# Minnesota,Wisconsin,Iowa, Dakotas GTG's thread



## andydodgegeek

I follow along on the "Oklahoma,AR,MO,KS,TX GTG" thread alot and have always thought we need to have a similar thread for us here up north. I'll start by mentioning we are doing some cutting tommorrow over east of Grantsburg, WI. Here is a link to a thread on that.http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/221437-34.htm#post4217046 
I know JD is going to be putting on the races at the Burnett county fair this summer in Grantsburg but I dont remember the date. I would imagine we will be doing another charity cutting for Interfaith sometime and that could be mentioned here too. I would also add if anyone ever needs to try out a saw and needs somewhere to cut they can give me a call as I always have wood around to cut and enjoy doing it.
Feel free to post whatever is going on or pics of what your up to whether it be cutting wood, working on saws or maybe fishing or hunting. Include pics if you got them. If this thread works out...great. If not...oh well it will get lost in amongst a hell of a lot of other threads.

Let me hear what you think.:msp_thumbsup:?:msp_thumbdn:?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Just sittin here on the ole lazy boy, thinkin bout maybe trying out a 5105 tomorrow if there's one around... need to start building up my collection so I'm ready for all these gtg's!:msp_w00t:

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'm going to bed now, see ya in the morning for breakfast at T-Dawgs.


----------



## plowin-fire

You left out South Dakota.... Since no one around here likes saws like me!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm going to bed now, see ya in the morning for breakfast at T-Dawgs.



G'nite. Sleep tight. Don't let the chain teeth bite...


----------



## plowin-fire

My wife would have a few words for me if I tried that with my 7900....


----------



## Philbert

(subscribing)



andydodgegeek said:


> I'm going to bed now, see ya in the morning for breakfast at T-Dawgs.



But I am curious, after seeing you each sleep with your saw, if that headboard used to be S4S?

Philbert


----------



## tree monkey

plowin-fire said:


> My wife would have a few words for me if I tried that with my 7900....



7900 girlfreinds?
you don't have time fer saws


----------



## Stihl Livin

opcorn: this should be a great thread


----------



## Steve NW WI

plowin-fire said:


> You left out South Dakota.... Since no one around here likes saws like me!



Feel better now?

I'm in. Any thread with this many hooligans already in it will be desperately in need of moderation! (Guess we'll have to call Bob! :hmm3grin2orange: )


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Feel better now?
> 
> I'm in. Any thread with this many hooligans already in it will be desperately in need of moderation! (Guess we'll have to call Bob! :hmm3grin2orange: )



Thanks, Steve! You read our minds. 




Hey, wait a second...get outta my head!:msp_scared:


----------



## wendell

Not sure it will work quite the same with the quiet, reserved people of the north. Those TAMOKIANS are a gabby bunch. They start having a fit if their thread falls off the first page.


----------



## old guy

My saws ain't housebroke like that, they have ta sleep in the grage, heh.

John


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

old guy said:


> My saws ain't housebroke like that, they have ta sleep in the grage, heh.
> 
> John



I just sleep in my garage. Problem solved.


----------



## plowin-fire

Oh you guys are so accomidating just for me, how nice... Planning a trip up there this spring summer sometime. Might have to come bother dodge geeks.


----------



## Stihl Livin

plowin-fire said:


> Oh you guys are so accomidating just for me, how nice... Planning a trip up there this spring summer sometime. Might have to come bother dodge geeks.



Another good place to stop in as at heavy fuel and grandpa tractors. I've cut with these guys at HFs and it was a good time. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

plowin-fire said:


> Oh you guys are so accomidating just for me, how nice... Planning a trip up there this spring summer sometime. Might have to come bother dodge geeks.



Cool, give us a heads up and I'll kill somethin for us to eat.


----------



## grandpatractor

I must have worked to hard today. Or ate too much. I'm ready for a nap!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> I must have worked to hard today. Or ate too much. I'm ready for a nap!!



I hear ya, I feel beat. Had a fun time cutting with you guys today. We must have cut down 50 pines today, good times. I really like my new to me 385xp. I will work on getting some photos posted.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hope y'all had fun. I just pushed some snow around, hauled in a little wood, and drug the old splitter outta the snowbank, got some work to do on the M:






Might be a week or 3 before I need it, but it's ready now, with the exception of needing a new alternator. Ordered a new 10SI with a low speed cut in for $80, stock auto alternators are hard to get to kick in on a 1200rpm max motor.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Some pics of the days festivities.


----------



## andydodgegeek




----------



## andydodgegeek




----------



## andydodgegeek




----------



## andydodgegeek

Good times. Fun watching these trees fall, big cloud of snow when they hit the ground.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Cool watching the snow coming off from a distance, downright cold when it comes down the back of your neck!

Who won the wrasslin match? For that matter who was in it?


----------



## grandpatractor

Those action shots are really cool!
Good job with the pics Sarah!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Cool watching the snow coming off from a distance, downright cold when it comes down the back of your neck!
> 
> Who won the wrasslin match? For that matter who was in it?



The land owners kids were out all day playing in the snow. Sarah snapped a picture of them hammering each other. Fun was had by all!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I was just thinking about how well it all went today, all the trees fell right where they were supposed too. Except...Adam (a.k.a. Jonsered raket) had one go awry. Oh well birch trees aren't that nice looking anyways.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Heck ya, good times had by all! I didn't work very hard, but all that time standing in front of the fire wiped me right out. I look like I got a sunburn today! 

Thanks to both of the Glovers for taking good care of us today. (We should forget our wallets more often! :msp_unsure


----------



## jonsered raket

I knock one limb off a scrappy birch and I wont hear the end of it for months. Oh well cheap labor isnt always the best labor. Atleast I stopped andy from bending that new sugihara bar. But for real today was a blast, glad to get out and run some saws, fun playing in pine for a day and the best limbing a guy could ask for. Everyone better attend grantsburg fair because there is plenty of wood to cut. Glad to see such a happy landowner as well.


----------



## Steve NW WI

You guys get the pine tar off your saws yet? How many bottles of bug be gone did it take? I did a dozen red pines at the neighbor's last summer and it was pine pitch city come cleanup time.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> You guys get the pine tar off your saws yet? How many bottles of bug be gone did it take? I did a dozen red pines at the neighbor's last summer and it was pine pitch city come cleanup time.



Must be the cold weather, the pines weren't very sappy. It was so nice cutting them for a change versus the red oak I am used to, usually all the trees I cut have so much sand in them I need a chain sharpening every fuel fill up. I went thru about 5 tanks in the 385 and it was just getting a bit dull towards the end.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Good times good people! Had a blast even with 2 hours of sleep. Made for a pretty good picture when I dropped that one on ur toes Sarah.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

This should be a great Thread Andy. Can't wait to get to some more GTG's :chainsawguy:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> Must be the cold weather, the pines weren't very sappy. It was so nice cutting them for a change versus the red oak I am used to, usually all the trees I cut have so much sand in them I need a chain sharpening every fuel fill up. I went thru about 5 tanks in the 385 and it was just getting a bit dull towards the end.



How'd you like the 385? I'm waiting for Scott so I can send him mine. I really liked princess last fall and I'm hoping to get mine a little monkey'd


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> How'd you like the 385? I'm waiting for Scott so I can send him mine. I really liked princess last fall and I'm hoping to get mine a little monkey'd



I really like it. I brought 4 saws with yesterday and I only used the 385. I put a 28" sugihara bar on it and it balances perfectly. I think this saw is going to be a tough one to beat at race day.:msp_smile:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> I really like it. I brought 4 saws with yesterday and I only used the 385. I put a 28" sugihara bar on it and it balances perfectly. I think this saw is going to be a tough one to beat at race day.:msp_smile:



When my tax money get's in I'm going to buy a 28inch techlite for mine.


----------



## WetGunPowder

It is looking like a LATE spring with plenty to do when it warms up-So how about a fall GTG at the One Shot? Thinking about a weekend gig and opening up the cabin for those who want to stay there!?!?!?


----------



## Stihl Livin

WetGunPowder said:


> It is looking like a LATE spring with plenty to do when it warms up-So how about a fall GTG at the One Shot? Thinking about a weekend gig and opening up the cabin for those who want to stay there!?!?!?



Where is this at? I am going to be cutting and splitting most of the year at the cabin. Still have lots of clean up from the '11 storm


----------



## WetGunPowder

derbyguy said:


> Where is this at? I am going to be cutting and splitting most of the year at the cabin. Still have lots of clean up from the '11 storm



It is about 7 miles straight north of Grantsburg on County Road F.


----------



## Stihl Livin

WetGunPowder said:


> It is about 7 miles straight north of Grantsburg on County Road F.



I've partied in that same area years ago when we went to the water cross.


----------



## WetGunPowder

derbyguy said:


> I've partied in that same area years ago when we went to the water cross.



I've heard stories from back in the day when the cop shop was full of rowdy's from the Watercross that the police would take the drunks up county road F aways and tell them to walk back to town.

It sobered them up or got them back to camp in time to start over again!


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> It is looking like a LATE spring with plenty to do when it warms up-So how about a fall GTG at the One Shot? Thinking about a weekend gig and opening up the cabin for those who want to stay there!?!?!?



Sounds good to me. I'm alread thinking we should do venison chilli or venison tacos!!! Maybe a cake, or a pie!!! MMM pie!!:drool:


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Sounds good to me. I'm alread thinking we should do venison chilli or venison tacos!!! Maybe a cake, or a pie!!! MMM pie!!:drool:



You can bring the jeep-just leave the snap-rope at home!:msp_scared:


----------



## Steve NW WI

WetGunPowder said:


> It is looking like a LATE spring with plenty to do when it warms up-So how about a fall GTG at the One Shot? Thinking about a weekend gig and opening up the cabin for those who want to stay there!?!?!?



As long as it's not the weekend of the next Bristol race (8-24), I'm in.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Last year at this time I was just loading up the boat from a long weekeng camping on the St.Croix.... Will this snow ever end:bang:


----------



## WetGunPowder

Derrick Johnson said:


> Last year at this time I was just loading up the boat from a long weekeng camping on the St.Croix.... Will this snow ever end:bang:



And many of us were suffering from sunburn we got at treemonkey's GTG! It is time for spring!:cool2:


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Well the river was awesome but I wish I was at tree monkeys. Nothing like sitting on top a 15 foot pile of ice in shorts and a tee shirt with a grainbelt tho. 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson

View attachment 285361


Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410

Great thread!! I can't wait to come up nort and see all of you again..... But I will see most of you down south in a couple weeks!! Sounds like it will be a good time if I ever ger a race chain all done up.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> View attachment 285361
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



Now THAT is beautiful!!!


----------



## Homelite410

I can see this now.... We sure have our work cut out on this thread to keep it on page one. We need andy to step up and take the reins like Hedgerow or we will never stay on top!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> I can see this now.... We sure have our work cut out on this thread to keep it on page one. We need andy to step up and take the reins like Hedgerow or we will never stay on top!!



I'll start by saying good mornin. I am at work, workin hard.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

How's about a friendly reminder. Chainsaw races at burnett county fair in grantsburg, WI August 24, 2013! We have a lot of pine logs ready for it.


----------



## wendell

andydodgegeek said:


> I'll start by saying good mornin. I am at work, workin hard.:msp_biggrin:



In other words, you're poopin'.


----------



## grandpatractor

wendell said:


> In other words, you're poopin'.



I'm working hard too


----------



## andydodgegeek

wendell said:


> In other words, you're poopin'.



How did you know, can you see me?:msp_scared:


----------



## Homelite410

Iowa spring gtg April 27.. I cant wait to se all of you there, and good morning to all of you too!


----------



## jonsered raket

Whens the dodgegeek charity cut? I heard hes dangerously low on wafers of wood and has too many saws with not enough arms to run them. We should seriously help them:beer:

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

jonsered raket said:


> Whens the dodgegeek charity cut? I heard hes dangerously low on wafers of wood and has too many saws with not enough arms to run them. We should seriously help them:beer:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Where's the sign up sheet for this one.


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> How's about a friendly reminder. Chainsaw races at burnett county fair in grantsburg, WI August 24, 2013! We have a lot of pine logs ready for it.



Boooo!!! That's my NASCAR weekend this year, I'll be in Bristol, TN that weekend.


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Whens the dodgegeek charity cut? I heard hes dangerously low on wafers of wood and has too many saws with not enough arms to run them. We should seriously help them:beer:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Gunna wait till there is a little less snow in the woods then I will be able to make some plan for a Saturday or Sunday. I cut my wood at a gun club about 1/2 mile from home and there is alot of nice storm damage red oaks to cut up.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Boooo!!! That's my NASCAR weekend this year, I'll be in Bristol, TN that weekend.



You wanna watch a bunch of hillbillys drive around in circles? You should just go set up a chair in front of one of them round-a-bout intersections.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Gunna wait till there is a little less snow in the woods then I will be able to make some plan for a Saturday or Sunday. I cut my wood at a gun club about 1/2 mile from home and there is alot of nice storm damage red oaks to cut up.:msp_biggrin:



That may be June before that happens


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> That may be June before that happens



How bout it? Enough already!!!:msp_angry:


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> You wanna watch a bunch of hillbillys drive around in circles? You should just go set up a chair in front of one of them round-a-bout intersections.



Between Hwy 8 in St Croix, the one in downtown Forest Lake, and a couple south of New Richmond, I get plenty of practice. Sometimes I'll just keep going in circles with the tires screechin if there's no one else going around at 2 mph scared poopless by the crop circle intersection technology.

Did I mention that I think them things are a colossal waste of money, and they should get some back by putting up bleachers and charging admission?


----------



## Homelite410

They are only waste of time to those un-educated on how to use them! It is entertaining tho to watch a newbie go into one!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> They are only waste of time to those un-educated on how to use them! It is entertaining tho to watch a newbie go into one!!



I am uneducated, they never learned me anything on 'em when I was in drivers school. I just close my eyes and speed up, hope for the best.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sarah's working late tonight, I have to fend for myself for dinner. I usually don't eat well on these kind of nights. Anyone close by going out for bar burgers tonight? Taco tuesday?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Sarah's working late tonight, I have to fend for myself for dinner. I usually don't eat well on these kind of nights. Anyone close by going out for bar burgers tonight? Taco tuesday?



Tacos!!!!! Dang, now I'm hungry....


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> Sarah's working late tonight, I have to fend for myself for dinner. I usually don't eat well on these kind of nights. Anyone close by going out for bar burgers tonight? Taco tuesday?



Id love to but I just dont think my wife would understand the need for me to make a four hour drive just to have a burger! But I sure would if I could!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Tacos!!!!! Dang, now I'm hungry....



Hmm, planned on coming over that way tommorrow but... Are you workin late tonight? Got plans?


----------



## Stihl Livin

That makes two for working late tonight.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Hmm, planned on coming over that way tommorrow but... Are you workin late tonight? Got plans?











derbyguy said:


> That makes two for working late tonight.



If it's all you can eat tacos I'll be working VERY late...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Tell Sarah to grab taco bell drive thru and we can just put her on speaker phone.... it will be just like she's there..


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Just talked to Duane, tomorrow night will work for him.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Just talked to Duane, tomorrow night will work for him.



Ok, tommorrow night it is. I'm gonna go out to the shop and work on my square filing. Gotta try to get something that can cut that hard yellow wood down south.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

andydodgegeek said:


> You wanna watch a bunch of hillbillys drive around in circles? You should just go set up a chair in front of one of them round-a-bout intersections.



The city of Roundabout Falls (formally River Falls) just put 2 in the collage to "cut down on jaywalking" and has plans to put those things where ever they can.

On a side note, might have to come up north to cut those oversized christmas trees more often. The truck still has the nice scent of pine yet.


----------



## jonsered raket

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> The city of Roundabout Falls (formally River Falls) just put 2 in the collage to "cut down on jaywalking" and has plans to put those things where ever they can.
> 
> On a side note, might have to come up north to cut those oversized christmas trees more often. The truck still has the nice scent of pine yet.



Make sure andys there to pull you out.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grandpatractor

Saturday afternoon, bout 1 or so John said he was going to light up the brush piles. I figure I'll bring the skidsteer and a comfy chair along.


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> Saturday afternoon, bout 1 or so John said he was going to light up the brush piles. I figure I'll bring the skidsteer and a comfy chair along.



I would imagine a fella might even need a saw or two with. Sounds like a good time, I dont think me and Sarah have plans for this weekend yet so I will say we will be there. The weather channel says 35 for a hi, 23 for a low with ENE winds at 7mph. Sounds nice.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

wendell said:


> Not sure it will work quite the same with the quiet, reserved people of the north. Those TAMOKIANS are a gabby bunch. They start having a fit if their thread falls off the first page.



All that you say is true. But it looks like we are trend setters.uttahere2:uttahere2:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> I would imagine a fella might even need a saw or two with. Sounds like a good time, I dont think me and Sarah have plans for this weekend yet so I will say we will be there. The weather channel says 35 for a hi, 23 for a low with ENE winds at 7mph. Sounds nice.


I say sure, why not! of course, with the fire and all, I may not need my new Carhartt bib overalls that I am expecting in the mail tomorrow!:kilt:


----------



## grandpatractor

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I say sure, why not! of course, with the fire and all, I may not need my new Carhartt bib overalls that I am expecting in the mail tomorrow!:kilt:



Yes it should be a nice day the way it looks. Relax and watch the fire. Maybe find a little more to pile on top of it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I say sure, why not! of course, with the fire and all, I may not need my new Carhartt bib overalls that I am expecting in the mail tomorrow!:kilt:



It will be warm enough out I plan on wearing my a$$less chaps!:msp_w00t:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

:msp_scared:


andydodgegeek said:


> It will be warm enough out I plan on wearing my a$$less chaps!:msp_w00t:



opcorn:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Well I ate a Totinos party pizza and spent about 3 1/2 hours filing on a chain. It was a good night of hanging in the garage, now I'm off to bed.


----------



## wendell

andydodgegeek said:


> How did you know, can you see me?:msp_scared:



No, but you are somewhat predictable.


----------



## Homelite410

Good morning all, its a balmy 15 here in Belle Plaine with a Minnesoda wind @ a steady 15 - 20 mph! What a good way to welcome the first day of spring! Brought home a couple practice logs from the Hoskey farm for the Hedgefest races... BOY I need to work on my change overs.... Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I say sure, why not! of course, with the fire and all, I may not need my new Carhartt bib overalls that I am expecting in the mail tomorrow!:kilt:



Sara

Any of those pics turn out I took with your cam? 

Thanks for all of the splitting you did the other day!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Yup, windy and cold. ENOUGH winter already.


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> Yup, windy and cold. ENOUGH winter already.



They need to turn the fans in Northern Iowa and point them towards Canada and maybe we could get some warm air here! Might just take the Northern lean out of the trees in Northern Iowa too!!:msp_wink::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> They need to turn the fans in Northern Iowa and point them towards Canada and maybe we could get some warm air here! Might just take the Northern lean out of the trees in Northern Iowa too!!:msp_wink::msp_ohmy::msp_ohmy:



They can do that? :smile2:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

manyhobies said:


> Sara
> 
> Any of those pics turn out I took with your cam?
> 
> Thanks for all of the splitting you did the other day!



Ya, they did, sorry I have not gotten them posted...been working some obnoxious hours lately... Plus it can be hard to pry the computer out of Andys hands :msp_unsure:


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ya, they did, sorry I have not gotten them posted...been working some obnoxious hours lately... Plus it can be hard to pry the computer out of Andys hands :msp_unsure:



This internet chainsaw business is serious.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> This internet chainsaw business is serious.



Or you have a severe case if CAD.


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> Or you have a severe case if CAD.



Nope. I can quit if I want too. I just don't want too.:biggrin:


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Nope. I can quit if I want too. I just don't want too.:biggrin:



As far as I know there is no remedy or therapy to cure CAD. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Homelite410

If you want to cure cad, open a small engine/chainsaw shop, keep it afloat for ten years then tell us hou much you like saws!


----------



## Cbird14

derbyguy said:


> As far as I know there is no remedy or therapy to cure CAD. :hmm3grin2orange:



absolutely no cure. only remedy is to continue to buy more saws, and there is therapy, its called arboristsite:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## moody

Homelite410 said:


> If you want to cure cad, open a small engine/chainsaw shop, keep it afloat for ten years then tell us hou much you like saws!



I agree with that. But we have a special case with Mitch.


----------



## mweba

moody said:


> I agree with that. But we have a special case with Mitch.



As Muh four year old daughter would say " I YIKE EM"


----------



## andydodgegeek

I haven't bought a saw for almost a full week now. Not for lack of trying, just nothing coming up, I look at craiglist every 12 or so minutes.


----------



## mweba

andydodgegeek said:


> I haven't bought a saw for almost a full week now. Not for lack of trying, just nothing coming up, I look at craiglist every 12 or so minutes.



There are apps available that notify you when saws are listed........


----------



## moody

mweba said:


> There are apps available that notify you when saws are listed........



What's this magic you speak of ?


----------



## WetGunPowder

*Time for the Man Prayer*

I'm a man, I can change, If I have to, I guess...................


----------



## mweba

WetGunPowder said:


> I'm a man, I can change, If I have to, I guess...................



If your goal is to quit drinking, don't go to the bar.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

mweba said:


> There are apps available that notify you when saws are listed........



Whats an apps?:msp_confused:


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> I'm a man, I can change, If I have to, I guess...................



Your a man? Last time I saw you that was questionable.:msp_smile:


----------



## moody

*Hey Andy!*

Since my 385 is stock and yours isn't we should compare the two. I'm waiting for Scott because I really enjoyed Princess. The video on yours was great but it's good and broke in now. I would love to try it out. Next question is I'll have the change to pick up a saw in the $500-600 range. I know where there are some 346's stowed away for safe keeping should I nab one or buy a couple used project saws? I know I do miss my 346 but I've got so many 40-50cc saws haha.


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> Since my 385 is stock and yours isn't we should compare the two. I'm waiting for Scott because I really enjoyed Princess. The video on yours was great but it's good and broke in now. I would love to try it out. Next question is I'll have the change to pick up a saw in the $500-600 range. I know where there are some 346's stowed away for safe keeping should I nab one or buy a couple used project saws? I know I do miss my 346 but I've got so many 40-50cc saws haha.



Looking at you signature saw list looks like you need the same saw as I do. A 562xp!!!


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> Looking at you signature saw list looks like you need the same saw as I do. A 562xp!!!



I was thinking the same thing. I know where one is that could be had for a good price but I've got a few parts to buy first. I've got some loose ends on a couple projects I need to get straight. I've got a saw that Mastermind sent me I'd like to have running by the gtg. I'm just having a hard time finding parts for it. Know anyone with some 1980's echo stuff in the 60ish cc range?


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I know where one is that could be had for a good price but I've got a few parts to buy first. I've got some loose ends on a couple projects I need to get straight. I've got a saw that Mastermind sent me I'd like to have running by the gtg. I'm just having a hard time finding parts for it. Know anyone with some 1980's echo stuff in the 60ish cc range?



I'm of no help on the echo parts. So where is the good deal on the 562? Hahahahaha!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm of no help on the echo parts. So where is the good deal on the 562? Hahahahaha!!!:msp_w00t:



Well there's an Amish fellow who has no phone and a shop haha. If you guy's are looking for some really good deal's on some saw's he's got some. I can get a 365xt with a 24in b&c for 585 plus tax. You'd cry if I told you how many 346's he has and what his prices are :msp_tongue:


----------



## mweba

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm of no help on the echo parts. So where is the good deal on the 562? Hahahahaha!!!:msp_w00t:



I can drag one along if someone was in the need...


----------



## Homelite410

mweba said:


> As Muh four year old daughter would say " I YIKE EM"



I know right... I ask my four year old daughter if she wants to go chainsaw racing with daddy, she replies " yep, with my own purple and pink and blue chainsaw". I so can't wait to build one with her so she can race. Chainsaws are fun but its the lil memories with my girls while running the saws, with my girls, that make it worth while! 

So how do I turn a 350 husky purple?


----------



## moody

mweba said:


> I can drag one along if someone was in the need...



A 562 or Echo part's? Or both haha. How much did the price increase on the 562 this year? The only reason this one is priced so well is it's used. He had a logger who had a module failure. The rep told him to swap the saw since it would be a couple day's for the part and he needed the saw. He must really love the 562's he came back last time I was there and walked out with 3 of them. They also seem to really enjoy these Techlite bar's. I'm gonna get me one of those things.


----------



## moody

Homelite410 said:


> I know right... I ask my four year old daughter if she wants to go chainsaw racing with daddy, she replies " yep, with my own purple and pink and blue chainsaw". I so can't wait to build one with her so she can race. Chainsaws are fun but its the lil memories with my girls while running the saws, with my girls, that make it worth while!
> 
> So how do I turn a 350 hysky purple?



Rit dye and lots of finger nail polish


----------



## Homelite410

moody said:


> Rit dye and lots of finger nail polish



She would love it! Or we could build a wild thing, its already half purple!


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> Rit dye and lots of finger nail polish



Whatcha gonna do with fingernail polish? I may have to try that Rit dye out on something.


----------



## Philbert

andydodgegeek said:


> Whatcha gonna do with fingernail polish? I may have to try that Rit dye out on something.



_joesmith_ discusses it in the 'Earthquake' thread . . . 

Philbert


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> Whatcha gonna do with fingernail polish? I may have to try that Rit dye out on something.



There's a softning agent you can buy you'll need it to get the dye to soak properly.


----------



## Homelite410

I thought it was for the pink polka dots on a purple saw!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> I thought it was for the pink polka dots on a purple saw!



Sounds like a good color scheme for a 2186!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Build a burger at tdawgs tonight!!!


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> Sounds like a good color scheme for a 2186!:msp_thumbup:



Now look here.... There can only be one princess..... BUT if my 2186 were to take your 385 for a ride then I would paint it a famous color!

Pink with a black top, BIG dawgs and a full wrap would be sexxy!!:msp_wub:

Then I could paint "Save the ta ta's" on the side for breast cancer awareness!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Mmmm... brown sugar bacon...


----------



## wendell

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Plus it can be hard to pry the computer out of Andys hands :msp_unsure:



Just go slam the toilet seat a few times. That should get him moving.







(Pun intended)


----------



## hoskvarna

moody said:


> Since my 385 is stock and yours isn't we should compare the two. I'm waiting for Scott because I really enjoyed Princess. The video on yours was great but it's good and broke in now. I would love to try it out. Next question is I'll have the change to pick up a saw in the $500-600 range. I know where there are some 346's stowed away for safe keeping should I nab one or buy a couple used project saws? I know I do miss my 346 but I've got so many 40-50cc saws haha.



but i sure like your 346:msp_thumbup::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## moody

hoskvarna said:


> but i sure like your 346:msp_thumbup::hmm3grin2orange:



Is it still a monster ? Good to see you enjoy it got it for a great price. It was hard to let go but I was hard up.


----------



## andydodgegeek

We are on our way home from our weekly Arborist counsel meeting at Tdawgs bar in Grantsburg. Good times, talked about a lot of important issues. Whodathunk this chainsawing stuff would be so involved.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> We are on our way home from our weekly Arborist counsel meeting at Tdawgs bar in Grantsburg. Good times, talked about a lot of important issues. Whodathunk this chainsawing stuff would be so involved.



At least you didn't have to go watch drunken guys dressed as women bowl on a hockey rink!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> We are on our way home from our weekly Arborist counsel meeting at Tdawgs bar in Grantsburg. Good times, talked about a lot of important issues. Whodathunk this chainsawing stuff would be so involved.



Man important issues? Thought us chainsaw guys avoid those, lol. Well I got to stare at this tonight

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grandpatractor

After a long and vigorous debate we decided that Sarah is to bring venison and vegetables to the brush fire on Saturday by the dairy.
It was a good meeting!


----------



## jonsered raket

Mind if I join the fire? I should probably get some more cheese.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> After a long and vigorous debate we decided that Sarah is to bring venison and vegetables to the brush fire on Saturday by the dairy.
> It was a good meeting!



And Andy's gonna bring his weed burner... 

(Not that kind- he doesn't do that anymore)

We got home & I took over the computer. He's been sitting over there pouting for over an hour. He finally gave up & went to bed.


----------



## grandpatractor

jonsered raket said:


> Mind if I join the fire? I should probably get some more cheese.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Sure, who ever wants to is welcome. 

I got some pics from John's wife Kelly. 

More later.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ya, they did, sorry I have not gotten them posted...been working some obnoxious hours lately... *Plus it can be hard to pry the computer out of Andys hands* :msp_unsure:



Is there an app for that? :hmm3grin2orange:

That's okay. I know the guys were asking for them. All in due time! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> Man important issues? Thought us chainsaw guys avoid those, lol. Well I got to stare at this tonight
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I like that, nice muffler too!


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Mmmm... brown sugar bacon...



This $#!t is good!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> And Andy's gonna bring his weed burner...
> 
> (Not that kind- he doesn't do that anymore)
> 
> We got home & I took over the computer. He's been sitting over there pouting for over an hour. He finally gave up & went to bed.



You REALLY need to get your own computer!!!! I hate sharing.:msp_angry:





:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> You REALLY need to get your own computer!!!! I hate sharing.:msp_angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_biggrin:



Or a tablet!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> Or a tablet!



What's a tablet?:msp_confused:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Like a kendull? Sarah has 2 of them. I never used one yet.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Who's all coming to the big brush fire on Saturday? Probably bring a couple saws to play with. I think I saw Adam was coming over, you gonna have that 2186?


----------



## jonsered raket

Oh yeah im coming! The 2186 will be there, we should actually get a video. Its still got a 7 pin and a 36" on it. If the skiddys there we might have to "practice". I dont think derrick will make it. Anyone bringing drain oil just in case?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

andydodgegeek said:


> Like a kindlel? Sarah has 2 of them. I never used one yet.



YEP! This spelling should help your net search. (I had to look the spelling up. :msp_ohmy

The hand held computer!


----------



## andydodgegeek

manyhobies said:


> YEP! This spelling should help your net search. (I had to look the spelling up. :msp_ohmy
> 
> The hand held computer!



Yeah I knew I was spelling it off a bit I know how to spell kendoll.


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Oh yeah im coming! The 2186 will be there, we should actually get a video. Its still got a 7 pin and a 36" on it. If the skiddys there we might have to "practice". I dont think derrick will make it. Anyone bringing drain oil just in case?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Gotta swap an 8 pin on it so its a more even race. Skidsteer will be there. I am bringing the propane weed torch for starting the fire, works better than used oil.


----------



## jonsered raket

Sounds good ill throw an 8 on and a shorter bar. Ill bring a videocamera, it only lasts about an hour charged though. I will probably need a ride from the dairy, im a 2 wheeler.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

I'm thinking about coming up as the wife has a bridal shower and diaper kegger on Saturday. I think this will be more fun but have to see what she says.


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> Yeah I knew I was spelling it off a bit I know how to spell kendoll.



Who'd have thought a feller that looks like Andy would have a fascination with dolls? 

Won't be up Saturday, got other stuff goin on. Will be watching for smoke signals from the north though.


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> Who's all coming to the big brush fire on Saturday? Probably bring a couple saws to play with. I think I saw Adam was coming over, you gonna have that 2186?



Andy, Did you give that 385xp a name yet?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> Andy, Did you give that 385xp a name yet?



I was thinking I should call it Big Sally, that way when I beat people they will have to say "I got beat by Big Sally."


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I was thinking I should call it Big Sally, that way when I beat people they will have to say "I got beat by Big Sally."



That's what we say anyway...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

Any guess which saw sees the most use???






It'll be the winner of the 85 and under stock class...
Just sayin...


----------



## Philbert

Hedgerow said:


>



No offense, . . . but when you get that many saws stuck in one log, you really ought to consider wedging your cuts. _ Just sayin'_.

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

Philbert said:


> No offense, . . . but when you get that many saws stuck in one log, you really ought to consider wedging your cuts. _ Just sayin'_.
> 
> Philbert



Pssshhh... It ain't even full there...
I hung 3 on the wall!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> I was thinking I should call it Big Sally, that way when I beat people they will have to say "I got beat by Big Sally."



Cough cough, you meant to say "I got to beat Big Sally":cool2:


----------



## jonsered raket

Wait till the 86 is yours before too much more harassment lol. I believe that andys 385 would be a stage 3 from stumpy, im about a stage and a half behind but its good in the woods I know. Ill still race anyone for the hell of it.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Cough cough, you meant to say "I got to beat Big Sally":cool2:



The black 372 may "put the hammer" on all of em'...
It'll be fun to find out...


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> The black 372 may "put the hammer" on all of em'...
> It'll be fun to find out...



Don't tempt me to bust out the black top 61. I'll do it  It's got some grunt :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jonsered raket

moody said:


> Don't tempt me to bust out the black top 61. I'll do it  It's got some grunt :msp_biggrin:



The hammer doesnt care. I had 260 lbs on it trying to slow it down. Bad mama jama

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody

jonsered raket said:


> The hammer doesnt care. I had 260 lbs on it trying to slow it down. Bad mama jama
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I know it's a monster. It was sarcasm. But I'd like to race against it once or twice not that I'd win or even come close. Just would be fun


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> The hammer doesnt care. I had 260 lbs on it trying to slow it down. Bad mama jama
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Funny thing is, that saw is only tuned to about 14,100 to 14,300...
But holds 12,000+ in the wood... I've always liked it... It's Stumpy's personal saw...
Course he didn't know it was his when he was building it...
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## specter29

Hedgerow said:


> Funny thing is, that saw is only tuned to about 14,100 to 14,300...
> But holds 12,000+ in the wood... I've always liked it... It's Stumpy's personal saw...
> Course he didn't know it was his when he was building it...
> :msp_biggrin:



yep that was a good job on it in more than one way :msp_wink:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I didn't get on here much today, I was playing used car salesman afterwork. I am pretty good, I sold Sarah's Neon to a police officer. I hope the car treats him good, he bought it for his teenage daughter. He is a cop in my home county. I really hope the car treats them good. Now I gotta look for a 562xp. Shhh!!! Dont tell Sarah I said that...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> I didn't get on here much today, I was playing used car salesman afterwork. I am pretty good, I sold Sarah's Neon to a police officer. I hope the car treats him good, he bought it for his teenage daughter. He is a cop in my home county. I really hope the car treats them good. Now I gotta look for a 562xp. Shhh!!! Dont tell Sarah I said that...



Ah hem. :msp_angry: I'm sitting right here.


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> I didn't get on here much today, I was playing used car salesman afterwork. I am pretty good,* I sold Sarah's Neon to buy a 562xp* Shhh!!! Dont tell Sarah I said that...



Dont worry I fixed it Andy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> Dont worry I fixed it Andy :hmm3grin2orange:



She really didn't NEED a car any ways but I NEED a 562xpg. I cant hardly even go out and cut wood now with my saws, I need something with heated handles. Its just too cold out there...not fit for man nor beast, unless the beast has heated handles.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tree monkey

WetGunPowder said:


> At least you didn't have to go watch drunken guys dressed as women bowl on a hockey rink!:hmm3grin2orange:



is this a new fetish ? or have you been doing it for awhile?


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> is this a new fetish ? or have you been doing it for awhile?



Its a Wisconsin thing you wouldn't......oh maybe you would understand.


----------



## specter29

I think my little echo got scared of my yellow saws last night it left me a nice little puddle on the floor that just about put me on my a** tonight.


----------



## plowin-fire

Going to a sportsmens retreat tomorrow in Dayton, ia. Got the guns and the bow packed. Thinking about bringing a saw as well. Dad thought that would make it a redneck retreat though... Bummer.


----------



## tree monkey

plowin-fire said:


> Going to a sportsmens retreat tomorrow in Dayton, ia. Got the guns and the bow packed. Thinking about bringing a saw as well. Dad thought that would make it a redneck retreat though... Bummer.



is there something wrong with being a redneck?


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> is there something wrong with being a redneck?



I think he's in denial.


----------



## Homelite410

tree monkey said:


> is there something wrong with being a redneck?



So, does it make you a redneck if you take more than 3 saws to the sticks to cut firewood with?

Andy, Im glad that you like your 385, I cant wait to run it!!


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> Wait till the 86 is yours before too much more harassment lol. I believe that andys 385 would be a stage 3 from stumpy, im about a stage and a half behind but its good in the woods I know. Ill still race anyone for the hell of it.



I have a 15" largemount we can run on that 86 for the fun of it!! Im sure it will make its way south in a couple weeks!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> The black 372 may "put the hammer" on all of em'...
> It'll be fun to find out...



Alright now I'm confused... last time I saw Big Drunk Sally from Wisconsin she was showin off her "pink" hammer??






Then she proceeded to take a right hook to the face which required professional medical attention.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Alright now I'm confused... last time I saw Big Drunk Sally from Wisconsin she was showin off her "pink" hammer??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she proceeded to take a right hook to the face which required professional medical attention.



I really regret hittin on her that night.:taped:


----------



## WetGunPowder

So does Sarah!


----------



## Hedgerow

LAST BAG!!!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> LAST BAG!!!!!
> :waaaht:



Heavy better bring a cooler with 30# in it!!
Just sayin


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Heavy better bring a cooler with 30# in it!!
> Just sayin



Wiggs is mighty fond of em' too... He needs a couple...
I'll trade tobacco products for string whips...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Homelite410 said:


> Heavy better bring a cooler with 30# in it!!
> Just sayin



Why?? So I have 5lbs left when I get down there?


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Why?? So I have 5lbs left when I get down there?



How much top-the-tater you gonna bring? I hear you aren't bringing saws cause you have no room with all the cheese, top-the-tater, and beer your bringing. That's the spirit.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> How much top-the-tater you gonna bring? I hear you aren't bringing saws cause you have no room with all the cheese, top-the-tater, and beer your bringing. That's the spirit.



You just keep your hands outta my trunk....


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just bought a chainsaw!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> I just bought a chainsaw!!!



What did you buy now Andy. And what is Sarah going to buy next


----------



## andydodgegeek

Yesterday Sarah bought a 5105 Dolmar today I bought a 5100 Dolmar. Mine looks nicer than hers.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Yesterday Sarah bought a 5105 Dolmar today I bought a 5100 Dolmar. Mine looks nicer than hers.



You need to share secrets on where you find all these saws. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> You need to share secrets on where you find all these saws. :hmm3grin2orange:



I got a 5105 for sale....


----------



## andydodgegeek

Ive got a 5100 for sale....


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Yesterday Sarah bought a 5105 Dolmar today I bought a 5100 Dolmar. Mine looks nicer than hers.



WTF ya doin'? Starting a DOLMAR dealership?:msp_confused:


----------



## KenJax Tree

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm going to bed now, see ya in the morning for breakfast at T-Dawgs.



Andy this thread is for you and your 346.
http://www.arboristsite.com/tree-care-videos/232086.htm#post4225892


----------



## Stihl Livin

HTML:







andydodgegeek said:


> Ive got a 5100 for sale....



How about that 056 or 064


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Ive got a 5100 for sale....



Thanks but my 441 mtronic is headed south in the morning and when that comes back my 361 is headed east. Time for some spa treatments. Thanks to HEAVYFUEL.


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that 056 or 064



Sorry dude, ain't happenin!!! Too much saw for ya anyhow.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Sorry dude, ain't happenin!!! Too much saw for ya anyhow.



How would you know you never let me run them at the manyhobies gtg.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Yesterday Sarah bought a 5105 Dolmar today I bought a 5100 Dolmar. Mine looks nicer than hers.



By the way you know the rules around here. Pics or it never happened


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> By the way you know the rules around here. Pics or it never happened



Oh it happened...I gotta clean it up before Sarah will let me bring it to bed:hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## andydodgegeek

KenJax Tree said:


> Andy this thread is for you and your 346.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/tree-care-videos/232086.htm#post4225892



That is a funny video. At first I thought it was kinda gay but then I was ok with it.


----------



## jonsered raket

Did ya get it from cambridge pawn?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Did ya get it from cambridge pawn?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Yup. It's been there a while. They had a price of $309 on it, I said I'll give ya $250, got it for $260. I just couldn't see leaving it there amongst the wildthings and $400 029's.


----------



## jonsered raket

Ive been looking at it for a few months, but no need for a dolmar my jonnies work just fine. Glad someone got it. It ru. Good? It was very clean. Nice score.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wendell

Homelite410 said:


> Heavy better bring a cooler with 30# in it!!
> Just sayin





Hedgerow said:


> Wiggs is mighty fond of em' too... He needs a couple...
> I'll trade tobacco products for string whips...



I'll be needing about 5 pounds, too.


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Ive been looking at it for a few months, but no need for a dolmar my jonnies work just fine. Glad someone got it. It ru. Good? It was very clean. Nice score.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Its really clean. I poured out the black stink from the fuel tank and replaced the nasty a$$ spark plug and she purrs like a kitten. It still has the original bar on it and the paint is hardly scratched. It looks like it was hardly used. I got it for $260 +tax so about 275 or so. I don't know what I am going to do with it I just couldn't stop myself. Here is a photo after I cleaned her up.


----------



## jonsered raket

What time do festivities begin tomorrow?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> What time do festivities begin tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I believe fire starting at 1:00. I think we will head over a little earlier with the venison roasts and vegetables. MMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## grandpatractor

1 or so should be fine. I think he's going to start the fire closer to 2 or so, but we'll have saws and guns so we'll have something to do until then.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> 1 or so should be fine. I think he's going to start the fire closer to 2 or so, but we'll have saws and guns so we'll have something to do until then.



So should we drive out where we were cutting? Meat around 1?


----------



## grandpatractor

sarahdodgegeek said:


> So should we drive out where we were cutting? Meat around 1?



Yup, He might plow a trail for us but that wont be any fun.


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> Yup, He might plow a trail for us but that wont be any fun.



I dont need no stinking plowed roads!!! I got me a Dodge.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> I dont need no stinking plowed roads!!! I got me a Dodge.



Good thing JDs bringing the skid steer.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

andydodgegeek said:


> I dont need no stinking plowed roads!!! I got me a Dodge.





derbyguy said:


> Good thing JDs bringing the skid steer.



Yep, the Dodge needs something to pull out! :lifter:

:big_smile:

You guys have fun and 

*If you cut a leg off, don't come running to me!*


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

sarahdodgegeek said:


> So should we drive out where we were cutting? Meat around 1?



I know where I'll be....


----------



## andydodgegeek

I best run to our local MINNESOTA store and get some of that Bongards cheese so you Wisconsinites can get a taste of the good stuff!!!:msp_scared:


----------



## jonsered raket

Get em some goat cheese and buffalo from eichtens.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

I think head cheese would suit the cheese heads best.


----------



## jonsered raket

Derbyguy you coming up today?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

jonsered raket said:


> Derbyguy you coming up today?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Haven't decided yet. Been working late all week and haven't talked with the misses yet.


----------



## grandpatractor

I'm thinking I might bring the makita with the pipe on it to play with too!
:msp_wink:


----------



## jonsered raket

derbyguy said:


> Haven't decided yet. Been working late all week and haven't talked with the misses yet.



She'll be fine lol and jd I wanna run it.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> I best run to our local MINNESOTA store and get some of that Bongards cheese so you Wisconsinites can get a taste of the good stuff!!!:msp_scared:



Hey Andy, I got me a 28 inch techlite for my 385 yester day


----------



## HEAVY FUEL




----------



## plowin-fire

Why didn't I think of cutting wood like that, that's a great idea. Can't wait to get back to the 7900 after shooting 3d targets and bowling pins all weekend. Oh and of course eating enough to hold me for the whole week. Sure wish I was closer to you guys...


----------



## tree monkey

HEAVY FUEL said:


>



i like the shirt


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 286446

View attachment 286447

View attachment 286448

View attachment 286449

View attachment 286450

been doing some land clearing for the new mill


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 286452

View attachment 286453


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 286452
> 
> View attachment 286453



Looks like I'm missing out on all the fun.


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 286446
> 
> View attachment 286447
> 
> View attachment 286448
> 
> View attachment 286449
> 
> View attachment 286450
> 
> been doing some land clearing for the new mill



By all means, let us know if you need any help. Looks like you got a pretty big area cleared.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Had another good time hangin out with JD, Jon, Adam, and a bunch of other non-AS'ers over in Wisconsin. We burnt the huge brush piles left from the pines we had cut last weekend. The main pile we lit up was probably 60' square and nearly 10' hi. It wasn't as easy to start the fire as I figured it would be. Two propane weed burner torches, countless gallon jugs of waste oil, 5 gallons of old diesel fuel, just wasn't doin it. The key was when JD went and got his Dolmar backpack blower and gave the fire a good shot of air, then we got it raging.The weather was perfect. Here are a few photos of the festivities.


----------



## andydodgegeek

More...


----------



## andydodgegeek

More...


----------



## andydodgegeek

We need to get JD a new Gravely t-shirt!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Sarah! We found some more logs at the Dairy Queen!!!


----------



## tree monkey

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sarah! We found some more logs at the Dairy Queen!!!



is it just me or does he look realy proud of his DQ trophy?
when did you start giving them out?
did he cross the line or fail to start?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sarah! We found some more logs at the Dairy Queen!!!



I want my BDC store malt!!!


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> is it just me or does he look realy proud of his DQ trophy?
> when did you start giving them out?
> did he cross the line or fail to start?



I'm not sure what I'm more jealous of the DQ or the logs.

How's the mill going for ya so far? Those pictures looked like you have a pretty large area cleared out. How big is this mill?


----------



## Stihl Livin

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I want my BDC store malt!!!



I second this as dq is just dq but a malt from bdc is the best


----------



## tree monkey

moody said:


> I'm not sure what I'm more jealous of the DQ or the logs.
> 
> How's the mill going for ya so far? Those pictures looked like you have a pretty large area cleared out. How big is this mill?



the building the mill is in now is 40x100 and needs at least that mutch room
i'm hoping to build a 100x100 building 
it's a bandmill with 6 foot wheals and 10inch wide band
View attachment 286543

View attachment 286544

that clock wheal is about 3 feet across


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> the building the mill is in now is 40x100 and needs at least that mutch room
> i'm hoping to build a 100x100 building
> it's a bandmill with 6 foot wheals and 10inch wide band
> View attachment 286543
> 
> View attachment 286544
> 
> that clock wheal is about 3 feet across



Wow! That'd be awesome! Sounds like tons of work but probably well worth it. I'm taking a stab at a Husqvarna 61 right now ordered a new top end and getting the squish cut this week. 272 carb's are they easily modified?


----------



## wendell

Is it just me or does it strike anyone else odd that JD's shirts always get dirty in the same place? :msp_wink:


----------



## WetGunPowder

wendell said:


> Is it just me or does it strike anyone else odd that JD's shirts always get dirty in the same place? :msp_wink:



For some reason they only get dirty when he is working?otstir:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Just got in from the garage, cuttin metal in the shapes like those in a packet that JD gave me. Thats all I'm gonna say on that for now. Quiet in here today.:msp_sleep:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> Just got in from the garage, cuttin metal in the shapes like those in a packet that JD gave me. Thats all I'm gonna say on that for now. Quiet in here today.:msp_sleep:



Hey Andy do you have a raceish chain in the 3/8th's 68DL type thing that a guy might be able to use once?:wink2:


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> Just got in from the garage, cuttin metal in the shapes like those in a packet that JD gave me. Thats all I'm gonna say on that for now. Quiet in here today.:msp_sleep:



So I can come get copies right?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> So I can come get copies right?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Yup, your next in line.


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> Hey Andy do you have a raceish chain in the 3/8th's 68DL type thing that a guy might be able to use once?:wink2:



You mean like a semi-chisel? Whats a race chain?


----------



## jonsered raket

I have a pipe for a 111super we could try on your ported 2101! 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> You mean like a semi-chisel? Whats a race chain?



Haha like you run on your monkey'd 440 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> Hey Andy do you have a raceish chain in the 3/8th's 68DL type thing that a guy might be able to use once?:wink2:



Is that 61 a small mount? Or large?


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> Haha like you run on your monkey'd 440 :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats a 20" 72dl. I just spent about 4 hours removing metal from that chain and now it doesn't cut for s#!t!!!!!!!!:msp_angry:
Time to start over. Oh well. I will get something going and bring it.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> Thats a 20" 72dl. I just spent about 4 hours removing metal from that chain and now it doesn't cut for s#!t!!!!!!!!:msp_angry:
> Time to start over. Oh well. I will get something going and bring it.:msp_biggrin:



I'm only asking because the saw that seem's like I'm getting kinda laughed at for saying will compete in the 65 and under race I only have a 68 dl bar for. The chain on it is sharp and cuts fast but in the cookie business I'm not sure it's fast enough. The saw is on it's way to get the squish cut on a new top end and will have plenty of grunt to run a more aggressive chain. I'm just not sure how to make a race chain because I dont know anything about a square file nor do I have access to a silvey.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> I'm only asking because the saw that seem's like I'm getting kinda laughed at for saying will compete in the 65 and under race I only have a 68 dl bar for. The chain on it is sharp and cuts fast but in the cookie business I'm not sure it's fast enough. The saw is on it's way to get the squish cut on a new top end and will have plenty of grunt to run a more aggressive chain. I'm just not sure how to make a race chain because I dont know anything about a square file nor do I have access to a silvey.



That's why I asked what mount it was... I got "stuff" you can use on race day, if needed.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> That's why I asked what mount it was... I got "stuff" you can use on race day, if needed.



I believe it's small mount Husqvarna. Sounds dumb for not knowing for sure


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> It's a 61 I believe it's small mount Husqvarna



I got a 16" you can use on it...
You'll need an 8 pin rim with a 61.
Torque saws...


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> I believe it's small mount Husqvarna. Sounds dumb for not knowing for sure



I'm sure Hedgerow, me and many of the other good folks attending will be able to hook you up.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> I got a 16" you can use on it...
> You'll need an 8 pin rim with a 61.
> Torque saws...



It wont end up in the 65 and under class a class higher. I'll be honest about it, Stumpy's cutting my squish for a 272 top end. But I still plan on racing a 365 :msp_biggrin: I get 7cc handicap right?


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> It wont end up in the 65 and under class a class higher. I'll be honest about it, Stumpy's cutting my squish for a 272 top end. But I still plan on racing a 365 :msp_biggrin: I get 7cc handicap right?



If you use the chain I fixed up you'll get your handicap.


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> If you use the chain I fixed up you'll get your handicap.



The saw already has handicap.....I built it and I'm operator. I'll get it handed to me in any class I enter. I just don't want to get made fun of for my chain.


----------



## tree monkey

61 is a std mount


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> 61 is a std mount



Thanks I wasn't real sure. My carb will be here hopefully tomorrow this should be a learning expierence.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> The saw already has handicap.....I built it and I'm operator. I'll get it handed to me in any class I enter. I just don't want to get made fun of for my chain.



You obviously never had the dis pleasure of running the chain I filed up for the 4 cube I built in TN... Now THERE, was a damn poor chain!!!
Just do it and learn...
:msp_wink:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> You obviously never had the dis pleasure of running the chain I filed up for the 4 cube I built in TN... Now THERE, was a damn poor chain!!!
> Just do it and learn...
> :msp_wink:



Ok then before I do this. Is there any don't do's to a race chain?


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> Ok then before I do this. Is there any don't do's to a race chain?



Don't take too much off the rakers, ya cant get it back.


----------



## arborealbuffoon

moody said:


> Ok then before I do this. Is there any don't do's to a race chain?



Search function! There is more good information about race chains etc. than a moody dude can shake a stick at. No joke.


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> Don't take too much off the rakers, ya cant get it back.



Grind em flat, youll pull bigger chunks. Any old husky should pull it. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Don't take too much off the rakers, ya cant get it back.



Or you end up having to do this...:msp_sad:


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> So I can come get copies right?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Me too please!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Philbert

Hedgerow said:


> Or you end up having to do this..



Is that one of those race chains, where you win by throwing shrapnel at your competitors?

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

Philbert said:


> Is that one of those race chains, where you win by throwing shrapnel at your competitors?
> 
> Philbert



It'll throw shrapnel allright...


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> Grind em flat, youll pull bigger chunks. Any old husky should pull it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



16" 10 pin on the 111 with no rakers??


----------



## jonsered raket

Homelite410 said:


> 16" 10 pin on the 111 with no rakers??



If its running by iowa gtg itll be fun. itll have rakers though. hoping to run a 11 pin 18" bar. Now we gotta put everything together, and run it. Ill have some raceish chains if someone wants to try, derricks getting pretty good on the silvey.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson

I got a killer chain that I went to far on the rackers, I'm tempted to tig some materal back on there





Hedgerow said:


> Or you end up having to do this...:msp_sad:


----------



## Homelite410

I am gonna try my Homelite super 650 8 pin 16" at hedgefest. I will prolly lose on the changeovers because that saw is so heavy


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> I am gonna try my Homelite super 650 8 pin 16" at hedgefest. I will prolly lose on the changeovers because that saw is so heavy



You may be surprised how well the old Homelite does... There were some fella's back east that made some super fast race saws out of that series of saws...
They were fast!


----------



## moody

How's everybody doing?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

opcorn:


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> How's everybody doing?



I'm sick:msp_sad:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm sick:msp_sad:



So am I................of waiting for April 5th!


----------



## arborealbuffoon

Homelite410 said:


> I am gonna try my Homelite super 650 8 pin 16" at hedgefest. I will prolly lose on the changeovers because that saw is so heavy



If you were man enough, those pesky changeovers wouldn't be a problem. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 286974

View attachment 286975

View attachment 286976

progress

hard working crew


----------



## jonsered raket

2152 with 2 piece head?View attachment 286984
man im bored.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mo. Jim

arborealbuffoon said:


> If you were man enough, those pesky changeovers wouldn't be a problem. :msp_rolleyes:



Pete you still hiding out in California?


----------



## arborealbuffoon

Mo. Jim said:


> Pete you still hiding out in California?



Back in Iowa for the moment. But I must admit that I now understand why those dudes with the long bars on the left coast exist......

Those trees really DO get big when the growing season is that long. And all along I thought those Big Bars were compensating for some sort of shortfall.....

Almost forgot that there's Left Coast Loggers supervising this place. They were right all along. My bad.


----------



## WetGunPowder

*Saw Racing 4-13-13*

How about a informal race/demo/gtg at our open house on April 13th? Hopefully some of you are allready planning on attending and it might be cool to set up on JD's trailer and show some of our customers some good running saws! I'm sure we can find some goodies for prizes!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stihl Livin

I think it's a great idea hope my 441 would be back from the chimp by then. I will be there to settle up with you.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Sounds good to me. I'll come over for a play date. ;-)

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve

Thought I would check in and ask where the MWID's GTG's are this spring? Do we have a full list or a list started?

The wife is already on my back about going to Hedgefest, Spring IA GTG's, and Mitch's this fall, but thought i would ask in case there is a good vacation spot near a GTG... Dual purpose vacation and all! 

Cheers!
Nate

PS: any other home brewers in this thread?


----------



## Philbert

WetGunPowder said:


> How about a informal race/demo/gtg at our open house on April 13th? Hopefully some of you are allready planning on attending and it might be cool to set up on JD's trailer and show some of our customers some good running saws! I'm sure we can find some goodies for prizes!



Details?

Philbert


----------



## wendell

derbyguy said:


> I think it's a great idea hope my 441 would be back from the chimp by then. I will be there to settle up with you.





Philbert said:


> Details?
> 
> Philbert



No orange, yellow or creamscicle saws allowed.


----------



## Stihl Livin

wendell said:


> No orange, yellow or creamscicle saws allowed.



Fine ill leave the true winners at home so I don't make you feel bad


----------



## nstueve

derbyguy said:


> Fine ill leave the true winners at home so I don't make you feel bad


Cough... (choak on coffee)... yea right...




wendell said:


> No orange, yellow or creamscicle saws allowed.



are poulans banned too? or can we call those "golden-rod"

PS: if you're banning the above colors you need to get rid of that 395xpw for a 9010! :msp_tongue:


----------



## polkat

WetGunPowder said:


> How about a informal race/demo/gtg at our open house on April 13th? Hopefully some of you are allready planning on attending and it might be cool to set up on JD's trailer and show some of our customers some good running saws! I'm sure we can find some goodies for prizes!:msp_thumbup:



any more details ?? times ?? I best be putting my other 6400 back together and check the wifes calender sounds like a good time


----------



## Hedgerow

nstueve said:


> Cough... (choak on coffee)... yea right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are poulans banned too? or can we call those "golden-rod"
> 
> PS: if you're banning the above colors you need to get rid of that 395xpw for a 9010! :msp_tongue:



"The Wendell" will just bring the 166, and the 153 in Poulan green...


----------



## jonsered raket

derbyguy said:


> Fine ill leave the true winners at home so I don't make you feel bad



Oohh man I needed a good laugh

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

nstueve said:


> Cough... (choak on coffee)... yea right...
> 
> Why else would you ban these colors. Are you scared


----------



## jonsered raket

derbyguy said:


> nstueve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cough... (choak on coffee)... yea right...
> 
> Why else would you ban these colors. Are you scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because its a open house for a jonsered/dolmar dealer, and im sure hes joking. Nstueve dont get the stihl guys all worked up.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> derbyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because its a open house for a jonsered/dolmar dealer, and im sure hes joking. Nstueve dont get the stihl guys all worked up.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides... It's the Husky's people are worried about anyway...
> Not the Stihls...
> :hell_boy:
Click to expand...


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Mabe Chris will bring out that untouchable 621 ,so we can put it in it's place 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve NW WI

nstueve said:


> Thought I would check in and ask where the MWID's GTG's are this spring? Do we have a full list or a list started?
> 
> The wife is already on my back about going to Hedgefest, Spring IA GTG's, and Mitch's this fall, but thought i would ask in case there is a good vacation spot near a GTG... Dual purpose vacation and all!
> 
> Cheers!
> Nate
> 
> PS: any other home brewers in this thread?



Fall Grantsburg saw races are the weekend of 8-24, I believe. There's been talk of combining a GTG with the races, but nothing set in stone that I know of.

There's been discussion of a fall charity cut at WGP's cabin as well, but forget if there's been a date set for that yet.


----------



## Stihl Livin

jonsered raket said:


> derbyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because its a open house for a jonsered/dolmar dealer, and im sure hes joking. Nstueve dont get the stihl guys all worked up.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's profiling. I have talked with WGP about a purchasing a redhead Adam and you know that. That's another reason why I'm attending this gtg.
Click to expand...


----------



## jonsered raket

Hedgerow said:


> jonsered raket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides... It's the Husky's people are worried about anyway...
> Not the Stihls...
> :hell_boy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyd will just sell them a fancier red version when the huskys show up
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...


----------



## Stihl Livin

Steve NW WI said:


> Fall Grantsburg saw races are the weekend of 8-24, I believe. There's been talk of combining a GTG with the races, but nothing set in stone that I know of.
> 
> There's been discussion of a fall charity cut at WGP's cabin as well, but forget if there's been a date set for that yet.



We still have plenty of down timber from the July '11 storm to clean up at our place. But I don't think we want all our firewood cut into cookies.


----------



## jonsered raket

derbyguy said:


> jonsered raket said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's profiling. I have talked with WGP about a purchasing a redhead Adam and you know that. That's another reason why I'm attending this gtg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im giving ya crap. Bring em all but most importantly bring yourself!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Damn now i wanna race this weekend 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

jonsered raket said:


> derbyguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im giving ya crap. Bring em all but most importantly bring yourself!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries I wouldn't even know how to build a race chain. I use mine for cutting to heat the cabin
Click to expand...


----------



## jonsered raket

I got a chain or 2 you can try, nothing insane but they are fast. As long as the hedge doesnt eat them in mo.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WetGunPowder

Run what ya brung and hope you brung enuf!

It is also someones birthday on the 13th........................



Just sayin'


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> I got a chain or 2 you can try, nothing insane but they are fast. As long as the hedge doesnt eat them in mo.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



It will, but you can sharpen them again... 
Hint: 
Leave a little more metal to support the point and cutting edge, then the wood won't peel the chrome layer off as fast...
It's a trade off... Speed/Durability
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jonsered raket

Hedgerow said:


> It will, but you can sharpen them again...
> Hint:
> Leave a little more metal to support the point and cutting edge, then the wood won't peel the chrome layer off as fast...
> It's a trade off... Speed/Durability
> :msp_biggrin:


 So I cant take the chrome off these ones?  ill have glorified woods chains with, if theyll cut elm and oak all day I should be able to get some cuts in hedge. Thats about the extent of my race chains.


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> So I cant take the chrome off these ones?  ill have glorified woods chains with, if theyll cut elm and oak all day I should be able to get some cuts in hedge. Thats about the extent of my race chains.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Make sure you take the chrome layer off Andy's too.... 
Tell him it will help...
For a minute...


----------



## 8433jeff

Don't you have some wood to line up?


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Don't you have some wood to line up?



Nope... On site already...


----------



## jonsered raket

Hedgerow said:


> Make sure you take the chrome layer off Andy's too....
> Tell him it will help...
> For a minute...



Andys chain needs the angle grinder, for a more aggressive cut. I gotta try the 2186 again against stumps 385. 5th times a charm right?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

I've been sick as a dog the last few days, not getting anything done in the garage like I had hoped to. Will see how I feel maybe I can at least sharpen a few chains. I haven't been to work since monday. This really sucks but at least its this week and not next.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I've been sick as a dog the last few days, not getting anything done in the garage like I had hoped to. Will see how I feel maybe I can at least sharpen a few chains. I haven't been to work since monday. This really sucks but at least its this week and not next.



By all means... Get it over with now!!!
Feel better Andy!!


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> I've been sick as a dog the last few days, not getting anything done in the garage like I had hoped to. Will see how I feel maybe I can at least sharpen a few chains. I haven't been to work since monday. This really sucks but at least its this week and not next.



Take care of your self. I just found out a good friend of mine has stage 4 cancer in his whole abdominal area. At least 4 weeks in the hospital. They say it is fully curable thank god.


----------



## 8433jeff

derbyguy said:


> Take care of your self. I just found out a good friend of mine has stage 4 cancer in his whole abdominal area. At least 4 weeks in the hospital. They say it is fully curable thank god.



I will have a chat about subject later this evening. I hope everything works out for him.


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> Take care of your self. I just found out a good friend of mine has stage 4 cancer in his whole abdominal area. At least 4 weeks in the hospital. They say it is fully curable thank god.



I wish the best for your friend, I just have a bad chest/sinus cold. I am starting to feel a little better already.


----------



## pele55

Derrick Johnson said:


> Mabe Chris will bring out that untouchable 621 ,so we can put it in it's place
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



that can be arainged!!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Sounds good, been wainting a couple years to take a shot at that saw

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody

I got my new larger degree wheel today. As soon as the saw gets back from a little squish trim session, it'll be getting some use.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> Sounds good, been wainting a couple years to take a shot at that saw
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



You can do it....take him down a few notches.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell

jonsered raket said:


> Maybe because its a open house for a jonsered/dolmar dealer, and im sure hes joking.



Ding, ding, ding. We have a winner.


Seems we have a few a little slow on the uptake today. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> By all means... Get it over with now!!!
> Feel better Andy!!



Now if only I can keep from getting it!!!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## jonsered raket

Yup get over it before next week. Any sickies are riding in the trailer and sarah if ya got a 2xl kunz shirt id take it.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Now if only I can keep from getting it!!!:msp_sneaky:



Quarantine it's the only way.....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Yup get over it before next week. Any sickies are riding in the trailer and sarah if ya got a 2xl kunz shirt id take it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I can hook you up, bro. Remind me & I'll pack it when I do all that stuff... and stuff.


----------



## jonsered raket

Sweet!! If you guys wanna cut a little this weekend let me know. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Sweet!! If you guys wanna cut a little this weekend let me know.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



there's a chance... depends on whether Andy's back in operation yet. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Homelite410

I like my Kunz shirt!! Cant wait for the hat now!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Just out of curiousity, anyone in the area going to the gun show in Dresser on saturday? Me and dad are planning on it. May also stop in and say hi to wetgunpowder on the way up...


----------



## jonsered raket

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Just out of curiousity, anyone in the area going to the gun show in Dresser on saturday? Me and dad are planning on it. May also stop in and say hi to wetgunpowder on the way up...



I thought about it but ammo and guns are way too high right now. Its getting ridiculous.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

jonsered raket said:


> I thought about it but ammo and guns are way too high right now. Its getting ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I agree. We're just going to look. Went to show down here awhile back, lots of people but hardly anybody buying anything.


----------



## tree monkey

what a bunch of slackers 
i had to go all the way to page 2 to find this thread PAGE 2
View attachment 287361

View attachment 287362

View attachment 287363

View attachment 287364


----------



## 8433jeff

You found it, thats the important thing.


----------



## tree monkey

thread is back on top
View attachment 287366

View attachment 287367

View attachment 287368

View attachment 287369


----------



## tree monkey

good thing i had some pics to post or this thread may have been lost forever
View attachment 287370

View attachment 287371

View attachment 287372

View attachment 287378


----------



## 8433jeff

Using the stems for posts on the new shed?


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 287379

View attachment 287380

View attachment 287381

View attachment 287382


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 287383

View attachment 287384

View attachment 287385

View attachment 287386


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 287387


----------



## Derrick Johnson

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 287383
> 
> View attachment 287384
> 
> View attachment 287385
> 
> View attachment 287386





Looks like one hell of a project, whens the barn raising gtg?


----------



## jonsered raket

Looks like you got plenty of space now, itd be nice to see that big of a mill in action. whens the building going up?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grandpatractor

Wow Scott! You boys have been busy! That's quite a big area you got cleared out. Looks good.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hey Scott did you guys use any ported saws when you was cuttin down them trees?:msp_smile:


----------



## tree monkey

wth page 2 two days in a row

were getting close to done cutting
we need it to be 300x300 feet


ported saws? is that a new brand?
we had to try out the 420, i like it:msp_w00t: did i just say that?


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> wth page 2 two days in a row
> 
> were getting close to done cutting
> we need it to be 300x300 feet
> 
> 
> ported saws? is that a new brand?
> we had to try out the 420, i like it:msp_w00t: did i just say that?



I cant wait to try out Sarahs 420!!! I been sick and not having much too say, I am getting better so I will try to keep the thread a little more active.:msp_smile:


----------



## tree monkey

andydodgegeek said:


> I cant wait to try out Sarahs 420!!! I been sick and not having much too say, I am getting better so I will try to keep the thread a little more active.:msp_smile:



she told me she likes big wood, you might need to give her some to try out her saw:msp_wub:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> she told me she likes big wood, you might need to give her some to try out her saw:msp_wub:



It's not just about the size... it's what you do with it that matters....:msp_w00t:


----------



## tree monkey

sarahdodgegeek said:


> It's not just about the size... it's what you do with it that matters....:msp_w00t:



cut it or split it?

sounds painfull


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> cut it or split it?
> 
> sounds painfull



:waaaht:


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> cut it or split it?
> 
> sounds painfull



Things get goofy around here at night.


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> Things get goofy around here at night.



On this thread or at your house??


----------



## moody

Think today will be chain grinding day for me. Pretty much everything is ready for the saw that's getting squish cut. I'll probably have to pull an all nighter so its ready by Friday.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I've got a guy lined up to come in and square up all those pines we cut. VERY reasonable cost, but the more help on site the better. Sounds like he wants to do it in later in May.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> On this thread or at your house??



Oh not my house, I am sure its fairly normal here.:msp_unsure::msp_razz::help:


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I've got a guy lined up to come in and square up all those pines we cut. VERY reasonable cost, but the more help on site the better. Sounds like he wants to do it in later in May.



He got a portable band mill? You sure he want 15 dudes with chainsaws standing on the end of the mill with crazed cookie cuttin eyes? I'll be there.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Not sure you can have a "million dollar" rain in March-But this rain sure is nice to see!


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> Oh not my house, I am sure its fairly normal here.:msp_unsure::msp_razz::help:



How can anything be "normal" when you sleep with your chainsaws!


----------



## Steve NW WI

WetGunPowder said:


> Not sure you can have a "million dollar" rain in March-But this rain sure is nice to see!



I like it! Don't trust Ma Nature yet though, the plow stays on the truck for a couple more weeks.

Guys were digging a new drain tile at work yesterday, surprisingly little frost in the ground already, most of this stuff should soak in well.


----------



## Ronaldo

Homelite410 said:


> How can anything be "normal" when you sleep with your chainsaws!



You mean to tell me thats not normal behavior!:msp_w00t:


----------



## Homelite410

Ronaldo said:


> You mean to tell me thats not normal behavior!:msp_w00t:



Not even for me!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody

:msp_blink: this coming week should be a rush. I guess I've payed too much attention to Mitch, I'll be lucky to have 2-3 days to get this saw built.


----------



## Ronaldo

Since this thread is about GTG's, I thought I would post some pics of a cottonwood I cut today for the upcoming Iowa Spring GTG on April 27th. Today was too muddy and raining off and on, so was difficult to do much else. Now I need things to dry up so we can get the tractor and pull her out!






















Ron


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Stop showing Andy all those sexy huskys! He's gonna want another one & I'm trying to buy a car, darnit!:msp_sad:


----------



## arborealbuffoon

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Stop showing Andy all those sexy huskys! He's gonna want another one & I'm trying to buy a car, darnit!:msp_sad:



But Sarah, remember that it's a big trick to cut wood with a car. I even tried it once, and it didn't work out.


----------



## andydodgegeek

There is a nice looking 371 on craiglist right now along with a heated handle jonsered 670super. STOP ME!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> There is a nice looking 371 on craiglist right now along with a heated handle jonsered 670super. STOP ME!!!



You must be slipping. If they are the same ones that I've seen they have been on there for quite some time


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> You must be slipping. If they are the same ones that I've seen they have been on there for quite some time



I saw them quite a while ago as well just throwing out things that are getting my interest. Dont you worry, I usually recheck the ads 4-5 times an hour.:biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi Sarah, I see you looking there.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

arborealbuffoon said:


> But Sarah, remember that it's a big trick to cut wood with a car. I even tried it once, and it didn't work out.



but, but.. I gotta haul all those saws all over the country to GTG's in _something!_:msp_unsure:


----------



## grandpatractor

I did the MN conceal and carry class today. One of the couples that was there also taking the class was living in one of these. They sold their home and other stuff and were going to be nomads. Changed their address to South Dakota. Looked pretty cool! F550 Diesel


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> I did the MN conceal and carry class today. One of the couples that was there also taking the class was living in one of these. They sold their home and other stuff and were going to be nomads. Changed their address to South Dakota. Looked pretty cool! F550 Diesel



Looks like a GTG vehicle for sure, although it would be nice if it was on a 550 RAM!!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Ronaldo

grandpatractor said:


> I did the MN conceal and carry class today. One of the couples that was there also taking the class was living in one of these. They sold their home and other stuff and were going to be nomads. Changed their address to South Dakota. Looked pretty cool! F550 Diesel



Nice rig! Would be even better with the availability of a REAL diesel engine.:shock:


----------



## 8433jeff

grandpatractor said:


> I did the MN conceal and carry class today. One of the couples that was there also taking the class was living in one of these. They sold their home and other stuff and were going to be nomads. Changed their address to South Dakota. Looked pretty cool! F550 Diesel



Ok kids, lets think for a minute or two here. Standard procedure in a Ford shop (I hear) is to pull the cab from the chassis to do things like change an alternator. So here we are pulling the "camper", then the cab, and then reinstalling. I think it will be affordable for this couple, but WOW.
Or in a 550 is there another motor option, like a Detroit? Or is it a gasser?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Ronaldo said:


> Nice rig! Would be even better with the availability of a REAL diesel engine.:shock:



Thats what I said.


----------



## Philbert

grandpatractor said:


> One of the couples that was there also taking the class was living in one of these. They sold their home and other stuff and were going to be nomads.



Hope they get along . . . 

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


>



After looking at this picture again I see there is no way I could get into that camper. It looks as though the entry door is all of 13" wide. Rules out me and alot of others I know.


----------



## 8433jeff

andydodgegeek said:


> After looking at this picture again I see there is no way I could get into that camper. It looks as though the entry door is all of 13" wide. Rules out me and alot of others I know.



I thought thats where the ironing board folded out. I bet you can go through the cab and in the back.


----------



## grandpatractor

8433jeff said:


> Ok kids, lets think for a minute or two here. Standard procedure in a Ford shop (I hear) is to pull the cab from the chassis to do things like change an alternator. So here we are pulling the "camper", then the cab, and then reinstalling. I think it will be affordable for this couple, but WOW.
> Or in a 550 is there another motor option, like a Detroit? Or is it a gasser?



Base price with standard equipment and no optional up grades. $261,000:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor

I found pele55 in the wtf thread!
http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/128850-1986.htm#post4247335


----------



## Philbert

andydodgegeek said:


> It looks as though the entry door is all of 13" wide. Rules out me and alot of others I know.



That's what I always think when I see the bathrooms in most RV's.





grandpatractor said:


> Base price with standard equipment and no optional up grades. $261,000



Now _*THAT*_ would rule _me_ out!

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> Thats what I said.



ya like a cummins:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim

grandpatractor said:


> Base price with standard equipment and no optional up grades. $261,000:hmm3grin2orange:



That would buy a lot chainsaws.


----------



## Hedgerow

hoskvarna said:


> ya like a cummins:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Dodge makes a diesel??? 
Oh, that's right, they just put a 1970's tech shell around someone else's motor...
Sorry...
Couldn't resist...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> Dodge makes a diesel???
> Oh, that's right, they just put a 1970's tech shell around someone else's motor...
> Sorry...
> Couldn't resist...
> :msp_sneaky:



Ford won't even claim them tractor motors. To bad they didn't pull like they were a tractor.
GM bought in Isuzu and now they have a decent motor in an ugly truck, but they won't put the Driptroit name on it. Shameful, really.
Only other name as good as the motor in a Dodge won't put one in a pickup, but they have their own semi tractors now.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Dodge may not be the builder of it but it sure is a sweet match. I have known alot of people swap cummins engines into there fords, jeeps, chevys...never hear of people wanting to pull out there motor to swap in a powerstroke.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Dodge may not be the builder of it but it sure is a sweet match. I have known alot of people swap cummins engines into there fords, jeeps, chevys...never hear of people wanting to pull out there motor to swap in a powerstroke.


Amen to that.


----------



## 8433jeff

andydodgegeek said:


> Dodge may not be the builder of it but it sure is a sweet match. I have known alot of people swap cummins engines into there fords, jeeps, chevys...never hear of people wanting to pull out there motor to swap in a powerstroke.



Get into a 650 Ford and you get a Cummins with an Allison tranny, and it really gets no better than that.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Dodge may not be the builder of it but it sure is a sweet match. I have known alot of people swap cummins engines into there fords, jeeps, chevys...never hear of people wanting to pull out there motor to swap in a powerstroke.



Yup.. I like the old 12 valve the best...
The power stroke does it's job... But it's not the shizz..
Although the 6.0 is my favorite v-8... Not for what it was, but for what it can be...
GM products are off the table for me now...
Will never own another...
Ever...


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Get into a 650 Ford and you get a Cummins with an Allison tranny, and it really gets no better than that.



Nice rigs right there...


----------



## tree monkey

i looked all over page 2 and could not find this thread


----------



## Ronaldo

tree monkey said:


> i looked all over page 2 and could not find this thread



We are really trying to keep it on page #1 to keep you happy!!!!!:cool2:


----------



## pele55

grandpatractor said:


> I found pele55 in the wtf thread!
> http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/128850-1986.htm#post4247335



wold that be the tranny guy??


----------



## Ronaldo

May be I shouldnt have printed my opinion on Fords engine choices and opened up that whole can of worms. Should only voice opinions on something safe like whether Husky is better than Stihl etc. etc.:hmm3grin2orange: 
I'll quit stirring the pot----gotta get ready for church services!:msp_smile:

Ron


----------



## andydodgegeek

Ronaldo said:


> May be I shouldnt have printed my opinion on Fords engine choices and opened up that whole can of worms. Should only voice opinions on something safe like whether Husky is better than Stihl etc. etc.:hmm3grin2orange:
> I'll quit stirring the pot----gotta get ready for church services!:msp_smile:
> 
> Ron



Husky, stihl, I say they both pretty Damn good. At least your not talkin bout then Dang Dolmars.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Husky, stihl, I say they both pretty Damn good. At least your not talkin bout then Dang Dolmars.:msp_w00t:



..Dolmars are sexy...:msp_wub:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> ..Dolmars are sexy...:msp_wub:



BACON IS SEXY!!! breakfast with Andy & Sarah this am at TDAWGS. Glad to see Andy back to himself after being sick for a week, turns out it was just a Hairball. He must be feeling better cuz he ate his WHOLE plate this time & Sarah had her head sticking out the window of the car trying to get some fresh air when we left.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> BACON IS SEXY!!! breakfast with Andy & Sarah this am at TDAWGS. Glad to see Andy back to himself after being sick for a week, turns out it was just a Hairball. He must be feeling better cuz he ate his WHOLE plate this time & Sarah had her head sticking out the window of the car trying to get some fresh air when we left.



She was suprized when I said I actually DIDN'T eat a bunch of dead minnows yesterday.:fart::rolleyes2::taped::msp_wub:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Hedgerow said:


> Yup.. I like the old 12 valve the best...
> The power stroke does it's job... But it's not the shizz..
> Although the 6.0 is my favorite v-8... Not for what it was, but for what it can be...
> GM products are off the table for me now...
> Will never own another...
> Ever...



Did someone mention what a 6.0 could be...??? 










Built that set up a while ago, ss manifolds, 67mm and 76mm billet wheel ball bearing precision turbos, 46mm waist gate... That truck sure snorted!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

How about a 6.4? 














For the 7.3 lovers out there...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> BACON IS SEXY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmm.............Bacon..........:msp_wub:
> 
> Looking forward to all different kinds of bacon that will be in Missouri this coming weekend!
Click to expand...


----------



## Philbert

mx_racer428 said:


> How about a 6.4?



Those things are starting to look more like aircraft engines than truck engines . . . 

Philbert


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Philbert said:


> Those things are starting to look more like aircraft engines than truck engines . . .
> 
> Philbert



Here's a video of how it runs. 
http://youtu.be/WV0HNOmyuEw


----------



## moody

mx_racer428 said:


> Here's a video of how it runs.
> Retreat 007 - YouTube



That truck just made me happy......in muh pants.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

moody said:


> That truck just made me happy......in muh pants.



There went my mouthful of pie!!


----------



## moody

mx_racer428 said:


> There went my mouthful of pie!!



I can't help my excitement it just happens. You on the other hand just wasted pie :msp_sneaky:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Well not much new at the gun show yesterday. Wall-to-wall people and HIGH prices. It's sad when a can of 600 rds .22 lr was going for $80!


----------



## benp

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Well not much new at the gun show yesterday. Wall-to-wall people and HIGH prices. It's sad when a can of 600 rds .22 lr was going for $80!



It is sad but if someone is willing to pay that price....

I was at my local fun store guy yesterday and he is hurting for .22 lr. He said that he felt bad selling a rimfire to a new shooter and no ammo to go with it. 

Sooo....I went home, grabbed a brick of American Eagle 22, and took it back to him. 

I told him I was ok with this as long as they hidey holed the boxes, he stuck to his intentions, and that I felt the same way. 

He then told me to grab a box of whatever I wanted (within reason) off the shelf as a trade. 

I think I made his morning.


----------



## Mo. Jim

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Well not much new at the gun show yesterday. Wall-to-wall people and HIGH prices. It's sad when a can of 600 rds .22 lr was going for $80!



22 lr are very scarce around also,a friend drove all the way to Kansas City to Cabela's. They had advertised them in stock,but were out when he got there.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Just got in from the shop, gettin more saws ready for the trip down to Hedgerows. Looks like I will be bringing 14 with + or - a couple. I am actually bringing a couple with for sale signs on them.:msp_scared:


----------



## moody

Here's what I did today.

Husqvarna 385XP in dead wood - YouTube


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> Here's what I did today.
> 
> Husqvarna 385XP in dead wood - YouTube



Really like those 385's, you are gonna have to run Jake's and my new one. Very impressive saws.


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> Really like those 385's, you are gonna have to run Jake's and my new one. Very impressive saws.



I've run Jakes and it was gnarly. I've resisted porting it today because I want Scott to do it. I'm gonna do q couple little things to help it out but I'm gonna hold out for Scott's mill project to get done so I can send it up.


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> I've run Jakes and it was gnarly. I've resisted porting it today because I want Scott to do it. I'm gonna do q couple little things to help it out but I'm gonna hold out for Scott's mill project to get done so I can send it up.



You wont regret it!!


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> You wont regret it!!



I know I'm just being impatient lol. I'm just going to doctor the muffler and delete base gasket.


----------



## 5R-INC

Finely made it out to cut wood this weekend. One truck load down and five to go for my house.


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> Finely made it out to cut wood this weekend. One truck load down and five to go for my house.



Cool old truck Duane. What is it? Looks to be early 50's.


----------



## 5R-INC

The truck is a '48 f3 cab on a '73 f350 frame. Still has the stock 390 and c6 tranny. My dad and older brother built it from scratch around 10 years ago. It will haul just over 2 full cord. You don't want to drive it to far loaded it only gets about 4 mpg. Have to unload a little by hand to get to the chains that hold the top of the rack together then just pull the lever and dump it out.


----------



## tree monkey

hay


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> hay



Hows the mill coming along?


----------



## tree monkey

moody said:


> Hows the mill coming along?



slow
were going to be short on funds and time, so we'll do what we can this summer and worry about it next summer


----------



## Hedgerow

tree monkey said:


> slow
> were going to be short on funds and time, so we'll do what we can this summer and worry about it next summer



That's how it usually works Scott...
Slow and sure...


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> slow
> were going to be short on funds and time, so we'll do what we can this summer and worry about it next summer



That sucks. Well atleast you had an excuse to cut trees :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410

mx_racer428 said:


> Did someone mention what a 6.0 could be...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built that set up a while ago, ss manifolds, 67mm and 76mm billet wheel ball bearing precision turbos, 46mm waist gate... That truck sure snorted!!



U forgot to mention HOW MUCH a 6.0 could be!!


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Homelite410 said:


> U forgot to mention HOW MUCH a 6.0 could be!!



Like clock work. There's the post I was expecting..!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Alright enough of this Ford diesel talk...what kind oil oil do you mix in your 2 stroke gas???:msp_smile:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Alright enough of this Ford diesel talk...what kind oil oil do you mix in your 2 stroke gas???:msp_smile:



Motorcraft....
:msp_wink:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Hedgerow said:


> Motorcraft....
> :msp_wink:



Well played!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Motorcraft....
> :msp_wink:



Quiet you....


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> Alright enough of this Ford diesel talk...what kind oil oil do you mix in your 2 stroke gas???:msp_smile:



Some old Homelite 16:1 stuff out of a cardboard quart container with the metal ends opened with a can opener! Darn near looks like thin tar and smokes like crazy!


----------



## 8433jeff

Homelite410 said:


> Some old Homelite 16:1 stuff out of a cardboard quart container with the metal ends opened with a can opener! Darn near looks like thin tar and *smokes like crazy!*



Thought we were done with Ford diesels.


----------



## Homelite410

8433jeff said:


> Thought we were done with Ford diesels.



They smoke like crazy when one dumps so much fuel that the turbo cant light it! :cool2:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Homelite410 said:


> They smoke like crazy when one dumps so much fuel that the turbo cant light it! :cool2:



That tends to happen when you try and use a truck set up for sled pulling as a daily driver..


----------



## WetGunPowder

5R-INC said:


> The truck is a '48 f3 cab on a '73 f350 frame. Still has the stock 390 and c6 tranny. My dad and older brother built it from scratch around 10 years ago. It will haul just over 2 full cord. You don't want to drive it to far loaded it only gets about 4 mpg. Have to unload a little by hand to get to the chains that hold the top of the rack together then just pull the lever and dump it out.



Don't know what I like more-The truck or the ladder!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 5R-INC

Made it back to the woods after work tonight. Not enough time for the big truck so just drug the old dodge with tonight. At least I found something a dodge is good for lol


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> Made it back to the woods after work tonight. Not enough time for the big truck so just drug the old dodge with tonight. At least I found something a dodge is good for lol



OH stop!!!:taped:


----------



## 5R-INC

Oh you know that was added just for you Andy. I hear your wife has a new ride on the way. A little step up from the neon.


----------



## andydodgegeek

The weekly arboristsite council meeting will be postponed till next week due to the up and coming GTG.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 5R-INC

So how many saws do you have ready to go Andy?


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> The weekly arboristsite council meeting will be postponed till next week due to the up and coming GTG.:msp_biggrin:



That's false information sir. I just had a meeting in the oval office, it's ok though the issue was disposed of promptly.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> So how many saws do you have ready to go Andy?



14, give or take 3:msp_w00t:


----------



## 5R-INC

Your trailer is going to be loaded like my wood trailer was tonight lol. Is your 420 done yet?


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> Your trailer is going to be loaded like my wood trailer was tonight lol. Is your 420 done yet?



Yes, Sarah's 420 is done. I hear it is sweet. I think Scott is gonna get rid of his Stihl 440's and get himself a 420 Dolmar.


----------



## 5R-INC

I have finely gotten to use my 036 that Scott did for me last spring. It cuts like its hungry for more wood. Really enjoy using it.


----------



## moody

Scott you done yet?:msp_biggrin: I'm gettin antcy on this 385 of mine. I had to talk myself out of porting it myself yesterday. (biggest reason is the saw I have coming in the mail) Sent something off to get squish cut it's on its way back. Trick is getting most of it done Wed. and finishing it Thursday so it's ready for this weekend. After this weekend my trigger finger might get itchy.


----------



## mitch95100

moody said:


> That's false information sir. I just had a meeting in the oval office, it's ok though the issue was disposed of promptly.



Dropped a O-Bummer on the subject and flushed it away...


----------



## moody

mitch95100 said:


> Dropped a O-Bummer on the subject and flushed it away...



I'm a Democrat, it was for the pooper by the pooper and in the pooper. Good news is Majority vote was to water this bill down and send it down the pipe.


----------



## tree monkey

moody said:


> Scott you done yet?:msp_biggrin: I'm gettin antcy on this 385 of mine. I had to talk myself out of porting it myself yesterday. (biggest reason is the saw I have coming in the mail) Sent something off to get squish cut it's on its way back. Trick is getting most of it done Wed. and finishing it Thursday so it's ready for this weekend. After this weekend my trigger finger might get itchy.



yep i'm done for the day
get to start over again tomarrow
you can send the saw if you want but i can't say when i'll get it done
i have 2 660 pipe saws to do and a 440 woods port, then yours


----------



## andydodgegeek

I've built quite a few pipes in my past but never one like this.


----------



## 8433jeff

andydodgegeek said:


> I've built quite a few pipes in my past but never one like this.



I'll bet you have polluted a lot of-wait, you said built.


----------



## 5R-INC

Page 3!!! WTF.


----------



## jonsered raket

5R-INC said:


> Page 3!!! WTF.



Hopefully never again, everybody pumped up for the open house at boyds? I am!!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Hopefully never again, everybody pumped up for the open house at boyds? I am!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Yup, in fact I was just telling a coworker about it. We were standing at my tool box at work looking at the Stumpkita sitting on it and he asked what is that. I told him its a chainsaw. He was actually wondering what the big exhaust pipe was. Lots of goofy looks and questions from people passing by.


----------



## jonsered raket

Nice! I gotta make sure I get that pattern. And good ole iowa in a few weeks as well. Perfect place to show it off.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> Nice! I gotta make sure I get that pattern. And good ole iowa in a few weeks as well. Perfect place to show it off.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Im hoping that pattern makes its way to Iowa!!:love1:


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> Yup, in fact I was just telling a coworker about it. We were standing at my tool box at work looking at the Stumpkita sitting on it and he asked what is that. I told him its a chainsaw. He was actually wondering what the big exhaust pipe was. Lots of goofy looks and questions from people passing by.



99% of the people just "Dont Get It"....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> I've built quite a few pipes in my past but never one like this.



Yep! Except yours were for the INTAKE side!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Yep! Except yours were for the INTAKE side!!!



Yea... Those are the ones that make ya "THINK" you're going faster...
:boss:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Yea... Those are the ones that make ya "THINK" you're going faster...
> :boss:



My pipes made me feel stationary......Didn't really do too much thinkin


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'm at work welding on my pipe. Had to stop to go take a dump. Things are coming along nicely, and the pipe is turning out good too.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm at work welding on my pipe. Had to stop to go take a dump. Things are coming along nicely, and the pipe is turning out good too.



TMI Andy


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> TMI Andy



you haven't known Andy very long, have you? :kilt:


----------



## Stihl Livin

sarahdodgegeek said:


> you haven't known Andy very long, have you? :kilt:



I cant say I know him at all. Not sure if I want to knowing most of his postings come from within the sh!t house walls:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm at work welding on my pipe. Had to stop to go take a dump. Things are coming along nicely, and the pipe is turning out good too.



Just gotta finish the flanges on mine!


----------



## moody

Do any of you guys have a pipe that will fit a 272?


----------



## jonsered raket

moody said:


> Do any of you guys have a pipe that will fit a 272?



Might want to build one for a 272. 7900 is much different, wouldnt get full results without tuning the pipe.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Gittin there.... On the home stretch.
I'll post more soon.....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> Just gotta finish the flanges on mine!



Show off... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody

jonsered raket said:


> Might want to build one for a 272. 7900 is much different, wouldnt get full results without tuning the pipe.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I'm just looking to see if anyone that has a pipe for a 272 so I could try one out. I've not had time to get any sheet metal or do much of anything until this week. Now I've got a saw to build that won't be here till tomorrow and the GTG festivities start friday night.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

a little play by play for you .....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Closer.....


----------



## Stihl Livin

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Closer.....



Hope that saw doesnt have a gas leak being so close to the welder.


----------



## moody

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Closer.....



If you can get past the glare on his head you guys can see he's TIG welding looks perdy


----------



## grandpatractor

derbyguy said:


> Hope that saw doesnt have a gas leak being so close to the welder.



Ya he might need a fire truck to put it out!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

moody said:


> If you can get past the glare on his head you guys can see he's TIG welding looks perdy



It's all photo shopped.:msp_wink:


----------



## moody

About the 272 pipe if any of you guys would stumble across one bring it with ya. I'll compensate your efforts with a pie of the pecan flavor.

Just adding this in there, I'm not trying to trade the pie for the pipe. Just a chance to try it on one of my saws.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> Hope that saw doesnt have a gas leak being so close to the welder.



You got a lot of gas leakage issues?:bad_smelly:


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> About the 272 pipe if any of you guys would stumble across one bring it with ya. I'll compensate your efforts with a pie of the pecan flavor.
> 
> Just adding this in there, I'm not trying to trade the pie for the pipe. Just a chance to try it on one of my saws.



Should be a few floating around this weekend...
:msp_wink:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Should be a few floating around this weekend...
> :msp_wink:



I hope haha. My 61 has went from stumpy to kansas :bang: no it'll come back to Missouri tomorrow and hopefully here by evening. I'll probably call in Thursday to have more time with it.


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> I hope haha. My 61 has went from stumpy to kansas :bang: no it'll come back to Missouri tomorrow and hopefully here by evening. I'll probably call in Thursday to have more time with it.



If it ain't done, just throw it in a box and put it together Friday night... I got 25' of work bench...
Can't be any worse than what I had to do last fall!!!


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> If it ain't done, just throw it in a box and put it together Friday night... I got 25' of work bench...
> Can't be any worse than what I had to do last fall!!!



It only took me about 6 hours to port my 350 but I'm real familiar with that platform and had an Idea of what I wanted. This saw is a whole different ball game. That being said I should have the time to get it put together but test cutting may be a trick. I used all of our cottonwood logs..........:rolleyes2: 

Husqvarna 340 vs ms362 vs ms461R - YouTube 

the sad thing is we cleaned up our mess before that day.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Oh ya....


----------



## Philbert

Gonna' be harder to sleep with that thing now. You'll have to wear safety glasses so that you don't roll over and poke your eye out!

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfy0odVQ8n4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'm done!!! It's not real pretty. I already want to build another. Never mind the crappy welds, not used to tigging such thin tin. All together there is probably 6' of welds on the thing and there is about 4" that look good.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

*Here ya go...*

[video=youtube;Hfy0odVQ8n4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfy0odVQ8n4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## wendell

I notice he covered up his shiny dome. Must read all the mean comments y'all were making. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 5R-INC

The pipe looks good Andy. Was there a reason for running it out the right side instead of the left side like the rest of the pipes have been? Eather way nice job.


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm done!!! It's not real pretty. I already want to build another. Never mind the crappy welds, not used to tigging such thin tin. All together there is probably 6' of welds on the thing and there is about 4" that look good.



Mine are all the same way!:hmm3grin2orange:
It's hard to do a nice job on all the round surfaces. 
And then I'm always in a hurry doing it on my break.


----------



## grandpatractor

5R-INC said:


> The pipe looks good Andy. Was there a reason for running it out the right side instead of the left side like the rest of the pipes have been? Eather way nice job.



That's just the way they do it on that side of the river!


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> The pipe looks good Andy. Was there a reason for running it out the right side instead of the left side like the rest of the pipes have been? Eather way nice job.



HA. I didn't even think of it. Now we can do head to head racing facing the same way. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tree monkey

andydodgegeek said:


> HA. I didn't even think of it. Now we can do head to head racing facing the same way. :msp_thumbsup:



pipe to pipe:music:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I didn't even think about it, damn now I'm thinking I gotta cut off the pipe and clock it 180. Gonna be a two man operation to fill gas and oil the way it is. Oh well I'll see if I have time to do a quick cut and reweld.


----------



## andydodgegeek

maybe I will just leave it that way for this weekend.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> I didn't even think about it, damn now I'm thinking I gotta cut off the pipe and clock it 180. Gonna be a two man operation to fill gas and oil the way it is. Oh well I'll see if I have time to do a quick cut and reweld.



I'll hep ya. :msp_wub:


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'll hep ya. :msp_wub:



Alright you two get a room.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Who is all planning on attending Boyds open house next weekend? Me and Sarah are going.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Ill be there.


----------



## WetGunPowder

derbyguy said:


> Ill be there.



Me TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

pele55 willl be there too!


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Me TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> pele55 willl be there too!



Pele's gonna be there......I might not be able to make it, I just got a part time job at the grantsburg bowling alley. I am the new lane oiler and I gotta grease'em up that day.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Pele's gonna be there......I might not be able to make it, I just got a part time job at the grantsburg bowling alley. I am the new lane oiler and I gotta grease'em up that day.



dangit. that is funny. :haha:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'm busy at work right now.


----------



## wendell

WetGunPowder said:


> pele55 willl be there too!



I'm out.


----------



## flyboy553

I'm in. 

Been following this thread since it started and finally after 30 some pages I find something worth commenting on! 

Ted


----------



## andydodgegeek

flyboy553 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Been following this thread since it started and finally after 30 some pages I find something worth commenting on!
> 
> Ted



You gotta make it, there's a special on fiskars!!!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Gonna be a long day

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flyboy553

andydodgegeek said:


> You gotta make it, there's a special on fiskars!!!




I got your special Fisakars - right here!  

Ted


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> Gonna be a long day
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



Cripes, man. It was a long day at 6 am... :msp_razz:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I started up my stumpkita with the pipe on it durring lunch at work, sounds extra loud inside a quiet building.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Sure I'll stop up at Boyds, see what the rest of the chainsaw crackheads are up to and hear some tall tales from Hedgefest.

Besides, it ain't like it's a long drive for me.


----------



## moody

Mr.Gigglesworth just arrived on my door step. Getting ready to put the degree wheel of fortune on and give it a spin. I'll take pictures and if all goes well I'll likely start a thread. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Pele's gonna be there......I might not be able to make it, I just got a part time job at the grantsburg bowling alley. I am the new lane oiler and I gotta grease'em up that day.



pele says there is another job opening in Grantsburg-They need another part time mosquito insemenator!:msp_tongue:


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> pele says there is another job opening in Grantsburg-They need another part time mosquito insemenator!:msp_tongue:



If he would forgo all the foreplay they probably wouldn't need the additional help.:msp_w00t:


----------



## 8433jeff

andydodgegeek said:


> If he would forgo all the foreplay they probably wouldn't need the additional help.:msp_w00t:



:msp_w00t:


----------



## grandpatractor

I'll be at Boyds with the racing cants and a couple of pipe saws! and a few stock saws.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just got in from the garage. Holy crap, I am bringing WAY to much stuff with to Hedgerows.


----------



## plowin-fire

Andy you run your monkeyed 420 yet?


----------



## andydodgegeek

plowin-fire said:


> Andy you run your monkeyed 420 yet?



Its Sarah's 420, (don't want ya to get your a$$ kicked), no we don't have it yet. Jake is bringing it up when he comes to ride down with us to Hedgerows. I am excited to try it. Bacon!


----------



## Philbert

Sorry Boyd,

I just got called in to cover for someone on Sunday - same hours as your event.
(Somebody win me a door prize).

Philbert


----------



## plowin-fire

andydodgegeek said:


> Its Sarah's 420, (don't want ya to get your a$$ kicked), no we don't have it yet. Jake is bringing it up when he comes to ride down with us to Hedgerows. I am excited to try it. Bacon!



My apologies to Sarah.... A 421 is thinking about making an appointment with Scott... Curious to see what you thought of Sarah's


----------



## andydodgegeek

plowin-fire said:


> My apologies to Sarah.... A 421 is thinking about making an appointment with Scott... Curious to see what you thought of Sarah's



Ive been told it will keep up with a 2153!!! I gotta see it to believe it.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Ive been told it will keep up with a 2153!!! I gotta see it to believe it.



Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!:msp_angry:


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!:msp_angry:



Quiet you....


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'm at work, you can only guess what Im doing. Nothing exciting on Craigslist, I see a 359 husky for $175 obo but dude has wrong phone # listed. Figured I would at least go check it out since its close. I could use another saw.:msp_razz:


----------



## plowin-fire

What chain you run on the 420? This ANSI safety stuff has got to go.


----------



## andydodgegeek

plowin-fire said:


> What chain you run on the 420? This ANSI safety stuff has got to go.



I get the deadliest .325 I can get.


----------



## mdavlee

andydodgegeek said:


> I get the deadliest .325 I can get.



You need to try some low profile stihl PS 3. Full chisel stuff that cuts nice:msp_wink:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I'm still waiting for Sarah to put up a video or 2 of Chad coming at her taking his pants down! Only to show her his scar of course...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm still waiting for Sarah to put up a video or 2 of Chad coming at her taking his pants down! Only to show her his scar of course...



and here I had successfully blocked that from my memory ..... I'll see if I've got time today!


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm still waiting for Sarah to put up a video or 2 of Chad coming at her taking his pants down! Only to show her his scar of course...



If she can't find it we could make another one with me coming at her taking my pants down to show her my stains.:taped:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> If she can't find it we could make another one with me coming at her taking my pants down to show her my stains.:taped:


:msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> If she can't find it we could make another one with me coming at her taking my pants down to show her my stains.:taped:



I'm sure she has to see them every time she does laundry.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Like Larry the cable guy said "my underbritches looks like I done did sit on a brownie"


----------



## Philbert

So . . . back to the the G-T-G . . . .


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

just picked up the trailer, and I've got all of John's rid rackets size in the back. should not take me much more than an hour to dull up all of his chains hahaha


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> just picked up the trailer, and I've got all of John's rid rackets size in the back. should not take me much more than an hour to dull up all of his chains hahaha



Dang auto correct.


----------



## wendell

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm at work, you can only guess what Im doing.



Taking a dump.


----------



## flyboy553

Just in case you missed it on the "terrible" thread Andy, here ya go. A pic from the other day in the woods. I gotta say that green machine sure makes the pic nice!:cool2:

BTW, that 920 is gonna go up for sale here shortly.

View attachment 288395



Ted


----------



## Stihl Livin

flyboy553 said:


> Just in case you missed it on the "terrible" thread Andy, here ya go. A pic from the other day in the woods. I gotta say that green machine sure makes the pic nice!:cool2:
> 
> BTW, that 920 is gonna go up for sale here shortly.
> 
> View attachment 288395
> 
> 
> 
> Ted



Ted you better let Adam know first. I recall he wanted first dibs on that 920


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Hey now I got a lot of time invested in those chains. 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson

If I were u Andy I'd be out running that 930 pipe saw 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm still waiting for Sarah to put up a video or 2 of Chad coming at her taking his pants down! Only to show her his scar of course...



you asked for it... 

LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;PoW9Kz8MQc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=PoW9Kz8MQc0[/video]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

And here's another, better one, from the same day...

LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;F48Bol-yopU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=F48Bol-yopU[/video]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

and one more

LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;q5E5XWPkk9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=q5E5XWPkk9I[/video]


----------



## Stihl Livin

You guys are going to cut up at the county fairs racing wood before August ever gets here


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Thanks Sarah! He had a blast... not to mention a few :beer:


----------



## jonsered raket

derbyguy said:


> You guys are going to cut up at the county fairs racing wood before August ever gets here



Haha if you only knew the amount of logs we pulled out the first weekend. We could cut a few more times and still have enough for grantsburg. The best was the evil knieval on the snowmobile.Stumps arent jumps!!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tree monkey

jonsered raket said:


> .Stumps arent jumps!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



why not?


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 288456

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 288456
> 
> hmmmmmmmm



Are you coming down to Hedgerows place ?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Off to another gun show on saturday in Amery if the weather ins't too crappy. And what day is wetgunpowder's mini-gtg next weekend? Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Stihl Livin

Saturday April 13 from 8 to 12 I believe is the hours. Boyd will be around to correct me if I'm wrong. I'm hoping the hours are longer as my weekends are so full now I don't know if I can make it due to pulling snowmobile trail signs so the farmers can start getting in the fields.


----------



## tree monkey

page 3? realy?


----------



## Steve NW WI

tree monkey said:


> page 3? realy?



All the hooligans (except me) have been off GTGin down at Matts place. Me - hanging out with the parts washer working on an Oly 264F.

Burning all the bark and junk that accumulated in the wood room over the winter rather than go outside for real wood. Spring can get here any time it likes.


----------



## Ronaldo

Steve NW WI said:


> All the hooligans (except me) have been off GTGin down at Matts place. Me - hanging out with the parts washer working on an Oly 264F.
> 
> Burning all the bark and junk that accumulated in the wood room over the winter rather than go outside for real wood. Spring can get here any time it likes.



I think spring is finally here in this part of Iowa! Robins , Bluebirds, and Blackbirds are back, I think the frost is gone in most areas and have had several days in the 60's. Still getting chilly enough overnight that I am doing an overnight burn in the Pacific Energy stove. Hot temps will be here soon enough and then I'll be wishing for the cool again.:msp_sneaky:

Ron


----------



## 8433jeff

Steve NW WI said:


> All the hooligans (except me) have been off GTGin down at Matts place. Me - hanging out with the parts washer working on an* Oly 264F*.
> 
> Burning all the bark and junk that accumulated in the wood room over the winter rather than go outside for real wood. Spring can get here any time it likes.



Will it be in Iowa?


----------



## Steve NW WI

8433jeff said:


> Will it be in Iowa?



Yes, barring me screwing it up royally. Think I'll have a couple others going by then too - a S25CVA, a Craftsman/Roper 3.7, and maybe some more if I have enough time to get em up and running. Nothing real cool, but cheap old toys to play with anyhow, and that's about all I'm about really.

The Mac guys have got me looking for an 82cc PM though. Price will have to be right - I am cheap ya know!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Yes, barring me screwing it up royally. Think I'll have a couple others going by then too - a S25CVA, a Craftsman/Roper 3.7, and maybe some more if I have enough time to get em up and running. Nothing real cool, but cheap old toys to play with anyhow, and that's about all I'm about really.
> 
> The Mac guys have got me looking for an 82cc PM though. Price will have to be right - I am cheap ya know!



I am trying to sell a real clean pm850. Let me know.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Steve NW WI said:


> All the hooligans (except me) have been off GTGin down at Matts place. Me - hanging out with the parts washer working on an Oly 264F.
> 
> Burning all the bark and junk that accumulated in the wood room over the winter rather than go outside for real wood. Spring can get here any time it likes.



I've been gone to Nashville for a 4 day weekend. Open House is Saturday 9-3. Playin'/racin' going on all day...........


----------



## jonsered raket

WetGunPowder said:


> I've been gone to Nashville for a 4 day weekend. Open House is Saturday 9-3. Playin'/racin' going on all day...........



Ill be there! I gotta get some village pizzeria as well. Should be a great time.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 289097

if one is good then two must be better


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 289098

View attachment 289099

View attachment 289100


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 289101

View attachment 289102

sexy twins or i'm seeing double


----------



## Steve NW WI

Them saws are way too shiny and new looking to be "monkey saws". Building em for someone?


----------



## Steve NW WI

Lollygaggers, what are ya all doin? Post Hedgefest saw and bacon coma?

Geek, PM coming.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I see lots of snow in the forecast hope its all gone before the open house.


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 289101
> 
> View attachment 289102
> 
> sexy twins or i'm seeing double



Does this mean you're almost ready for my 385? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Got up to Amery only to find out the gun show is the 13th/14th. Looks like I'll be missing that and the open house at wetgunpowder's this weekend. (got other plans this weekend)

Although it's kinda short notice, for any of the locals who are interested, there is a cutting/splitting party that is set for April 20th (weather/ground conditons permitting) just west of Ellsworth. The local motel (Motel David) had part of their woods logged in the winter and had to use the parking field of the Pierce County Archery range for a landing. The archery range asked that the wood be removed ASAP this past weekend so any help will be greatly appriceated. Most logs are about 12-16" with a few being 24-26". Mostly hard/soft maple but there's some basswood, ash and oak. Shouldn't take very long to cut, but it's mostly going to be splitting. So far I have 2 gas splitters lined up with a possible 3rd, along with a few people from the church to help out, but I'm going to pitch it again this sunday at church. We can meet for breakfast at 7 am in Ellsworth at the Hwy 63 diner over by the creamery/cheese store, then start cutting/splitting by 8. Still hashing out final details on this end, first time for me puttung one of these together. I'll try to get some pics of the cutting area up here tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Ill see if I can make it. Might be able to but not sure.


----------



## WetGunPowder

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Got up to Amery only to find out the gun show is the 13th/14th. Looks like I'll be missing that and the open house at wetgunpowder's this weekend. (got other plans this weekend)
> 
> Although it's kinda short notice, for any of the locals who are interested, there is a cutting/splitting party that is set for April 20th (weather/ground conditons permitting) just west of Ellsworth. The local motel (Motel David) had part of their woods logged in the winter and had to use the parking field of the Pierce County Archery range for a landing. The archery range asked that the wood be removed ASAP this past weekend so any help will be greatly appriceated. Most logs are about 12-16" with a few being 24-26". Mostly hard/soft maple but there's some basswood, ash and oak. Shouldn't take very long to cut, but it's mostly going to be splitting. So far I have 2 gas splitters lined up with a possible 3rd, along with a few people from the church to help out, but I'm going to pitch it again this sunday at church. We can meet for breakfast at 7 am in Ellsworth at the Hwy 63 diner over by the creamery/cheese store, then start cutting/splitting by 8. Still hashing out final details on this end, first time for me puttung one of these together. I'll try to get some pics of the cutting area up here tomorrow.



We are planning on helping Bob from Complete Auto in Dresser that day. He has 2 loads of logs to process and dry for next winter. Bob has been to Denny's numerous times and is the guy who keeps the dump truck running so Denny can make his deliveries. His wife is battling cancer for the second time and we want to get this done so he is ready for next winter.


----------



## tree monkey

moody said:


> Does this mean you're almost ready for my 385? :msp_biggrin:



send it


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 289401

this is for andy


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 289403

View attachment 289404

i kinda like that oregon stuff


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 289405

nice partner


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 289407


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> We are planning on helping Bob from Complete Auto in Dresser that day. He has 2 loads of logs to process and dry for next winter. Bob has been to Denny's numerous times and is the guy who keeps the dump truck running so Denny can make his deliveries. His wife is battling cancer for the second time and we want to get this done so he is ready for next winter.



Boyd, I'm very interested in helping out Bob - please let me know how I can help!!!


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> send it



Just PM your address and I'll get it out by Wed.


----------



## grandpatractor

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 289101
> 
> View attachment 289102
> 
> sexy twins or i'm seeing double



They're looking real nice there Scott!


----------



## tree monkey

moody said:


> Just PM your address and I'll get it out by Wed.



why can't i do it in the mornin?


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> why can't i do it in the mornin?



You can. I was just sayin if I get your address I can get the saw in the mail by Wednesday. I got to run Princess again down at Matt's place and just had me feeling anxious to have this thing monkey'd with. Jakes 460 runs real nice by the way, and his 2153 was a sweet runnin' saw. You thinkin you'll make it down to Iowa in a couple weeks?


----------



## tree monkey

ok so i will am you my addy


don't think i can but i would like to


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> ok so i will am you my addy
> 
> 
> don't think i can but i would like to



It'd be nice to see ya there. Sucks you've been so busy. I need to practice my change overs for some redemption racing. I suck pretty bad at racing but it was a lot of fun. Maybe sometime you could help me out on some racing tips.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Who is all planning on attending Boyds open house next weekend? Me and Sarah are going.



I may end up missing this after all. The good friend of mine that was diagnosed with cancer about 2 weeks ago passed away this morning. Don't know when everything is going to be yet but I am not going to commit to anything until further information is released.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I hope the weather is good for saturday. I think its been posted already but what time are the festivities starting again?


----------



## moody

derbyguy said:


> I may end up missing this after all. The good friend of mine that was diagnosed with cancer about 2 weeks ago passed away this morning. Don't know when everything is going to be yet but I am not going to commit to anything until further information is released.



Sorry for your loss. Cancer sucks had a similar situation last spring with my Granny. I hope your day gets better man


----------



## Steve NW WI

derbyguy said:


> I may end up missing this after all. The good friend of mine that was diagnosed with cancer about 2 weeks ago passed away this morning. Don't know when everything is going to be yet but I am not going to commit to anything until further information is released.



That's a bum deal. Condolences to you and all their family and friends.


Andy, I think Boyd posted 9-3.


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> I may end up missing this after all. The good friend of mine that was diagnosed with cancer about 2 weeks ago passed away this morning. Don't know when everything is going to be yet but I am not going to commit to anything until further information is released.



Sorry to hear of your loss. Will keep you and his family in our thoughts.


----------



## 8433jeff

derbyguy said:


> I may end up missing this after all. The good friend of mine that was diagnosed with cancer about 2 weeks ago passed away this morning. Don't know when everything is going to be yet but I am not going to commit to anything until further information is released.



That was quick, hopefully things are in order. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I mounted up a 28" bar on my brand new Masterminded 75cc old school 372xp and noodled up some red oak out by the boiler tonight. Man I like this saw. Loads of power and heated handles too. I would like to cut more but I really dont need any cut up. I was tempted to go out in the woods and cookie-up a bunch of old poplar logs that are piled up. Worst thing about these fast saws is you are done cutting too quickly and you want to cut more.


----------



## grandpatractor

Are we having a council meeting tomorrow?


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> Are we having a council meeting tomorrow?



Yup!!! T-Dawgs here we come!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder

grandpatractor said:


> Are we having a council meeting tomorrow?



pele 55's bowling banquet is tomorrow night. Todd and I will be attending. Now if I can just find something to wear.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hopefully the weather man is wrong and we dont get a bunch of that white crap.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Dang near fell off of page one again. Probably my fault, but I blame the weather. Dang snow made me scrape car windows after an 11 hour day at work. Those extra couple minutes really were not my favorite part of the day.

Time for a nap!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Ok when is everything gonna start Saturday 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Ok I found it. I'll be there early. Girlfriend will be there to shoot video and pics all day. Looking forward to some friendly grudge racing..... 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Only if I could have this thing running.


Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumberjackchef

moody said:


> Sorry for your loss. Cancer sucks had a similar situation last spring with my Granny. I hope your day gets better man



+1. mine passed from it a few years back also.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hey Boyd - have you invited the old J-red rep out for the day? I always enjoy BSing with him.


----------



## Philbert

Steve NW WI said:


> Hey Boyd - have you invited the old J-red rep out for the day? I always enjoy BSing with him.



Larry is a good guy. I hear that he was still repping the Tilton line.

Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin

Ill be missing it as the funeral is Saturday at 11am. Hope everyone has fun and ill shoot to make it next weekend to cut wood.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Another successfull wednesday night arborist council meeting. Lots discussed. We even had a bit of a conference with the Iowa chapter, texting back and forth between Homelite410 (Mike), Heavyfuel (Jon), Sarah, and I. Mike is working on a shirt slogo for the big Iowa GTG on the 27th. Any good ideas? Post them here. We also talked about the up coming weekend at Boyds, should be a good time. Hope the weather man is wrong as he usually is. We chatted about the good times we had at Hedgefest, that ones going down in the rectals of history, or is it anals, I never remember that saying. :confused2:


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

Hoskaplooza 2013
Rain or shine its cookie time!


----------



## moody

mx_racer428 said:


> Hoskaplooza 2013
> Rain or shine its cookie time!



I Obviously Went Arborist GTG

Hosky's , Husky's and smiles


----------



## Philbert

Iowa : (sorry about all the ethanol...)


----------



## WetGunPowder

mx_racer428 said:


> Hoskaplooza 2013
> Rain or shine its cookie time!



Is This Heaven?

NO-It's Hoskaplooza 2013


----------



## flyboy553

*I*owegians
*O*r
*W*ayward
*A*rborists

Ted


----------



## Stihl Livin

Dresser wi forecast today 4 to 6 inches tonight 1 to 3 inches. Even with all the snow I would soon be at the open house than laying a good friend to rest. Have fun looking forward to pictures


----------



## andydodgegeek

I kind of liked "The Iowa chainsaw massacre-we'll cut your cookies off"


----------



## Steve NW WI

16 days till IA - at least with the current weather, travel times won't be affected much by farm machinery on the roads...

:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## Homelite410

Oakfest 2013 Cuttin cookies til the cows come home!


----------



## jonsered raket

Eating hogs and dropping logs. 


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Eating hogs and dropping logs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Carvin a stool actin a fool.


----------



## andydodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Carvin a stool actin a fool.



Doin a dance rippin my pants.


----------



## nstueve

jonsered raket said:


> *Eating hogs* and dropping logs.



hmmm... someone might take that the wrong way... come to think of it... either part of it could be taken the wrong way...

[video]http://www.youtube.com/v/C_0fyUYB3cA[/video]


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> Carvin a stool actin a fool.



Forget the stool...... Carve up a recliner!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Forget the stool...... Carve up a recliner!



I did... It's down at Dan's in Jasper AR...
It's his throne...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Although it's kinda short notice, for any of the locals who are interested, there is a cutting/splitting party that is set for April 20th (weather/ground conditons permitting) just west of Ellsworth. The local motel (Motel David) had part of their woods logged in the winter and had to use the parking field of the Pierce County Archery range for a landing. The archery range asked that the wood be removed ASAP this past weekend so any help will be greatly appriceated. Most logs are about 12-16" with a few being 24-26". Mostly hard/soft maple but there's some basswood, ash and oak. Shouldn't take very long to cut, but it's mostly going to be splitting. So far I have 2 gas splitters lined up with a possible 3rd, along with a few people from the church to help out, but I'm going to pitch it again this sunday at church. We can meet for breakfast at 7 am in Ellsworth at the Hwy 63 diner over by the creamery/cheese store, then start cutting/splitting by 8. Still hashing out final details on this end, first time for me puttung one of these together. I'll try to get some pics of the cutting area up here tomorrow.



Seeing as how old man winter wants to be "a turd that won't flush" I don't think it will be very dry in the field any time soon. Drove by today and there's stading water surrounding the wood. Probably won't be until Memorial Day weekend when it will dry out at this rate.


----------



## wendell

andydodgegeek said:


> Carvin' a stool, actin' a fool, droppin' the kids off at the pool.



fixed


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Everyone ready for Boyds Saturday!!!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> Everyone ready for Boyds Saturday!!!!!!



Yup, we plan on getting there between 8 & 9. I need to buy a chain for a 28" bar. Kind of odd weather for his open house, people gonna be looking at lawn mowers or snow blowers?


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Breakfast? 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> Breakfast?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



Sure! You can buy breakfast! Gee, what a nice guy you are...


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey, I think you guys lost some of your cold... 
It's down here...
You want it back???


----------



## andydodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> Breakfast?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



I love breakfast. How bout T-dawgs at 7 or 7:30?


----------



## andydodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> I love breakfast. How bout T-dawgs at 7 or 7:30?



Or actually is there somewhere closer to boyds that does a good breakfast?


----------



## 8433jeff

flyboy553 said:


> *I*owegians
> *O*r
> *W*ayward
> *A*rborists
> 
> Ted



Are you making the trip, Ted? Bring a truck, and we'll throw some cookies in so you can call it a firewood trip.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Hey, I think you guys lost some of your cold...
> It's down here...
> You want it back???



You best just hold on to it, might come in handy come July.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> You best just hold on to it, might come in handy come July.



OK... But the wheat is really confused right now... :msp_wink:


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> OK... But the wheat is really confused right now... :msp_wink:



It'll be fine, and if it isn't, can't do much about it.

If this nonsense brings us the end of the drought, it will be time well spent.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> It'll be fine, and if it isn't, can't do much about it.
> 
> If this nonsense brings us the end of the drought, it will be time well spent.



How much total snow you get from this latest round?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Or actually is there somewhere closer to boyds that does a good breakfast?



Yep. The one in St. Croix south side of Hwy 8 next to Holiday Inn motel.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Yep. The one in St. Croix south side of Hwy 8 next to Holiday Inn motel.



I'm game. What time should we meet? 7:30?


----------



## andydodgegeek

We do have to save room for the eats at boyds but I think I would still like breakfast.


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> How much total snow you get from this latest round?



Its hard to put a number on it, as its disappearing as soon as it lands. The ground here has about four inches on it, yesterday I plowed about 4.5". Had another two on the driveway this morning, but didn't have to plow 25 miles SW of here.

Seen some late to the party flakes this morning. The cold, for this time of year, continues into next week, thats the problem.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Loggers St.Croix

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> Loggers St.Croix
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



Loggers don't open til 9 o'clock According to the website. The one I'm thinking of used to be at Perkins. I think its called My place or Our Place now. Its west of Loggers anyways


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Sounds good

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Hey, I think you guys lost some of your cold...
> It's down here...
> You want it back???



Naw, send it to a GTG free state like MI.

Hey Andy - you need to up your stool makin skillz - I saw this in the WTF thread:


----------



## moody

What does everyone's schedule look like for the 3rd weekend in August?


----------



## Steve NW WI

moody said:


> What does everyone's schedule look like for the 3rd weekend in August?



The weekend after that is the Grantsburg Fair races/GTG/etc.


----------



## moody

Steve NW WI said:


> The weekend after that is the Grantsburg Fair races/GTG/etc.



Just asking I'm trying to find a weekend around then where everyone is available. I'm talking to some folks about putting together some benefit races.


----------



## flyboy553

8433jeff said:


> Are you making the trip, Ted? Bring a truck, and we'll throw some cookies in so you can call it a firewood trip.



No, not making the Iowa GTG, but am going to Boyd's ordeal tomorrow.

Ted


----------



## andydodgegeek

flyboy553 said:


> No, not making the Iowa GTG, but am going to Boyd's ordeal tomorrow.
> 
> Ted



You gonna pick up one of them sweet fiskars?:msp_w00t:


----------



## flyboy553

andydodgegeek said:


> You gonna pick up one of them sweet fiskars?:msp_w00t:




Nah, Never been much of a crowd follower, can't see why I would start being one now! Unless of course, Boyd were to give me one free, then, I just might let it come home with me!
Ya know, seeings as how he is so generous putting on this open house and stuff....

Ted


----------



## andydodgegeek

flyboy553 said:


> Nah, Never been much of a crowd follower, can't see why I would start being one now! Unless of course, Boyd were to give me one free, then, I just might let it come home with me!
> Ya know, seeings as how he is so generous putting on this open house and stuff....
> 
> Ted



Just givin ya a hard time, I have a difficult time not givin you a hard time.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## grandpatractor

I'll probably be at the My place restaurant about 6:30 or so. in the morning..


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> I'll probably be at the My place restaurant about 6:30 or so. in the morning..



OK we'll see ya at 8.:msp_razz:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Saw a very clean looking 051 on craigslist today for $175 in Shorview. Who bought it. I called the guy and was gonna go look at it after work but he sold it before I could get there. Dang it, I needed another saw!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy553

andydodgegeek said:


> Just givin ya a hard time, I have a difficult time not givin you a hard time.:msp_biggrin:



Wouldn't have it any other way!:jester:

Not going to make it out there today. That little dusting of snow and I have to go plow. Go figure. They didnt want anything plowed after the last little storm and now they do. Seems a senior citzen lady fell down and now they start to worry. Go figure.

Have fun and take pics!

Ted


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Sarah is teaching Pele how to read & sell saws!!


----------



## Steve NW WI

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sarah is teaching Pele how to read & sell saws!!



That's not a 5 minute lesson, that's a career!

See those of ya that are at the open house in about half an hour.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Had a good time today at Boyds open house. We got to do a little racing and playing with some saws. We forgot to bring our camera this time but I did see others take some photos. Nice place Boyd has, always a pleasure to go there. Good food, good folks, good times.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Yup, good times, good times... Was real nice talkin to the old J-red rep, meeting some of Boyd's customers, and chatting with friends. I took a couple pics with the ole tele:
















Man, its tough not having a skid steer! The men had to heft a log up onto the trailer... Yikes!


----------



## andydodgegeek

I was more than happy to offer guidance and my excellent leadership in helping get that big heavy log up there.:biggrin:


----------



## dieselfitter

Hi all, I stopped out at Boyd's open house today. I'm kinda new to AS and didn't really know anyone. It was really neat watching the chainsaw racing and looking at all the different saws. 
Thanks to Boyd for the doughnut and the Fiskar axe deal. Boyd has an impressive place.
Thanks to Grandpatractor and Andydodgegeek showing me the different saws and chains and helping this socially challenged person feel welcomed. Everyone was really friendly, thanks, DF


----------



## WetGunPowder

dieselfitter said:


> Hi all, I stopped out at Boyd's open house today. I'm kinda new to AS and didn't really know anyone. It was really neat watching the chainsaw racing and looking at all the different saws.
> Thanks to Boyd for the doughnut and the Fiskar axe deal. Boyd has an impressive place.
> Thanks to Grandpatractor and Andydodgegeek showing me the different saws and chains and helping this socially challenged person feel welcomed. Everyone was really friendly, thanks, DF



Thanks for stopping by DF. hopefully we will see more of you in the future! Remember we're the folks who put the fun in dysfunctional!


----------



## Mo. Jim

WetGunPowder said:


> Thanks for stopping by DF. hopefully we will see more of you in the future! Remember we're the folks who put the fun in dysfunctional!



Boyd do you have any Jonsered summer hats or will be getting any. My closest dealer is 50 mile and doesn't handle them.


----------



## Philbert

dieselfitter said:


> Hi all, I stopped out at Boyd's open house today. I'm kinda new to AS and didn't really know anyone.



Glad you were able to make some local connections. Keep tuned for more!

Sorry I was unable to attend - last minute work thing.

Philbert


----------



## Beefie

After reading 45 pages that took 6 beers to read . And having to wipe the screen off acople times from blowing beer out my nose from laughing to dam hard. I am subscribing so that I no when all the fun will be. So when is the next GTG??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


beefie


----------



## WetGunPowder

Beefie said:


> After reading 45 pages that took 6 beers to read . And having to wipe the screen off acople times from blowing beer out my nose from laughing to dam hard. I am subscribing so that I no when all the fun will be. So when is the next GTG??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> beefie



Mini GTG next Saturday to cut for Bob N. Should only take about 4hrs or so...

Would like to GTG at Denny's sometime yet this spring-If spring would ever get here..........


----------



## andydodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> Hi all, I stopped out at Boyd's open house today. I'm kinda new to AS and didn't really know anyone. It was really neat watching the chainsaw racing and looking at all the different saws.
> Thanks to Boyd for the doughnut and the Fiskar axe deal. Boyd has an impressive place.
> Thanks to Grandpatractor and Andydodgegeek showing me the different saws and chains and helping this socially challenged person feel welcomed. Everyone was really friendly, thanks, DF



Nice to meet another Minnesoootan, yaaaah! Lots of good people on this site, yaaah you betcha. Hope you can make it out to some more of our fun gatherings, we always have lots of fun and eat too much.:biggrin:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Yup, good times, good times... Was real nice talkin to the old J-red rep, meeting some of Boyd's customers, and chatting with friends. I took a couple pics with the ole tele:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, its tough not having a skid steer! The men had to heft a log up onto the trailer... Yikes!



What is that white stuff Hedgerow up there again.:msp_tongue::msp_tongue:


----------



## WetGunPowder

April14th
High temp today 38 degrees
East winds and snow
Think we'll all move to Hedgerow's place:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

*Cuttin for Bob April 20*

OK, folks.. As you know, the food's almost as important as the reason for cutting! 

Barb @ interfaith will be sending along delicious sweet rolls for morning break & cookies for whenever break...
I'll be bringing a crockpot of venison chili, and fatboy (?) will also be providing a crackpot of chili

We need:

Eating utensils
Eating plates/bowls
Somethin to wipe beards off with
Cheese for the chili
Onions for the chili
Sour cream for the chili?
Maybe some chips or something?

BYOB? 

If you're planning on joining, let Boyd know, and sign up for something if ya wanna, folks!


----------



## pele55

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OK, folks.. As you know, the food's almost as important as the reason for cutting!
> 
> Barb @ interfaith will be sending along delicious sweet rolls for morning break & cookies for whenever break...
> I'll be bringing a crockpot of venison chili, and fatboy (?) will also be providing a crackpot of chili
> 
> We need:
> 
> Eating utensils
> Eating plates/bowls
> Somethin to wipe beards off with
> Cheese for the chili.. pele55
> Onions for the chili pele55
> Sour cream for the chili?
> Maybe some chips or something?
> 
> BYOB?
> 
> If you're planning on joining, let Boyd know, and sign up for something if ya wanna, folks!


i will bring cheese and onions


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

WetGunPowder said:


> Mini GTG next Saturday to cut for Bob N. Should only take about 4hrs or so...
> 
> Would like to GTG at Denny's sometime yet this spring-If spring would ever get here..........



About what time is it starting at and are we meeting somewere for breakfast before hand?


----------



## andydodgegeek

I like breakfast!!!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## WetGunPowder

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> About what time is it starting at and are we meeting somewere for breakfast before hand?



Breakfast at 0630-My Place Cafe in St Croix Falls


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

andydodgegeek said:


> I like breakfast!!!:msp_biggrin:



If you ever go to the Hwy 63 Diner in Ellsworth for breakfast, order the "Beast": 2 slices of bacon, 2 sauage links, 1 slice of ham, 3 eggs, 4 pieces of toast, and hashbrowns, all for only $10.


----------



## Beefie

So is that next weekend the 20th? I don't think I can make that one, Need to see what my wifes work schedlue is. Keep me posted.

Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

Another good weekend over. Got alot done, went to Boyd's yesterday then car shopping with Sarah, today I slept in a bit then worked in the shop on my Jeep cherokee replacing the clutch. Now I just got inside for the night, I told Sarah "garbage is out, wood stove is full, cats are fed, now pants are coming off." :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Another good weekend over. Got alot done, went to Boyd's yesterday then car shopping with Sarah, today I slept in a bit then worked in the shop on my Jeep cherokee replacing the clutch. Now I just got inside for the night, I told Sarah "garbage is out, wood stove is full, cats are fed, now pants are coming off." :msp_biggrin:



Can't believe you even had pants on.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Hoping to have all the video of Boyds open house up tonight.. Would of been up last night but I'm kinda slow on the video editing. Anyone know of a good editing software that's free to download??


----------



## Hedgerow

Derrick Johnson said:


> Hoping to have all the video of Boyds open house up tonight.. Would of been up last night but I'm kinda slow on the video editing. Anyone know of a good editing software that's free to download??



What's editing???


----------



## Stihl Livin

WetGunPowder said:


> Breakfast at 0630-My Place Cafe in St Croix Falls



I won't make breakfast so what time and where can I meet up with you guys.


----------



## Fatness

*Good morning!*

Thank you to all of you who will be coming to help cut for Bob + Amy, they are a great family and deeply will appreciate the help. 

So far we have got Sarah bringing Chili, Swanks Meats {SCF} is donating Hot dogs, Boyd's got the buns, Chris {87 from Boyd's} got sour cream + cheese, I will have ketchup + mustard, some bowls and plates + coffee oh and a pot of chili. 

Thanks, Fatboy


----------



## WetGunPowder

derbyguy said:


> I won't make breakfast so what time and where can I meet up with you guys.



The wood is piled at Complete Auto in Dresser. It is located on the north end of town-2 blocks straight east of the Bernick's Pepsi Dist. building.


----------



## Fatness

Complete Auto
522 N. East Ave
Dresser, Wi. 54009


----------



## Stihl Livin

As of now I can make it. Thanks for the location and address.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi fatboy, welcome to the site.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi fatboy, welcome to the site.



Check his profile ol' stoolmaker-He's been here over a year now....................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI

WetGunPowder said:


> Check his profile ol' stoolmaker-He's been here over a year now....................:hmm3grin2orange:



Unlike in person, he doesn't say much on here!

I'll bring some spoons/forks/knives.


----------



## Fatness

The truth hurts Steve!!! lol


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Another good weekend over. Got alot done, went to Boyd's yesterday then car shopping with Sarah, today I slept in a bit then worked in the shop on my Jeep cherokee replacing the clutch. Now I just got inside for the night, I told Sarah "garbage is out, wood stove is full, cats are fed, now pants are coming off." :msp_biggrin:



Did ya find Sarah a car yet?


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Did ya find Sarah a car yet?



Yup, its up at a dealer in Cloquet, MN. They are going to go get it on wednesday. We should get it thursday.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Yup, its up at a dealer in Cloquet, MN. They are going to go get it on wednesday. We should get it thursday.



OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!

(can you tell this will be the first new car we've ever owned?)   uttahere2:


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Yup, its up at a dealer in Cloquet, MN. They are going to go get it on wednesday. We should get it thursday.



Did you get it from the dealer Todd recommended?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Did you get it from the dealer Todd recommended?



Nope. That guy wasn't there to answer his phone on Saturday, so he missed out. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Derrick Johnson

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!
> 
> (can you tell this will be the first new car we've ever owned?)   uttahere2:





So what did u get???


----------



## Hedgerow

Derrick Johnson said:


> So what did u get???



Let me guess....




A Dodge....
:amazed:


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Maybe a Fiat 500

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> So what did u get???



2013 dodge charger. Sweet.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

My parents have a 2010 and really like it. Trac control is awesome in the snow too. Never thought it would work that good with rwd 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> My parents have a 2010 and really like it. Trac control is awesome in the snow too. Never thought it would work that good with rwd
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



Sarah went with the all wheel drive. After she had the Chrysler 300 with it and seen how good it went thru snow we just had to have it.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Sarah went with the all wheel drive. After she had the Chrysler 300 with it and seen how good it went thru snow we just had to have it.



I heard that nice for ice fishing...


----------



## 8433jeff

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I heard that nice for ice fishing...



Cut some holes in the floor and set up a bubbler for minnows, bet theres a place in the rear seat to throw the keepers in a live well.


----------



## jonsered raket

Its got a hitch for pulling gtg trailers right?  congrats on the new ride though. what did ya do with the intrepid?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Its got a hitch for pulling gtg trailers right?  congrats on the new ride though. what did ya do with the intrepid?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I'll be driving that piece of crap till the tires fall off.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Actually pretty soon I will be driving my free to me 95 jeep Cherokee. Just gotta.finish puttin the trans back in after replacing clutch. Would have finished it last Sunday but I needed another part. The little spring clip that holds the clutch fork on to the ball stud in the tranny busted. It sucks to have a $2 part holding me back.


----------



## Mo. Jim

andydodgegeek said:


> Actually pretty soon I will be driving my free to me 95 jeep Cherokee. Just gotta.finish puttin the trans back in after replacing clutch. Would have finished it last Sunday but I needed another part. The little spring clip that holds the clutch fork on to the ball stud in the tranny busted. It sucks to have a $2 part holding me back.



It's called Life Andy,I think the Murphy brothers wrote the book.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Is it Wednesday yet???? Sure could go for a western burger, few beers and a bunch of loud mouth chainsaw freaks!!!

I gotta see if we can drag out a few more members, Pele & spouse might make it, how bout you, Adam? Derrick?


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Is it Wednesday yet???? Sure could go for a western burger, few beers and a bunch of loud mouth chainsaw freaks!!!
> 
> I gotta see if we can drag out a few more members, Pele & spouse might make it, how bout you, Adam? Derrick?



Mmmm burger.


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> I'll be driving that piece of crap till the tires fall off.



That shouldn't take too long! :msp_scared:


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> That shouldn't take too long! :msp_scared:



My nuts are tight, shouldn't fall off any time soon.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Beefie

I live too far away for those fun weekly meetings. Dodge charger SWEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.


Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor

Beefie said:


> I live too far away for those fun weekly meetings. Dodge charger SWEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.
> 
> 
> Beefie



I knew that would make something hard on you!


----------



## Beefie

grandpatractor said:


> I knew that would make something hard on you!



Hey something needs to get hard every now and then. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Beefie said:


> Hey something needs to get hard every now and then. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Beefie



:msp_scared:


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Is it Wednesday yet???? Sure could go for a western burger, few beers and a bunch of loud mouth chainsaw freaks!!!
> 
> I gotta see if we can drag out a few more members, Pele & spouse might make it, how bout you, Adam? Derrick?



Ohhh, Pele might be coming? I'm not sure I can make it, I got that thing...








:msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody

Is it bad I'm so anxious to get the 385 back from treemonkey? Sara asked me why I was still awake watching chainsaw videos at 3am. I can't help it, its that anxious feeling like you'd get the week of christmas when you were a kid. :chainsawguy: I'm starting to think it's saw withdrawl. I've got plenty others but there's a huge void in my line up right now...


----------



## Stihl Livin

moody said:


> Is it bad I'm so anxious to get the 385 back from treemonkey? Sara asked me why I was still awake watching chainsaw videos at 3am. I can't help it, its that anxious feeling like you'd get the week of christmas when you were a kid. :chainsawguy: I'm starting to think it's saw withdrawl. I've got plenty others but there's a huge void in my line up right now...



I had the same problem when I sent my 441 to the chimp in Tennessee


----------



## moody

derbyguy said:


> I had the same problem when I sent my 441 to the chimp in Tennessee



I know it's worth the wait. I'm just chompin' at the bit to tear into some hedge with it.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> I had the same problem when I sent my 441 to the chimp in Tennessee



I'm still waiting for mine back from that ape!


----------



## andydodgegeek

So I'm sittin here lookin at AS with out any pants on and I look over in the chair next to me and there sits Sarah also looking at AS without any pants on. What do you know???


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> So I'm sittin here lookin at AS with out any pants on and I look over in the chair next to me and there sits Sarah also looking at AS without any pants on. *What do you know*???



It's laundry day in the dodgegeek house.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> So I'm sittin here lookin at AS with out any pants on and I look over in the chair next to me and there sits Sarah also looking at AS without any pants on. What do you know???



That is SOOO romantic!!! After all these years... everyday is still like being on your honeymoon!!!


----------



## Fatness

You know you've been married for a while when you can both have your pants off + nothing happens!!!!

LOL

FB


----------



## Lurch2

andydodgegeek said:


> So I'm sittin here lookin at AS with out any pants on and I look over in the chair next to me and there sits Sarah also looking at AS without any pants on. What do you know???



Now I gotta go poke out my minds eye.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Roll call. Who's all coming to T-dawgs for the weekly AS meeting tonight? $5 burgers people. Me and Sarah will be there.


----------



## Fatness

Sorry, not the Fatboy. See you Saturday tho.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> Roll call. Who's all coming to T-dawgs for the weekly AS meeting tonight? $5 burgers people. Me and Sarah will be there.



Gotta go make a craigslist run for a gtg trailer project... Next week count me in.. Iowa is so close!!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> roll call. Who's all coming to t-dawgs for the weekly as meeting tonight? $5 burgers people. Me and sarah will be there.



heavyfuel + 1 
5rinc


----------



## Hedgerow

Derrick Johnson said:


> Gotta go make a craigslist run for a gtg trailer project... Next week count me in.. Iowa is so close!!!!!



Don't remind me...
My chain ain't done...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Don't remind me...
> My chain ain't done...



Bring it with, I'll finish it for ya. BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Bring it with, I'll finish it for ya. BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!:msp_thumbsup:



This one will be special Andy... You hacked up a dirt log with my other one!!! 
Remember the chain that was on your "suprise saw"?
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> This one will be special Andy... You hacked up a dirt log with my other one!!!
> Remember the chain that was on your "suprise saw"?
> :hmm3grin2orange:



Anytime, always glad to lend a helping hand.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Anytime, always glad to lend a helping hand.



It was worth it.... You still like the saw??? How did it do in the races? I totally lost track of what the hell was going on...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I wonder if Derbyguy Is getting any better with his Fiskars???


----------



## Stihl Livin

Haven't broke one since.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> It was worth it.... You still like the saw??? How did it do in the races? I totally lost track of what the hell was going on...



Oh yeah, I like it. Put a 28" bar on it and had it burried in red oak and it didn't even care. I haven't won any races with it yet but give me and it a little break in time and we will have it figured out. It's nice having those heated handles, last weekend we were doing a little racing and my hands were cold, I just went over to a log and made a bunch of random cuts just to get my hands warm. Sweet.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Now were cooking with BACON!!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Fatness said:


> You know you've been married for a while when you can both have your pants off + nothing happens!!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> FB



Havin a hard time leaving this one alone.. Ah hem... :msp_blushing:


----------



## Beefie

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Havin a hard time leaving this one alone.. Ah hem... :msp_blushing:



Yea but it is so darn true,just sayin:hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor

Monday night we are meeting with the Chisago County/ Rush city fairboard. We may have another fair to do some racing at. We'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## moody

grandpatractor said:


> Monday night we are meeting with the Chisago County/ Rush city fairboard. We may have another fair to do some racing at. We'll keep you guys posted.



I got the parts for the 61 in today . It runs well , but the weather didn't allow me any cut time. Ported a saw for my cousin today carb issues will be fixed tomorrow and it should be fun to cut cookies with. Anyone else have any fun today ?


----------



## moody

Page 2? Slackin a little here folks


----------



## Steve NW WI

Getting a couple chains sharpened up for Saturday morning. Gonna be a nice cool morning to get some work done. The only day on the 5 day forecast with that orange ball in it!


----------



## Fatness

Amen to that my good man!!!! did you get my message?

FB


----------



## Stihl Livin

Hope there isn't a bunch of that white stuff to make it a sloppy wet mess.


----------



## Fatness

I separated the pile into 4 piles with the skid steer yesterday. This should make the cutting a little safer instead of just 1 pile. If there's snow, so be it! It will make us appreciate lunch more!!! lol

We'll have lots of great food at our shop!!! Just don't forget the BYOB hint hint for afterwards!

Fatboy


----------



## Stihl Livin

I won't be able to stay to long afterwards. Need to get caught up from last weekend. Ill bring shop towels so Andy can keep his beard clean.


----------



## Fatness

derbyguy said:


> I won't be able to stay to long afterwards. Need to get caught up from last weekend. Ill bring shop towels so Andy can keep his beard clean.



Perfect!!! We could always use the hot water pressure washer if it gets too bad!!!! lol


----------



## Stihl Livin

WetGunPowder said:


> The wood is piled at Complete Auto in Dresser. It is located on the north end of town-2 blocks straight east of the Bernick's Pepsi Dist. building.



Boyd what time is the safety meeting since I won't make breakfast.


----------



## jonsered raket

derbyguy said:


> Boyd what time is the safety meeting since I won't make breakfast.



I wont be able to make this cut unfortunately, I have to go clean up pine up by webb lake. On a good note I went into my 2152 today and shes ready for iowa! Now to finish the other 4 on the bench im supposed to have with

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WetGunPowder

derbyguy said:


> Boyd what time is the safety meeting since I won't make breakfast.



Should be at the worksite by 8AM


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> I won't be able to stay to long afterwards. Need to get caught up from last weekend. Ill bring shop towels so Andy can keep his beard clean.



Can you bring wet ones?


----------



## Fatness

andydodgegeek said:


> Can you bring wet ones?



I still like the pressure washer idea the best!!! lol


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Can you bring wet ones?



I'm sure there will be enough in your beard that will make the towel wet by the time your beard is clean


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> I'm sure there will be enough in your beard that will make the towel wet by the time your beard is clean



Not for my beard.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Not for my beard.:rolleyes2:



Speaking of beards how is your brother Willie


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Anybody needing some loops of .404-.063 chain? Got 4 36" 115dl full comp carlton I'm willing to part with. Still got plenty of life left in them.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Ya I would be interested. Maybe catch up with ya in Iowa

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Crap never mind my 36" bars are 3/8

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody

I may wait till tomorrow or Saturday to play around with 61. It's windy, wet and cold and I've got the kiddo. I'm excited for next week hopefully get the 385 back and hang out with you fellas.


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> Speaking of beards how is your brother Willie



I laugh when I watch that show, dude really does look like me.


----------



## andydodgegeek

It's windy, snowing, blowing, and cold out. Enough already. This is vile and ghey.


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> It's windy, snowing, blowing, and cold out. Enough already. This is vile and ghey.



+1 I'm ready for some warmth so I can get to work. Plus living in a creek infested river bottom I can't get to my test logs to try the 61 out or cut anything in general


----------



## Fatness

andydodgegeek said:


> It's windy, snowing, blowing, and cold out. Enough already. This is vile and ghey.



That's kinda negative!  It's so pretty out! Merry Christmas to you all!!!!!! From WI. {Cheese land}

See you Saturday! Thanks again to you and your bride for taking responsibility of the food!

FB


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> It's windy, snowing, blowing, and cold out. Enough already. This is vile and ghey.



Lovely November weather isn't it!:censored:


----------



## Stihl Livin

WetGunPowder said:


> Lovely November weather isn't it!:censored:



I feel like Christmas is right around the corner.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Half dozen cars in the toolies on the way to work. Almost joined em thanks to a truck that couldn't find his side of the road. :msp_angry:

Got enough splitters for Sat? I could grab an extra if needed.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Steve NW WI said:


> Half dozen cars in the toolies on the way to work. Almost joined em thanks to a truck that couldn't find his side of the road. :msp_angry:
> 
> Got enough splitters for Sat? I could grab an extra if needed.



If we bring your new GNE 2-way splitter we should be good-to-go!


----------



## Fatness

Now that's funny Boyd!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

WetGunPowder said:


> If we bring your new GNE 2-way splitter we should be good-to-go!



Woo-hoo!!! 
Steve's gonna dig that new splitter!! :msp_wink:


----------



## Derrick Johnson

[video=youtube_share;F0h3D3LQCSs]http://youtu.be/F0h3D3LQCSs[/video]


Finely got the videos togeather!!!

BOYDS OUTDOOR POWER OPEN HOUSE 2013


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

DAMN this car is sweet!!!! 

Woo hoo! :msp_wub:







Andy seems to be enjoying it...


----------



## andydodgegeek

I want a new car!!!!!:frown:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> I want a new car!!!!!:frown:



Now... If I could just sneak a challenger to the next gtg....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## dieselfitter

Sarah,that's a nice looking ride. I bet you can't wait to find some salt free, dry pavement so you can light em up.

Regarding the gathering 8:00am at:
Complete Auto
522 N. East Ave
Dresser, Wi. 54009
I have prior commitments. If I can attend, I will have to arrive late and leave early. 
Would it be a problem to arrive late and leave early? There was mention of safety meeting at 8:00a which I don't think I can make. 
Is there any less than obvious gear or equipment recommended to bring? Thanks, DF


----------



## WetGunPowder

dieselfitter said:


> Sarah,that's a nice looking ride. I bet you can't wait to find some salt free, dry pavement so you can light em up.
> 
> Regarding the gathering 8:00am at:
> Complete Auto
> 522 N. East Ave
> Dresser, Wi. 54009
> I have prior commitments. If I can attend, I will have to arrive late and leave early.
> Would it be a problem to arrive late and leave early? There was mention of safety meeting at 8:00a which I don't think I can make.
> Is there any less than obvious gear or equipment recommended to bring? Thanks, DF



No problem-pele55 is coming in late today because he left early yesterday!
This project should be a slam dunk. With any luck at all we should be done by noon-even with a carmel roll break mid-morning!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Mornin Boyd!

I see the new J-red dist. came thru with a new sales flyer for ya:


----------



## Steve NW WI

WetGunPowder said:


> If we bring your new GNE 2-way splitter we should be good-to-go!



Did I mention I had a member trying to sell me a cream puff used one, only been used a couple times, by a little old lady, after church on Sundays?

Or something like that, then the talk migrated into sheds and stuff.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Will we need 4X4 tommorrow? I know Sarah wants to drive her new car over but I don't want to be wishin I had my diesel.


----------



## 5R-INC

Close to a foot of snow on the ground and its still coming down on the north side of hwy 87. Very heavy and hard to plow.


----------



## Hedgerow

5R-INC said:


> Close to a foot of snow on the ground and its still coming down on the north side of hwy 87. Very heavy and hard to plow.



Lets see some pretty "merry Christmas" pics!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

From 5R-INC


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Whoops! How'd that get in there???


----------



## WetGunPowder

5PM safety meeting at Ward's tonight. Creamy Dark Lienies on the agenda............


----------



## HEAVY FUEL




----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Whoops! How'd that get in there???



Was that the one I got stuck??? Or 1 of the 3 you guys got stuck??!!
:msp_biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WetGunPowder said:


> 5PM safety meeting at Ward's tonight. Creamy Dark Lienies on the agenda............



I might get there early... In case they need help setting up. =]


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just made a stool at work!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> I just made a stool at work!!!



You need help.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Was that the one I got stuck??? Or 1 of the 3 you guys got stuck??!!
> :msp_biggrin:



I believe that one was "Hedgerow Solo"


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> You need help?



No, I got it. But thanks for asking.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> No, I got it. But thanks for asking.



Wasn't a question it was a suggestion.


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> Lets see some pretty "merry Christmas" pics!!!!



Are you in Missouri?


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Are you in Missouri?



Maybe...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 8433jeff

Could have swore you were at the mini GTG for burgers with the rest of them, highway ice slicked behind you.


----------



## Hedgerow

8433jeff said:


> Could have swore you were at the mini GTG for burgers with the rest of them, highway ice slicked behind you.



I think this one is on Steve....
He told whitespider he'd eat his hat if there was snow on the ground on a certain date of this month... 
Bad snow JuJu...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> I think this one is on Steve....
> He told whitespider he'd eat his hat if there was snow on the ground on a certain date of this month...
> Bad snow JuJu...:msp_sneaky:



I got some hot sauce for said ####ing hat. 

If this was the last one, I may forgive. I think it may be the last all out storm. May not be the last snow. Nobody's thinking 60 above before the end of next week.

Sweet corn may be ready for Halloween.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hey!! Look what they have at Wards Bar!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder

Safety meeting was a success. I think that HEAVY's accomplice even approved. Ready for the Charity cut tomorrow. Meet you all at 0630 at the cafe!


----------



## andydodgegeek

It smells like chili in our house. MMMM!!!!! Sarah just gave it a taste test and said it was very good, kinda on the spicy side. We are planning on driving her new car over with saws in the trunk. See you folks in the am.


----------



## jonsered raket

Take a second and send my family some luck, been in the pediatric icu since 8 this morning. Niece is 4 months old today and might not make it through today. Take a moment and tell your loved ones how you feel, never know what can happen. Thanks all, safe cutting out there too! 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

Adam my thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## grandpatractor

jonsered raket said:


> Take a second and send my family some luck, been in the pediatric icu since 8 this morning. Niece is 4 months old today and might not make it through today. Take a moment and tell your loved ones how you feel, never know what can happen. Thanks all, safe cutting out there too!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



We're praying for your niece and family Adam.


----------



## moody

jonsered raket said:


> Take a second and send my family some luck, been in the pediatric icu since 8 this morning. Niece is 4 months old today and might not make it through today. Take a moment and tell your loved ones how you feel, never know what can happen. Thanks all, safe cutting out there too!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



It saddens me to hear this. My best wishes to your family.


----------



## andydodgegeek

So sorry to hear that, we will keep you and your family in our thoughts.


----------



## hoskvarna

jonsered raket said:


> Take a second and send my family some luck, been in the pediatric icu since 8 this morning. Niece is 4 months old today and might not make it through today. Take a moment and tell your loved ones how you feel, never know what can happen. Thanks all, safe cutting out there too!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. hopefully see u friday.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Prayers sent for you and your family, Adam. Hoping your niece pulls through with flying colors.

Headed for Dresser now, see you misfits in a little bit.


----------



## andydodgegeek

We are over in dresser Wisconsin cutting and I ran out of fuel in my saw, I'm over filling it and Boyd comes running over and said "I just made a stool"


----------



## flyboy553

Thoughts and prayers to your family Adam.

Ted


----------



## lumberjackchef

Prayers for healing and comfort sent their way Adam. 


Sent from my SCH-M828C


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> We are over in dresser Wisconsin cutting and I ran out of fuel in my saw, I'm over filling it and Boyd comes running over and said "I just made a stool"



How's that 372 working out for you? Your wife and my Sara need to talk I would love to get presents like you


----------



## Stihl Livin

Just got home from Dresser. What a great day. Cut and split a lot of wood great food and hospitality. Can't wait to see the pictures and videos.


----------



## 8433jeff

Hope that you and family find comfort, Adam. His will be done.


----------



## zogger

jonsered raket said:


> Take a second and send my family some luck, been in the pediatric icu since 8 this morning. Niece is 4 months old today and might not make it through today. Take a moment and tell your loved ones how you feel, never know what can happen. Thanks all, safe cutting out there too!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Prayers your way. What is neices first name?


----------



## jonsered raket

zogger said:


> Prayers your way. What is neices first name?



Mackenzie, she passed this morning at 7:12. She was 4 months old yesterday and born to be an angel. She passed and left a big void home but she will be helping many with her organs. She was born to save lives in my eyes. Thanks for prayers and support, this one really hurt.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

Sorry to hear about your loss Adam.


----------



## 8433jeff

jonsered raket said:


> Mackenzie, she passed this morning at 7:12. She was 4 months old yesterday and born to be an angel. She passed and left a big void home but she will be helping many with her organs. She was born to save lives in my eyes. Thanks for prayers and support, this one really hurt.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I'm so sorry for your families loss, but as you said she will literally live on in others for many years to come. May we all someday know the peace she is experiencing now in His hands.


----------



## Philbert

Thoughts are with you.

Philbert


----------



## Beefie

Sorry to hear about your loss Adam. The Lord needed that angel today, You will meet again im sure.


Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

Prayers sent for you and your family Adam. I really don't know what else to say but it is making me think of my brothers little boy and he is 4 years old. I was hanging out with him and my brother this afternoon, what a fun age. I had to go pee and I went out in a snow bank, then a little while later my brother went, then right away his boy Cayden said "I wanna pee in the snow" so down went his pants and he was going in the snow like the big guys. He was very excited.


----------



## moody

I lost a nephew so I can relate but I can't make it feel any better. My thoughts and prayers go out to your family.


----------



## Fatness

WetGunPowder said:


> 5PM safety meeting at Ward's tonight. Creamy Dark Lienies on the agenda............



Fatboy, Mrs. FB + Little fat girl attended. We've very blessed to have such great safety meetings in our neighbor hood!!!!!


----------



## Fatness

Boyd - call me tomorrow. We need to chat buddy!


----------



## grandpatractor

Adam, I am so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Fatness

Thank you to all who helped with the charity cut today in the big Village of Dresser! Thank you so much, it was nice to meet those of you we had not met yet! look forward to working with you all again!

FB, Bryanna {Half Pint} + Alex {AJ}


----------



## grandpatractor

Fatness said:


> Thank you to all who helped with the charity cut today in the big Village of Dresser! Thank you so much, it was nice to meet those of you we had not met yet! look forward to working with you all again!
> 
> FB, Bryanna {Half Pint} + Alex {AJ}



No problem Fatness. Had a good time as usual. Thanks for your hospitality!


----------



## Fatness

grandpatractor said:


> No problem Fatness. Had a good time as usual. Thanks for your hospitality!



Our pleasure!!! Great to be around a GREAT GROUP OF PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin

Took a hour nap today and now I'm at the bar with more good friends.


----------



## polkat

jonsered raket said:


> Mackenzie, she passed this morning at 7:12. She was 4 months old yesterday and born to be an angel. She passed and left a big void home but she will be helping many with her organs. She was born to save lives in my eyes. Thanks for prayers and support, this one really hurt.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



prayers comming from the north from our family to yours

may you find peace and understanging in your time with your family and 

community


----------



## andydodgegeek

Had a real good time cutting with you folks over in Dresser yesterday. I was amazed how fast we went thru that wood pile!!! I was having too much fun cutting, wished the pile was bigger.:msp_smile:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

jonsered raket said:


> Mackenzie, she passed this morning at 7:12. She was 4 months old yesterday and born to be an angel. She passed and left a big void home but she will be helping many with her organs. She was born to save lives in my eyes. Thanks for prayers and support, this one really hurt.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



My thots are with you guys Adam. Everyday & every person is a gift... stay strong pal.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Adam, sorry for your family's loss. I can't imagine what you are feeling now, but know that it will get better.

Pictures coming in a bit.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Steve NW WI said:


> Adam, sorry for your family's loss. I can't imagine what you are feeling now, but know that it will get better.
> 
> Pictures coming in a bit.



No need to post the "one fingered salute pic!"


----------



## Steve NW WI

Start of the day, plenty of saws, splitters, and haulers on duty, shortly after 8 AM:







All the splitters were manned, and there were plenty of cutters working, so I grabbed the Fiskars and started swinging. I suprised myself how much wood a guy can make with a little ambition and a Fiskars:






Boyd hauling the first of many loads off to the stacking site:






9AM:






My buddy Greg shared Fiskaring duties with me. He made sure I got a pic because he figured no one would believe him otherwise. I got a good action shot here:






Manning one of the splitters:






Can't get anything split without these guys cutting it for us:






Caramel rolls!!!!






More in a minute.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Time for a break, and something for the ole sweet tooth:






One of the young helpers getting the view from the top:






10AM, piles are dwindling fast:






The highway skins on the Chev weren't up to dragging a few tons of oak out of the snow,Boyd needed a little help from Derbyguy. Caution, chain yanking (literally) ahead:

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/o_RvoV69Who" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Cutting and splitting all done, got a line going to speed up the loading process:






Now that's a load!






Another big load:






Still got a few more yet to come.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Video doesn't seem to be working, I've got it uploading to YouTube and I'll go back and edit it in there when it's done.

11:15 AM, nothing left but sawdust:






A few pics from the stacking end, sorry about the shutter being partway closed on these pics, it hangs up sometimes:





















After action review, dinner, and safety meeting in Fatness' shop:


----------



## Steve NW WI

WetGunPowder said:


> No need to post the "one fingered salute pic!"



Missed that, will edit that one out for ya!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Good job on the pictures Steve!!! Sarah has some but hasn't gotten around to uploading yet. That was alot of wood to cut, split, haul, and stack in 4 hours.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Here's a quick video - this was pretty much how active it was all morning cutting over at complete auto. It was really neat to see the constant activity as the pile of logs dwindled throughout the morning. I've got some pics I'll post as well.. 

LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;gg0Me2ynzrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gg0Me2ynzrA[/video]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I found myself so fascinated with the progress of the day that I nearly forgot to take any pictures at all! (I felt like I was in the middle of one of those time-lapse videos - like where the tree grows up from a seed into a sapling in a matter of seconds...) Glad Steve got the progress throughout the day - here's a few from near the end of the days' festivities: 



















(Whatchya doinn there, Michael? :msp_unsure


----------



## Philbert

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Here's a quick video . . .



Looks like something out of Cool Hand Luke: "_Kickin' up here Boss!_"

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

A few more... 







Nathan (far left) on injured reserve from the finger-smashing incident... You're not havin fun till you smash a finger stackin wood, right? :msp_sad:











And one of my favorites from the day... 





What an amazing group. I say it every time, and every time I mean it. What an honor to be a part of this group!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI

sarahdodgegeek said:


> And one of my favorites from the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an amazing group. I say it every time, and every time I mean it. What an honor to be a part of this group!!!



I think that one might have to go on the wall at Boyd's!


----------



## moody

I'm pretty frustrated right now. I got the 61/272 finished up got it tuned and Damn crank seal didn't hold up. I was impressed until that happened. The only thing I should expect from anything I do is to do it twice.


----------



## Fatness

Steve NW WI said:


> I think that one might have to go on the wall at Boyd's!



I agree Steve!!!


----------



## plowin-fire

Sure wish I lived closer to you guys! That kind of stuff dont happen down here...


----------



## WetGunPowder

plowin-fire said:


> Sure wish I lived closer to you guys! That kind of stuff dont happen down here...



Whadaya mean? these guys push trucks by hand all the time!


----------



## 8433jeff

WetGunPowder said:


> Whadaya mean? these guys push trucks by hand all the time!



Well, the ones with the bowties anyhow.


----------



## Fatness

8433jeff said:


> Well, the ones with the bowties anyhow.



Go Dodge!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin

Fatness said:


> Go Dodge!!!



Dodge built good cars back in the day


----------



## wendell

andydodgegeek said:


> So I'm sittin here lookin at AS with out any pants on and I look over in the chair next to me and there sits Sarah also looking at AS without any pants on. What do you know???



Certainly a unique take on foreplay but to each their own.



Boyd, your Inbox is full so you won't get the carefully crafted thank you I tried to send you.



Hey, Jon. I got a friend request from a James Glover. Who the hell is that?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

wendell said:


> Certainly a unique take on foreplay but to each their own.
> 
> 
> 
> Boyd, your Inbox is full so you won't get the carefully crafted thank you I tried to send you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Jon. I got a friend request from a James Glover. Who the hell is that?



He's one of them big, bad, mean biker dudes... better stay away!


----------



## hoskvarna

Fatness said:


> Go Dodge!!!





RAM TOUGH


----------



## grandpatractor

wendell said:


> Hey, Jon. I got a friend request from a James Glover. Who the hell is that?



Somebody's alter ego!
Definitely not an alter boy!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Stopped by the dodgegeeks yesterday to watch Andy perform tranny surgery on his jeep... got introduced the whole family of Mountain Lions they call cats.. Beefie... I think you've got some competition going on here. Those things are rather intimidating!


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Stopped by the dodgegeeks yesterday to watch Andy perform tranny surgery on his jeep... got introduced the whole family of Mountain Lions they call cats.. Beefie... I think you've got some competition going on here. Those things are rather intimidating!



I got the jeep all finished. New clutch and flywheel. Drives real nice. Took it out to where I cut firewood and got stuck in deep snow. Called Sarah, told her to bring the diesel but by the time she got there we had it out. he gave a little push and I did the driving. Now I got me a good saw haulin rig.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> I got the jeep all finished. New clutch and flywheel. Drives real nice. Took it out to where I cut firewood and got stuck in deep snow. Called Sarah, told her to bring the diesel but by the time she got there we had it out. he gave a little push and I did the driving. Now I got me a good saw haulin rig.



Glad to hear that GMC's aren't the only ones that need a push!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dieselfitter

Andy, let see some pictures of you Jeep. 
I sold my 1994 Jeep Cherokee I was telling you about. It went back to Montana. Here is a link about it: Jeep Cherokee 2.8L Turbo Diesel Conversion - Motor Mounts - Diesel Power Magazine
It was re-powered with a 2.8 liter CRD liberty engine and trans. DF
View attachment 291915


----------



## Hedgerow

dieselfitter said:


> Andy, let see some pictures of you Jeep.
> I sold my 1994 Jeep Cherokee I was telling you about. It went back to Montana. Here is a link about it: Jeep Cherokee 2.8L Turbo Diesel Conversion - Motor Mounts - Diesel Power Magazine
> It was re-powered with a 2.8 liter CRD liberty engine and trans. DF
> View attachment 291915



I need a Cummins 12 valve in my F350... You guys ever do that conversion?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

hedgerow said:


> i need a cummins 12 valve in my f350... You guys ever do that conversion?





like!!!!


----------



## dieselfitter

I haven't personally done one but I may be able to offer some insight. What transmission do you want to use?


----------



## plowin-fire

Hedgerow said:


> I need a Cummins 12 valve in my F350... You guys ever do that conversion?



I bought a 2000 f250 with a bad engine with that thought in mind. Ended up building another 7.3 with some mods for cheaper than a cummins and conversion parts would have cost me. Have been very happy with it. It doesnt have the power that my old 12valve cummins did, 625hp, but this is more reliable and cheaper to run.


----------



## Hedgerow

dieselfitter said:


> I haven't personally done one but I may be able to offer some insight. What transmission do you want to use?



Current tranny... 4 speed auto... That's why I thought a sub 250 HP 12 valve would fit the bill...


----------



## dieselfitter

plowin-fire said:


> I bought a 2000 f250 with a bad engine with that thought in mind. Ended up building another 7.3 with some mods for cheaper than a cummins and conversion parts would have cost me. Have been very happy with it. It doesnt have the power that my old 12valve cummins did, 625hp, but this is more reliable and cheaper to run.



All the engines are good with the exception of the the old 6.2/6.5 GM. Even that engine was ok in a passenger car application(1/2 ton 2wd commuter) but nothing more. I am partial to the 5.9 because it provides the best mileage, the others are more engine than I need.

It rarely makes economical sense to re-power. It just has to be something you want, and have lots of time/money to finish the project.

Hedgerow, 2 or 4 wheel drive?


----------



## Hedgerow

dieselfitter said:


> All the engines are good with the exception of the the old 6.2/6.5 GM. Even that engine was ok in a passenger car application(1/2 ton 2wd commuter) but nothing more. I am partial to the 5.9 because it provides the best mileage, the others are more engine than I need.
> 
> It rarely makes economical sense to re-power. It just has to be something you want, and have lots of time/money to finish the project.
> 
> Hedgerow, 2 or 4 wheel drive?



4wd..
Just waiting for the gasser to get tired... 
So far, ain't happened yet... And it's getting 12-14, so I ain't complaining...
Mileage is my main concern, not the HP...


----------



## moody

Happy to report that the 385 has arrived.......and its not pink


----------



## Hedgerow

Well??? Does it run???
Did Scott put sawdust in the gas tank???


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Well??? Does it run???
> Did Scott put sawdust in the gas tank???



It runs great. No saw dust needed for this one, its ported for work. I love it best money I've spent on a saw ( aside from the $50 it took to get the saw). I'll need to make the chain a little more agressive. It definitely has more sack than the 461 I took to the gtg


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Finally have a chance to say my thank you's. (internet problems on my end) Thanks to everone for a good time on saturday. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and JD went to the council meeting for the Chisago county fair, held in Rush City, tonight and it looks very promising that we will be doing some chainsaw racing at their fair. We will keep you all posted as we learn more. We have so much fun doing it at the Burnett county fair in Grantsburg, heck why not do another fair. Who all is interested in attending?


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and JD went to the council meeting for the Chisago county fair, held in Rush City, tonight and it looks very promising that we will be doing some chainsaw racing at their fair. We will keep you all posted as we learn more. We have so much fun doing it at the Burnett county fair in Grantsburg, heck why not do another fair. Who all is interested in attending?



Me and Levi.... But I'll bet it ain't even the same week as Burnett...
Why do you torment me Andy????
Why???!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just googled the dates for the Chisago county fair and it said July 18-21. They were talking about us doing races on Saturday maybe after their parade. Again, we will let you know more when we find out more.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Me and Levi.... But I'll bet it ain't even the same week as Burnett...
> Why do you torment me Andy????
> Why???!!!!



If they could just move Iowa then Minnesota and Missouri would be much closer.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## grandpatractor

Should know in a day or two they said. 

Looks like it would be July 20th from the way they were talking.


----------



## tree monkey

moody said:


> Happy to report that the 385 has arrived.......and its not pink



but i posted pics, it had to happen
i pizzed in the tank:msp_w00t:
i put a few parts in it, i'll let you know what you still owe when i get time

happy you like it


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and JD went to the council meeting for the Chisago county fair, held in Rush City, tonight and it looks very promising that we will be doing some chainsaw racing at their fair. We will keep you all posted as we learn more. We have so much fun doing it at the Burnett county fair in Grantsburg, heck why not do another fair. Who all is interested in attending?




Should be able to pull a pretty good crowd. I know I will be there hauling a trailer load of saw... GTG trailer almost done, will be ready for Iowa.....


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> but i posted pics, it had to happen
> i pizzed in the tank:msp_w00t:
> i put a few parts in it, i'll let you know what you still owe when i get time
> 
> happy you like it



Ran 3 tanks through it today, it was awesome. Hedge didn't bother it. Played around on a 40 inch cottonwood. Oh did I say it was loud ? I'm freezing,wet and still happy about it. I do need to make the chain more agressive, that same chain was too much for it stock.


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> I just googled the dates for the Chisago county fair and it said July 18-21. They were talking about us doing races on Saturday maybe after their parade. Again, we will let you know more when we find out more.



Thats my birfday weekend. May need to tell my Sara I wanna race saws


----------



## Beefie

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Stopped by the dodgegeeks yesterday to watch Andy perform tranny surgery on his jeep... got introduced the whole family of Mountain Lions they call cats.. Beefie... I think you've got some competition going on here. Those things are rather intimidating!



What is that sopose to mean? What would be the competition? Besides I have yet to get to Andy and Sarahs. Looks like I missed out on a good weekend. I had to go down for my cousins son's 5th birthday. He has Hydrocepholis, and has maken big strides. I don't think he will ever talk but he understands what you are saying. 


Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

The Race is on!!! JD got word from the Chisago county fair board that we are invited to come to the fair and do some racing. The date is Saturday July 20 at 4:30pm. I hope we can get a good showing. I will probably bring a dozen or two saws with.:msp_thumbup: We will be discussing more about it tommorrow night at T-dawgs in Grantsburg at our weekly council meeting.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and JD went to the council meeting for the Chisago county fair, held in Rush City, tonight and it looks very promising that we will be doing some chainsaw racing at their fair. We will keep you all posted as we learn more. We have so much fun doing it at the Burnett county fair in Grantsburg, heck why not do another fair. Who all is interested in attending?




If there's gravy fries I'm game. Looking at the map its a easy drive sounds like fun to me! 
Plus its close enough to Canada I can atleast drive to it. Those fries are on my to eat list this year.

GRAVY FRIES OR BUST!!


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> If they could just move Iowa then Minnesota and Missouri would be much closer.:msp_biggrin:



Hey now!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> The Race is on!!! JD got word from the Chisago county fair board that we are invited to come to the fair and do some racing. The date is Saturday July 20 at 4:30pm. I hope we can get a good showing. I will probably bring a dozen or two saws with.:msp_thumbup: We will be discussing more about it tommorrow night at T-dawgs in Grantsburg at our weekly council meeting.:msp_thumbsup:



This matter needs further discussion... Duane & I will be at tdawgs tonight, anybody else in??


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> This matter needs further discussion... Duane & I will be at tdawgs tonight, anybody else in??



Mw and Sarah will be leaving our house shortly, see ya there.


----------



## moody

So what's the word today folks?


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> So what's the word today folks?



Pantsless


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> Pantsless



Thought that was last week?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## grandpatractor

strawberry shortcake!


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> strawberry shortcake!



I want some!!! You got a plan for tommorrow yet?


----------



## grandpatractor

I'm thinking I may head down to Boyd's in the morning and put a carb kit in my grandpa's EZ and then head on down.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Poor Grizz - got a gift certificate tonight to Mr. Large Burrito in Forest Lake. No time for making breakfast tomorrow, so guess I'll stop for lunch on the way to work.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Anyone planning on going out to dinner on wednesday night at T-dawgs? Were game.


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> Anyone planning on going out to dinner on wednesday night at T-dawgs? Were game.



OOOOOH OK ya talked me into it! I'll be there!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Anyone planning on going out to dinner on wednesday night at T-dawgs? Were game.



Yep! I'll try to get there earlier & grab a better table so Sarah doesn't end up in a high chair again...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I'm a little curious.... why the sudden stop in pipe building??? The way Jd & Andy started out there should be pipes everywhere!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm a little curious.... why the sudden stop in pipe building??? The way Jd & Andy started out there should be pipes everywhere!!!



...:hell_boy:


----------



## Hedgerow

I tried to convince JD to open the intake of the pipe he had for Levi's Deere... But he'll need a 20" bar on it to get through a 12" cant...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 5R-INC

View attachment 293072
The newest addition to my shop. I am planning on making it for supper tomorrow night.


----------



## Hedgerow

5R-INC said:


> View attachment 293072
> The newest addition to my shop. I am planning on making it for supper tomorrow night.



Cool old saw... Where was that one built at?


----------



## 5R-INC

Havent had time to do much research on it yet. Just know it was made by dolmar.


----------



## Hedgerow

5R-INC said:


> Havent had time to do much research on it yet. Just know it was made by dolmar.



Dolmar 144???


----------



## andydodgegeek

Are ya gonna bring it to tdawgs on Wednesday?


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> Anyone planning on going out to dinner on wednesday night at T-dawgs? Were game.





I think me and Erin should be there..


----------



## grandpatractor

I'm not wearing pants!:jester:


----------



## Stihl Livin

grandpatractor said:


> I'm not wearing pants!:jester:



What are pants?


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> I'm not wearing pants!:jester:



Feels good don't it? I'm not wearing any either, have the windows on the house open and the cool breeze feels good.


----------



## Hedgerow

Must not be too cold up there...
And stuff...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Andy, while your stool making skills are impressive, this is NOT what the doc was asking for:


----------



## Fatness

Oh my has this thread gone crazy!! lol 

Now I don't have any pants on!!!!! @6am

It's does FEEL good!!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'm at work, you'll never guess what I'm doing. I'll give you a clue...I'm in a small room with my pants down and there's a bad odor.:confused2:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

If my dog don't need pants why should I???


----------



## Derrick Johnson

What time is everyone going to T Dawgs tonight.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> What time is everyone going to T Dawgs tonight.



We try to eat around 6, but some people have been known to show up by 4:30 or 5 if they are thirsty!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Ok we'll shoot for 6

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> Ok we'll shoot for 6
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



FYI... I drank their stock of Leinies Snowdrift dry 2 weeks ago.... some one had to do it.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm at work, you'll never guess what I'm doing. I'll give you a clue...I'm in a small room with my pants down and there's a bad odor.:confused2:



Well get off the toilet and back to work, making pipes!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Well get off the toilet and back to work, making pipes!!!



I'm almost done.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

No worries Sarah! Angie & I just sat down at the big table!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

We're gonna stay home, might have to plow tonight

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> We're gonna stay home, might have to plow tonight
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



I'm plowin' right now.


----------



## Hedgerow

Derrick Johnson said:


> We're gonna stay home, might have to plow tonight
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



You gotta be kidding!!! 
YUK!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> You gotta be kidding!!!
> YUK!!!



It feels just like your here!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> It feels just like your here!!!!



It's still almost 80 here!!!
I'm gonna run home and split some wood before you guys' cold leaks down here...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> It's still almost 80 here!!!
> I'm gonna run home and split some wood before you guys' cold leaks down here...



I just came in from fireing up the old wood burner,it hit 70 today,but temps have dropping fast the last two hours.


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> It's still almost 80 here!!!
> I'm gonna run home and split some wood before you guys' cold leaks down here...



Love Missouri 81 for a high 36 for a low. It's dropped to 60 here wind is really picking up and so are the clouds.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> We're gonna stay home, might have to plow tonight
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



Was wondering where you were tonight.... thought you mighta ditched us to go to Arbys or somethin... :msp_angry:

By the way, we have your hedge trimmer attachment...


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Wish I would of came out now. Doesn't look like plowing is gonna be needed. Forecast 9+ in. and we get nothing. We'll see in the morn 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> Wish I would of came out now. Doesn't look like plowing is gonna be needed. Forecast 9+ in. and we get nothing. We'll see in the morn
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



I wish I would have stayed home... My stomach hurts from laughing too hard.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Woke up to no snow!!!   
u guys across the river looked like u got it pretty good


----------



## Derrick Johnson

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Was wondering where you were tonight.... thought you mighta ditched us to go to Arbys or somethin... :msp_angry:
> 
> By the way, we have your hedge trimmer attachment...



O crap I left that leftover Arbeys in my truck.... Better get it out before it starts to stink too bad!!:msp_scared:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I wish I would have stayed home... My stomach hurts from laughing too hard.



Well, glad you didnt! Another successful AS council meeting at T-Dawgs. Food was great even though I think Andy's beard got visibly longer while we waited.. (or was it just the stuff he was putting in it?:msp_scared

Anyway.. got to see someone conquer the bridge burner challenge burger too! Looking forward to next weeks' full agenda... Maybe it'll be nice enough to grill!
:msp_w00t:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Derrick Johnson said:


> Woke up to no snow!!!
> u guys across the river looked like u got it pretty good



Left work in Circle Pines at 1am to nothing, started snowing east of Forest Lake, was dang near whiteout by the time I hit Osceola.

Driveway is mostly melted off already, just a couple inches in the grass left. This stuff still sucks butt though.

A crappy pic from the nightly o-dark-thirty frisbee game:


----------



## 8433jeff

Steve NW WI said:


> Left work in Circle Pines at 1am to nothing, started snowing east of Forest Lake, was dang near whiteout by the time I hit Osceola.
> 
> Driveway is mostly melted off already, just a couple inches in the grass left. This stuff still sucks butt though.
> 
> A crappy pic from the nightly o-dark-thirty frisbee game:



Yard never changed color, got a little fuzzy, but the later rain washed the snow away.

Truck shop outside of Medford had 15" on the ground this morning. For once somebody else took the horns.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hwy 52 in Zumbrota 9 a.m.


----------



## hoskvarna

feel sorry for u guys up north,it just aint rite in may:msp_scared:


----------



## Philbert

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hwy 52 in Zumbrota 9 a.m.



?!? You taking pictures while driving in that stuff?!?

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

Philbert said:


> ?!? You taking pictures while driving in that stuff?!?
> 
> Philbert



It's either that, or he goes back to reading the paper...


Pick yer poison...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Philbert

Hedgerow said:


> It's either that, or he goes back to reading the paper...



? Today is Thursday (the colored funnies only come out on Sunday).

Philbert


----------



## 8433jeff

Philbert said:


> ? Today is Thursday (the colored funnies only come out on Sunday).
> 
> Philbert



He only can read Garfield and Blondie on Sunday. Today was Doonesbury and Hi and Lois day.

He starts missing the shifts and screws up his mileage real bad if he gets to giggling too much.


----------



## Mastermind

What in the hell is going on in here?


----------



## 8433jeff

Mastermind said:


> What in the hell is going on in here?



Roads aren't plowed, kinda hard to see the centerline right now.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

No one ever complains when I put on make up goin down the freeway.....


----------



## Mastermind

HEAVY FUEL said:


> No one ever complains when I put on make up goin down the freeway.....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Mastermind said:


>



I'll try to do better next time... the roads are pretty rough in this part of the country... too many frost heaves.


----------



## Hedgerow

This wheat WAS 18" tall yesterday...


----------



## Ronaldo

Hedgerow said:


> This wheat WAS 18" tall yesterday...



Will it spring up and come out it?
We are getting snow here too, then rain, and snow again etc., etc.:msp_angry:


----------



## Bill G

I watched the radar all day yesterday (Thursday) as it was supposed to rain and we were supposed to have a ball game. Every time I checked the radar there was this big line of pink and blue all across central Iowa. I said awe shiit that is snow. Well it never seemed to move all day so we went ahead and had our ball game. Little kids placing baseball at 35 degrees in May while it is snowing like heck only a few miles away.?????????? yep that is the midwest. Just think we were sweating our rears off the day before.

Bill


----------



## Hedgerow

Ronaldo said:


> Will it spring up and come out it?
> We are getting snow here too, then rain, and snow again etc., etc.:msp_angry:



I don't know... It was starting to joint... Guess we'll see!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

It's cold and crappy out, my ankle hurts, I'm hungry, and I'm still at work. Anyone have any good news or something good to say?


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> It's cold and crappy out, my ankle hurts, I'm hungry, and I'm still at work. Anyone have any good news or something good to say?



I just saved a ton of money ony car insurance...???


----------



## Fatness

My pants are on! that's good for anyone around me - very positive!


----------



## Fatness

andydodgegeek said:


> It's cold and crappy out, my ankle hurts, I'm hungry, and I'm still at work. Anyone have any good news or something good to say?



It should warm up by July 4th ........... I hope!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

andydodgegeek said:


> It's cold and crappy out, my ankle hurts, I'm hungry, and I'm still at work. Anyone have any good news or something good to say?



The electricty is back on after almost 24 hours (parts of the county are still without power), and there is lots of free wood laying in the ditches.


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> It's cold and crappy out, my ankle hurts, I'm hungry, and I'm still at work. Anyone have any good news or something good to say?



Could be worse. I've got 6hrs of work left, then I'm supposed to go fishing tomorrow.


----------



## Mo. Jim

I had a guy stop by and give me a hundred dollars he owed me.


----------



## hoskvarna

at oakfest last weekend there was some talk about having a swapmeet gtg.
what do you guys think?:msp_confused:
wood you come,how far wood you come?
when to have it?
all things saw related,saws and parts,mills,splitters,and heating(stoves etc).
dealers or not?
any opinions,ideas,let me know:help:
thanks,hoskvarna


----------



## Mastermind

andydodgegeek said:


> It's cold and crappy out, my ankle hurts, I'm hungry, and I'm still at work. Anyone have any good news or something good to say?



At least you're still sucking air.........now stop whining dammit!!!!!



BTW My new lathe showed up already. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Mo. Jim said:


> I had a guy stop by and give me a hundred dollars he owed me.



Jim's buying!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## jonsered raket

Got a few new saws today, me and derrick went shopping

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody

Ok guys and gals, im setting up some racing/gtg on August 17/18. This will be a gas and steam engine show in Hamilton, Missouri. I'll start a thread here shortly hopefully we can get some folks to show up.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

jonsered raket said:


> Got a few new saws today, me and derrick went shopping
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Someone is going to need a bigger trailer!


----------



## moody

*Check out the thread would like to see you guys there*



http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/235629.htm


----------



## Lurch2

jonsered raket said:


> Got a few new saws today, me and derrick went shopping
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



That's alot o red. You suck.


----------



## Bill G

Hedgerow said:


> This wheat WAS 18" tall yesterday...



Did you get the quick warm-up that we got here? If so that wheat should come out of it............I hope


----------



## Hedgerow

Bill G said:


> Did you get the quick warm-up that we got here? If so that wheat should come out of it............I hope



Plants are still alive, but a lot is still down..
Jury is still out as to Yield potential...


----------



## Derrick Johnson

I think winter finely gave up. It's gonna be 70 today. Time to break out the summer toys 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> I think winter finely gave up. It's gonna be 70 today. Time to break out the summer toys
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2



I think someone is itchin' to get in the water....


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I think someone is itchin' to get in the water....



Yes!!!
There are fish waiting for me...


----------



## Derrick Johnson

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I think someone is itchin' to get in the water....





Any good reports over there from this weekend?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Yes!!!
> There are fish waiting for me...



That's what I'm thinkin. To heck with all these chainsaws for a while.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> That's what I'm thinkin. To heck with all these chainsaws for a while.



Time to "get your fish on" Andy...

This weekend???
Jug lines for catfish...

Next weekend???
Not sure...


----------



## grandpatractor

Anyone interested in talking to the Pine county fairboard this Wednesday eve about 7 in Pine city.
Maybe someone could bring a laptop with video again. Hint Hint.

Maybe do Council meeting over that way somewhere?


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> Anyone interested in talking to the Pine county fairboard this Wednesday eve about 7 in Pine city.
> Maybe someone could bring a laptop with video again. Hint Hint.
> 
> Maybe do Council meeting over that way somewhere?



You wanna try to do races at the Pine city fair also? We could do that. How about doing pizza at the Pizza Pub?


----------



## Philbert

andydodgegeek said:


> You wanna try to do races at the Pine city fair also? We could do that. How about doing pizza at the Pizza Pub?



I think that cutting cants would be better than cutting pizza. Less mess too. JMHO

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Don't rightly know why I got this at an auction this weekend other than for having a 48" saw blade. (or if we need a gong at a gtg)






Probably just have it sandblasted and have a coat of primer put on it for now.


----------



## WetGunPowder

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Don't rightly know why I got this at an auction this weekend other than for having a 48" saw blade. (or if we need a gong at a gtg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably just have it sandblasted and have a coat of primer put on it for now.



If you find the right person they will pay big $ for it to paint a mural on.......


----------



## hoskvarna

nobody has said anything about a swapmeet gtg.is that because ,no interest or what.if there is not much interest i wont pursue it.

thanks:bang:


----------



## Philbert

hoskvarna said:


> nobody has said anything about a swapmeet gtg.is that because ,no interest or what.if there is not much interest i wont pursue it.



Anytime we have a GTG we can have a swap meet component to it. We did this informally at one of Grandpatractors' meets a few years back. Had a spot on the floor where people put out some stuff with their names on it, and maybe a price. Also had a few folks bring 'free if you can use it stuff'.

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> nobody has said anything about a swapmeet gtg.is that because ,no interest or what.if there is not much interest i wont pursue it.
> 
> thanks:bang:



I enjoy the racing. But thats me. Its just plain fun.


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> You wanna try to do races at the Pine city fair also? We could do that. How about doing pizza at the Pizza Pub?



One of their board was talking to our President of our fairboard and so, you know how it goes. Pizza Pub sounds fine with me. Maybe next week we can do down near Boyds. 

Stool Makers Unlimited Team ?


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> One of their board was talking to our President of our fairboard and so, you know how it goes. Pizza Pub sounds fine with me. Maybe next week we can do down near Boyds.
> 
> Stool Makers Unlimited Team ?



Excellent. 5:30 dinner at pizza pub in Pine City on Wednesday for those who can make it. Then next week maybe we could do pizza at that place by boyds, I like pizza.
Stool Makers Unlimited Team...SMUT. nice. People would probably wonder about us...on second thought they probably already do.:msp_unsure:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> I enjoy the racing. But thats me. Its just plain fun.



Then you better come down in august :msp_biggrin:


----------



## WetGunPowder

grandpatractor said:


> One of their board was talking to our President of our fairboard and so, you know how it goes. Pizza Pub sounds fine with me. Maybe next week we can do down near Boyds.
> 
> Stool Makers Unlimited Team ?



Gonna display the canoe on Wednesday nite at Tippy Canoes in Osceola. One last showing before the raffle on Saturday!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Philbert

WetGunPowder said:


> Gonna display the canoe on Wednesday nite at Tippy Canoes in Osceola. One last showing before the raffle on Saturday!



What canoe? What raffle?

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

Philbert said:


> What canoe? What raffle?
> 
> Philbert



The Dresser Lions Club has built a cedar strip canoe that we are going to raffle off on Saturday. This is the third year we have done this and the proceeds are donated to the Wisconsin Lions Camp for disabled kids. We sell 300 tickets at $10 each and we can sponsor 3 camperships this summer. If you google Dresser Lions you can see pics of the work in progress.


----------



## Philbert

WetGunPowder said:


> The Dresser Lions Club has built a cedar strip canoe that we are going to raffle off on Saturday. This is the third year we have done this and the proceeds are donated to the Wisconsin Lions Camp for disabled kids. We sell 300 tickets at $10 each and we can sponsor 3 camperships this summer. If you google Dresser Lions you can see pics of the work in progress.




Looks nice! Dresser Lions Club - Lions e-Clubhouse I built a cedar strip canoe a number of years ago, and a (marine) plywood kayak.

Philbert


----------



## wendell

Philbert said:


> Looks nice! Dresser Lions Club - Lions e-Clubhouse I built a cedar strip canoe a number of years ago, and a (marine) plywood kayak.
> 
> Philbert



It looks really good except where that guy on the left is screwing it up.


----------



## WetGunPowder

wendell said:


> It looks really good except where that guy on the left is screwing it up.



Keep THAT up and I'll ask for your door prize back!:msp_angry:


----------



## Philbert

Looks to me like Boyd is just scraping by . . . .(you wouldn't think that white glue dried so hard, would you?).

Seriously, looks like a nice job and a nice canoe.

Philbert


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> You wanna try to do races at the Pine city fair also? We could do that. How about doing pizza at the Pizza Pub?



Pizza & Beer??? Sounds like just an evil ploy to get Adam & Derrick to show up!


----------



## wendell

WetGunPowder said:


> Keep THAT up and I'll ask for your door prize back!:msp_angry:



Speaking of which, did you ever get your Inbox cleaned out?

And, thanks again. They are awesome!!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

I'll be there at 530

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonsered raket

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Pizza & Beer??? Sounds like just an evil ploy to get Adam & Derrick to show up!



Its working is the crazy part:beer:

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Pine county fair- here we come!    
Details to follow on day & time, but the fair board wants us to come & do some racing! Woo hoo!


----------



## jonsered raket

YES! Im pumped and glad these fairs are allowing it. I gotta get a pile of saws for these ones. I think we will need the flatbed andy:thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grandpatractor

No acronym but--- St Croix Valley Chainsaw Racers

Jackpine Association Cookie Kutters

Midwest Arborist Racing Circuit.

Help me out here!


----------



## Philbert

C.R.A.P. - Chainsaw Racing for Amateurs Program

M.A.G.C.S. - Middle Aged Guys with Chain Saws

U.M.W.C.S.R.L. Upper Mid West Chain Saw Racing League

H.S.W.R. - Have Saw Will Race

Chips Ahoy!

?

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

*My stomach hurts...*

My stomach hurts from laughter, that is. Andy just called on a saw Jonsered Racket posted on Craigslist less than an hour ago..Husqvarna 372! runs great He had to call from my work phone so Adam wouldn't recognize the phone number, and he disguised his voice. Andy got about 2 sentences into the conversation and I was silently laughing so hard I could hardly keep it in. 
Then he asked about this part of the posting: "This saw has great power, and is one of the best in its class." and then asked if it was better then those Jonsered saws... That's about when we broke out in hysterical laughter. 

:haha:

Thanks, Adam! We can always use a good laugh!


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'm still laughing about it. That was some funny chit.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

sarahdodgegeek said:


> My stomach hurts from laughter, that is. Andy just called on a saw Jonsered Racket posted on Craigslist less than an hour ago..Husqvarna 372! runs great He had to call from my work phone so Adam wouldn't recognize the phone number, and he disguised his voice. Andy got about 2 sentences into the conversation and I was silently laughing so hard I could hardly keep it in.
> Then he asked about this part of the posting: "This saw has great power, and is one of the best in its class." and then asked if it was better then those Jonsered saws... That's about when we broke out in hysterical laughter.
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Thanks, Adam! We can always use a good laugh!











andydodgegeek said:


> I'm still laughing about it. That was some funny chit.



That's hilarious..... And I'm still belching up pizza.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

It's Friday.... get out the explosives.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I am going to go and cut me some firewood tommorrow. I am excited to get out in the woods. If anyone is bored and looking for something to do let me know. The place I cut is about 3/4 mile from my house. I don't have a plan as for time, I will just go when I'm ready.


----------



## Steve NW WI

HEAVY FUEL said:


> It's Friday.... get out the explosives.



Where we fishing?


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Where we fishing?



Stockton lake... 
I could use some dynamite right now... 
1 lousy fish on the stringer...
Will check jugs in the AM.. But don't expect much...


----------



## Hedgerow

And a shotgun...
There's a lot of coons around here...
:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> And a shotgun...
> There's a lot of coons around here...
> :msp_thumbdn:



Heh, I just finished loading a couple hundred rounds of 12ga, trap league starts Sunday. I'd probably want a little heavier than 8 shot for coon though. I prefer a .22 on the bastards around here.

Which reminds me, if you guys haven't noticed, we've got a "Guns and Ammo" forum on here now. I know there's a few gun nuts in this thread. It's password protected, but for a nominal fee, (or just a PM), I'll be happy to hook you up with it.

http://www.arboristsite.com/guns-ammo/


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> I am going to go and cut me some firewood tommorrow. I am excited to get out in the woods. If anyone is bored and looking for something to do let me know. The place I cut is about 3/4 mile from my house. I don't have a plan as for time, I will just go when I'm ready.



I bet you got to use your heated handles today.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I bet you got to use your heated handles today.



Dang right.


----------



## andydodgegeek

It was a fun day out in the woods. We cut a few dump truck loads and got some more staged up ready to go. We had 4 saws with, Sarah had her Masterminded 2153 and her TreeMonkeyed 420. I had my Masterminded 372 and my TreeMonkeyed 346. I didnt get to cut as much as I would have liked because I spent most of my time in the Bobcat, but Sarah got to put a couple tanks thru her 2153 and ran the 420 a bit too. Everything went great. There is a lot of wood to cut out where I cut and I will be going out again soon. Anyone want to join in the fun? Here are a few pics of the day.


----------



## andydodgegeek




----------



## andydodgegeek

Thats about it. Tommorrow I am going fishing!!!


----------



## Ronaldo

Looks like a lot of fun, guys. Nice dump truck and great load of wood, too. I like your saws!

Ron


----------



## Hedgerow

Ronaldo said:


> Looks like a lot of fun, guys. Nice dump truck and great load of wood, too. I like your saws!
> 
> Ron



Now that Andy's got that pretty 372, I can talk him out of his 385...
And stuff...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Now that Andy's got that pretty 372, I can talk him out of his 385...
> And stuff...



YEAH...Good luck with all that!!!:cool2: I was gonna bring the 385 with yesterday but I just forced myself to leave it at home. Its getting hard to go out in the woods trying to decide what saws to bring. I think my Stihl's are getting jealous.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> YEAH...Good luck with all that!!!:cool2: I was gonna bring the 385 with yesterday but I just forced myself to leave it at home. Its getting hard to go out in the woods trying to decide what saws to bring. I think my Stihl's are getting jealous.



They shouldn't be jealous they need to just learn there Place they are just starter saws till people wise up.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::msp_thumbup::msp_thumbup:


WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> They shouldn't be jealous they need to just learn there Place they are just starter saws till people wise up.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Weather looks likes it might actually be above 50 for a couple days this week.... anyone up for a grilling council meeting? Just getting ready to do my grocery shopping for the week, thought I would throw it out there....

opcorn:


----------



## Philbert

Ronaldo said:


> Looks like a lot of fun, guys. Nice dump truck ...



Andy really enjoys a good dump...


----------



## WetGunPowder

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Weather looks likes it might actually be above 50 for a couple days this week.... anyone up for a grilling council meeting? Just getting ready to do my grocery shopping for the week, thought I would throw it out there....
> 
> opcorn:



Thought this week was pizza in Dresser???????


----------



## Ronaldo

Andy, is the 372 new? It looked to be quite shiny and pristine in condition.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Ronaldo said:


> Andy, is the 372 new? It looked to be quite shiny and pristine in condition.



Brand spankin new!!! Randy (Mastermind) put it together for me for my birthday. Sarah worked with him without me knowing and he did an excellent job. It is a brand new heated handle 372 that he converted to a non x-torque saw and installed a 75cc xpw top end on it. And of course he ground on it a bit. It is sweet. The heated handles are very hot.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Oh and yes to pizza at Dresser!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

A friend of mine has 4 trees to buzz up in Osceola at his Mom's place... I might bring a few saws with & check it out Wednesday night, depending what time I get off work. He says they're not close to anything.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> A friend of mine has 4 trees to buzz up in Osceola at his Mom's place... I might bring a few saws with & check it out Wednesday night, depending what time I get off work. He says they're not close to anything.



I could bring a saw or 12.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> I could bring a saw or 12.


 I:hmm3grin2orange: could bring all I got............................


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Got a few more in the fleet.







A PM 555 that came from the same auction I got the 48" saw blade at, it runs and cuts. And from a auction this past weekend a Wiz, that so far I have only succeded in tearing the metal cap and boot off the plug wire when pulling the plug to check for spark. :bang: I got a new metal cap to crimp on the wire the next time I get to work on it. It did come with a hardly used loop of 1/2" chain that thankfully wasn't rusted to the bar.


----------



## wendell

WetGunPowder said:


> I:hmm3grin2orange: could bring all I got............................



Are you ever going to empty out your Inbox? :msp_mad:


----------



## Derrick Johnson

HEAVY FUEL said:


> A friend of mine has 4 trees to buzz up in Osceola at his Mom's place... I might bring a few saws with & check it out Wednesday night, depending what time I get off work. He says they're not close to anything.





Is pizza still gonna happen!!!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> Is pizza still gonna happen!!!!!!



You know dam right!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

HEAVY FUEL said:


> You know dam right!



Where we going again? I'm already hungry


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> Where we going again? I'm already hungry



There's a pizza joint close to Boyd's not exactly sure which one...


----------



## andydodgegeek

work sucks, I'd rather be making a stool.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> work sucks, I'd rather be making a stool.:msp_biggrin:



But I thought you were...
:bad_smelly:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> But I thought you were...
> :bad_smelly:



Not yet today. I'm still holding.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Not yet today. I'm still holding.



You may rupture if you hold too long!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Damn It's hot outside. I'm ready for winter.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Damn It's hot outside. I'm ready for winter.



I'm sweatin just lookin out the window....


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> Damn It's hot outside. I'm ready for winter.





Headed for the river


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I just talked to My friend Tom, sounds like 2 small, 1 medium, & 1 extra large to cut up. He said no need to worry about clean up.... just cut, cut, cut


----------



## jonsered raket

And when does the cutting begin?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

jonsered raket said:


> And when does the cutting begin?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I'm going to TRY to get down there early And cut for a bit, eat then go back and finish up. Chances are I'll be late and just go over after pizza.


----------



## Ronaldo

andydodgegeek said:


> Damn It's hot outside. I'm ready for winter.



Frost warnings yesterday morning and today a high around 95 degrees.

THAT JUST AINT RIGHT!!!!!!:msp_angry:

Ron


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Derrick Johnson said:


> Headed for the river




SUNBURNT, but brought home a 22" and a 17" walleye


----------



## andydodgegeek

what is the name of that pizza joint? what time are people planning on meeting there or are we going to meet at Boyds?


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> what is the name of that pizza joint? what time are people planning on meeting there or are we going to meet at Boyds?



If ya meet at Boyd's, make sure the box with the MO address on it made the Fed Ex truck today...
Need it by Friday.....:msp_biggrin:
oke:


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> what is the name of that pizza joint? what time are people planning on meeting there or are we going to meet at Boyds?



What he said!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> What he said!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Yeah, what I said.


----------



## moody

How's the weather on the northern front?


----------



## Steve NW WI

moody said:


> How's the weather on the northern front?



Too nice to be at work, yet here I am.


----------



## andydodgegeek

we went from shivering to chafing really fast


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> we went from shivering to chafing really fast



Off with the pants!!!
:waaaht:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> we went from shivering to chafing really fast



It got pretty warm pretty fast. My Sara is already mad because my skin is getting dark.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Off with the pants!!!
> :waaaht:



I would take my pants off but I'm about to go and run a saw for a while. I can do a lot of things without any pants on but chain sawing is not one of them


----------



## dieselfitter

Two words, Butt-less chaps. Have at em, cowboy.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Did some actual sawing @ the council meeting.. here's the minutes:

View attachment 295636


----------



## Philbert

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Did some actual sawing @ the council meeting.. here's the minutes:



When are you gonna get hubby some chaps?

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

It would appear there's some forestry about to take place up the road from me:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I spent some time with Adam's Echo 6700 last night.... A little on the hefty side but very solid & nice low end torque. I also found out it can't cut thru fence wire any better than a pro saw.....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I spent some time with Adam's Echo 6700 last night..... I also found out it can't cut thru fence wire any better than a pro saw.....



If you sharpen it at the right degree and angle. depth guages. .00005 it will runn right threw the fence wire.:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:otstir:otstir:


----------



## andydodgegeek

That was some fun cuttin yesterday. Always fun knockin them down. Nice elm firewood we made. I stunk like piss elm for the ride home, Sarah might say I had some other bad odors going too.


----------



## jonsered raket

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I spent some time with Adam's Echo 6700 last night.... A little on the hefty side but very solid & nice low end torque. I also found out it can't cut thru fence wire any better than a pro saw.....



Chains can be sharpened, im just glad im not buying a new 24" total bar. Id like to put that echo against a 6400 or 2065. It suprises,me with power might take well to some porting. Last night was a good time. We should plan more meetings around random trees that need slaughtering!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Stay up till 11pm getting the boat ready to wake up to inch an hour hain. WTF


----------



## andydodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> Stay up till 11pm getting the boat ready to wake up to inch an hour hain. WTF



I'm sure it will quit raining and be nice and sunny come Monday morning. Why does it always seam to do that. Yesterday at work it was a nice day out untill about 3:30 when I was done...then it starts to rain. Oh well what do you do... I'm still thinking were gonna get snow again.


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm sure it will quit raining and be nice and sunny come Monday morning. Why does it always seam to do that. Yesterday at work it was a nice day out untill about 3:30 when I was done...then it starts to rain. Oh well what do you do... I'm still thinking were gonna get snow again.



One of the few days I was good with going to work on a Friday afternoon. It was a nice day outside yesterday, got some stuff done, and had to turn on the wipers for the last mile to work. I thought it was well timed, but it needs to go away now. Looks like it's giving up, but I don't think I'll get the food plot plowed today.


----------



## grandpatractor

well yesterday was a good ride, I found some good racing logs in the Petrified Forest. then I rode through the sandstorm and a rainstorm at the same time. pretty soon I was standing on a corner in Winslow Arizona.


----------



## Hedgerow

grandpatractor said:


> well yesterday was a good ride, I found some good racing logs in the Petrified Forest. then I rode through the sandstorm and a rainstorm at the same time. pretty soon I was standing on a corner in Winslow Arizona.



You should write a song about it JD... 
But what title should you give it???
:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind

grandpatractor said:


> well yesterday was a good ride, I found some good racing logs in the Petrified Forest. then I rode through the sandstorm and a rainstorm at the same time. pretty soon I was *standing on a corner in Winslow Arizona.*



Such a fine sight to see..........


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> well yesterday was a good ride, I found some good racing logs in the Petrified Forest. then I rode through the sandstorm and a rainstorm at the same time. pretty soon I was standing on a corner in Winslow Arizona.



You like hard wood? 





Couldn't resist. Hope you trip goes well, be safe out there.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Mastermind said:


> Such a fine sight to see..........



It's a girl my Lord in a flatbed Ford....................:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

WetGunPowder said:


> It's a girl my Lord in a flatbed Ford....................:msp_w00t:



Slowin' down to take a look at me....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

P


WetGunPowder said:


> It's a girl my Lord in a flatbed Ford....................:msp_w00t:








Hedgerow said:


> Slowin' down to take a look at me....



But after they see his bike, some people call him the Space Cowboy....


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after they see his bike, some people call him the Space Cowboy....



And some call him the gangsta' of love.....


----------



## grandpatractor

Hedgerow said:


> And some call him the gangsta' of love.....


some people call me Maurice
.
just don't call me late for supper


----------



## 04ultra

HEAVY FUEL said:


> P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But after they see his bike, some people call him the Space Cowboy....



Looks like the batmobile......lol


----------



## grandpatractor

04ultra said:


> Looks like the batmobile......lol



Close! It goes like a bat out of hell!:jester:


----------



## andydodgegeek

04ultra said:


> Looks like the batmobile......lol



Does NOT look like Batman.


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> Does NOT look like Batman.



thats some funny stuff right there, andy hows the 345 running? is it officially on your spreadsheet?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philbert

Just happy to see some of our guys wearing chaps...

Philbert


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Looks like we might be running a skeleton crew for the meeting tomorrow night. Jds & Sarah are gone & I just found out my daughter has a fastpitch game in Grantsburg at 6. Maybe we could meet later in the week, Friday at the races or Loggers in St Croix?


----------



## jonsered raket

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Looks like we might be running a skeleton crew for the meeting tomorrow night. Jds & Sarah are gone & I just found out my daughter has a fastpitch game in Grantsburg at 6. Maybe we could meet later in the week, Friday at the races or Loggers in St Croix?



Races, what races? Im interested. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

jonsered raket said:


> Races, what races? Im interested.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



St. Croix speedway... Dirt track... well, mud right now. Duane's kids race there. Great for grilling & tailgating


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

HEAVY FUEL said:


> St. Croix speedway... Dirt track... well, mud right now. Duane's kids race there. Great for grilling & tailgating



Although, I think Duane has taken the hard way around a few times.....


----------



## 04ultra

grandpatractor said:


> Close! It goes like a bat out of hell!:jester:




Hope it goes fast enough so people dont have to see it.......Like I have said in the past...Its way to ugly for me...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Ya know.... there's probably still ice in the rink...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

A field being widened just down the road from me. I wonder if I ask nicely if they'll let me borrow it for a while...


----------



## Ronaldo

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> A field being widened just down the road from me. I wonder if I ask nicely if they'll let me borrow it for a while...



That would be very handy!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Keys are probably in it...


----------



## 5R-INC

Victory number 1 on the season for team roll over. Great night at the track including some awesome winged sprint car racing.


----------



## Mo. Jim

It seems you northern boys live Jonsered country,so I'll give it a shot. I'm looking for a 2186 crankcase and rear handle,I have most of the other parts to complete a 2186. I have the covers and a nice piston and cylinder. Any help getting me a line on these parts would be greatly appreciated. Have a safe holiday and say a short one for the troops out there who won't be doing any partying this weekend.


----------



## jonsered raket

Mo. Jim said:


> It seems you northern boys live Jonsered country,so I'll give it a shot. I'm looking for a 2186 crankcase and rear handle,I have most of the other parts to complete a 2186. I have the covers and a nice piston and cylinder. Any help getting me a line on these parts would be greatly appreciated. Have a safe holiday and say a short one for the troops out there who won't be doing any partying this weekend.



Jim Ill see what I can do, It might take me a bit of pestering but I can probably get you a case and tank. Please tell me stumpys gonna make that turn 18000 then tell me i get to run it. Out of curiousity what about a painted 385 case? I imagine les could dig up some 385 stuff. I know I can find a 2186 tank.


----------



## Mo. Jim

jonsered raket said:


> Jim Ill see what I can do, It might take me a bit of pestering but I can probably get you a case and tank. Please tell me stumpys gonna make that turn 18000 then tell me i get to run it. Out of curiousity what about a painted 385 case? I imagine les could dig up some 385 stuff. I know I can find a 2186 tank.



Thanks Adam,any and all help is appreciated. I have a 385 case,but like a lot of 385's the crank is bad. I've had these parts so long that I had forgot about them. I was digging through some boxs looking for some 372 parts that have gone missing and found this box of 2186 and 2171 parts. I should have enough parts to put together another 2171 and I still have a box of 2071 parts down at Stumpy's. I've been putting together a care package of older Jonsered parts for you. I'm in no big rush,but scout around and put the word out on the parts and maby I can have it ready for the fall GTG.


----------



## jonsered raket

Mo. Jim said:


> Thanks Adam,any and all help is appreciated. I have a 385 case,but like a lot of 385's the crank is bad. I've had these parts so long that I had forgot about them. I was digging through some boxs looking for some 372 parts that have gone missing and found this box of 2186 and 2171 parts. I should have enough parts to put together another 2171 and I still have a box of 2071 parts down at Stumpy's. I've been putting together a care package of older Jonsered parts for you. I'm in no big rush,but scout around and put the word out on the parts and maby I can have it ready for the fall GTG.



Will do Jim, I know of a few places in the hilly parts of the state where big saws still exist. If you sell the 2071 and its clean ill buy it, Ive been looking for a clean 2071. Just dont see them too often, lots of 21's. I recently aquired a mac 15 and a pioneer 600 in good shape. Havent tried the mac and the 600 needs a head gasket atleast. Are they worth a little money to get running? I dont know if these are a dime a dozen or something on the rarer side, the mcculloch looks pretty dang cool and I love the pioneer muffler. Might be up on the trade block though if you know of anyone interested. Do you know how a guy gets ahold of les as well? I know his internets down but I have money Id love to give him!


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> Will do Jim, I know of a few places in the hilly parts of the state where big saws still exist. If you sell the 2071 and its clean ill buy it, Ive been looking for a clean 2071. Just dont see them too often, lots of 21's. I recently aquired a mac 15 and a pioneer 600 in good shape. Havent tried the mac and the 600 needs a head gasket atleast. Are they worth a little money to get running? I dont know if these are a dime a dozen or something on the rarer side, the mcculloch looks pretty dang cool and I love the pioneer muffler. Might be up on the trade block though if you know of anyone interested. Do you know how a guy gets ahold of les as well? I know his internets down but I have money Id love to give him!



PM me your cell #...
I got Les'...
Maybe you 2 can get lined out...


----------



## WetGunPowder

5R-INC said:


> Victory number 1 on the season for team roll over. Great night at the track including some awesome winged sprint car racing.



How about moving Wednesdays weekly meeting to Friday nite at the track? (weather permitting!):msp_biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WetGunPowder said:


> How about moving Wednesdays weekly meeting to Friday nite at the track? (weather permitting!):msp_biggrin:



Yep! That's kind of what we were thinking.

I didn't do very well in my off road racing adventures today.... I was a little heavy on the steer axle. Spent 1 1/2 waiting to get pulled out. :banghead:


----------



## Beefie

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Yep! That's kind of what we were thinking.
> 
> I didn't do very well in my off road racing adventures today.... I was a little heavy on the steer axle. Spent 1 1/2 waiting to get pulled out. :banghead:



Rookie drivers:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## jonsered raket

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Yep! That's kind of what we were thinking.
> 
> I didn't do very well in my off road racing adventures today.... I was a little heavy on the steer axle. Spent 1 1/2 waiting to get pulled out. :banghead:



I remember my first time driving a semi too john.  im game for fridays its easier for me to make and might as well if there is races!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

jonsered raket said:


> I remember my first time driving a semi too john.  im game for fridays its easier for me to make and might as well if there is races!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



It's hard to soar like an eagle when you're working with turkeys....


----------



## Beefie

Well if you guys are moving them to Fridays I might make a weekend out of it. Just finished day 23 strait. Hadn't had any days off. 82 hours last week alone. I need a vacation, with wood cutting involved, Haven't even fired up any saws lately.


Beefie


----------



## pele55

we grill and swill!!!!!


----------



## 5R-INC

This Friday night weather permitting the IRA 410 winged sprint cars will be in the valley. It's there only scedualed night this year. 120 mph on the 1/4 mile track is really awesome to watch. Hope the rain stays away for this weekend.


----------



## andydodgegeek

If the weather is good me and Sarah will come over to the races. That was alot of fun last year when we went.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> If the weather is good me and Sarah will come over to the races. That was alot of fun last year when we went.



It was raining that night... Raining big chunks of dirt!


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just finished cutting and splitting a dump truck load of logs. I cut it all with the 345 Husky that I bought from a guy down in Iowa for $40. I had to replace piston and cyl, and I put in new bearings and seals. I then went at it with a dremel tool and opened up intake and exhaust a bit and opened up the muffler. I wish I knew what it ran like stock so I had something to compare to but it sure does seem to run strong for a 45cc saw. Cutting thru a 18" red oak log doesn't bother it a bit. This was my first attempt at doing some porting and all I can say is it was fun. I dont know what I'm doing but we all start out like that I guess. Hows everyone else doing? What y'all been up to? Cuttin any wood? Fishing? I have been out fishing 5 times already and the northerns are now starting to get aggressive, caught a bunch yesterday.


----------



## Hedgerow

Catch me about 20 pounds of northern filets Andy!!!


----------



## Ronaldo

Hedgerow said:


> Catch me about 20 pounds of northern filets Andy!!!



Oh Yea. I have always thought the northerns are just as tasty as walleyes.:msp_razz:


----------



## wendell

Ronaldo said:


> Oh Yea. I have always thought the northerns are just as tasty as walleyes.:msp_razz:



I've only known people that only catch Northern for fun and release them as they said they weren't worth dealing with it. I guess I need to figure a way to get to one of these Northern eatin' GTG one of these days.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ronaldo said:


> Oh Yea. I have always thought the northerns are just as tasty as walleyes.:msp_razz:



It's those pesky y-bones that confound most folks...
The flesh quality is top notch IMHO...

Like catfish, the person prepping the stuff is in charge of whether it's a good experience or not...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> It's those pesky y-bones that confound most folks...
> The flesh quality is top notch IMHO...
> 
> Like catfish, the person prepping the stuff is in charge of whether it's a good experience or not...



Agreed. The fish also taste better when they are caught in the winter with the cold water .


----------



## hoskvarna

Hedgerow said:


> Catch me about 20 pounds of northern filets Andy!!!



me too please:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## moody

hoskvarna said:


> me too please:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



You can turn the rain off now. Looks like our crops are screwed again this year. River is out and the Mighty Mo is bank full and still filling up. Big storms again today and tomorrow :bang::censored:


----------



## WetGunPowder

5R-INC said:


> This Friday night weather permitting the IRA 410 winged sprint cars will be in the valley. It's there only scedualed night this year. 120 mph on the 1/4 mile track is really awesome to watch. Hope the rain stays away for this weekend.



I've got 3 parking spots reserved right between turn 3 and 4 for Friday nite Grillin' and Swillin"!!

Weather permitting!


----------



## jonsered raket

Well me and derrick went in on a jonsereds XF, cant wait to show up at a gtg with something not everyone has seen!! 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Should be sweet. Who has a nice vintage roll tip 28-32" bar they would be willing to sell. 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WetGunPowder said:


> I've got 3 parking spots reserved right between turn 3 and 4 for Friday nite Grillin' and Swillin"!!
> 
> Weather permitting!



I'll take one spot!


----------



## WetGunPowder

WetGunPowder said:


> I've got 3 parking spots reserved right between turn 3 and 4 for Friday nite Grillin' and Swillin"!!
> 
> Weather permitting!



ROLL CALL!

Who is in for tomorrow nite?


----------



## grandpatractor

WetGunPowder said:


> ROLL CALL!
> 
> Who is in for tomorrow nite?



Me!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

grandpatractor said:


> Me!



Me + 2. Hey Jd are we truck pooling?


----------



## pele55

Hedgerow said:


> It's those pesky y-bones that confound most folks...
> The flesh quality is top notch IMHO...
> 
> Like catfish, the person prepping the stuff is in charge of whether it's a good experience or not...



the Y bones are easy to take out!!... a buddy of mine showed me the best way to do it..


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> ROLL CALL!
> 
> Who is in for tomorrow nite?



If the weather is good I'll be there. Sarah isn't going to make it though. What time should I be there, and how do you get there again?


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> If the weather is good I'll be there. Sarah isn't going to make it though. What time should I be there, and how do you get there again?



I hate 2nd shift on Friday nights.

https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf...=us&ei=N3yoUbX9OM754APpnoDQCg&ved=0CC4Q8gEwAA

That should get ya there. Easiest way is to go out to Hwy 35 N then back west a mile on 160th. There's more than one way to do it, that's just the easiest way to explain.

Think I may head down to Elko to watch the ARCA race Sat night. Call it a warmup for the Nationwide race at Iowa next weekend.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Steve NW WI said:


> I hate 2nd shift on Friday nights.



I hate sitting in the rain....


----------



## Derrick Johnson

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I hate sitting in the rain....



When do the races start??


----------



## Stihl Livin

Steve NW WI said:


> I hate 2nd shift on Friday nights.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf...=us&ei=N3yoUbX9OM754APpnoDQCg&ved=0CC4Q8gEwAA
> 
> That should get ya there. Easiest way is to go out to Hwy 35 N then back west a mile on 160th. There's more than one way to do it, that's just the easiest way to explain.
> 
> Think I may head down to Elko to watch the ARCA race Sat night. Call it a warmup for the Nationwide race at Iowa next weekend.



I was thinking the same thing about Elko. I haven't been out there since back when I was racing out there.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> When do the races start??



They start at 7. Right now I'm leaning towards not going unless forecast improves...


----------



## WetGunPowder

derbyguy said:


> I was thinking the same thing about Elko. I haven't been out there since back when I was racing out there.



Went to last years race- they put on a good show! I've got access to Pit Passes from my buddy who works at Intercomp. Still not sure if I can make it down tomorrow nite-will have to see what tomorrow brings at the shop!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

We'll see if the weather holds off or not. Sounds like a good time. 

Sent from my SPH-D710BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

WetGunPowder said:


> Went to last years race- they put on a good show! I've got access to Pit Passes from my buddy who works at Intercomp. Still not sure if I can make it down tomorrow nite-will have to see what tomorrow brings at the shop!



Today's pioneer press has an article about a local racer I know that got a big sponsors ride for Saturdays race vshod be a good time. Boyd ill be going to the cabin in the am and coming right back home. I plan on stopping in.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> They start at 7. Right now I'm leaning towards not going unless forecast improves...



If its raining and crappy out how bout dinner at tdawgs?


----------



## 5R-INC

The sprint cars already canceled for tonight. Regular classes are still scheduled weather permitting.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> If its raining and crappy out how bout dinner at tdawgs?



That's fine, I'm thinking Loggers in St. Croix might work too.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Ladies & Gentleman... Don't start your engines! The races just got canceled.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> That's fine, I'm thinking Loggers in St. Croix might work too.



6pm at loggers sound good?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> 6pm at loggers sound good?



Works for me!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Works for me!



I spoke too soon, looks like I will be a no show for tonight.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Going to the meat raffle at Ward's-Starts at 0630!


----------



## Stihl Livin

Stopped in dresser today to check out Boyd's place and spent over 3 hours with Boyd and JD. It was a great time and what a nice place. Boyd if it wasn't an hour and a half one way I'd gladly come put more tanaka trimmers together. Next time I have nothing going I will be sure to come help out. It was fun.


----------



## wendell

WetGunPowder said:


> Going to the meat raffle at Ward's-Starts at 0630!



You swamp people are a wild and crazy bunch. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Angie just made me a BBBBBBLT sammich!


----------



## WetGunPowder

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Angie just made me a BBBBBBLT sammich!



Jon-You know the number one rule of AS-



PICTURES OR IT DIDN"T HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_tongue:


----------



## jonsered raket

Heading to ely tomorrow to start the log cabin, should be fun to work with the 30 inch white pines. Its gods country up there. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philbert

jonsered raket said:


> Heading to ely tomorrow to start the log cabin . . . Its gods country up there.



(So why doesn't He build the cabin?)

Philbert


----------



## jonsered raket

Philbert said:


> (So why doesn't He build the cabin?)
> 
> Philbert



(no idea what to reply to that) 

Jonsered Raket

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Heading to ely tomorrow to start the log cabin, should be fun to work with the 30 inch white pines. Its gods country up there.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Do you have a saw that will handle a tree like that? Or do you need to borrow one of my orange saws?:msp_w00t:


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> Do you have a saw that will handle a tree like that? Or do you need to borrow one of my orange saws?:msp_w00t:



I didnt know you had a tanaka, lol. We should get another woodcutting event going, im ready for another jeep ride. We could clean all those trails up. Ive never got to "trail ride" until then but I can see why people spend their lives doing it. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mo. Jim

Looks like we have a spammer. Needs some more red rep.


----------



## Mo. Jim

andydodgegeek said:


> Do you have a saw that will handle a tree like that? Or do you need to borrow one of my orange saws?:msp_w00t:



Andy you must not have run any of those Jonsered's that Dale and Derrick had at Oakfest.


----------



## jonsered raket

Mo. Jim said:


> Andy you must not have run any of those Jonsered's that Dale and Derrick had at Oakfest.



Lol its adam, not dale. And I found a tank for your 2186, its a little rough but its gas-tight. Still looking for a case.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mo. Jim

jonsered raket said:


> Lol its adam, not dale. And I found a tank for your 2186, its a little rough but its gas-tight. Still looking for a case.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Sorry about that Adam,bad case of half hiemiers and crs. I missed a 2186 parts saw on ebay yesterday afternoon,was outside working and forgot about it. It had a busted tank and missing the top covers,snooze,you lose.:msp_sad:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Anybody want to get together for a dinner/B.S. session on wednesday eve?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Well I just finished the cutting the weeds so now the monsoons are sure to come. (and I still need to till and plant the garden)


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Anybody want to get together for a dinner/B.S. session on wednesday eve?



Whatta bout the races on Friday?

Sure to make it rain if we try to GTG then!


----------



## Steve NW WI

jonsered raket said:


> Heading to ely tomorrow to start the log cabin, should be fun to work with the 30 inch white pines. Its gods country up there.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Look up Steve Foss while you're up there. He's a member here and been down to quite a few events down here. Can't remember his AS handle right now...


----------



## Steve NW WI

StihlyInEly on here.


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> (no idea what to reply to that)
> 
> Jonsered Raket
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



No reply needed there Adam... 
Wish I was closer, cause It would be cool to assist in that endeavor..


----------



## WetGunPowder

*WTF Page 3?*

What are all you guys doing???????????????


----------



## Hedgerow

WetGunPowder said:


> What are all you guys doing???????????????



Just now leaving the plant...
You??
BIL loves the 7910 by the way...


----------



## andydodgegeek

I split a big pile of red oak tonight after work. Man its cold out. My boiler is still going.


----------



## Ronaldo

andydodgegeek said:


> I split a big pile of red oak tonight after work. Man its cold out. My boiler is still going.



Isnt that just crazy?
Dad said he built a fire in Grandpas boiler today---gotta keep those elderly bones warm and it certainly isnt outside.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> I split a big pile of red oak tonight after work. Man its cold out. My boiler is still going.



It can stay like this all summer. A paper mill gets pretty steamy without the added heat of the hot humid summers


----------



## Ronaldo

derbyguy said:


> It can stay like this all summer. A paper mill gets pretty steamy without the added heat of the hot humid summers



True enough. I dont mind the temps as I like winter better than the heat of summer anyway, but crops and gardens arent growing and I spect they wont until we get some sun and heat!


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'll take the cool weather as long as I can, I dont like the heat. I am still thinking we are gonna get another snow.


----------



## jonsered raket

Steve NW WI said:


> Look up Steve Foss while you're up there. He's a member here and been down to quite a few events down here. Can't remember his AS handle right now...



I was gonna but way too busy, logs are still in the kiln, taking much longer since kiln is only big enough for half the logs. Good thing is they should be done in another week. But back to steve as I was walking into the local store up there I saw a flyer for steve foss guided fishing trips. Looks like the guy can catch a mighty fish, I will be contacting him for a fishing trip. 






Hedgerow said:


> No reply needed there Adam...
> Wish I was closer, cause It would be cool to assist in that endeavor..


Thanks Matt, I have a feeling it would be your kind of thing.


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 8433jeff

andydodgegeek said:


> I'll take the cool weather as long as I can, I dont like the heat. I am still thinking we are gonna get another snow.



Hopefully not until November. This may be a year without a summer.

Hamburger should get cheaper soon. Last year my dairy buddies were getting ready to cut hay the second time, this year if it doesn't rain all week, they may cut first crop.
Not to mention they have about 1/3 of the corn planted, and none is at the three leaf stage. And there won't be any more planted this week, if at all, it's still too wet. 
Quite a few guys east of here lost their alfalfa crop to the January rain, it froze it off or whatever, so feed looks to be in short supply here.


----------



## Hedgerow

I think we got about 20% of the corn acres in this year that was planned...
Everyone's thinking beans now...:msp_unsure:
If its still too wet, milo is always a possibility...
Yuk...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> I think we got about 20% of the corn acres in this year that was planned...
> Everyone's thinking beans now...:msp_unsure:
> If its still too wet, milo is always a possibility...
> Yuk...



There's a chance my ground will go "prevented planting" - kinda chaps my butt, since my sand dunes are pretty easy to get into after a rain, but my renter is trying to get the bigger fields, most a bit higher yeilding, planted first. It's cash rent though, so as long as I get paid, I really don't have a vested interest in how he does it.

A couple more years of renting it out, and I hope to be back to where I have enough vacation time to run it myself again (and still have time left over for a little fun). Probably concentrate on hay though, and leave the row crops to the big guys.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Planning on Dreamers in Grantsburg tonight... All you can eat chicken wings. The usual around 6 time.


----------



## WetGunPowder

How about the races on Friday nite?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WetGunPowder said:


> How about the races on Friday nite?



We can shoot for that also, if it isn't raining or snowing!

But I still plan on being at Dreamers in Grantsburg tonight.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Planning on Dreamers in Grantsburg tonight... All you can eat chicken wings. The usual around 6 time.


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> How about the races on Friday nite?



I might make it but I think Sarah has something going on.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> I might make it but I think Sarah has something going on.



Don't say like that...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> I might make it but I think Sarah has something going on.



other than my complete inability to get out of the office at a reasonable time:msp_blushing:, I'm in the clear! Turns out the plans that I thought I had for Friday night dont start till Saturday morning! :kilt:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> I might make it but I think Sarah has something going on.



I think Andy is already there....

All you can eat buffets are his weak spot.


----------



## andydodgegeek

MMM chicken wings!!! Just got home from a excellent time out dining with me, Sarah, Jon, and Angie. All you can eat chicken wings. We are going to be doing a fish fry at mine and Sarahs house in Harris next Wednesday night. Who is all going to make it? Angie gave us some panfish and I will try to get some Northerns before then, (shouldn't be to hard they have been biting like mad). Feel free to bring a saw if you wish, I always have something to cut on. Its nice doing a little mid week GTG, seems to make the work week go by faster.


----------



## tree monkey

hay
View attachment 298812

View attachment 298813


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> hay
> View attachment 298812
> 
> View attachment 298813



Hi Scott, hows the big project going? Haven't seen/heard from you for a while. Let us know if you ever need help for a weekend or something.


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi Scott, hows the big project going? Haven't seen/heard from you for a while. Let us know if you ever need help for a weekend or something.



Ya what he said!


----------



## Hedgerow

tree monkey said:


> hay
> View attachment 298812
> 
> View attachment 298813



Will it be running by August??!!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hey Iowans - try to have some sunshine and a little warmth for me and my friends this weekend. Should be rolling into Iowa Speedway about this time tomorrow.

The forecast looks good tomorrow, but gets iffy Saturday and Sunday. Oh, well - we will just hope for the best and pack the raingear.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Will it be running by August??!!



Scott probably won't be back on the computer till August!


----------



## 5R-INC

The 6th of June and I had to carry wood in and get the stove going again. 45 degrees this morning and getting that cold again tonight. I don't like hot weather but this is getting a little old. I am hoping to make it for supper next week. Its been awhile now.


----------



## Beefie

Hey what's up with all these mid week GTG. Hard for us southern folks to make those. Andy how much does it cost for a weekend fishing pass for us out of state guys? I need a vacation.


Beefie


----------



## Steve NW WI

Beefie said:


> Hey what's up with all these mid week GTG. Hard for us southern folks to make those. Andy how much does it cost for a weekend fishing pass for us out of state guys? I need a vacation.
> 
> 
> Beefie



$12 for one day
$32 for 3 days
$45 for the year.

I just buy a yearly MN lic, I get over there at least twice a year.

There's no shortage of lakes on the WI side of the river either, Beefie!


----------



## Beefie

Steve NW WI said:


> $12 for one day
> $32 for 3 days
> $45 for the year.
> 
> I just buy a yearly MN lic, I get over there at least twice a year.
> 
> There's no shortage of lakes on the WI side of the river either, Beefie!



That's true to Steve. All this rain this year is stretching the planting season way out. Life is not so fun at the old CO-OP right now.

Beefie


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> MMM chicken wings!!! Just got home from a excellent time out dining with me, Sarah, Jon, and Angie. All you can eat chicken wings. We are going to be doing a fish fry at mine and Sarahs house in Harris next Wednesday night. Who is all going to make it? Angie gave us some panfish and I will try to get some Northerns before then, (shouldn't be to hard they have been biting like mad). Feel free to bring a saw if you wish, I always have something to cut on. Its nice doing a little mid week GTG, seems to make the work week go by faster.



I'll be there with some L.O.W. Walleyes and a saw or two


----------



## grandpatractor

Hey Andy and Sarah, I'll probably make the Wed nite council meeting. So ad me to the list.


----------



## jonsered raket

I will definately make this one. Ill have a nice clean 2159 to run......and sell, if anyones looking. I dont have any fish but ill bring some chips or something.


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve NW WI

Beefie said:


> That's true to Steve. All this rain this year is stretching the planting season way out. Life is not so fun at the old CO-OP right now.
> 
> Beefie



Hear ya, it's wet over here too. Got any good stuck pics? That always cheers people up, unless it's their rig. Our local co-op has a wall of shame that I gotta check out every now and then. There's still one of me with a sunk floater on there from when I worked there back in 96-97.


----------



## ZeroLife

Are there any plans for a GTG this year?


----------



## andydodgegeek

ZeroLife said:


> Are there any plans for a GTG this year?



We are doing chainsaw racing at three county fairs. Chisago county, Pine county and Burnett County, WI. The Burnett county is going to be a good one, we will do races at the fair then if you want we are thinking about staying and watching their truck/tractor pull then there was talk of heading back to Grandpatractors for some more chainsaw/B.S./GTG type stuff. It should be a good time. We are hoping for a good turn out at all of the fairs from you good folks.


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> We are doing chainsaw racing at three county fairs. Chisago county, Pine county and Burnett County, WI. The Burnett county is going to be a good one, we will do races at the fair then if you want we are thinking about staying and watching their truck/tractor pull then there was talk of heading back to Grandpatractors for some more chainsaw/B.S./GTG type stuff. It should be a good time. We are hoping for a good turn out at all of the fairs from you good folks.



Im gonna bring everything I have to fill classes and let people run. I think everyone else should too, especially to get these first years started right! We should put up some flyers at the hardware stores to maybe help advertise, bars would work too!!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Im gonna bring everything I have to fill classes and let people run. I think everyone else should too, especially to get these first years started right! We should put up some flyers at the hardware stores to maybe help advertise, bars would work too!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Good thinking, I will bring everything I have too. We can talk about flyers and maybe Sarah can draw something up on next wednesday.


----------



## jonsered raket

Think we better do everything we can to get people into it, andy should start welding pipes! make em hear us.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Did we ever decide on a name? Would be nice to have some kinda official lookin sumpthin ta wear...:matrix:


----------



## grandpatractor

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Did we ever decide on a name? Would be nice to have some kinda official lookin sumpthin ta wear...:matrix:



OK this is the Official Notice that a name will be decided at Andy and Sarah's house this next Wed nite AS Council meeting.:jester:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Maybe to make it seem more competitive we should have 2 teams, like a Minnesota vs Wisconsin type thing. That would give people something to cheer for. Something like Minnesota swamp sawers vs the Wisconsin cheese cutting association. Or we could just be all together as the Midwest chainsawing racing assn.


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> Maybe to make it seem more competitive we should have 2 teams, like a Minnesota vs Wisconsin type thing. That would give people something to cheer for. Something like Minnesota swamp sawers vs the Wisconsin cheese cutting association. Or we could just be all together as the Midwest chainsawing racing assn.



Mud Ducks against the Cheese Heads!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Our motto could be "we wear a$$less chaps and make stools"


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Maybe to make it seem more competitive we should have 2 teams, like a Minnesota vs Wisconsin type thing. That would give people something to cheer for. Something like Minnesota swamp sawers vs the Wisconsin cheese cutting association. Or we could just be all together as the Midwest chainsawing racing assn.



So MN & WI chapters chapters of CRUM?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

(Chainsaw Racers of the Upper Midwest)


----------



## jonsered raket

grandpatractor said:


> Mud Ducks against the Cheese Heads!



Probably more like the Minnesota winners vs the Wisconsin losers wait Unless its nice enough for monkeys to play

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philbert

sarahdodgegeek said:


> (Chainsaw Racers of the Upper Midwest)



How about 'Upper Dakotas' ?

Philbert


----------



## jonsered raket

I saw 3 boat trailers with wheel bearing issues in 20 miles. I think its summer in MN

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WetGunPowder

Congrats to JD's daughter being chosen Miss Grantsburg last nite-and Jon's daughter being chosen 2nd princess!


----------



## wendell

grandpatractor said:


> OK this is the Official Notice that a name will be decided at Andy and Sarah's house this next Wed nite AS Council meeting.:jester:



I feel so left out.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

wendell said:


> I feel so left out.



Awww. I'm accepting write-ins....:msp_unsure:


----------



## grandpatractor

wendell said:


> I feel so left out.



You can always call in yer vote!


----------



## Beefie

Steve NW WI said:


> Hear ya, it's wet over here too. Got any good stuck pics? That always cheers people up, unless it's their rig. Our local co-op has a wall of shame that I gotta check out every now and then. There's still one of me with a sunk floater on there from when I worked there back in 96-97.



No pics on the current computer, trying to recover from a different one. But I have a pic when they sunk a Tera Gator row crop sprayer to the frame. He could walk out. Normally I can walk around underneath one of those with out hitting the frame. That one required a high hoe to dig out and break the suction.

What other names do we have to vote on?

Beefie


----------



## Homelite410

sarahdodgegeek said:


> (Chainsaw Racers of the Upper Midwest)



Upper Midwest Chainsaw Racers ............ That sounds good to me :cool2:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Homelite410 said:


> Upper Midwest Chainsaw Racers ............ That sounds good to me :cool2:



Don't you need a fast saw first???


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

The North of 87 Cuttin' Crew
Bring Bacon, Beer & Cheese


----------



## wendell

HEAVY FUEL said:


> The North of 87 Cuttin' Crew
> Bring Bacon, Beer & Cheese



Hater


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Hater



I'm still waiting for you to pick up that chain...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

wendell said:


> Hater


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Soooo... 
Jon & Angie
JD
Dale
Derrick

Anyone else coming tomorrow night?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Caught 6 northerns to add to the pot...mmmmmmmmm......yummy fish fry...


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Caught 6 northerns to add to the pot...mmmmmmmmm......yummy fish fry...



Above? Or below the slot limit?
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Soooo...
> Jon & Angie
> JD
> Dale
> Derrick
> 
> Anyone else coming tomorrow night?



That's funny right there...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> That's funny right there...



I can see his name tag for the Jasper GTG now...

Hello
My name is
DAEL


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I can see his name tag for the Jasper GTG now...
> 
> Hello
> My name is
> DAEL



..


----------



## jonsered raket

If I had a way to keep fish up here youd be eating fresh walters tomorrow, but I dont so its andys slimey northerns  also I vote for " midwest cookie cutters". what times everything starting? 


dale will be there.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WetGunPowder

Don't think I can make it-Any way you can send the leftovers my way???:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor

WetGunPowder said:


> Don't think I can make it-Any way you can send the leftovers my way???:hmm3grin2orange:



Maybe I can drop them off for Thursday union break!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> what times everything starting?
> 
> 
> dale will be there.



C'mon over 530ish... I'll be firing up the oil around then...eating 545-6ish... takes some time to get through it all...


----------



## 5R-INC

Dont think I will make it. Going to try to bring the #20 car back from the dead after a mishap friday night. Might take more them a little majic this time. One of these days I will make it to another councle meeting.


----------



## Homelite410

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Don't you need a fast saw first???



Oh....... Its fast enough!! Squeaked right past a certain 4 cube buildoff saw...............


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

sarahdodgegeek said:


> C'mon over 530ish... I'll be firing up the oil around then...eating 545-6ish... takes some time to get through it all...



We'll bring some type of salad or something.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I hope its not raining tonight, I want people to make a few cuts with my 345 husky that I did some grinding inside of. Probably do the fish fry in my shop. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

sarahdodgegeek said:


> C'mon over 530ish... I'll be firing up the oil around then...eating 545-6ish... takes some time to get through it all...





I'll be over a touch early with a limit of walleye. I bet that 345 runs good, it's like putting a chevy motor in a ford....


----------



## andydodgegeek

I have a dumptruck load of boxelder to play with. It was a nice live tree I cut last weekend for a local county cop. Cuts nice.


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> I have a dumptruck load of boxelder to play with. It was a nice live tree I cut last weekend for a local county cop. Cuts nice.



Want more? Bring a bigger truck (or 12)!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Boyd's been pretty quiet lately...Probably up to his ears in rusty, half shot mower blades to sharpen. I probably need to buy my own balancer.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Dale the Fish Slayer....


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Dale the Fish Slayer....



Nice sunfish Dale.


----------



## WetGunPowder

5R-INC said:


> Dont think I will make it. Going to try to bring the #20 car back from the dead after a mishap friday night. Might take more them a little majic this time. One of these days I will make it to another councle meeting.



You gonna need your helper home early?:msp_confused:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Its a beautiful day for a fish fry!


----------



## Beefie

That looks way better than the roast my wife tryied to make. Ran out of barabcue to choke that down. Seriously we need to these gtg on weekends for us southern folks can make it up.:hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

CRUM Chainsaw Racers of the Upper Midwest

That is the name we settled on for our team name. Sarah is going to try to draw some sort of design up and then we are going to get some shirts made. Adam (aka Dale) also said he would contact a buddy of his that does tattoo art and see if he would draw something up. We were thinking of some crazy hillbilly looking dude riding on a chainsaw doing a burn out with chips flying out from under him. We will post pics as soon as we can and then take tshirt orders.
We ate A LOT of fish tonight. Thanks too all who came over for sharing with us and hanging out, we had a fun time. Looking forward to the next time we get together and play.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Heck ya! Was awesome as always. I love the AS crew! We cooked mucho fishes.... what A great bunch.






Love sawin afterwards, too. 






And yes
We are working Adam over with the huskys... heh heh


----------



## Hedgerow

You guys suck... 




Glad ya had a good time...

Dolmars rule...


----------



## jonsered raket

Had a great time tonight at the geeks. Dale loved the fish. Also be careful at Andy and Sarahs you might be approached by a odd fellow trying to sell you his meat........ 


Also good job on the 345 Andy, definately has more torque than stock. Not a race winner but a good useable saw, and more important it was your first and you didnt mess it up.


----------



## grandpatractor

Thanks Sarah and Andy for the great hospitality. A good time as usual. The fish is always excellent.
CRUM!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Andy's working hard on the computer tonight.


----------



## jonsered raket

A buddy dropped off a treat for the day.View attachment 300550


Now where can I put some saws

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WetGunPowder

Happy Father's Day to all the f***er's out there! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hoskvarna

jonsered raket said:


> A buddy dropped off a treat for the day.View attachment 300550
> 
> 
> Now where can I put some saws
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



sweet i am envious:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I found a GTG machine for the new CRUM race team.. 

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/cto/3853634842.html


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I found a GTG machine for the new CRUM race team..
> 
> 1985 Winnebago Lesharo RV. 2.5 turbo diesel. needs little TLC 2500 obo



That's right up Andy's alley!!!


----------



## wendell

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I found a GTG machine for the new CRUM race team..
> 
> 1985 Winnebago Lesharo RV. 2.5 turbo diesel. needs little TLC 2500 obo



OMG, that would be hilarious. With the expertise in the group, we could get that baby tricked out!! :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell

And, after I'm homeless next month, it could give me a place to live in between GTG's. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## old guy

That interior is identicle to my wifes 88 Itaska on a Renault chassis with a 2.5 gasser and an auto trans. Turtles beat it off the line but it will cruize at 65.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

is there an arborist council meeting tomorrow night?:msp_confused:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

sarahdodgegeek said:


> is there an arborist council meeting tomorrow night?:msp_confused:



I'm thinking we'll save the meeting till after we're done milling but you know me... I am easily swayed. :')


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm thinking we'll save the meeting till after we're done milling but you know me... I am easily swayed. :')



speaking of which, have we decided on which day this weekend we're going to do the milling?


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> speaking of which, have we decided on which day this weekend we're going to do the milling?



I finished milling the 26" hickory log tonight...
Anyone wanna race in that one???


----------



## jonsered raket

Im free tomorrow if there is a meeting. If no meeting maybe ill end up bugging the dodgegeeks for awile.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Im free tomorrow if there is a meeting. If no meeting maybe ill end up bugging the dodgegeeks for awile.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



C'mon over. I will be outside playing after work. I tore the decking off my skidsteer trailer tonight, might me messing around with that. Or could play with a saw or 2.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

First draft of the CRUM artwork....just black & white for now.
What do y'all think?


----------



## jonsered raket

Ill cruise over tomorrow and give ya a hand. Sarah I like the artwork im still waiting on my art buddy. definately what I was picturing though!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Saturday, he wants to start at 7am... here's the mill..


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'll be there. Anything I should bring?


----------



## jonsered raket

Just got invited up north for fishing, I couldnt turn it down. ill help next time

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

jonsered raket said:


> Just got invited up north for fishing, I couldnt turn it down. ill help next time
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



It just won't be the same without Dale there! ;')







andydodgegeek said:


> I'll be there. Anything I should bring?



Your new hopped up little saw if you want. I think we'll cut the slabs in half, then I haul them out in the dump trailer. I think most of the cants we can just stack on site for now. There's not much room to work with now that the field is planted. Plus its going in the 80's so we not going to do anymore then we have too. I hope tobe haul the Skiddy up early and knock down some tall grass.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I was thinking I would drive my old 47 dodge over and haul a load of cants home. July 20 is coming up soon.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> I was thinking I would drive my old 47 dodge over and haul a load of cants home. July 20 is coming up soon.



Yep, I just assumed you're already doing that. BTW.. Don't forget your wallet this time.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I was thinking I would drive my old 47 dodge over and haul a load of cants home. July 20 is coming up soon.



Will the old Dodge make it all the way over there and back???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Will the old Dodge make it all the way over there and back???
> :msp_sneaky:



SLOWLY but surely.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Yep, I just assumed you're already doing that. BTW.. Don't forget your wallet this time.



If I ACCIDENTALY forget my wallet are you buying lunch?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Who is all coming to help with the milling of the race cants? Hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## wendell

Seeing as the best y'all could come up with for a name was CRUM, I'm giving some thought to moving up your way. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Steve NW WI

wendell said:


> Seeing as the best y'all could come up with for a name was CRUM, I'm giving some thought to moving up your way. :msp_sneaky:



I guess better you than another Minnesowda refugee!


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Who is all coming to help with the milling of the race cants? Hope the weather cooperates.



We're doing a neighborhood charity cut for a neighbor who had a nasty stroke this time last year. Jace delivered 2 semi loads of oak logs last week and we want to get'em done so they can dry some for this winter's burning!


----------



## Ronaldo

WetGunPowder said:


> We're doing a neighborhood charity cut for a neighbor who had a nasty stroke this time last year. Jace delivered 2 semi loads of oak logs last week and we want to get'em done so they can dry some for this winter's burning!



Good for you! You guys do a lot of charity cuts and that is a great service! Wish I was closer.  Be safe

Ron


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> We're doing a neighborhood charity cut for a neighbor who had a nasty stroke this time last year. Jace delivered 2 semi loads of oak logs last week and we want to get'em done so they can dry some for this winter's burning!



I take it this charity cut is tomorrow? If so, sorry, we can't make it, doing the cant work... :msp_unsure:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I take it this charity cut is tomorrow? If so, sorry, I can't make it, I'll be getting tattoos with Angie, Then hanging out at the Burnett Dairy Cheese store...:msp_unsure:



Fixed it for ya :')


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> I'll be there. Anything I should bring?



Yeah there is.... Some Hedge!!


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Yeah there is.... Some Hedge!!



I got a couple logs of it out back... 
You'll have to come get it though...


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Yeah there is.... Some Hedge!!



I will load it up tonight. I forgot about them two chunks.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I better wear all my Husky clothes... that hot pine pitch is going to be nasty... might have to throw a shirt away when we're done!


----------



## andydodgegeek

I always wear husky clothes, mostly because I'm a bit husky. At least that's what all the girls say.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> i always wear husky clothes, mostly because i'm a bit husky. At least that's what all the girls say.



hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I take it this charity cut is tomorrow? If so, sorry, we can't make it, doing the cant work... :msp_unsure:



We could not set the date for this one until the wood got delivered. Thinking we should pick a weekend in October to cut at The One Shot for Interfaith Caregiveres!


----------



## wendell

Sure glad my post was greeted with such enthusiasm.


----------



## WetGunPowder

wendell said:


> Sure glad my post was greeted with such enthusiasm.



Was gonna make a comment-but figured it would take another 3 weeks for you to respond!

Give me a call or shoot me a PM Steve.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Going to try again next weekend... Forecast was right, rain let up for about 2 hours now its drizzling again.


----------



## grandpatractor

I'm baaaack. 
Had a great trip. Ended up helping Tod with a willow that went down over his driveway this afternoon. Was a bit hot.

Wendell, I'm sure they will welcome you north of 87! LOL. 
Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Hedgerow

WetGunPowder said:


> We could not set the date for this one until the wood got delivered. Thinking we should pick a weekend in October to cut at The One Shot for Interfaith Caregiveres!



Just not the 19th!!!
Sorta got a big thing goin on in Jasper, AR that weekend...


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Just not the 19th!!!
> Sorta got a big thing goin on in Jasper, AR that weekend...



Not sorta,there is a Big thing going on in Jasper that weekend. The Iowa boys should have something planned for october also.


----------



## Hedgerow

Mo. Jim said:


> Not sorta,there is a Big thing going on in Jasper that weekend. The Iowa boys should have something planned for october also.



A bunch of em were talking about coming down to Dan's...


----------



## WetGunPowder

WetGunPowder said:


> We could not set the date for this one until the wood got delivered. Thinking we should pick a weekend in October to cut at The One Shot for Interfaith Caregiveres!



We got our project done yesterday! Two semi loads cut, split AND stacked! Done at 12:10pm! How does the first bweekend in Oct look for everyone to cut for Interfaith at the One Shot?


----------



## Steve NW WI

Works for me. Lemme see if I can find a crayon to put it on my calendar.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Steve NW WI said:


> Works for me. Lemme see if I can find a crayon to put it on my calendar.



pele ate all my crayons!:bang:


----------



## jonsered raket

Ill be there, and boyd any word on that 2159 tank?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Small town USA rocks!!! Miltown has bacon stuffed chocolate chip cookies!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

CRUM for some reason just ain't doing it for me... looking to change it to something else- help me out here.....
nominations are open for the name again.

here's one that we came up with, but looking for a bunch to choose from!
backwoods chainsaw racers

Do we want to have a Mn vs wi division? 

Trying to finish off the shirt & get going printing flyers to advertise, but need to get going on it!opcorn:


----------



## Philbert

St Croix Swift Buckers

Upper Midwest Competitive Sawing Association

Chain Saws Unlimited


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Oh ya- and here's a color version of the shirt cartoon I came up with....


----------



## grandpatractor

Jackpine Savage Racing 

Midwest Cookie Cutters


----------



## jonsered raket

C.S.I. Chain Saw Idiots 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

*Nsra*

Northland Saw Racing Association


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Kinda like N.S.R.A.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Derrick Johnson said:


> Kinda like N.S.R.A.



That's exactly what I was thinking for the logo


----------



## grandpatractor

I like NSRA

What about you Wendell?


----------



## Stihl Livin

It also could be 

Northwoods Saw Racing Association


----------



## jonsered raket

We'll be an association ehhh?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

Why not it. It sounds pretty good rolling of the tongue. 

You can say your a proud member of N.S.R.A.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

derbyguy said:


> Northland Saw Racing Association








Derrick Johnson said:


> Kinda like N.S.R.A.








derbyguy said:


> It also could be
> 
> Northwoods Saw Racing Association



Sounds too much like an official organization to me. 

Gotta go Redneck or fun some how...


----------



## Stihl Livin

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sounds too much like an official organization to me.
> 
> Gotta go Redneck or fun some how...



Fine then Jon let's change it to N.S.R.A. 

Northland Saw Racing Addicts


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

derbyguy said:


> Fine then Jon let's change it to N.S.R.A.
> 
> Northland Saw Racing Addicts



Hey! Now your gettin there


----------



## Stihl Livin

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hey! Now your gettin there



I'm just trying to help out. For some reason these things are just coming to me today


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Or.... R.S.R.A

Redneck Saw Racing Association....:msp_tongue:


----------



## Stihl Livin

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Or.... R.S.R.A
> 
> Redneck Saw Racing Association....:msp_tongue:



Redneck Saw Racing Addicts


----------



## flyboy553

S. G. W.

Saws Gone Wild.

You could have a pic of a saw but where the bar is, you would have a big CENSORED sticker. hahha And a really suggestive leer on the face of the saw operator. Or maybe a crazy person leer? ya know, basically a pic of Andy! :hmm3grin2orange:


Ted


----------



## Hedgerow

Ya'll can pick whatever name ya want...
But Levi and I are gonna have to represent the OOO "on our own"racing association...
Or the "WWGPF" association...
"We Wanna Go Pike Fishin'" association...
Oh, and we're bringin' the hurt this time!!!!


----------



## moody

I'm PPE (piss poor equipment) or at least that's my excuse


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Or.... R.S.R.A
> 
> Redneck Saw Racing Association....:msp_tongue:



There you are boys This one has my vote. were do I sign up:help::help::help:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

St Croix swift buckers
Upper Midwest competitive sawing association
Chainsaws unlimited
Jackpine savage racing
Midwest cookie cutter
Chain saw idiots
Northland (or Northwoods) saw racing association (or addicts)
Redneck Saw Racing Association (or addicts)
Saws gone wild
Backwoods chainsaw racers
Any more?


----------



## jonsered raket

I think we need to call a council meeting to decide the name, Whats the plans on tomorrow? Dale is ready.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> were do I sign up:help::help::help:



At the Burnett County Fairgrounds... August 24th.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

jonsered raket said:


> I think we need to call a council meeting to decide the name, Whats the plans on tomorrow? Dale is ready.



Dale Needs to be in Grantsburg Saturday morning to help cut cants...


----------



## andydodgegeek

How about Tdawgs tommorrow night?


----------



## jonsered raket

Dale will be in grantsburg saturday morning, I could make it to tdawgs tomorrow if that happens as well. Might be able to test out my 394 if i get ambitious


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

woohoo! I want to go to T-Dawgs! I want to go to T-Dawgs!


----------



## 5R-INC

T-dogs sounds good to me. I think I can make it for a change.


----------



## wendell

WetGunPowder said:


> Was gonna make a comment-but figured it would take another 3 weeks for you to respond!
> 
> Give me a call or shoot me a PM Steve.



I guess I better call since your Inbox is always full.



grandpatractor said:


> I like NSRA
> 
> What about you Wendell?



I can live with that.

How about Upper Midwest Worksaw Racers?


----------



## Derrick Johnson

T- DAWGS sounds great. Unless its just us minnesnowtans


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> T- DAWGS sounds great. Unless its just us minnesnowtans



Angie and I will be there... I gotta show off the new hat she bought me.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

OK... tomorrow night. T-Dawgs. Hope to see all y'all there that can make it! 
If you can't make it - sure would preciate your input by putting a vote on here so by the end of the evening, we'll have a name! 
Then we'll need a saying for the back, and then off to the screen printers, so I'll be working up the size & color list soon! :msp_thumbsup:


St Croix swift buckers
Upper Midwest competitive sawing association
Chainsaws unlimited
Jackpine savage racing
Midwest cookie cutter
Chain saw idiots
Northland (or Northwoods) saw racing association (or addicts)
Redneck Saw Racing Association (or addicts)
Saws gone wild
Backwoods chainsaw racers
Upper Midwest Worksaw Racers
Any more?


----------



## polkat

i am not that creative but i sure will buy a shirt i may even participate in one of your events thats my plan as of now


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OK... tomorrow night. T-Dawgs. Hope to see all y'all there that can make it!
> If you can't make it - sure would preciate your input by putting a vote on here so by the end of the evening, we'll have a name!
> Then we'll need a saying for the back, and then off to the screen printers, so I'll be working up the size & color list soon! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> 
> St Croix swift buckers
> Upper Midwest competitive sawing association
> Chainsaws unlimited
> Jackpine savage racing
> Midwest cookie cutter
> Chain saw idiots
> Northland (or Northwoods) saw racing association (or addicts)
> Redneck Saw Racing Association (or addicts)
> Saws gone wild
> Backwoods chainsaw racers
> Upper Midwest Worksaw Racers
> Any more?



I like 2 o them.. 
JSR
CSI


Less is more...


----------



## andydodgegeek

6pm Dinner at T Dawgs tomorrow night. Be there.:msp_smile:


----------



## grandpatractor

Ok Everyone! 
I need some votes for another project. Chrissy and I made the highlight page while we were on the dragon last week 
Need you to go to the link and vote on our picture. Just click on the stars to vote on that page. Here is the link and the pic.
If we get the most votes we get a free poster. Help us out !

US129 Photos on the Dragon Photos - Deals Gap Photos - Tail of the Dragon Photos


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> 6pm Dinner at T Dawgs tomorrow night. Be there.:msp_smile:



OK:msp_biggrin:


----------



## jonsered raket

Ill be at t-dawgs! I think saws gone wild would be a good one for an eye catching logo. C.S.I. Would make a good shirt in my book. Id prefer a more po'boy sound than a professional team. Im a hack:beer:

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ronaldo

grandpatractor said:


> Ok Everyone!
> I need some votes for another project. Chrissy and I made the highlight page while we were on the dragon last week
> Need you to go to the link and vote on our picture. Just click on the stars to vote on that page. Here is the link and the pic.
> If we get the most votes we get a free poster. Help us out !
> 
> US129 Photos on the Dragon Photos - Deals Gap Photos - Tail of the Dragon Photos



Done voted! Nice Photo


----------



## Homelite410

What happened to C.R.U.M.?


----------



## Stihl Livin

Hedgerow said:


> I like 2 o them..
> JSR
> CSI
> 
> 
> Less is more...



Less is more but doing these at a county fair something maybe a little more conservative may look better. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Derrick Johnson

grandpatractor said:


> Ok Everyone!
> I need some votes for another project. Chrissy and I made the highlight page while we were on the dragon last week
> Need you to go to the link and vote on our picture. Just click on the stars to vote on that page. Here is the link and the pic.
> If we get the most votes we get a free poster. Help us out !
> 
> US129 Photos on the Dragon Photos - Deals Gap Photos - Tail of the Dragon Photos





Voted!!!! Good pic


----------



## hoskvarna

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Angie and I will be there... I gotta show off the new hat she bought me.



sweet hat:msp_w00t::msp_w00t:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OK... tomorrow night. T-Dawgs. Hope to see all y'all there that can make it!
> If you can't make it - sure would preciate your input by putting a vote on here so by the end of the evening, we'll have a name!
> Then we'll need a saying for the back, and then off to the screen printers, so I'll be working up the size & color list soon! :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> 
> St Croix swift buckers
> Upper Midwest competitive sawing association
> Chainsaws unlimited
> Jackpine savage racing
> Midwest cookie cutter
> Chain saw idiots
> Northland (or Northwoods) saw racing association (or addicts)
> Redneck Saw Racing Association (or addicts)
> Saws gone wild
> Backwoods chainsaw racers
> Upper Midwest Worksaw Racers
> Any more?


We settled on Redneck Saw Racing....
With a saying "stand back-I'm gonna cut one....." on the back of the shirt....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We settled on Redneck Saw Racing....
> With a saying "stand back-I'm gonna cut one....." on the back of the shirt....



I am now officially taking orders.... 
Please be sure I know who's AS handle the order is for, plus quantity, size, and color.


----------



## polkat

thats great please sign me up for one large. color "forest green ". of corse


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

For those of you who didn't make the council meeting tonight, here are the minutes....
Don't fall asleep in the back.... - YouTube


----------



## Hedgerow

derbyguy said:


> Less is more but doing these at a county fair something maybe a little more conservative may look better. Just my 2 cents



Like that matters to anyone on the fair board???
They been doin this for years, and guess what...
I don't think anyone ever asked JD for an association name...
This one is just for the crew...
I say, whatever turns their crank...

I'll order a shirt...


Life is too short to worry bout pleasing everyone...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> "stand back-I'm gonna cut one....." on the back of the shirt....



for those of you who didn't figure it out yet, ya..that one was from the stool maker...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hah maybe we should have a few different shirt-backs....

Stand back- I'm gonna cut one
I can make a mean stool
We cut all wood- except morning


Could be fun.....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I am now officially taking orders....
> Please be sure I know who's AS handle the order is for, plus quantity, size, and color.



You want a shirt? Also be sure to let me know which of the 3 events you'll be attending, and I'll be sure to have it there. First event is in Rush City, MN July 20- I'd like to place as much of this order in time for that fair as is possible, even if you plan to attend a later fair.

Dates again for your reference:

Chisago county fair- Rush City. Sat. July 20th 4:30 pm
Pine county fair- Pine City Sun. Aug 4th 12 noon
Burnett county fair- Grantsburg Sat. Aug 24th 10 am


----------



## grandpatractor

put me in for a couple of 3XL. Blue and what ever else looks good with the graphics. Surprise me.


----------



## grandpatractor

grandpatractor said:


> Ok Everyone!
> I need some votes for another project. Chrissy and I made the highlight page while we were on the dragon last week
> Need you to go to the link and vote on our picture. Just click on the stars to vote on that page. Here is the link and the pic.
> If we get the most votes we get a free poster. Help us out !
> 
> US129 Photos on the Dragon Photos - Deals Gap Photos - Tail of the Dragon Photos





Ronaldo said:


> Done voted! Nice Photo





Derrick Johnson said:


> Voted!!!! Good pic




Thanks for the votes everyone. It looks like you can vote once each day. I think they award the prize on monday or tuesday.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I am now officially taking orders....
> Please be sure I know who's AS handle the order is for, plus quantity, size, and color.



I will Take 2 white larges and 2 black larges too, let me know what I owe ya so I can get ya some cash


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Dale don't need no stinking t shirts!!! He's just going to head down to the tattoo shop & get him some more ink done! Lol....


----------



## Philbert

Sarah,

How much for the shirts if you have mail one?

Any choice of colors?

Thanks. 

Philbert


----------



## wendell

grandpatractor said:


> Ok Everyone!
> I need some votes for another project. Chrissy and I made the highlight page while we were on the dragon last week
> Need you to go to the link and vote on our picture. Just click on the stars to vote on that page. Here is the link and the pic.
> If we get the most votes we get a free poster. Help us out !
> 
> US129 Photos on the Dragon Photos - Deals Gap Photos - Tail of the Dragon Photos



I can't believe you're kicking the girl in the bikini. :cool2:

I'll take a shirt even though you picked the wrong name again.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Sarah,
> 
> How much for the shirts if you have mail one?
> 
> Any choice of colors?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert



Not sure yet just sent it off for general pricing this afternoon, but I would expect it will be in the 10-15$ range shipped to my door... shipping from here to you is usually $3-5 for the 1st couple shirts. Since you're a regular, I might be willing to ship ya one...oke:


----------



## Stihl Livin

It gives him a reason to come to the races if you don't ship it to him.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Anyone heard from TM lately. I haven't seen him post anything on here in a while.


----------



## jonsered raket

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Dale don't need no stinking t shirts!!! He's just going to head down to the tattoo shop & get him some more ink done! Lol....



I havent gotten a tattoo in years, I am due though. Ill take 2 shirts 1 red and 1 black. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philbert

Put me in for an XL shirt in a darker color: green, navy blue, etc. 

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Sawmill guy cant make it Saturday 

He said he could do it next weekend.. but I think most of us have plans already for the 4th.


----------



## donutleaf

*Mid-State and back at ya !*



plowin-fire said:


> You left out South Dakota.... Since no one around here likes saws like me!



You're right about "liking saws as much as me." I know enough to operate one safely but, little as far as modding or competition use; for me, they're a very useful but, dangerous tool. I don't dislike them but, I'm really nothing more than a user at this time. That said, 'Hi-ya' ! Now, I'm off to try and learn how to replace the darn muffler shield that broke and melted my chain brake. (No laughter, I'm still p-o'd).


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

donutleaf said:


> You're right about "liking saws as much as me." I know enough to operate one safely but, little as far as modding or competition use; for me, they're a very useful but, dangerous tool. I don't dislike them but, I'm really nothing more than a user at this time. That said, 'Hi-ya' ! Now, I'm off to try and learn how to replace the darn muffler shield that broke and melted my chain brake. (No laughter, I'm still p-o'd).



Welcome to AS!


----------



## andydodgegeek

donutleaf said:


> You're right about "liking saws as much as me." I know enough to operate one safely but, little as far as modding or competition use; for me, they're a very useful but, dangerous tool. I don't dislike them but, I'm really nothing more than a user at this time. That said, 'Hi-ya' ! Now, I'm off to try and learn how to replace the darn muffler shield that broke and melted my chain brake. (No laughter, I'm still p-o'd).



Hi new guy. First thing I gotta ask is what is "donutleaf"? I love donuts. Cool to see your first post is on our thread.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sawmill guy cant make it Saturday
> 
> He said he could do it next weekend.. but I think most of us have plans already for the 4th.



RRR!!! Well if it comes down to it I wouldn't care if we raced in round logs at the fair in Rush City. I even said to Sarah it would maybe be cool to have a 24-28" red oak log to cut up to show the locals what a ported saw is all about. What do you all think of that?


----------



## samdweezel05

andydodgegeek said:


> RRR!!! Well if it comes down to it I wouldn't care if we raced in round logs at the fair in Rush City. I even said to Sarah it would maybe be cool to have a 24-28" red oak log to cut up to show the locals what a ported saw is all about. What do you all think of that?



I think it's an amazing idea. Can I bring my Avatar?


----------



## wendell

samdweezel05 said:


> I think it's an amazing idea. Can I bring my Avatar?



No


----------



## donutleaf

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi new guy. First thing I gotta ask is what is "donutleaf"? I love donuts. Cool to see your first post is on our thread.



Honestly, it's a kinda-sorta play on words : do not leaf as in : I'm not leafing but, feel free to interpret as you wish, it's also kinda open for that as well. 
I came here to look into a search result from google on replacing the muffler shield for my Poulan 4620. My profile pretty much sums the level of expertise I own with chainsaws and as I was in the process of doing my small community a favor by removing a large elm tree when the shield apparently removed itself from the back-end of the muffler resulting in the melt-down of the chain brake assembly, something I read in here as an inevitable result of improper ministrations towards modding of mufflers, I wasn't certain if I could figure out how one went about repairing or replacing the shield; silly me, I learned the quickest method was to purchase the entire assembly as the shield part has been rendered obsolete. I can certainly testify to chain brake melt downs today so, I learned 2 new things ! 

I'm afraid I'm going to be one of those semi-regulars here as I'm attempting to start a working retirement with a newly purchased food trailer and everything about it is brand new for me and my wife. I still hope to read as much of the forums as I can find the time to get back here for and I'll try to upload some pictures some may find interesting, hopefully. We had a really large tornado come through here 3 years ago and I've been cutting the dead trees down for firewood in a heavily forested area near the White River area of South Dakota ever since. It's really amazing to see 80ft cottonwoods ripped out by the roots along with elm and ash of substantial dimensions as well. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Hedgerow

samdweezel05 said:


> I think it's an amazing idea. Can I bring my Avatar?



You can, but they're chity...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

*T-shirt Order*

OK, we're moving forward - just got word from the T-shirt feller that he'll be able to get some shirts done in time for the Rush City fair on July 20, but I need to get him the order ASAP. So far, I've got orders for the following folks:
the dodgegeeks, wendell, hedge, Grandpatractor, Dale, Derrick, Polkat & Philbert. I plan to send in my 1st order on Monday - so if you want one, chime in- and for those of you who may know someone who would want one and know their phone #, give em a shout & tell em to chime in! :msp_w00t:

Thanks,

-The shirt lady


----------



## Hedgerow

Chad and Derek payed us a visit last night at the freedom fest...
Always a big hit...



Work Saw Collector said:


>



I think I converted Derek to Dolmars now...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OK, we're moving forward - just got word from the T-shirt feller that he'll be able to get some shirts done in time for the Rush City fair on July 20, but I need to get him the order ASAP. So far, I've got orders for the following folks:
> the dodgegeeks, wendell, hedge, Grandpatractor, Dale, Derrick, Polkat & Philbert. I plan to send in my 1st order on Monday - so if you want one, chime in- and for those of you who may know someone who would want one and know their phone #, give em a shout & tell em to chime in! :msp_w00t:
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -The shirt lady



I'll take 3 shirts. Small, Large & Extra large. All orange


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'll take 3 shirts. Small, Large & Extra large. All orange



Got it. By the way- I have a spare small black largest shirt... want it? (Free)


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Got it. By the way- I have a spare small black largest shirt... want it? (Free)



Oh yeah!


----------



## 5R-INC

I would like 2 in a dark color in xl.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I'll take 1 in xxl orange, thanks.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Stand Back! I'm gonna cut one!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Last call for 1st call... placing the order tonight!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I'm just wondering if it would be a good idea to try and mill those cants on the 4th??? Before I ask Donnie is anybody interested or available? Myself & my 2 boys could make it.


----------



## Steve NW WI

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Last call for 1st call... placing the order tonight!






I'll take an XL in any color that Jakes' saws ain't. (Black is fine.)




HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm just wondering if it would be a good idea to try and mill those cants on the 4th??? Before I ask Donnie is anybody interested or available? Myself & my 2 boys could make it.



Could help early to mid afternoon, got plans after about 2.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Could help early to mid afternoon, got plans after about 2.


 
You do realize "afternoon" is actually referring to the period of time that begins after 12 o'clock noon, right?oke:


----------



## jerrycmorrow

grandpatractor said:


> Ok Everyone!
> I need some votes for another project. Chrissy and I made the highlight page while we were on the dragon last week
> Need you to go to the link and vote on our picture. Just click on the stars to vote on that page. Here is the link and the pic.
> If we get the most votes we get a free poster. Help us out !
> 
> US129 Photos on the Dragon Photos - Deals Gap Photos - Tail of the Dragon Photos



voted. looks like yall gonna get a poster since you're way out front in the vote count.


----------



## WetGunPowder

*Weekly Council Meeting*

How bout having it at the racetrack Friday nite? It will be the first race with the Boyd's Outdoor Power sponsorship on the 20 car!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Steve NW WI

sarahdodgegeek said:


> You do realize "afternoon" is actually referring to the period of time that begins after 12 o'clock noon, right?oke:



After about 4pm on the 4th, it's just gonna be "5 o'clock somewhere" the rest of the weekend.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I am available to help on the 4th. Maybe eat a piece of cheese.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> I am available to help on the 4th. Maybe eat a piece of cheese.



Maybe 2.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I just got ahold of Donnie the sawmill guy, he said the 4th will work for him. Plan on staring around 7 am


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I just got ahold of Donnie the sawmill guy, he said the 4th will work for him. Plan on staring around 7 am



Ok.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Meet at the log pile at 7? Who all is gonna be there?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Meet at the log pile at 7? Who all is gonna be there?



That's What I'm guessing but I'll have to check with him later. 

Roll call

Jon+2
Donnie (sawmill guy) +1


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Roll call

Jon+2
Donnie (sawmill guy) +1
Dodgegeeks


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Last call for 1st call... placing the order tonight!



shirts have been ordered. We should have them before the rush city fair. Now I just have to figure out the flyer!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Roll call

Jon+2
Donnie (sawmill guy) +1
Dodgegeeks 
Steve NW WI + a big bottle of Mtn Dew. It'll be a short night for me if I'm gonna be up there at 7.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Steve NW WI said:


> Roll call
> 
> Jon+2
> Donnie (sawmill guy) +1
> Dodgegeeks
> Steve NW WI + a big bottle of Mtn Dew. It'll be a short night for me if I'm gonna be up there at 7.



If it makes you feel better you can show up at 7:05


----------



## andydodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Roll call
> 
> Jon+2
> Donnie (sawmill guy) +1
> Dodgegeeks
> Steve NW WI + a big bottle of Mtn Dew. It'll be a short night for me if I'm gonna be up there at 7.



Are you going to be whiny like that all day when we are cutting? :biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI

No, just till the caffeine kicks in.

Anything I need to bring?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Steve NW WI said:


> No, just till the caffeine kicks in.
> 
> Anything I need to bring?



Just something to remove pine picth off your clothes..


Oh, and a lot of Mountain Dew!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Will mtn dew remove pine pitch?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Will mtn dew remove pine pitch?



You just be sure to bring some bug spray... cuz I aint checking you for ticks...


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> You just be sure to bring some bug spray... cuz I aint checking you for ticks...



What's the matter, you don't like digging thru all that fur?


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> What's the matter, you don't like digging thru all that fur?



Call moobs for that...
Monkeys are gifted in that area...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Call moobs for that...
> Monkeys are gifted in that area...



HA! 

BTW... It's 5 o'clock somewhere..


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> HA!
> 
> BTW... It's 5 o'clock somewhere..



BTW that reminds me... I gotta get to the house soon... Got a guy coming over that wants to buy my boat...


----------



## grandpatractor

Roll call

Jon+2
Donnie (sawmill guy) +1
Dodgegeeks
Steve NW WI + a big bottle of Mtn Dew. It'll be a short night for me if I'm gonna be up there at 7.
J.D. + some til close to noon.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Wendell wanted me to post he maybe in St. Croix area tomorrow night and very thirsty! If anyone is interested, keep your ears open for updates.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Lookout Jasper Arkansas!!! We are on our way! WOO HOO!

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/emd/3895215577.html


----------



## jerrycmorrow

no rust and the bathroom sleeps 4. cool


----------



## srcarr52

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Lookout Jasper Arkansas!!! We are on our way! WOO HOO!
> 
> 1978 Dodge mini home for sale



That is a thing of beauty. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## moody

Too bad it's a Dodge  Just messing with you guys. Nice little ride and cheap!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

srcarr52 said:


> That is a thing of beauty. :msp_biggrin:



Obviously we're not high maintenance like that crew from Iowa....


----------



## wendell

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Wendell wanted me to post he maybe in St. Croix area tomorrow night and very thirsty! If anyone is interested, keep your ears open for updates.



Wow, the interest leaves me speechless.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Wow, the interest leaves me speechless.



Hell Wendell... I'm still waiting on the asphalt beduin to come pick up a .404 chain!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

moody said:


> Too bad it's a Dodge  Just messing with you guys. Nice little ride and cheap!



Ah hem. :hell_boy:


----------



## Steve NW WI

wendell said:


> Wow, the interest leaves me speechless.



I figure you'll be in bed before I get off work, otherwise I'd take the long way home and say hi.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Hell Wendell... I'm still waiting on the asphalt beduin to come pick up a .404 chain!!!



Someday soon, I'm sure. I was driving by you almost weekly but it has been a while.



Steve NW WI said:


> I figure you'll be in bed before I get off work, otherwise I'd take the long way home and say hi.



What time?


----------



## Steve NW WI

Midnightish by the time I'd get there.


----------



## wendell

Either Jon or I will update this thread later. I'm picking up a load in Barron and it depends on when I get finished whether I'll be able to head back west or just need to go south.

Steve, keep an eye out. If I can stay, I'd be up for waiting for you as long as you'd drop me back at the truck as I'm sure Jon will need his beauty sleep.


----------



## jra1100

From what I recall from the last GTG, we ALL could use some beauty sleep. JR


----------



## Steve NW WI

Almost forgot, till the Off Topic crew reminded me, Happy Birthday Sarah!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Almost forgot, till the Off Topic crew reminded me, Happy Birthday Sarah!



AWwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Thanks, Steve!

:msp_blushing:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Almost forgot, till the Off Topic crew reminded me, Happy Birthday Sarah!



Oh yeah, that's right. I knew I was forgetting something.:msp_scared:


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Almost forgot, till the Off Topic crew reminded me, Happy Birthday Sarah!



We gotta remind you of everything Steve...
That's pretty scary when you think about it...
:waaaht:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> We gotta remind you of everything Steve...
> That's pretty scary when you think about it...
> :waaaht:



Yeah, hey Steve, don't forget to put your pants on before you go to work.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

happy birthday sarah. kinda like groundhogs day, eh?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hey, took a pass at the flyer - please offer suggestions or alternatives! I'd like to bring em to print next week.... Everything about it including the colors are all super easy to change, so please offer feedback!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Yeah, hey Steve, don't forget to put your pants on before you go to work.



This reminder, coming from you? Lord of no pants?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Sarah's birthday party at wards bar at 530!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jerrycmorrow said:


> happy birthday sarah. kinda like groundhogs day, eh?



I dunno, it;s kinda like groundhog's day if ya ask me.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Sarah's birthday party at wards bar at 530!!



D'oh!

I'll be eatin some vittles with Mr. Dodgegeek & muh maw & paw @ the Old Log Cabin restaurant in Forest Lake at 530... Might haveta celebrate with cheese tomorrow!! 

By all means - celebrate in my absence!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hey, took a pass at the flyer - please offer suggestions or alternatives! I'd like to bring em to print next week.... Everything about it including the colors are all super easy to change, so please offer feedback!!



Flyer looks awesome.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

sarahdodgegeek said:


> D'oh!
> 
> I'll be eatin some vittles with Mr. Dodgegeek & muh maw & paw @ the Old Log Cabin restaurant in Forest Lake at 530... Might haveta celebrate with cheese tomorrow!!
> 
> By all means - celebrate in my absence!



Not a problem!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

sarahdodgegeek said:


> hey, took a pass at the flyer - please offer suggestions or alternatives! I'd like to bring em to print next week.... Everything about it including the colors are all super easy to change, so please offer feedback!!



perfect!!!


----------



## Philbert

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hey, took a pass at the flyer - please offer suggestions or alternatives!



Looks Great!

Minor suggestion: Maybe put quotes around "Redneck Saw Racers", or clarify that it is the Redneck Saw Racers _Association_? Folks not familiar with this group (meaning anyone not on this thread) might be confused.

Maybe:_ Sponsored by the "Redneck Saw Racers" Association of St. Croix Valley - A group dedicated to good, clean fun with chainsaws!_

Would JD like to add an e-mail address for inquires?

Philbert


----------



## wendell

I think Philbert's point is a good one. Maybe the 3rd time will be the charm for a name?!?

Happy Birthday, Sarah.

Anyone not at Ward's Bar tonight is a :looser: .

And, Steve, I'm unfortunately going to have to renege on my earlier statement. I recalculated my hours and am going to have to get up very early tomorrow so will NOT be staying until midnight.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Looks Great!
> 
> Minor suggestion: Maybe put quotes around "Redneck Saw Racers", or clarify that it is the Redneck Saw Racers _Association_? Folks not familiar with this group (meaning anyone not on this thread) might be confused.
> 
> Maybe:_ Sponsored by the "Redneck Saw Racers" Association of St. Croix Valley - A group dedicated to good, clean fun with chainsaws!_
> 
> Would JD like to add an e-mail address for inquires?
> 
> Philbert



excellent suggestions! Thank you very much, that is exactly the kind of stuff I was hoping to get. I'll do some tweaking and repost before I actually print this. By the way, any thoughts on how many should be printed? Anyone?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

wendell said:


> I think Philbert's point is a good one. Maybe the 3rd time will be the charm for a name?!?
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sarah.
> 
> Anyone not at Ward's Bar tonight is a :looser: .
> 
> And, Steve, I'm unfortunately going to have to renege on my earlier statement. I recalculated my hours and am going to have to get up very early tomorrow so will NOT be staying until midnight.



I am starting to think I might have to stop at wards bar after dinner....


----------



## wendell

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I am starting to think I might have to stop at wards bar after dinner....



I like the way you think!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Sarah's party is underway!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Who is the weird looking dude next to Boyd?


----------



## 8433jeff

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Lookout Jasper Arkansas!!! We are on our way! WOO HOO!
> 
> 1978 Dodge mini home for sale



You will be stylin' and profilin' in that. Some expanded metal around the top, and you should have plenty o room for a saw or thirty, plus supplies.
Does it have a receiver for JD's vise?



Steve NW WI said:


> Who is the weird looking dude next to Boyd?



Hes training to be a mod for this thread. Maybe he'll turn out to be a good one, as we don't have any of them yet.


----------



## 5R-INC

Page 4!! What happened to everyone?


----------



## WetGunPowder

I know where JD is!:taped:


----------



## grandpatractor

WetGunPowder said:


> I know where JD is!:taped:



I'm Baaaack! For a week or so!:msp_wink:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I've got 30 color printed flyers for posting for the 3 fairs, folks! Lemme know the who / how many info, please...


----------



## Philbert

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I've got 30 color printed flyers for posting for the 3 fairs, folks! Lemme know the who / how many info, please...



Sarah,

I'll send you my e-mail address via PM - maybe you can send me a PDF ( or other printable) version?

Thanks

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

grandpatractor said:


> I'm Baaaack! For a week or so!:msp_wink:



Please give us more details!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Pics from the 4th. First was our mascot for the day, hen turkey that hung out in the field all morning. 







The setup, band mills are pretty cool.






Jon hauling more logs to the mill:






Some of the crew. Duane (5Rinc), Jon (Heavy Fuel), Sarah (hiding behind Jon) and Andy, the Dodgegeeks:






A poor shot of loading Andy's old Dodge with cants:






I thought I had more pics, but I don't know what happened to them. I do have a short video loading.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Video. If it doesn't work, go here to see it: Milling race cants - YouTube

<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/JBXUmTumvy8?hl=en_US&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/JBXUmTumvy8?hl=en_US&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Philbert

YES you cant (?) !


----------



## Philbert

Was tied up with work for a while, and have been 'catching up' on some of the left over storm clean up work in the Cities. HOT! HUMID! HOT!. (Did I also mention the humidity?)

Did get to run an MS 261 for the first time. Nice. A little heavier than I would like, but nice.

Philbert


----------



## grandpatractor

WetGunPowder said:


> Please give us more details!



Yes I took a job in Williston ND turning wrenches. Not sure when I leave yet.


----------



## Philbert

grandpatractor said:


> Yes I took a job in Williston ND turning wrenches. Not sure when I leave yet.



Good luck with your new job JD. 

Make sure your housing is locked in before you go! Read about a lot of guys sleeping in parking lots there. 

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> Yes I took a job in Williston ND turning wrenches. Not sure when I leave yet.



good luck with the new job, JD!
of course, this begs the next question(S)...
Before we start putting Flyers up all over town, is Jon going to be able to take over trailer duty for all 3? Are we still on for all 3 fairs?
I'm sure I'm not the only one who had been thinking about this anyway, but this just change of plans reminded me to actually ask: how about a roll call... Who is planning on being at which fair?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Rush city: July 20

Dodgegeeks


Pine city: August 4

Dodgegeeks


Grantsburg: August 24

Dodgegeeks


----------



## Stihl Livin

I can help out on the July 20th or the August 24th. Just let me know when and where to meet.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

sarahdodgegeek said:


> is Jon going to be able to take over trailer duty for all 3?



I heard Jon's taking a job in Springfield Mo.....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Rush city: July 20
> 
> Dodgegeeks
> HEAVYFUEL
> 
> Pine city: August 4
> 
> Dodgegeeks
> HEAVYFUEL
> 
> Grantsburg: August 24
> 
> Dodgegeeks
> HEAVYFUEL (far from sober)



Updated


----------



## Steve NW WI

Rush city: July 20

Dodgegeeks
HEAVYFUEL
Steve NW WI

Pine city: August 4

Dodgegeeks
HEAVYFUEL
Steve NW WI

Grantsburg: August 24

Dodgegeeks
HEAVYFUEL (far from sober)


----------



## Steve NW WI

JD are you moving out west permanently or just going out for some oil field money while the getting's good?


----------



## wendell

Steve NW WI said:


> JD are you moving out west permanently or just going out for some oil field money while the getting's good?



That's a silly question. No one moves to Williston permanently.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Steve NW WI said:


> Rush city: July 20
> 
> Dodgegeeks
> HEAVYFUEL
> Steve NW WI
> Derbyguy?
> 
> Pine city: August 4
> 
> Dodgegeeks
> HEAVYFUEL
> Steve NW WI
> 
> Grantsburg: August 24
> 
> Dodgegeeks
> HEAVYFUEL (far from sober)


Derbyguy


----------



## WetGunPowder

I think this weeks council meeting should be at the races Friday nite. We can grill and swill and send GPT off to prairiedog land in style!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I heard Jon's taking a job in Springfield Mo.....



where is that blasted dislike button?:msp_angry:


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> I think this weeks council meeting should be at the races Friday nite. We can grill and swill and send GPT off to prairiedog land in style!



What time should a person be there?


----------



## grandpatractor

sarahdodgegeek said:


> where is that blasted dislike button?:msp_angry:



Nep rep his azz!:jester:


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> What time should a person be there?



We'll head up from the shop around 5. Racing starts at 7.


----------



## polkat

i rely want to go to at least one but ?? i never really know i dont plan anymore if the day is open she may let me slip away. probally be sharping chains on my tailgate at the fair if i can get there..


----------



## Philbert

WetGunPowder said:


> I think this weeks council meeting should be at the races Friday nite. We can grill and swill and send GPT off to prairiedog land in style!



Do we call that '_*WEST* Dakota_ '?

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

Philbert said:


> Do we call that '_*WEST* Dakota_ '?
> 
> Philbert



Nope-Sconnie works just fine!


----------



## grandpatractor

Rush city: July 20

Dodgegeeks
HEAVYFUEL
Steve NW WI
Derbyguy?

Pine city: August 4

Dodgegeeks
HEAVYFUEL
Steve NW WI

Grantsburg: August 24

Dodgegeeks
HEAVYFUEL (far from sober)
Grandpatractor





Somebody else can run my saws at the other fairs. Hey Sarah, wanna beat Andy?:msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek

She said no she doesn't, your saws should stay home.:msp_smile:


----------



## pele55

Steve NW WI said:


> Rush city: July 20
> 
> Dodgegeeks
> HEAVYFUEL
> Steve NW WI
> 
> Pine city: August 4
> 
> Dodgegeeks
> HEAVYFUEL
> Steve NW WI
> 
> Grantsburg: August 24
> 
> Dodgegeeks
> HEAVYFUEL (far from sober)


pele55... all 3


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Rush city: July 20

Dodgegeeks
HEAVYFUEL
Steve NW WI
Derbyguy?
Pele55

Pine city: August 4

Dodgegeeks
HEAVYFUEL
Steve NW WI
Pele55

Grantsburg: August 24

Dodgegeeks
HEAVYFUEL (far from sober)
Grandpatractor
Pele55


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> Somebody else can run my saws at the other fairs. Hey Sarah, wanna beat Andy?:msp_w00t:



Hmmm. is it a coincidence? now that I've got a 420 that could be yours, you are suddenly not going to be racing? oke:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi! Whats goin on? We were just hangin' out with Dale. Just shooting the chit and eating pizza. We took a nice drive in my old International dump truck, nice to air it out once in a while. Anyone else doing anything interesting?


----------



## Ronaldo

Just working and sleeping(some).

Ron


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

its always fun to hang out with Dale! I think derrick might have been a little bit busy last night hahaha. Congrats to Derrick and erin, on their new baby girl just born a couple days ago!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Page 99.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Congrats Derek, you gonna post pics of your new little girl?


----------



## Philbert

Posted a sign for the races at a local saw shop here, and e-mailed one to a friend.
Sent one to one of the regional distributors too (Magneto Power) - any other reps/distributors we should 'notify'?

Will try to show up if I can. (Is there an unlimited voltage battery class?)

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Page 99.



are we on page 100 yet?:still_dreaming:


----------



## Stihl Livin

I plan on coming to the Chisago and grantsburg fairs but they are both weekends right before the wife goes out of state so I will have to wait and see. Plus the water cross is in grantsburg the weekend of the Chisago fair.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> I plan on coming to the Chisago and grantsburg fairs but they are both weekends right before the wife goes out of state so I will have to wait and see. Plus the water cross is in grantsburg the weekend of the Chisago fair.



plenty of time for both of those!


----------



## Wood Doctor

Philbert said:


> Do we call that '_*WEST* Dakota_ '?
> 
> Philbert


Hey Philbert, do you have any idea why Nebraska was screened out from this GTG? My theory is that they don't want any sharpening technicians who save 400 or more chains a year to meet up and compare notes. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Wood Doctor said:


> Hey Philbert, do you have any idea why Nebraska was screened out from this GTG? My theory is that they don't want any sharpening technicians who save 400 or more chains a year to meet up and compare notes. :msp_sneaky:



D'oh! Guess we missed one... :msp_mellow:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

how could we possibly not be on page 100 yet?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We've GOT to be on 100 by now... :haha:


----------



## Stihl Livin

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We've GOT to be on 100 by now... :haha:



Sarah are you that bored tonight


----------



## Philbert

Wood Doctor said:


> Hey Philbert, do you have any idea why Nebraska was screened out from this GTG?



?Do they even have TREES? I know that they have sunflowers . . . 

Philbert


----------



## 5R-INC

I am planning on making it to all 3 fairs. One of the boys will probably be coming with too. Looks like a good forecast for the races tomorrow night.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> Sarah are you that bored tonight



Maaaaaybe


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> Congrats Derek, you gonna post pics of your new little girl?



Thanks guys.. I'll get working on the pictures


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Page 100 Baby pics









https://www.facebook.com/derrick.johnson.357284


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Derrick Johnson said:


> Page 100 Baby pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/derrick.johnson.357284



Too many pics to choose from!!! All the good ones are on here


----------



## Hedgerow

Wassup in the north country????


----------



## Steve NW WI

Just got home from a loooooong week of work - at least it seemed that way after the 4th weekend.

Might actually get some wood cut for myself this weekend, if the wind ain't too bad tomorrow.

You're out kinda late tonight ain't ya Matt?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Going out to the shop in a couple minutes, got about 20 saws to sharpen and get ready for the races next weekend.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Next weekend already? Crap - I got stuff to do!


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Just got home from a loooooong week of work - at least it seemed that way after the 4th weekend.
> 
> Might actually get some wood cut for myself this weekend, if the wind ain't too bad tomorrow.
> 
> You're out kinda late tonight ain't ya Matt?



Fair week... 
Stupid schedule... Add 2 late night basketball games and you got last night...


----------



## Ronaldo

Mark and I just took the Briggs off the wood splitter and put on a nice N.O.S Honda GX 340. Sooooooo much smoother, quieter, and more fuel efficient too. Just did some splitting this morning and it worked great.

Ron


----------



## Beefie

Whatsup everyone? Racing already, wow how time flys. How far into MN is this first race? 


Beefie


----------



## Stihl Livin

Beefie said:


> Whatsup everyone? Racing already, wow how time flys. How far into MN is this first race?
> 
> 
> Beefie



It's not very far across the river from st croix falls.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Beefie said:


> Whatsup everyone? Racing already, wow how time flys. How far into MN is this first race?
> 
> 
> Beefie



Rush City is about 10 miles west of Grantsburg and about 5 miles south. You thinking about coming over?


----------



## Stihl Livin

Whoops I was thinking Chisago the town for some reason.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just got in from the shop and my arms are soar. I put my old 77 Husky back together and got it running good, cleaned up about 10 saws, did a little tuning on 3-4, and I hand filed 16 (all 20-28" bars). That's enough for 1 afternoon. I still have about 5 more to sharpen tomorrow. I felt like I was running a saw shop out there.:msp_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Ronaldo said:


> Mark and I just took the Briggs off the wood splitter and put on a nice N.O.S Honda GX 340. Sooooooo much smoother, quieter, and more fuel efficient too. Just did some splitting this morning and it worked great.
> 
> Ron



Gotta love those Honda engines, seem to be better than the others in so many ways.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here is a picture of the race cants for next weekend, I will be bringing them loaded on my old 47 Dodge.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is a picture of the race cants for next weekend, I will be bringing them loaded on my old 47 Dodge.



That is a very nice looking old dodge.


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> That is a very nice looking old dodge.



Thanks.


----------



## Stihl Livin

What time does the festivities begin next Saturday and what time should a person plan on getting wherever to help out. Looks like I can make it just need to know times.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Races start at 4 but it would be nice if people showed up by 3 or earlier so they can register and give a helping hand if needed.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I'm planning on just coming to help out with whatever is needed. I'm not into the racing yet. If I need to come earlier let me know or if I need to help haul stuff in let me know and ill bring the truck


----------



## Beefie

andydodgegeek said:


> Rush City is about 10 miles west of Grantsburg and about 5 miles south. You thinking about coming over?



I would like to, not sure if we will be done sidedressing corn by then. I hope so but not sure yet, I will no more by the middle of next week. Is there any campgrouds around there to stay at, might make a three day weekend out of it. 


Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

Beefie said:


> I would like to, not sure if we will be done sidedressing corn by then. I hope so but not sure yet, I will no more by the middle of next week. Is there any campgrouds around there to stay at, might make a three day weekend out of it.
> 
> 
> Beefie



Primitive type camping? Tent? Camper? Do you need water/electric? Lots of camping around. What kind you want?


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> I just got in from the shop and my arms are soar. I put my old 77 Husky back together and got it running good, cleaned up about 10 saws, did a little tuning on 3-4, and I hand filed 16 (all 20-28" bars). That's enough for 1 afternoon. I still have about 5 more to sharpen tomorrow. I felt like I was running a saw shop out there.:msp_smile:



Oh is it official?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beefie

andydodgegeek said:


> Primitive type camping? Tent? Camper? Do you need water/electric? Lots of camping around. What kind you want?



I have a truck camper I could bring over, As long as I had electric to run the A.C. I would be good to go. Or some place wear there will be a pre and post saftey meeting would be cool as well:hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## jonsered raket

derbyguy said:


> I'm planning on just coming to help out with whatever is needed. I'm not into the racing yet. If I need to come earlier let me know or if I need to help haul stuff in let me know and ill bring the truck



Bring them saws! Any running saws will help us, if you dont wanna run them, I will or someone else will. I just feel more saws = better show. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is a picture of the race cants for next weekend, I will be bringing them loaded on my old 47 Dodge.



nice truck Andy, all original?
that honda motor purrs like a sewin machine compared to that Briggs.


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> nice truck Andy, all original?
> that honda motor purrs like a sewin machine compared to that Briggs.



ALL original. Flat head 251c.i. 6 cyl. Runs great.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Beefie said:


> I have a truck camper I could bring over, As long as I had electric to run the A.C. I would be good to go. Or some place wear there will be a pre and post saftey meeting would be cool as well:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie



You are welcome to camp out in my yard, we could plug you in to the garage.


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> ALL original. Flat head 251c.i. 6 cyl. Runs great.



got that ported with a race pipe,lol


----------



## Beefie

andydodgegeek said:


> You are welcome to camp out in my yard, we could plug you in to the garage.



That is greatly appreciated. How far are you from the fairgrounds?

Beefie


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Beefie said:


> That is greatly appreciated. How far are you from the fairgrounds?
> 
> Beefie



About 5 miles. :msp_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Oh is it official?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Husky 345's and 77's are my forte.:taped:


----------



## Beefie

So what exactly are the plans? Racing in the afternoon than what? I would love to come over and see most of you guys again and have a little fun. 

Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

It will probably be an all day affair on Saturday. Haul everything up to the fair, set up, race at 4 till 6ish then possibly go check out the derby. Probably not go to derby , more likely clean up cookies then have a dinner. Don't really have plans fully laid out but I am open to whatever.


----------



## Beefie

andydodgegeek said:


> It will probably be an all day affair on Saturday. Haul everything up to the fair, set up, race at 4 till 6ish then possibly go check out the derby. Probably not go to derby , more likely clean up cookies then have a dinner. Don't really have plans fully laid out but I am open to whatever.



Okay , I will no more later in the week if I can make it, This guy needs a vacation, But send me a pm with your address and phone # and I can keep you informed on whats going on.

Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

Beefie said:


> Okay , I will no more later in the week if I can make it, This guy needs a vacation, But send me a pm with your address and phone # and I can keep you informed on whats going on.
> 
> Beefie



PM sent.


----------



## Hedgerow

Sure wish I was closer...:bang:


----------



## Beefie

Well according to Map Quest its still a 5.5 hour ride. Me thinks it would be a 3 day weekend. 


Beefie


----------



## jonsered raket

Derrick helped me with some piston issues. Might have a mean 394 to play with.View attachment 304456


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mo. Jim

Hedgerow said:


> Sure wish I was closer...:bang:



Me too,I'm needing a fix.


----------



## WetGunPowder

*Good Luck GPT!*

Happy trails to JD as his starts a new chapter in his life today! God bless and keep in touch!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Happy trails to JD as his starts a new chapter in his life today! God bless and keep in touch!



We'll miss you! :too_sad:


----------



## Hedgerow

???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WetGunPowder said:


> Happy trails to JD as his starts a new chapter in his life today! God bless and keep in touch!





sarahdodgegeek said:


> We'll miss you! :too_sad:





Hedgerow said:


> ???



Is everything all right???


----------



## 8433jeff

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is everything all right???



Hes just going to work over in West Wisdakota. Heard the swamps there were shallower than near Grantsburg. Won't be stuck on his motorcycle near as often.


----------



## hoskvarna

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is everything all right???




good luck there GPT.
do they have chainsaws out there?lol


----------



## Stihl Livin

hoskvarna said:


> good luck there GPT.
> do they have chainsaws out there?lol



They would have to have trees to have chainsaws


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Is everything all right???



I'm just a crybaby. :msp_unsure:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just finished day 2 of saw preparations for racing. Holy crap!!! I have 25 saws cleaned, fueled, & sharpened. I had to replace fuel line/filter, impulse line, and rebuild a carb on a 026. Another day spent leisurely playing with saws out in the shop. I had a fun time doing it. Everybody else ready?


----------



## Ronaldo

hoskvarna said:


> good luck there GPT.
> do they have chainsaws out there?lol



I'll second the "good luck there" notion.
Am wondering if they have internet out there and if Grandpa will have a way to keep intouch on This site.

Ron


----------



## moody

Wish I could make it up. It'd be a nice way to spend a birthday.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I am hoping to at least make it to the races this weekend. And if I can remember where the fuel line is for it I may be able to have a Wiz gear drive for the "loud & slow as molasses" class.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Someone's been getting ready....


----------



## Derrick Johnson

I think I'm ready.. Maybe even time to do some testing if I had some pine to cut!!!!!


----------



## jonsered raket

Maybe once ill actually do some prep work before one of these races......definately not this one, too busy working. I have 3 saws that still need work, one of which I wont have rings for till thursday and nothings sharp...... I did manage to finish a real clean 70e this morning for the races. 

Also we should have a separate 49sp race. Im knowing of 5 that will be there.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'm bringing my Grandpa's 49sp.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I suck at hand filing square chain!!!


----------



## Philbert

andydodgegeek said:


> I suck at hand filing square chain!!!



You're not supposed to use your mouth! Might be part of your problem?


----------



## Derrick Johnson

View attachment 304689


Just sharpened up mine


----------



## andydodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> View attachment 304689
> 
> 
> Just sharpened up mine



I have a 42" full comp round ground chain I would like you to convert to square.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I have a 42" full comp round ground chain I would like you to convert to square.:msp_w00t:



By hand...
With a file...


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> I suck at hand filing square chain!!!





mee too


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> I have a 42" full comp round ground chain I would like you to convert to square.:msp_w00t:



that ones still round


----------



## grandpatractor

Ronaldo said:


> I'll second the "good luck there" notion.
> Am wondering if they have internet out there and if Grandpa will have a way to keep intouch on This site.
> 
> Ron



Making a stool at my new job!
It's going good.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

grandpatractor said:


> Making a stool at my new job!
> It's going good.



And here Mom and Dad were worried about you.....


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> Making a stool at my new job!
> It's going good.



Glad to hear it. Keep posting and keep us informed.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

*The shirts will be here for the Rush City Races!*

folks, here's the gig... I should have shirts tomorrow or Thursday, but I've already got the bill. This guy's been awful good to us, so I want to be sure to get him paid ASAP. I've not got enough $$ sittin un-used in my pocket right now, so in order to get him paid by Monday of next week, please plan on getting payment to me either at the Rush City fair this weekend, or via a PP ([email protected]) gift or check in the mail. If you're a PP user, you likely know that the only way to send $$ that way is to send as a gift - otherwise there is a % removed from what I actually receive. If you want to send a check, I'm fine with that, send me a PM & I'll get you my address to send to. 

If you want your shirt shipped to you, PM me your address, and I'll send it out to you- I've found shirts to generally be in the $3-5 neighborhood to ship. I'm also happy to hold your shirt for you if you plan to come to the Pine City or Grantsburg fair(s) instead. 

*Cost is $12 per shirt. *

I've got shirts for the following folks:
Derrick_Johnson
Heavyfuel
grandpatractor
Jonsered Racket
5r-inc
Steve_NW_WI
Wendell
Hedgerow
Polkat
Philbert
GrizzlyAdams

If I missed anyone, I sincerely apologize - please PM me, as I'm sure I can certainly place a follow up order.


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> folks, here's the gig... I should have shirts tomorrow or Thursday, but I've already got the bill. This guy's been awful good to us, so I want to be sure to get him paid ASAP. I've not got enough $$ sittin un-used in my pocket right now, so in order to get him paid by Monday of next week, please plan on getting payment to me either at the Rush City fair this weekend, or via a PP ([email protected]) gift or check in the mail. If you're a PP user, you likely know that the only way to send $$ that way is to send as a gift - otherwise there is a % removed from what I actually receive. If you want to send a check, I'm fine with that, send me a PM & I'll get you my address to send to.
> 
> If you want your shirt shipped to you, PM me your address, and I'll send it out to you- I've found shirts to generally be in the $3-5 neighborhood to ship. I'm also happy to hold your shirt for you if you plan to come to the Pine City or Grantsburg fair(s) instead.
> 
> *Cost is $12 per shirt. *
> 
> I've got shirts for the following folks:
> Derrick_Johnson
> Heavyfuel
> grandpatractor
> Jonsered Racket
> 5r-inc
> Steve_NW_WI
> Wendell
> Hedgerow
> Polkat
> Philbert
> GrizzlyAdams
> 
> If I missed anyone, I sincerely apologize - please PM me, as I'm sure I can certainly place a follow up order.



Text me your addy... I'll send $...
I don't do p-pal...
I probably should though...


----------



## Derrick Johnson

sarahdodgegeek said:


> folks, here's the gig... I should have shirts tomorrow or Thursday, but I've already got the bill. This guy's been awful good to us, so I want to be sure to get him paid ASAP. I've not got enough $$ sittin un-used in my pocket right now, so in order to get him paid by Monday of next week, please plan on getting payment to me either at the Rush City fair this weekend, or via a PP ([email protected]) gift or check in the mail. If you're a PP user, you likely know that the only way to send $$ that way is to send as a gift - otherwise there is a % removed from what I actually receive. If you want to send a check, I'm fine with that, send me a PM & I'll get you my address to send to.
> 
> If you want your shirt shipped to you, PM me your address, and I'll send it out to you- I've found shirts to generally be in the $3-5 neighborhood to ship. I'm also happy to hold your shirt for you if you plan to come to the Pine City or Grantsburg fair(s) instead.
> 
> *Cost is $12 per shirt. *
> 
> I've got shirts for the following folks:
> Derrick_Johnson
> Heavyfuel
> grandpatractor
> Jonsered Racket
> 5r-inc
> Steve_NW_WI
> Wendell
> Hedgerow
> Polkat
> Philbert
> GrizzlyAdams
> 
> If I missed anyone, I sincerely apologize - please PM me, as I'm sure I can certainly place a follow up order.



How many did I get again. I'll get u some cash at the races. Will u guys need any help Saturday. I have to work till 10 but am free after that


----------



## andydodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> How many did I get again. I'll get u some cash at the races. Will u guys need any help Saturday. I have to work till 10 but am free after that



Sarah will have to look at shirt order. I am going to drive up to fair grounds Friday evening to check out the lay of the land. I will have my old Dodge with the cants, Jon is bringing the 5th wheel to race on, I will either bring my Skidsteer or Jon will bring there's. I would also like to drive my jeep Cherokee with my atv trailer in tow for hauling saws. I don't know if everyone will be able to drive right up to where we are racing but if they can't we can haul saws on my atv trailer. I even though about throwing on the massey Ferguson to use to pull the trailer around the fair grounds. What do you all think? Race at 4 should be up there by no later than 2?


----------



## Stihl Livin

Andy if you need me to pull anything in just let me know and I can bring the truck.


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> Andy if you need me to pull anything in just let me know and I can bring the truck.



Thanks, I'll let you know.


----------



## andydodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Good times. Fun watching these trees fall, big cloud of snow when they hit the ground.



I figured I would repost these pics to try and cool us off today.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> I figured I would repost these pics to try and cool us off today.



That was a fun day......


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I figured I would repost these pics to try and cool us off today.



Sweating is good for you guys...
Enjoy!!!
:msp_wink:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Sweating is good for you guys...
> Enjoy!!!
> :msp_wink:



I don't know man, I'm longing for the days of having dry underwear.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> I don't know man, I'm longing for the days of having dry underwear.



Me too. The paper mill was ungodly today. :sweat3:


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> Me too. The paper mill was ungodly today. :sweat3:



At least paper absorbs water, just kidding I would imagine its nice and warm in there. I was in a shop running a fire truck at 1700 rpm's for 5 hours straight today. Averaged about 125 degrees. Ish.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I can only imagine. At least they say it will be nice starting Friday. Should be good weather at the fair.


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> I can only imagine. At least they say it will be nice starting Friday. Should be good weather at the fair.



I've heard mid 70's on Saturday. You gonna bring your 441 with? You should. I don't recall running one.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> How many did I get again. I'll get u some cash at the races. Will u guys need any help Saturday. I have to work till 10 but am free after that



4
:msp_w00t:


----------



## jonsered raket

Had a great time at the dodgegeeks house tonight, its always entertaining. Got to finish a few saws in his air conditioned shop too! Getting real excited for saturday now. Especially if this heat and humidity get lost. Shirts look awesome as well, especially mine.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson

sarahdodgegeek said:


> 4
> :msp_w00t:



Sounds good


----------



## tree monkey

Derrick Johnson said:


> How many did I get again. I'll get u some cash at the races. Will u guys need any help Saturday. I have to work till 10 but am free after that



you can showup after 10 every day. i could use some free labor.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hi Scott!


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> At least paper absorbs water, just kidding I would imagine its nice and warm in there. I was in a shop running a fire truck at 1700 rpm's for 5 hours straight today. Averaged about 125 degrees. Ish.



i here ya,was kinda that way down here too.then you throw on a set of leathers ,heavy gloves, and weld helmet,and thats what i do every day.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> I've heard mid 70's on Saturday. You gonna bring your 441 with? You should. I don't recall running one.



I'm planning on bring the 441 and 361. Don't laugh at me though being I only own 2 saws. I'm just pretty good a keeping my CAD at bay. The 361 is stock as I still have yet to make it to drop it off at Scott's.


----------



## jonsered raket

tree monkey said:


> you can showup after 10 every day. i could use some free labor.:msp_thumbsup:



I bet if you set a date there would be piles of people coming to help, heck I know I would! any progress pics?

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson

tree monkey said:


> you can showup after 10 every day. i could use some free labor.:msp_thumbsup:



Wish u guys were closer. I would be there.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Good times. Fun watching these trees fall, big cloud of snow when they hit the ground.



Hmmm.... I know what else is cold....


----------



## hoskvarna

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hmmm.... I know what else is cold....



me thinks that would cool ya down quicker than andys pics:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

hoskvarna said:


> me thinks that would cool ya down quicker than andys pics:msp_rolleyes:



Too bad most if its gone!!! A majority of that went down to Hedgerows GTG.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Too hot to drink beer out there.:msp_scared:


----------



## tree monkey

jonsered raket said:


> I bet if you set a date there would be piles of people coming to help, heck I know I would! any progress pics?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



the need for a large pile of money is going to hold up progress.
going to finish the ground work this summer and worry about it next spring.
if i port 1000 saws i'll nearly have enough cash to get it running.

yall have fun at the races

scott


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> the need for a large pile of money is going to hold up progress.
> going to finish the ground work this summer and worry about it next spring.
> if i port 1000 saws i'll nearly have enough cash to get it running.
> 
> yall have fun at the races
> 
> scott



Well, if people resources close the gap at all, you know we're willing! And make that 999 saws I still owe ya for one!


----------



## Stihl Livin

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Well, if people resources close the gap at all, you know we're willing! And make that 999 saws I still owe ya for one!



Make it 998 as I still have to send mine out there.


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> Make it 998 as I still have to send mine out there.



I know I could use another ported saw.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> the need for a large pile of money is going to hold up progress.
> going to finish the ground work this summer and worry about it next spring.
> if i port 1000 saws i'll nearly have enough cash to get it running.
> 
> yall have fun at the races
> 
> scott



Wish you guys could make it up this weekend. Do you think you will make it to the grantsburg fair?


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> I know I could use another ported saw.:msp_biggrin:



Me too


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Headed home to load saws for the races. Who's doing the bracket. I can send them my list of saws


----------



## andydodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> Headed home to load saws for the races. Who's doing the bracket. I can send them my list of saws



Feel free to pm them to me. Anyone else? I will have the brackets set up as much as I can before I get there.


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> Feel free to pm them to me. Anyone else? I will have the brackets set up as much as I can before I get there.



Hell I don't know yet. Depends what will start tomorrow.


----------



## jonsered raket

Ill have the (hopeful) initial run of the 394 tomorrow. Could be re eal good or real bad.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We're getting there!


----------



## andydodgegeek

me and Sarah are just leaving the fairgrounds right now. we were checking out where we will be sawing tomorrow. it looks pretty sweet. we need to get here between noon and 1 o'clock to set up.


----------



## andydodgegeek

We will be on the south side of the fair grounds right next to the parking area. There is a 4H building that sells food and tasty shakes right next to us and also corn on the cob. Me and Sarah just finished making up some brackets with the saws we know will be there. Me, Sarah, Adam(Dale), and Derrick are on the list so far if more of you that are coming want to send me your saw list thats fine otherwise we can put you down when you get there. Now I'm going to bed, see you all tommorrow.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I'll try to get there early to get the saws entered and hopefuly get a decent parking spot. Still haven't decided what all to bring. On another note I can't remember where the fuel line is for the Wiz, looks like I might have to make a stop at a shop in Dresser on the way up.


----------



## Steve NW WI

sarahdodgegeek said:


> folks, here's the gig... I should have shirts tomorrow or Thursday, but I've already got the bill. This guy's been awful good to us, so I want to be sure to get him paid ASAP. I've not got enough $$ sittin un-used in my pocket right now, so in order to get him paid by Monday of next week, please plan on getting payment to me either at the Rush City fair this weekend, or via a PP ([email protected]) gift or check in the mail. If you're a PP user, you likely know that the only way to send $$ that way is to send as a gift - otherwise there is a % removed from what I actually receive. If you want to send a check, I'm fine with that, send me a PM & I'll get you my address to send to.
> 
> If you want your shirt shipped to you, PM me your address, and I'll send it out to you- I've found shirts to generally be in the $3-5 neighborhood to ship. I'm also happy to hold your shirt for you if you plan to come to the Pine City or Grantsburg fair(s) instead.
> 
> *Cost is $12 per shirt. *
> 
> I've got shirts for the following folks:
> Derrick_Johnson
> Heavyfuel
> grandpatractor
> Jonsered Racket
> 5r-inc
> Steve_NW_WI
> Wendell
> Hedgerow
> Polkat
> Philbert
> GrizzlyAdams
> 
> If I missed anyone, I sincerely apologize - please PM me, as I'm sure I can certainly place a follow up order.



I'm gonna be out of the races tomorrow, got signed up as "adult" chaperone/sobercab for one of my best friends' son's bachelor party tomorrow night.

Paypal coming for my shirt shortly, will pick up in Pine City if not before. Sarah, PP coming from treerat#####@yahoo.com.

See you guys in a couple weeks.

Anyone going to Hayward next weekend?


----------



## Steve NW WI

Sarah, couldn't find the "gift" button, so sent a little extra to cover it. Call it shipping and handling. Put it toward gas for the saws to beat Andy with...

Edit: How'd I miss that cool little MF lawn tractor earlier? That thing is P-U-R-T-Y!!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin

*Brackets*

How are the classes going to be set up. And how many are you thinking there will be.


----------



## WetGunPowder

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I'll try to get there early to get the saws entered and hopefuly get a decent parking spot. Still haven't decided what all to bring. On another note I can't remember where the fuel line is for the Wiz, looks like I might have to make a stop at a shop in Dresser on the way up.



pele and Damon will be at the shop-I'm off to a auction on the hunt for an AMC Pacer for a parts car.................


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We're getting there!



As you can see I am bringing my Massey Ferguson. I figure not everyone will get a close parking spot so I can hook my atv trailer to the Massey and use it to shuttle saws around so you don't have to carry them. Also I just wanted to bring it cause its cool.


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> As you can see I am bringing my Massey Ferguson. I figure not everyone will get a close parking spot so I can hook my atv trailer to the Massey and use it to shuttle saws around so you don't have to carry them. Also I just wanted to bring it cause its cool.



what is that andy ,a 10 or 12? it is purty


----------



## andydodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> How are the classes going to be set up. And how many are you thinking there will be.



Google Chisago county fair, there is a page for chainsaw racing that has the breakdown of the classes.


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> what is that andy ,a 10 or 12? it is purty



Thanks, its a 10.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

And we're off... see you all there!


----------



## grandpatractor

did I win?


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> did I win?



We missed you there JD. Your saw wasn't as fast with out you. The stumpkita just couldn't be beat today. That was an extremely fun day, I didn't know what to expect but that was funner than I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Here's a couple pics... I don't feel like going back outside for the camera, so the rest will have to wait for tomorrow!


----------



## flyboy553

Had a fun time watching these guys(and gal) racing! There were quite a few spectators and I noticed that most of them stuck around to watch all of the racing! 

One thing you may want to look in to would be to have some sort of PA system so the people would know what saws are racing and who is running them. Maybe some entertaining commentating too?

Anyway, I would call the whole day a success! You guys did a great job putting the whole thing on!

Here are some pics. Feel free to name names on them as I don't know all of them!

View attachment 305285
View attachment 305286
View attachment 305287
View attachment 305288


----------



## flyboy553

More Pics

View attachment 305289
View attachment 305290
View attachment 305291
View attachment 305292
View attachment 305293


----------



## flyboy553

How about some more pics?

View attachment 305294
View attachment 305295
View attachment 305296
View attachment 305297
View attachment 305298


----------



## jonsered raket

WOW what an awesome time. Biggest crowd ive seen at a fair, and everyone loved it! I imagine there is going to be alot of newcomers next year. Id like to thank Andy, sarah, jon and grizz for all their help.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

What a blast that was. I can't believe how tired I was when I got home last night, its not like I did anything.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Here's a video...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRLtta4N9Tk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Good time yesterday. Good crowd. Good racing. Thanks everyone for all the prep work put into getting this together. Can't wait for the next one


----------



## andydodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> Good time yesterday. Good crowd. Good racing. Thanks everyone for all the prep work put into getting this together. Can't wait for the next one



Speaking of that, who is all planning on making the Pine City races? I hope we can have a good showing again. I'm not sure it will have as big of a crowd being on sunday, that is usually the slower day of the Pine county fair, but I'm sure we will still have fun. Lets get a list of people started.

The Dodgegeeks


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Thank you Andy and Sarah for bringing basically everything and doing lots of setup. I had a great time and can't wait to bring more of my own saws to pine city. Thank you everybody else who let me run their saws too.
Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Stihlalltheway

andydodgegeek said:


> Speaking of that, who is all planning on making the Pine City races? I hope we can have a good showing again. I'm not sure it will have as big of a crowd being on sunday, that is usually the slower day of the Pine county fair, but I'm sure we will still have fun. Lets get a list of people started.
> 
> The Dodgegeeks



I'm in!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> Thank you Andy and Sarah for bringing basically everything and doing lots of setup. I had a great time and can't wait to bring more of my own saws to pine city. Thank you everybody else who let me run their saws too.
> Thanks,
> Jack



It was great meeting you, nice to meet more local folks that like chainsaws as much as I do. Hope to see you around at some more of our gatherings.


----------



## old guy

Stihlalltheway said:


> I'm in!



Yup, me too.

John


----------



## Stihl Livin

Looks like it was a great turn out. Didn't make this one but hoping to make it to the one in grantsburg.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> Speaking of that, who is all planning on making the Pine City races? I hope we can have a good showing again. I'm not sure it will have as big of a crowd being on sunday, that is usually the slower day of the Pine county fair, but I'm sure we will still have fun. Lets get a list of people started.
> 
> The Dodgegeeks



We Will be there!!!!


----------



## jonsered raket

Ill be there..... Ill be late though. Have a baptism to go to, Ill start filing now:beer:

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Speaking of that, who is all planning on making the Pine City races? I hope we can have a good showing again. I'm not sure it will have as big of a crowd being on sunday, that is usually the slower day of the Pine county fair, but I'm sure we will still have fun. Lets get a list of people started.



The Dodgegeeks
Stihlalltheway
Derrick Johnson
old guy
jonsered raket (Dale)


----------



## Stihlalltheway

andydodgegeek said:


> The Dodgegeeks
> Stihlalltheway
> Derrick Johnson
> old guy
> jonsered raket (Dale)



My dad will probably bring his 044 this time so add him to the list too.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

The Dodgegeeks
Stihlalltheway
Derrick Johnson
old guy
jonsered raket (Dale)
Stihlalltheway's dad


----------



## Hedgerow

Counting down the days till Grantsburg... It'll be cool to meet all the new folks you guys are initiating into saw racing...
It's as fun a pastime as I can think of...


----------



## Stihlalltheway

I've come up with a list of saws that I plan on bring to pine city(warning: list subject to change)
Homelite XL925 super
Stihl 044/6
Stihl 044
Jonsered 455


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Stihlalltheway said:


> I've come up with a list of saws that I plan on bring to pine city(warning: list subject to change)
> Homelite XL925 super
> Stihl 044/6
> Stihl 044
> Jonsered 455



The list has already changed. I took the 925 out to cut two noodle-style cuts and the gas started boiling. That one's out until I can fix it. Anybody know why that would happen?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Heres a couple more videos....


LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;UvBySraEOZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UvBySraEOZg[/video]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

another...

LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;TukvDFU6nvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=TukvDFU6nvo[/video]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

and one more...


LINK:IMG 1782 - YouTube

[video=youtube;Syfc3XIcAP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Syfc3XIcAP4[/video]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

For those of you who are on Facebook & haven't seen this yet... 

https://www.facebook.com/RedneckSawRacers


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Placing another Redneck Saw Racers shirt order tonight... I am ordering a handful of extras to bring with to the PC & Grantsburg fairs, let me know if you want one ASAP please! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Philbert

'Liked'!

Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Placing another Redneck Saw Racers shirt order tonight... I am ordering a handful of extras to bring with to the PC & Grantsburg fairs, let me know if you want one ASAP please! :msp_w00t:



Sarah did you place your order already?


----------



## Hedgerow

Some of you all remember Chad and Derek from the GTG... 
Thought you all may want to see their latest carving adventure...







There's more pics over on the OKMO thread.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Thanks to everyone who helped put it on and came out and raced as well. I had fun time this weekend. Don't know if I'm going to be able to make it to Pine City or Grantsburg, just have to see what happens.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> Sarah did you place your order already?



placing it tonight.


----------



## Philbert

Got my shirt today!

Thanks Sarah!

Philbert


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> placing it tonight.



Can I get one? I wasn't there and don't think I would be allowed that far NORTH but want one anyway Large any color.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> Can I get one? I wasn't there and don't think I would be allowed that far NORTH but want one anyway Large any color.



You're in!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sarahdodgegeek said:


> You're in!



Paypal,cash,other?


PM me your Paypal addy what you need for it.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I would like a shirt or two but what do we have for colors and shirt styles or is it just straight tshirts


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi JD, I see you lurking down there. Hows things treating you?


----------



## andydodgegeek

You missed me making a stool.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Paypal inbound.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> You missed me making a stool.



I may or maynot be sorry I missed it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

andydodgegeek said:


> You missed me making a stool.



The internet is a wonderful place, I found a pic of you making stool. 







Guys all the pic looked like a great time wish I could have been there.


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> You missed me making a stool.



No shortage of work! Still going good!


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Work Saw Collector said:


> The internet is a wonderful place, I found a pic of you making stool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys all the pic looked like a great time wish I could have been there.



Who's that sexy guy in the background?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> Who's that sexy guy in the background?



Some dude watching me make a stool!!!:msp_w00t:


----------



## 8433jeff

andydodgegeek said:


> Some dude watching me make a stool!!!:msp_w00t:



Thats kinda kinky.


----------



## Philbert

(nice shirt . . .)

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

Good morning Cheeseheads, Mud Ducks, Iowegians, and assorted other hooligans! It's been kinda quiet here today. Time to go cut what's left of the grass... Yawn.


----------



## jonsered raket

Finally a day off for me, time to get the boat ready for a week of boundary waters fishing! The nice thing is im writing it off cause I sold a pile of leeches to shops up there:beer: fixed my 394 idle and got the r's up another 3 to 4 thousand since the first attempt, I think its alive

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> Finally a day off for me, time to get the boat ready for a week of boundary waters fishing! The nice thing is im writing it off cause I sold a pile of leeches to shops up there:beer: fixed my 394 idle and got the r's up another 3 to 4 thousand since the first attempt, I think its alive
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Build off saw?

I still haven't started that project yet...


----------



## jonsered raket

Hedgerow said:


> Build off saw?
> 
> I still haven't started that project yet...



Im learning from this cylinder mostly, have a good used oem that might get the so called final draft if this works. First cylinder was already ported by a builder thats long gone, ive changed some things and see some more I should but im just going to run it for awile. Sick of working on saws at the moment.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410

I didnt know if you all have seen this yet!

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/240935.htm#post4430792


Hey Sarah, Id like a shirt if you please. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> I didnt know if you all have seen this yet!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/240935.htm#post4430792
> 
> 
> Hey Sarah, Id like a shirt if you please. :msp_biggrin:



oo. You're a little late to the party. I'll have to see if one of the extras that I ordered to sell at the fair will fit your needs. I'll let you know what I've got when I get it! Order is already placed. I could possibly squeak one more in if I ask him real nice, depending on how far he's gotten. But if he had to order shirts to fill my order, then you will be out of luck on an order of your choice. :dunno:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> I didnt know if you all have seen this yet!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/240935.htm#post4430792
> 
> 
> Hey Sarah, Id like a shirt if you please. :msp_biggrin:



I'm sure there's some kind of 'move Andy to the G3 chain vise list: get Mike a shirt' deal we could work out.. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## 8433jeff

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'm sure there's some kind of 'move Andy to the G3 chain vise list: get Mike a shirt' deal we could work out.. :msp_rolleyes:



Andy has G4 written on him, you'll have to look to find it, but not very long, I'll bet.


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is a picture of the race cants for next weekend, I will be bringing them loaded on my old 47 Dodge.



Hey Andy you should buy this and start a collection:
Do-Bid.com
Sorry I haven't had any time to attend any events. I'm hoping to get up north to my trailer this weekend, 1st time this year. DF


----------



## Philbert

Anybody go to Hayward Lumberjack Championships?

I won't be able to make it due to work.

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

Philbert said:


> Anybody go to Hayward Lumberjack Championships?
> 
> I won't be able to make it due to work.
> 
> Philbert



id love to ,but too far away.
someday i want to go to one of them. ive watched stihl timber sports on tv ,looks like loads of fun!:msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek

When I was a young kid I had a neighbor who was a good friend of mine. His nick name was Homer. He was a real nice guy. Anyways he had an old Willys Jeep that I thought was the coolest thing with wheels. It seemed like it would go thru anything. He did a spring over and put in a 289 ford v8 back in the late 70's early 80's. Well Homer passed away back in may of 2010. I often wondered what happened to his cool old Willys. Well today while looking at craigslist I saw it. I couldn't believe it, I called my brother and told him about it. I just had to buy it. It doesn't look at all different from when I saw it last time so many years ago. Very solid body, runs great, NO brakes. Well I just got home, I am 6'2" and barely fit in it but I dont even care it is SWEET!!! I will probably start a thread on it later when I get more pics but I just had to share it with my good friends on our thread. Here is one of the few pics I took of it today at the guys house I bought it from.:msp_biggrin::msp_wub:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> When I was a young kid I had a neighbor who was a good friend of mine. His nick name was Homer. He was a real nice guy. Anyways he had an old Willys Jeep that I thought was the coolest thing with wheels. It seemed like it would go thru anything. He did a spring over and put in a 289 ford v8 back in the late 70's early 80's. Well Homer passed away back in may of 2010. I often wondered what happened to his cool old Willys. Well today while looking at craigslist I saw it. I couldn't believe it, I called my brother and told him about it. I just had to buy it. It doesn't look at all different from when I saw it last time so many years ago. Very solid body, runs great, NO brakes. Well I just got home, I am 6'2" and barely fit in it but I dont even care it is SWEET!!! I will probably start a thread on it later when I get more pics but I just had to share it with my good friends on our thread. Here is one of the few pics I took of it today at the guys house I bought it from.:msp_biggrin::msp_wub:




you suck........:msp_wub: that's the jealousy talking.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> When I was a young kid I had a neighbor who was a good friend of mine. His nick name was Homer. He was a real nice guy. Anyways he had an old Willys Jeep that I thought was the coolest thing with wheels. It seemed like it would go thru anything. He did a spring over and put in a 289 ford v8 back in the late 70's early 80's. Well Homer passed away back in may of 2010. I often wondered what happened to his cool old Willys. Well today while looking at craigslist I saw it. I couldn't believe it, I called my brother and told him about it. I just had to buy it. It doesn't look at all different from when I saw it last time so many years ago. Very solid body, runs great, NO brakes. Well I just got home, I am 6'2" and barely fit in it but I dont even care it is SWEET!!! I will probably start a thread on it later when I get more pics but I just had to share it with my good friends on our thread. Here is one of the few pics I took of it today at the guys house I bought it from.:msp_biggrin::msp_wub:



Ah, heck. You only turn 40 once. Next week, no more milkin out this birthday... :haha:


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> When I was a young kid I had a neighbor who was a good friend of mine. His nick name was Homer. He was a real nice guy. Anyways he had an old Willys Jeep that I thought was the coolest thing with wheels. It seemed like it would go thru anything. He did a spring over and put in a 289 ford v8 back in the late 70's early 80's. Well Homer passed away back in may of 2010. I often wondered what happened to his cool old Willys. Well today while looking at craigslist I saw it. I couldn't believe it, I called my brother and told him about it. I just had to buy it. It doesn't look at all different from when I saw it last time so many years ago. Very solid body, runs great, NO brakes. Well I just got home, I am 6'2" and barely fit in it but I dont even care it is SWEET!!! I will probably start a thread on it later when I get more pics but I just had to share it with my good friends on our thread. Here is one of the few pics I took of it today at the guys house I bought it from.:msp_biggrin::msp_wub:



That's awesome


----------



## andydodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> That's awesome



I totally agree!!!


----------



## Ronaldo

Very nice Jeep, Andy! Things dont often turn out that way. Cool that you saw it for sale.

Ron


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Figured I'd completely take all the credit for it & open a new thread... I imagine there will be lots of pics taken in the very near future...

http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/241186.htm#post4437422


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> When I was a young kid I had a neighbor who was a good friend of mine. His nick name was Homer. He was a real nice guy. Anyways he had an old Willys Jeep that I thought was the coolest thing with wheels. It seemed like it would go thru anything. He did a spring over and put in a 289 ford v8 back in the late 70's early 80's. Well Homer passed away back in may of 2010. I often wondered what happened to his cool old Willys. Well today while looking at craigslist I saw it. I couldn't believe it, I called my brother and told him about it. I just had to buy it. It doesn't look at all different from when I saw it last time so many years ago. Very solid body, runs great, NO brakes. Well I just got home, I am 6'2" and barely fit in it but I dont even care it is SWEET!!! I will probably start a thread on it later when I get more pics but I just had to share it with my good friends on our thread. Here is one of the few pics I took of it today at the guys house I bought it from.:msp_biggrin::msp_wub:



SAY IT WITH ME...... 3.9L 4BT cummins!!

Congrats andy!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Andy, I've had a 9 pin 3/8ths sprocket riding in my car since Hedgefest. I think it wants to be used sometime....


----------



## Stihlalltheway

andydodgegeek said:


> When I was a young kid I had a neighbor who was a good friend of mine. His nick name was Homer. He was a real nice guy. Anyways he had an old Willys Jeep that I thought was the coolest thing with wheels. It seemed like it would go thru anything. He did a spring over and put in a 289 ford v8 back in the late 70's early 80's. Well Homer passed away back in may of 2010. I often wondered what happened to his cool old Willys. Well today while looking at craigslist I saw it. I couldn't believe it, I called my brother and told him about it. I just had to buy it. It doesn't look at all different from when I saw it last time so many years ago. Very solid body, runs great, NO brakes. Well I just got home, I am 6'2" and barely fit in it but I dont even care it is SWEET!!! I will probably start a thread on it later when I get more pics but I just had to share it with my good friends on our thread. Here is one of the few pics I took of it today at the guys house I bought it from.:msp_biggrin::msp_wub:


Please bring it to pine city. Please.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> Please bring it to pine city. Please.



Not sure it will make it up there ,I need the space on the trailer for the skidsteer. Its just not gonna be ready for the road for a while, it has absolutely NO brakes right now. Anyone is welcome to stop by my house for a little ride in it though.


----------



## jonsered raket

I cant pass up a ride in a willys..... if itll hold both of us.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> I cant pass up a ride in a willys..... if itll hold both of us.




Now THATS funny right there!


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> I cant pass up a ride in a willys..... if itll hold both of us.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



It's gonna be TIGHT!!!


----------



## Beefie

Well what is going on in the world of chainsaws? This thread has been quiet latly. I will revive it. Somebody has a new dodge.

Beefie


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Beefie said:


> Well what is going on in the world of chainsaws? This thread has been quiet latly. I will revive it. Somebody has a new dodge.
> 
> Beefie



I like me a Dodge....


----------



## Beefie

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I like me a Dodge....



That's a nice looking Mega cab and Quad cab. One of those is your neighbors right?

Beefie


----------



## Ronaldo

Beefie said:


> Well what is going on in the world of chainsaws? This thread has been quiet latly. I will revive it. Somebody has a new dodge.
> 
> Beefie



Well.......lets hear the story and even some pics!

Ron


----------



## andydodgegeek

I like Dodge's. What did ya get?


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Diesel? Before my brother went into the Marine Corps he had a Duramax that crushed every cummins. Went through rear ends like nobody's business.


----------



## andydodgegeek

The Dodgegeeks
Stihlalltheway
Derrick Johnson
old guy
jonsered raket (Dale)
Stihlalltheway's dad

Here is the current list of people attending this weekends races at Pine City. Anymore? Just add your name.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I like Dodge's. What did ya get?



A ProCraft...
Now I need to find time to use it...
But I can get to the fish real fast now...






This boat may go faster than the old Dodge...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Nice looking boat ya got there Hedge.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Nice looking boat ya got there Hedge.



It's quite minty... 
And STUPID FAST!!!
But HUGE livewells... That, I like...


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> The Dodgegeeks
> Stihlalltheway
> Derrick Johnson
> old guy
> jonsered raket (Dale)
> Stihlalltheway's dad
> 
> Here is the current list of people attending this weekends races at Pine City. Anymore? Just add your name.



Wes Wilcox Will be there


----------



## Steve NW WI

The Dodgegeeks
Stihlalltheway
Derrick Johnson
old guy
jonsered raket (Dale)
Stihlalltheway's dad
Wes Wilcox
Steve NWWI 

Here is the current list of people attending this weekends races at Pine City. Anymore? Just add your name.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hey Andy - some possible "stupid big" GTG wood by you, or maybe just someone's junk, who knows?

Fire Wood




Anyone planning on going to the Almelund threshing show in 2 weeks? There's usually some old saws there, along with the big sawmill and planer running off an old steamer. Not to mention all the other cool stuff...

Planning on spending Saturday up there. One of these years I'll get enough old junk saws fixed up to make a weekend out of it.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> It's quite minty...
> And STUPID FAST!!!
> But HUGE coolers!!!... That, I like...



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Fixed it for ya.



It's got a couple of those too... 

Man, I wish I was closer to Grantsburg... I'd be making all these county fair races... :msp_sad:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Hey Andy - some possible "stupid big" GTG wood by you, or maybe just someone's junk, who knows?
> 
> Fire Wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone planning on going to the Almelund threshing show in 2 weeks? There's usually some old saws there, along with the big sawmill and planer running off an old steamer. Not to mention all the other cool stuff...
> 
> Planning on spending Saturday up there. One of these years I'll get enough old junk saws fixed up to make a weekend out of it.



Me and Sarah are planning on going to the threshing show on Saturday. I will have my old 47dodge in it, also thinking I will put the willys on the bed of it. Might throw on an old saw or 2 also.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah are planning on going to the threshing show on Saturday. I will have my old 47dodge in it, also thinking I will put the willys on the bed of it. Might throw on an old saw or 2 also.



Have fun at the threshing show... That's where saw this came from 2 years ago. Local guy bought it for $50. Keep an eye out..


----------



## WetGunPowder

Two BIG boxes of new DOLMAR swag just hit the front door............:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Steve NW WI

WetGunPowder said:


> Two BIG boxes of new DOLMAR swag just hit the front door............:msp_thumbup:



Just headed out the door to look at a truck Bob has for sale, might swing in on the way to work.


----------



## Hedgerow

That was a cool old saw...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WetGunPowder said:


> Two BIG boxes of new DOLMAR swag just hit the front door............:msp_thumbup:



I'm taking really good care of the third one....


----------



## WetGunPowder

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm taking really good care of the third one....



Should neg rep ya for that one................:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Just got word from the shirt guy that shipment #2 of the redneck shirts are en route! That means I should have em in time for pine city!

And yes. I did order extras.....


----------



## jonsered raket

Makin progess up north, one log above door and the logs are done.View attachment 306919
View attachment 306920


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Makin progess up north, one log above door and the logs are done.View attachment 306919
> View attachment 306920
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Lookin good Dale!!! You mill all those logs with a Husqvarna?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jonsered raket

A few of the window views.View attachment 306921
View attachment 306922


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> A few of the window views.View attachment 306921
> View attachment 306922
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I guess that's alright if your in to that sort of thing.










Looks sweet.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mo. Jim

jonsered raket said:


> Makin progess up north, one log above door and the logs are done.View attachment 306919
> View attachment 306920
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Looking good Adam.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

jonsered raket said:


> Makin progess up north, one log above door and the logs are done.View attachment 306919
> View attachment 306920
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Looks sweet


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> Makin progess up north, one log above door and the logs are done.View attachment 306919
> View attachment 306920
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I have found my vacation destination!!!!
You got walleye in that there lake??
Can you catch them from a bass boat? Or do they refuse to bite anything thrown from a bass boat??


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> I have found my vacation destination!!!!
> You got walleye in that there lake??
> Can you catch them from a bass boat? Or do they refuse to bite anything thrown from a bass boat??



Probably snob 'eyes. Refuse to be seen in anything but the traditional Norwegian Walleye Sled, a deep-vee 16' Lund (red and bare aluminum of course) with wooden plank seats and a 40 horse Yohnson tiller on the back. Beer cans in the bottom are purely for sound attraction of course.

Pic pilfered from da web, this is the up-nort special:


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Well, I learn something new on AS every day. I thought bass boats was the only kind there was. LOL


----------



## Hedgerow

Down souff special edition...






Gots ta have the Min-Kota on tha front... Mariner on the back


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Next someone will say they don't bread their catfish in cornmeal.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Hedgerow said:


> Down souff special edition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gots ta have the Min-Kota on tha front... Mariner on the back



How come they call it a bass boat when all we ever go after in one of those is Cat? LOL


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Matt I bet that thing could gather up all the jug lines fast.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Down souff special edition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gots ta have the Min-Kota on tha front... Mariner on the back



I saw a boat like that once on a television program, I think it was Lifestyles of the rich and famous.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Work Saw Collector said:


> Next someone will say they don't bread their catfish in cornmeal.



We don't eat much cat up here, mainly northerns.


----------



## RVALUE

andydodgegeek said:


> We don't eat much cat up here, mainly northerners.




No bird day cake?


----------



## jonsered raket

That lake fills stringers, heres some more actionView attachment 306957


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

Work Saw Collector said:


> Matt I bet that thing could gather up all the jug lines fast.


Damn skippy!!! Gotta have fast reflexes though...


andydodgegeek said:


> I saw a boat like that once on a television program, I think it was Lifestyles of the rich and famous.


Yeah... But then he retired and sold it for pennies on the dollar... "That's where I come in"


jonsered raket said:


> That lake fills stringers, heres some more actionView attachment 306957
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


That's just cool...


----------



## andydodgegeek

RVALUE said:


> No bird day cake?



I been eating cake all week long, mother in law brought me a huge home made German chocolate cake. Mmmm Mmmm


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Down souff special edition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gots ta have the Min-Kota on tha front... Mariner on the back



OoooooOOOoo. Sparkly. 

But how's it cut? oke:


----------



## andydodgegeek

The Dodgegeeks
Stihlalltheway
Derrick Johnson
old guy
jonsered raket (Dale)
Stihlalltheway's dad
Wes Wilcox
Steve NWWI 

Here is the current list of people attending this weekends races at Pine City. Anymore? Just add your name.

Just bringing this back up again.


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OoooooOOOoo. Sparkly.
> 
> But how's it cut? oke:



27 pitch stainless prop cuts water real well...
Wood?
Not so much...


----------



## Ronaldo

Adam, 

The "cabin" looks very nice. You doing most of the work, or a builders crew? The lake view pretty sweet, too. Whereabouts is it?

Ron


----------



## 5R-INC

Damon and I are planning on making it to pine city.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> I been eating cake all week long, mother in law brought me a huge home made German chocolate cake. Mmmm Mmmm



We can't believe you with out pictures of said cake.


----------



## dieselfitter

jonsered raket said:


> Makin progess up north, one log above door and the logs are done.View attachment 306919
> View attachment 306920
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Dale, that is really neat. Could you share some information on the cabin? Where is it, did you cut the timbers...? DF


----------



## 8433jeff

Hedgerow said:


> 27 pitch stainless prop cuts water real well...
> Wood?
> Not so much...



Let that son of yours sharpen it, he does a pretty good job.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> We can't believe you with out pictures of said cake.



The requested cake picture....


----------



## jonsered raket

Hey DF, the cabin is in Ely MN. The logs we did not harvest and were milled in town, we ended up going with 8x12 logs. the mill pulled 2 logs out of one tree to tell you the size. Its the second cabin weve built. Anyone is free to come up and enjoy 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieselfitter

I would like to stop by and check it out sometime when I am on my way up to Ray, MN. I hunt up that way. 
Today it is out to Barron WI to pick up a Terex PT110 for repairs. 
Thanks, DF


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just got home from the tractor pulls at the pine county fair. While I was there I asked about our races on Sunday. We will be located in the grandstand area, same place they do Derby and tractor pulls. We don't have to worry about cleaning up saw dust but I told him I will haul away the cookies. Races start at noon but I want to get there about 10 to set up. If anyone else can come early that would be great. Does anyone have a pa system or loud speaker type thing? I thought seeing as how we are redneck saw racers it would be fine to just yell thru a traffic cone.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> I just got home from the tractor pulls at the pine county fair. While I was there I asked about our races on Sunday. We will be located in the grandstand area, same place they do Derby and tractor pulls. We don't have to worry about cleaning up saw dust but I told him I will haul away the cookies. Races start at noon but I want to get there about 10 to set up. If anyone else can come early that would be great. Does anyone have a pa system or loud speaker type thing? I thought seeing as how we are redneck saw racers it would be fine to just yell thru a traffic cone.



I can be there around 10


----------



## Steve NW WI

Just found out I have to work Sat. and maybe Sun. Hope if I have to do Sunday that I can do it early and still get up there, but no guarantees.

Can't complain about the extra money, but the timing sure sucks...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Speaking of money... I gotta come up with a $160 to pay the guy for making all those cants. So I'll be passing the hat this weekend.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Speaking of money... I gotta come up with a $160 to pay the guy for making all those cants. So I'll be passing the hat this weekend.



Remind me I'll bring some cash


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Speaking of money... I gotta come up with a $160 to pay the guy for making all those cants. So I'll be passing the hat this weekend.



If I sell the extra shirts & make some extra cash, I will donate that to the cause...
if you ordered a shirt this round (or the last one) & didn't prepay please be sure to take care of it so I can both square up with the shirt guy as well as help with the cants!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> Remind me I'll bring some cash



Hey Derrick, bring some cash.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> Remind me I'll bring some cash



& lots of it!!! Last time I was at the ATM it just laughed at me...


----------



## Philbert

andydodgegeek said:


> I just got home from the tractor pulls at the pine county fair. While I was there I asked about our races on Sunday. We will be located in the grandstand area, same place they do Derby and tractor pulls. . . . Races start at noon but I want to get there about 10 to set up. If anyone else can come early that would be great.




Is that right off Main Street? 

Just North of Pine City?

Only an hour or so from the Twin Cities? 







Near 'Woodpecker Ridge Park' (_really_)?






Just checking to be sure.

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Is that right off Main Street?
> 
> Just North of Pine City?
> 
> Only an hour or so from the Twin Cities?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Near 'Woodpecker Ridge Park' (_really_)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking to be sure.
> 
> Philbert



Yup :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We just got back from the derby @ the pine city fair.... sounds like there's gonna be a local or 2 brining in some saws, too! And we'll have a pa to announce as well...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Well, Sarah, you can hang onto my shirt a while longer. Gotta work tomorrow and Sunday, noon to 6  I don't mind the OT, and double time, but it sure comes at the most inopportune times.

I'll get it from ya at some point this year yet, I know it won't be Grantsburg though.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Well, Sarah, you can hang onto my shirt a while longer. Gotta work tomorrow and Sunday, noon to 6  I don't mind the OT, and double time, but it sure comes at the most inopportune times.
> 
> I'll get it from ya at some point this year yet, I know it won't be Grantsburg though.



Bummer. Anyone coming that you see more than us that I could hand it off to?


----------



## Philbert

I want Steve to keep wearing that patriotic swimsuit in his avatar!

Philbert


----------



## pele55

i will be at races.. i will my have my 6400, a new demo jonsered 2260, and my 49sp will make its debut.....hopefully.. just put together.. all my stuff is at house in grantsburg


----------



## Philbert

What's the LI-Ion class looking like? I just put a new chain on my 40 volt . . .

Philbert


----------



## Derrick Johnson

pele55 said:


> i will be at races.. i will my have my 6400, a new demo jonsered 2260, and my 49sp will make its debut.....hopefully.. just put together.. all my stuff is at house in grantsburg



Awesome the more 49's the better. It was cool having a class just for 49's


----------



## Derrick Johnson

pele55 said:


> i will be at races.. i will my have my 6400, a new demo jonsered 2260, and my 49sp will make its debut.....hopefully.. just put together.. all my stuff is at house in grantsburg



I know of 2 stock 2159's to run that 2260 against


----------



## andydodgegeek

Philbert said:


> What's the LI-Ion class looking like? I just put a new chain on my 40 volt . . .
> 
> Philbert



Are you coming up? I bet people would be interested to see that battery saw in action. I don't know what we could race it against maybe my 335 husky, or my 064 Stihl.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Beefie

Well this is another race I won't be able to make. Wheat is starting to come in at the co-op so I no I will be busy for the next few weeks.

On the other note. 2004 Dodge Ram 3500 longbed quad cab 4X4 cummins is sitting in my drive way to replace old red. Only has a 116000 miles on it . Much nicer than the old truck for getting the kids in and out, and I can even here the wife talk now that she is sitting beside me instead of riding in the back and shouting thru the slider:hmm3grin2orange:.
Him won't let me upload a pic, Hit the upload from computer and doesn't work hey steve.


Beefie


----------



## Steve NW WI

Beefie said:


> Well this is another race I won't be able to make. Wheat is starting to come in at the co-op so I no I will be busy for the next few weeks.
> 
> On the other note. 2004 Dodge Ram 3500 longbed quad cab 4X4 cummins is sitting in my drive way to replace old red. Only has a 116000 miles on it . Much nicer than the old truck for getting the kids in and out, and I can even here the wife talk now that she is sitting beside me instead of riding in the back and shouting thru the slider:hmm3grin2orange:.
> Him won't let me upload a pic, Hit the upload from computer and doesn't work hey steve.
> 
> 
> Beefie


Check my sig for pic help, I bet you're missing a step. Lemme know if you still can't figure it out, and we'll try to get it working.


----------



## Philbert

andydodgegeek said:


> Are you coming up? I bet people would be interested to see that battery saw in action.



I'll try to be there to help set up. 

Would love to race it against a STIHL, Husky, Bosch, Ryobi, etc. battery saw if anybody had one. 

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

Derrick Johnson said:


> I know of 2 stock 2159's to run that 2260 against



That would be cool to see... 
Old school vs SEXY!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Beefie said:


> Well this is another race I won't be able to make. Wheat is starting to come in at the co-op so I no I will be busy for the next few weeks.
> 
> On the other note. 2004 Dodge Ram 3500 longbed quad cab 4X4 cummins is sitting in my drive way to replace old red. Only has a 116000 miles on it . Much nicer than the old truck for getting the kids in and out, and I can even here the wife talk now that she is sitting beside me instead of riding in the back and shouting thru the slider:hmm3grin2orange:.
> Him won't let me upload a pic, Hit the upload from computer and doesn't work hey steve.
> 
> 
> Beefie



Just text me a few pics man... tapatalk will do the rest.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Just going outside to start loading everything up, gonna try to get up there about 10. Hope to see lots of you there. Looks like perfect weather again for our racing, we sure are having a nice summer.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Enjoy the races.

Sent from work...


----------



## Hedgerow

Have fun guys!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

We just got to the fair grounds. Drive in to the north gate and drive around the north end until you are on the west side then take a left, should be able to see us.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL




----------



## Philbert

*Pine County Fairgrounds!*

Early results . . .

*it's important to note that they let me run my 40 volt battery saw first to square the cants, so briefly, it had the fastest time of the day!

Philbert

(Sorry for the small size thing - posted directly from my iPhone)
View attachment 307435
View attachment 307436
View attachment 307437


----------



## Philbert

Everybody's represented . . .View attachment 307438

There was at least one Mastermind sticker there as well (sorry, I did not get a photo of it).

Philbert


----------



## old guy

I want to thank Andy & Sara and everybody else who make these saw races work, my Wife says she had a great time and took a lot of pictures, but I gotta figger out why I lost all my races

John


----------



## andydodgegeek

Wow, what a blast that was. Thanks to all who came out to play. We had a really good turn out. I know at one point I counted 87 people in the grandstands. We also had a few locals bring saws in, I know there was a young fella named Cory there that did real well and there was another guy I think his name was Robert. We will post some pics up as soon as we have a chance.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Once again thank you everybody who helped put rhe races together and everybody who brought saws. I had a great time and so did my father. And Andy, I love your 056.


----------



## Hedgerow

So how did the new 2260 fare against the old school 59's???


----------



## jonsered raket

Hhwoooppeeed em. I see one in my future, saw wasnt even broke in.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Hedgerow said:


> So how did the new 2260 fare against the old school 59's???



Very awesome saw. Very impressed with the 2260. Anybody want to buy a 2159?


----------



## grandpatractor

Did I win?


----------



## Stihl Livin

Hi JD. Glad to see your still around. Hope things are going well out in N.Dak.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Derrick Johnson said:


> Very awesome saw. Very impressed with the 2260. Anybody want to buy a 2159?



Must admit that we were NOT impressed when we set it up on Wednesday. Musta took alittle more running to get it to come around......


----------



## Mo. Jim

Somebody beat me Red Repping old Laura the Spammer.


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> Hhwoooppeeed em. I see one in my future, saw wasnt even broke in.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I knew I liked those... 
Already got one on the way in husky orange...
It'll be in Grantsburg if ya wanna play with it...
:msp_wink:


----------



## grandpatractor

derbyguy said:


> Hi JD. Glad to see your still around. Hope things are going well out in N.Dak.


I'm busy as heck out here no shortage of work that's for sure


----------



## Philbert

grandpatractor said:


> Did I win?



You were definitely there!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Photos*

OK, I realized that I took something like 80 photos. Lots are 'repeats'. I'll try to post a bunch.
I am really bad with names (especially when everybody has 2) so folks can help me out.

Will try to break them out into some rough categories.

*Saws*

Lots of shots of trailers full of saws. Here are some folks with theirs:




(Hey! Didn't I see you in "_Happy Gilmore_"?)





Matched set!





Notice how the satellite link direct from Germany adjusts the tuned pipe!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Competition*





From the Front





From the Rear





Pipes blow and chips fly!





Other front





Check out that sky!


Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Who else was watching?*

(aside from the grandstands . . . )






Proper, and popular attire





Are the canopies for protection from the sun or the wood chips?





Ready to jump in





Hemlines are so hard to predict this time of year.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Howd'ja get there?*





What brand of truck is that Andy?





Cants-R-Us!





Anybody got a Poulan sticker?





Classics love a classic

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Misc*





Keeping the score





Keeping it straight





Keeping it sharp





Andy made a stool!


Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

Thanks for the pics, Phil. Tried for rep, but you'll have to settle for being "liked" for now.

Andy's truck is a 47 Dodge.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> Once again thank you everybody who helped put rhe races together and everybody who brought saws. I had a great time and so did my father. And Andy, I love your 056.



Me too! that thing is a chip eating torque monster isn't it?:msp_w00t:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

great pics, Philbert! Thanks for taking them. We will post some up hopefully tonight...had a really good time. It was nice to have a announcing system, I think that made a big difference on how well things flowed. I think we went through more logs in less time yesterday then we did in Rush city, but both were a heck of a lot of fun! Thanks to all who came out, and played, as well as those who helped. Andy's brother Marty and his girlfriend Heather did a really nice job of behind-the-scenes work as well.
oh yes, and the "tip jar" produced enough money to pay for the log work!


----------



## Philbert

Andy and Sarah - you guys _really_ deserve the credit for organizing this, with an emphasis on 'organized'. 

Also have to give credit to Grandpatractor, Heavy Fuel, Wet Gunpowder, and others, who have worked out the details with the trailers, the buck, the cants, etc., over the past few years, taking this from an informal activity at a GTG to an organized event that is still low-key, accessible, and fun.

I heard more that a few comments from attendees at the fair how professional it appeared, with the specific classes and the PA announcer. And received a few questions asking if this was tied into the the professional events (e.g. STIHL Timbersports, Hayward Lumberjack Championships, etc.).

I think that the RSRA may have picked up a few new members!

Philbert


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hayward and them Stihl boys aint got nothing on us! Do you know how hard it is to have two pipe saws run out of fuel in the same cut??? Don't try this at home boys and girls....


----------



## andydodgegeek

I wish it was Sunday again. I personally didn't do as well at the races this time, Sarah said I had too many saws to run. She may be right, I was getting really wiped out really fast between running saws, marking the logs, loading the logs and trying to b.s. a bit. I am tired today. BUT, I still don't think I will bring any less saws to grantsburg.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I wish it was Sunday again. I personally didn't do as well at the races this time, Sarah said I had too many saws to run. She may be right, I was getting really wiped out really fast between running saws, marking the logs, loading the logs and trying to b.s. a bit. I am tired today. BUT, I still don't think I will bring any less saws to grantsburg.:hmm3grin2orange:



I'm sharpening chains already... May not have time to get the new toy broke in before Grantsburg, but I'll try...
C'mon autotune!!!!!


----------



## Homelite410

Derrick Johnson said:


> I know of 2 stock 2159's to run that 2260 against



I REALLY want to see one run. Im sure its not much different than Marks 555 after it has "worked on ":msp_thumbup:


----------



## Philbert

andydodgegeek said:


> . . .Sarah said I had too many saws to run. She may be right, I was getting really wiped out really fast between running saws, marking the logs, loading the logs and trying to b.s. a bit.



Some of those things (e.g. sweeping the deck, marking the cants, etc.) can easily be delegated while you are actively competing. There were a few guys who ran lots of saws, and plenty of others who can help out with the 'crew' stuff. Something we can do upfront next time.

One thing I noticed Sunday, and not attaching any names here, was the importance of technique. Some saws simply screamed past their competitor's. Others were pretty closely matched, but it took them up to 2 seconds longer to get the saw into the wood. Some guys might have been slower towards the end of the day, so the competition was between operators, and not always saws. We don't want anyone getting so tired that they get sloppy and slip, etc.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410

Philbert said:


> Some of those things (e.g. sweeping the deck, marking the cants, etc.) can easily be delegated while you are actively competing. There were a few guys who ran lots of saws, and plenty of others who can help out with the 'crew' stuff. Something we can do upfront next time.
> 
> One thing I noticed Sunday, and not attaching any names here, was the importance of technique. Some saws simply screamed past their competitor's. Others were pretty closely matched, but it took them up to 2 seconds longer to get the saw into the wood. Some guys might have been slower towards the end of the day, so the competition was between operators, and not always saws. We don't want anyone getting so tired that they get sloppy and slip, etc.
> 
> Philbert



That right there is what makes it fun!!! Chain is a HUGE factor too.....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Philbert said:


> Some of those things (e.g. sweeping the deck, marking the cants, etc.) can easily be delegated while you are actively competing. There were a few guys who ran lots of saws, and plenty of others who can help out with the 'crew' stuff. Something we can do upfront next time.
> 
> One thing I noticed Sunday, and not attaching any names here, JON & DERRICK
> 
> Philbert



fixed it fer ya....


----------



## Philbert

Homelite410 said:


> Chain is a HUGE factor too.....



I did bring one of Tree Machines filing clamps to the event, in case people wanted to see it or try it. Now, if we only had some _real_ filing vises to try side-by-side . . . 







Philbert


----------



## Homelite410

Philbert said:


> I did bring one of Tree Machines filing clamps to the event, in case people wanted to see it or try it. Now, if we only had some _real_ filing vises to try side-by-side . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philbert



Guess you'll have to find a member that has one...... :msp_tongue: 


BTW That filing vise you got there is real pretty!! Looks very well made!


----------



## Philbert

Homelite410 said:


> BTW That filing vise you got there is real pretty!! Looks very well made!



I think so too. Separate thread on them: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/240030.htm

Tree Machine said he will post some more of his prototypes there so that we can see the design process, which I am hoping to see. I think that they ended up with a very clean, functional design.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

What did you do to pele55? He didn't make it to work today and Damon said something about beating his 6400 with his 6401?????????????????


----------



## jonsered raket

WetGunPowder said:


> What did you do to pele55? He didn't make it to work today and Damon said something about beating his 6400 with his 6401?????????????????


 
6400 got beat by a 621

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> What did you do to pele55? He didn't make it to work today and Damon said something about beating his 6400 with his 6401?????????????????



I'm just wondering what the excuse will be. Sun was in his eyes, log full of knots, chain was dull, blade was bent, bad gas, fuel no good.
:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## 5R-INC

We hit up the beer garden after the races. He only had 2. Thought he could handle his alcohol better then that. I guess Damon must be learning something working with you guys. He was pretty excited to beat him.


----------



## 5R-INC

Big thanks to Andy and Sara for all your hard work putting these things on. By all means just ask and I am sure other people will step up and help out so you can enjoy yourself more too. Cant wait for Grantsburg. Should be another great time. Thanks for the great pics Philbert. My son enjoyed getting to see other people enjoyed seeing his old pickup too.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I put oil on his gloves....


----------



## Derrick Johnson

jonsered raket said:


> 6400 got beat by a 621
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


Ya that was sweet


----------



## Stihl Livin

What weekend is the races in grantsburg? I need to put it on the calendar. Plus I need to know if I have time to get a saw out to Scott and back in time by then.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

derbyguy said:


> What weekend is the races in grantsburg? I need to put it on the calendar. Plus I need to know if I have time to get a saw out to Scott and back in time by then.



Not so sure on the saw to Scott & back... 

August 24th @ 10 am. check out the Redneck Saw Racers facebook page if you want to get updates pushed! :msp_w00t:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I'll help ya out with some names... 



Philbert said:


> OK, I realized that I took something like 80 photos. Lots are 'repeats'. I'll try to post a bunch.
> I am really bad with names (especially when everybody has 2) so folks can help me out.
> 
> Will try to break them out into some rough categories.
> 
> *Saws*
> 
> Lots of shots of trailers full of saws. Here are some folks with theirs:
> 
> Andydodgegeek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hey! Didn't I see you in "_Happy Gilmore_"?)
> 
> 
> The Roberts men, Duane (5R-INC) and son Damon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matched set!
> 
> 
> Jon (Heavyfuel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how the satellite link direct from Germany adjusts the tuned pipe!
> 
> Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Some more names with faces for ya... 



Philbert said:


> Duane (5R-INC) vs Andydodgegeek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Front
> 
> Sarahdodgegeek vs Derrick Johnson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Rear
> 
> Andydodgegeek vs Heavyfuel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pipes blow and chips fly!
> 
> Local feller Cory vs Wes (an AS friend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other front
> 
> Andydodgegeek vs Kevin (KDdeerpark?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out that sky!
> 
> 
> Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Not so sure on the saw to Scott & back...
> 
> August 24th @ 10 am. check out the Redneck Saw Racers facebook page if you want to get updates pushed! :msp_w00t:



Sorry Sarah but AS is my Facebook. I didn't think I could get a saw to Scott and back in time either. Guess I'm just going to have to send it and be down to one saw.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Couple more names... 


Philbert said:


> (aside from the grandstands . . . )
> 
> Duane's back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proper, and popular attire
> 
> John (Old Guy) and his lovely guest, Sheryl (sorry if I spelled that wrong), along with the Stoolmaker's brother, Marty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the canopies for protection from the sun or the wood chips?
> 
> 
> Nate (Heavyfuel's son) onlooking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to jump in
> 
> Chris (Pele55), Damon, and possibly another Roberts boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hemlines are so hard to predict this time of year.
> 
> Philbert


----------



## PhilMcWoody

andydodgegeek said:


> Here is a picture of the race cants for next weekend, I will be bringing them loaded on my old 47 Dodge.



Now that is beautiful!

This on the other hand was one of my old Dodges. Not quite so pretty. 

It wasn't the branches bouncing off it in the middle of the night (propped for effect) but the sound of the bang when the branch hit the hood, sure woke us up. 

No, it was the mechanical stuff that went. Tranny, timing chain, etc. Still got a thing about Dodges, though.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Some car name, too...




Philbert said:


> What brand of truck is that Andy?
> 
> The 1947 dodge 2 ton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cants-R-Us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody got a Poulan sticker?
> 
> 
> 1966 Ford F-100 (Damon's new sweetie - now KEEP IT OFF THE ROOF!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classics love a classic
> 
> Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

5R-INC said:


> We hit up the beer garden after the races. He only had 2. Thought he could handle his alcohol better then that. I guess Damon must be learning something working with you guys. He was pretty excited to beat him.



He always ONLY HAS 2:

The FIRST one and the LAST one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

The aftermath from the races.







My old Massey Ferguson garden tractor, I brought it to pull the trailer full of saws. I didn't really need it but then again I really didn't need 25 saws with either.







Here's me and Philbert getting ready to duke it out.






Me and Derrick running what looks to be the 49sp race.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and the local fellow Cory, he seemed to be a real nice guy. I told him to join Arboristsite.






Derrick and Adam going at it with the 49sp's.







Pele beat me with his 49sp, my grips were oily.






Here's Duane giving the camera man a golden shower, while Wes is pulling up on his end.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Again Duane spraying the camera while Dale is trying to keep up.






Dale (Adam for those who don't know about the joke) and Damon 






Derrick has this look everytime he races, and everytime he is asleep in the back of the Tahoe on the way back from Iowa.






Damon handing me my ass


----------



## andydodgegeek

Jon and Jacob (father and son) having a Dolmar match






Jon looking intense






The Glovers doing a pipe saw race


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Jon with the pipe saws






Here is the face I make when I'm making a stool.







Duane and Jacob, these guys did real good this weekend.






See I told you so.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Cory and Wes






Old guy and Cory






Check this out, two locals racing Cory and Doug. I think this chainsawing could get popular. 






Oldguy and Kevin (Kdeerpark I think is his username)







Thats it for tonight, the computer is getting really hot on my lap. Might not be so bad if I was wearing pants.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hows everyone doing? How's it working out in North Dakota JD? Quite in here today.


----------



## specter29

so far looks good to go for me to at grantsburg for the races


----------



## andydodgegeek

specter29 said:


> so far looks good to go for me to at grantsburg for the races



Cool. I wonder if Treemonkey and Chris and Jake will make it, I hope so, haven't seen them in a while. I think Scott still lurks around here sometimes late at night, if he does, Hi Scott.:biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Cool. I wonder if Treemonkey and Chris and Jake will make it, I hope so, haven't seen them in a while. I think Scott still lurks around here sometimes late at night, if he does, Hi Scott.:biggrin:



Ok Scott, if ya can't make it to Grantsburg, at least send Chris and Jake!!!
I'd rather you all came up...


----------



## Hedgerow

specter29 said:


> so far looks good to go for me to at grantsburg for the races



Woohoo!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi Hedge, it will be nice to see you come up again. Is the whole family coming? You can leave those fancy race chains at home though.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi Hedge, it will be nice to see you come up again. Is the whole family coming? You can leave those fancy race chains at home though.:hmm3grin2orange:



Yup... Whole clan... They're looking forward to the cool weather and the fair...
I been filing... And even a couple other chain mods...
Got a special saw surprise for ya too...
I'll fill ya in after the races...


----------



## tree monkey

i think chris can make it.
i have shootoff's on the same day, sorry
have not seen jake in over a month, he has a girlfriend now.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> i think chris can make it.
> i have shootoff's on the same day, sorry
> have not seen jake in over a month, he has a girlfriend now.



Dang good ta hear from ya Scott! Sucks you cant make it, but glad the monkeys will be represented! Will be good to see Chris


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Yup... Whole clan... They're looking forward to the cool weather and the fair...
> I been filing... And even a couple other chain mods...
> Got a special saw surprise for ya too...
> I'll fill ya in after the races...



Oh boy oh boy oh boy, I loves me a surprise.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

andydodgegeek said:


> Old guy and Cory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldguy and Kevin (Kdeerpark I think is his username)



neither one of those guys on the right looks that old. oh wait, you talkin bout the spring chicken on the left, eh? that guy don't look old. maybe "well seasoned". just sayin
edit: oh, i just saw it is his user name. never mind (gilda radner impersonation)!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

tree monkey said:


> i think chris can make it.
> i have shootoff's on the same day, sorry
> have not seen jake in over a month, he has a girlfriend now.



them woman can be trouble!!!


----------



## old guy

jerrycmorrow said:


> neither one of those guys on the right looks that old. oh wait, you talkin bout the spring chicken on the left, eh? that guy don't look old. maybe "well seasoned". just sayin
> edit: oh, i just saw it is his user name. never mind (gilda radner impersonation)!



Would you believe I was here for Pres. Roosevelt's "day of infamy' speech

Old Guy


----------



## Stihlalltheway

tree monkey said:


> i think chris can make it.
> i have shootoff's on the same day, sorry
> have not seen jake in over a month, he has a girlfriend now.



Tell Jake to bring her with. That would be ...interesting with this crowd.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

old guy said:


> Would you believe I was here for Pres. Roosevelt's "day of infamy' speech
> 
> Old Guy



dang! you are old. have to say you carry it well. i'm a boomer


----------



## Philbert

Hey Andy,

Remind me if you can. Which was the heat that you won on Sunday running *"SAFETY CHAIN"*?

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> them woman can be trouble!!!



:amazed:

Ah hem......


----------



## dieselfitter

Women in general. Sarah, you are the exception.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> Women in general. Sarah, you are the exception.



:msp_blushing:


----------



## grandpatractor

tree monkey said:


> i think chris can make it.
> i have shootoff's on the same day, sorry
> have not seen jake in over a month, he has a girlfriend now.





Derrick Johnson said:


> them woman can be trouble!!!


Maybe he can get off!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree monkey

dieselfitter said:


> Women in general. Sarah, you are the exception.



oh no don't be a suck up, you know she is the worst:msp_w00t:



thinking about monkeyfeast

what yall think?


----------



## dieselfitter

Thanks for posting the pictures Andy, Sarah and Philbert. 
Philbert I enjoyed your narration(funny guy). 
I regret not attending the events this summer. I'm looking forward to participating more this winter when things quiet down.

I have a few pictures to share. Just me and the girls goofin around in the yard. Sorry I haven't quite mastered posting the pictures. I read how to do it but for me it is like rap music, I just don't get it. 
The younger daughter is a real tomboy, her older sister not so much.
DF


----------



## WetGunPowder

tree monkey said:


> oh no don't be a suck up, you know she is the worst:msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> thinking about monkeyfeast
> 
> what yall think?



monkeyfeast? Grilled or deep fried?:hmm3grin2orange:

either way-count me in!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> oh no don't be a suck up, you know she is the worst:msp_w00t:



Why, I awtta.....:msp_mad:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> thinking about monkeyfeast
> 
> what yall think?



Can I get a HELL YA!? :msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> oh no don't be a suck up, you know she is the worst:msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> thinking about monkeyfeast
> 
> what yall think?



Fest or feast, either way I'm in.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

tree monkey said:


> oh no don't be a suck up, you know she is the worst:msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> thinking about monkeyfeast
> 
> what yall think?





WetGunPowder said:


> monkeyfeast? Grilled or deep fried?:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> either way-count me in!



Soooo.... Is it Monkeyfeast??? Or Teatfest??? Either way, we're going to sell a lot of t-shirts!!! And we're ALL going to have the first name Dale on them!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

tree monkey said:


> oh no don't be a suck up, you know she is the worst:msp_w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> thinking about monkeyfeast
> 
> what yall think?



Sounds like a good time to me!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Soooo.... Is it Monkeyfeast??? Or Teatfest??? Either way, we're going to sell a lot of t-shirts!!! And we're ALL going to have the first name Dale on them!



Feast... Fest.... 
You can count me in...
Spring??


----------



## andydodgegeek

Might as well be monkeyfeast we usually do a lot of eating at these things, and it would make for some cool tshirt designs.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Might as well be monkeyfeast we usually do a lot of eating at these things, and it would make for some cool tshirt designs.



Should be a picture of a confounded looking monkey sitting at a keyboard, trying to type with his newly discovered, opposable thumbs...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Should be a picture of a confounded looking monkey sitting at a keyboard, trying to type with his newly discovered, opposable thumbs...
> :msp_rolleyes:



I'll get to work...


----------



## Philbert

Based on the last event, I think we may be redefining 'Augusta National'!

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Should be a picture of a confounded looking monkey sitting at a keyboard, trying to type with his newly discovered, opposable thumbs...
> :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tree monkey

i never said a monkey could speel,er spill, er spall, um spell.

i'm way behind getting firewood cut, so i was thinking about a gtg.

to make it a little more fun lets see whoes/ what saw can cut the most wood on a qt of gas,stock, ported, piped.

then we can have woodspliter races, who can split a facecord of wood the fastest, without loosing a finger.

then woodpiling races, who can pie a facecord of wood the fastest

then if you realy want to we could do a little saw racing

i will supply all the gas and oil needed, maybe a little food

i think it would make for a fun day, or 2, and i will get my wood cut

so what ya think?


----------



## Stihl Livin

I'm in. Plus I have a project for you.


----------



## tree monkey

first weakend of sept?


----------



## Stihl Livin

tree monkey said:


> first weakend of sept?



Works for me


----------



## andydodgegeek

Count us in. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek




----------



## plowin-fire

Still wished I lived closer... Up in the area this weekend, anyone around? Will be near Taylor's falls Saturday to Monday.


----------



## andydodgegeek

plowin-fire said:


> Still wished I lived closer... Up in the area this weekend, anyone around? Will be near Taylor's falls Saturday to Monday.



I'm going to the Almelund threshing show on Saturday but should be around Sunday. Feel free to give me a call, stop in and b.s. a while.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hey Scott, 2 questions for ya. Did you ever get that echo of my dads running good? Also wondering if you ever port a Stihl 020t, my brother in law is a climber and was wondering if it would be a good investment for him. I said I'd ask ya. He has a good running one but has seen some of my ported saws and it got him thinking.


----------



## Steve NW WI

tree monkey said:


> first weakend of sept?



Err, maybe. Got a Labor day weekend bonfire planned, but might be able to sneak off one day. Time will tell.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Steve NW WI said:


> Err, maybe. Got a Labor day weekend bonfire planned, but might be able to sneak off one day. Time will tell.



I think he means the 7 and 8 as that would be considered the first weekend


----------



## WetGunPowder

plowin-fire said:


> Still wished I lived closer... Up in the area this weekend, anyone around? Will be near Taylor's falls Saturday to Monday.



We are located 3 miles south of St Croix Falls on the Sconnie side of the river! Stop by the shop Sat. AM!


----------



## WetGunPowder

tree monkey said:


> first weakend of sept?



That is Osceola State Fair weekend!

I'm not sure when JD will be going back to Montana but pele and I were thinking he could use a hand on Labor Day weekend to get his firewood cut for the winter.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> That is Osceola State Fair weekend!
> 
> I'm not sure when JD will be going back to Montana but pele and I were thinking he could use a hand on Labor Day weekend to get his firewood cut for the winter.



We might be able to dig up a saw for that...


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We might be able to dig up a saw for that...



I don't really have that kind of saw, I think i would need one of those new 2260 Jonsereds for that kind of cutting.


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> I don't really have that kind of saw, I think i would need one of those new 2260 Jonsereds for that kind of cutting.



ya right,thats kinda like most women sayin i dont have dress or shoes for that.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> ya right,thats kinda like most women sayin i dont have dress or shoes for that.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Shhhhh!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

hoskvarna said:


> ya right,thats kinda like most women sayin i dont have dress or shoes for that.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That is funny. I wonder if that will work for my next saw.


----------



## Steve NW WI

WetGunPowder said:


> That is Osceola State Fair weekend!
> 
> I'm not sure when JD will be going back to Montana but pele and I were thinking he could use a hand on Labor Day weekend to get his firewood cut for the winter.



Oz World's fair weekend is out for me for sure.


----------



## tree monkey

pic a date that works for you guys, anything after sept 1 works for me.


----------



## moody

I'd be willing to come up for something like that.


----------



## jonsered raket

What about the 14th? 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

jonsered raket said:


> What about the 14th?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Ill have to see if I can get out of the wife's school reunion for the 14 weekend. Anybody know when the next charity cut is for interfaith.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> I don't really have that kind of saw, I think i would need one of those new 2260 Jonsereds for that kind of cutting.



:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WetGunPowder

Stihl Livin said:


> Ill have to see if I can get out of the wife's school reunion for the 14 weekend. Anybody know when the next charity cut is for interfaith.



I've been talking with Denny and think we'll try for the first weekend in Oct.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> I've been talking with Denny and think we'll try for the first weekend in Oct.



Sign me up!


----------



## Beefie

14th works for me. October works as well. Any of you guys have any damage from the storms that came thru on wensday? We had 5 tornados come thru my area. Had two trees come down , one on the house and one on my new truck. Still waiting on the adjuster for the house, got a estimate on the truck. Just shy of 6000 in damages. Only had it a week and a hafe . O well nobody got hurt , and got three days of chainsaw work in. 


Beefie


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Sign me up!





Beefie said:


> 14th works for me. October works as well. Any of you guys have any damage from the storms that came thru on wensday? We had 5 tornados come thru my area. Had two trees come down , one on the house and one on my new truck. Still waiting on the adjuster for the house, got a estimate on the truck. Just shy of 6000 in damages. Only had it a week and a hafe . O well nobody got hurt , and got three days of chainsaw work in.
> 
> 
> Beefie


so sorry to hear of your damage! I'm feeling a little sheepish about getting whiny about my car getting hail damage done every body panel. First new car in my life and it's going to be probably three to five thousand dollars worth of hail damage repair. Hate to hear that about your new truck, buddy. 
:sad4:


----------



## tree monkey

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Why, I awtta.....:msp_mad:



i only speak the truth

we all know that you like handling big wood, and it is not always andy's


----------



## Beefie

sarahdodgegeek said:


> so sorry to hear of your damage! I'm feeling a little sheepish about getting whiny about my car getting hail damage done every body panel. First new car in my life and it's going to be probably three to five thousand dollars worth of hail damage repair. Hate to hear that about your new truck, buddy.
> :sad4:



Thanks Sara , On another thought when it comes back from the body man it should be all shinny and new like.


Beefie


----------



## Philbert

Beefie said:


> We had 5 tornados come thru my area. Had two trees come down , one on the house and one on my new truck. . . . and got three days of chainsaw work in



If you need / want help, give a shout! I'm sure that we can rustle up a few folks!

Philbert


----------



## Beefie

Philbert said:


> If you need / want help, give a shout! I'm sure that we can rustle up a few folks!
> 
> Philbert



Thanks Philbert for the offer. My neighbors and myself teamed up and we got 16 yards cleaned up in the last 3 days. All I have left to do is some raking. I am taking the night off and going at it again this weekend. I have a crew lined up to help me. If you guys weren't so far away I would say come down, I just don't have a lot of big stuff left for you guys to play with.


Beefie


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

*Results from the Pine County Fair Races*

Goodness the week got away from me! Thought I better get those results posted - winners are as follows:

Lithium-Ion class: Philbert (that funky battery powered saw)
under 46cc stock class: Duane Roberts (Dolmar 420)
under 46cc modified class: Sarah Carlson (Dolmar 420)
46-55cc stock class: Duane Roberts (Dolmar 5100)
46-55cc modified class: Sarah Carlson (Stihl 026)
(seeing a trend yet? :msp_w00t
56-65cc stock class: Kevin (Husqvarna 562)
56-65cc modified class: Duane Roberts (Stihl 036)
66-75cc stock class: Wes Wilcox (Jonsered 2171)
66-75cc modified class: Andy Carlson (Stihl 440)
76-86cc stock class: JD Glover's Dolmar 7900
76-86cc modified class: Jacob Glover (with Jon's Dolmar 7900)
over 86cc stock class: Adam Tauer (Jonsered 930)
over 86cc modified class: Wes Wilcox (Jonsered 2094)
49SP special class: Adam Tauer
Zip Class: Duane Roberts
Vintage stock class: Andy Carlson (His Dads old Husky L77 )
Vintage modified class: Andy Carlson (Husqvarna 2101)


----------



## Philbert

(Ahem . . .)

And the Li-Ion class . . . .?

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert said:


> (Ahem . . .)
> 
> And the Li-Ion class . . . .?
> 
> Philbert



oops.
:msp_blushing:


----------



## tree monkey

sarahdodgegeek said:


> oops.
> :msp_blushing:



you causing trouble again?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> you causing trouble again?


:byebye:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

morning everyone! We are heading over to the Almelund threshing show. Be there with some old saws and the 47 Dodge. Maybe we'll see you there!


----------



## jonsered raket

sarahdodgegeek said:


> morning everyone! We are heading over to the Almelund threshing show. Be there with some old saws and the 47 Dodge. Maybe we'll see you there!



Id be there but im all the way in New Hampshire. I am Redneck Saw Racer reppin out here and have had a few people ask about shirts.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ronaldo

jonsered raket said:


> Id be there but im all the way in New Hampshire. I am Redneck Saw Racer reppin out here and have had a few people ask about shirts.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Does your job get you all the way out to there or is this a vacation for you, Adam? never been East any further than Chicago, myself.


----------



## wendell

tree monkey said:


> thinking about monkeyfeast



[video=youtube;3MgyRO3c870]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MgyRO3c870[/video]

Actually, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Stihl Livin

jonsered raket said:


> What about the 14th?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



Looks like that weekend won't work for me now. Have to run the parking at the swap meeting :frown:


----------



## plowin-fire

That almelund threshing show was fun. Didn't see Andy or Sarah there though. Lots of cool old stuff. Only a mile from where we were staying. Will come up next year for that for sure when we have more time.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

bump


----------



## tree monkey

this weekend works for me, aug 17-18 or 31-1
we have three campers if someone wants to stay


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> this weekend works for me, aug 17-18 or 31-1
> we have three campers if someone wants to stay



This weekend is a bit short notice for some, it would actually work for me but I don't know about others. The 31/1 would also work for me. Let's see who else can chime in and say what works for them, I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> This weekend is a bit short notice for some, it would actually work for me but I don't know about others. The 31/1 would also work for me. Let's see who else can chime in and say what works for them, I will keep my eyes open.



The 31/1 would be a fun way to spend our 17th anniversary... :msp_wub:


----------



## jonsered raket

Either one would work for me!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> The 31/1 would be a fun way to spend our 17th anniversary... :msp_wub:



My vote is for the 31/1st. This is for helping Scott (treemonkey) cut his firewood. Who else?


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> this weekend works for me, aug 17-18 or 31-1
> we have three campers if someone wants to stay



Me and Sarah would spend a nite, its our anniversary so we'd like the luxury sweet please.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> My vote is for the 31/1st. This is for helping Scott (treemonkey) cut his firewood. Who else?



I'm busy on that weekend. :msp_sad:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihl Livin said:


> I'm busy on that weekend. :msp_sad:



What weekend aren't you busy?:biggrin:


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> What weekend aren't you busy?:biggrin:



That depends on the season. Maybe the first weekend in December.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

MATT!!! I'm at the cheese store... how many pounds do ya want????


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> MATT!!! I'm at the cheese store... how many pounds do ya want????



..:waaaht:

1 VERY thin slice will do!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

HEAVY FUEL said:


> MATT!!! I'm at the cheese store... how many pounds do ya want????





Hedgerow said:


> ..:waaaht:
> 
> 1 VERY thin slice will do!!!




You must be one of those rich Mo. boys I can't afford a crumb of that...:wink2::wink2::msp_w00t:


----------



## Wood Doctor

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> You must be one of those rich Mo. boys I can't afford a crumb of that...:wink2::wink2::msp_w00t:


$50 a pound? Thank the Lord that T-Bone steak hasn't got that high yet.

However, the Caber piston rings on my latest Stihl 046 engine rebuild cost a bit more than that--maybe $150 an ounce.


----------



## Hedgerow

Wood Doctor said:


> $50 a pound? Thank the Lord that T-Bone steak hasn't got that high yet.
> 
> However, the Caber piston rings on my latest Stihl 046 engine rebuild cost a bit more than that--maybe $150 an ounce.



And those rings are chewy as heck!!!
Don't taste very good either...


----------



## andydodgegeek

I am thinking about a $32 grilled cheese sandwich.:msp_razz:


----------



## tree monkey

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah would spend a nite, its our anniversary so we'd like the luxury sweet please.



ok


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah would spend a nite, its our anniversary so we'd like the luxury sweet please.



Complete with his & her toilets???


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> this weekend works for me, aug 17-18 or 31-1
> we have three campers if someone wants to stay



I'm available for the 31-1.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

*council mwwring?*

I'm grilling up chicken and doing some Parmesan baked potatoes for dinner tonight, if anybody's interested in a council meeting....


----------



## Homelite410

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'm grilling up chicken and doing some Parmesan baked potatoes for dinner tonight, if anybody's interested in a council meeting....



I only could wish...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Holy crap those were good potatoes. And the chicken....awe delightful. Ya'all missed out. Sarah did all the cookin and I, well I cut a piece of Hickory with the 345 husky. Always good when you can incorporate a chainsaw into your food preparations.


----------



## Homelite410

345.... great little saw with the right mods.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> 345.... great little saw with the right mods.



Excellent saw for cuttin up smokin wood.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi JD, I see you lurking down there. When you coming home?


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi JD, I see you lurking down there. When you coming home?



I'll be home on the 21st. my plane should be landing about 630.


----------



## tree monkey

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Complete with his & her toilets???



hay get out of my head
View attachment 309520


----------



## tree monkey

got wood
View attachment 309521


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

grandpatractor said:


> I'll be home on the 21st. my plane should be landing about 630.



Am or pm?


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> got wood
> View attachment 309521



Is that the pile we will be cutting on? Should I try to bring a splitter?


----------



## Homelite410

tree monkey said:


> got wood
> View attachment 309521



That looks like a fantastic processor pile right there!!


----------



## tree monkey

andydodgegeek said:


> Is that the pile we will be cutting on? Should I try to bring a splitter?



depends on howmany people show up
we have 3 splitters


----------



## tree monkey

we need to know how many people are coming, please add your name

scott 
chris
dodgegeeks
moody


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> we need to know how many people are coming, please add your name
> 
> scott
> chris
> dodgegeeks
> moody
> Adam
> Derrick




I was talking with Adam and Derrick last night and they said they will be coming along. How about Jake?


----------



## Philbert

tree monkey said:


> we need to know how many people are coming, please add your name



Which dates did you decide on?

Thanks

Philbert


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> I was talking with Adam and Derrick last night and they said they will be coming along. How about Jake?



I won't be able to come I'm on baby detail girlfriend has a wedding to shoot but Adam should be there


----------



## WetGunPowder

tree monkey said:


> we need to know how many people are coming, please add your name
> 
> scott
> chris
> dodgegeeks
> moody



Gotta help the daughter move sometime during Labor Day weekend-Will know better after this weekend when she needs the help.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

tree monkey said:


> we need to know how many people are coming, please add your name
> 
> scott
> chris
> dodgegeeks
> moody
> GrizzlyAdams86



I can make it.


----------



## tree monkey

Philbert said:


> Which dates did you decide on?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philbert



31-1


----------



## Ronaldo

Sure wish I could make it.....Looks like so much fun and get to help out a fellow member.
Maybe next time....

Ron


----------



## Homelite410

Ronaldo said:


> Sure wish I could make it.....Looks like so much fun and get to help out a fellow member.
> Maybe next time....
> 
> Ron



I'd ride up with you man!


----------



## Philbert

WetGunPowder said:


> Gotta help the daughter move sometime during Labor Day weekend



Does she cut too?

Boyd, do you know if Jonsered will have a presence at the Minnesota State Fair with the change in distributors? I seem to recall your guys helping to staff that booth. 

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

Philbert said:


> Does she cut too?
> 
> Boyd, do you know if Jonsered will have a presence at the Minnesota State Fair with the change in distributors? I seem to recall your guys helping to staff that booth.
> 
> Philbert



Sad to say that Jonsered will no longer have a booth at the Great Minnesota GTG


----------



## Philbert

WetGunPowder said:


> Sad to say that Jonsered will no longer have a booth at the Great Minnesota GTG



+1 on the frown.

Philbert

(Thanks for the info though).


----------



## wendell

grandpatractor said:


> I'll be home on the 21st. my plane should be landing about 630.



Did you get a direct flight into Grantsburg International?


----------



## Philbert

wendell said:


> Did you get a direct flight into Grantsburg International?



He'll have to take the shuttle from Webster . . . .

Philbert


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 310264


----------



## tree monkey

it's been a bit slow in here


----------



## andydodgegeek

Yes it has. We are still planning on coming down to your place at the end of the month, looking forward to it.


----------



## moody

I'll be sending something up with hedgerow this weekend. I wish I could go to grantsburg but I'm holding out to go to Scott's shin dig.


----------



## dieselfitter

What is the location of this proposed "monkeyfest"?


----------



## Hedgerow

dieselfitter said:


> What is the location of this proposed "monkeyfest"?



It'll be at Scott's place, but I don't know the exact address...
Augusta, WI


----------



## andydodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> What is the location of this proposed "monkeyfest"?



You should really try to make it, always a good time at Scott's.


----------



## Philbert

Scott,

I'd like to come if it works out. If you are PMing times/date/address please count me in. 

Thanks. 

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> I'll be sending something up with hedgerow this weekend. I wish I could go to grantsburg but I'm holding out to go to Scott's shin dig.



I got a 20" B&C in .325 for it... It ain't no race chain, but it's sharp... Should fare OK!!!


----------



## tree monkey

MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map
teat


----------



## tree monkey

tree monkey said:


> MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map
> teat



the small field on the right side of 27, in the middle of the screen is where the gtg will be held
it's about 6 miles north of augusta, 3 miles north of the saw shop
i will make a gtg sign to put out at the drive
i will get an addy that is close


----------



## Philbert

And the date and time once more:

(To remind the senile folks, and to confirm things for those of us with OCD)

Thanks 

Philbert


----------



## tree monkey

Philbert said:


> And the date and time once more:
> 
> (To remind the senile folks, and to confirm things for those of us with OCD)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philbert



all day, every day. or did you mean the gtg date and time? all day, every day

8-31-13 9-1-13 10am


----------



## andydodgegeek

Awfully quiet in here. No one got anything to say or are ya all just busy? So who all is going to Scotts? I'm looking forward to going down there, hope it cools off though. I am also excited for this weekend, getting to see a bunch of you folks at the races and running some saws, and I'm sure eating.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Have a blast this weekend y'all. Bristol, TN is redneck heaven. I'd stay if I could.


----------



## grandpatractor

I made a stool this morning already!:fart:


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> I made a stool this morning already!:fart:



I have not yet.:frown:


----------



## tree monkey

s4000 st rd 27
augusta wi 54722

this addy is about 200 yards south of the gtg site


----------



## RVALUE

Hedgerow said:


> I got a 20" B&C in .325 for it... It ain't no race chain, but it's sharp... Should fare OK!!!



What mount?

I looked and looked for a 20 small husky, only found 18s.


They might call them 20s, but they measure 18.

Tarry on.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mornin folks. Nice cool evening, the moon sure is bright.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Mornin folks. Nice cool evening, the moon sure is bright.



Dang its hot.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

What time do the festivities start tomorrow?
Thanks,
Jack


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> What time do the festivities start tomorrow?
> Thanks,
> Jack



Races at 10:00 am - I imagine we'll be dining at T-Dawgs for breakfast before hand if you're interested... Don't know what time for that, though. Keep an eye on the http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/231075-17.htm for the most up-to-date info for tomorrow!


----------



## moody

RVALUE said:


> What mount?
> 
> I looked and looked for a 20 small husky, only found 18s.
> 
> 
> They might call them 20s, but they measure 18.
> 
> Tarry on.



It's of the cream cicle variety.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

My brother has a football scrimmage tomorrow, so I will most likely be 20-45 minutes late. If you need to know the saws that I will be running before I arrive, I've got an 046(76cc), 044(70cc), and an 041(61cc). 041 is vintage, all are stock.
Thanks,
Jack


----------



## moody

Dodgegeeks better get rested up for monkeyfest


----------



## andydodgegeek

I was just looking at the weather channel for Augusta for next saturday and they are calling for 93 degree hi temp. I am just being honest here and saying I cant cut/split wood in that kind of heat. I really want to help out Scott but I am just throwing it out there that we may want to reschedule. What do you all say?


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> I was just looking at the weather channel for Augusta for next saturday and they are calling for 93 degree hi temp. I am just being honest here and saying I cant cut/split wood in that kind of heat. I really want to help out Scott but I am just throwing it out there that we may want to reschedule. What do you all say?



I can understand you guys not wanting to cut in that kind of heat. But my cut off is at 102. I'm still up for it. But I respect the fact not everyone handles heat the same.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

andydodgegeek said:


> I was just looking at the weather channel for Augusta for next saturday and they are calling for 93 degree hi temp. I am just being honest here and saying I cant cut/split wood in that kind of heat. I really want to help out Scott but I am just throwing it out there that we may want to reschedule. What do you all say?



Andy I understand where you are coming from but not all of us are full figured men. :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Stihlalltheway

andydodgegeek said:


> I was just looking at the weather channel for Augusta for next saturday and they are calling for 93 degree hi temp. I am just being honest here and saying I cant cut/split wood in that kind of heat. I really want to help out Scott but I am just throwing it out there that we may want to reschedule. What do you all say?



I can't make it unless it is rescheduled. My brother gets leave on that weekend and then he has to go back for a work up for deployment. I'm not trying to make everybody's schedule conform to mine, but I would like to go. Please consider rescheduling. Plus its not fun swinging a maul or loading blocks in that heat.


----------



## Philbert

(Maybe bring the southern folks up to cut ice blocks from the lake?)

Philbert


----------



## tree monkey

pic a date, the following weekend won't work


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Andy I understand where you are coming from but not all of us are full figured men. :biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:



I should have stated not everyone is full figured like you and I are. Any thing over 90 is to hot to split never to warm to run a saw.


----------



## hoskvarna

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I should have stated not everyone is full figured like you and I are. Any thing over 90 is to hot to split never to warm to run a saw.



im with u boys!
full figure or not ,thats too hot to work up wood.
sweating,sawdust,i dont like that combo:msp_thumbdn:


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> I can understand you guys not wanting to cut in that kind of heat. But my cut off is at 102. I'm still up for it. But I respect the fact not everyone handles heat the same.



It's just unsafe to work hard in high heat. We will get much more work done in cooler temps and it will be enjoyable. It is NOT enjoyable to cut wood in temps over 90. I know, I have done it. I used to work for a tree service and we worked in ANY temperature, but we are trying to help out Scott and have a good time so I just recommended holding off for a good day. Its not that I cant HANDLE it, its just plain not enjoyable. I am just throwing out 2 dates that will work for me and if one of them is good I will come. How about either September 14-15 or the following weekend the 21-22?


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> It's just unsafe to work hard in high heat. We will get much more work done in cooler temps and it will be enjoyable. It is NOT enjoyable to cut wood in temps over 90. I know, I have done it. I used to work for a tree service and we worked in ANY temperature, but we are trying to help out Scott and have a good time so I just recommended holding off for a good day. Its not that I cant HANDLE it, its just plain not enjoyable. I am just throwing out 2 dates that will work for me and if one of them is good I will come. How about either September 14-15 or the following weekend the 21-22?



I think I can make the later of the 2


----------



## moody

There's a charity cut in south Missouri the 21st that I committed to a while back. Heat here is different than it is there. It won't get cooler than 80 here until mid October. So you would know better than I would on a date. But I'm tied up the last two weekends in September. So the 14th would work


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> It's just unsafe to work hard in high heat. We will get much more work done in cooler temps and it will be enjoyable. It is NOT enjoyable to cut wood in temps over 90. I know, I have done it. I used to work for a tree service and we worked in ANY temperature, but we are trying to help out Scott and have a good time so I just recommended holding off for a good day. Its not that I cant HANDLE it, its just plain not enjoyable. I am just throwing out 2 dates that will work for me and if one of them is good I will come. How about either September 14-15 or the following weekend the 21-22?



My family and I are looking forward to one in December!


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> There's a charity cut in south Missouri the 21st that I committed to a while back. Heat here is different than it is there. It won't get cooler than 80 here until mid October. So you would know better than I would on a date. But I'm tied up the last two weekends in September. So the 14th would work



September here should be highs in the low 70's and lows in the 40's. October here can be from the 50's to the 30's. But you never know it could be 80+ or 10. Our temp range if from -40 to 105.


----------



## Stihl Livin

The bad part about this heat is how bad you sweat even making a stool. :msp_cursing:


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> September here should be highs in the low 70's and lows in the 40's. October here can be from the 50's to the 30's. But you never know it could be 80+ or 10. Our temp range if from -40 to 105.



I'm fine with September 14th if that's better for everyone else. The more help we can give Scott the better.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I am still getting some requests for t-shirts for the redneck saw racers. What interest is there on this site for shirts? I am not going to order for one or two but I would order for a small bunch. $12 for AS members & I can ship pert much anywhere in the lower 48 for about $3. ( that shipping covers @ least 2 shirts)


----------



## sam-tip

Sam-tip (Doug O) xl and xxl greenish? green counts as safty green in construction site. 


Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sam-tip said:


> Sam-tip (Doug O) xl and xxl greenish? green counts as safty green in construction site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


So I'm guessin that's a day-glo green request, not a forest green request... :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

It's HOT!!!!! Goldbond don't fail me now!!!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> It's HOT!!!!! Goldbond don't fail me now!!!!!



Andy have you tried the new spray version yet?


----------



## Beefie

Late September or early October works better for me. Just way to hot and I have plans for labor day weekend every year. That's my 2 cents worth.

Beefie


----------



## moody

I'm not rushing to figure out a date or anything but I was going to be bringing parts up for a fellow member this weekend from another member. So I will need to re arrange those plans accordingly with this date unless Scott wants to do some work and needs help this weekend.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Beefie said:


> Late September or early October works better for me. Just way to hot and I have plans for labor day weekend every year. That's my 2 cents worth.
> 
> Beefie



Remember the first weekend in Oct that we're gonna cut at Denny's. September weekends for me are all jam-packed with sheet to do...............


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> It's HOT!!!!! Goldbond don't fail me now!!!!!



pele went home early today with swamp azz-best be gettin' some for the rest of the week!


----------



## tree monkey

moody said:


> I'm not rushing to figure out a date or anything but I was going to be bringing parts up for a fellow member this weekend from another member. So I will need to re arrange those plans accordingly with this date unless Scott wants to do some work and needs help this weekend.



your welcome anytime
there is always something do do


----------



## andydodgegeek

We will be getting together this week with JD for an AS council meeting. Thinking Wednesday at a place to be determined. Who is all in. We got to get to hang with JD before he goes back to North Dakota for work. I'll start a list, add you name to it.

Andy and Sarah Dodgegeek


----------



## nstueve

tree monkey said:


> your welcome anytime
> there is always something do do





moody said:


> I'm not rushing to figure out a date or anything but I was going to be bringing parts up for a fellow member this weekend from another member. So I will need to re arrange those plans accordingly with this date unless Scott wants to do some work and needs help this weekend.




So are we for sure rescheduling Monkeyfest????

The wife cleared me for all day Sat so I can drive up early and leave late... Justin and I can roadtrip it together... 

We close on a new house on 9/12/13 so this weekend might be the last free weekend I get until late October b/c the new house has a lot of work to be done... I realize I'm only one man but I'm also with Justin... 93* isnt too bad, I used to lay rubber roofs all summer in 100-110* weather (that was temps on the ground not on the roof too). I do slow down at 90*+ but as long as scott has a garden hose with cool water to spray me down at the end of the day... I'm game! 

Wat say yee???


----------



## jerrycmorrow

okay, now you talkin bout a wet t-shirt contest? i'll never get that image outa my brain. thanks a lot:bang:


----------



## nstueve

jerrycmorrow said:


> okay, now you talkin bout a wet t-shirt contest? i'll never get that image outa my brain. thanks a lot:bang:



Only if Andy will join in! LOL! 

Honestly after a hot and sweaty day, a good hose off will be needed to rinse off the grime and sweat and help cool down. Plus it will keep my car a little nicer for the ride home with 2 guys on a 6hr drive...



*BIG QUESTION!!!! Reschedule or Not???*


----------



## nstueve

I just checked NOAA...

Saturday = 85*
Sunday = 82*

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...rchresult=Augusta, WI 54722, USA#.Uhyy-xukpa1

:msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:


----------



## Steve NW WI

nstueve said:


> I just checked NOAA...
> 
> Saturday = 85*
> Sunday = 82*
> 
> NOAA National Weather Service
> 
> :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:



I could still get out Sat if you guys are coming up. 85 might need a sweater after the last couple days. #### it's 20° warmer here than it was the last week I spent down in Tennessee...

My Sunday night bonfire ain't gonna happen unless we get some rain this week though. It's D-R-Y here.


----------



## Homelite410

Steve NW WI said:


> I could still get out Sat if you guys are coming up. 85 might need a sweater after the last couple days. #### it's 20° warmer here than it was the last week I spent down in Tennessee...
> 
> My Sunday night bonfire ain't gonna happen unless we get some rain this week though. It's D-R-Y here.



Dry isnt the word... My yard crunches and the grass has wore off in places .........


----------



## Steve NW WI

Homelite410 said:


> Dry isnt the word... My yard crunches and the grass has wore off in places .........



You and me both brother, just a few weeds sticking up, grass is done for. Dug a couple posts for a dog kennel before I went on vacation, no moisture all the way down to 2'.

For a V4.0 chain vise, how about one that comes with a good square file operator?  Bet I couldn't afford that one...


----------



## Philbert

Homelite410 said:


> Dry isnt the word... My yard crunches and the grass has wore off in places .........



Why spark arrestors were invented?



Steve NW WI said:


> For a V4.0 chain vise, how about one that comes with a good square file operator?



For GenIV, I think we should get some chain cleaning and lubing action, like the devices for bicycle chains:







And maybe a cup holder?

Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin

If I can find someone to take car of my dog Saturday I can come out for the day.


----------



## dieselfitter

Stihl Livin said:


> If I can find someone to take car of my dog Saturday I can come out for the day.


Just put him in the car and crack a window.


----------



## moody

nstueve said:


> I just checked NOAA...
> 
> Saturday = 85*
> Sunday = 82*
> 
> NOAA National Weather Service
> 
> :msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused::msp_confused:



I'm gonna go up and help Scott out. If 86 is too hot then I'll be going alone no big deal. He's a friend and could use a hand with some stuff. I don't mind sweating for some sweet tea


----------



## Homelite410

Philbert said:


> Why spark arrestors were invented?
> 
> 
> 
> For GenIV, I think we should get some chain cleaning and lubing action, like the devices for bicycle chains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe a cup holder?
> 
> Philbert



That's funny stuff right there... 

Cup holder ............no...... I no likey metal shavings in my beverage

Chain cleaner, heck yeah!!! Ill build anything if you pay me Phil


----------



## tree monkey

lol you guys are like a bunch of little girls, can't make up your minds.:msp_confused::bang:

lets do this weekend, and the 14-15, does that work?


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> lol you guys are like a bunch of little girls, can't make up your minds.:msp_confused::bang:
> 
> lets do this weekend, and the 14-15, does that work?



I'm willing to do that.


----------



## andydodgegeek

It's 131 degrees in the shop I work today, it was 129 yesterday. Supposed to cool a few degrees over the next few days but I won't feel it in there. I am all for the 14th but I am out for this weekend, you guys play safe and drink lots of water.


----------



## nstueve

tree monkey said:


> lol you guys are like a bunch of little girls, can't make up your minds.:msp_confused::bang:
> 
> lets do this weekend, and the 14-15, does that work?



i'm in if the wife gives me the green light... I like to sweat and i'm sure moody and I can rack up a decent pile by ourselves... Just as long as the log splitter cycles fast enough! :msp_scared:

I'm guessing some good 18-24in saws for cutting to length is all we need right?


----------



## moody

nstueve said:


> i'm in if the wife gives me the green light... I like to sweat and i'm sure moody and I can rack up a decent pile by ourselves... Just as long as the log splitter cycles fast enough! :msp_scared:



Yes sir!


----------



## nstueve

andydodgegeek said:


> It's 131 degrees in the shop I work today, it was 129 yesterday. Supposed to cool a few degrees over the next few days but I won't feel it in there. I am all for the 14th but I am out for this weekend, you guys play safe and drink lots of water.



sounds like no wet t-shirt competition... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## andydodgegeek

nstueve said:


> sounds like no wet t-shirt competition... :msp_sneaky:



More of a gross wet underwear competition.


----------



## nstueve

andydodgegeek said:


> More of a gross wet underwear competition.



no snapping people in the locker room with those! ewwww! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihl Livin

tree monkey said:


> lol you guys are like a bunch of little girls, can't make up your minds.:msp_confused::bang:
> 
> lets do this weekend, and the 14-15, does that work?



I'm in for this Saturday. If anyone from the cities wants to tag along I'm leaving about 6 am and plan on returning around 6-7 pm.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> More of a gross wet underwear competition.



hope you all enjoy THAT mental image! Cause there ain't no unseeing it! :msp_scared:


----------



## Stihl Livin

sarahdodgegeek said:


> hope you all enjoy THAT mental image! Cause there ain't no unseeing it! :msp_scared:



I live the same everyday working in the mill. Gold bond is my friend.


----------



## Homelite410

sarahdodgegeek said:


> hope you all enjoy THAT mental image! Cause there ain't no unseeing it! :msp_scared:



I just puked a lil bit in mu mouth.........


----------



## Stihl Livin

tree monkey said:


> all day, every day. or did you mean the gtg date and time? all day, every day
> 
> 8-31-13 9-1-13 10am



Can I show up earlier than 10. I was thinking of being there about 830-9


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

moody said:


> I'm gonna go up and help Scott out. If 86 is too hot then I'll be going alone no big deal. He's a friend and could use a hand with some stuff. I don't mind sweating for some sweet tea



Sweet tea is unheard od that far north.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:otstir:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here, I'll fix you up a nice cup of sweet tea...otstir: enjoy!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> I just puked a lil bit in mu mouth.........



Here ya go, wash it down with a nice cup of sweet tea...otstir:


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> Here ya go, wash it down with a nice cup of sweet tea...otstir:



Mmmmmmmmmm sweeeeeeeeet tea!!!


----------



## moody

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Sweet tea is unheard od that far north.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:otstir:



Guess I'll have to use the sun up there to make some sweet sun tea :msp_biggrin:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I'm still planning on coming this weekend. Planning on being down there about 9-930ish if thats ok.


----------



## andydodgegeek

T-Dawgs tommorrow night AS council meeting 6pm
Andy and Sarah Dodgegeek
Duane (5Rinc)
JD (grandpatractor)


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> T-Dawgs tommorrow night AS council meeting 6pm
> Andy and Sarah Dodgegeek
> Duane (5Rinc)
> JD (grandpatractor)


WGP
pele (maybe)


Denny may be over to get the raffle tickets for the drawing on Monday


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> WGP
> pele (maybe)
> 
> 
> Denny may be over to get the raffle tickets for the drawing on Monday



Cool, we wanted to get some raffle tickets on Saturday but didn't remember to. See you tommorrow.


----------



## tree monkey

Stihl Livin said:


> Can I show up earlier than 10. I was thinking of being there about 830-9



i should be there by 8
715-456-0494 incase someone needs to call me

97 in the shade today, very humid, no fun in the sun.
weather men says around 87 for the weekend, lower humidity
i have 3 10x20 canopy's on site
2 campers with awning's, 1 with ac
smoker, and grill's will be there
hows smoked chicken sound?
anything you want or need i'll do my best to get it

the wood is mostly smaller 4-14 with a little around 24
gas and oil will be supplied
?????????


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Cool, we wanted to get some raffle tickets on Saturday but didn't remember to. See you tommorrow.



I got mine already!!!
Woo hoooo!!!!
Wish I could just run up there and join you guys...


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> i should be there by 8
> 715-456-0494 incase someone needs to call me
> 
> 97 in the shade today, very humid, no fun in the sun.
> weather men says around 87 for the weekend, lower humidity
> i have 3 10x20 canopy's on site
> 2 campers with awning's, 1 with ac
> smoker, and grill's will be there
> hows smoked chicken sound?
> anything you want or need i'll do my best to get it
> 
> the wood is mostly smaller 4-14 with a little around 24
> gas and oil will be supplied
> ?????????



Nathan and I will be there around 8. I'll bring a couple saws. Is it hard wood or dirty wood or is full chisel safe?


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> Nathan and I will be there around 8. I'll bring a couple saws. Is it hard wood or dirty wood or is full chisel safe?



Just bring a file and it won't matter...
I think all they run up there is regular chisel..


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Just bring a file and it won't matter...
> I think all they run up there is regular chisel..



I always take files. Just was wondering what chains I should grab. I hate sharpening a chain then the first cut through locust it's not much better than before I sharpened it :bang: 

What the heck am I thinking someone's got a chain grinder somewhere.


----------



## MarcS

Sounds like a good time, I'll be able to show up in the morning for a while. Bringing my two bow bars if anyone wants to try them out...one is Stihl mount the other small mount Husky. Scott if you can round up some big rounds we could do a noodling/saw splitting competition-count me in for sure.


----------



## MarcS

Oh, and a funny story about Ron, one time I demo'd a saw and he measured the wood out to 16" and threatened me with a boot in the ass if I didn't cut it square or to the right length, too bad your old man can't be there to keep us on the mark.


----------



## Stihl Livin

tree monkey said:


> i should be there by 8
> 715-456-0494 incase someone needs to call me
> 
> 97 in the shade today, very humid, no fun in the sun.
> weather men says around 87 for the weekend, lower humidity
> i have 3 10x20 canopy's on site
> 2 campers with awning's, 1 with ac
> smoker, and grill's will be there
> hows smoked chicken sound?
> anything you want or need i'll do my best to get it
> 
> the wood is mostly smaller 4-14 with a little around 24
> gas and oil will be supplied
> ?????????



Scott if there is anything you like me to bring let me know. I was thinking of a cooler full of water at minimum.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> T-Dawgs tommorrow night AS council meeting 6pm
> Andy and Sarah Dodgegeek
> Duane (5Rinc)
> JD (grandpatractor)
> HEAVYFUEL



I have a meeting @ 7... so I can only stay til 6:50. I'll probably be there early.


----------



## WetGunPowder

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I have a meeting @ 7... so I can only stay til 6:50. I'll probably be there early.



pele says he's gonna leave early today cuz he came in late yesterday............


----------



## 5R-INC

Dont tell me my kid is rubbing off on Pele now.


----------



## nstueve

tree monkey said:


> the wood is mostly smaller 4-14 with a little around 24 gas and oil will be supplied?????????



I'll probably throw my 2.5gal gas can in... Bar oil we might have to stop for or barrow...



moody said:


> Nathan and I will be there around 8. I'll bring a couple saws. Is it hard wood or dirty wood or is full chisel safe?



We'll have to see how anxious we are... As long as we get on the road by 2am and don't need to make more than 1 stop for food, potty, and caffeine... 8am is possible...

As for chain... just make sure you bring a 3/8 72dl .050 bar and we can throw 6 or more of my chains in. That should cover 90% of the wood from what Scott said, and if that doesn't get us through the day then Scott's been schlepping Osage Orange north... :msp_unsure:



Hedgerow said:


> I got mine already!!!
> Woo hoooo!!!!
> Wish I could just run up there and join you guys...



Did I miss something here with the raffle tickets...???


----------



## moody

nstueve said:


> We'll have to see how anxious we are... As long as we get on the road by 2am and don't need to make more than 1 stop for food, potty, and caffeine... 8am is possible...
> 
> As for chain... just make sure you bring a 3/8 72dl .050 bar and we can throw 6 or more of my chains in. That should cover 90% of the wood from what Scott said, and if that doesn't get us through the day then Scott's been schlepping Osage Orange north... :msp_unsure:



I have to buy a 20in bar this week anyways so that work's. If I get a chance to throw this 395 together I'll bring it just to get some time on the new rings. 


Anyone need smokes or chew? I'm not paying $6+ for a pack up there so I'll be making a stop before I get to Nathan's.


----------



## nstueve

MarcS said:


> Bringing my two bow bars if anyone wants to try them out...one is Stihl mount the other small mount Husky. Scott if you can round up some big rounds we could do a noodling/saw splitting competition-count me in for sure.



oh yea! always wanted to try a bow bar, and noodling... hmm... maybe the Masterminded 084 needs to make the trip with a 25in bar! :msp_biggrin:



Stihl Livin said:


> Scott if there is anything you like me to bring let me know. I was thinking of a cooler full of water at minimum.



Yep I have a case of some sort of sport drink in our cooler... maybe water too...



tree monkey said:


> hows smoked chicken sound?



sounds yummy! should I toss in a couple good size salmon fillets to smoke too? Or will that pollute the chicken?

You better drag a couple logs off the pile... Justin is getting here on Friday night to sharpen chain and I'm sure he'll be jacked up on Mt. Dew and ready to go 30sec after we pull in... :tongue:


----------



## moody

I'll bring a splitting axe so when the cutting is done I can keep busy while avoiding stacking


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

This thread needs a few more rpms...
[video=youtube;nSKOyJcIppM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSKOyJcIppM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Stihl Livin

tree monkey said:


> i should be there by 8
> 715-456-0494 incase someone needs to call me
> 
> 97 in the shade today, very humid, no fun in the sun.
> weather men says around 87 for the weekend, lower humidity
> i have 3 10x20 canopy's on site
> 2 campers with awning's, 1 with ac
> smoker, and grill's will be there
> hows smoked chicken sound?
> anything you want or need i'll do my best to get it
> 
> the wood is mostly smaller 4-14 with a little around 24
> gas and oil will be supplied
> ?????????



Are we going to meet at the cutting spot or at the wood shop.


----------



## tree monkey

salmon sounds good

meet at the cutting site

i have a few big rounds left

i'll make a gtg sign to put out at the drive


----------



## tree monkey

HEAVY FUEL said:


> This thread needs a few more rpms...
> [video=youtube;nSKOyJcIppM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSKOyJcIppM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]



i'll make sure this saw is there as well


moody, i have a new shinny in the box 2153 heated handle saw to port. if you want to stay i can show you how i do them.


----------



## Wood Doctor

HEAVY FUEL said:


> This thread needs a few more rpms...
> [video=youtube;nSKOyJcIppM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSKOyJcIppM&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


Question: would he have reduced his cutting time by using a bar 4" to 5" longer? WDYT?


----------



## Hedgerow

Wood Doctor said:


> Question: would he have reduced his cutting time by using a bar 4" to 5" longer? WDYT?



Naaa.... He gotter done from 1 side...


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> i'll make sure this saw is there as well
> 
> 
> moody, i have a new shinny in the box 2153 heated handle saw to port. if you want to stay i can show you how i do them.



I'm there I appreciate it Scott


----------



## Stihl Livin

moody said:


> I have to buy a 20in bar this week anyways so that work's. If I get a chance to throw this 395 together I'll bring it just to get some time on the new rings.
> 
> 
> Anyone need smokes or chew? I'm not paying $6+ for a pack up there so I'll be making a stop before I get to Nathan's.



How much cheaper is chew down there. I just seen it was under 5 bucks for a tin of grizzly wintergreen.


----------



## moody

Stihl Livin said:


> How much cheaper is chew down there. I just seen it was under 5 bucks for a tin of grizzly wintergreen.



$2.50 a can


----------



## Homelite410

moody said:


> $2.50 a can



Drop off a log of Hawken in Iowa


----------



## tree monkey

moody said:


> I have to buy a 20in bar this week anyways so that work's. If I get a chance to throw this 395 together I'll bring it just to get some time on the new rings.
> 
> 
> Anyone need smokes or chew? I'm not paying $6+ for a pack up there so I'll be making a stop before I get to Nathan's.



smokes are over 7 here
i'll take 4 cartons of marlboro lights if you can, or more how mutch are thay? if there around 50 i'll take 6


----------



## Stihl Livin

tree monkey said:


> smokes are over 7 here
> i'll take 4 cartons of marlboro lights if you can, or more how mutch are thay? if there around 50 i'll take 6



We might have to pp him some money with the stuuf he's going to have to bring up.


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 312111

here's your sign

eye hop eye spilleded wright:msp_confused:


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> smokes are over 7 here
> i'll take 4 cartons of marlboro lights if you can, or more how mutch are thay? if there around 50 i'll take 6



Maybe you can do like the Grantsburg guys and trade cheese for them


----------



## tree monkey

andydodgegeek said:


> Maybe you can do like the Grantsburg guys and trade cheese for them



there is a guy in town that raises the cow, milks the cow, and makes cheese. the cool thing is you can watch him make it. fresh everyday


----------



## moody

I can't afford too much stuff. Our Marlboro products are $45 a carton. I can swing one but not 5 lol


----------



## Homelite410

moody said:


> I can't afford too much stuff. Our Marlboro products are $45 a carton. I can swing one but not 5 lol



Do u have pay pal? Ill front u the money


----------



## tree monkey

moody said:


> I can't afford too much stuff. Our Marlboro products are $45 a carton. I can swing one but not 5 lol



thats fine

there 70 plus here


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> there is a guy in town that raises the cow, milks the cow, and makes cheese. the cool thing is you can watch him make it. fresh everyday



Heck, I'd bring you some smokes for some of that cheese!!!


----------



## moody

Homelite410 said:


> Do u have pay pal? Ill front u the money



I don't. :confused2: I'll see how much cash I can muster and try to be as fair as I can be. I didn't realize that everyone would want so much lol. I smoke and living in Iowa almost made me quit. When I go see the family I make sure to have smokes. The left coast is very unkind to smokers I think I paid $8.85 for reds last time I was there.


----------



## Homelite410

moody said:


> I don't. :confused2: I'll see how much cash I can muster and try to be as fair as I can be. I didn't realize that everyone would want so much lol. I smoke and living in Iowa almost made me quit. When I go see the family I make sure to have smokes. The left coast is very unkind to smokers I think I paid $8.85 for reds last time I was there.



Its ok if u cant..


----------



## moody

Homelite410 said:


> Its ok if u cant..



I'll let everyone know more on what I have cash to swing tomorrow.


----------



## Steve NW WI

tree monkey said:


> s4000 st rd 27
> augusta wi 54722
> 
> this addy is about 200 yards south of the gtg site



Seeing as I had to dig to find the GTG addy, I'll bring it to the top again.

I'm just bringing the little saws. You guys fight over the big stuff...If you can't get enough big stuff, there's plenty more, right here LOL.

Edit: Google maps likes it a lot better if you do the address like this:

S4000 state road 27 augusta wi 54722


----------



## Stihl Livin

moody said:


> I'll let everyone know more on what I have cash to swing tomorrow.



Are you coming back up in the 14/15 weekend? I could get you all the money up front if you had Paypal.


----------



## moody

Stihl Livin said:


> Are you coming back up in the 14/15 weekend? I could get you all the money up front if you had Paypal.



I don't have pay pal. I'd like to come back up but it'll depend on a couple of things on whether I make the second trip.


----------



## nstueve

If I were closer to the state line I would pick up a case of cartons to bring north for you guys... Even if Justin did have paypal at this point it would be useless b/c he'd have to transfer funds to checking and make a withdrawl. That usually takes 2 days...

Western Union???


----------



## jonsered raket

So hot i had to stop and grab a pop View attachment 312178


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## john_bud

Good Lord! I had no idea the price of smokes was so high. Last time I bought a carton it was $2.00 ... for the carton! Then again that was back in like 1965 when I was a wee lad and bought them for a Christmas gift for a neighbor.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Damn this weather sucks!:bang:


----------



## Hedgerow

WetGunPowder said:


> Damn this weather sucks!:bang:



Seems ok here Boyd..??
Why? Is it kinda warm up there??
And sticky???


----------



## Philbert

WetGunPowder said:


> Damn this weather sucks!:bang:



???

Doesn't Dolmar sell a PTO attachment that runs a personal cooling fan?

Maybe we should market one?

Philbert


----------



## wendell

Stihl Livin said:


> How much cheaper is chew down there. I just seen it was under 5 bucks for a tin of grizzly wintergreen.





moody said:


> $2.50 a can



You can find Grizzly for under $2. My best was Cope for $1.79/tin. I miss going to Mizzou.


----------



## moody

wendell said:


> You can find Grizzly for under $2. My best was Cope for $1.79/tin. I miss going to Mizzou.



I don't live in a heavily populated area so they charge us more.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Tried taking friday off but the production manager went on vacation and left a mess for everyone else to deal with... :msp_angry: so I'll only be able to make it saturday and sunday, try to be there saturday between 8-9am.


----------



## Philbert

Scott,

I am planning on coming for Saturday only. 

Hope to arrive between 9 and 10 (assuming that I don't get lost or pass a really good garage sale).

Philbert


----------



## MarcS

So for a noodling competition I was thinking your choice of saw and one large log 24" or bigger. Gunshot start and each man bucks off a round at 16-18" and splits it with the saw into standard firewood pieces.

Maybe even an endurance competition open style (your choice of saw(s) and maul) until someone cuts and splits a face cord of wood. 

Anyone interested or does that sound too much like work?


----------



## Philbert

Anybody bringing winter weight oil? (just curious . . . .)

Philbert


----------



## tree monkey

anything you guys want to do is fine with me


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WetGunPowder said:


> Damn this weather sucks!:bang:



You better put Pele outside.... the less hot air in the shop the better.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

tree monkey said:


> i'll make sure this saw is there as well
> 
> 
> moody, i have a new shinny in the box 2153 heated handle saw to port. if you want to stay i can show you how i do them.





moody said:


> I'm there I appreciate it Scott



I'd say that's worth alot more than 4 cartons of smokes....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

MarcS said:


> So for a noodling competition I was thinking your choice of saw and one large log 24" or bigger. Gunshot start and each man bucks off a round at 16-18" and splits it with the saw into standard firewood pieces.
> 
> Maybe even an endurance competition open style (your choice of saw(s) and maul) until someone cuts and splits a face cord of wood.
> 
> Anyone interested or does that sound too much like work?



In my early 20's I would have taken that Challenge. That monster mall will give a guy a work out.


----------



## TBrown

Will anything be going on late on Saturday? I woundnt be able to get there until 6:30 after work.


----------



## Stihl Livin

How many people are going to be at monkey fest this weekend.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

My kid Nate found my Stumpbroke 5105 over at my niece's place. Apparently I forgot to tell myself where I put it a few months ago...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Looks like the weather man blew it again. Now there calling for a high of 83 tomorrow in Augusta. That is good news. I still haven't made any plans for tomorrow, so I was thinking about coming down to do some cutting. It is mine and Sarah's 17th wedding anniversary tomorrow and we aren't sure we would spend the evening but we would be game for hanging out a while. The weather channel say it will be 63 at 8am, 73 by 11, and 83 by 4pm. That is a helluva lot better than 90+. A guy can actually work somewhat comfortable in them temps.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> My kid Nate found my Stumpbroke 5105 over at my niece's place. Apparently I forgot to tell myself where I put it a few months ago...



At least you found it. Right in time for the races too.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## MarcS

I'm shooting for 8:30-9:00. Getting saws ready now, so far it's the 2153/bow bar, 041av/bow bar, 2171, and 111s. I'm hoping someone will have a ported 036/360/361 there I could try the bow bar on, maybe convince myself to buy another Stihl.


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> Looks like the weather man blew it again. Now there calling for a high of 83 tomorrow in Augusta. That is good news. I still haven't made any plans for tomorrow, so I was thinking about coming down to do some cutting. It is mine and Sarah's 17th wedding anniversary tomorrow and we aren't sure we would spend the evening but we would be game for hanging out a while. The weather channel say it will be 63 at 8am, 73 by 11, and 83 by 4pm. That is a helluva lot better than 90+. A guy can actually work somewhat comfortable in them temps.



Hey, geeks! I'm rolling out of here about 7ish if you wanna ride along. I'm only bringing one saw, plenty of trunk space. I'm thinking of sticking around down there till 3-4 and then coming back up. Got, umm, stuff planned tomorrow night.


----------



## Homelite410

Sure wish I could make it up there.... you all have fun and stay hydrated and safe


----------



## andydodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Hey, geeks! I'm rolling out of here about 7ish if you wanna ride along. I'm only bringing one saw, plenty of trunk space. I'm thinking of sticking around down there till 3-4 and then coming back up. Got, umm, stuff planned tomorrow night.



Thanks for the ride offer but I'm taking Sarah out afterwards for our anniversary. See ya there.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Hey, geeks! I'm rolling out of here about 7ish if you wanna ride along. I'm only bringing one saw, plenty of trunk space. I'm thinking of sticking around down there till 3-4 and then coming back up. Got, umm, stuff planned tomorrow night.



One saw??? I thought we were chainsaw addicts.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> One saw??? I thought we were chainsaw addicts.:msp_biggrin:



Got a few loaded in the truck for a different adventure Sunday or Monday. Well, I could grab one more, I guess.

Really, I might as well run the heck out of the 5100 tomorrow, poor fella hardly gets used the rest of the time.


----------



## grandpatractor

You guys have fun and be safe this weekend. My plane leaves 11:33 AM tomorrow. We'll see ya'll in October!


----------



## tree monkey

TBrown said:


> Will anything be going on late on Saturday? I woundnt be able to get there until 6:30 after work.



hard to say. try calling me after you get off, and i'll let you know whats up.

715-456-0494


----------



## tree monkey

andydodgegeek said:


> One saw??? I thought we were chainsaw addicts.:msp_biggrin:



sounds like some kind of one step program to me


----------



## tree monkey

i think we are ready, well untill 8 am anyway
View attachment 312412

shade for the short people


----------



## Hedgerow

Wish I could make it up there... 

This sucks...


----------



## moody

This sunrise in MinnesnOduh is only short an airplane, eagle and a bottle of goat piss of being a John Denver song


----------



## Steve NW WI

Denver, pffft. I'm going with Jerry Reed. Eastbound and Down.

See y'all in a bit.


----------



## Ronaldo

HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, DODGEGEEKS.

Wish I could have made it today.

Ron


----------



## moody

My face hurts from cutting firewood with the piped 064 

If Minnesota is the land of a 1000 lakes Wisconsin is the land of uhguzillion tree's. Do I have to go home?


----------



## Hedgerow

Did you guys get any wood cut?? 
Or just goof off all day???


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Did you guys get any wood cut??
> Or just goof off all day???



A nominal amount of wood was cut, and split.

Much bull manure was spread.

Mass quantities of charred meat and cheese products were eaten.

A good time was had by all.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I had a great time at monkey fest today. Thank you to Scott and Chris for having us and the great food that we had. Wish I could of stayed longer and could go back in 2 weeks. :frown:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Good times. It was hot as hell but we took lots of breaks. I think we got a pretty good amount cut/split for the conditions. The sun was a killer. We will have to come down again on the 14th, I will be bringing ported saws with again so I don't have the sudden urge to leave one with Scott. Thanks for feeding us!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin

If it makes you feel any better Andy I left one with him. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## andydodgegeek

I never did make a stool today.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihl Livin said:


> If it makes you feel any better Andy I left one with him. :msp_thumbup:



That's funny, I thought you posted this after I said I didn't make a stool.


----------



## Stihl Livin

So where are you taking your wife for your anniversary dinner since your sweaty and dirty from cutting and splitting today


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> I never did make a stool today.



Too much cheese?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihl Livin said:


> So where are you taking your wife for your anniversary dinner since your sweaty and dirty from cutting and splitting today



We went to the Texas roadhouse in EauCLAIRE. Mmmm. We brought a change of clothes and we stopped and changed. I look clean but I'm really dirty.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Too much cheese?



I ate pretty much a whole bag of curds, probably not makin a stool tommorrow either.


----------



## Philbert

Happy Anniversary Dodgegeeks!

Philbert


----------



## MarcS

Helluva good time today, good to put some faces and names together again. It was also cool to see a high volume firewood operation, that splitter/elevator setup under the tent is sweet. Oh and Sue's pickles are damn good!


----------



## Philbert

Was too busy cutting to take many photos, but . . .







The Dodgegeeks always measure up!










Bow Saws! Courtesy of MarcS






Yeah, there was some wood to cut . . . 

Thanks Scott!

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just got in from a chainsawing marathon out in front of my woodshed. I started at about 10am and just finished at 9pm. Man that was fun. Sarah ran the skidsteer and I ran the saws. I put 1 full tank thru each of the following saws Stihl 056, 460, Husky 385, 272, solo 694, & jonsered 2153. I put 2 tanks thru my 064 stihl and 3 tank thru the husky 2101 (man that thing is a machine). We also split about 2 full cords, and cut up I'm guessing 3 full cords. Sweet day to be running saws, nice and shady, light breeze. I had a hard time stopping.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> I just got in from a chainsawing marathon out in front of my woodshed. I started at about 10am and just finished at 9pm. Man that was fun. Sarah ran the skidsteer and I ran the saws. I put 1 full tank thru each of the following saws Stihl 056, 460, Husky 385, 272, solo 694, & jonsered 2153. I put 2 tanks thru my 064 stihl and 3 tank thru the husky 2101 (man that thing is a machine). We also split about 2 full cords, and cut up I'm guessing 3 full cords. Sweet day to be running saws, nice and shady, light breeze. I had a hard time stopping.



Did you think maybe Sarah would of liked to cut too. You know she has saws too


----------



## Stihl Livin

I was at the shop today where I helped a friend install a owb and was eyeing up lots of trees we need to cut down before winter. It's going to be a while before I get to cut again. :msp_angry:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihl Livin said:


> Did you think maybe Sarah would of liked to cut too. You know she has saws too



Everything I cut was red oak larger than 20", most between 25 and 30". I had no noodle all of it into manageable sized pieces. Needed a BIG saw for todays project, Sarah spent the day honing her skidsteer skills.


----------



## Ronaldo

andydodgegeek said:


> Everything I cut was red oak larger than 20", most between 25 and 30". I had no noodle all of it into manageable sized pieces. Needed a BIG saw for todays project, Sarah spent the day honing her skidsteer skills.



Nice to have some cooler weather for sawing, isnt it.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ronaldo said:


> Nice to have some cooler weather for sawing, isnt it.



Levi and I wouldn't know about that yet Ron...
Cool front moved in today... Only 92 on the thermometer..:msp_angry:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Ronaldo said:


> Nice to have some cooler weather for sawing, isnt it.



Hell yes!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Hell yes!!!



I noticed you ran TWO tanks through the 064 Andy...
I put a tank through a 75cc Shindiawa today... 
Seemed pretty good... :msp_wink:


----------



## Ronaldo

Hedgerow said:


> Levi and I wouldn't know about that yet Ron...
> Cool front moved in today... Only 92 on the thermometer..:msp_angry:



55 degrees this morning at 6:00 A.M. That my friends is more like it!!!!uttahere2:


----------



## hoskvarna

Ronaldo said:


> 55 degrees this morning at 6:00 A.M. That my friends is more like it!!!!uttahere2:



ya buddy:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihl Livin

Ronaldo said:


> 55 degrees this morning at 6:00 A.M. That my friends is more like it!!!!uttahere2:



I got 48 at 7:30. Man I slept good with the windows open finally.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Stihl Livin said:


> Did you think maybe Sarah would of liked to cut too. You know she has saws too



I DID run the 2153 through a few small logs, but I really need the skid steer practice...I've some challenges with the whole hand eye foot coordination. :msp_unsure: 

It was also nice to have a visit from dieselfitter! We very much enjoyed taking a sawing/splitting break to get to know a fellow AS'r a little better!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Was too busy cutting to take many photos, but . . .



I am running my dads echo twin cyl in this picture. What a smooth running saw. Scott got it running again, thanks Scott. I am on my way to my dads right now to surprise him with it, he lives exactly 100 miles from me. We are gonna do a little shooting this afternoon. Always a good time hanging out with the old man, he like chainsaws and guns, wonder where I picked up my habits.


----------



## Steve NW WI

One pic from Saturday. Scott seems to almost like climbing the elevator to un jam it:






While we were working, my buddy was down on Lake Pepin fishing, 28 1/2" 'eye:


----------



## moody

Just got home nice 9 hour drive. Didn't have to stop for gas once and enjoyed using the heater for an hour or so. I had a blast it was pretty awesome to see those big white pines. Long night's shooting the breeze and talking about saws. Learned some stuff ate some good food and picked up a couple projects. Never fails if there's room in the car I manage to bring more saws home.:msp_w00t:


----------



## tree monkey

i want to thank everyone again, thank you
View attachment 312792

before
View attachment 312798

i think we broke moody's face
View attachment 312799

View attachment 312803

View attachment 312806


----------



## tree monkey

View attachment 312808

View attachment 312809


----------



## andydodgegeek

Just left my dads house. We talked about chainsaws and guns, and we ran the echo twin, and I shot a remington model 700 .350 and a winchester .25wssm. I think I'm gonna use tba winchester for deer hunting this year. Had a good time hanging out with my dad.


----------



## dieselfitter

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I DID run the 2153 through a few small logs, but I really need the skid steer practice...I've some challenges with the whole hand eye foot coordination. :msp_unsure:
> 
> It was also nice to have a visit from dieselfitter! We very much enjoyed taking a sawing/splitting break to get to know a fellow AS'r a little better!



Thanks Sarah and Andy, it was nice to take a break and visit. I got back to work after our visit and got 12 stumps ground this weekend. 
If you've never been to Andy and Sarah's, it pretty neat. They have plenty of toys to play with, too many to list. Their hard work has been well rewarded. I don't know where they find the time to keep everything maintained let alone time to go out and play with it.


----------



## moody

My face is broken Scott. That's the most I've smiled in a long time. Piped 064 cutting firewood was the most legal fun a guy could have.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I had fun this weekend. Thanks to everyone who made it and thanks to Scott for a place to stay and for the food. Got to put a few more faces to names as well. Got some pictures I'll try to get up tomorrow. Try to see if I can make it for another weekend but I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Beefie

Happy Birthday HEAVYFUEL. Did you get a new saw:hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## Stihl Livin

:bday: Jon hope you had a good day.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Happy birthday Jon, I had no idea it was your birthday. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Happy birthday Jon, I had no idea it was your birthday. Hope you had a good one.



Maybe you could make him a birthday stool Andy. :msp_w00t:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Beefie said:


> Happy Birthday HEAVYFUEL. Did you get a new saw:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie



Yes! Well.... not quite, I found my Stumpbroke 5105, so it close to the same thing!


----------



## Philbert

Happy Birthday Heavy Fuel! 
(Same day as mine! _ I knew there was something positive about you!_)

Philbert


----------



## tree monkey

Stihl Livin said:


> Maybe you could make him a birthday stool Andy. :msp_w00t:



and what flavor iceing would you like on it?


----------



## tree monkey

Philbert said:


> Happy Birthday Heavy Fuel!
> (Same day as mine! _ I knew there was something positive about you!_)
> 
> Philbert



can andy make two in one day?


hope you both had a great day


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> can andy make two in one day?



Depends on what he eats- takes a lot of energy to make stools- I've seen him make as many as 8... :msp_unsure:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Happy birthday Philbert!


----------



## Beefie

Happy birthday Philbert!!!


----------



## Philbert

Thank you guys! (Wasn't fishing for the birthday wishes - I guess that if A.S. has a gazillion Members, some of us must share the same birth dates. . . )

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

Happy birthdays, Jon and Phil!


----------



## Stihl Livin

Maybe if hedge will send up some more corn Andy can make both Jon and Phil stools. 

:bday: to our safety leader Philbert.


----------



## axlr8

Its a darn shame that I couldnt make it, and I doubt Ill make it the 14/15th either. i worked a solid 38 hours this weekend, and it kicked my butt. I met moody! Hella nice guy! He had a package fer me, and we met at the gas station (where I work...) Next year, if I can get off, I will definately make the trip. 

In the mean time, I got time to tear down 2 460's from TBrown, a box of 056 parts from NStueve, and I got a 045 here with a new P/C and seals going in. 

Next year guys.. next year.

Looks like you allhad fun!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Stihl Livin said:


> Maybe you could make him a birthday stool Andy. :msp_w00t:



Well... I was hinting for a pipe, apparently he doesn't want to help the competition!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I decided to rattle some of the cobwebs & sheet rock dust off the mighty Stumpbroke 5105 cutting up some pine slabs... Then I felt a tiny bit of sweat starting to build under my hat & decided it was time for a cold one


----------



## andydodgegeek

I split probably between 1 1/2 and 2 cords of red oak after work. I enjoyed doing it. Is there something wrong with me?:help:


----------



## 5R-INC

I was wishing I had brought your 064 with me yesterday instead of my 036. Ran 4 tanks of gas through it and 2 through the 6401. Best part was that was on just one tree. Lets just say I didn't get to quit when the first sweat beads started forming lol.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> I split probably between 1 1/2 and 2 cords of red oak after work. I enjoyed doing it. Is there something wrong with me?:help:



Yeah.... you ain't built a pipe for me yet!!! Remember, exhaust! Not intake...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

5R-INC said:


> I was wishing I had brought your 064 with me yesterday instead of my 036. Ran 4 tanks of gas through it and 2 through the 6401. Best part was that was on just one tree. Lets just say I didn't get to quit when the first sweat beads started forming lol.




You wouldn't like it.... it just begs for more.


----------



## 5R-INC

The saw might beg for more but I was begging for someone else to split some of it.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86




----------



## GrizzlyAdams86




----------



## Wood Doctor

The only thing more attractive that Grizzly's firewood is his avatar. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

andydodgegeek said:


> I split probably between 1 1/2 and 2 cords of red oak after work. I enjoyed doing it. Is there something wrong with me?:help:



Speaking of splitting wood, I was at a wedding over the summer and they had a mallet swinging ring the bell deal. Now some of you have seen me and know that I am not what you would call large in stature. Thanks to splitting wood, I was up 7$ by the end of the night thanks to my dad teaching me how to split wood the right way. It was really funny because a third of the people there were from the Edina and cake eater areas, a third from NYC, and the last third (the fun ones, mind you) were total rednecks, and seeing grown men from the cities fail to ring the bell, and then me, my mom, brother, 4'11" aunt, 11 year old cousin, and most of my uncles ring it. I once rang the bell 25 times in a row. Lots of fun was had.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Wood Doctor said:


> The only thing more attractive that Grizzly's firewood is his avatar. 'Nuff said.








Maybe she'd pose with my 2100CD with the 36" bar _and_ the tommy gun.


----------



## tree monkey

5R-INC said:


> I was wishing I had brought your 064 with me yesterday instead of my 036. Ran 4 tanks of gas through it and 2 through the 6401. Best part was that was on just one tree. Lets just say I didn't get to quit when the first sweat beads started forming lol.



try putting the chain on the other way:msp_tongue:


----------



## tree monkey

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Maybe she'd pose with my 2100CD with the 36" bar _and_ the tommy gun.



she can hold my gun anytime


----------



## Homelite410

Stihlalltheway said:


> Speaking of splitting wood, I was at a wedding over the summer and they had a mallet swinging ring the bell deal. Now some of you have seen me and know that I am not what you would call large in stature. Thanks to splitting wood, I was up 7$ by the end of the night thanks to my dad teaching me how to split wood the right way. It was really funny because a third of the people there were from the Edina and cake eater areas, a third from NYC, and the last third (the fun ones, mind you) were total rednecks, and seeing grown men from the cities fail to ring the bell, and then me, my mom, brother, 4'11" aunt, 11 year old cousin, and most of my uncles ring it. I once rang the bell 25 times in a row. Lots of fun was had.



How do we get one of them to a gtg???? That sounds hella fun!!


----------



## tree monkey

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


>



who is this old guy? i didn't see him there


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> How do we get one of them to a gtg???? That sounds hella fun!!



It does... 
I wanna take them Iowa guys' money again...
:msp_wink:
And WI guys....
And MN guys... 
And MO guys...
And.... 
Well, you get the picture...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> It does...
> I wanna take them Iowa guys' money again...
> :msp_wink:
> And WI guys....
> And MN guys...
> And MO guys...
> And....
> Well, you get the picture...
> :msp_rolleyes:



I see something orange in your future


----------



## SawTroll

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I decided to rattle some of the cobwebs & sheet rock dust off the mighty Stumpbroke 5105 cutting up some pine slabs... Then I felt a tiny bit of sweat starting to build under my hat & decided it was time for a cold one
> 
> .....



I have no problem combining cutting with cold ones, unless I have to drive after the cutting. It never caused any issues at all!


----------



## Hedgerow

moody said:


> I see something orange in your future



Good thing... Since I just spent 3 hours with a Stupid ms 460 that refuses to run due to a bad coil... 
If it ain't 1 thing, its another... :msp_angry:


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Good thing... Since I just spent 3 hours with a Stupid ms 460 that refuses to run due to a bad coil...
> If it ain't 1 thing, its another... :msp_angry:



Should be able to have it done this weekend. As for your coil issue I'm afraid I'm no help


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> It does...
> I wanna take them Iowa guys' money again...
> :msp_wink:
> And WI guys....
> And MN guys...
> And MO guys...
> And....
> Well, you get the picture...
> :msp_rolleyes:



I see you know you are not taking any Ks boys money.:wink2::wink2::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::jester:


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Hedgerow said:


> It does...
> I wanna take them Iowa guys' money again...
> :msp_wink:
> And WI guys....
> And MN guys...
> And MO guys...
> And....
> Well, you get the picture...
> :msp_rolleyes:



I think I could take you in a competition. You may have size on your side, but I'm in shape. Last time I saw you you were pretty far from it...


----------



## Wood Doctor

Stihlalltheway said:


> I think I could take you in a competition. You may have size on your side, but I'm in shape. Last time I saw you you were pretty far from it...


Forget that nonsense. Hedge is in fabulous shape and so is the carved bear that I named after him that greets visitors to my house. BTDT.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihlalltheway said:


> I think I could take you in a competition. You may have size on your side, but I'm in shape. Last time I saw you you were pretty far from it...



Never underestimate size....
This ain't no endurance contest....
It's raw HORSEPOWER...


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Hedgerow said:


> Never underestimate size....
> This ain't no endurance contest....
> It's raw HORSEPOWER...



In this corner, weighing in at 165 lbs, at a height of 5'11", STIHLALLTHEWAY!!!!!
And in this corner, weighing in at fat-hundred lbs, at a height of 6'too many inches, HEDGEROW!!!!!

I can see it now. Sarah, I hope you've got your announcing voice ready.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihlalltheway said:


> In this corner, weighing in at 165 lbs, at a height of 5'11", STIHLALLTHEWAY!!!!!
> And in this corner, weighing in at fat-hundred lbs, at a height of 6'too many inches, HEDGEROW!!!!!
> 
> I can see it now. Sarah, I hope you've got your announcing voice ready.



Bout time we got some good trash talk in this thread...

And that's HUNDREDS!!! As in multiples!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> who is this old guy? i didn't see him there



Not sure, but the old fart best be carefull, he's liable to fall and break his hip.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi JD!!! Hows things goin?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi Jake, long time since we seen you!


----------



## chainsawnut460

Yeah been crazy busy with work and such, slowy but surely i got a few saws in the works that should be stupid fast when finished...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi JD!!! Hows things goin?



it's been a busy day. just finally eating supper. 6 am to 9pm I'm hoping to get home for interfaith on the 5-6th of October.


----------



## andydodgegeek

chainsawnut460 said:


> Yeah been crazy busy with work and such, slowy but surely i got a few saws in the works that should be stupid fast when finished...:msp_sneaky:



Hope we get to see you again sometime soon. Are you still doing any wheeling?


----------



## chainsawnut460

andydodgegeek said:


> Hope we get to see you again sometime soon. Are you still doing any wheeling?



A little here and there, not as much as id like to be ,but gota pay the bills i geuss


----------



## moody

chainsawnut460 said:


> A little here and there, not as much as id like to be ,but gota pay the bills i geuss



You should come down to Kentucky


----------



## chainsawnut460

moody said:


> You should come down to Kentucky



I sure would like to but i gota work, someday maybe ill break free and get my race stuff dusted off


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hey Boyd, wanna lend a little expertise in the firewood forum?

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/243950.htm


----------



## Homelite410

chainsawnut460 said:


> I sure would like to but i gota work, someday maybe ill break free and get my race stuff dusted off



I can't believe It got dusty


----------



## Stihl Livin

I read in the paper today there is a bacon festival in river falls this weekend on Sunday. Paper said its all about BACON.


----------



## moody

Stihl Livin said:


> I read in the paper today there is a bacon festival in river falls this weekend on Sunday. Paper said its all about BACON.



Damn government propaganda all the bacon is in Iowa


----------



## pele55

Hedgerow said:


> Good thing... Since I just spent 3 hours with a Stupid ms 460 that refuses to run due to a bad coil...
> If it ain't 1 thing, its another... :msp_angry:



like i always say... the 50:1 isn't the fuel/oil mix, it is the odds a stihl will start!!:bang:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

chainsawnut460 said:


> I sure would like to but i gota work, someday maybe ill break free and get my race stuff dusted off



Hopefully you won't have a problem getting off!


----------



## tree monkey

so is any one coming on the 14-15?


----------



## Steve NW WI

tree monkey said:


> so is any one coming on the 14-15?



You can count me out on that weekend, need to get some cutting done here myself. Hope it decides to cool down a bit. I got a pretty long list of people who want this - n - that cut, and not a lot of time right now.


----------



## WetGunPowder

tree monkey said:


> so is any one coming on the 14-15?



I'll be out of town 12th-15th.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Thought I would share a little play-by-play of our weekend with all y'all...
Saturday us Dodgegeeks went over to Brahamfest- a festival at the covenant church in Braham with some live music and a car show. Some of you may recall seeing the thread on the Willys, well the fella we bought it from kinda runs the car show part. 
anyway, we drove the 47 Dodge over with the Willys on the bed. We hung out, checked out the show, and then they announced the "slow race". Last guy to the finish line without coming to a complete stop wins.







Yup. We won. We also received the award "hillbilly pick of the show"- quite an honor!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Today, we went over to our local gun club for their annual picnic. We were fortunate to have a couple fellers from Savage Arms there with a small arsenal with ammunition for us to try. They had a 6.5 creedemore, .308 Winchester, .17 hornet, the new .17 Winchester super magnum rim fire, and a .22 long rifle. It was a great opportunity. To top the experience off, I decided to try the .308- it's a pretty intimidating looking gun compared to what I'm used to. But I'm glad I shot it - the SA rep was very excited- and so was i! Turns out I'm gonna be a celebrity - this pic of one like it will be on their site...





3 shots @ 100 meters - could cover em with a dime. Now if only I could talked him into giving me that gun....


----------



## mdavlee

Savage 10 BA in 308 I see. That's good shooting Sarah.:thumbup: They didn't have one in 338 Lapua for you to try?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Oops forgot to tell you the gun! Its a Savage Arms model 10BA chambered in .308 Winchester.


----------



## Ronaldo

You people like guns, too!!!..................AWESOME:msp_w00t:

Ron


----------



## jonsered raket

id like to play sometime............View attachment 313689


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derrick Johnson

View attachment 313694

Me too


----------



## andydodgegeek

Derrick Johnson said:


> View attachment 313694
> 
> Me too



You and Adam are gonna have to come over someday and play at the range. I love shooting.


----------



## andydodgegeek

mdavlee said:


> Savage 10 BA in 308 I see. That's good shooting Sarah.:thumbup: They didn't have one in 338 Lapua for you to try?



Nope, I would like to try out that cartridge. The 6.5 creedmoor looks like it would be an excellent caliber for my next deer rifle.


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> You and Adam are gonna have to come over someday and play at the range. I love shooting.



Like once the government lets us buy some ammo!!!!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

Spammer alert


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> Nope, I would like to try out that cartridge. The 6.5 creedmoor looks like it would be an excellent caliber for my next deer rifle.



Very awesome round.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

jonsered raket said:


> Like once the government lets us buy some ammo!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



I probably have enough to get us threw a few hours worth


----------



## Homelite410

I don't have a pic handy but can I bring my pre-ban Springfield M1A??


----------



## HEAVY FUEL




----------



## Steve NW WI

Dangit Sarah, now everyone's gonna be after Savage guns. Their accuracy is unbeatable as far as mass produced out of the box guns go. My deer rifle is a 116 LH .270 in stainless. Groups under an inch @ 100 with pretty much any ammo, I get 1/2" with the Hornady Ballistic Tips I use. Mine's pre AccuTrigger, but it's nice and crisp and about 4#, i never saw a need to make it any better in a hunting gun.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Dangit Sarah, now everyone's gonna be after Savage guns. Their accuracy is unbeatable as far as mass produced out of the box guns go. My deer rifle is a 116 LH .270 in stainless. Groups under an inch @ 100 with pretty much any ammo, I get 1/2" with the Hornady Ballistic Tips I use. Mine's pre AccuTrigger, but it's nice and crisp and about 4#, i never saw a need to make it any better in a hunting gun.



I too, am a savage user and fan...
270 Win is my cartridge of choice.
It's pretty hard to beat sub MOA accuracy out of the box...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Philbert

(Sounds like there is going to be a Wild Thing shoot at the next GTG? Running or non-running?)


----------



## Hedgerow

Philbert said:


> (Sounds like there is going to be a Wild Thing shoot at the next GTG? Running or non-running?)



We tried one running... It wasn't nearly as exciting as the one packed with tannerite...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> We tried one running... It wasn't nearly as exciting as the one packed with tannerite...



Who would do such a thing???
[video=youtube;uJvvOZZ6aNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJvvOZZ6aNk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## moody

Hot dry and windy.... wonder when they start sending trucks out for fires. Last year we got lucky and only managed to have less than 3000 acres get charred.


----------



## jonsered raket

Steve NW WI said:


> Dangit Sarah, now everyone's gonna be after Savage guns. Their accuracy is unbeatable as far as mass produced out of the box guns go.
> 
> Luckily north branch minnesota has one of the finest AR builders out there. Lifetime warranty on them too. Nice thing is he machines everything himself, no cast parts its all 100% billet.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdavlee

Is 5r inc work for obermeyer or one of the barrel makers?


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Shooting range gtg? Sounds like fun. I could contribute some, and my tikka t3 lite in 270 wsm needs to be sighted in anyways.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihlalltheway said:


> Shooting range gtg? Sounds like fun. I could contribute some, and my tikka t3 lite in 270 wsm needs to be sighted in anyways.



270WSM will be the next one I get... 
A Savage weather warrior...
But I need a 346 XP first...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

The only Savage I have is a Mk 1 youth model .22 single-shot bolt action. Dad bought it for me to use for hunter's ed in 1998. With CCI stinger 40-grain .22lr its very accurate, even with iron sights. It's claimed more varmits than I can count. 

On another note after 2 1/2 yrs of procrastating the $152 046/460 is finally together and running. Had it out cutting a little today, still have a few carb/tuning issuses that need to be worked out. May not be pretty, but it she works. I'll try to get more pics up later.







(And a thanks to treemonkey for the parts to get it finished)


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> But I need a 346 XP first...



Yes you do. I see lots of orange in your future.


----------



## mdavlee

Hedgerow said:


> 270WSM will be the next one I get...
> A Savage weather warrior...
> But I need a 346 XP first...



I would take the gun over the 346. Where's this shooting gtg going to be?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> Shooting range gtg? Sounds like fun. I could contribute some, and my tikka t3 lite in 270 wsm needs to be sighted in anyways.



Hmm, we probably could do a small shooting gtg one of these days. If we can keep the group size down I can take us to the gun club I am a member of that is just down the road about half a mile from my house.


----------



## andydodgegeek

mdavlee said:


> I would take the gun over the 346. Where's this shooting gtg going to be?



The range I belong too is very nicely equipped. They have a 1000yd range, a pistol range, a black powder range, a multi-purpose range, an archery range, and a shot gun range. The club owns about 400 acres and I do most of my wood cutting there and I also do some deer hunting there. It is a sweet place.


----------



## mdavlee

I'll have to visit Minnesota. You got moose or any real big deer like animals?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

mdavlee said:


> I'll have to visit Minnesota. You got moose or any real big deer like animals?



Yup. Good luck getting a moose permit, but deer permits are usually readily available in most areas... if you care to pay the fees! :msp_scared:


----------



## andydodgegeek

mdavlee said:


> I'll have to visit Minnesota. You got moose or any real big deer like animals?



Not much for moose, in fact with the numbers being down they closed the season for the year. There are alot of whitetailed deer, some big ones if you can find them, mostly the ones I shoot are fairly small. I probably dont need to use a .338 winchester magnum on them but I hit them in the right spots and there isn't any wasted meat. I shot a nice black bear a few years back, I wouldn't mind going bear hunting again.


----------



## Philbert

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> On another note after 2 1/2 yrs of procrastating the $152 046/460 is finally together and running.



Soooo, that averages out to a 253?

(Congrats on completing it!)

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Yes you do. I see lots of orange in your future.



I need a 550 too...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## 5R-INC

I have a few toys that make noise. Love dusting them off. Could bring the M1 Gerand if anyone would like to try shooting one of them.


----------



## Jon B.

5R-INC said:


> I have a few toys that make noise. Love dusting them off. Could bring the M1 Gerand if anyone would like to try shooting one of them.



I have one, too. Fun rifle! Have an '03 Springfield as well (though it's a 1917 Rock Island).

I'm itching to try the Garand on a 1000 yard range. I'd be interested in a shooting, sawing, BSing GTG!

Jon


----------



## andydodgegeek

Jon B. said:


> I have one, too. Fun rifle! Have an '03 Springfield as well (though it's a 1917 Rock Island).
> 
> I'm itching to try the Garand on a 1000 yard range. I'd be interested in a shooting, sawing, BSing GTG!
> 
> Jon



Where are you in Minnesota?


----------



## Jon B.

andydodgegeek said:


> Where are you in Minnesota?



I live south of Willmar, in Kandiyohi County. Local club has an outdoor range but the longest is 200 yards. I can shoot >100 at my place; 200 with a bit of imagination.

Jon


----------



## Philbert

I still 'like' _most_ of you guys, even if the site won't let me click that link anymore . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410

Okay finally got a picture of the m1a


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> The range I belong too is very nicely equipped. They have a 1000yd range, a pistol range, a black powder range, a multi-purpose range, an archery range, and a shot gun range. The club owns about 400 acres and I do most of my wood cutting there and I also do some deer hunting there. It is a sweet place.



man,u got it all up nort


----------



## Stihlalltheway

andydodgegeek said:


> The range I belong too is very nicely equipped. They have a 1000yd range, a pistol range, a black powder range, a multi-purpose range, an archery range, and a shot gun range. The club owns about 400 acres and I do most of my wood cutting there and I also do some deer hunting there. It is a sweet place.



I thought I was special because our range has a 600yd range. I'm still special, but just in a different way...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> I thought I was special because our range has a 600yd range. I'm still special, but just in a different way...



What kind of special??? Did the short wheelbase of your school bus make for a bumpy ride?:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Stihlalltheway

andydodgegeek said:


> What kind of special??? Did the short wheelbase of your school bus make for a bumpy ride?:msp_biggrin:



Speaking of school buses, I went to haydays grass drags on Saturday and realized that I need a bus (not a short one like I'm used to) to chop the back and seats off and load with sleds. Any body got a bus they wanna sell?


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> so is any one coming on the 14-15?



Sarah has 2 weddings she is going to this weekend so she is out. It doesn't look like there are any other people coming down, sorry to duck out on ya but I am thinking that I am going to stay home and cut some wood at my place this saturday, and sunday I am going to try to put my transmission back in my motorhome. I am running out of weekends before deer hunting. The only other open weekend day that I have before hunting is september 21st, if you want a helping hand I could come down then.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Now I'm gonna ask on short notice if there are a few people interested in coming to my place on Saturday for a mini shooting/sawing gtg? I was thinking about 8am breakfast at the Kaffe Stuga in Harris then go to the gun club and do a little shooting for a couple hours in the morning and then go out and spend a few hours sawing in the woods. I need to limit the number of people I can bring to about 5 or so. If you are interested add your name to the list.

Andy


----------



## dieselfitter

Regrettably, I will not be able to attend this weekend. I was also hoping to make it to one of your Wed. nite gatherings but those plans just went to heck too. 
Andy it was nice visiting with you tonight. Thanks for stopping by. DF


----------



## Beefie

Well it looks like I have a free weekend to get together with somebody. I need to swing buy scotts on the way and pick up ernies saw, and make another stop but would like to come up and see you guys.

Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor

Jon B. said:


> I live south of Willmar, in Kandiyohi County. Local club has an outdoor range but the longest is 200 yards. I can shoot >100 at my place; 200 with a bit of imagination.
> 
> Jon



My wife had relatives down in Clara City and Wilmar.


----------



## andydodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> Regrettably, I will not be able to attend this weekend. I was also hoping to make it to one of your Wed. nite gatherings but those plans just went to heck too.
> Andy it was nice visiting with you tonight. Thanks for stopping by. DF



No problem we can get together to cut wood anytime, there's lots of trees in the woods. Nice chatting with you as well and thanks for the transmission help.


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Homelite410 said:


> Okay finally got a picture of the m1a



dude! would love to put some rounds through that thing. maybe someday i'll be able to get one. what i'd really like is an M14, my favorite rifle ever. guess i'd have to go to some third world country to get one though. happy shooting


----------



## old guy

andydodgegeek said:


> Now I'm gonna ask on short notice if there are a few people interested in coming to my place on Saturday for a mini shooting/sawing gtg? I was thinking about 8am breakfast at the Kaffe Stuga in Harris then go to the gun club and do a little shooting for a couple hours in the morning and then go out and spend a few hours sawing in the woods. I need to limit the number of people I can bring to about 5 or so. If you are interested add your name to the list.
> 
> Andy



Andy, Wife says I can go, will probably bring DPMS .308 M4 type thing and a couple saws.

John


----------



## andydodgegeek

old guy said:


> Andy, Wife says I can go, will probably bring DPMS .308 M4 type thing and a couple saws.
> 
> John



Cool so the list is growing. 

Andy
John (oldguy)
Adam (jonseredracket) maybe?


----------



## nstueve

OK so I'm going to make this easy for everyone. Please add your name for the Iowa "Swap Meet" GTG under the below date you're willing to come to. If you are available for either put your name under both. All saws welcome but this will be a GTG "Lite"... IE: no race saws or saw builds or race cants, and bring out your dead! Anything you want to bring to trade that's related to outdoor power equipment! Yes there will be a few logs but this is more of a gathering to catch up with eachother, eat good food, find a new project, and also Mark's favorite part of the last Iowa Fall GTG... Lawn chair by the bonfire! As long as we don't have a burn ban in effect that is... 

Simple concept: sign up below the date with the most people will become the GTG date!

GTG Proposed Location
8590 143rd Ave
Indianola, IA 50125


*October 12, 2013*
Nathan - nstueve


*October 26, 2013*
Nathan - nstueve


----------



## srcarr52

GTG Proposed Location
8590 143rd Ave
Indianola, IA 50125

*October 12, 2013*
Nathan - nstueve
Shaun - srcarr52


*October 26, 2013*
Nathan - nstueve
Shaun - srcarr52


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

srcarr52 said:


> GTG Proposed Location
> 8590 143rd Ave
> Indianola, IA 50125
> 
> October 12, 2013
> Nathan - nstueve
> Shaun - srcarr52
> Alex - mx_racer428
> 
> October 26, 2013
> Nathan - nstueve
> Shaun - srcarr52
> Alex - mx_racer428


----------



## sam-tip

GTG Proposed Location
8590 143rd Ave
Indianola, IA 50125

October 12, 2013
Nathan - nstueve
Shaun - srcarr52
Alex - mx_racer428

October 26, 2013
Nathan - nstueve
Shaun - srcarr52
Alex - mx_racer428
Doug - sam-tip


Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx

GTG Proposed Location
8590 143rd Ave
Indianola, IA 50125

October 12, 2013
Nathan - nstueve
Shaun - srcarr52
Alex - mx_racer428

October 26, 2013
Nathan - nstueve
Shaun - srcarr52
Doug - sam-tip


----------



## Stihl Livin

tree monkey said:


> so is any one coming on the 14-15?



I'm out. Got other obligations to tend to. On another note how's my saw coming.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> so is any one coming on the 14-15?



Sorry to be the stick in the mud... dang weddings anyway. Hope we can do the following weekend? Is that a doable weekend, Scott?


----------



## Homelite410

GTG Proposed Location
8590 143rd Ave
Indianola, IA 50125

October 12, 2013
Nathan - nstueve
Shaun - srcarr52
Alex - mx_racer428

October 26, 2013
Nathan - nstueve
Shaun - srcarr52
Doug - sam-tip
Mike - Homelite410


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Cool so the list is growing.
> 
> Andy
> John (oldguy)
> Adam (jonseredracket) maybe?



Sounds fun but don't think I can make it, too much on my plate... AS USUAL!!! ugh...


----------



## chainsawnut460

View attachment 314109
i feel left out haha


----------



## mdavlee

chainsawnut460 said:


> View attachment 314109
> i feel left out haha



The top one a savage? The 2nd down looks like a Remington by the stock. Nice collection.:thumbup:


----------



## chainsawnut460

Howa 243, remington model 700 vtr 308, bushmaster M4 5.56, benelli 12 gauge, GSG 22 lr


----------



## mdavlee

I have seen a savage with that same stock before. Good selection to do any hunting or plinking.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

chainsawnut460 said:


> View attachment 314109
> i feel left out haha



This reminds me that I need to get a family photo since I got my saiga 12.


----------



## andydodgegeek

old guy said:


> Andy, Wife says I can go, will probably bring DPMS .308 M4 type thing and a couple saws.
> 
> John



Well John it looks like it might just be me you and Sarah for shooting and sawing tommorrow. That is if your still available. I'm going even if you can't make it, I have got to cut some wood this weekend. I don't have enough for winter and I am out of weekends for the year. Anyone else wanna shoot/cut?


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> Well John it looks like it might just be me you and Sarah for shooting and sawing tommorrow. That is if your still available. I'm going even if you can't make it, I have got to cut some wood this weekend. I don't have enough for winter and I am out of weekends for the year. Anyone else wanna shoot/cut?



Sounds like fun, but I've got cutting to do here. Been goofing off all summer, time to get back to work.


----------



## Hedgerow

Slackers...
:msp_tongue:


----------



## Steve NW WI

Yup.


----------



## andydodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Well John it looks like it might just be me you and Sarah for shooting and sawing tommorrow. That is if your still available. I'm going even if you can't make it, I have got to cut some wood this weekend. I don't have enough for winter and I am out of weekends for the year. Anyone else wanna shoot/cut?



I will be at the cafe stugga in Harris at 8 am tommorrow if anyone wants to join us. After that its only about 2 miles to where I shoot and cut wood. I think its a high of about 70 tommorrow, nice cutting weather. I will have the Skidsteer and a bunch of saws, should easily cut 10 cords of 12' red oak logs in a day. I'll just pile them up then go get them with the dump truck later.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> I will be at the cafe stugga in Harris at 8 am tommorrow if anyone wants to join us. After that its only about 2 miles to where I shoot and cut wood. I think its a high of about 70 tommorrow, nice cutting weather. I will have the Skidsteer and a bunch of saws, should easily cut 10 cords of 12' red oak logs in a day. I'll just pile them up then go get them with the dump truck later.



Still not gonna work for me... I've got to run kids all over the place, sorry Andy.


----------



## old guy

I plan to be there Andy, I can't get around much but if you can get me some logs together I can make chunks out of em, see you at the café.

John


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

had a good time cutting and shooting with Adam and John today!:msp_w00t:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Here are a couple pics...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We finished off the day with some delicious bacon soda...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Bacon soda is NASTY!!! As Oldguy said it smells like dirty socks. Thanks for bringing it Adam.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## old guy

Yeah, I,m gonna pass on that bacon soda every chance I get.
Had a good time shooting en cuttin with good people today and I got to cut with a couple of ported saws and now just gotta have one. Good times oh yeah.

John


----------



## Hedgerow

Looks like fun...
How many cord did you all get chunked up??


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Looks like fun...
> How many cord did you all get chunked up??



Well as things sometimes go, it did not go as planned. We did get in some shooting for a while then we went out in the woods. We started by doing a little clean up for the gun club, they have a small shack out in the woods that a few poplar trees blew on top of and I said I would get them off for them. We had been working for about half an hour and then I blew a hydraulic hose on the skidsteer. We decided to go back to my place so I could fix it and then cut up some logs at my house. Thats exactly what we did. I Replaced the hose then we cut a nice pile. After Adam and John left I split up half of what we cut. Probably about 2 cords cut for the day, I still have lots of cutting to do. We had a good time.


----------



## nstueve

Bump...

8590 143rd Ave
Indianola, IA 50125

October 12, 2013
Nathan - nstueve
Shaun - srcarr52
Alex - mx_racer428

October 26, 2013
Nathan - nstueve
Shaun - srcarr52
Doug - sam-tip
Mike - Homelite410


----------



## hoskvarna

nstueve said:


> Bump...
> 
> 8590 143rd Ave
> Indianola, IA 50125
> 
> October 12, 2013
> Nathan - nstueve
> Shaun - srcarr52
> Alex - mx_racer428
> 
> October 26, 2013
> Nathan - nstueve
> Shaun - srcarr52
> Doug - sam-tip
> Mike - Homelite410



hoskvarna ?


----------



## Homelite410

hoskvarna said:


> hoskvarna ?



What day?


----------



## Bill G

This thread is getting entirely too confusing with the 15 different angles


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Bill G said:


> This thread is getting entirely too confusing with the 15 different angles



I think they're all busy trying to figure out how to get to Kentucky....


----------



## nstueve

nstueve said:


> Bump...
> 
> 8590 143rd Ave
> Indianola, IA 50125
> 
> October 12, 2013
> Nathan - nstueve
> Shaun - srcarr52
> Alex - mx_racer428
> 
> October 26, 2013
> Nathan - nstueve
> Shaun - srcarr52
> Doug - sam-tip
> Mike - Homelite410





Bill G said:


> This thread is getting entirely too confusing with the 15 different angles



This is for the GTG "swap meet" at my place. Maybe I need to make a separate thread for the "2013 Iowa Fall GTG - Swap Meet"????

Others might open it more readily that way too and we'll get better attendance...


----------



## Philbert

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I think they're all busy trying to figure out how to get to Kentucky....



Do they use American money in Kentucky? Can I bring just my Driver's License, or do I need a passport ? (I know that the language sounds different down there).

Philbert


----------



## jerrycmorrow

Philbert said:


> Do they use American money in Kentucky? Can I bring just my Driver's License, or do I need a passport ? (I know that the language sounds different down there).
> 
> Philbert



yeah, they almost talk normal.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Ug. This week is going entirely too slow. *sigh*


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ug. This week is going entirely too slow. *sigh*



Where the heck you been???
Is it cold up there yet???
Snow???


----------



## Ronaldo

Hedgerow said:


> Where the heck you been???
> Is it cold up there yet???
> Snow???



No, to the snow. Supposed to be 90 degrees here tomorrow! I thought we were done with the ugly weather for this year.:bang:


----------



## Mo. Jim

Ronaldo said:


> No, to the snow. Supposed to be 90 degrees here tomorrow! I thought we were done with the ugly weather for this year.:bang:



It made 90 here today and looking at 88 tomorrow.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I'm missing out on to much. I don't get my notifications anymore. :bang::msp_mad:


----------



## Ronaldo

Stihl Livin said:


> I'm missing out on to much. I don't get my notifications anymore. :bang::msp_mad:



I am not getting my notifications either, must be a leftover goody from the hacker!
Does anyone know how to correct this problem? It is a big hassle and I have tried everything I know of to fix it.:msp_sad::msp_sad:

Ron


----------



## Stihl Livin

Hello is anyone on this page anymore. :yoyo:


----------



## Homelite410

Stihl Livin said:


> Hello is anyone on this page anymore. :yoyo:



Crickets nuttin but crickets.......


----------



## Hedgerow

Winter is approaching....
The northerners are busy scurrying about storing up the BTU stash so they don't turn into ice cubes in a couple months..!!!


----------



## jonsered raket

Hedgerow said:


> Winter is approaching....
> The northerners are busy scurrying about storing up the BTU stash so they don't turn into ice cubes in a couple months..!!!



You hit that nail on the head Matt, think im going to help dodgegeeks today, meanwhile were getting closer to finishing thisView attachment 315425
View attachment 315426


Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beefie

Hedgerow said:


> Winter is approaching....
> The northerners are busy scurrying about storing up the BTU stash so they don't turn into ice cubes in a couple months..!!!



Can't get nothing past hedge. That is the plan today, finish splitting some elm off the trailer than head up to the hunting land with the family and do some trail maintince. Need to bring the old Massey home to do some work around the house. Just fired up the lopi in the sunroom , house is 55°. Going to fix that right quick.

Beefie


----------



## Hedgerow

We doin' the same around here..
But the barn is full, so today will be a hedge post cutting day, and leftovers will go in the truck...
I should get started, but the coffee is real good this morning and stuff...
And it is a day of rest...
I'm in the shop fixing chain from yesterday...


----------



## Beefie

Yup , same here hedge, having a hard time getting motivated now that I have the fire going to take the chill out. My yard is a little too wet to be driving on with the truck so I have been loading up the 6X6 atv with wood, found out it will carry 1/2 a face cord stacked. So that would be 42 loads of wood. I think im going to wait till it dries out or freezes and I can haul with the truck and trailer. Got 2 more atv loads on the trailer and than that will be empty.

Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

A big thanks to Adam and Derrick, they came out to help me cut wood today. What a good time we had. Perfect wood cutting weather. Sarah smoked some chicken and ribs out in the woods and we had a kind of hillbilly picknic, MMMM!!! After all is said and done we hauled out 5 very large dumptruck loads of 12+ foot logs to my house this weekend, probably roughly 2 full cords per load. We also have a good 4 more loads sitting in the woods ready to load up and bring home. A good weekend like this and I am set for the winter!:biggrin:


----------



## Beefie

I wish I had the equipment you guys have , it would make getting firewood so much easier. I took the family up to the hunting land to finish up brush hogging trails open. Got another area mowed for another food plot and found out that a tree that had been laying down on the edge of the trail for the last 3 years was a oak. Hooked on to it with the atv, couldn't move it. Broght the tractor to it and lifted it with the fel. Dragged it all the way out of the wood's driving in reverse. Had 42' of trunk before the top. Need to go back and get the top. Only 12" at the base, but first oak we had ever taken off the property in the 27 years that we have had it. Loaded up atv in back of the dodge and put the tractor on the trailer with 2' of brush hog hanging off the trailer, filled in the spaces with oak. Got home and weighed the combo 18,700 lb. glad I have working brakes on both axles, and the new dodge pulls it so nice, don't even no its back there.

Beefie

I NEED A BEER AFTER DOING ALL THIS TYPING


----------



## Philbert

(I wish I had the hunting land you guys got . . . )

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> A big thanks to Adam and Derrick, they came out to help me cut wood today. What a good time we had. Perfect wood cutting weather. Sarah smoked some chicken and ribs out in the woods and we had a kind of hillbilly picknic, MMMM!!! After all is said and done we hauled out 5 very large dumptruck loads of 12+ foot logs to my house this weekend, probably roughly 2 full cords per load. We also have a good 4 more loads sitting in the woods ready to load up and bring home. A good weekend like this and I am set for the winter!:biggrin:



Y'all are welcome to come cut here any weekend. I'll send a load home with ya if need be.

Heck, that offer stands to anyone in this thread.

And Phil, if you need a place to come kill stuff, come on out. I got 80 acres here.


----------



## Beefie

What no one posted on here today. That's fixedhttp://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/hmm3grin2orange.gif

Beefie


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I'll post...







Its a good day in Dresser Wisconsin!!!


----------



## Homelite410

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'll post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good day in Dresser Wisconsin!!!



Sure wish I was there!


----------



## srcarr52

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'll post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good day in Dresser Wisconsin!!!



:dribble:


----------



## WetGunPowder

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'll post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a good day in Dresser Wisconsin!!!



You didn't even stop to run the new DOLMAR 6100????:bang:


----------



## dieselfitter

re-subscribed


----------



## Philbert

WetGunPowder said:


> You didn't even stop to run the new DOLMAR 6100????



How does a Dolmar 6100 compare with the Jonsered 2260?

Philbert


----------



## Beefie

Philbert said:


> How does a Dolmar 6100 compare with the Jonsered 2260?
> 
> Philbert



It depends who sharpened the chain :bang::hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WetGunPowder said:


> You didn't even stop to run the new DOLMAR 6100????:bang:



I owe you money.... but I spent it all on beer!!! A man's gotta have his priorities!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Who is all planning on going to the Charity cut October 5-6? Me and Sarah are planing on it. This weekend we are going to Wigg's GTG in Kentucky.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Who is all planning on going to the Charity cut October 5-6? Me and Sarah are planing on it. This weekend we are going to Wigg's GTG in Kentucky.



I can't commit yet but I am trying to come up.


----------



## Philbert

Hoping to make it. Might not be there right at 8 . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

Be there Saturday, unsure about Sunday yet.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Who is all planning on going to the Charity cut October 5-6? Me and Sarah are planing on it. This weekend we are going to Wigg's GTG in Kentucky.



Andy-slide this question over to the charity cut thread. I know Denny and Barb are watching it there..........


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> Who is all planning on going to the Charity cut October 5-6? Me and Sarah are planing on it. This weekend we are going to Wigg's GTG in Kentucky.



I hope to attend but can't say for sure yet.


----------



## Beefie

I'm going, its going to be a three day weekend for me. Friday head over to Scott's in the am. Then over to Boyds in the afternoon. And finish off somewear in grantsburg in the evening.

Beefie


----------



## Beefie

Heading out to the woods to do some bowhunting. If its slow Im going to be counting the trees that I need to cut around my stand. If its really slow I will be cutting the trees in my sleep, if you no what I mean.

Beefie


----------



## WetGunPowder

Do we need a Wednesday night council meeting to discuss this weekends Charity Cut?:msp_confused:


----------



## jra1100

Ronaldo said:


> I am not getting my notifications either, must be a leftover goody from the hacker!
> Does anyone know how to correct this problem? It is a big hassle and I have tried everything I know of to fix it.:msp_sad::msp_sad:
> 
> Ron



I'm not getting them either. We should adopt the Singapore method of dealing with hackers. The cut off their heads in the public square. They have zero problems with repeat offenders. JR


----------



## 5R-INC

It's been awhile since the last council meeting. I am game for a meeting.


----------



## Beefie

Council meeting has been moved to Friday night, it will also be a safety meeting. That way I can finally make one:hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## nstueve

For anyone still following via tapatalk... Jasper gtg is canceled. 

My gtg sounds like we'll have wood and big wood at that. 10/26/2013

8590 143rd ave
Indianola IA 50125


----------



## andydodgegeek

I haven't been on this thread for a long time. Hell, I haven't been able to hardly get on AS for a long time. I am loaded up for the charity cut tomorrow hope the weather cooperates and we have good attendance. I didn't see untill now about the safety meeting dang it. See you all tomorrow 7am at the cafe in Siren.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Beefie said:


> Council meeting has been moved to Friday night, it will also be a safety meeting. That way I can finally make one:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Beefie



Mission accomplished!


----------



## WetGunPowder

This weeks council meeting at T-Dawgs 6pm (with GPT!)


----------



## WetGunPowder

WetGunPowder said:


> This weeks council meeting at T-Dawgs 6pm (with GPT!)



Meeting adjourned!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Woo hoo! AS is back! FINALLY I have another thing to spend all my free time on! 

Good council meeting last night!


----------



## jonsered raket

Anybody out there?

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mo. Jim

jonsered raket said:


> Anybody out there?
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


 Evening Adam, I had some trouble getting logged back in here tonight. Been hanging out on that oiher site io get my fix,was suffering from withdrawal. Is everthing good in Mn.?


----------



## Homelite410

Good evening Jim! New saw coming friday


----------



## Mo. Jim

Homelite410 said:


> Good evening Jim! New saw coming friday


 
Did you make a deal with Boyd, or is this a different deal?


----------



## Homelite410

Mo. Jim said:


> Did you make a deal with Boyd, or is this a different deal?


Local shop.. Mike 2's uncles..


----------



## jonsered raket

Had some snow last night. Probably only 2 inches but its melting fast. How's everything down south?

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mo. Jim

jonsered raket said:


> Had some snow last night. Probably only 2 inches but its melting fast. How's everything down south?
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


 Rain off and on since monday,but the sun is shining now. As long as the temps stay above freezing this time of year,rain is good,no plowing and no Scooping.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

jonsered raket said:


> Anybody out there?


Still here. Got some snow last night, but it all melted before sunrise.


----------



## svk

Hi guys. 

I'd be interested in any MN or NW WI GTG's that are going on or even if its just a couple guys cutting wood. I split my time between Lake Vermilion area and North Metro so I end covering a lot of ground each week.


----------



## Lark-o

Where are you in the north metro? I live in bethel


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Wow. Been a while since I could really do anything on here thanks to linkbucks. I posted a thread about this already but I'm pretty sure it got buried. I saw Andy and Sarah on the way up to check tree stands two weeks ago. You were easy to spot with all the stickers on the back of the jeep. I waved, but I'm not sure you saw that it was me. Nice grizzly 660 too. I want one just to put the HAACK 800cc kit on.
Thanks,
Jack


----------



## jonsered raket

Stihlalltheway said:


> Wow. Been a while since I could really do anything on here thanks to linkbucks. I posted a thread about this already but I'm pretty sure it got buried. I saw Andy and Sarah on the way up to check tree stands two weeks ago. You were easy to spot with all the stickers on the back of the jeep. I waved, but I'm not sure you saw that it was me. Nice grizzly 660 too. I want one just to put the HAACK 800cc kit on.
> Thanks,
> Jack


660cc should be plenty fine for a guy your size, if it'll move andy I think you'd be plenty good.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonsered raket

Also picked these up today 


Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve NW WI

Svk and Lark-o, welcome! There's quite a few of us around here. I live over in Cheeseville, south of Osceola a ways, Andy and Sarah (the DodgeGeeks) are up in Harris, Boyd (Wetgunpowder) has a shop that sells Dolmar and Jonsered in Dresser, and there's a couple guys in the Forest Lake area.

We also get drive bys from the Iowegians and a few guys from Mizzery, and a couple of Dakotans and a wayward Nebraskan wanders through from time to time.

I'm cutting a few trees at a friend's place right now, and he doesn't want anyone but me doing it, but once I hit the woods at home (probably right after Turkey day), y'all are welcome to stop out and run anything you got, or I have.


----------



## tree monkey

we have a dislike button 
this is going to be fun


----------



## Lark-o

Steve NW WI said:


> Svk and Lark-o, welcome! There's quite a few of us around here. I live over in Cheeseville, south of Osceola a ways, Andy and Sarah (the DodgeGeeks) are up in Harris, Boyd (Wetgunpowder) has a shop that sells Dolmar and Jonsered in Dresser, and there's a couple guys in the Forest Lake area.
> 
> We also get drive bys from the Iowegians and a few guys from Mizzery, and a couple of Dakotans and a wayward Nebraskan wanders through from time to time.
> 
> I'm cutting a few trees at a friend's place right now, and he doesn't want anyone but me doing it, but once I hit the woods at home (probably right after Turkey day), y'all are welcome to stop out and run anything you got, or I have.


Nice! Good to know I'm too far away from all the fun


----------



## Lark-o

Everybody ready for winter?


----------



## Beefie

Nope not ready here, working to many hours at the Co-op. Still only have hafe a face cord in the basement. Need 6-7 full cord to make it thru winter. Need some hard ground and time to get wood in. On the other news I did by a new log splitter from Triptester here on the sight, that thing is sweet, still havn't had a chance to run it, or even take pictures of it.

Beefie


----------



## Lark-o

Me either. Ive got an unfinished driveway to the back garage, the boat still needs to be winterized, need to get a pto shaft made for the snow blower and my little toro snow pup needs new paddles put on.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Snowplow's going on tomorrow - temporarily. Gonna hang it on the truck and drop the blade off the frame, so I can take the blade to my buddy's place for a sandblast and paint. I should see about a rebuild kit for the pump, it's getting pretty weak. Still got a bunch of stuff to move out of the way for winter so I don't need to plow around it. Got a cord and a half of oak downstairs, and a couple weeks' worth of box elder that I'm burning now. I'm gonna start tossing some elm and cottonwood down there as well, so I can mix and match as needed.

Splitter and tractor are over at my brother's place, about a 45 minute drive on the M. Thinking it ain't gonna warm up much more this year, so probably gonna go bring it home tomorrow. I've got about a cord here waiting to be split, and probably 2+ more coming from my buddy's place.

In a nutshell, I ain't ready for winter yet. I never really am, but always manage to get through it.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

In the stand. Browsing AS. Look what you guys have done to me. I'm a saw addict officially now. Oh well. Already shot an eight pointer this year (unofficial score of 136"). I feel some neg rep is coming my way for that one.


----------



## hoskvarna

Are ya ever ready for winter,always something else to do.
ya u should of let the 8pointer go and grow,but if ur happy then so be it!


----------



## svk

Lark-o said:


> Where are you in the north metro? I live in bethel



Blaine near the sports center.


----------



## svk

Hunting today as well. 4" of fresh snow overnight. A buck walked past my stand after the snow stopped last night and I saw a doe at 7:00 this morning.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

No deer for our crew. People down the road got a fork horn. Not many shots, bad opening morning. Tomorrow should be pretty perfect. Got some tinks 69 out to maybe help.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hey! I found my imaginary friends!


----------



## svk

Got a big 6 pointer at 11:00. Should have been an 8 but missing brow times. My 7 year old son was in the stand at the time and thought it was awesome.


----------



## Lark-o

I Started cleaning up and organizing the pole barn today I've got to figure out how to get 3 boats, my car and truck in there. Got the fish houses down and no mouse holes! Auger fired right up too. Boy That wind today took the fight right out of me though.


----------



## Lark-o

svk said:


> Blaine near the sports center.


We aren't very far apart then. I'm in Thorne bros all the time.


----------



## Steve NW WI

I'm over that way every day as well, I work in Circle Pines.


----------



## svk

Perhaps the three of us should grab a brew sometime (with an open invite to anyone else in the area). The Tavern is fantastic and BWW is opening soon.


----------



## Lark-o

I'd be up for that.


----------



## Steve NW WI

It'd be a late one - I work 3-11 when I'm not on OT. Currently working 10s. Maybe a Saturday after work? I try to work mornings if I work the weekend, and try to be out of there by 2pm or so.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I'll be at the cabin from Wednesday night of thanksgiving week til that Sunday if anyone is going to be around. We are just east of webster in voyager village.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Stihl Livin said:


> I'll be at the cabin from Wednesday night of thanksgiving week til that Sunday if anyone is going to be around. We are just east of webster in voyager village.


 We may try to get to Wendy's house to cut some trees close to her house that a local tree service stiffed her on when the wind storm came thru. Fatness has a manlift that we can hopefully get to them and get them to the ground with no problems.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Howdy folks, it's been quite a while since I have been on AS. I did see you pass us on the freeway Jack, anymore luck deer hunting? I got a small buck and 2 does on monday of the opening weekend, that means we can have venison dishes at our GTG's and wood cutting events. I think JD is going to be in town this week, anyone want to get together for a dinner say maybe on thursday? Now that deer hunting is done for me I plan on doing some more cutting, anyone is welcome to join in on the fun. I live in Harris, if anyone wants to come just call or text me, or if you haven't yet met me shoot me a private message and I can give you my info. Nice to see we have a few new local members.


----------



## Lark-o

I'd be up for lending a hand, cutting fire wood I assume?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Yup cutting wood. Probably in the next couple weekends. I have a good pile of logs at home that can get cut up and I also would like to go to the woods and haul more logs home. I have been cleaning up storm damage trees in a gun club that I am a member of just a mile down the road from my house. I cut stuff into 12-15 foot lengths then load them into the dump truck with the bobcat and haul it home. We usually have a good time doing it. I will post more when I know for sure I will be heading out. A good chance I will cut some next weekend.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Worst year ever for hunting for our crew. 10 hunters opening weekend and no deer. 7 hunters this weekend. Still nothing. Since 1986 we have always shot at least one deer opening weekend. Hope third weekend is different. My brother in the Marine Corps might be back for this week too.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Other than the fact that I shot 3 deer I would agree this was the worst season I have experienced in a long time. Opening day was just nasty not fun, 30+ mph winds all day just kicked my butt. Me and Sarah sat in our stands opening day from about 5:40am untill 5:30 pm never getting down, LOOOOONG day. I saw 1 red squirrel that day and nothing else, not even a bird. Sarah saw 2 deer that morning but didn't get a shot at them. The second day we did take a lunch break out of the stand. Again I saw NOTHING and again Sarah saw 2 deer but didn't get a shot. The 3rd day Sarah said she refused to sit out in the wind for another long day so I decided to sit in her stand. About an hour and a half after I sat down I shot a doe followed by a 4pt buck and then another doe all within about 5 minutes. I tried a few more days hunting closer to home but never saw another deer. I was going to go out yesterday but it rained all afternoon and I said to heck with it. It was fun shooting the deer with an old Remington model 700 in .350 Remington magnum that my dad gave me, I deer hunt with a different rifle almost every year just to mix things up a bit.


----------



## svk

.350 Rem that's a classic!

Deer numbers are down by us due to extreme snow last winter but several people in my area put down bucks although no big ones. This full moon isn't helping daytime deer movement either. I was driving last night after dark and was seeing about a deer per mile and nearly hit two.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I kind of like using something besides the norm for a deer hunting rifle. This year was the .350 rem, here is a list off some of the others I have shot deer with .338 winchester magnum, .280 remington, 8mm rem magnum, and my favorite .257 roberts. Not sure what I will use next year, probably something different. My .257 roberts was my first deer rifle I bought back when I was about 14 years old. Its a Ruger M77 liberty model. I have shot lots of deer with it and I also shot my first black bear with it. I feel it is about the perfect deer cartridge, not too big not too small. It goes in, expands, wrecks havoc on the insides and makes a good exit hole.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

I don't think a .350 would be ideal for woods hunting because its a heavy, big round that flies moderately slow. There really isn't a cartridge that is a true "brush buster". If a bullet hits anything, it is going to go off track. I talked to my uncle about this (who has **** more 16+ pointers than I can count) and he said to use the smallest, pointiest bullet you can find with enough powder to kill a deer. A .270 or a .270 wsm (which is what I shoot) is just about perfect. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lark-o

Im just happy all you evil bambi hunters are out of the woods so I can go out shoot some roosters


----------



## Lark-o

Stihlalltheway said:


> I don't think a .350 would be ideal for woods hunting because its a heavy, big round that flies moderately slow. There really isn't a cartridge that is a true "brush buster". If a bullet hits anything, it is going to go off track. I talked to my uncle about this (who has **** more 16+ pointers than I can count) and he said to use the smallest, pointiest bullet you can find with enough powder to kill a deer. A .270 or a .270 wsm (which is what I shoot) is just about perfect. Just my opinion.


 
heavy and slow is better then fast and light in my opinion for thick woods hunting. I would rather be shooting a 35 rem over lets say a .243 if it was a brush shot but then I would probably never take a brush shot unless it was close. it doesn't matter what youre shooting really, a well placed shot within reasonable distance for the caliber will take down any deer. I "may" know of a guy that lives off of venison way up northern mn that "may" shoot deer out of season and does it with .22lr.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> I don't think a .350 would be ideal for woods hunting because its a heavy, big round that flies moderately slow. There really isn't a cartridge that is a true "brush buster". If a bullet hits anything, it is going to go off track. I talked to my uncle about this (who has **** more 16+ pointers than I can count) and he said to use the smallest, pointiest bullet you can find with enough powder to kill a deer. A .270 or a .270 wsm (which is what I shoot) is just about perfect. Just my opinion.



Just to clarify things a bit a 270 wsm shoots a 140 grain bullet at 3250fps with about 3200 ft lbs of energy where a 350 remington magnum shoots a 200 grain bullet at just over 3000 fps with about 4000 lb ft of energy. It actually is an excellent brush gun with good capabilities out to 400-500 yards, most of my deer are shot within 75 yards and often thru some brush. A little bit of brush is not a big deal when it is close to the deer, the closer the brush is to you the more it will screw up your trajectory. I am not saying anything bad about a 270 it is an excellent choice for deer hunting, as is most all other .25 caliber and larger cartridges. It all really comes down to the shooter putting the shot in a good place.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I just got done messaging JD and he will be back in town this week. We are going to meet up for a dinner/ AS council meeting (B.S. session) on Thursday night. We can certainly do T-dawgs in Grantsburg but I am open to suggestions on other places to go. Post up some dining options people. I just had an idea while I was typing how about Flickabirds on Rush Lake just west of Rush City? They have very good food and are close to most of us. What do you say?


----------



## Lark-o

andydodgegeek said:


> I just got done messaging JD and he will be back in town this week. We are going to meet up for a dinner/ AS council meeting (B.S. session) on Thursday night. We can certainly do T-dawgs in Grantsburg but I am open to suggestions on other places to go. Post up some dining options people. I just had an idea while I was typing how about Flickabirds on Rush Lake just west of Rush City? They have very good food and are close to most of us. What do you say?


Flickabirds is good but the Grumpy minnow has even better food!


----------



## WetGunPowder

What time are you thinking? Rush City is about 65-70 minutes for me.....................


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> What time are you thinking? Rush City is about 65-70 minutes for me.....................


I was thinking about a 6:30ish eat time. How's that work?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Lark-o said:


> Flickabirds is good but the Grumpy minnow has even better food!



I think flickabirds is nicer inside and they have good grub. Plus its a little closer to the freeway which is where people will be coming from. Do you think you can make it, nice to meet ya.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> I was thinking about a 6:30ish eat time. How's that work?


 Should work-I'll see if pele can make it too.


----------



## Lark-o

andydodgegeek said:


> I think flickabirds is nicer inside and they have good grub. Plus its a little closer to the freeway which is where people will be coming from. Do you think you can make it, nice to meet ya.


I'll give ya that Flickabirds has more character. The grumpy is just a pole barn. I fish rush a lot, I frequent both quite often  possibly, we'll see what time I get out of work. I'm in the middle of a project, I've got a 8' tiller all tore apart right now.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

andydodgegeek said:


> Just to clarify things a bit a 270 wsm shoots a 140 grain bullet at 3250fps with about 3200 ft lbs of energy where a 350 remington magnum shoots a 200 grain bullet at just over 3000 fps with about 4000 lb ft of energy. It actually is an excellent brush gun with good capabilities out to 400-500 yards, most of my deer are shot within 75 yards and often thru some brush. A little bit of brush is not a big deal when it is close to the deer, the closer the brush is to you the more it will screw up your trajectory. I am not saying anything bad about a 270 it is an excellent choice for deer hunting, as is most all other .25 caliber and larger cartridges. It all really comes down to the shooter putting the shot in a good place.


I might have to get myself a .350... Ya know... For testing... And stuff...


----------



## Lark-o

If any of you guys have Netflix check out bomb girls. Pretty good.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Lark-o said:


> I'll give ya that Flickabirds has more character. The grumpy is just a pole barn. I fish rush a lot, I frequent both quite often  possibly, we'll see what time I get out of work. I'm in the middle of a project, I've got a 8' tiller all tore apart right now.



I also fish Rush lake alot, I put a small house out on east Rush on the south east side fishing for northerns, I drive on from the west side.


----------



## Lark-o

andydodgegeek said:


> I also fish Rush lake alot, I put a small house out on east Rush on the south east side fishing for northerns, I drive on from the west side.


Nice, we do early ice crappies and early season walleyes out there. then after that i got a few smaller lakes that fish a lot. Summer time we fish a lot for muskies out there.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

andydodgegeek said:


> I just got done messaging JD and he will be back in town this week. We are going to meet up for a dinner/ AS council meeting (B.S. session) on Thursday night. We can certainly do T-dawgs in Grantsburg but I am open to suggestions on other places to go. Post up some dining options people. I just had an idea while I was typing how about Flickabirds on Rush Lake just west of Rush City? They have very good food and are close to most of us. What do you say?


 

I will be there


----------



## pele55

i will be with wetgunpowder


----------



## svk

Hopefully I can catch you guys next time, this week is not a good one for me to meet.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

I wish I could come too but I need to see if I can't kill another deer this year. Third time's the charm I guess.


----------



## Lark-o

Wont make it tonight fellas, some other time.


----------



## svk

Have a beer for me as well.


----------



## WetGunPowder

HEY! HEY! HEY! Pele and I are on our way!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Good times, thanks to JD , Boyd, Pele, Adam, and Derrick for coming to dinner tonight. Good food and good friends, excellent evening.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

getting ready to pick up our smoked Meats at corts and then off to jd's cut wood!


----------



## pele55

i will be on my way soon


----------



## Steve NW WI

Have fun. It's C O L D. Just got back from 2 hours in the deer stand. If this keeps up, I'll just buy beef!


----------



## Stihl Livin

How long is JD in town. If like to stop in and say hi if he will still be in town over thanksgiving


----------



## grandpatractor

Stihl Livin said:


> How long is JD in town. If like to stop in and say hi if he will still be in town over thanksgiving


I'm heading back out Tuesday morning. Just came back so I could hunt with my youngest daughter for opening weekend. 
Thanks to everyone that came over and helped chunk and split up some wood. And put up with Tod with one "D".

"You couldn't have done it with out us!"


----------



## jonsered raket

It was a learning experience for all of us, glad Michael was there to keep us all in line

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stihl Livin

grandpatractor said:


> I'm heading back out Tuesday morning. Just came back so I could hunt with my youngest daughter for opening weekend.
> Thanks to everyone that came over and helped chunk and split up some wood. And put up with Tod with one "D".
> 
> "You couldn't have done it with out us!"



Well looks like I won't see you this time around. Hope you had some good times while you were home. Take care out there in ND.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Good time hanging out with you all at JDs yesterday. Lots of laughs.


----------



## Homelite410

I sure miss you guys wish I could make a trip up there this winter!!






I walked past this in Walmart and all of a sudden I wanted to drive north and eat some cheese!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Took the whole week of thanksgiving off for deer hunting, got a doe 30 min in to opening morning. Still have 1 antlerless and a buck tag yet.


----------



## svk

Homelite410 said:


>



Made in Chippewa Falls, Wisconsin by 73 people who care....


----------



## Homelite410

svk said:


> Made in Chippewa Falls, Wisconsin by 73 people who care....


Dat dere is gooooood stuffs n such!


----------



## svk

Homelite410 said:


> Dat dere is gooooood stuffs n such!



I love some Honey Vice on tap!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

I think the wolves got the best of us this year. We went from seeing between 10-30 deer per day to 6 deer all season. All the deer camps around us said they seen less than 10% of normal. suck!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

I will be playing with some saws this weekend if anyone wants to join in post in here.


----------



## Hedgerow

You guys have all the fun up there...
And Derrick?
Shoot the damn wolves...


----------



## Derrick Johnson

There terrible up here. Never get to see them with a rifle in my hands tho


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> I will be playing with some saws this weekend if anyone wants to join in post in here.



I'll be cutting and splitting up at the cabin this weekend too. We have about 3 years worth already to go but I like to keep ahead and who doesn't like cutting wood. I just have to ask the wife if she will help split and stack.


----------



## Beefie

I will be hunting Friday thru Sunday. Going to make some new shooting lanes that I have needed for years. Saw way to many deer opening weekend not to get a shot at any. So if everything goes right I will get some firewood and deer to bring home.

Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

Beefie said:


> I will be hunting Friday thru Sunday. Going to make some new shooting lanes that I have needed for years. Saw way to many deer opening weekend not to get a shot at any. So if everything goes right I will get some firewood and deer to bring home.
> 
> Beefie



Good luck hunting.


----------



## Beefie

Thanks buddy. Did you ever get a chance to try out your Alaskan mill?

Beefie


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Derrick Johnson said:


> I think the wolves got the best of us this year. We went from seeing between 10-30 deer per day to 6 deer all season. All the deer camps around us said they seen less than 10% of normal. suck!!!!


My cousin recorded a wolf breathing about fifteen feet behind him in a thicket. I listened to it, and its crisp enough sound quality that it was probably closer to about 5-10 feet from his blind.


----------



## Beefie

Did he record it not breathing as well? Doesn't the land of 1000 lakes have a wolf hunt yet?

Beefie


----------



## Lark-o

Happy thanksgiving, Hope you motley crew have a good one with you and yours. I've got a lot to be thankful for, always do.
Stuff my face today, maybe try to catch some crappies tomorrow, shoot some roosters on Saturday then a pig roast after, then some sort of Sunday funday.


----------



## Steve NW WI

All quiet in the deer stand today, except for the idiot typing on his phone...

Happy Thanksgiving, cheeseheads, mud ducks, and assorted miscreants!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you as well. I'm gonna eat like a pig today then we are thinking about trying a little tip-up fishing tomorrow for some northerns. I think I will be playing with some saws on Saturday and maybe Sunday as well. I have to get out and try my chainsaw mill, it's driving me nuts that I haven't gotten a chance to use it yet.


----------



## Beefie

What you have enough ice for fishing already!!!!! You suck.


----------



## Lark-o

There should be.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and my brother were just walking around a small lake by his house out east of Stacy and we brought a drill with a 1" bit and made several holes, we consistently measured 5" of ice. It's on!!!


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Anybody shot any deer? Caught any fish? Just curious.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Bueller? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me, Adam, my brother and a friend of his went out on Rush Lake last Friday and me and Adam each caught a northern. Not much action but it was fun to get out on the lake. 6" of real nice clear ice, it was cool to catch the northerns on tip-ups and be able to watch them thru the ice as they came towards the hole. On Saturday and Sunday I was playing around with saws, I got to finally try out my chainsaw mill. I used my 694 Solo for a while until it developed a fuel leak then I put the mill on my Stumpbroke 6401 (79cc) Makita. I milled up 5 nice slabs of white oak. 9' long by about 24" wide. Each cut took a FULL tank of gas. It was a lot of fun, I look forward to using it some more. As far as deer hunting goes, I shot a 4point and 2 does opening weekend and didn't see anything else. I got deer but I would say it was a fairly poor hunting season. Didn't see much and the weather wasn't nice, Damn wind!!!


----------



## tree monkey

any winter saw races?


----------



## andydodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> any winter saw races?



Hi Scott. It's been a long time since we've been down your way. I still owe you some money, I haven't forgotten. Me and Sarah will have to make a trip down soon. I think there was talk about doing the races at tdawgs again in February I think. I don't want to wait that long.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi Scott. It's been a long time since we've been down your way. I still owe you some money, I haven't forgotten. Me and Sarah will have to make a trip down soon. I think there was talk about doing the races at tdawgs again in February I think. I don't want to wait that long.


Did someone say saw races??!!
And fish fry???


----------



## Derrick Johnson

tree monkey said:


> any winter saw races?


 That sounds like a great idea!!!! February seems so far away


----------



## Derrick Johnson

We need a good pine woods to refresh the racing cants


----------



## Hedgerow

Is it snowing up there yet?


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Got an inch of slop on the ground so far


----------



## Stihlalltheway

We got an inch yesterday, supposed to get nine more tonight/tomorrow. It started yesterday when I was in the weight room at school. That gave me some good motivation to finish faster then go home and make sure the ol' Polaris is running good!


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'm tired of snow already, when will this winter end.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Hey how is everybody doin. Been a while since I been on here. Tried getting on during the linkbucks fiasco but gave up. Good to see the site up and running again. 
Anybody need some snow we got plenty up here with 6" on the ground and another 6 to 10 coming. I'm with you Andy I'm tired of it already too.


----------



## Stihl Livin

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Hey how is everybody doin. Been a while since I been on here. Tried getting on during the linkbucks fiasco but gave up. Good to see the site up and running again.
> Anybody need some snow we got plenty up here with 6" on the ground and another 6 to 10 coming. I'm with you Andy I'm tired of it already too.



Hey Vinny did you end up getting that bucket truck out whatever it was you were after. Heard you guys in the lakes area were going to get buried in snow. Maybe you can climb a tall tree to get away from it.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

No I decided to fix mine, found parts for cheap, sometimes its about who ya know.
I'd be a little leery to climb any tall trees at the moment. The pines and spruce trees in my yard I have all of them trimmed up so I can walk under them without ducking plus some. Tips are brushing the ground right now. Looks to be another rough one for the deer.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Long story short
NEVER underestimate the power of the wind
Sorry image is so large. Not used to this new system yet


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Any of you guys keep in touch with manyhobbies? Wondering how he is doing with his back.


----------



## Stihl Livin

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Any of you guys keep in touch with manyhobbies? Wondering how he is doing with his back.



I have chatted with him from time to time. He has been able to do some cutting and they have been getting the wood stacked in the shed. I need to talk to him again as it's been a while


----------



## 5R-INC

The question was asked a while back how everyone did this year hunting. This wasnt a typical year for us so I am going to show off a little


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> The question was asked a while back how everyone did this year hunting. This wasnt a typical year for us so I am going to show off a little



Very Nice!!! Haven't seen you in a while, we will all have to get together again soon for a night and do a little eating /meeting.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

5R-INC said:


> The question was asked a while back how everyone did this year hunting. This wasnt a typical year for us so I am going to show off a little



Nice
At least someone had some luck


----------



## 5R-INC

Between jr high basketball and now hockey is in full swing it hasn't left me with much free time. Spent last weekend in Sheboygan for hockey.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

5R-INC said:


> The question was asked a while back how everyone did this year hunting. This wasnt a typical year for us so I am going to show off a little


That's a little better than the 2 does from our group of 10 hunters. They were shot by the same guy too!


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Good morning old man winter, YA PRICK!
It snows for three days a good foot on the ground. Now this am its 3 degrees with sustained 18mph winds, "real feel" of -22*. Brrrr!
Sounds like Duluth got the worst of it. Buddy of mine up there says close to 3 ft with all the added lake affect.


----------



## nstueve

Has mike set a date for the 2014 Iowa Spring GTG yet?


----------



## Homelite410

nstueve said:


> Has mike set a date for the 2014 Iowa Spring GTG yet?


Oakfest 14 most likely will be 3rd weekend in April. 

I need to check with my co-conspirators so set it in stone.


----------



## nstueve

I'm ready to start the 2014 thread... it will give us something to aspire to. We need to have a "best chainsaw deal found on way to GTG" contest...


----------



## Homelite410

nstueve said:


> I'm ready to start the 2014 thread... it will give us something to aspire to. We need to have a "best chainsaw deal found on way to GTG" contest...


Absolutely not fair! 

There is no saw shops in the 6 miles on the way to the gtg for me.


----------



## nstueve

Homelite410 said:


> Absolutely not fair!
> 
> There is no saw shops in the 6 miles on the way to the gtg for me.


I'll allow proxy entry's if you give the lead to someone else to pick up. But you can't find it 3weeks-3months in advance and put it on hold... Or you just need to go pickin at some of the old farms around you...


----------



## polkat

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Good morning old man winter, YA PRICK!
> It snows for three days a good foot on the ground. Now this am its 3 degrees with sustained 18mph winds, "real feel" of -22*. Brrrr!
> Sounds like Duluth got the worst of it. Buddy of mine up there says close to 3 ft with all the added lake affect.




your buddy is right just came in from round three I got around 24 inches now the temps are dropping its 2 degrees and wind chill factored in it is around 11 below.. it will be a good year if you own a snowmobile


----------



## Ronaldo

We havent gotten any snow here, right now, but certainly have the cold. Its around 6 degrees this morning and wind, too.
Our first shotgun season for deer starts tomorrow, Dec.7th, and it is going to be awfully cold to sit on stand for any amount of time. The kids are wanting to go out this year during our regular season and now we get frigid temps, so we'll see how good they are at staying warm. We have 10 depredation tags from the state biologist to fill and the kids wanted to help eliminate some of those antlerless baby makers!!! Wish we could use rifles........got a couple very accurate muzzleloaders and have added two heavy barreled 20 gauge slug specific shotguns to the deer arsenal, so we should be good to go.
After deer seasons are over, we get serious about cutting wood, so got that to look forward too!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

-13 this morn


----------



## Ronaldo

Derrick Johnson said:


> -13 this morn


Wifes family out in the Black Hills (S.D.) reported a -20 this morning, I suppose thats coming our way.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Ish I'm already sick of this stuff


----------



## Steve NW WI

-13, was -11 when I got home an hour ago, I wouldn't bet against 20 below tonight yet.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Had about -5 below this morning. And the tires for the truck that hve been on backorder for 4 weeks finally showed up and were put on today, just in time for snow tonight/tomorrow. Much rather deal with snow than this rainy/icey garbage we've been getting.


----------



## svk

I was on the road this morning and saw as cold as -27.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Ronaldo said:


> We havent gotten any snow here, right now, but certainly have the cold. Its around 6 degrees this morning and wind, too.
> Our first shotgun season for deer starts tomorrow, Dec.7th, and it is going to be awfully cold to sit on stand for any amount of time. The kids are wanting to go out this year during our regular season and now we get frigid temps, so we'll see how good they are at staying warm. We have 10 depredation tags from the state biologist to fill and the kids wanted to help eliminate some of those antlerless baby makers!!! Wish we could use rifles........got a couple very accurate muzzleloaders and have added two heavy barreled 20 gauge slug specific shotguns to the deer arsenal, so we should be good to go.
> After deer seasons are over, we get serious about cutting wood, so got that to look forward too!



Growing up in southern MN I am used to the old slug slingers myself but a good rifled barrel and a good sabot or rifled barrel specific slug like the Brenneke's and your good to go out to at least 100yds, add a scope if your regulations allow and 200yds isn't out of the question if you know your gun.
Actually after moving north into a "rifle" zone, if I'm on stand I probably have the 7mm rem mag but if I'm out walkin the woods you can bet I have the old 12 ga slug slinger in hand. You can't get a better "brush gun".


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Page *4** ???? WT????*
Are ya'll froze stiff or what?


----------



## Homelite410

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Page *4** ???? WT????*
> Are ya'll froze stiff or what?


Too busy feeding the stove!


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Homelite410 said:


> Too busy feeding the stove!



I know the feeling
Starting to wonder if my pile of wood is going to be enough


----------



## WetGunPowder

Sad news out of Grantsburg this morning. JD and Jon's dad past away last night.


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Sad news out of Grantsburg this morning. JD and Jon's dad past away last night.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Ronaldo

WetGunPowder said:


> Sad news out of Grantsburg this morning. JD and Jon's dad past away last night.


Always tough to experience the loss of someone loved, especially around the holidays. Will be keeping them in prayer.

Ron


----------



## tree monkey

sorry to hear this
can someone let me know when/ where the funeral is 
thanks scott


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Good morning Vietnam! OH wait its too damn cold to be nam.
Good morning frozen tundra. Didn't know we had that in the lower 48 but i
I'm starting to wonder. -19 this morning of Dec 15. Makes a guy wonder what's in store for us in January.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Looking thru some photo's and saw this. Getting ready to go to chainsaw races. Nice green grass, warm weather, looks nice.


----------



## WetGunPowder

FYI-This weeks council meeting is at the shop on [email protected].


----------



## 5R-INC

I am planning on making it to the party. Have to be after I go to Jim's visitation. Hockey on Saturday so won't make the funeral


----------



## Ronaldo

andydodgegeek said:


> Looking thru some photo's and saw this. Getting ready to go to chainsaw races. Nice green grass, warm weather, looks nice.


Looks nice........but then I remember the heat, humidity, bugs and overall uncomfortableness of summer and am glad to get a break from it. 
I REALLY ENJOY CUTTING AND GATHERING WOOD MORE IN THIS WEATHER WE ARE HAVING NOW!


----------



## WetGunPowder

5R-INC said:


> I am planning on making it to the party. Have to be after I go to Jim's visitation. Hockey on Saturday so won't make the funeral


I have not heard the funeral arrangements yet. This will alter the council meeting plans. Will find out more later.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

andydodgegeek said:


> Looking thru some photo's and saw this. Getting ready to go to chainsaw races. Nice green grass, warm weather, looks nice.



Seeing that green grass i'm kinda like a deer in headlights but like Ronaldo said the bugs and heat I don't miss. Thing is I had plans of getting a bunch of dead fall and beaver fall cleaned up this winter and with well over a foot of snow already on the ground, that dream is quickly becoming just that, a dream.


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> I have not heard the funeral arrangements yet. This will alter the council meeting plans. Will find out more later.



Have you heard anything yet? I read something on Jon's facebook page but I'm not sure I should quote it here.


----------



## Stihl Livin

What's face book


----------



## tree monkey

Stihl Livin said:


> What's face book


it's something the wife uses when she catches the huby looking at nudy pics


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Have you heard anything yet? I read something on Jon's facebook page but I'm not sure I should quote it here.


Friday 5-8 in Grantsburg. Funeral 2PM in Alpha.
I'll be in Grantsburg early and back to the shop by 7.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Friday 5-8 in Grantsburg. Funeral 2PM in Alpha.
> I'll be in Grantsburg early and back to the shop by 7.


So....reschedule on the fish fry? We got a fair amount of fish... Is this like a Christmas party? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## WetGunPowder

Todd, Chris and Dave will be hosting until my return.
Yes-this is our annual Xmas GTG.
Fish would be AWESOME but if you want to do it after Christmas we could include the Glovers too!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Todd, Chris and Dave will be hosting until my return.
> Yes-this is our annual Xmas GTG.
> Fish would be AWESOME but if you want to do it after Christmas we could include the Glovers too!


 since we are planning to go to the visitation, it would be tough to do the fry as well. Lets save that for when we can have the Glovers with! We'll stop by the shop after the visitation.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hey guys, sorry i aint been on here much, 2 versions of tapatalk and cant get them linked to A.S. the visitation friday actually goes from 5-9pm.. j.d. and other brother jeff step off their planes around 6 so they wont be to the visitstion til late or not at all if they get delayed... just letting you know in case that affects anyones plans... Im thinking fish fry, cutting wood out west, new years party would be a fun day!! Wegot to give andy sometime to stock up!!! Oh we could maybe involve some things that go bang as well.


----------



## grandpatractor

Hey guys and gals. Been a bit since I've been on as well. Jeff and I won't get there till at least 8 on friday. 

Thanks for all the prayers this week. It's been a tough one. 

Looking forward to some wood cutting and may have to find some more tannerite.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hey guys, sorry i aint been on here much, 2 versions of tapatalk and cant get them linked to A.S. the visitation friday actually goes from 5-9pm.. j.d. and other brother jeff step off their planes around 6 so they wont be to the visitstion til late or not at all if they get delayed... just letting you know in case that affects anyones plans... Im thinking fish fry, cutting wood out west, new years party would be a fun day!! Wegot to give andy sometime to stock up!!! Oh we could maybe involve some things that go bang as well.


I like where your head is at, Jon... Only problem for me is i gotta work on new years eve, so i wouldn't be able to cut, but I'd happily come up with fish fry after work!


----------



## andydodgegeek

New years sounds good to me. As of now I have to work on New Years Eve day but I think I'm coming down with somethin'!!! I'll see if I can get the day off, cuttin' and shootin' sounds a lot funner than testing fire trucks.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

I'd like to come but might have some New Years parties being in high school and all...


----------



## pele55

new years day is out for me... i will be in no shape to run a saw


----------



## Beefie

Will you guys get something pinned down. I havn't made one of these fish frys yet.

Beefie


----------



## Beefie

Dodge geeks must be out fishing for the fish fry. To the top for a minuet.

Beefie


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Beefie said:


> Dodge geeks must be out fishing for the fish fry. To the top for a minuet.
> 
> Beefie


You might be on to something there....

Sent with my calico cat


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

While we will likely do a fish fry at the Glovers on New Years Eve, I would also like to look at doing one at treemonkeys place, for several reasons not the least of which is that i owe him $$. Besides... I miss the ole ape cuz i didn't go to the service yesterday... maybe sometime late January/early February at Scott's? Just throwing it out there... 

Sent with my calico cat


----------



## Stihl Livin

Sounds like a good time will be had at both places.


----------



## grandpatractor

sarahdodgegeek said:


> While we will likely do a fish fry at the Glovers on New Years Eve, I would also like to look at doing one at treemonkeys place, for several reasons not the least of which is that i owe him $$. Besides... I miss the ole ape cuz i didn't go to the service yesterday... maybe sometime late January/early February at Scott's? Just throwing it out there...
> 
> Sent with my calico cat


It was good to see Scott yesterday and catch up a bit. 

It was a really nice service yesterday. Not many people get to sing at their own funeral. Not a dry eye in the church during the song.


----------



## Beefie

sarahdodgegeek said:


> While we will likely do a fish fry at the Glovers on New Years Eve, I would also like to look at doing one at treemonkeys place, for several reasons not the least of which is that i owe him $$. Besides... I miss the ole ape cuz i didn't go to the service yesterday... maybe sometime late January/early February at Scott's? Just throwing it out there...
> 
> Sent with my calico cat


Im game for either mid January or early Feb. Maybe do some saw cutting , ice fishing, gunshooting, Bs slinging.

Beefie


----------



## 5R-INC

Anyone else tired of the snow? This is getting old real fast.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Snow, what snow. I can still see grass if I drag my feet in it. I can't wait to get up to the cabin and ride my sled


----------



## andydodgegeek

Well so far I have a pretty good pile of fish. This last weekend was ok but the weekend before was excellent. I brought home 9 northerns and a 22" Largemouth Bass, one of the northerns I kept was a 36"er. I had also caught a 32" that I had to put back. The lake I fish has a 24-36" slot that has to be released. Sarah caught a real nice one about 34" and my brother caught a 30". Lots of nice fish for a day. I ran out of minnows twice. Anyone else doing any fishing?


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> Well so far I have a pretty good pile of fish. This last weekend was ok but the weekend before was excellent. I brought home 9 northerns and a 22" Largemouth Bass, one of the northerns I kept was a 36"er. I had also caught a 32" that I had to put back. The lake I fish has a 24-36" slot that has to be released. Sarah caught a real nice one about 34" and my brother caught a 30". Lots of nice fish for a day. I ran out of minnows twice. Anyone else doing any fishing?




i really jealous,wish i didnt have to work and could take road trips!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Merry Christmas to all of my fellow chainsaw enthusiasts.


----------



## dieselfitter

[quote=" Sarah caught a real nice one about 34"[/quote]
Isn't there some kind of "fish stretcher" for those situations?
Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Anybody here tried northern spearing? Merry Christmas too.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> Anybody here tried northern spearing? Merry Christmas too.



I have gone spearing with my brother in law before but I never got to throw the spear. I could see myself getting into the hobby though, I just have too many other hobbies at the time.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

andydodgegeek said:


> I have gone spearing with my brother in law before but I never got to throw the spear. I could see myself getting into the hobby though, I just have too many other hobbies at the time.


I know a guy who carves decoys for competition and use. I could probably hook you up with an incredibly realistic one if you really want to get into it.


----------



## flyboy553

andydodgegeek said:


> I have gone spearing with my brother in law before but I never got to throw the spear. I could see myself getting into the hobby though, I just have too many other hobbies at the time.



I could see you getting _in_ to the hobby, but dang, Andy, I can't see you getting in to one of those tiny spear houses! Well, okay, maybe in, but never out!

Ted


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Looks like I'll have to fire up the snowblower this morning, oh well. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## 5R-INC

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Stihl Livin

Just got done moving snow on this wonderful Christmas Day. Hope everyone enjoys the day with family and friends.


----------



## Beefie

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope all had a very enjoyable day.

Beefie


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Merry Christmas to all. Have a good day. Except its night now. It's the thought that counts. Oh well.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Another Christmas come and gone, hope you all had a good one. I plan on cutting up some wood out at the boiler this weekend if anyone is looking to run some saws let me know.


----------



## jonsered raket

Andy I'll be over to get some saw time in. Gonna head out tonight at midnight to get some crappies on horseshoe. Hearing good reports lately.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Andy I'll be over to get some saw time in. Gonna head out tonight at midnight to get some crappies on horseshoe. Hearing good reports lately.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2



I gotta work tomorrow or I would like to join ya. Good luck.


----------



## jonsered raket

I gotta be at the bait store at 5am, pulling the old "all-nighter". 

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lark-o

andydodgegeek said:


> Well so far I have a pretty good pile of fish. This last weekend was ok but the weekend before was excellent. I brought home 9 northerns and a 22" Largemouth Bass, one of the northerns I kept was a 36"er. I had also caught a 32" that I had to put back. The lake I fish has a 24-36" slot that has to be released. Sarah caught a real nice one about 34" and my brother caught a 30". Lots of nice fish for a day. I ran out of minnows twice. Anyone else doing any fishing?


 still on east? You're suppose to throw those bucket mouths back ya know 
We've got a dozen or so walleyes so far biggest was a 26". took dad out to rush yesterday and we brought home limit of crappies, made mom happy to have some fresh fish.


----------



## Lark-o

Chunky little 22"er


----------



## andydodgegeek

Lark-o said:


> Chunky little 22"er


Nice one. You go on east or west?


----------



## Lark-o

andydodgegeek said:


> Nice one. You go on east or west?


Usually west.


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> Another Christmas come and gone, hope you all had a good one. I plan on cutting up some wood out at the boiler this weekend if anyone is looking to run some saws let me know.


 It looks like Saturday will be nice weather, Sunday not so much. I would like to join you if possible. I have one other commitment on Saturday that won't take all day.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> It looks like Saturday will be nice weather, Sunday not so much. I would like to join you if possible. I have one other commitment on Saturday that won't take all day.


Anyone can come


----------



## Mo. Jim

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Anyone can come


 Even ole Jim.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mo. Jim said:


> Even ole Jim.


For sure, your not THAT far away.


----------



## Lark-o

Back to a high of -2 on Monday....WTF


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

Andy, hope your cutting goes well and everyone stays safe!

Just to let everyone know that was at the place cutting for us last winter. Remember when the land owners son came over yelling and swearing up a blue streak? I guess we cleaned up things good enough. I didn't hear a peep from him or the Sheriff.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Well my plan is to cut wood in the am and go fishing in the afternoon. All are welcome to join in the festivities. Probably start cutting around 8 and go fishing around 1 or 2. I think I am going to go to fish lake by my house and do some tip upping and maybe jig for some of them big sunnies. If anyone would like to cut or fish or both just reply here. If you need directions pm me. Supposed to be nice out.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

Yep, Sat is going to be nice, and then another cold spell!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Well my plan is to cut wood in the am and go fishing in the afternoon. All are welcome to join in the festivities. Probably start cutting around 8 and go fishing around 1 or 2. I think I am going to go to fish lake by my house and do some tip upping and maybe jig for some of them big sunnies. If anyone would like to cut or fish or both just reply here. If you need directions pm me. Supposed to be nice out.


I wanna go!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Well It looks like it will be me, Sarah, Adam (jonseredraket), and Tim (dieselfitter) cutting in the am. If anyone else would like to join in feel free, should be fun. I will probably just run the skidsteer and let the others buck up the logs. I will have Sarah take some photos.


----------



## 5R-INC

Have fun cutting and fishing. One more hockey game then the 6 hour drive home. I found a pretty nice 372xp husky up here at a pawn shop for $400. Might have to stop back and bring that home with me.


----------



## dieselfitter

It was a good time out at Andy and Sarah's. The weather was perfect. I met Adam and stuck him with a new saw, a Jonsered 820. It felt good to get outside and do some actual work. Here is a picture of Adams' new saw.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

dieselfitter said:


> It was a good time out at Andy and Sarah's. The weather was perfect. I met Adam and stuck him with a new saw, a Jonsered 820. It felt good to get outside and do some actual work. Here is a picture of Adams' new saw.View attachment 324682
> View attachment 324682


I want the saw. A lot.


----------



## dieselfitter

Stihlalltheway said:


> I want the saw. A lot.


Adam might want to sell it.


----------



## jonsered raket

I had a great day today. Got to run some saws in great weather. Got that clean old 820 today. I don't think I'm gonna sell that one yet, I didnt have a 820 yet and it'll look great on my shelf next to the other ones. If you really wanted one I have a 920 that's just as clean or a 930 that I could put together. Thanks a lot thoughtl Tim for passing on the deal. I love these old saws. Fishing was nothing special today, few small northerns and one sunny. I'm sure sarah will upload some pics.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beefie

So where is the splitting fishing pictures?

Beefie


----------



## dieselfitter

jonsered raket said:


> I had a great day today. Got to run some saws in great weather. Got that clean old 820 today. I don't think I'm gonna sell that one yet, I didnt have a 820 yet and it'll look great on my shelf next to the other ones. If you really wanted one I have a 920 that's just as clean or a 930 that I could put together. Thanks a lot thoughtl Tim for passing on the deal. I love these old saws. Fishing was nothing special today, few small northerns and one sunny. I'm sure sarah will upload some pics.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


It was nice meeting you Adam. I'm glad to see the 820 go to a good home. I've been wanting a saw to experiment with, porting,piping and such. I would like to have something other than a stock saw to bring to a race. Whatever saw I mess with is certain to meet an early death. That one seemed too nice.


----------



## 5R-INC

[ATTAPicked up the husky today. Got him down to $350 and just couldnt say no. Looks good and runs real nice too. Now just have to decide who to send it to for some port work.CH=full]324714[/ATTACH]


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> [ATTAPicked up the husky today. Got him down to $350 and just couldnt say no. Looks good and runs real nice too. Now just have to decide who to send it to for some port work.CH=full]324714[/ATTACH] View attachment 324716
> View attachment 324716



Good deal man!!! I like the 372's and am sure you will like it as well.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

OK, OK... Trying to figure out HTH to post a dang picture in this new AS format... Here's a before & after shot...
Andy beat me to the punch on the after pic - he was out splitting for an hour before I got out there this morning to take the picture! So I took one of the new and improved wood pile, and the trailer full of split wood!


----------



## Homelite410

sarahdodgegeek said:


> OK, OK... Trying to figure out HTH to post a dang picture in this new AS format... Here's a before & after shot...
> Andy beat me to the punch on the after pic - he was out splitting for an hour before I got out there this morning to take the picture! So I took one of the new and improved wood pile, and the trailer full of split wood!


Tapatalk is the easiest way to post pics.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Sarah, when you upload the pics, you can select "insert full image" and it'll put the full size pic right into the post (actually resized for the screen, but you can click on them to get them true full size)


----------



## Steve NW WI

Homelite410 said:


> Tapatalk is the easiest way to post pics.



This is about as easy. Click "upload a file", find the file on your computer, click open, then when it uploads, click "full image"

Like so:


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Sarah, when you upload the pics, you can select "insert full image" and it'll put the full size pic right into the post (actually resized for the screen, but you can click on them to get them true full size)


OK, so where's that secret button? I am not presented with that option when I use the upload a file function... is it in a different spot? 
And yes, I know Tapatalk is the only easy way to do it, but I dont have the pics on my phone... I may be better off uploading them to my google plus page and pulling them into tapatalk from there... I dunno. Now I'm crabby.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Ah HA. (Use your open eye, frank)

So its not an available option in the just upload a file button, but it is there when I select uploading a file after clicking the more options button. Thanks. I'll try to get over it. Some bacon should help.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Ah HA. (Use your open eye, frank)
> 
> So its not an available option in the just upload a file button, but it is there when I select uploading a file after clicking the more options button. Thanks. I'll try to get over it. Some bacon should help.




OK, So I click the full image button, and it doesnt work. 

Grrrrrrrr back to crabby.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Lemme try this in pictures:

Click upload a file, get the popup box and open the pic you want. Once it's uploaded, the thumbnail/full image buttons come up below the post reply button, like this:




Once you've uploaded more than one pic, there's an option to put all images in as either full or thumb. I don't use that, I prefer to insert them one at a time.


----------



## Steve NW WI

I never had to use the more options button btw


----------



## dieselfitter

Sarah, I hope you found the venison/beef sticks I hid in the trailer before you loaded it up with wood. They were tasty, thanks.
Andy, that 064 cuts like a mother. It seemed pointless to cut with anything else with that animal nearby. 
That is a nice system of wood processing you two have. It was impressive to watch Sarah perform surgery with the grapple. Andy, with a little practice, I'm sure you would be good too.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

dieselfitter said:


> Andy, that 064 cuts like a mother.


It might be my favorite saw I've ever run. Ever.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Yes indeed, the 064 is one of my favorites. It just has a real mean streak to it.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Tapatalk to the rescue... here come the pics.....


----------



## Mo. Jim

andydodgegeek said:


> Yes indeed, the 064 is one of my favorites. It just has a real mean streak to it.


 Andy has that 064 been monkeyed with?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek




----------



## sarahdodgegeek




----------



## sarahdodgegeek




----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Mo. Jim said:


> Andy has that 064 been monkeyed with?



Scott's had his way with it....


----------



## hoskvarna

Hey Andy ,u look like Zack Brown with ur big smile and fish


----------



## Beefie

Boy it looks like im not the only one that caught small fish this weekend.

Beefie


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

8 am and it's still -20 here. At least I got something done outside during the heatwave on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Lark-o

I gotta try to make over to your place and help out with firewood production, that looks like a good time. I'll wait till it warms up a bit first though. 

Saturday I got invited to a little tipup contest put on by a good friend over on pelican lake by St Michael. I Brought my dad, a couple family friends and a few of my cousins along for entertainment. There was 22 people that entered and about a dozen fish caught. My dad and I managed to take 1st and 2nd with a 30" and a 29.5"er. That was worth a pretty good chunk of cash for me and him. As my dad always says I'd rather be lucky then good!


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Just got done playing hockey at the coliseum at the fair grounds. Drove past the grand stand, I think I could see us doing races there.......................






Doubt it though.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

It's not just the heat.... it's the humidity....


----------



## andydodgegeek

Are we gonna be doing chainsaw races at T-dawgs this winter again? I hope so.


----------



## 5R-INC

Is there any plans for swilling and chilling, fish frying bsing anytime soon??


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Me too. Hopefully we can get something lined up. We need to get back out to the log pile to cut some cants


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

5R-INC said:


> Is there any plans for swilling and chilling, fish frying bsing anytime soon??




I was hoping to do a little of that tonight at grandpatractors.... or tomorrow.


----------



## 5R-INC

I have no plans so keep me informed.


----------



## Beefie

HEAVY FUEL said:


> It's not just the heat.... it's the humidity....


 
Wow he is still alive, thank you for gracing us with your presence. You guys have fun grillin, swilling , chilling and deepfrying tonight.

Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah will be heading to Grandpatractor (JD's) as soon as she gets home,(shortly) and we are bringing a pile of fish to fry. I believe tomorrow we are going back to help JD with a little wood cutting. Should be a good time.


----------



## Beefie

Wish I could make it sounds like fun.

Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

We just got into grantsburg, smell like someone cut the cheese.


----------



## Beefie

Well how did the fish fry gtg go? What no pictures?

Beefie


----------



## grandpatractor

As usual the fish was excellent! We all made it to midnight except HeavyFuel. He found a soft couch downstairs. Had lots of leftover food. Even a little leftover fish. We were all stuffed.
Planning on cutting a little wood in about an hour or so. May have to bring out the big meat stick!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Good times had with my chainsawing friends. Man did we eat a lot. Not only did we stuff ourselves on newyears eve but then on newyears day we cut wood for a few hours then went to a all you can eat buffet with crab legs. I ate more than my share.


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> Good times had with my chainsawing friends. Man did we eat a lot. Not only did we stuff ourselves on newyears eve but then on newyears day we cut wood for a few hours then went to a all you can eat buffet with crab legs. I ate more than my share.


I feel sorry for the toilet! I certainly hope its the one at work.........


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> I feel sorry for the toilet! I certainly hope its the one at work.........


 Actually, I didn't even make it out of the restaurant!!!


----------



## hoskvarna

Too much information


----------



## Stihlalltheway

andydodgegeek said:


> Actually, I didn't even make it out of the restaurant!!!


I'm not sure whether to give that a like or a dislike...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> I'm not sure whether to give that a like or a dislike...


Just be glad you weren't the dude in the next stall over. Sarah said he came out of the bathroom with a look of disgust and concern on his face.


----------



## Stihl Livin

TMI Andy. We don't need to hear about how you destroyed the bathroom.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Just be glad you weren't the dude in the next stall over. Sarah said he came out of the bathroom with a look of disgust and concern on his face.



Wish I could took a pic of that guy... priceless.

Sent with my inside voice


----------



## Beefie

andydodgegeek said:


> Just be glad you weren't the dude in the next stall over. Sarah said he came out of the bathroom with a look of disgust and concern on his face.


You made me spit my beer out on that one. I can almost picture it, even thoe its so wrong, but way to darn funny.

Beefie


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

The joy of skidsteers


----------



## Ronaldo

HEAVY FUEL said:


> The joy of skidsteers


Well, they are very nice when in working order, arent they!


----------



## jonsered raket

Nothing runs like a Deere ehh?

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

OMG!


----------



## andydodgegeek

You get that Skidsteer done yet?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

New seals are in! Now, where did we put that blue RTV gasket schtuff???


----------



## Homelite410

HEAVY FUEL said:


> The joy of skidsteers


Is love to have one! Id almost give up all my saws but one for a good skiddy.......... almost ......


----------



## grandpatractor

HEAVY FUEL said:


> The joy of skidsteers


Plastic twine from big round bales doesn't mix so well with axle seals. Maybe our other brother will be more careful now. He got to pay for seals and oil and we made him help put them in.


----------



## Beefie

Yup its going to be f in cold that's for sure. How cold are the lows going to be with out the wind chill?

Beefie


----------



## Stihl Livin

I've got -16 currently and the high today is going to be -8. Good thing we cut wood for the boiler yesterday. I am not even looking forward to taking the dog outside today


----------



## Beefie

It was 7 above when the wife left for church. I am expecting it to drop thru out the day.

Beefie


----------



## 5R-INC

Sure wish I was sitting outside watching the Packers get beat today instead of sitting in my easy chair wrapped in a warm blanket.


----------



## Beefie

I think The packers will pull it off! Barely . But I still won't go sit in the stadium when I have to work outside all week. I am really not looking foreward to the next few days at the co-op. Still having some farmers bringing in corn, and not that good of corn either. We had are dryer have a small fire in it on Friday. We are going to see if it will restart tomorrow.

Beefie


----------



## 5R-INC

This working outside for a living is a little over rated this time of year. Still a little standing corn up here but the snow is so deep no one is trying to get it off now.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

5R-INC said:


> Sure wish I was sitting outside watching the Packers get beat today instead of sitting in my easy chair wrapped in a warm blanket.


How about the chiefs and colts game yesterday! I was sitting in the hot tub with my hockey team in superior at a tournament when my buddy checked the score in his phone and it went from 30-11 chiefs to 45-44 colts! Freakin nuts!


----------



## Beefie

Not to deep here yet, But there are those kind of farmers that will try anything to get there crops off. Same ones that look like they have a used implement spot in the back 40.

Beefie


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Dan_IN_MN said:


> Andy, hope your cutting goes well and everyone stays safe!
> 
> Just to let everyone know that was at the place cutting for us last winter. Remember when the land owners son came over yelling and swearing up a blue streak? I guess we cleaned up things good enough. I didn't hear a peep from him or the Sheriff.



Good to hear that.
How is your back doing?


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Good to hear that.
> How is your back doing?


Thanks for asking! I'm doing better. My back still reminds me that it got messed up. So does my neck. I can work through it. I have to.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Dan_IN_MN said:


> Thanks for asking! I'm doing better. My back still reminds me that it got messed up. So does my neck. I can work through it. I have to.



Good to hear you are feeling better. Were you able to get your wood supply put up this summer?


----------



## Steve NW WI

Happy Frozen Monday!

It's a balmy -16 here. The commuter car cranked under protest, I didn't bother trying the woodhauler, but I wouldn't bet against it firing right up, it always has.

I'm sitting by the wood stove enjoying it for a little while until I gotta head into work. They keep it pretty cool in there, it's like they expect us to work to stay warm or something...


----------



## Stihl Livin

Here at the paper mill the bathrooms are freezing up and we are having to shut them down.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hope the stools at Andy's work aren't doing the same - could be BIG trouble there!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> Hope the stools at Andy's work aren't doing the same - could be BIG trouble there!


All is well here, no frozen stools. In fact its so Damn hot in my shop I had to open the doors some.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Good to hear you are feeling better. Were you able to get your wood supply put up this summer?



Yes, got that wood stacked. 

I thought it would be enough. I met a guy at the gas station this last weekend who was pulling a home made splitter. We started talking and he said that I could cut on his land. Hopefully he calls me this weekend and I can get cutting. We're running out.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Dan_IN_MN said:


> Yes, got that wood stacked.
> 
> I thought it would be enough. I met a guy at the gas station this last weekend who was pulling a home made splitter. We started talking and he said that I could cut on his land. Hopefully he calls me this weekend and I can get cutting. We're running out.



Ya this bitter cold has taken its toll on the wood pile for sure. 
Thats awesome, hope he calls you, amazing what can come of a conversation started over a wood splitter. If you need any help just say so, I'm sure the AS crew could find a way to help out.


----------



## 5R-INC

Woo hoo!! Finely above zero again. Flip flops and tank tops in the near future! Well maybe not real near but sure beats negative 30!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

It's gonna be nice this weekend, gonna have to run a saw a bit out by the boiler. The other thing I have planned is to go look at another dodge truck.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

After -20, -21, -15, and -10 mornings, 15 above here this afternoon seems like a heat wave. It will be nice not to have to plug the block heater on the truck in every morning...at least for a few days.


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> It's gonna be nice this weekend, gonna have to run a saw a bit out by the boiler. The other thing I have planned is to go look at another dodge truck.


Are you f'n serious?

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mo. Jim

jonsered raket said:


> Are you f'n serious?
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


 Adam did you see the Jonsered XD Super for sale on ebay?


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> It's gonna be nice this weekend, gonna have to run a saw a bit out by the boiler. The other thing I have planned is to go look at another dodge truck.


I would like to join you and Sarah this weekend and hangout but it doesn't look good. I'm kinda backlogged at work. 
Another Dodge? Do tell...


----------



## jonsered raket

Mo. Jim said:


> Adam did you see the Jonsered XD Super for sale on ebay?


Yes I did, drool drool. If only I could buy it.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beefie

Come on Andy don't go teasing us now. What kind of Dodge are you looking at? Truck, Old iron ?

Beefie


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

Cutting tomorrow morning and the farm where 3 of you guys took down that Ash by his garage. He has a dead Oak that should be good and dry. The bad thing is who knows how many nails I'll find! Oh well, I guess I'll have to take the 042, 026, MS260, and Jonsered 830. Hopefully I'll get it down and cut up with those.

Oh, the little Poulan 2550 with the PowerSharp gets to come for the little stuff.

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN

Dan_IN_MN said:


> Cutting tomorrow morning and the farm where 3 of you guys took down that Ash by his garage. He has a dead Oak that should be good and dry. The bad thing is who knows how many nails I'll find! Oh well, I guess I'll have to take the 042, 026, MS260, and Jonsered 830. Hopefully I'll get it down and cut up with those.
> 
> Oh, the little Poulan 2550 with the PowerSharp gets to come for the little stuff.
> 
> Pics tomorrow.


No nails! The farmer volunteered to pull the tree out of the deep snow up to his yard with his tractor! That saved me a ton of work! That dry red oak was really hard! Took it's toll on the chain. Got it bucked, split and then they helped me load it with a bobcat! A pickup load of dry red oak is now in the basement along with some of the GTG wood. Once again, the basement is full.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Good to hear, Dan. I've got the tractor plugged in and will be breaking a trail to the woods in the morning. I think I'm gonna skid trees back to the yard for easier working on them when I have time before work during the week.

It was too nice to play in the woods today, I spent it staring at a Vexilar showing fish that weren't biting. A good time was had by all though. My buddy's kids terrorized the lake all day on their new to them Kitty Kat snowmobile.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Well I didn't buy the truck. It was a bit rougher than I wanted to deal with, the search continues. It was a 1962 Dodge town panel. I am looking for a 1958-1962 Dodge town panel or town wagon. They are fairly rare. I just need a good body, I don't care about the drivetrain. I want to put the body onto my 1991 3/4ton Diesel. I will try to figure out how to post a picture of the kind of truck I am looking for.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Did this work?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Thats not the exact truck but thats what I want


----------



## Steve NW WI

A Dodgeburban LOL


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here is another


----------



## andydodgegeek

I cant get the pictures to show up!!! This is driving me nuts. I click on full image and it isn't working right.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> A Dodgeburban LOL



Yeah, kind of like a suburban only cooler.


----------



## Steve NW WI

I dunno what your pic problem is Andy, I edited your last pic, clicked "Full Image", and it showed up.

As to being cooler, they're still 4x4 grandma cars...


----------



## Ronaldo

andydodgegeek said:


> Did this work?


They must be rare as I dont think I have ever seen one like that.
Very neat; I can see why you would want one. Rare and cool!


----------



## Homelite410

Ronaldo said:


> They must be rare as I dont think I have ever seen one like that.
> Very neat; I can see why you would want one. Rare and cool!


Andy should buy that dodge "thing" in Tama beside shopko. It looks like half pickup half box truck from the 60's.....


----------



## hoskvarna

Homelite410 said:


> An
> dy should buy that dodge "thing" in Tama beside shopko. It looks like half pickup half box truck from the 60's.....



thats a Ford mike.why would a dodgegeek want a ford!


----------



## Homelite410

hoskvarna said:


> thats a Ford mike.why would a dodgegeek want a ford!


Is it? Never seen a ford like that ...


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> thats a Ford mike.why would a dodgegeek want a ford!



Wouldn't be much of a Dodgegeek if I had a ford.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Going to go look at a different Dodge this next Saturday. Its about 5 1/2 hours from my house, over close to Milwaukee WI.


----------



## Philbert

Any of your saws got a Hemi in them?

Philbert


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Philbert said:


> Any of your saws got a Hemi in them?
> 
> Philbert


Maybe a cummins?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Poor Andy's phone broke on him. He has had to spend this whole day without looking at arboristsite! Everybody keep him in your thoughts.... 
we are going to go look at another sweet truck this weekend in Milwaukee, and we are hoping to be able to connect with Beefie for a little bit of dinner or something! Looking forward to the road trip!

Sent with my inside voice


----------



## Stihl Livin

How did he make it through the day. He must of had the shakes like nobody's business.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihl Livin said:


> How did he make it through the day. He must of had the shakes like nobody's business.



OH YEAH, IT WAS BAD!!!!!!!! No AS, no craigslist, no texting people idiotic messages, no fun!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> OH YEAH, IT WAS BAD!!!!!!!! No AS, no craigslist, no texting people idiotic messages, no fun!!!


Text me pics of the truck if ya get it... after yer phone is un broked....
Is there gonna be races at T-Dawgs this February??


----------



## Philbert

Seven Corners Ace Hardware is Closing!!!

On news tonight. If you know who they are, you know what this means.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Text me pics of the truck if ya get it... after yer phone is un broked....
> Is there gonna be races at T-Dawgs this February??


I hope so, last I talked to Jon and JD they said they needed to get in touch with T-dawgs bar.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I hope so, last I talked to Jon and JD they said they needed to get in touch with T-dawgs bar.


Cool... Been itching to make a trip...
Without a blizzard...


----------



## hoskvarna

Philbert said:


> Seven Corners Ace Hardware is Closing!!!
> 
> On news tonight. If you know who they are, you know what this means.



so for those who dont ,what does this mean?


----------



## Philbert

Seven Corners Ace Hardware has been an institution for 80 years.

The place that other hardware stores send you to when they can't help you.

Pre-Internet, their 'Wall of Power Tools' and catalog rivaled those shops on 42nd Street in New York selling cameras.

Deep inventory in plumbing, electric, hardware, tools, etc., not just screws in plastic bags.

Sponsored a contractors fair 2x a year with all the reps and very favorable pricing.

It would be like Madsen's or Bailey's closing. 

Philbert

(PS - no chainsaw stuff for anybody looking for close out sales)


----------



## Steve NW WI

Dang Phil, thats sad news. Only been there a few times, but wall to wall and ceiling tall with good stuff.


----------



## Philbert

Seven Corners Ace Hardware




Yeah, some of the aisles are kind of tight!

Philbert


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I was just at Tdawgs yesterday having a beer with my Mom. They said 3rd weekend in Feb is a go if we want!


----------



## flyboy553

The only other hardware store I know of that is stocked as well as 7 Corners is the one in St. Francis. If they don't have it, you don't need it! I have been able to purchase new, things that have been out of production for many years!

Ted


----------



## Steve NW WI

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I was just at Tdawgs yesterday having a beer with my Mom. They said 3rd weekend in Feb is a go if we want!



To clarify, is that the 15th? 2/1 is a Saturday, so the 15th is the 3rd weekend.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Hopefuly this time I'll remember to make sure the 900 EVL has gas to finish the race.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> To clarify, is that the 15th? 2/1 is a Saturday, so the 15th is the 3rd weekend.


The weekend of the 15th would be a good one...


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I was just at Tdawgs yesterday having a beer with my Mom. They said 3rd weekend in Feb is a go if we want!


We need to get some wood then I suppose. I don't know about the rest of you but it doesn't really matter to me if the logs are milled square or if we just use logs. Its all just for fun anyways and using logs would take away a lot of the prep work. Jon, can we get back in to the pine logs right now? I would almost bet not with all the snow. Either way we should try to come up with a plan as February 15 will be upon us shortly. I am willing to help out how ever I can.


----------



## Beefie

Why does the chainsaw races always happen during Sturgeon Spearing. You guys need to change the date.


Beefie


----------



## Stihl Livin

Looks like ill miss this one too. Maybe next time


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Beefie said:


> Why does the chainsaw races always happen during Sturgeon Spearing. You guys need to change the date.
> 
> 
> Beefie



Cuz Sturgeon spearing Is for people who don't know how to run a chainsaw.... 

I'll see what I can come up with Andy. I Put the plow on the front of the dump truck last night, Between that the skid steer & the tractor I think we can get her opened up if we need to. I'll talk to the guy who owns the land and see what he says. Another thought is some nice size Birch trees. Theres plenty of good size frozen ones around.


----------



## flyboy553

So, where is this T-Dawgs that you speak of? I mean, if a guy wanted to come and watch and stuff.

Ted


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

flyboy553 said:


> So, where is this T-Dawgs that you speak of? I mean, if a guy wanted to come and watch and stuff.
> 
> Ted


 Right off highway 70 in Grantsburg, Wi A quarter mile east of the only stop light in town.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

I like frozen birch!!!!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

If u guys need help getting to the log pile or cutting/milling. Let me know. I'm itching to do some racing.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Derrick Johnson said:


> If u guys need help getting to the log pile or cutting/milling. Let me know. I'm itching to do some racing.


 Lets see....

A ) Gather wood and spend 3 hours milling...

B ) Gather wood and spend 3 hours drinking and shooting guns....

Hmmmmm

Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Either on sounds good to me


----------



## Derrick Johnson

One


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Were going with the 15th...

Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Lets see....
> 
> A ) Gather wood and spend 3 hours milling...
> 
> B ) Gather wood and spend 3 hours drinking and shooting guns....
> 
> Hmmmmm
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....


I vote gather wood and shoot guns.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I vote gather wood and shoot guns.


Yup.. They don't have to be cants...
We'll cut all the bark off with Sara and Levi's saws...


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> I vote gather wood and shoot guns.


I'm up for something this weekend before it is back into the deep freeze. After the week I've had, I'm ready for some tannerite.


----------



## Beefie

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Cuz Sturgeon spearing Is for people who don't know how to run a chainsaw....



Are you trying to start something, if you are im coming back with AT LEAST I NO WEAR ALL MY SAWS ARE.......

Beefie


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Anybody else watch HOCKEY DAY MINNESOTA in my home town of Elk River? As a hockey player, I can say this was one of the best days ever. Spent the whole day at "The Pit" (Handke Stadium). It was on fsnorth all day, probably should have said something earlier.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I have been watching it when I've been home. It's a great day to sit and watch hockey and relax.


----------



## grandpatractor

I'm going to be home from Feb 9th thru the 20th. So I guess I'll be at the races.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Stihl Livin said:


> I have been watching it when I've been home. It's a great day to sit and watch hockey and relax.


My brother is 15 on the Elk River team.


----------



## 5R-INC

After a two year search I finely found a deal on a very nice ms361 that I just couldnt pass up. Less then 5 years old, new 20" bar and 2 new chains, new drive sprocket, and new stihl brand carry case all for $300.


----------



## Beefie

Well I had a really nice Visit with the Andy and SaraDodgegeeks today. They stopped in on there tour of the Wisconsin hwys. Looking for Andys Dodge Town Wagon. Last I saw they were headed to Indiana, safe trip guys.

Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

Only 1hr 16 minutes to our destination in Elkhart, Indiana. Gotta find a room for the night then get up and check out a 1963 Dodge Town Panel. Sweet.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

andydodgegeek said:


> Only 1hr 16 minutes to our destination in Elkhart, Indiana. Gotta find a room for the night then get up and check out a 1963 Dodge Town Panel. Sweet.


Did ya get anything? Like a truck? I think we're all curious here.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> Did ya get anything? Like a truck? I think we're all curious here.


I got ideas. The truck in Elkhart was way sweet. Pretty much totally rust free. In fact it may be a little TOO nice for me. I have a few more to look at before I make my decision.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

If its on a diesel frame you know you're going to have to make it fast, right? Those old 12 valves can really scream if you build em right.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> If its on a diesel frame you know you're going to have to make it fast, right? Those old 12 valves can really scream if you build em right.


Mines going to stay stock. I want it for towing the skidsteer, going to GTG's and carshows, and just driving around. My diesel runs excellent but the old 91 Dodge body isn't in the greatest shape.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Mines going to stay stock. I want it for towing the skidsteer, going to GTG's and carshows, and just driving around. My diesel runs excellent but the old 91 Dodge body isn't in the greatest shape.









Don't worry Andy! We won't tell Sarah....

Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hey look, I can see Iowa from here...






Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## 5R-INC

You can't even tell if your heading north or south let alone see Iowa. It might not be 25 below right now but wow is it nasty cold out.


----------



## dieselfitter

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hey look, I can see Iowa from here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....


Cool picture, it reminds me of Springsteen's Nebraska.


----------



## Beefie

Its not that bad, You can still see the road.

Beefie


----------



## Stihl Livin

Jon that one is better than the one from last year when you were on hwy 52 near zumbrota. IIRC you only had one set of tracks to follow and the snow was over a foot deep.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah are cutting wood out by the wood boiler tomorrow if any one wants to join in on the fun they are more than welcome too. Just let me know. It should be fun, we cut and can take a break in the shop if we get cold.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Sounds fun but I have to help a guy install a heater to thaw out some frozen lines. When are you going to start listing your saws for sale in the trading post


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah are cutting wood out by the wood boiler tomorrow if any one wants to join in on the fun they are more than welcome too. Just let me know. It should be fun, we cut and can take a break in the shop if we get cold.


Did ya find me an 18' dump bed yet Andy???


----------



## Steve NW WI

Hedgerow said:


> Did ya find me an 18' dump bed yet Andy???



Matt, you looking for a grain body, construction dump, or whatever you can lay hands on? Budget? Care if it comes with a beater truck? I might have an idea where something is.


----------



## Hedgerow

Steve NW WI said:


> Matt, you looking for a grain body, construction dump, or whatever you can lay hands on? Budget? Care if it comes with a beater truck? I might have an idea where something is.


My plan was for an 18' flatbed with stake pockets on the sides and a permanent headache rack in front..
I would build sides for grain, and make em remove able.. Need it to dump also... Tall order eh??


----------



## Steve NW WI

Used to have some Crysteel boxes at the canning plant I worked at in the mid-90s that were convertible from grain to flat, took a couple guys a couple hours to take the sides and endgate off/on. Might look for one of those.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Think I need to stop going to auctions. Went to one at a small engine/mower/saw shop this weekend and came home with 3 more projects in boxes and 1 parts hulk. They are a stihl 026 and ms260, both are plain jane non decomp verisons, dissaseblemed in boxes and coffee cans. What looks to be a low-use 019t (hardly any wear on the spur) that just had the clutch cover, bar and chain taken off and then put in a box, and a j-red 830 parts hulk that was in a junk pile. The 4 saws followed me home for $50 for all. Also was able to pick up a couple new OEM stihl bars and chains as well, already sold all but 1 bar and chain to recoup gas money. I'll try to post some pics if I can figure out how to in this new format.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hey!!! Its above 0°!!! Everyone can stop being crabby now! 

Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## 5R-INC

Had to have a tooth pulled yesterday so I am still crabby!!


----------



## Steve NW WI

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hey!!! Its above 0°!!! Everyone can stop being crabby now!
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....



It's hot out, got any ice cream?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Steve NW WI said:


> It's hot out, got any ice cream?


No... But the girlfriend had a nice little appetizer set up for me when I got home Yesterday about 2 o'clock... It was a little too chilly to sit on the patio and enjoy it So I just plugged in the milk house heater and we sat in front of that.






Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## Steve NW WI

That's a lotta fruit, she tryin to tell you something, Tubby?


----------



## srcarr52

HEAVY FUEL said:


> No... But the girlfriend had a nice little appetizer set up for me when I got home Yesterday about 2 o'clock... It was a little too chilly to sit on the patio and enjoy it So I just plugged in the milk house heater and we sat in front of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....



She's a keeper!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

srcarr52 said:


> She's a keeper!


Swiss steaks tonight mashed taters with gravy... roasted green beans and caramelized onions... need I say more?? Its like being in candy store with free samplings!!!

Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## dieselfitter

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Swiss steaks tonight mashed taters with gravy... roasted green beans and caramelized onions... need I say more?? Its like being in candy store with free samplings!!!
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....


Mmmm, what time is dinner?


----------



## andydodgegeek

MMM, Sarah's cookin' BACON!!!! I'm havin BACON for dinner.


----------



## srcarr52

andydodgegeek said:


> MMM, Sarah's cookin' BACON!!!! I'm havin BACON for dinner.



Breakfast for dinner is my favorite.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Mmm Bacon


----------



## Homelite410

srcarr52 said:


> Breakfast for dinner is my favorite.


I could eat breakfast 3 times a day!


----------



## Derrick Johnson

How about those races... Haven't herd much jabber on here about them. Are they still planed for the 15th. I'm getting kinda jumpy.... ;]


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Your only jumpy because you been sniffing that nitro... 

Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## hoskvarna

This is what brother and I have been workin on. Put saws etc in ranger and get wood also.


----------



## Homelite410

I made progress on squeak 2 today.





72cc dual port this time


----------



## Derrick Johnson

Nice


----------



## grandpatractor

hoskvarna said:


> This is what brother and I have been workin on. Put saws etc in ranger and get wood also. View attachment 331369
> View attachment 331370
> View attachment 331371


the hubcaps really make it look nice


----------



## andydodgegeek

I had to replace valve stems in two truck tires tonight. In the past breaking the beads was usually a pain it the rear but I figured out a good way to do it. I was standing in the garage thinking what can I use to break these beads, the skidsteer works but not the greatest, then it hit me. The log splitter. It worked SWEET!!! Thought I would pass this on to any of you who enjoy a little hillbilly ingenuity. I put a piece of angle iron on the wedge just so it was not as sharp and then stood the tire up and took a short piece of 2x4 and pushed against it with the ram. Worked perfectly. I was very excited. I seem to have to mess around with tires quite a bit in my shop and finding a good way to work with them is nice.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'm gonna cut a little more wood out by the boiler tomorrow if anyone wants to join in let me know. Bring a saw or try out one of mine. I know me and Sarah will be here and Dieselfitter (Tim) said he is gonna come over. It's supposed to be fairly cold but if we want to warm up it's only 30' to my 65 degree shop.


----------



## midiver67

Ran my Stihl MS390 today but only for a little while. I'm pretty sure I'm not getting any oil to the chain. I used a toothpick to clean out the port. This is probably pretty novice of me but, any other suggestions?


----------



## Philbert

Winter or summer grade oil? Don't know how old you saw is or if it was oiling OK recently.

See if oil flows with the bar removed? Rinse out your oil tank if it looks gummed up? Replace your oil filter? 

Philbert


----------



## midiver67

Thanks! I may have not been using winter grade oil.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm gonna cut a little more wood out by the boiler tomorrow if anyone wants to join in let me know. Bring a saw or try out one of mine. I know me and Sarah will be here and Dieselfitter (Tim) said he is gonna come over. It's supposed to be fairly cold but if we want to warm up it's only 30' to my 65 degree shop.


If I didn't have a hockey game I'd be there. Lost to the cake eaters 4-2 tonight.


----------



## andydodgegeek

midiver67 said:


> Ran my Stihl MS390 today but only for a little while. I'm pretty sure I'm not getting any oil to the chain. I used a toothpick to clean out the port. This is probably pretty novice of me but, any other suggestions?


Yeah definitely try running the saw with the clutch cover and bar off to see if you are getting any flow. Like philbert said check to make sure the filter isn't plugged. If all looks good there the plastic oil pump driver could be stripped, a very easy fix. If you need help with any of it let me know, I don't live too far from St Croix Falls.


----------



## Philbert

Oil pump drive gear would be a good thing to check. Had to replace one on an 021 - pretty easy, once I finally thought to look there. 

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Wow. Thank you so much, dieselfitter, for calling us up! What great friends we have meet through this place! dieselfitter (aka Tim) and jonsered Racket (aka Dale aka Adam) came up yesterday & cut some serious wood yesterday! Can't thank you guys enough! Plus.... It was fun hanging out, so bonus... 











Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Wow. Thank you so much, dieselfitter, for calling us up! What great friends we have meet through this place! dieselfitter (aka Tim) and jonsered Racket (aka Dale aka Adam) came up yesterday & cut some serious wood yesterday! Can't thank you guys enough! Plus.... It was fun hanging out, so bonus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8



Isn't that all part of those anger management classes/ Community service they have to do?

Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Isn't that all part of those anger management classes/ Community service they have to do?
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....


Ha- so where were YOU... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## dieselfitter

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Isn't that all part of those anger management classes/ Community service they have to do?
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....


I wish this would count as community service. I'm gonna talk with my PO and see if it could count. Once my parole ends maybe I can bring my guns and we can go to the range. Mums the word cause after all, us felons aren't supposed to have firearms.
Thanks for the kind words Sarah. The few times I've been to your and Andy's and place, it's been a lot a fun. It sure feels good to get outside and get something done. It's hard to beat that feeling of accomplishment at the end of the day. 
Andy, I need to watch your chain sharpening technique. My chains were sharp when I arrived but after you put an fresh edge on the 660, it cut better than ever. 
Also, you mentioned the log pile is getting low. Do you want help getting more?
Is anything going on over on the charity cut thread? I can't find it and am wondering if I have become unsubscribed. The new AS server still seems a little skittish. 
Tim


----------



## Stihl Livin

I was at the cabin Friday afternoon. I can't even see over the plow ridge to get to the wood pile. Hoping spring comes early as we need to clean up the pile and reorganize.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Thank-you to Tim and Adam for coming up on Sunday helping me cut some wood. I had a good time and we cut a nice pile of wood. Any time anyone wants to cut a little wood and play with some saws just give me a hollar, I always enjoy hanging out running some saws.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I see a few logs around here and can't help but wonder if Sarah's 2153 has been properly broke in yet...





Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I see a few logs around here and can't help but wonder if Sarah's 2153 has been properly broke in yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....


Mwahahahahahahahaaaaaaa


Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## andydodgegeek

If it stays this cold I am going to burn up my whole pile of logs. Oh well, have to get out and cut a bunch this summer, and fall. I want to get at least 30 cords of logs out of the woods by deer hunting season this fall.


----------



## Hedgerow

I bumped the charity cut thread to the top...

I see I ain't the only one who has incinerated many cord this year...

The worst winter I can recall in a while...
Don't freeze into duck cickles this week!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> I bumped the charity cut thread to the top...
> 
> I see I ain't the only one who has incinerated many cord this year...
> 
> The worst winter I can recall in a while...
> Don't freeze into duck cickles this week!!!


Ohh, you said DUCK. For a minute there I though you said di..never mind.


----------



## Coldfront

"So, where is this T-Dawgs that you speak of? I mean, if a guy wanted to come and watch and stuff.
Ted"



HEAVY FUEL said:


> Right off highway 70 in Grantsburg, Wi A quarter mile east of the only stop light in town.



I just might swing down and watch, I guess I could bring my totally stock 372xp. I live about 10 miles east of Spooner. About what time?
Erik


***


----------



## andydodgegeek

Coldfront said:


> "So, where is this T-Dawgs that you speak of? I mean, if a guy wanted to come and watch and stuff.
> Ted"
> 
> 
> 
> I just might swing down and watch, I guess I could bring my totally stock 372xp. I live about 10 miles east of Spooner. About what time?
> 
> 
> ***


I'm not positive on time, i think we usually start at about 10? Bring your 372, I will bring my dads old 272 and we can see if the 372 can keep up. Remember its all just for fun.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm not positive on time, i think we usually start at about 10? Bring your 372, I will bring my dads old 272 and we can see if the 372 can keep up. Remember its all just for fun.


 Yep registration at 9 start racing at 10... She wants us out of there by 1 o'clock cuz They have the Parker Hannifin company party and need to get set up for that. I told her that's fine cause we want to head down to the lawnmower races that start at 1 anyways. If anyone is coming to help get logs tomorrow Breakfast is at 930 at T dogs. Tod(with 1D) has offered to bring up his tractor with 3 point blower to open up the lane for us... maybe well have time to shoot a few rounds afterwards or cut on some monster logs.

Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## 5R-INC

I am free tomorrow so should be able to help out.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'll bring chainsaws and guns.


----------



## dieselfitter

HEAVY FUEL said:


> If anyone is coming to help get logs tomorrow Breakfast is at 930 at T dogs. Tod(with 1D) has offered to bring up his tractor with 3 point blower to open up the lane for us... maybe well have time to shoot a few rounds afterwards or cut on some monster logs.
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....


Darn it, I've been itchin to get out and do something like this but I have a prior commitment.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

I might be able to come on the 15th, cuz I have my license now so I am a little more free.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> I might be able to come on the 15th, cuz I have my license now so I am a little more free.


No excuse, now! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Thank you for not suggesting a 7am meeting time today!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

On our way

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Stihlalltheway

sarahdodgegeek said:


> No excuse, now!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


There is still hockey, but that's almost over. And my brother is driving home from Cali on the 15th. I'll do what I can.


----------



## midiver67

andydodgegeek said:


> Yeah definitely try running the saw with the clutch cover and bar off to see if you are getting any flow. Like philbert said check to make sure the filter isn't plugged. If all looks good there the plastic oil pump driver could be stripped, a very easy fix. If you need help with any of it let me know, I don't live too far from St Croix Falls.


Could you post pics or a description on how to get to the gear? I'm working on cleaning out the oil reservoir now so that I can look at the filter. It's in the tank right?


----------



## Philbert

Behind the clutch. Items 15 and 16 in the larger illustration (attached)

FYI - MS390 Owner's Manual (OM):
http://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/CMSFileLibrary/instructionmanuals/MS290_310_390_Manual.pdf

Service Manual (SM) and Illustrated Parts List (IPL) can be found in the 'Beg for Manuals' thread here on AS, and they are good to have. Actually, I just found them by Googling "STIHL MS390 IPL" - send me a PM with your e-mail address if you cannot find them.

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Here's the 3 stihls I got at a auction I posted about earlier for $50. The 830 j-red that came with them is gone, traded it for some 046/460 spare parts at the local shop.
First up is the 019t, this one has the less-desirable single-adjustment carb on it. I also dropped it on the driveway, which is why some of the fins are missing by the muffler. Other than it being dirty it doesn't apper to have seen much use.






Here are the 026 and 260 in boxes and coffee cans. The 260 has a cooked piston (scored on the exhaust side), so I pulled the cylnder looks like it can be saved and the bottom end seems to be ok. As for the 026, the top end is still good but beond that I have no idea about the bottom end as I didn't pull the cylnder. The 026 has the wt 194 carb as well. But both were the plain jane non-decomp/non adjustable oiler saws, all major parts and covers are there, might be missing a few small parts/screws. The 260 is a parts source for my 260 pro, the 026 I might tinker with and see about getting it going again, maybe as a cookie-cutter/fun saw. There was also a serviceable 20" 3/8" .050 bar, a 16" .325" .063 bar, and chain a a 14" 3/8lp bar and chain for the 019t in the boxes as well.


----------



## 5R-INC

The plan now is to saw the logs into cants on Thursday afternoon. Need to have a couple extra sets of hands for help if we can. Let me know if anyone is available.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

5R-INC said:


> The plan now is to saw the logs into cants on Thursday afternoon. Need to have a couple extra sets of hands for help if we can. Let me know if anyone is available.


I'll try to get Jake up there as well as myself.

Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## 5R-INC

I will keep you posted as the week goes


----------



## andydodgegeek

midiver67 said:


> Could you post pics or a description on how to get to the gear? I'm working on cleaning out the oil reservoir now so that I can look at the filter. It's in the tank right?


Yup, its I'm the tank. To get to the oil pump drive gear you need to pull the clutch off. First pull the e-clip off that holds the clutch drum on then slide the drum and bearing off. The clutch is threaded to the crank with backwards threads so turn counter clockwise to remove. I usually just give it a couple quick blips of the trigger on the 3/8 impact. If you don't have air pull the sparkplug and run a piece of rope into the cylinder to take up space and use as a piston stop. Then you can remove with a wrench. The oiled gear just pulls right out then.


----------



## Mo. Jim

andydodgegeek said:


> Yup, its I'm the tank. To get to the oil pump drive gear you need to pull the clutch off. First pull the e-clip off that holds the clutch drum on then slide the drum and bearing off. The clutch is threaded to the crank with backwards threads so turn counter clockwise to remove. I usually just give it a couple quick blips of the trigger on the 3/8 impact. If you don't have air pull the sparkplug and run a piece of rope into the cylinder to take up space and use as a piston stop. Then you can remove with a wrench. The oiled gear just pulls right out then.


 Andy don't you mean clockwise to remove the clutch?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Mo. Jim said:


> Andy don't you mean clockwise to remove the clutch?


 can you tell Andy's brain is cooked with fever right now? Sorry boot that! Yes-mo Jim is correct, it's clockwise- turn your crankshaft off!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## tree monkey

sarahdodgegeek said:


> can you tell Andy's brain is cooked with fever right now? Sorry boot that! Yes-mo Jim is correct, it's clockwise- turn your crankshaft off!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8



how do you turn your crankshaft off?


----------



## Philbert

tree monkey said:


> how do you turn your crankshaft off?



Kill switch.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

How bout a council meeting tomorrow night at T-Dawgs. I'm going to Damon's last home hockey game at 7pm at the Ice Bowling rink in Grantsburg.


----------



## tree monkey

Philbert said:


> Kill switch.
> 
> Philbert


so you turn the switch clockwise to turn off the crankshaft?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Yeah I'm sick as a dog. Can hardly tell the difference between clockwise and counter- clockwise right now. Thanks for catching my slip mojim, hate to see a fellow twist the end of his crank off because of incorrect advise. Got a nasty head and chest cold going. It sucks.


----------



## mweba

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'll try to get Jake up there as well as myself.
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....


Who is Jake? Is he good in a bucket truck? I could use a good safe operator.


----------



## mweba

tree monkey said:


> so you turn the switch clockwise to turn off the crankshaft?


Pull the choke!! Jeeeessshhh Rookies


----------



## Coldfront

To bad you guys are a little far away, we could have some chainsaw races at my house for a few weekends. lol, just got this load today.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Coldfront said:


> To bad you guys are a little far away, we could have some chainsaw races at my house for a few weekends. lol, just got this load today.



A few weekends??? I bet we could have that pile cut and split in about 3 hours. I remember when we cut for that fellow in Dresser, WI. He had about 2+ times that much, we showed up about 8 am and were done by noon and we also hauled it. I wouldn't have believed it if I weren't there myself. It's amazing how much work can be done when you get a bunch of firewood hacks together.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> I wouldn't have believed it if I weren't there myself.



That's the way I felt seeing you drive a GMC with a Duramax in it last weekend.

Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## Coldfront

andydodgegeek said:


> A few weekends??? I bet we could have that pile cut and split in about 3 hours. I remember when we cut for that fellow in Dresser, WI. He had about 2+ times that much, we showed up about 8 am and were done by noon and we also hauled it. I wouldn't have believed it if I weren't there myself. It's amazing how much work can be done when you get a bunch of firewood hacks together.



Yea I'm a one man show. I will be lucky to have it cut up and split by summer. I can only cut about one tank of gas maybe 2 at the most and then splitting it. I'm cashed for the day. It is 8 cords, or at least was supposed to be 8 cord.


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> That's the way I felt seeing you drive a GMC with a Duramax in it last weekend.
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....


WHAAAAATTT????!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Andy???
I hope you took a shower afterward!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Matt did you change your mind about coming up yet????




How about now?







Any luck?









How about









Now????







Please?

Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## midiver67

Thanks for all of the advice, even the "bad" advice! ;-) I dropped it off at Boyd's. Nobody tried to hit me this time! I really wanted to do it myself but I just don't have the time yet. Now that it's getting warmer out I can get my shop set up, then I'll get stuff done!

BTW, I'm planning on checkin' out the races on Saturday so maybe I'll see ya'll there.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

I have recently learned that I will not make it to the races on Saturday due to hockey games and my brother and dad trying to drive back here from California, and I doubt my mother would like to take me to Wisconsin for chainsaw races. Hope you all have fun, and I hope you feel better Andy.


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Matt did you change your mind about coming up yet????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please?
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....


I wish I was...
This has been the winter of my discontent...
My schedule should ease up come middle of March... 
I hope...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

It's Hip to be Square...












Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## flyboy553

Anybody have a 16 inch bar that will fit my 385? 

Lookin' good!

Ted


----------



## Philbert

I'll try to show up in this:

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

That would be fun


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Matt did you change your mind about coming up yet????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please?
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....



How bout now?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## 5R-INC

Cutting the cants went really good. 30 square cants loaded in the truck ready to race. Spent the rest of the night getting saws ready.


----------



## WetGunPowder

5R-INC said:


> Cutting the cants went really good. 30 square cants loaded in the truck ready to race. Spent the rest of the night getting saws ready.


Took you that long to detune my two saws?
Sent another dog for the fight with Derrick and Dale this afternoon.


----------



## WetGunPowder

HEAVY FUEL said:


> It's Hip to be Square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....


Let me know if your taking up a collection for the milling costs.


----------



## Derrick Johnson

HEAVY FUEL said:


> It's Hip to be Square...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from The Better Side of the River....




Looks awesome! Can't wait for Saturday..


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I will bring a pick up to throw cookies in to.

Sent from The Better Side of the River....


----------



## 5R-INC

12 hours till race time!! I have a fire ring in the truck so we can try to keep some spectators and racers warm.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I should be there in the morning. And hopefully I can remember to have enough gas in the saw to finish the race...


----------



## flyboy553

Me too!

Ted


----------



## andydodgegeek

Finally got all loaded up and ready to go. Weatherchannel says Grantsburg will be 6 degrees at 10 am tommorrow and with the 10mph se wind it will feel like -7. Best dress in layers tomorrow. I did see a forecast for a hi of 40 next tuesday, I am already planing on grilling. See you all in the am.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I gotta get to sleep! One more post. Sneak peak....









Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Ronaldo

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I gotta get to sleep! One more post. Sneak peak....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


I like the graphics package on the jeep!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Y'all have fun. I've been sentenced to more hours in the dungeon tomorrow, aka work.

Looks like that loop of square I've got will remain new till Iowa.


----------



## WetGunPowder

I'll be up as soon after I can lock the door at 12:01PM!


----------



## flyboy553

WetGunPowder said:


> I'll be up as soon after I can lock the door at 12:01PM!



It will be over already by then.

Ted


----------



## WetGunPowder

flyboy553 said:


> It will be over already by then.
> 
> Ted


 If your not at T-Dawgs I'll look for everyone at the mower races.


----------



## HEAVYFUEL

We got a few cants to work on...


----------



## Coldfront

Looks like I won't be making it either, the wife and I are baby sitting my granddaughter today, plus this past week is when the state of WI decided to make my waiting week on my unemployment, now that I started back to work again last week after a 6 week lay off, so no unemployment check plus I won't get a regular pay check until next Friday = no gas money


----------



## Homelite410

Its the end of the race day and the last post was 8:28 am..... Slackers


----------



## HEAVYFUEL

Homelite410 said:


> Its the end of the race day and the last post was 8:28 am..... Slackers



Maybe we all went to the Cheese store....


----------



## Stihl Livin

I see your a new member Jon. What happened


----------



## WetGunPowder

Stihl Livin said:


> I see your a new member Jon. What happened


He had to start over after he lost his man card at the races!


----------



## Stihl Livin

That will happen sometimes


----------



## kdeerpark

Thanks to all that put the work in for the race. Jon ,Duwane, J.D. and others. I had a great time. Good to see everyone also!


----------



## dieselfitter

HEAVYFUEL said:


> Maybe we all went to the Cheese store....


I stopped at the cheese store and picked up some Lindburger cheese. Today that is the story I'm going with.


----------



## 5R-INC

Even with the less then nice weather we still made a lot of cookies. Had a great time racing and bsing with friends. Thanks to everyone that made it out for a fun day.


----------



## andydodgegeek




----------



## andydodgegeek




----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Stihl Livin said:


> I see your a new member Jon. What happened



HA! I give up....


----------



## Steve NW WI

Get it figured out, Jon? I just sent you a message on FB. You can send me a message here if needed, I'll be on for a while.

---Just got your message. I'll delete the new account.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Thanks Steve... there's a reason I drive truck.

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## 5R-INC

Thanks for the nice pictures Sara. I didn't see to many bare hands taking pics.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> Thanks for the nice pictures Sara. I didn't see to many bare hands taking pics.


I'm looking forward to Erin's pics & vids- I know she got some great footage!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Oliver1655

Burning unseasoned wood???  

Have you no shame?


----------



## Derrick Johnson

I looked over the video Erin got and it's ok but no sound just bar background noise.. I'll see what I can get togeather


----------



## Hedgerow

Ida given bout anything to have been there... No matter how cold it looked...
It looked brutal...
Any dark horse winners this year?
Adam get the alky saw workin'?


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Burning unseasoned wood???
> 
> Have you no shame?


They were just thawing it out...


----------



## jonsered raket

Hedgerow said:


> Ida given bout anything to have been there... No matter how cold it looked...
> It looked brutal...
> Any dark horse winners this year?
> Adam get the alky saw workin'?


alky saw was not cooperating, and i didnt have time to tune. Somehow my 111super beat out the stumpbroke 2100.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Just got back in from cleaning out the driveway, the neighbors, and a run to the gas station (again) for more gas for the snowblower. I had fun this weekend. Thanks to everyone who came out and helped put on a good time.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Wednesday night council meeting at Ward's. Anyone who attends is welcome to check out our Lion's Club canoe build not far from there!


----------



## tree monkey

SO WHO THE HELL WON?
dam slakers


----------



## tree monkey

SO WHO THE HELL WON
dam slackers


----------



## WetGunPowder

tree monkey said:


> SO WHO THE HELL WON
> dam slackers


JD or Duane have the brackets/results.


----------



## flyboy553

tree monkey said:


> SO WHO THE HELL WON?
> dam slakers




If you had been there, you would know! 

Ted


----------



## Stihl Livin

flyboy553 said:


> If you had been there, you would know!
> 
> Ted



You know monkeys hate cold weather. The poop freezes and hurts when you get hit with it.


----------



## WetGunPowder

flyboy553 said:


> If you had been there, you would know!
> 
> Ted


 If he had been there-he would of won all the races!


----------



## 5R-INC

I think the bracket sheets are in my truck. I will try to get something posted yet today.


----------



## 5R-INC

Race results
45cc under stock. Damon Dolmar 420
45cc under mod. Sara Dolmar 420
45-54cc stock. Damon Dolmar 5100
45-54cc mod. Derrick Jonsered 2152
55-64cc stock. Adam Husky 262xp
55-65cc mod. Adam Jonsered 630 super
65-74cc stock. Keven Husky 576xp
65-74cc mod. Andy Stihl ms440
75-84cc stock. JD Dolmar 7900
75-84cc mod. JD Dolmar 7900
85cc up stock. Derrick Husky 288
85cc up mod. Duane Stihl 064
classic/vintage. Adam Jonsered 111s


----------



## Hedgerow

WetGunPowder said:


> If he had been there-he would of won all the races!


Levi says if he'd a been there, those first 2 classes would say 023...
And "Hi Sarah"..


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Wow!!! That 5R-INC guy must have one fast 064 if he beat Andy!

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlalltheway

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Wow!!! That 5R-INC guy must have one fast 064 if he beat Andy!
> 
> Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


One of my life goals is to build a saw that can beat Andy's 064 in a race. Same b/c and sprocket, under 100cc's. I may or may not have one in the works.


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Wow!!! That 5R-INC guy must have one fast 064 if he beat Andy!
> 
> Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


Did Andy forget to sharpen his chain again???
Sheesh!


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihlalltheway said:


> One of my life goals is to build a saw that can beat Andy's 064 in a race. Same b/c and sprocket, under 100cc's. I may or may not have one in the works.


That ain't no small feat...
Let us know how it goes...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Levi says if he'd a been there, those first 2 classes would say 023...
> And "Hi Sarah"..


Hi Levi....

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Wow!!! That 5R-INC guy must have one fast 064 if he beat Andy!
> 
> Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


Pretty sure that's a typo....

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## 5R-INC

I must admit Jon your 064 is probably my all time favorite saw to run. That thing just flat out cuts!! Andy and I did run them head to head and it was very close.


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> I must admit Jon your 064 is probably my all time favorite saw to run. That thing just flat out cuts!! Andy and I did run them head to head and it was very close.


I ran my 064 in the next class down for the races.it still has the 85cc 064 top end. We did run an 064 race after the official races were over and again my 064 was the winner. Very close race though. Besides my own, jons 064 is the strongest 064/066/660 I've ever run.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihlalltheway said:


> One of my life goals is to build a saw that can beat Andy's 064 in a race. Same b/c and sprocket, under 100cc's. I may or may not have one in the works.


You can try but I doubt it!!! Hahaha


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> You can try but I doubt it!!! Hahaha


Hmmmm... 85cc....
I'll get to work on it...


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> I ran my 064 in the next class down for the races.it still has the 85cc 064 top end. We did run an 064 race after the official races were over and again my 064 was the winner. Very close race though. Besides my own, jons 064 is the strongest 064/066/660 I've ever run.


Yup, it's strong.. Did it have an 066 jug on it? Or 660?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Mine has the 066 top end with the husky 288 piston.. but Andy's straight up 064 sure feels faster.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Holy crap.... it's still 29° out... we might have to sleep with the windows open!


----------



## Philbert

Wait until Thursday . . . 

Philbert


----------



## tree monkey

Philbert said:


> Wait until Thursday . . .
> 
> Philbert


ya just had to say it didn't ya


----------



## andydodgegeek

Who's all coming to the council meeting in Dresser tonight? I know me and Sarah will be there.


----------



## 5R-INC

I am going to try to make it. Have to finish a school project with my daughter before I can go. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Who's all coming to the council meeting in Dresser tonight? I know me and Sarah will be there.


 WGP,pele,fatness,and Todd with 2 d's.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Sure is nice out-Think I'll leave it out!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

JD plans on heading down, maybe Jacob too... They been in the woods wading thru snow all day. I won't be there.... I'm too close to Wolf Creek!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> JD plans on heading down, maybe Jacob too... They been in the woods wading thru snow all day. I won't be there.... I'm too close to Wolf Creek!!


Where is wolf creek?


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Hedgerow said:


> That ain't no small feat...
> Let us know how it goes...


I never said it would be easy. I also never said it would happen soon. It's goin to take some practice, but I think it can be done.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Little watering hole west of Cushing.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Where is wolf creek?


Straight south of where we cut/are cutting in the Barrons .


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Stihlalltheway said:


> I never said it would be easy. I also never said it would happen soon. It's goin to take some practice, but I think it can be done.



You can't even make it to the dang races!!! The only thing I've seen you do is break a new Fiskars... 

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Personally, I like to show up after the races. Then I can have the fastest saw there!

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410

So Andy, where could we obtain one of those chainsaw stickers shown beneath the dolmar decal on your jeep?


----------



## hoskvarna

im not gettin email notification of new posts,just me ,or a problem again?


----------



## Ronaldo

hoskvarna said:


> im not gettin email notification of new posts,just me ,or a problem again?


I'm not getting them either. Maybe just a local problem................like they cant get the messages up the big hill or something.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Stihlalltheway said:


> I never said it would be easy. I also never said it would happen soon. It's goin to take some practice, but I think it can be done.



Whoops.... I think I got you mixed up with Derbyguy (stihlivin?)

Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl Livin

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Whoops.... I think I got you mixed up with Derbyguy (stihlivin?)
> 
> Sent from my LGL86C using Tapatalk




Yes Jon you do. But I haven't broken another one since.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> So Andy, where could we obtain one of those chainsaw stickers shown beneath the dolmar decal on your jeep?


EBay. I think they are about $3.


----------



## 5R-INC

Time to start digging out again. Has to be close to a foot of new snow here. Not sure the old neon is going to get me to work this morning.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

5R-INC said:


> Time to start digging out again. Has to be close to a foot of new snow here. Not sure the old neon is going to get me to work this morning.


I put on 575 miles yesterday the last 250 really sucked!

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## dieselfitter

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I put on 575 miles yesterday the last 250 really sucked!
> 
> Sent from the better side of the river...


That sounds like a long day.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I put on 575 miles yesterday the last 250 really sucked!
> 
> Sent from the better side of the river...


Those turkeys $#!t even on snowy days.


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> Time to start digging out again. Has to be close to a foot of new snow here. Not sure the old neon is going to get me to work this morning.


I had a hard time getting out of my driveway with my jeep. I can't see a neon fairing well today.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Stihl Livin said:


> Yes Jon you do. But I haven't broken another one since.


I have to ask... How'd you manage to break a fiskars? Was it just the handle? I gotta start showing up to more of these things.


----------



## hoskvarna

they do break,just wacked oak. New one on the way.


----------



## Stihl Livin

hoskvarna said:


> they do break,just wacked oak. New one on the way.



That is the same place mine broke.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> I had a hard time getting out of my driveway with my jeep. I can't see a neon fairing well today.



Car got stuck leaving the garage had to get the wife up to drive while I pushed it back into the garage. Had to take the truck and then I did 70 til I hit the cities


----------



## 5R-INC

I make it out the driveway with the neon. Amazing what a good set of snow tires can get through. Just back up and take a good run at the plowed bank at the end of the driveway. Sometimes I just do things to prove I can lol


----------



## Philbert

Gonna need a taller fence . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Vermonster

Philbert said:


> Gonna need a taller fence . . . .
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 334829
> 
> 
> View attachment 334830


Yah gotta wonder how the deer survive brutal winters like this one.


----------



## Philbert

Our city neighborhood has a large rabbit population. Last night when the winds were blowing up to 40 MPH (according to NWS) I saw some hopping through the snow. Pretty amazing, along with the brutally low temps we have had this winter.

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Our city neighborhood has a large rabbit population. Last night when the winds were blowing up to 40 MPH (according to NWS) I saw some hopping through the snow. Pretty amazing, along with the brutally low temps we have had this winter.
> 
> Philbert


Rabbits are delicious.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Saw this today and "Dodgegeeks" popped into my head


----------



## Steve NW WI

I got off work at 11 last night, got to my driveway at 1am, about 1:10 behind schedule. Lots of county roads out here drifted clear across. Headed out to dig the car out of the driveway now, I got halfway up the driveway and got stuck with the trusty commuter car. Today's ride don't sound a lot better.


----------



## hoskvarna

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Saw this today and "Dodgegeeks" popped into my head
> View attachment 334833


for sale?


----------



## andydodgegeek

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Saw this today and "Dodgegeeks" popped into my head
> View attachment 334833


Sweet! I like the looks of those 60's Dodge trucks. I know a guy with a 4 door crewcab truck of that era. I would like to have one of those. That thing would look at home out in my yard.


----------



## hoskvarna

warranty is good,got new one today. Here's what the head looks like with plastic off.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

hoskvarna said:


> for sale?


Unfortunately no


----------



## flyboy553

hoskvarna said:


> warranty is good,got new one today. Here's what the head looks like with plastic off.




Fiskars P orn! You should make a poster of that! I think all the Fiskars worshipers would buy a pick of a naked one!

Ted


----------



## flyboy553

hoskvarna said:


> warranty is good,got new one today. Here's what the head looks like with plastic off.



Fiskars P orn!! You should make a poster of that! All the Fiskars Worshipers would buy it! 

Ted


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Intercounty Leader








Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## dieselfitter

hoskvarna said:


> they do break,just wacked oak. New one on the way.


geez, you didn't even get it out of the package before you broke it.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Made an attemept to go to work friday morning, only made it 5 miles from home before several 5-6 ft drifts were blocking the road. The roads in the valley were driveable but once up on top of the hills they were another story. Got stuck twice in 4x4 in the drifted-in crap on the hills but with some shoveling I got going again and back home...only for the power to go out again, came back on an hour later. Tried to go out in the woods today with the 4-wheeler, got stuck and had to shovel it out. I'm ready for mud season-whoops-I mean spring.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Just got in from plowing the driveway. Waited till the drifting stopped, I hate having to plow a second time just cause of drifts. 
Got the skid steer stuck  had to shovel it out. Really need that second pair of chains. What usually takes about a half hour took almost an hour and a half, not including shoveling time, and I still have to clear out the road to the wood pile.


----------



## WetGunPowder

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Saw this today and "Dodgegeeks" popped into my head
> View attachment 334833


Gave the dealer the go-ahead to transfer in the new shop truck. Will I have to change my username to Boyddodgegeek?


----------



## Steve NW WI

Only if you get infected by em. A couple hours tinkering on that old FD truck now and then should reduce the chances of that.

Vini - I feel your pain. Snow was over front axle deep on my loader tractor today, got out to one wood pile, the other might still be safe for a while. I won't be stacking out there again - too big of a pain to get to when the snow gets deep.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Stop by and check out the fire truck Steve! PD picked up the racks, bumpers and wheels today. The body will buff out real nice for a 1961 model!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Will do one day soon. Not tomorrow though, long day of debauchery planned for the Daytona 500...


----------



## Hedgerow

Geeze... I did some welding in the driveway today.. 
It was only like 60 sumpthin...


----------



## Vermonster

Hedgerow said:


> Geeze... I did some welding in the driveway today..
> It was only like 60 sumpthin...


Yah gotta move north to appreciate the suffering Hedgerow.


----------



## Ronaldo

Hedgerow said:


> Geeze... I did some welding in the driveway today..
> It was only like 60 sumpthin...


Oh, go on about it.
25 for a high here today. Was a nice day to cut and split some wood...........a bit of Elm, Oak and a little less than 2 cord of Mulberry.


----------



## tree monkey

it's all phillberts fault


----------



## tree monkey

Hedgerow said:


> Geeze... I did some welding in the driveway today..
> It was only like 60 sumpthin...


go ahead rub it in
sit on that welder and rub it in


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge it was kind of nice being able to be outside without a jacket.  

Alas, tomorrow it will be back in the 30's


----------



## moody

Hedgerow said:


> Geeze... I did some welding in the driveway today..
> It was only like 60 sumpthin...


You suck


----------



## tree monkey

moody said:


> You suck


how it going?

i wanted to tell hedgerow to put the ground clamp on his xxxx, and the rod in his xxx, turn the amps all the way up, then turn it on. 
i've been trying to be a nice guy but ,ohwell
i'll try harder tomarow


----------



## Hedgerow

I think I've opted to go with the 20' bed on the big truck... 
A little more welding, but not much..


----------



## moody

tree monkey said:


> how it going?
> 
> i wanted to tell hedgerow to put the ground clamp on his xxxx, and the rod in his xxx, turn the amps all the way up, then turn it on.
> i've been trying to be a nice guy but ,ohwell
> i'll try harder tomarow



I'm doing alright. I had to replace my phone so I lost your number along with a few other's. The sad thing is he's 3 hours away and was warm and it was 45 here. Not to mention that the wind was blowing like a blonde at a birthday party.


----------



## andydodgegeek

moody said:


> I'm doing alright. I had to replace my phone so I lost your number along with a few other's. The sad thing is he's 3 hours away and was warm and it was 45 here. Not to mention that the wind was blowing like a blonde at a birthday party.


OHHH NOOO!!!! 45degrees? I feel for ya, ya poor basturd. I'm hoping we hit 45 by june. It's 5 out right now but this heat wave is almost over, we will be looking at a hi of -5 by wednesday.


----------



## moody

andydodgegeek said:


> OHHH NOOO!!!! 45degrees? I feel for ya, ya poor basturd. I'm hoping we hit 45 by june. It's 5 out right now but this heat wave is almost over, we will be looking at a hi of -5 by wednesday.



I apologize for not remembering that you guys have been pounder by chit weather. But at least you can still fish. Our fishing is done on the river and it doesn't freeze too well.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Intercounty Leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the better side of the river...


I'm hopin you hits me a copy....

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

moody said:


> I apologize for not remembering that you guys have been pounder by chit weather. But at least you can still fish. Our fishing is done on the river and it doesn't freeze too well.


It's to $&"#@$& # cold to fish. Plus there's so dang much ice we couldn't punch a hole on out if we wanted to! 3' of ice on the lake we normally fish.... More in many places...

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## moody

sarahdodgegeek said:


> It's to $&"#@$& # cold to fish. Plus there's so dang much ice we couldn't punch a hole on out if we wanted to! 3' of ice on the lake we normally fish.... More in many places...
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8



That's nuts! I thought I was getting cabin fever I'd be completely bat chit crazy up there. I hope it warms up for you guys.


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> It's to $&"#@$& # cold to fish. Plus there's so dang much ice we couldn't punch a hole on out if we wanted to! 3' of ice on the lake we normally fish.... More in many places...
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Crap...
That puts a damper on the pike production...
Wanna take a vacation south?? You guys can cut some hedge for fun and stuff..?? 
You missed the heat wave though..


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Yes. Yes I do want to vacation south. I think it's funny that I had to correct the autocorrect - it thought vacation should have said bacon.... maybe I shoulda left it...


----------



## dieselfitter

I want both, a vacation down south and bacon.


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, what size truck are you making the bed for?


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Hedge, what size truck are you making the bed for?


GMC 6500.. "newer version of the Top Kick"
Still need to find a scissor hoist... But that will have to wait a couple months probably.


----------



## Oliver1655

That will be mighty handy!


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Hedgerow said:


> GMC 6500.. "newer version of the Top Kick"
> Still need to find a scissor hoist... But that will have to wait a couple months probably.



How much weight does it need to lift? The one in my Kodiak is rated for 12ton. Cheaper and easy to build your own. I could take some pics and measurements for you.


----------



## Hedgerow

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> How much weight does it need to lift? The one in my Kodiak is rated for 12ton. Cheaper and easy to build your own. I could take some pics and measurements for you.


I'd say 12 - 13 ton would get the job done. I had a fella quote me a scott hoist 13ton for 3500 bucks... That came with the pump..


----------



## hoskvarna

Hedgerow said:


> I'd say 12 - 13 ton would get the job done. I had a fella quote me a scott hoist 13ton for 3500 bucks... That came with the pump..



got one on a old dodge truck,late 60s? ,18ft box?.all still there.


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> got one on a old dodge truck,late 60s? ,18ft box?.all still there.


Sweet!!!


----------



## hoskvarna

the box is shot,all wood gone,doesnt run ,but all hoist is there.tonnage,dont know.


----------



## Hedgerow

hoskvarna said:


> got one on a old dodge truck,late 60s? ,18ft box?.all still there.


Rip it out of there and send it down!!!


----------



## Oliver1655

Hedge, don't want to wait until April's GTG? Hum --- 2 months, don't blame you, when I go to build something I like to get it done.

Finding an old farm truck was going to be my suggestion. I have built one 14' dump trailer from one & have another old truck to recycle into another one. One was $300 the other $500. Makes getting the hoist, pump & reservoir pretty affordable.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Hedgerow said:


> I'd say 12 - 13 ton would get the job done. I had a fella quote me a scott hoist 13ton for 3500 bucks... That came with the pump..



Do you have a PTO or are you going e/h?
I have the pump/reservoir that came with the hoist I mentioned earlier. My truck is lacking a PTO so I'm stuck e/h. If you can use it let me know we'll work something out.
I would bet you could fab your own hoist, with ram, for around a grand maybe less.


----------



## Hedgerow

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Do you have a PTO or are you going e/h?
> I have the pump/reservoir that came with the hoist I mentioned earlier. My truck is lacking a PTO so I'm stuck e/h. If you can use it let me know we'll work something out.
> I would bet you could fab your own hoist, with ram, for around a grand maybe less.


Going e over h...
Any pics or material list would be awesome..


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Hedgerow said:


> Going e over h...
> Any pics or material list would be awesome..


Have pics with measurements at home. I'll get them to you tomorrow.


----------



## Philbert

* TIHL BARS*

I have some new, OEM STIHL bars that I am selling for my volunteer storm clean up group. We try to standardize bars and chains to minimize what we carry, and these don't fit our current saws or are a different length. I will eventually list them in the Trading Post, and on Craigslist, but prefer not to ship things, I don't do PayPal, and would like to give AS members a good deal, so if anyone _local_ is interested (Saint Paul), _send me a PM_. Also have a bunch of NOS MS250 parts (side/sprocket covers, spur sprockets, fuel filters, etc.). Most 25-35% off list.

(2) 18", .325", .063", 74 or 75 DL STIHL 3003 008 6817 (fits MS 260, 291, 310, 361, . . . )

(3) 16" , 3/8 low profile (Picco), .050, 55 DL STIHL 3005 000 4813 (fits MS 021, 170, 180, 200, 210, . . .)


Philbert

View attachment 335989



S


----------



## WetGunPowder

Oh Baby it's COLD OUTSIDE!


----------



## Oliver1655

Had 22°F at 4am.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Oliver1655 said:


> Had 22°F at 4am.


Put a "-" in front of that and you'd be in MN.... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Oliver1655

Use to live in Bigfork, Minnesota, 50 miles north of Grand Rapids on HWY 38, 50 Miles east of Bemidji, & 60 miles from Canadian border. 

It was beautiful but I'll take our temperatures & the smaller size of mosquitoes here in Missouri. I just don't handle the cold well. I can be out working in the 90's & do fine. This is why I do most of my wood processing in the summer. (Oil cooler on the splitter) I do like to collect it in the early spring before the ticks / chigger come out & the brush starts leafing out.


----------



## Beefie

Boy the sun felt good today working outside. Soaked into the black Carhartts and was nice and warm ripping the bearings out of are elevator at 150' in the air . Quit wineing folks spring will show up. You can dress for the cold hard to dress for the heat, you can only take so much off.

Beefie


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Took a look at the 026 in a box I picked up at the auction a month ago. Piston and cylnder are in great shape, the crank doesn't seem to have excessive play in it, but I'll take it to the shop and have a expert's opinion on it before I piece it back together. And since the flywheel and clutch are off I'll put new seals in, I have to put a new cylnder gasket on anyways. May also be getting yet another 026 to tinker with as well, a free running one. Owner says he hasn't used it in a while and it "ran good once you got it started" and thinks I'll be able to do something with it.


----------



## andydodgegeek

It's cold outside. I'm gonna cut up some logs tomorrow out by the boiler, if anyone want to join in on the festivities just let me know. Supposed to be cold but I guess I'm getting used to that.


----------



## dieselfitter

I'd like to join you but am kinda wiped out. I had a service call today. I had to work on a piece of equipment on the roadside. Then on my way back to the shop, my truck stalled and left me on the side of the road. 45 minutes of crawling around under the truck, I got it going again. I still have the chills.


----------



## andydodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> I'd like to join you but am kinda wiped out. I had a service call today. I had to work on a piece of equipment on the roadside. Then on my way back to the shop, my truck stalled and left me on the side of the road. 45 minutes of crawling around under the truck, I got it going again. I still have the chills.


Not a nice day to be working on the roadside. No problems Tim, you've helped me out several times, heck I feel like it's about time I helped you out. Just let me know if there is ever anything you need a hand with. I remember you talking about cutting them big Cottonwoods by your garage, sounds like a fun time once the weather gets a bit nicer.


----------



## kdeerpark

Andy not sure it will work but what time are you thinking?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I'd like to spend a few days cutting out west... unfortunately the truck isn't going anywhere until some more plowing gets done. But at least I got a round bale drug in to feed the horses.







Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

kdeerpark said:


> Andy not sure it will work but what time are you thinking?


We're just gettin started... Actually, Andy is... I'm sittin at the dealer waiting for my car to get some tlc ..... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

kdeerpark said:


> Andy not sure it will work but what time are you thinking?


There could be some dinner in it for ya..... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> There could be some dinner in it for ya.....
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8



Wow. THANK YOU KEVIN!!! (kdeerpark) I didn't even get 1 stinking picture...  but what a workhorse. Can't thank you enough for helping out today- every log we had left is now cut, & much is also split... hopefully it warms up soon! Cripes!


Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Stihl Livin

I wish I had the time to help out you and Andy. Between work and trying to cut enough to feed the boiler at a friends shop down here I can never seem to make it out there. I did get to run the Johnny 2153 today that I picked up yesterday. It is a nice little saw and Scott did a great job on it as usual. The heated handles sure were nice on this cold day


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> Not a nice day to be working on the roadside. No problems Tim, you've helped me out several times, heck I feel like it's about time I helped you out. Just let me know if there is ever anything you need a hand with. I remember you talking about cutting them big Cottonwoods by your garage, sounds like a fun time once the weather gets a bit nicer.



Andy, I always look forward to hangin out at your place and hope to get back up there again in a few weeks. Your system of handling the logs with the skid-loader makes it more fun than work. Don't feel obligated in any way. 
Thanks for the offer of help. Getting that cottonwood down looks daunting. That thing is so big, I don't know where to start. Once down, it looks like a good oppertunity to to run a long bar.


----------



## Beefie

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'd like to spend a few days cutting out west... unfortunately the truck isn't going anywhere until some more plowing gets done. But at least I got a round bale drug in to feed the horses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the better side of the river...


A Dodge wouldn't get stuck, just saying.opcorn:

Beefie


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> Andy, I always look forward to hangin out at your place and hope to get back up there again in a few weeks. Your system of handling the logs with the skid-loader makes it more fun than work. Don't feel obligated in any way.
> Thanks for the offer of help. Getting that cottonwood down looks daunting. That thing is so big, I don't know where to start. Once down, it looks like a good oppertunity to to run a long bar.


When do we get to come & cut that behemouth?! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## dieselfitter

sarahdodgegeek said:


> When do we get to come & cut that behemouth?!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Whenever you want, come on over. Anyone who wants to help or hang out is welcome. I'll stock up on Sprechers rootbeer and cherry cola. I have to warn you, to fell it will require skills and experience that I do not possess. I'm guessing it is over 6 foot diameter. I'll get a tape out and measure it. If you want the wood, bring your trailer, we will get you loaded up. If not, that's ok, it's a short trip to the burn pile.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Beefie said:


> A Dodge wouldn't get stuck, just saying.opcorn:
> 
> Beefie


Now that I've got a Dodge it's time for you to drive a DOLMAR!


----------



## flyboy553

WetGunPowder said:


> Now that I've got a Dodge it's time for you to drive a DOLMAR!



Every body funny now you funny too!

Ted


----------



## Hedgerow

dieselfitter said:


> Whenever you want, come on over. Anyone who wants to help or hang out is welcome. I'll stock up on Sprechers rootbeer and cherry cola. I have to warn you, to fell it will require skills and experience that I do not possess. I'm guessing it is over 6 foot diameter. I'll get a tape out and measure it. If you want the wood, bring your trailer, we will get you loaded up. If not, that's ok, it's a short trip to the burn pile.


Can we schedule it's removal for some time when it's warm???
I'm actually starting to whince a little when I see you folks' weather forecasts... It's gotta be brutal...


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Hedgerow said:


> Can we schedule it's removal for some time when it's warm???
> I'm actually starting to whince a little when I see you folks' weather forecasts... It's gotta be brutal...


So you're coming up? How about that splitting competition that we talked about a long while back...


----------



## jonsered raket

Its a blast being outside for 9 hours a day at work. cant wait for 20 degrees, itll feel great!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonsered raket

Stihlalltheway said:


> So you're coming up? How about that splitting competition that we talked about a long while back...


Good luck with that 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kdeerpark

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Wow. THANK YOU KEVIN!!! (kdeerpark) I didn't even get 1 stinking picture...  but what a workhorse. Can't thank you enough for helping out today- every log we had left is now cut, & much is also split... hopefully it warms up soon! Cripes!
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


So your saws may be faster you don't have call mine names. Izzi and I had a good time!


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihlalltheway said:


> So you're coming up? How about that splitting competition that we talked about a long while back...


Hopefully boyd will Have a charity cut, and I will do my level best to be up there. When there is not for feet of snow on the ground. It's hard to split what you cannot find.


----------



## Hedgerow

In the meantime, you guys need to come south. It's supposed to be 60° all next week.


----------



## dieselfitter

Hedgerow said:


> Can we schedule it's removal for some time when it's warm???
> I'm actually starting to whince a little when I see you folks' weather forecasts... It's gotta be brutal...



No rush. I'm in no hurry to work outside in this weather either. I don't know how you poor bastards that have to work out in this day after day do it. I took a picture of the Cottonwood. For scale, that is a 55 gallon drum near it. I'm grateful for any help. I had been planning on getting quotes to put in on the ground.


----------



## flyboy553

doesn't look like a guy would need more than my 359 for that one! Is that thing leaning towards anything serious?

Ted


----------



## Stihl Livin

We got one just like that to take down this spring too. But we get to lay it down in a field with nothing really around it.


----------



## dieselfitter

flyboy553 said:


> doesn't look like a guy would need more than my 359 for that one! Is that thing leaning towards anything serious?
> 
> Ted


The one trunk(?) may need a slight redirect. Andy looked it over when he visited. He had some thoughts on how to approach this one.


----------



## andydodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> No rush. I'm in no hurry to work outside in this weather either. I don't know how you poor bastards that have to work out in this day after day do it. I took a picture of the Cottonwood. For scale, that is a 55 gallon drum near it. I'm grateful for any help. I had been planning on getting quotes to put in on the ground.
> View attachment 337244


Here's your quote for the tree job: A 6 pack of that root beer and a grill to throw some food on!!!! Looks like a good day of running saws, we'll cookie up that whole tree.


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> Here's your quote for the tree job: A 6 pack of that root beer and a grill to throw some food on!!!! Looks like a good day of running saws, we'll cookie up that whole tree.


When the day comes, in addition to root beer and cherry cola, I'll stop at Grunhoffer's and pick up anything you want. If you're feeling adventurous, we can try their Gummy Bear brats. Nobody is leavin this place hungry or thirsty.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Hedgerow said:


> Hopefully boyd will Have a charity cut, and I will do my level best to be up there. When there is not for feet of snow on the ground. It's hard to split what you cannot find.


 Denny is looking forward to seeing everyone again. Now if the weather would just cooperate......................................


----------



## old guy

I hope no one is thinking of a splitin contest in cottonwood, it'll be a short contest.

John


----------



## Oliver1655

You win!


----------



## jonsered raket

Maybe that cottonwood could turn into a long bar challenge

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

jonsered raket said:


> Maybe that cottonwood could turn into a long bar challenge
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


 Speaking of Long Bar.... That SOB wins my chainsaw and we never hear from him again???

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## WetGunPowder

We are signed up again for the Ice Bowling at the Grantsburg hockey rink on Friday nite March 14th. Last years "drag queens" have a new wardrobe that should be quite interesting...............


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

dieselfitter said:


> No rush. I'm in no hurry to work outside in this weather either. I don't know how you poor bastards that have to work out in this day after day do it. I took a picture of the Cottonwood. For scale, that is a 55 gallon drum near it. I'm grateful for any help. I had been planning on getting quotes to put in on the ground.
> View attachment 337244



That looks like all kinds of fun.
A re-direct you say, I might have some equipment for that sort of thing. Count me in, when the weather is above zero that is.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

WetGunPowder said:


> We are signed up again for the Ice Bowling at the Grantsburg hockey rink on Friday nite March 14th. Last years "drag queens" have a new wardrobe that should be quite interesting...............


Try not to plant your face in the gutter this time...

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## 5R-INC

Anyone interested in getting a team together for ice bowling please contact me. Its a four person team and $100 entry fee for the team. 18 and over only. Food and beverages are served on the ice. This a lot of fun and a great fund raiser for grantsburg youth hockey.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

5R-INC said:


> 18 and over only


Well, I'm out of it.


----------



## jonsered raket

Found a new cant holder for the races at work, little bit of welding and itll be sweet. Sits lower and cant will sit flat.


Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve NW WI

Just ran into Thor at the gas station by work. Didn't get to talk much, had to get to work.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

jonsered raket said:


> Found a new cant holder for the races at work, little bit of welding and itll be sweet. Sits lower and cant will sit flat.View attachment 337773
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


I like it. Hope everybody else does. It sits lower so the saw will be able to get ther faster I assume. I'll need all the help I can get to cut a little faster if I mange to make it to another race.


----------



## dieselfitter

jonsered raket said:


> Found a new cant holder for the races at work, little bit of welding and itll be sweet. Sits lower and cant will sit flat.View attachment 337773
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


It looks heavy duty. You will be able to use a shorter bar with the cants laying flat. Those cants at the last race were big and some racers had to be sure they were cutting all the way across.


----------



## jonsered raket

That picture is straight from the scrap yard, itll get revised. It is shorter but i think itll be good. Gonna figure a clamping system, in the end itll take round or square. I plan on practicing cold starts and this seemed too perfect. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Philbert

Starting a cut on the flat of a cant is different than starting on a corner. Guys will just have to tilt their saws. 

JMHO

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

Fatboy wants to get a crew together on Saturday March 15th. Bob @ Complete Auto has a 12 cord load of logs to cut and split. Breakfast at 630AM at Our Place Café in St Croix same as last year.
This will be the morning after ice bowling so it should be VERY interesting!


----------



## Philbert

Where would you be cutting? Nearby?

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

Philbert said:


> Where would you be cutting? Nearby?
> 
> Philbert


The logs are piled at Bob's shop just north of Dresser. We'll cut and split it there and haul it to his house a couple miles away.


----------



## jonsered raket

Philbert said:


> Starting a cut on the flat of a cant is different than starting on a corner. Guys will just have to tilt their saws.
> 
> JMHO
> 
> Philbert


I see no issue with starting a flat cut, most actual races the cants are flat. Maybe im missing something.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moody

jonsered raket said:


> I see no issue with starting a flat cut, most actual races the cants are flat. Maybe im missing something.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2



A flat cut or tilted I'll still miss on my up cut. So either way it looks good to me.


----------



## Philbert

WetGunPowder said:


> The logs are piled at Bob's shop just north of Dresser. We'll cut and split it there and haul it to his house a couple miles away.



So is this wood for Bob or Interfaith?

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

jonsered raket said:


> I see no issue with starting a flat cut, most actual races the cants are flat.



Well, you should practice according to how you will race. I'm thinking that a saw will bite into a corner faster and more likely to skip on a flat - especially in a race. But you can always adjust the angle of the bar.

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

WetGunPowder said:


> Fatboy wants to get a crew together on Saturday March 15th. Bob @ Complete Auto has a 12 cord load of logs to cut and split. Breakfast at 630AM at Our Place Café in St Croix same as last year.
> This will be the morning after ice bowling so it should be VERY interesting!



If the snows still butt deep on a giraffe I'll help out, otherwise I need to get on my own wood cutting.

This winter has me a bit behind.


----------



## Hedgerow

Philbert said:


> Well, you should practice according to how you will race. I'm thinking that a saw will bite into a corner faster and more likely to skip on a flat - especially in a race. But you can always adjust the angle of the bar.
> 
> Philbert


Easier running on flats.. 
More consistent load..
Easier to not leave dangling chads too..


----------



## Philbert

Steve NW WI said:


> otherwise I need to get on my own wood cutting. This winter has me a bit behind.



Host a GTG?

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

Philbert said:


> Host a GTG?
> 
> Philbert



That'd probably be more work than just cutting it myself...

Of course, as I've mentioned before, any time I'm cutting, anyone is welcome to come on out and help. I'll even send em home with a load of whatever I happen to be cutting that day if wanted.

I won't rule out a GTG here someday - but I've got a few projects to take care of first.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Philbert said:


> So is this wood for Bob or Interfaith?
> 
> Philbert


The wood is for Bob. He is the go-to guy when Denny needs work done on "Dumpy" the dump truck he delivers wood for Interfaith with.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> The wood is for Bob. He is the go-to guy when Denny needs work done on "Dumpy" the dump truck he delivers wood for Interfaith with.


How is Bob doing, anyway?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Hedgerow

You guys can come down and warm up next week if ya want...


----------



## jonsered raket

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 337986
> 
> 
> You guys can come down and warm up next week if ya want...


Dont tempt us, youll have to make your garage into a motel. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> Dont tempt us, youll have to make your garage into a motel.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


Think of it as a warm up for Iowa...


----------



## Steve NW WI

Can't handle that kinda heat yet, 40s predicted here Sun/Mon. I'll likely be trying to get to the woods in shorts and flip flops...


----------



## WetGunPowder

sarahdodgegeek said:


> How is Bob doing, anyway?
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Bob is doing OK. Normally no news is good news on the condition of his wife Amy-and I have not heard much lately about her.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Friday nite ice bowling/council meeting in Grantsburg.
Saturday charity cut. Breakfast at 630 in SCF.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I am unable to attend the gtg at bobs this year. Be safe and have fun


----------



## hoskvarna

got a JD 440 skidder Sunday. Needs cable and some TLC, I think it will work fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beefie

hoskvarna said:


> got a JD 440 skidder Sunday. Needs cable and some TLC, I think it will work fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


You just cant tease us with 2 pictures and a brief description, come on were are the details!!!!!!!!!!!!!! o buy the way U SUCK that is to darn sweet and pretty straight to. If you run across a 440 forwarder let me no.

Beefie


----------



## Beefie

WetGunPowder said:


> Friday nite ice bowling/council meeting in Grantsburg.
> Saturday charity cut. Breakfast at 630 in SCF.


 To short of notice for me, sounds like fun. keep me in touch for the next one.

Beefie


----------



## hoskvarna

Beefie said:


> You just cant tease us with 2 pictures and a brief description, come on were are the details!!!!!!!!!!!!!! o buy the way U SUCK that is to darn sweet and pretty straight to. If you run across a 440 forwarder let me no.
> 
> Beefie


dont know alot about it.i run it yrs ago for 2-3 winters.
it runs good,need to spool on some cable.fix some little things here and there.


----------



## dieselfitter

I've itchin for another charity cut at Bob's since I attended one last year. In the mean time, Andy and Sarah have been putting up with me hangin out at their place instead. I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to work Saturday and Sunday. I hoping to start a "new" job on Monday with reduced hours. Then I can attend more of these gatherings. DF


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Friday nite ice bowling/council meeting in Grantsburg.
> Saturday charity cut. Breakfast at 630 in SCF.


 I should be able to come give a hand for a while on Saturday morning. Are we gonna have a very big crew? Not seeing a lot of people posting on the subject. I talked with Adam this last weekend and he thought he would be able to come also.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> I should be able to come give a hand for a while on Saturday morning. Are we gonna have a very big crew? Not seeing a lot of people posting on the subject. I talked with Adam this last weekend and he thought he would be able to come also.


Fatboy has a few guys together. It's my Saturday to work-trying to get Todd to cover for me.


----------



## Philbert

Hope for the stool maker?

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

I made a stool today.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I would like to come up tomorrow but the pocket book says otherwise. Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Just a pic dump from my phone from today's cutting at Bob's.

Andydodgegeek cutting one the easy way. Fatness' son AJ on skidloader duty, figuring out the nuances of a new grapple bucket.





Andy, Adam and KDeerPark cutting, a couple locals on the splitters.






Fatness made a nice motor shield for his "bisexual" (goes both ways) splitter.






A couple of the locals splitting some for the guy that had the other stack there. He was looking for wood earlier this winter, and Bob let him have that load in exchange for the one we processed. The boys decided to split what was already cut on that pile, "since we were there". The last of Bob's loads is on the trailer in the background.






A big cookie Kdeerpark brought up, it was salvaged from Lake Superior. You might be able to see some log co marks if my pic is good enough.






He had Andy put his mill to it and make a nice flat side. We're not sure what the wood is, possibly cedar, although I lean toward white oak. Any ideas?






I'll come back in a bit and edit in more info from the computer.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey look...
No snow!!!
We got 14 full cord processed here in the souf...


----------



## Ronaldo

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 339572
> Hey look...
> No snow!!!
> We got 14 full cord processed here in the souf...


No snow and you are in t shirts. Havent gotten quite that warm here yet. Looks like a pretty impressive set up you got going there, Matt. All your equipment or do you hire, rent a processor?


----------



## Hedgerow

Ronaldo said:


> No snow and you are in t shirts. Havent gotten quite that warm here yet. Looks like a pretty impressive set up you got going there, Matt. All your equipment or do you hire, rent a processor?


Just oliver1655's log processing trailer and our 2 splitters...
If you got logs and a loader, you can really make some wood in a hurry... If you like to run a saw, it'll give you all ya want in a big hurry...


----------



## Hedgerow

The guys in WI seriously need one of those things... It would speed up production, and best of all, 
No bending over and picking up rounds!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Nice pics, Matt. I like that trailer idea. Might just have some parts laying around to make something similar.

I went back and edited in some commentary to my pic post as well.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Had a good time cutting yesterday. We got 12 cords cut, split, hauled and stacked in Bob's wood shed. We started about 8:30 and were totally done by noon. Its amazing how much you can get done with a good group of guys.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Had a good time cutting yesterday. We got 12 cords cut, split, hauled and stacked in Bob's wood shed. We started about 8:30 and were totally done by noon. Its amazing how much you can get done with a good group of guys.


Now we need a group like that at Denny"s!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Now we need a group like that at Denny"s!


Can you get to the wood piles yet?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## 5R-INC

On our way to Milwaukee for a collage tour for Damon. Dropping my ms361 and the 372xp off at tree monkeys on the way there.


----------



## WetGunPowder

March 23rd and 7 below zero this morning. YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!


----------



## Ronaldo

WetGunPowder said:


> March 23rd and 7 below zero this morning. YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!


That is just not right!


----------



## Mo. Jim

WetGunPowder said:


> March 23rd and 7 below zero this morning. YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!


 It's 23 degrees and sunshine here in NW Mo. this morning, I think thats shirt sleeve weather for you folks up North, but it's still coverall weather for ole Jim.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Mornin Jim!

It's a fast warmer though - up to 5 above already. The old Massey's plugged in and I'm gonna try to get to the woods today. There are a few bare spots showing in the fields, but I'm betting the drifts are still gonna be deep in the lane.

This cat's got some cabin fever, and some time out in the sun will do me good, even if it feels like January.


----------



## 5R-INC

Just heard last night the DNR is shutting down the cutting and hauling of oak in mid April to try to help stop the spread of oak wilt around here. That doesn't leave much time to get the amount of wood needed to heat our homes for next year. The cutting ban will lift in July but I hate cutting in the heat and bugs.


----------



## Steve NW WI

5R-INC said:


> Just heard last night the DNR is shutting down the cutting and hauling of oak in mid April to try to help stop the spread of oak wilt around here. That doesn't leave much time to get the amount of wood needed to heat our homes for next year. The cutting ban will lift in July but I hate cutting in the heat and bugs.



That's been recommended practice for a few years at least, and cutting oak on Polk Co. forest land has been closed during that time for several years, at least back to '12 when I had a permit for up there.

Do you know if the ban applies only to DNR land, all public land, or all (public/private) land? A complete ban would probably wreck a lot of local loggers.


----------



## Beefie

Way to much snow in the woods yet. I went to my land in Clintonville Wi to do some stand trimming and recover the trail cams. The good news we got the trial cams and they were still working . The bad news is its past the knees in most areas and up to your ba..s in other areas . no trimming for awhile , but there is brown ground showing in the fields.

Beefie


----------



## hoskvarna

35deg here in iowa,sun is shinin nice out


----------



## Steve NW WI

Beefie said:


> Way to much snow in the woods yet. I went to my land in Clintonville Wi to do some stand trimming and recover the trail cams. The good news we got the trial cams and they were still working . The bad news is its past the knees in most areas and up to your ba..s in other areas . no trimming for awhile , but there is brown ground showing in the fields.
> 
> Beefie



Much the same here. I made it to the woods, but fought most of the way there. Lots of crust on top though, if it stays cool a few mornings I might just hike in with a saw and tip a few. I only broke through a couple times right next to a tree, I can walk on top fairly well. Gonna need a little cooperation from mother nature before I can skid em back out though.


----------



## Mo. Jim

hoskvarna said:


> 35deg here in iowa,sun is shinin nice out


 About the same here Mark, the neighbor and I split two loads of green wood earlier and with no wind to speak of it was nice out.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Cold outside but it's 70 in the garage. I been out working on my 1946 Willys cj2a. I just came in the house for a little break.


----------



## 5R-INC

The way it sounds the DNR can fine you if your transporting the wood on public roads.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Andy was sayin wouldn't it be nice to have a board meeting on Friday night when JD's back? been a while, fellers...

We checked out a place called The Northern Lake Tavern & Grill (used to be Trappers) in Chisago (20 min from Osceola & Hugo, 30 from NB/Harris, 45 from Grantsburg) - super great bar burgers, decent prices, they've got good atmosphere with some nice long tables- we were thinking when we were there that it might be a good place for an AS board meeting. Any takers? (haven't heard back from JD yet, but thought I'd put it out there...)


----------



## dieselfitter

Only 20 minutes from Hugo?..I'm in! 
Check out what I picked up this week:


----------



## Beefie

How far from Appleton? When is JD coming home? Charity Cut?


Beefie


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Beefie said:


> How far from Appleton? When is JD coming home? Charity Cut?
> 
> 
> Beefie


Haha probably still a but of a drive for you, friend... JD is home Thursday, just heard back from him-he's game for Friday night AS council meeting... Also just talked to Barb- sounds like there's quite a but of snow yet, but they just got 4 loads of wood, so they got lots of cutting to do! We'll have to get something on the calendar.... If this location suggestion doesn't work, throw another out there! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Beefie

Yup next weekend is out for me . We have are Harly raffle for the F.D. Saturday night. Who nos maybe I might win the bike .

Beefie


----------



## WetGunPowder

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Haha probably still a but of a drive for you, friend... JD is home Thursday, just heard back from him-he's game for Friday night AS council meeting... Also just talked to Barb- sounds like there's quite a but of snow yet, but they just got 4 loads of wood, so they got lots of cutting to do! We'll have to get something on the calendar.... If this location suggestion doesn't work, throw another out there!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


I've got to work the Lion's Club meat raffle Friday night at Ward's. We should have the Scout pretty much wrapped up by the end of the week.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

What time is the raffle? I'm guessing a meat raffle isn't going to make ward's any roomier than last time  Open to places other than the northern, wards is pretty tight tho! opcorn:


----------



## WetGunPowder

sarahdodgegeek said:


> What time is the raffle? I'm guessing a meat raffle isn't going to make ward's any roomier than last time  Open to places other than the northern, wards is pretty tight tho! opcorn:


Meat raffle starts at 6:30 and is normally over around 8:00.
Andy-Did you find me a switch for the siren on the Scout?


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Meat raffle starts at 6:30 and is normally over around 8:00.
> Andy-Did you find me a switch for the siren on the Scout?


Crap!!! I spaced it out. I will look around at work tomorrow. You needed a momentary switch that will fill up a 1.25" hole if I remember right?


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> that will fill up a 1.25" hole if I remember right?






Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Real nice.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Crap!!! I spaced it out. I will look around at work tomorrow. You needed a momentary switch that will fill up a 1.25" hole if I remember right?


Things are starting to get alittle weird around here..............


----------



## dieselfitter

What is the story on the Scout? Restoration? Pictures?


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Things are starting to get alittle weird around here..............


I looked thru all of our switch selections and everything we have available is rectangular and gets mounted in a switch plate. I will ask the service guys if they have anything they have removed from a refurb job. I kind of doubt it though I think they throw everything away.


----------



## andydodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> What is the story on the Scout? Restoration? Pictures?


Boyd has a sweet 1961 Scout 80. I wont tell ya all the details but I will tell ya its sweet.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Boyd has a sweet 1961 Scout 80. I wont tell ya all the details but I will tell ya its sweet.


It was the Dresser FD grass fighting rig that they took out of service in 1987. Only 4212 actual miles............


----------



## DennyInterfaith

Sorry, we can't make it Friday. Denny gets out of work at 4:00 and we would not get there until 6:00 (with Denny driving or maybe 5:30 with me driving) and we would have to leave no later than 7:00 to get home so he can get to bed by 8:30 to get up at 4:00. Would love to see everyone, but count us in on the next meeting. The wood we got is cut and split, but we are expecting four more semis if they can get here by mid April. The wood was cut in Trade Lake where they have a lot less snow than we do. Funny how a few miles can make such a difference. Hope to see everyone soon.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Any other suggestions for Friday night? We gonna try to have a council meeting?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> Boyd has a sweet 1961 Scout 80. I wont tell ya all the details but I will tell ya its sweet.


It looks to be for a 3/4" hole but with the washers it is a little over 1.25". It is period correct for a 1961. If you want it, I'll ship it to your shop. DF


----------



## dieselfitter

Anyone up for some target shooting? I have 2500 rounds to plow through. 



Also, I have a Glock 31 (.357 Sig) I'm picking up in the next few days.


----------



## 5R-INC

Went for a walk in our wood cutting area tonight and wow there is still a lot of snow. To much to get in and cut. I am free Friday night for a council meeting.


----------



## WetGunPowder

dieselfitter said:


> It looks to be for a 3/4" hole but with the washers it is a little over 1.25". It is period correct for a 1961. If you want it, I'll ship it to your shop. DF
> 
> 
> View attachment 341329


Looks like my best option so far! Do you have my address?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Well where we gonna get together for Friday nights festivities? I dont really care, we could go to burger king and have a good time. Tdawgs? The Northern grill in Chisago City? It seemed a bit over crowded last time at Wards In Dresser, we need more eatin room. But I'm game for what ever, I just like to eat. And hey Tim, you wanna shoot some pistol for a while on Saturday? We can cruise down to my gun club if you want. I got a bunch of 9mm I wouldn't mind making noise with.


----------



## dieselfitter

WetGunPowder said:


> Looks like my best option so far! Do you have my address?


Sure do:
*Boyds Outdoor Power*
"Purveyor of the finest in Outdoor Power Equipment"
930 State Rd 35
Dresser WI 54009
SpeeDee will delivery it Friday


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> Well where we gonna get together for Friday nights festivities? I dont really care, we could go to burger king and have a good time. Tdawgs? The Northern grill in Chisago City? It seemed a bit over crowded last time at Wards In Dresser, we need more eatin room. But I'm game for what ever, I just like to eat. And hey Tim, you wanna shoot some pistol for a while on Saturday? We can cruise down to my gun club if you want. I got a bunch of 9mm I wouldn't mind making noise with.


I'm good with a meeting at any location. My wife was wanting me to go to some bible study group but I'd rather hang out my chainsaw study "heathen". 
Saturday target shooting sounds fun, how about 10:00-11:00ish?


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

dieselfitter said:


> I'm good with a meeting at any location. My wife was wanting me to go to some bible study group but I'd rather hang out my chainsaw study "heathen".
> Saturday target shooting sounds fun, how about 10:00-11:00ish?



My ex wife called AS my chainsaw addiction support group, and I never explained to her about CAD


----------



## andydodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> I'm good with a meeting at any location. My wife was wanting me to go to some bible study group but I'd rather hang out my chainsaw study "heathen".
> Saturday target shooting sounds fun, how about 10:00-11:00ish?


Sounds like a plan. Bring guns, ammo, and some targets if ya got them.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Well where we gonna get together for Friday nights festivities? I dont really care, we could go to burger king and have a good time. Tdawgs? The Northern grill in Chisago City? It seemed a bit over crowded last time at Wards In Dresser, we need more eatin room. But I'm game for what ever, I just like to eat...


Who all is planning to come tomorrow? Maybe that 'll help its figure it out?

JD
Dodgegeeks
Duane?



Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## dieselfitter

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Who all is planning to come tomorrow? Maybe that 'll help its figure it out?
> 
> JD
> Dodgegeeks
> Duane?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


JD
Dodgegeeks
Duane?
Tim
Adam?


----------



## 5R-INC

I am planning on it. Not sure of Damon's plans yet.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

dieselfitter said:


> Anyone up for some target shooting? I have 2500 rounds to plow through.
> View attachment 341330
> 
> 
> Also, I have a Glock 31 (.357 Sig) I'm picking up in the next few days.


Nice gun man! My dad has one of those too, and I love it. He bought it for my brother, but when he came home from boot camp he didn't want it, said he would way rather have the f2000. Didn't like the way it shot. Ammo was really hard to find for a while though too.


----------



## andydodgegeek

We are meeting at The Northern Lake Tavern and grill in Chisago City at 6:30pm tomorrow. I just made a reservation for 10 people. I hear they get pretty busy on weekends.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I'm gonna try, i've got kids this weekend tho.

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## grandpatractor

Sounds like Kayla is coming with me tonight.


----------



## andydodgegeek

We had a real good time shooting today. Thanks for coming over Tim, JD,Tod, and JD's daughter ( I think her name is Chrissy?, I'm terrible with names.) We went thru ALOT of ammo!!! Really enjoyed shooting Tim's new FN five-seven, a very interesting pistol. I must also say it was fun watching Tim and Tod struggle with JD's Glock, they were having quite a time getting it to feed ammunition while me JD and his daughter had no issues with it. Keep exersizing those wrists fellas.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Bumped into Stihl Livin at the saw shop saturday morning while on a mission to pick up files and a new gasket for the gas cap on my 046/460 mutt saw. Talked for a little over an hour. Then went out and cut a load of wood from the road ditches by my house. The county has been clearing out/wideing the ditches along the right-of way and the wood is free to whoever wants it. One of the locals has hauled at least 30+ loads so far. I'm only at 4 1/2 loads so far. (It's like buzzards to the carcass once the county is done cutting for the day-first come, first served) Red/white oak, locast, white ash, cherry, elm (mostly red elm), birch, hackberry, and the less desireable poplar/cottonwood and box adler, which a local with a OWB and doesn't care what he burns has been taking heaping trailer loads of. The county is a little over half done so there's still more coming. A lot of the people that are cutting are trying to get ahead on their wood supply for the upcomming year/years as many just barely made it though the winter.


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> We had a real good time shooting today. Thanks for coming over Tim, JD,Tod, and JD's daughter ( I think her name is Chrissy?, I'm terrible with names.) We went thru ALOT of ammo!!! Really enjoyed shooting Tim's new FN five-seven, a very interesting pistol. I must also say it was fun watching Tim and Tod struggle with JD's Glock, they were having quite a time getting it to feed ammunition while me JD and his daughter had no issues with it. Keep exersizing those wrists fellas.


Andy, Thanks for bringing us along to your gun club. That was a lot of fun. I count 180 rounds run through the FiveseveN. That is nicest gun range I've ever been to. 
I'm not sure what the deal was with JD's Glock not feeding for Todd(one D) and I. Todd(one D) sure was giving me a pretty good ribbing about my troubles with it(limp wrist) until he had the same problem. 
I met Todd(one D) for the first time Friday at Northern Grill. He sure is a character, a lot of fun to hang out with. It was also a rare chance to hang out with JD while he is in town and hear his interesting stories about life and working in Bakken oil fields. 
It was perfect weather to be outside and a unique opportunity to try out different handguns in a casual setting. Andy's SR9 shot a nice tight group for me. I would like to shoot that SR9 again and see if I can group them like that again.


----------



## moody

Anyone getting anxious for Iowa yet?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo

moody said:


> Anyone getting anxious for Iowa yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


YES


----------



## dieselfitter

Just picked this up. 


30 rounds and no "limp wrist" problems... yet.


----------



## Fishnuts2

Can anyone with a couple of saws show up at the GTG in April? Is it open to the public?
Wayne


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Drove by today just as the county was finishing up cutting in the ditches for the day. Gave Officer Mike a call and he came over with his truck and we filled 'er up. There's a whole cherry tree (18" dia.) in there, plus some birch, ash and oak. We each ran 1 1/2 tanks of gas though our saws today.

On a another note, a while back I mentioned 026 that the owner said "ran good but was a bear to get started". So I asked some more about it and he said he'd send it my way as it was his "beater" saw and he didn't use it anymore and told me to do something with it rather than it sit on the shelf. About a week ago I stopped by and picked it up.







Other than it being dirty, it was in suprisingly good shape. I was expecting something that had been rolling around in the back of pickup for 10 years, really dirty, faded and scuffed up. Just needed fresh gas and a shot of gas down the carb and she took right off and ran and idled ok. Fully adjustable carb (WT-194), chain (.325) was nice and sharp, 7-pin rim is ok, too. Ran a tank of gas through her and she runs like a champ, muffler is hardly even rusty. Took her over to the farm shop I can use and cleaned 'er up and put a nicer OEM .325 bar I had from a 026 in a box I got from a auction eariler. I'd have to say it's the nicest "beater" saw I've seen.







Oh, did I mention what I paid for it: *FREE!!!*


----------



## Philbert

Congrats on both scores!

Philbert


----------



## dieselfitter

Fishnuts2 said:


> Can anyone with a couple of saws show up at the GTG in April? Is it open to the public?
> Wayne


Sure you're welcome to attend. They've been letting someone like me attend(so far). Where and when is the next GTG?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Iowa in 4 weeks!
Check it out! Better yet-join us!

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/249173/

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Fishnuts2

Great! I'm planning on going. And the date being quite close to earth day kinda stirs my heart ya know!


----------



## 5R-INC

Picked up a set of tracks for my skid steer tonight. One way or another I am going to get some wood cut before July!! Really getting tired of this snow.


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> Picked up a set of tracks for my skid steer tonight. One way or another I am going to get some wood cut before July!! Really getting tired of this snow.


I am with you on being tired of this snow, I hope we don't get as much as they are forecasting for Thursday and Friday. Enough already.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Came home today and this was parked across the road. Sure would be fun to take 'er out on a spin...


----------



## Ronaldo

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> View attachment 342698
> 
> 
> Came home today and this was parked across the road. Sure would be fun to take 'er out on a spin...


Just as well put her to work.


----------



## 5R-INC

Anyone else enjoying the foot of fresh new snow? At least the forecast looks like it is finely going to give us a break.


----------



## andydodgegeek

It's beautiful outside!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> It's beautiful outside!!!


You lookin for Neg Rep Andy?


----------



## Stihl Livin

Foot of snow. I can see my grass again already. We got maybe 3 inches.


----------



## gunnusmc03

It's depressing as hell, tomorrow should be dandy...and sloppy.


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> You lookin for Neg Rep Andy?


Naw, I just kiddin ya. This stuff makes me bat $#!t crazy!!!!! I was thinking I would possibly be able to go out in the woods this weekend, not now with this sloppy crap. RRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI

Bringin the diesel jugs with to work tomorrow morning, hope to be dragging logs tomorrow evening while there's still more snow than mud. Them fancy grapple wearing skidloaders y'all got make me jealous most of the time, but sometimes there's no substitute for traction and ground clearance. Now if I could just remember where the heck my 3point drawbar is...


----------



## WetGunPowder

Our annual Open House is Saturday Apr 12th from 10-3. We can have a few cants ready if anyone wants to come and play. Should be plenty of eats, drinks, and BS for all to partake in!

Should have the graphics on the Scout and have it on display.


----------



## Fishnuts2

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> View attachment 342698
> 
> 
> Came home today and this was parked across the road. Sure would be fun to take 'er out on a spin...


Just think of all the possibilities! You could plow this rotten snow, haul in logs to play with, pull a lawnmower or cart, same as those smaller 4 wheelers. Plus you could terrorize the neighborhood.


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Our annual Open House is Saturday Apr 12th from 10-3. We can have a few cants ready if anyone wants to come and play. Should be plenty of eats, drinks, and BS for all to partake in!
> 
> Should have the graphics on the Scout and have it on display.


Me and Sarah will be there, I'm looking forward to checking out the scout. Who else is all planning on attending?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Fishnuts2 said:


> Just think of all the possibilities! You could plow this rotten snow, haul in logs to play with, pull a lawnmower or cart, same as those smaller 4 wheelers. Plus you could terrorize the neighborhood.


 
Don't really need to worry about the last part, the neighbors we have now are some of the better ones we've had ever. However everything else it would be great for. Now if I could just get the money for a skidder burning a hole in my pocket...Should be able to make it to the open house on the 12th. If I can get into the garden shed by then I'll try to bring the 2-man Mall with. It makes a great conversation piece. (if someone wants to try to get it to run they're welcome to it)


----------



## jonsered raket

Ill be there, i wouldnt mind a few pieces of wood to cut on sixty degrees the alky saw will run.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

andydodgegeek said:


> Who else is all planning on attending?



I will drive up if I can make it.

Sorry, family event came up which conflicts. Have to stop by another time.

Philbert


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I'm not going to make it... My daughter has 5 volleyball games starting at 830 in Siren.

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah will be there, I'm looking forward to checking out the scout. Who else is all planning on attending?


Please take some pictures...


----------



## jonsered raket

But jon, who will start the races?

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> But jon, who will start the races?
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


I hope he can start them in Iowa!


----------



## dieselfitter

I cannot attend. I have a family gathering in Webster.
If anyone is lurking and on the fence about attending, I can tell you it was the first gathering I attended last year and everyone was friendly and approachable. I picked up a Fiskars axe for a great price. It was cool to see saws with expansion chamber exhausts racing.


----------



## 5R-INC

Picked up my 361 and my 372 last night from tree monkey. Taking a couple vacation days and heading to the woods tomorrow. Excited to get the saws in some wood. Unless it's raining Saturday I don't think I will make it to Boyd's.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

jonsered raket said:


> But jon, who will start the races?
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


 I told Michael you'll pick him up at 730... He said if you buy him breakfast he'll start the races.... If you buy him dinner he'll teach you how to split wood. 

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

5R-INC said:


> Picked up my 361 and my 372 last night from tree monkey. Taking a couple vacation days and heading to the woods tomorrow. Excited to get the saws in some wood. Unless it's raining Saturday I don't think I will make it to Boyd's.


 Have fun cutting with that 372... I gotta feeling your gonna your Dad is gonna pull rank on ya... You might as well kiss that 361 goodbye.

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## jonsered raket

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I told Michael you'll pick him up at 730... He said if you buy him breakfast he'll start the races.... If you buy him dinner he'll teach you how to split wood.
> 
> Sent from the better side of the river...


Ive been wishing someone would show me


Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> View attachment 342698
> 
> Came home today and this was parked across the road. Sure would be fun to take 'er out on a spin...


there will be one of those at the Iowa GTG... 



5R-INC said:


> Picked up my 361 and my 372 last night from tree monkey. Taking a couple vacation days and heading to the woods tomorrow. Excited to get the saws in some wood. Unless it's raining Saturday I don't think I will make it to Boyd's.


Always wanted to stop in at Boyd's...

Can't wait to see you guys in Iowa! I took off Friday and will probaby be up to Chelsea sometime on Fri AM, hell i might even beat MoJim to the GTG (very hard thing to do!). Planning on making the trip out to the McCulloch Museum in Dike if anyone wants to catch a ride.


----------



## Homelite410

He is coming up Thurs Nathan!


----------



## nstueve

Homelite410 said:


> He is coming up Thurs Nathan!


dang him.... I might have to take thursday off and come up Thursday AM...


----------



## jonsered raket

Ill be there thursday. Cant wait, going to be pretty sweet with everything going on.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

nstueve said:


> there will be one of those at the Iowa GTG...
> 
> 
> Always wanted to stop in at Boyd's...
> 
> Can't wait to see you guys in Iowa! I took off Friday and will probaby be up to Chelsea sometime on Fri AM, hell i might even beat MoJim to the GTG (very hard thing to do!). Planning on making the trip out to the McCulloch Museum in Dike if anyone wants to catch a ride.


How far is it to Marks McCulloch museum from the gtg site? I would like to see it. Me and Sarah are coming down Friday morning.


----------



## Homelite410

52 miles I believe! We will welcome the set up help! 

Nathan, I'll get your pullers made and maybe Friday nights entertainment could be splitting those kita cases!


----------



## Grizzly Adam

nstueve said:


> Planning on making the trip out to the McCulloch Museum in Dike if anyone wants to catch a ride.


Wait.. There is a McColloch museum in Dike? How did I not know this, I grew up about 8 miles from there.


----------



## jonsered raket

Homelite410 said:


> 52 miles I believe! We will welcome the set up help!
> 
> Nathan, I'll get your pullers made and maybe Friday nights entertainment could be splitting those kita cases!


Friday night we also need to refresh his 820

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> Friday night we also need to refresh his 820
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


And cook fish, taters, onions, meat candy, consume some cheese and lienies!


----------



## jonsered raket

I can bring a few bottles of a friends homebrew

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

String whips 25# please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonsered raket

Talk to the cheeseheads on that one. Im a waya away from alpha.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

Oh ya my bad!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Homelite410 said:


> String whips 25# please!!!!!!!!!!


 Now I know what your wife means when she says you're high maintenance... 

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## Philbert

Grizzly Adam said:


> Wait.. There is a McColloch museum in Dike? How did I not know this, . . .



Personal, not public. 

But he is opening it to members attending the GTG. 

Philbert


----------



## Grizzly Adam

Philbert said:


> Personal, not public.
> 
> But he is opening it to members attending the GTG.
> 
> Philbert


Ok, that makes a lot more sense!


----------



## nstueve

yes 820 and kita's would be nice to leave with!

I got *$50 prize money *for anyone that can straiten out a crabby (but minty) Stihl 032... I'm just missing something simple. Pressure and vac tests rock solid at 20#s and has 150+psi compression.


----------



## Mo. Jim

nstueve said:


> yes 820 and kita's would be nice to leave with!
> 
> I got *$50 prize money *for anyone that can straiten out a crabby (but minty) Stihl 032... I'm just missing something simple. Pressure and vac tests rock solid at 20#s and has 150+psi compression.


 I'll take a piece of that action.


----------



## nstueve

Mo. Jim said:


> I'll take a piece of that action.


I have an electric ign module for it but no carb kit... it runs up to about 4-6K rpm but won't go full throttle no matter where the carb needles are set and doesn't hold idle too good either. Had 3 different tilly carbs on it (all have the plastic cover on one side) wouldn't think that all three needed a carb kit but who knows. I have to think its a problem between the fuel filter and intake... idk...


----------



## 5R-INC

Ran three tanks of fuel through both the 361 and the 372 today. I made a couple cuts with the 361 then handed it to my dad. Only time I saw it after that was to refuel it. It runs strong. I ran the 372 and that thing is bad a$$!! Scott said I would be impressed and he was very right. Perfect day to work in the woods too.


----------



## tree monkey




----------



## Stihl Livin

Scott when is your open house


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> Ran three tanks of fuel through both the 361 and the 372 today. I made a couple cuts with the 361 then handed it to my dad. Only time I saw it after that was to refuel it. It runs strong. I ran the 372 and that thing is bad a$$!! Scott said I would be impressed and he was very right. Perfect day to work in the woods too.


Now you just need a Treemonkeyed 346 and you will be the man.


----------



## jonsered raket

andydodgegeek said:


> Now you just need a Treemonkeyed 346 and you will be the man.


Hey now a 2153 looks better


Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> Hey now a 2153 looks better
> 
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Yes, yes it does!


----------



## Stihl Livin

jonsered raket said:


> Hey now a 2153 looks better
> 
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk



Like this one


----------



## WetGunPowder

Decals are going on the Scout tonight!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

That's a girly saw! Just ask Sarah.... 

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Now I know what your wife means when she says you're high maintenance...
> 
> Sent from the better side of the river...


Need more string whips!!


----------



## Oliver1655

Heavy, which river? Which side? opcorn:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Oliver1655 said:


> Heavy, which river? Which side? opcorn:


The Sconnie side of the St. Croix. 

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## Oliver1655

I see, hallucinations of grandeur.


----------



## Oliver1655

Have a great afternoon all!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Oliver1655 said:


> I see, hallucinations of grandeur.


I see who's NOT getting cheese whips!!! Lol...

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## Oliver1655

Sure Hedge, Keep them for yourself.


----------



## hoskvarna

Oliver1655 said:


> Sure Hedge, Keep them for yourself.


I want some please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5R-INC

Another good day in the woods. With 2 ported 60cc saws I have no need for a 50cc saw. It sure feels good to do some cutting again. Other then how sore my body is that is.


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> Another good day in the woods. With 2 ported 60cc saws I have no need for a 50cc saw. It sure feels good to do some cutting again. Other then how sore my body is that is.


Yeah be careful out there oldtimer, ya ain't no spring chicken no more.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Took the Scout out for a test drive of burgers and adult beverage. Passed all tests with flying colors! Looking forward to seeing all who can make it tomorrow.


----------



## tree monkey

WetGunPowder said:


> Took the Scout out for a test drive of burgers and adult beverage. Passed all tests with flying colors! Looking forward to seeing all who can make it tomorrow.


hill climb?
mud bog?
off road racing?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Had fun at Boyd's today!


















Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Stihlalltheway

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Had fun at Boyd's today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Wish I could have come. In Georgia right now with the family headed to Florida. Driving of course.


----------



## super44

It was fun to stop in and watch the fun for a bit. The old Scout looks pretty solid.


----------



## WetGunPowder

tree monkey said:


> hill climb?
> mud bog?
> off road racing?


Putt-Putt-Putting!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I had fun today. Any reason to get out, road trip, run saws and see folks is good, especally after this winter. (and spring, or lack of)


----------



## andydodgegeek

Had a good time hanging out at Boyds shop today. He really does have a real cool shop. And the Scout looks awesome, I need to go for a ride in it sometime.


----------



## tree monkey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BzKshx36h1g


----------



## tree monkey




----------



## sarahdodgegeek

tree monkey said:


>



Which one are you, Scott? 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## dieselfitter

Hey Boyd, how about some pictures of the Scout?


----------



## 5R-INC

I had a co worker of mine take my 372 with him to the woods tonight to try it out. He has a 2071 and has never ran a ported saw before. The first text message I got from him simply said WOW!!! That's how I felt too. Might be strumming up some more work for tree monkey.


----------



## gunnusmc03

Any of you guys down in the Point/Wausau area?


----------



## tree monkey

enjoy the snow


----------



## Ronaldo

tree monkey said:


> enjoy the snow


How much did u end up with?
We got a trace on Monday morning.


----------



## 5R-INC

we are pushing the 2" mark now but is supposed to snow all day. It was just starting to dry up a little.


----------



## Ronaldo

5R-INC said:


> we are pushing the 2" mark now but is supposed to snow all day. It was just starting to dry up a little.


YUCK


----------



## Stihlalltheway

tree monkey said:


> enjoy the snow


None here in Florida!


----------



## WetGunPowder

dieselfitter said:


> Hey Boyd, how about some pictures of the Scout?


Thought that Sarah took some on Saturday. Maybe she can post afew. Put her away in the shed last night. Would be sitting under 4" of snow by now...............


----------



## WetGunPowder

gunnusmc03 said:


> Any of you guys down in the Point/Wausau area?


Most of the regulars here are in the NW part of the state. treemonkey is in Augusta and Beefie is near Green Bay.


----------



## 5R-INC

Only 4" down there? We have close to a foot on the ground and it's still snowing to beat hell. Enough is enough already.


----------



## jonsered raket

i had green grass yesterday

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl Livin

We are getting rain tonight down here but the cabin is suppose to get a foot plus of new snow. I was hoping to get in the woods soon. Damn Mother Nature


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Thought that Sarah took some on Saturday. Maybe she can post afew. Put her away in the shed last night. Would be sitting under 4" of snow by now...............


Hey, let me out if the shed & I'll post some pics!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We've got 16" of snow & no signs of letting up! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Actually, I managed to forget to take any scout pics! I was too busy drooling over it, I guess... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## gunnusmc03

16"?!


----------



## 5R-INC

I was just out and helped the kid get unstuck and wow the snow is really deep. We are pushing the 16" mark too. At least I got one good weekend in the woods.


----------



## tree monkey

lol we got less then 1"


----------



## Steve NW WI

Probably 6" when I left Circle Pines tonight, got deeper quick as I went north, then gradually back down once I got pointed toward God's Country. Maybe 3" here, but the trees are still drooping hard, and I got one small branch down in the yard to take care of tomorrow.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Got a less than 1" of snow wensday about 10 am, it was all gone by noon/1 pm. Then about dinner time nothing but rain until sometime in the overnight hours. Stayed above freezing all night so no slippery roads this morning. Now back to waiting for things to dry out again...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We ended up with 18"...





Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## hoskvarna

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We ended up with 18"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8



is that Andy snow bathing?


----------



## dieselfitter

Andy, you're looking a little pale.


----------



## Ronaldo

hoskvarna said:


> is that Andy snow bathing?


You Minnesotans sure are hardy folks!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hey Duane if you're going to play tow truck driver you might want to get a bigger truck!!!







Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## 5R-INC

Let's just say the truck was a little light to move that bus. Had a good day in the woods today. 7 cord cut split and hauled home plus 2 cord in logs. Hoping the rain stays away tomorrow.


----------



## 5R-INC

Two loads like this.


----------



## 5R-INC

The old dump truck loaded down


----------



## 5R-INC

Plus two trailers full. Not to bad of a day for a bunch of old guys.


----------



## 5R-INC

The wood pile is growing. Around 12 cord. One more trailer load for good measure.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Cool truck, Duane!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## 5R-INC

Another good day in the woods. Had to dodge a few rain drops but nothing to bad. Three trailer loads, one on old blue and a load of logs on the dump truck, plus enough logs to fill the truck 4 to 5 times more. 
Hope there are no cops out today lol.


----------



## 5R-INC

page 4? slackers I tell ya


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> page 4? slackers I tell ya


Yeah, I ain't got much to say. That is a cool old dump truck you got there. You had it long? Whats the scoop with it? Need some details.


----------



## jonsered raket

Beautiful day out today, actually feels hot

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5R-INC

My brother picked that old rust bucket up close to 20 years ago. Its hauled a lot of loads of gravel but this is the first year we have used it for wood. The drive train is solid but dont put your feet down to hard on the floor of the cab. We have hauled 10 loads out like that with it so far plus 18 cord cut and split in the last 2 weekends. Its made for a couple soar backs lol


----------



## Fishnuts2

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Iowa in 4 weeks!
> Check it out! Better yet-join us!
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/249173/
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


What time does the show begin?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Fishnuts2 said:


> What time does the show begin?[/QUOTE
> There will be some there.as early as this afternoon, tomorrow afternoon is when me and Sarah will get there. Eatin, bsing, and probably working on saws Friday night then more of the same on Saturday. The racing will be on saturday.


----------



## Ronaldo

Fishnuts2 said:


> What time does the show begin?


There will be some coming on Friday and will be finishing set up, then lots of eating, talking and working on saws , etc.
Weather permitting will have a fire in the fire ring for later on Friday, then can start cutting, splitting or whatever on Saturday morning just as early as folks care to.


----------



## WoodChuck'r

I won't be going this year unfortunately. Too much going on.

I just posted in the thread "over yonder". 

Gonna do some sponsored races with a twist - be sure to check out the details. 

Stay safe everyone. Will hopefully see many of you this fall!! Have fun!


----------



## Philbert

Is there an Interfaith cut coming up?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## jonsered raket

Somebody had the nerve to try and throw this trailer out, now she's mine! I saved the mcculloch too






Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo. Jim

jonsered raket said:


> Somebody had the nerve to try and throw this trailer out, now she's mine! I saved the mcculloch too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


 Nice score on the trailer Adam, heck it looks better than the one I am using now.


----------



## jonsered raket

the joys of the scrap yard

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> Somebody had the nerve to try and throw this trailer out, now she's mine! I saved the mcculloch too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Suck..................YOU do!


Good find man! 

Trade u a 2165 for it?


----------



## jonsered raket

I might have to keep this one.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> I might have to keep this one.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


You pull it home? If you need a truck to pull it let me know.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah are going to go cutting some wood this weekend out in the woods. FINALLY!!! If anyone wants to join just let me know. It should be fun.


----------



## Homelite410

jonsered raket said:


> I might have to keep this one.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Grrrrrr.....,


----------



## andydodgegeek

I went for a walk out in the woods where I cut yesterday after work, I don't remember there being so many small lakes out there. Probably wont take dump truck out until the ground dries up a bit, we will take the skidsteer and make some log piles though.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Andy just took down this monster....







Love that masterminded 372!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Took a couple shots of the crucial moment...










Camera on phone only takes about 6 on quick shot, so only got the very beginning of the felling... I'll try to time the next one better!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## andydodgegeek

We had a real fun day cutting out in the woods. Just me and Sarah. I ran my new 562xp that we just got from Terry Landrum and I gotta say it is about as close to a perfect firewood saw as I could imagine. When I cut something the 20" bar of the 562 couldn't make it thru I used my Masterminded 372 with the 28" techlite, man I like that thing. Sarah was using her Masterminded 2153 Jonsered, and I also brought my 346 but didn't use it, I just couldn't put the 562 down. Gonna go back out tomorrow!!!


----------



## Homelite410

I agree with Andy.. The 562/2260 ported is the perfect firewood saw. Mitch did my 2260 and I put a 24" on it with half skip and it loves it! 

Before you tear me a part about half skip, I just wanted to try it and it works great! I do believe that saw would run standard sequence no problem.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I do love me that 562! It makes the coolest sound when it gets into the wood-like it's actually hungry... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Philbert

andydodgegeek said:


> I ran my new 562xp that we just got from Terry Landrum . . .



Stock or modded/ported?

Philbert


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah are going to go cutting some wood this weekend out in the woods. FINALLY!!! If anyone wants to join just let me know. It should be fun.


I would have joined you. Somehow I didn't get a thread notification "alert". 

Nice score on the trailer Adam. Is the Mac a 610? If so, I have a parts saw.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Getting ready to take a biggie...





Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## hoskvarna

hi dodgegeeks.
just wanted to say thanks for bar covers,love them.


----------



## andydodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> I would have joined you. Somehow I didn't get a thread notification "alert".
> 
> Nice score on the trailer Adam. Is the Mac a 610? If so, I have a parts saw.


I should have called you, it was an absolute perfect weekend of cutting out in the woods. I as of now am planning to go out again next weekend, the weather channel is saying its going to be nice again.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Stock or modded/ported?
> 
> Philbert


Guess!!! 


I just don't even like to cut with stock saws anymore. I like it when they are noisey and mad at the wood.


----------



## Homelite410

The best saw is a hungry one with a hold on tight attitude!


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Getting ready to take a biggie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


That was a damn nice red oak. 28" bar on the 372 just made it thru. Tree was dead but totally solid, kind of rare for a tree of this size around where I cut they are usually hollow or rotten in the middle. Lots of good firewood in it. Altogether I would say we got close to 5 dump truck loads of logs staged and ready to haul this weekend. Each load is I would say about 2.5-3 cords. Not bad for just me and the wife on our first weekend in the woods.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Dang it was a beautiful weekend to be in the woods! Hers a few pics from the day....






























Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

A few more...










Now that's a nice pair of masterminded saws!





But talk about the perfect 3 saw combo for the woods.... Love me some orange saw...



ain't they purdy? Left to right masterminded 372, wicked 562, Treemonkey'd 346. Damn fine combo. I think all the world's problems could probably be solved with them three right there. 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

In fact, they were so fine looking there, we decided to take our picture with em. 





Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

But really, what day isn't complete without a.....










Can you tell what it is yet?






How bout now?






Oh ya. The stoolmaker strikes again!




(that's gonna make a nice deer hunting spot this fall!)

Was a great day!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> I should have called you, it was an absolute perfect weekend of cutting out in the woods. I as of now am planning to go out again next weekend, the weather channel is saying its going to be nice again.


I'll try to make it. It is a good time of year to be in the woods before the skeeters get bad.


----------



## Philbert

andydodgegeek said:


> Not bad for just me and the wife . . .



I don't think that _'just you and the wife_' qualify as the typical firewood gathers . . . 

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

sarahdodgegeek said:


> In fact, they were so fine looking there, we decided to take our picture with em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


wow ,even a hats off occasion.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> wow ,even a hats off occasion.


I wouldn't doubt that one will be on the Christmas card this year... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> wow ,even a hats off occasion.


Gonna be our Christmas picture.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Must be free cinderblock mac week. This 610 came my way yesterday. Didn't need much, a quick cleaning of the saw, then gas tank and a shot of gas down the carb and she popped right off and ran. Haven't had it out cutting yet, chain was rusty from sitting and is soaking in pentrating oil. Chain brake is gone out of the clucth cover too, but no biggie. The shop by me has a pile of 610's in back for parts.


----------



## svk

Nice pictures dodgegeeks!

I'm going to have to steal your stump chair trick for one of my deer hunting trails.


----------



## andydodgegeek

svk said:


> Nice pictures dodgegeeks!
> 
> I'm going to have to steal your stump chair trick for one of my deer hunting trails.


Thanks. I always enjoy making a stool out in the woods.


----------



## Philbert

andydodgegeek said:


> I always enjoy making a stool out in the woods.



It's nice that you have your own wooded area to do things like that in private. . . .

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

How we doin folks? Awfully quiet round these parts. Did you all get a real life or somethin? Not me, I'm still here.


----------



## Homelite410

I'm good cutting aluminum here


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> We had a real fun day cutting out in the woods. Just me and Sarah. I ran my new 562xp that we just got from Terry Landrum and I gotta say it is about as close to a perfect firewood saw as I could imagine. When I cut something the 20" bar of the 562 couldn't make it thru I used my Masterminded 372 with the 28" techlite, man I like that thing. Sarah was using her Masterminded 2153 Jonsered, and I also brought my 346 but didn't use it, I just couldn't put the 562 down. Gonna go back out tomorrow!!!


They really are the shiz eh???


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> How we doin folks? Awfully quiet round these parts. Did you all get a real life or somethin? Not me, I'm still here.


For some reason, I ain't getting alerts for this thread...


----------



## Homelite410

I get sketchy alerts.....


----------



## hoskvarna

Hedgerow said:


> For some reason, I ain't getting alerts for this thread...


me either


----------



## Philbert

Hedgerow said:


> For some reason, I ain't getting alerts for this thread...





Homelite410 said:


> I get sketchy alerts.....





hoskvarna said:


> me either



Northern state bias?

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

Philbert said:


> Northern state bias?
> 
> Philbert


I just figured everyone's computers were still frozen...


----------



## Philbert

Hedgerow said:


> I just figured everyone's computers were still frozen...



Maybe they were sent out and the folks down in Iowa didn't read them?

Mods - Let's ask the admins if these can go out with pictures . . . .

Philbert


----------



## jonsered raket

Well I started work yesterday at 7 am its now almost 1 and I'm still on till 5. 22 hour shifts are nuts, I've sold more golden shiners and leeches today than most shops will all year. Gotta love opener

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Well I started work yesterday at 7 am its now almost 1 and I'm still on till 5. 22 hour shifts are nuts, I've sold more golden shiners and leeches today than most shops will all year. Gotta love opener
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


You sell enough bait I would think you could have the title of Masterbaiter!!! Good job Dale!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> You sell enough bait I would think you could have the title of Masterbaiter!!! Good job Dale!!!



Speaking of titles... Are you the MasterCrapsman or the GrandPoopa??

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## Stihl Livin

jonsered raket said:


> Well I started work yesterday at 7 am its now almost 1 and I'm still on till 5. 22 hour shifts are nuts, I've sold more golden shiners and leeches today than most shops will all year. Gotta love opener
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk



I know how you feel Adam. Last month I worked 2 26 hour shifts.


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Speaking of titles... Are you the MasterCrapsman or the GrandPoopa??
> 
> Sent from the better side of the river...


I've been logging for a long time.


----------



## Lurch2

andydodgegeek said:


> I've been logging for a long time.



StoolMaster


----------



## Stihlalltheway

So is buckthorn all over the states or just in my area? I had to clean some up today and it really sucks. Good excuse to run some saws though.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Me and 5 other people from my church went up to Danbury to help out Interfaith today with the heat-a-home project today. Got some wood cut, split, sorted and stacked. But I donated the Mac 610 to Denny to pass it along to someone who may need it.




Ran over to the shop yesterday and found a NOS laminate bar for cheap (says $15 on it but he let it go for $7, I kept the windsor sprocket nose bar that came with it for a poulan 3400), had a good loop of 3/8" 70 dl sthil safety chain laying around to replace the rusty chain that was on it. Cut with it a little bit today and other than the chain needing a sharpening, it ran ok. Told Denny I'd like to see it go to a good cause rather than me use it as a wheelchock, boat anchor, or tannerite ported.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Had an awesome day in the woods working with dieselfitter and his daughter.... One of the most genuinely helpful and kind people I've ever worked with! Thanks, Tim!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## dieselfitter

Sarah, thank you for the kind words. Talley and I had a great time. I appreciate how patient you and Andy are to put up with us goof offs. Thanks for the barbeque chicken sandwich for lunch. The whole way home, Talley was telling me how she wanted grilled chicken for dinner.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Yup, another nice day for cutting in the woods. Like Sarah said thanks much for the help Tim, we enjoy having some help out in the woods. We will do it again sometime.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Had an awesome day in the woods working with dieselfitter and his daughter.... One of the most genuinely helpful and kind people I've ever worked with! Thanks, Tim!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Next time I think I might have to come up. I don't have many saws but I think I might be of some service.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Council meeting this week?


----------



## grandpatractor

WetGunPowder said:


> Council meeting this week?


I've got 11 free drink chips left over from the races for T-Dawgs!


----------



## 5R-INC

I am busy this week but I will take a break if we meet at T-Dawgs


----------



## andydodgegeek

You back In town Jd? I would be game for a dinner at Tdawgs.


----------



## grandpatractor

andydodgegeek said:


> You back In town Jd? I would be game for a dinner at Tdawgs.


Yup I'm here until the 19th.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Wed night?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## WetGunPowder

I may have to do a mower demo in Roberts, WI on wed night. I will know more tomorrow.


----------



## 5R-INC

You could do a mower demo at my house instead. Low speed dull blades will be good enough to cut my grass that still isn't growing this spring.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> You back In town Jd? I would be game for a dinner at Tdawgs.


 Andy-When do you want to look at that other fire truck?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

What kind of oil do they serve at this T-Tdawgs place??

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Andy-When do you want to look at tha t other fire truck?


When would work for you? Where is it located? I will be busy for a couple nights here, have to go and move a shed.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> When would work for you? Where is it located? I will be busy for a couple nights here, have to go and move a shed.


It is located about 10 miles east of the shop towards Amery.


----------



## 5R-INC

Anyone up for supper tonight?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Sure its been awhile since somebody bought me supper!!

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Did we have a council meeting??? I was busy yesterday moving a shed after work. I didn't hear if we were going out to eat or not. I would still like to.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

We were at T tdawgs last night I'm still full!

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## Hedgerow

Is it ever gonna warm up enough to have saw races this year???
Any fairs??? Or did all the cows freeze to death?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Is it ever gonna warm up enough to have saw races this year???
> Any fairs??? Or did all the cows freeze to death?


I think we're still shooting for Rush city, pine city & Grantsburg, and maybe sooner, WI as well.... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Stihl Livin

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I think we're still shooting for Rush city, pine city & Grantsburg, and maybe Spooner,WI as well....
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8



Fixed


----------



## Hedgerow

I wanna good reason to head north this summer... So keep me posted!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey Derrick, how did the chain test go?


----------



## jonsered raket

Haven't had enough chains for it, 2 more coming this week and should get it done next weekend. Only had 4 chains

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

Adam , did u get my pm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonsered raket

I just read it, I'll see what I can find for a 361

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> Haven't had enough chains for it, 2 more coming this week and should get it done next weekend. Only had 4 chains
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Sorta wish Ida filed it before I sent it now... But roll with it!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder

Friday night council meeting at SCV Raceway this week?


----------



## Derrick Johnson

jonsered raket said:


> Haven't had enough chains for it, 2 more coming this week and should get it done next weekend. Only had 4 chains
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


 I'll have a couple to run in the test!


----------



## WetGunPowder

WetGunPowder said:


> Friday night council meeting at SCV Raceway this week?


Who is up for grillin' and swillin' at the races tomorrow night? I have got 2 reserved spots for vehicles on the ramp where we have parked in the past. Hopefully can get some gate passes too.


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Who is up for grillin' and swillin' at the races tomorrow night? I have got 2 reserved spots for vehicles on the ramp where we have parked in the past. Hopefully can get some gate passes too.


Me and Sarah wont be able to make this one, I'm sure we will be over to one of them though. Have a good time and don't let the dirt get in your eyes.


----------



## dieselfitter

Sounds fun. It's gun range night for me.


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah wont be able to make this one, I'm sure we will be over to one of them though. Have a good time and don't let the dirt get in your eyes.


Let's see some pictures of that new shed you scored.


----------



## hoskvarna

dieselfitter said:


> Sounds fun. It's gun range night for me.


That sounds funner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieselfitter

hoskvarna said:


> That sounds funner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


We call it god, guns and guys. Our wives get together for bible study and we shoot handguns. Our wives have been wanting us to join the bible study. Closest we've come is holding our hands like in prayer with a hangun in between our two hands and praying, "Oh glorious God, thank you for this Blessed Weapon".


----------



## hoskvarna

dieselfitter said:


> We call it god, guns and guys. Our wives get together for bible study and we shoot handguns. Our wives have been wanting us to join the bible study. Closest we've come is holding our hands like in prayer with a hangun in between our two hands and praying, "Oh glorious God, thank you for this Blessed Weapon".


 AMEN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We are building a shed today 









Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Ronaldo

Wood storage shed?


----------



## hoskvarna

. Luke finally got the processer. Watched it work today. Sweet!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoskvarna

. Couple more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

Ronaldo said:


> Wood storage shed?


Yup.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Progress.....





Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Slow but sure....





Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## hoskvarna

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Slow but sure....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Lookin good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> Lookin good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!!! I AM NOT A CARPENTER!!!!! It is coming together though. It's just me and Sarah building it, we got it all done except the tin on the roof today. We just finished up outside, it's just after midnite.


----------



## grandpatractor

Looks good Andy . My day just started at 3:47am. Trucker called and had no turn or tail lights. Now I'm using the Mexican space shuttle. Lol

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

grandpatractor said:


> Looks good Andy . My day just started at 3:47am. Trucker called and had no turn or tail lights. Now I'm using the Mexican space shuttle. Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Blast off!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We made good progress last night....






Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Ronaldo

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We made good progress last night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Starting to take shape.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Ronaldo said:


> Starting to take shape.


Yup! got the flashing done on the stove pipe, tin is GOIN ON! Woo hoo! This thing gonna be done today come hell our high water.  (I hope)

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Ronaldo

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Yup! got the flashing done on the stove pipe, tin is GOIN ON! Woo hoo! This thing gonna be done today come hell our high water.  (I hope)
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


About what size is it, Sarah? How much wood are you estimating it will hold? I really like the idea of having the boiler under roof. Nicer to load in inclement weather and should help that investment last longer!


----------



## dieselfitter

grandpatractor said:


> Looks good Andy . My day just started at 3:47am. Trucker called and had no turn or tail lights. Now I'm using the Mexican space shuttle. Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Mexican space shuttle, I had to google that one. Funny


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Ronaldo said:


> About what size is it, Sarah? How much wood are you estimating it will hold? I really like the idea of having the boiler under roof. Nicer to load in inclement weather and should help that investment last longer!


Its about 12' x 20 slab with 14' x 24' roof, 8' ceiling in back, 10' in front. All green treated lumber, all in it cost is about $930, were still planning on putting 3 walls, about $250 more... It'll hold 11 cords fully stacked. About 1/2 winter's worth of wood. 
Here's the new shed! 




Right now, we're enjoying some new shade. 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Philbert

Looks sturdy!

Maybe add a few stools in there to enjoy the shade?

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Looks sturdy!
> 
> Maybe add a few stools in there to enjoy the shade?
> 
> Philbert


Oh ya, there will be stools... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## 5R-INC

Looks good. Sweating it out in the heat today will make not digging in the snow that much better.


----------



## dieselfitter

hey Andy, start a collection:
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/hvo/4491064070.html


----------



## Oliver1655

Definitely couldn't build one for the money.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We got more built than we had hoped this weekend 
Here's a start to finish montage for y'all..















































Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Philbert

Looks nice!

Zero clearance on the OWB (obviously)?

Philbert


----------



## dieselfitter

Wow, you two got a lot done in a little time.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Zero clearance on the OWB (obviously)?
> 
> Philbert


There's a few inches clearance on each side... Just hard to see in the pics.

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## grandpatractor

Nice job on the shed!


----------



## Ronaldo

Looks real nice guys! Are you for hire?


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl

Very nice work! Can't imagine how nice that will be here in another 6 months


----------



## andydodgegeek

Ronaldo said:


> Looks real nice guys! Are you for hire?


Thanks. I have very poor carpentry skills. This is the first project of this size I have done myself. It turned out better than I pictured in my head. As far as hiring us... yeah I think I will keep to my day job.


----------



## super44

Looks like a good setup. We hope to add an outdoor boiler before fall. A roof for it and some of the wood would be a good thing.


----------



## Philbert

grandpatractor said:


> Nice job on the shed!


Hope that tornado missed you. Sounds like they need a few more shelters over your way!

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Found these out hauling wood down off the hill on tuesday. Would of had a full bag (gallon freezer bag) but they had fallen over or were pretty scacky/crusty. Last year in the same spot I found these I only found 5.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We got more built than we had hoped this weekend
> Here's a start to finish montage for y'all..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


If you ever need help filling it, I have the whole summer off starting in two weeks


----------



## super44

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> View attachment 352946
> 
> Found these out hauling wood down off the hill on tuesday. Would of had a full bag (gallon freezer bag) but they had fallen over or were pretty scacky/crusty. Last year in the same spot I found these I only found 5.


 
Found 5.3 pounds Friday and had a good venison berger with morels for lunch today. The rest are being dried and vacuume sealed in pint canning jars.


----------



## svk

andydodgegeek said:


> Thanks. I have very poor carpentry skills. This is the first project of this size I have done myself. It turned out better than I pictured in my head. As far as hiring us... yeah I think I will keep to my day job.


Don't knock yourself. Building looks nice and finishing skills will come with time.


----------



## hoskvarna

. This is what Grimmy,Wayne ,Alex , Ron , Jess ,keaten and I did yesterday. Got all gtg wood split. Saved some logs that weren't cut on much for next year. Didn't get a pic of Alex's splitter. Little warm but we gotter done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WetGunPowder

Todd and pele are gonna have a newbie to deal with at the shop...........................


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Thanks. I have very poor carpentry skills. This is the first project of this size I have done myself. It turned out better than I pictured in my head. As far as hiring us... yeah I think I will keep to my day job.


That should work great Andy!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Todd and pele are gonna have a newbie to deal with at the shop...........................


Are you preggers?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## jonsered raket

Some prick named dale

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> Some prick named dale
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


How bad did my chain do Adam?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Some prick named Dale is preggers?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## jonsered raket

Matt your chain did pretty well, derricks got the video and is trying to edit it. We ruined 2 cameras somehow. Pm me your addy I'll ship it back.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> Matt your chain did pretty well, derricks got the video and is trying to edit it. We ruined 2 cameras somehow. Pm me your addy I'll ship it back.
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Save the postage.. 
I'll pick it up...


----------



## svk

One of the few threads I care about and I rarely get updates when people post....


----------



## hoskvarna

svk said:


> One of the few threads I care about and I rarely get updates when people post....


Im not gettin alerts either.i have to get on and check.


----------



## hoskvarna

hey Adam any luck on 361 parts?


----------



## jonsered raket

I didn't have any but a friend of mine has some NOS clutches, I'm just trying to convince him there not worth anything lol.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gunnusmc03

hoskvarna said:


> . This is what Grimmy,Wayne ,Alex , Ron , Jess ,keaten and I did yesterday. Got all gtg wood split. Saved some logs that weren't cut on much for next year. Didn't get a pic of Alex's splitter. Little warm but we gotter done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Digging the homemade hookeroon


----------



## hoskvarna

jonsered raket said:


> I didn't have any but a friend of mine has some NOS clutches, I'm just trying to convince him there not worth anything lol.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


See how much he wants for one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WetGunPowder

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Some prick named Dale is preggers?
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Pink or blue ribbons on the cigars?


----------



## WetGunPowder

So Dale asks pele-How late do you guys work around here?






pele replies-Oh we work til 3 and go home at 5.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Put my garden in this last suday and monday and the rabbits are after the pepper and brocoilli plants. Think the .22 Savage will be seeing quite a bit more use this summer...


----------



## Philbert

Didn't know that you could harvest rabbits from a vegetable garden . . . .

Philbert


----------



## BugaBoots

Philbert said:


> Didn't know that you could harvest rabbits from a vegetable garden . . . .
> 
> Philbert


Ya have to pick the heads off at just the right time though.

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## WetGunPowder

Planning a council meeting for Friday night at SCV Raceway. Who's game?


----------



## Philbert

Saw some tornado damage near Madison and Platville on the news. Anybody doing any clean up? Or know of folks who need some help?

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

Philbert said:


> Saw some tornado damage near Madison and Platville on the news. Anybody doing any clean up? Or know of folks who need some help?
> 
> Philbert


Sarah needs help...
She discovered Chiggers on her trip to KC...


----------



## 5R-INC

Damon's car is back together and ready to go. I have to replace the radiator one fan and a cv shaft and I will be ready too. Hope to sneak up and say hi before the races are over.


----------



## Lurch2

Hedgerow said:


> Sarah needs help...
> She discovered Chiggers on her trip to KC...



What, no ticks?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Lurch2 said:


> What, no ticks?



She left Andy home...

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> She left Andy home...
> 
> Sent from the better side of the river...


Did Sarah save you any brisket???


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> Did Sarah save you any brisket???


ROTFLMFAO!!!! That's the funniest thing I've heard in a month.... 

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Did Sarah save you any brisket???


Mmmmm brisket!!! Man that was good stuff. Its long gone now. More please.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Mmmmm brisket!!! Man that was good stuff. Its long gone now. More please.


Gotta come to MO to get it...
Or maybe in Rush City??


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Gotta come to MO to get it...
> Or maybe in Rush City??


or wky?????


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> or wky?????


Is something going on in WKY that I don't know about?


----------



## Homelite410

Lol


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Is something going on in WKY that I don't know about?


Wiggs havin his fall gtg sept. 27


----------



## Hedgerow

I may do something November 1 before deer season at my place too...
Not decided yet though...


----------



## Philbert

Anyone familiar with this? Saw it on Bob King's FB page

Philbert

_*"10th Annual Hackensack Chainsaw Event*_
*September 26-28, 2014*
_
We're celebrating 10 years of chainsaw carving. Some of the nation's top carvers are returning - names like Bob King or Dayton Scoggins. There will be 12 carvers working their magic with logs and chainsaws. The three day events includes the All American Lumberjack show, quick carves, food and arts vendors. The show concludes with an auction of the pieces carved, which starts at noon September 28th. Admission is $5, good for all three days. Free parking and shuttle service."
_
Hackensack, MN is between Brainerd and Bemidji, MN, south of Leech Lake.


----------



## Beefie

Hi folks Im Back, Anybody miss me?


Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

Beefie said:


> Hi folks Im Back, Anybody miss me?
> 
> 
> Beefie


How's things out your way? I've been busy cutting wood. Finally got out fishing for the first time this year, did good, caught lots of northerns. Biggest was 34". Hope to see you at one of the races this summer.


----------



## Homelite410

I wanna catch fish that big up there!! Sounds good Andy!


----------



## Stihlalltheway

andydodgegeek said:


> How's things out your way? I've been busy cutting wood. Finally got out fishing for the first time this year, did good, caught lots of northerns. Biggest was 34". Hope to see you at one of the races this summer.


I went walleye fishing with my dad and brother and uncle and cousin and we caught a total of 6 walleye and 50+ northern. We could only keep 2 of the walleye but the biggest northern was around 26". If you like catching northern I'll give you the name of the lake. Put a spoon and a leader on and I'd bet you could catch 40+ inchers all day.


----------



## Stihl Livin

This picture was taken by my wife today at work.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihl Livin said:


> View attachment 356244
> This picture was taken by my wife today at work.


I hate it when things stick out of the clouds...


----------



## Stihl Livin

The picture was looking towards the area I live but not sure how far south east it really is.


----------



## Beefie

Stihl Livin I hope it didn't touch down. I had to deal with one of those last year. Not fun. 

Beefie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beefie

andydodgegeek said:


> How's things out your way? I've been busy cutting wood. Finally got out fishing for the first time this year, did good, caught lots of northerns. Biggest was 34". Hope to see you at one of the races this summer.


Well the long spring and wet weather made for a very tiring time at the coop. One pay period I was 11 hours shy of a 200 hour pay check. Last weekend was the first full weekend I had off since early may. I have moved the saws around In the garage and that's about it. Going to Crandon this weekend to watch some off-road races and relax. How is the search for the dodge going?

Beefie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl Livin

Found out the funnel clouds were cold weather funnel clouds and rarely touch down. Either way still not fun to see that close to home.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Beefie said:


> Well the long spring and wet weather made for a very tiring time at the coop. One pay period I was 11 hours shy of a 200 hour pay check. Last weekend was the first full weekend I had off since early may. I have moved the saws around In the garage and that's about it. Going to Crandon this weekend to watch some off-road races and relax. How is the search for the dodge going?
> 
> Beefie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SLOW......

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Gotta come to MO to get it...
> Or maybe in Rush City??


Speaking of Rush city.... Andy gonna call the fair board hopefully today out tomorrow & see if we're on the dockit.
Assuming so.... That's coming up pdq. Got good response from folks on my fb post, sound like we would have a decent sawer turn out!
And do I remember Hedge saying somethin bout comin up a smidge early for some kinda cuttin fiesta at the Dodgegeeks? 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Speaking of Rush city.... Andy gonna call the fair board hopefully today out tomorrow & see if we're on the dockit.
> Assuming so.... That's coming up pdq. Got good response from folks on my fb post, sound like we would have a decent sawer turn out!
> And do I remember Hedge saying somethin bout comin up a smidge early for some kinda cuttin fiesta at the Dodgegeeks?
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


I think a good, solid Friday worth of splittin' and stackin' would go a long way toward filling that fancy new shed!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> I think a good, solid Friday worth of splittin' and stackin' would go a long way toward filling that fancy new shed !!!


       

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> I think a good, solid Friday worth of splittin' and stackin' would go a long way toward filling that fancy new shed!!!


That sounds sweet to me. So on Friday, July 18 we will be cutting, splitting, and stacking at the Dodgegeeks house. Everyone is welcome to come and work/play and also camp over if they wish. I might as well also add that the Rush City fair has its truck and tractor pull on Friday night if anyone is interested. They have the big pro pulling tractors there, I missed it last year but heard that it was good. Try to let us know who all can make it so we can try to plan for some eats. I just want to say thank you in advance to anyone that helps me and Sarah cut wood to keep our house/shop heated, you people are good people.


----------



## Hedgerow

You got a splitter right?


----------



## Oliver1655

Be careful Hedge, they might think a splitting maul counts.
Were you planning on doing any wood at Denny's that weekend?


----------



## Hedgerow

Oliver1655 said:


> Be careful Hedge, they might think a splitting maul counts.
> Were you planning on doing any wood at Denny's that weekend?


Didn't plan on it... That may be another trip this fall..


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Planning a council meeting for Friday night at SCV Raceway. Who's game?


Man this has been a crazy week! Don't know of well be able to make this... Fridays are kind of a crap shoot on when I'll get outta town.. And I usually end up under a pile... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> You got a splitter right?


Yup.... We got 1 & a couple fiskars! (and a maul or 2) 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## flyboy553

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Yup.... We got 1 & a couple fiskars! (and a maul or 2)
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8




What's a fiskars? Sounds like cat food to me.

Ted


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

flyboy553 said:


> What's a fiskars? Sounds like cat food to me.
> 
> Ted


No, you're thinking of Fiskas....

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

2 full days without any rain here! Maybe we can make it to 3...


----------



## Stihlalltheway

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> 2 full days without any rain here! Maybe we can make it to 3...


Don't jinx it.


----------



## jonsered raket

I'll plan on cutting on that day. I'll have to sweet talk my slave driver boss lol

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket

Also try to sweet talk another splitter..........maybe a 2260 also

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

jonsered raket said:


> Also try to sweet talk another splitter..........maybe a 2260 also
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


clutch??????????????


----------



## wendell

Since y'all haven't moved to where you belong, I guess I gotta come back and see you.

Who's going to KY?


----------



## dieselfitter

Hi Wendell.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

wendell said:


> Since y'all haven't moved to where you belong, I guess I gotta come back and see you.
> 
> Who's going to KY?


Don't think we'll make out this year...too much other stuff goin on. 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Taking a day off of work to work? I'll see if I can make it 

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## Homelite410

wendell said:


> Since y'all haven't moved to where you belong, I guess I gotta come back and see you.
> 
> Who's going to KY?


The Iowa party bus is planning on it!


----------



## Stihl Livin

Here is what we are doing today. Riding down in amery. Our first ride since we bought this toy


----------



## hoskvarna

Looks fun other than bein stuck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Oliver1655

Bet that was a big surprise!


----------



## Homelite410

Happy birthday Sarah!


----------



## Philbert

Homelite410 said:


> Happy birthday Sarah!


!!!!?

Happy Birthday (assuming that this is not one of those Internet hoaxes/rumors)!

Philbert

(Wonder how she will cut the cake . . . . ?)


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> Happy birthday Sarah!


Thanks! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert said:


> !!!!?
> 
> Happy Birthday (assuming that this is not one of those Internet hoaxes/rumors)!
> 
> Philbert
> 
> (Wonder how she will cut the cake . . . . ?)


Don't worry, philbert, I'll have the proper PPE. 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## jerrycmorrow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


 so you can legally buy tobacco now?


----------



## kdeerpark

Happy B-day Sarah Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## old guy

Oops, Cheryl told me to wish you happy birthday early this morning and I forgot!

Happy Birthday 


John


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah are currently driving to Montana to pick up a new toy!!! I'll leave ya hangin with that.


----------



## hoskvarna

happy b-day Sarah


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah are currently driving to Montana to pick up a new toy!!! I'll leave ya hangin with that.


Don't forget to post some pictures. Happy 30th birthday Sarah.


----------



## Ronaldo

Happy Birthday Sarah. You get out west there and you wont want to come back, at least thats how I get.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

After 8 hours wasted this morning on truck troubles, we finally crossed the halfway point! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## 5R-INC

Next time maybe you should drive a Ford!! Happy birthday!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> Next time maybe you should drive a Ford!! Happy birthday!!


Damn it, we are driving a ford. Stylin in a E350 9 passenger V10 powered fuel sippin van. Its working out good for us so far. We drove all night till about 3:30am then slept in van at rest stop till 5:30, now on the road again. Just about to Billings, MT now.


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah are currently driving to Montana to pick up a new toy!!! I'll leave ya hangin with that.


is it a dodge?opcorn:


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> is it a dodge?opcorn:


How did you guess?


----------



## hoskvarna

Got lucky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> E350 9 passenger V10 powered fuel sippin van.


What happened to the free black pick-up you were going to drive? Did you have troubles with it?


----------



## wendell

Homelite410 said:


> The Iowa party bus is planning on it!


Since it sounds like WI is being boring, keep me in mind if you've got an extra space.


----------



## Homelite410

wendell said:


> Since it sounds like WI is being boring, keep me in mind if you've got an extra space.


Should be room on a lawn chair in the trailer! [emoji6]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> What happened to the free black pick-up you were going to drive? Did you have troubles with it?


We did. But we still got this






Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## hoskvarna

Sweet score Andy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ronaldo

I like it!


----------



## Homelite410

Nice Andy, is it getting a Cummins and a 5 gear?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> Nice Andy, is it getting a Cummins and a 5 gear?


Perhaps. I'm like a kid at a candy store, can't make up my mind.


----------



## dieselfitter

I call shotgun!


----------



## Philbert

Looks like a new project !

Enjoy!

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

Man, Andy can haul a lot of saws in that thing.!!


----------



## old guy

Yeah, but He'll still be pullin a trailer with more saws.

John


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

old guy said:


> Yeah, but He'll still be pullin a trailer with more saws.
> 
> John


It's almost like you know us or something.

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## hoskvarna

1966 model? got the old wide block 315 v8 or 6 banger?


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> 1966 model? got the old wide block 315 v8 or 6 banger?


1963 half ton, Poly 318 wide block, 4spd manual. Possibly going to go with my Cummins in it, still can't decide.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

For those of you who were interested in joining my belated bday /AS buddy celebration dinner, meet us at T-dawgs ON SUNDAY at 530 for dinner! If you're interested in checking out our new toy, feel free to swing on by before or after, we'll be leaving our place around 430 to head over.. 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> For those of you who were interested in joining my belated bday /AS buddy celebration dinner, meet us at T-dawgs ON SUNDAY at 530 for dinner! If you're interested in checking out our new toy, feel free to swing on by before or after, we'll be leaving our place around 430 to head over..
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Oh ya... And gpt's comin! And hopefully Denny & Barb! And hopefully all of you! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Happy late birthday Sarah! Took a few days off the Internet and I missed it. Sorry.


----------



## dieselfitter

Andy and Sarah, the well meaning poor misguided souls that they are, have volunteered to help take down this tree on Saturday.


This is a fairly big cottonwood. If there are any other misguided fools who wish to join us, you are welcome to. I will be serving lunch. On the menu is Donatelli's mostaccioli, garlic bread and soda. Please let me know if you might be coming so I can properly prepare. I don't want anyone leaving here hungry or thirsty.Thanks, DF


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah will be there about 8am Saturday morning. Should be a good time. Anyone who wants to join in to help or just watch a big tree fall is welcome, always fun to see a big one go down. I know I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## old guy

Cheryl & I will be there. Our snow melted last week, I see you still got some

John


----------



## Stihl Livin

I can not make it. I have to run the utv into the dealer as we had a little mishap last Friday and it needs some repairs. Have fun and cut safe


----------



## Philbert

I am going to come to see the Master at work! (Let me know if I can bring anything)

Philbert


----------



## dieselfitter

I can't think of anything. I picked up a bunch of soda and water. The mostaccioli is thawing out and I have plenty of mosquito spray.


----------



## dieselfitter

I suppose you could bring a shovel to clear the snow around the base of the tree so we can get to it.


----------



## dieselfitter

I think everything is ready for tomorrow. I borrowed this from work to help with the heavy lifting.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sweet!!! I'm going home now and am going to get the stumpbroke 2100 set up with a 42" bar. Also gonna have my 064 with a 32" and several fine huskys with 28"ERS!!! Gonna be fun. Everyone who is not gonna be there is gonna miss out on some good time fun!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Saws are all sharpened and ready to go. Tomorrow is that cottonwoods last day!


----------



## Philbert

I plan to be there - rain or shine.*

*(If it rains, I hope to get some good photos of Andy through my windshield . . . . )

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

See ya in the morning around 8am or so.


----------



## dieselfitter

The mostacciolli is in the oven, the soda is on ice...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

One down......









2 to go....

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Crap. We're wedged.





Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

2 down, 1 to go....








Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

3 down, none to go.









Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Tim's making quick work work that sweet loader!





Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## BugaBoots

Looks like fun, wish I could've come up. Would have been a good chance to work out the 6100. Still need to finish breaking it in. 
Hope all is going well.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Doing some hard core shootin





Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

After some hard core cuttin 




We brought out the big guns today....





Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Philbert

Lotta fun to watch and participate. Good food too! Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Crap. We're wedged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


didnt know cottonwood required that much fire power?
looks good anyway


----------



## dieselfitter

Thanks for all the help guys. What was a daunting task was a lot of fun with all your help.
I just got back home. We went to church and then stopped over at the neighbors party for dinner. 
Andy, if you happen to be hungry when you stop by tomorrow, that would be ok. 
Adam, I found your ear muffs in the plow truck. I'll send them home with Andy tomorrow.
I have some pictures I will try to post.


----------



## dieselfitter

Adam and Phil hacken off the bark. I never realized what stinky slimy wood cottonwoods were. 




Old Guy supervising. Ya gotta keep after Andy, he's a real slacker.


----------



## Philbert

It was like a mini-GTG!

Philbert



The Dodgegeeks check out the situation



Dieselfitter and Sarah take a different perspective



(nobody's compensating for anything here . . . )


----------



## Philbert

A few more . . . 

Phibert



Sharp?



(wedge, . . . chainsaw, . . . wedge, . . . )



Good to have a few options . . . 



Jonsered Raket scares the bark off the log!


----------



## Hedgerow

Subjecting one poor little ole' cottonwood tree to an all out AS chainsaw assault???
Don't seem fair...
Wish I was there to join in the debauchery...
Hey, did Adam grow a beard???


----------



## jonsered raket

Had a great time today with some great people. The food was great, saws were fast and the wood was big. Besides andy almost laying the wheel loader over all was good. Hedge i got a little beard going on.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Had a great time today with some great people. The food was great, saws were fast and the wood was big. Besides andy almost laying the wheel loader over all was good. Hedge i got a little beard going on.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


That's NOT a beard...I had a bigger beard when I was a baby!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hers a few more I took today...
Yes, Dale is running a stihl...shh don't tell
















Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> That's NOT a beard...I had a bigger beard when I was a baby!!!


Sorry Andy, I had to cut mine off today...
It was just too freaking hot...
I think summer has finally hit here...


----------



## WetGunPowder

jonsered raket said:


> Had a great time today with some great people. The food was great, saws were fast and the wood was big. Besides andy almost laying the wheel loader over all was good. Hedge i got a little beard going on.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


We'll have to see how long it lasts-Now that he has a full time job. WITH a dress code!


----------



## Stihlalltheway

WetGunPowder said:


> We'll have to see how long it lasts-Now that he has a full time job. WITH a dress code!


If the dress code requires no beard I would quit. Not that I can grow much of a beard yet, but it's the principle.


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> That's NOT a beard...I had a bigger beard when I was a baby!!!


Pictures!


----------



## WetGunPowder

I call a council meeting for Friday night at the races. Who is up for some grillin and swillin?


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Can somebody post the race dates again just or reference? Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihlalltheway said:


> Can somebody post the race dates again just or reference? Sorry for any inconvenience.


Rush city races this Saturday..
Set up at 2:00??



Sharpen yer chains...


----------



## Stihl Livin

That's right hedge you are coming up for these races aren't you


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> That's NOT a beard...I had a bigger beard when I was a baby!!!




Wow Andy, you were an ugly baby too!


----------



## hoskvarna

dieselfitter said:


> View attachment 359151
> 
> Wow Andy, you were an ugly baby too!


Ill bet ur moma had a hard time keepin that clean


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihl Livin said:


> That's right hedge you are coming up for these races aren't you


I am...
Gonna cut and split some wood at the Dodgegeek homestead Friday, and goof off and make cookies Saturday...


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> I am...
> Gonna cut and split some wood at the Dodgegeek homestead Friday, and goof off and make cookies Saturday...


Maybe you shouldn't keep your plans a secret.


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> Maybe you shouldn't keep your plans a secret.


Good grief.. Sarah started a thread on both sites for it!!!
Hiding in plain site??


----------



## andydodgegeek

Yes that is correct, a mini GTG at The Dodgegeeks house on friday. We will be cutting and splitting and screwin' around with chainsaws untill we are tired of it. Then we are thinking we will go to the tractor pulls at the Chisago county fair. Saturday chainsaw races begin at 4:00, we will be there setting up at 2:00. After the races we are thinking about heading to Grantsburg to the waterskips and watch there fireworks display at dusk. I sure hope alot of you come to the races, it takes a bit to set these things up ya know. Every one is welcome to come and partake in any and all the activities. It would be nice to have somewhat of a head count for friday, Sarah said she was gonna make venison tacos.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I would like to come up but the bloodsucking auto insurance company-whoops I mean the wonderful auto insurance folks need their money. Had a great time last year.


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> Good grief.. Sarah started a thread on both sites for it!!!
> Hiding in plain site??


I would've expected a personal invitation.


----------



## andydodgegeek

wendell said:


> I would've expected a personal invitation.


Hey Wendell, your invited.


----------



## jonsered raket

Ill be there friday after work. What time are the pulls starting?

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Ill be there friday after work. What time are the pulls starting?
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


7pm


----------



## jonsered raket

Id try to get off early but too many stihls to repair.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

wendell said:


> I would've expected a personal invitation.


It's a standing invitation...


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Unless something catastrophic happens I will be there to help with whatever is needed. And bring saws.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I'll be there at 4 am for breakfast Friday morning. Will your neighbors get mad if we had the wood splitters running at 430??? Hi Sarah! How is your day going?? Lol...

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'll be there at 4 am for breakfast Friday morning. Will your neighbors get mad if we had the wood splitters running at 430??? Hi Sarah! How is your day going?? Lol...
> 
> Sent from the better side of the river...


Shouldn't be a problem. Maybe we shoot blast a couple hundred rounds thru some pistols before we work the wood pile.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

andydodgegeek said:


> Shouldn't be a problem. Maybe we shoot blast a couple hundred rounds thru some pistols before we work the wood pile.


Perfect! Nothing says good morning like gunfire and tannerite.

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## Stihl Livin

Hi Jon


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Stihl Livin said:


> Hi Jon


 Good afternoon, Is it Friday yet??

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Good afternoon, Is it Friday yet??
> 
> Sent from the better side of the river...


It's my Friday...
Still haven't packed stuff up...
Still at the shop...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

wendell said:


> I would've expected a
> 
> 
> wendell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would've expected a personal invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Wendell - will you PLEASE pleasepleasepleaseplease come!?!?!
Click to expand...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hey, folks, seriously... I do hope a bunch of folks come out! We picked Rush City cuz we got a good response- its MUCH more fun when we got a bunch of folks! We'll have extra saws if ya'll all want to come on out & run something different! Hope to see ya for the races, and come on over on Friday to the Dodgegeeks if you want to cut some wood and eat some tacos!


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hey, folks, seriously... I do hope a bunch of folks come out! We picked Rush City cuz we got a good response- its MUCH more fun when we got a bunch of folks! We'll have extra saws if ya'll all want to come on out & run something different! Hope to see ya for the races, and come on over on Friday to the Dodgegeeks if you want to cut some wood and eat some tacos!


You said the magic word, TACO'S, I'll be there. I'm feeling gassy already.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Hedgerow said:


> It's my Friday...
> Still haven't packed stuff up...
> Still at the shop...


Well get truckin'!... no snow yet, just sayin.

Sent from the better side of the river...


----------



## andydodgegeek

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Well get truckin'!... no snow yet, just sayin.
> 
> Sent from the better side of the river...


I'm guessing those suthern folks will be wearing there coats and complaining bout how chilly it is up here.


----------



## wendell

Thank you very much, Sarah. Unfortunately, I am in NC at the moment.

But I really appreciate you asking.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

wendell said:


> Thank you very much, Sarah. Unfortunately, I am in NC at the moment.
> 
> But I really appreciate you asking.





Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## andydodgegeek

wendell said:


> Thank you very much, Sarah. Unfortunately, I am sitting in a lawn chair at the moment.
> 
> But I really appreciate you asking.


You can bring your chair with.


----------



## wendell

andydodgegeek said:


> You can bring your chair with.


I'd rather have you make me a stool.


----------



## andydodgegeek

wendell said:


> I'd rather have you make me a stool.


I just finished one up about half an hour ago.


----------



## andydodgegeek

[QUOTE="andydodgegeek, post: 4882460, member: 67920"I just finished one up about half an hour ago.][/QUOTE]
Damn, I just made another stool. Gonna work on a whole set. Maybe make a table.


----------



## Philbert

Have fun guys. Have to choose just one chainsaw event this week, and still trying to make the races on Saturday. 

Philbert


----------



## dieselfitter

I was hoping to head up for the mini GTG and Taco's but my better half has other plans. 
Andy, I'll be at your place at tomorrow at noon to help out.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

All I gotta say is WOW. what an amazing day. I'll post some pics tomorrow, but old guy, his grandson, Heavyfuel, Hedgerow, and Levi cut, split & neatly stacked our wood shed full... We figure we started with about 1-1.5 cord at the start of the day, and the full shed holds about 11.
THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Pics as promised....


----------



## sunfish

Nice wood shed full of wood!!!

When you see a splitter up on blocks, you usually know who was using it...


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

sunfish said:


> Nice wood shed full of wood!!!
> 
> When you see a splitter up on blocks, you usually know who was using it...


I bet it wasn't Sarah..


----------



## andydodgegeek

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I bet it wasn't Sarah..


Yep, Sarah asked me for a stool so she could reach.


----------



## jonsered raket

After the early breakfast to celebrate pele55's birthday and the great day of racing and hanging out at the chisago county fair i am BEAT! What a good turnout and a great time. Its nice to see 100 random bystanders so interested.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Headed south... 
It was awesome seeing the crew again!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

It was a good weekend. Thanks to all who helped and participated. And an extra big thanks to Matt, Lisa, Hannah, Levi, Jon Glover, Jon & Cheryl & their grandson JR for being so awesome and helping me and Sarah fill our wood shed with cut, split & stacked firewood. We had an extremely good time hanging out with you all.


----------



## Hedgerow

Where's the picture of the giant cottonwood stool??


----------



## kdeerpark

I had a great time! Thanks Andy and Sara and everyone else that helped. Hope the out of staters had a good time.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Where's the picture of the giant cottonwood stool??


Oops... Only posted it in the races... Here ya go! 








Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Dave25

Thanks to everyone who put the races together. It was my first time and it was a blast. Hope to make it out to others!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Dave25 said:


> Thanks to everyone who put the races together. It was my first time and it was a blast. Hope to make it out to others!


As usual i was running around like a chicken with his head cut off, I never even got a chance to meet you but I was wondering who the fella with the Echo saws was. Hope to see you again. How far away do you live?


----------



## Dave25

andydodgegeek said:


> As usual i was running around like a chicken with his head cut off, I never even got a chance to meet you but I was wondering who the fella with the Echo saws was. Hope to see you again. How far away do you live?


Yep that was i. It seems like a lot of work to put together some races. I live in cambridge mn


----------



## andydodgegeek

Dave25 said:


> Yep that was i. It seems like a lot of work to put together some races. I live in cambridge mn


Cool, I'm just over in Harris. Have to get together sometime. This coming Saturday we are doing a charity firewood cut up by Danbury Wisconsin if you got nothing going on you are welcome to join
Its always a good time and for a good cause.


----------



## Dave25

andydodgegeek said:


> Cool, I'm just over in Harris. Have to get together sometime. This coming Saturday we are doing a charity firewood cut up by Danbury Wisconsin if you got nothing going on you are welcome to join
> Its always a good time and for a good cause.


Ok sweet. I will have to see what i have going on. Adam has help me get into the swing of things. He got that echo running good.


----------



## dieselfitter

I have a few pictures. Not from the best vantage point. I hope you recognize everyone by the back of their head.








I'm trying to post more pic's. I have a lot of trouble with it for some reason.


----------



## Hedgerow

Keep posting them Tim!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Sorry for the delay in posting the race results!
Up to 45: Duane's (5r-inc) homelite xl
46-55: Damon's 5100
56-65: Damon's 6401
66-75: Andy's 266XP
76-85: Wes's 2171
Over 85: Andy's 2101
Mods:
Up to 45: Levi's 023 
46-55: Derrick's 2152
56-65: Dale's (Adam) 630
66-75: Andy's 440
76-85: Jon (Heavyfuel) running JD's (Grandpatractor) piped saw (7900?)
Over 85: Dale's (Adam) 930
Big bar fastest through the wood: Derrick's 288
49sp: Derrick's 
Vintage: Andy's 2100

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## dieselfitter

Hedgerow said:


> Keep posting them Tim!!!


Could you post a picture of Levi's MS023 (Black Death!)? I was fun watching Levi run that saw.


----------



## dieselfitter

That stool looked comfortable. I like the matching ottoman.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I made myself a chainsaw tree in the garage for storing saws, I like it.






Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

It sure is nice to finally have a spot for all my saws. I hated having them strewn about the floor and shelves.





Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Nice.

How do you prune it?

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

dieselfitter said:


> Could you post a picture of Levi's MS023 (Black Death!)? I was fun watching Levi run that saw.


I will try to find one tomorrow...

Love the saw tree Andy!!
But you got too many Stihl's in there...


----------



## andydodgegeek

You may notice there are actually more huskys than stihls.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishnuts2

andydodgegeek said:


> It sure is nice to finally have a spot for all my saws. I hated having them strewn about the floor and shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Couldn't help but notice the mini Home Theater on the top shelf by the saw tree. There must be a story with it!
That's a well outfitted tree, for sure. Lots of envy from my corner.


----------



## dieselfitter

Philbert said:


> Nice.
> 
> How do you prune it?
> 
> Philbert


This is how:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/for-sale-chainsaws.260326/


----------



## andydodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> This is how:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/for-sale-chainsaws.260326/


I use a cordless pole pruner.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> You may notice there are actually more huskys than stihls.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


I was blinded by all the white!!


----------



## sunfish

Hedgerow said:


> I was blinded by all the white!!


That white blinds a lot of folks!


----------



## old guy

Nice tree Andy, I was surprised at how big the shop was after you got the trailer loaded Sat.
I see my gas & oil made it back.

John


----------



## Hedgerow

dieselfitter said:


> Could you post a picture of Levi's MS023 (Black Death!)? I was fun watching Levi run that saw.


The 420 slayer...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> The 420 slayer...
> View attachment 360436




Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> The 420 slayer...
> View attachment 360436


That's it. I'm sellin the 420.

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## wendell

sarahdodgegeek said:


> That's it. I'm sellin the 420.
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Maybe you just need to dye it black?


----------



## Philbert

(Orange is the new black . . . )

Philbert


----------



## 5R-INC

The saw tree looks great. It would hold all of my saws but you must need like three more of them to get all your saws off the floor.


----------



## Philbert

They are all "pole saws"now!

Philbert


----------



## Dave25

I might be able to make it to the charity cut on saturday. Might not get there till 10:30-11 but how does a guy get more info on where it is at?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Sweet! We'd love to have you along no matter what time!  
I'll pm ya my phone, we can set you up with what is needed. Basically, we all just go over to Denny & Barbs and cut split & stack. 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## andydodgegeek

Philbert said:


> They are all "pole saws"now!
> 
> Philbert


You do indeed have a corny sense of humor. Keep it up.


----------



## Dave25

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Sweet! We'd love to have you along no matter what time!
> I'll pm ya my phone, we can set you up with what is needed. Basically, we all just go over to Denny & Barbs and cut split & stack.
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Got the pm, busy day at work, ill get a hold of one of you two tomorrow.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Well, folks, I hate to do this, but last second change of plans... 
We are a bit light on folks available, and it's supposed to be hot as the dickens this Saturday. I talked to Barb, and she recommended a reschedule. 

Let's pick another day! Looks like August 16/17 might be only time available in August, then we're into September! (cripes where does the time go?!) Sept 6/7 or 13/14. 
Let's lock it in quick-there's an awful lot of wood to cut!!!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Stihl Livin

Actually the August date works for me for once. But then again its a couple weeks out.


----------



## Philbert

Well, Hayward is only another half hour farther than Danbury . . . maybe Lumberjack World Championships? Anyone going?

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Well, Hayward is only another half hour farther than Danbury . . . maybe Lumberjack World Championships? Anyone going?
> 
> Philbert


Is that this weekend?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Philbert

Yep. 

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

Philbert said:


> Well, Hayward is only another half hour farther than Danbury . . . maybe Lumberjack World Championships? Anyone going?
> 
> Philbert


I'd love to go, maybe someday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andydodgegeek

A little update on my old dodge. It hasn't been run since 2003, I hooked a hose from the fuel pump into a gas can, threw a battery in it and it fired right up!!! Ran good, 60psi oil pressure, no strange noises. Made my day!!! Today I'm gonna see if I can get the brakes to work.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

I suppose I should clarify which old dodge, I have a lot. I'm talking my new to me 63 town wagon powerwagon .

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hey, folks... Wondering if anyone out there has a clutch cover for the saw below. We're out getting parts for one of our dodge truck projects, and this young feller is all bummed out cuz the saw he bought with his own money and uses for helpin folk has a cracked cover right at the tensioner screw and it will no longer hold tension on the chain. I know the saw ain't much but he sure is proud of it. Anyone got a part laying around?






Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Philbert

I don't. But he can buy an Intenz bar if he can't find a replacement cover.

Philbert

http://www.oregonproducts.com/pdf/bars/IntenzBarsF_B0601.pdf

http://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/products/bars/pro_91_91Intenz.htm


----------



## BugaBoots

Would that be the same as the old wild thing? I have a parts one of them laying around.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Not sure. It said 2600 farmhand on it...don't know anything about poulans, not sure if its interchangeable. 
After I posted this earlier he told me how it was the first thing he bought with his own money. He was a real nice feller, maybe just titch on the slow side... Maybe about 25 years old or so.... I got the feeling he didn't have much stuff of his own. 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## dieselfitter

sarahdodgegeek said:


> it was the first thing he bought with his own money. *He was a real nice feller, maybe just titch on the slow side... *Maybe about 25 years old or so.... I got the feeling he didn't have much stuff of his own.
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


He should join us here on AS, he'll fit right in!


----------



## wendell

dieselfitter said:


> He should join us here on AS, he'll fit right in!


Because she said he was on the slow side?!?


----------



## Hedgerow

I will check in the parts box...
Should be the same as the 3314...


----------



## old guy

Matt, that 2600 looks the same as my 2900 and my loaner wildthing is out right now so I cant compare them.

John


----------



## dieselfitter

wendell said:


> Because she said he was on the slow side?!?


Well, I guess if I have to explain it...


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> Well, Hayward is only another half hour farther than Danbury . . . maybe Lumberjack World Championships? Anyone going?



Well, 5+ hours of windshield time, plus $20 admission fee, for 4 hours of finals didn't win out over stuff I needed to do at home. Especially, after we found the STIHL Collegiate Timbersports event on some obscure cable channel Friday night. . . . I would like to go sometime - probably on one of the earlier days, where there is stuff going on all day.

Philbert


----------



## old guy

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hey, folks... Wondering if anyone out there has a clutch cover for the saw below. We're out getting parts for one of our dodge truck projects, and this young feller is all bummed out cuz the saw he bought with his own money and uses for helpin folk has a cracked cover right at the tensioner screw and it will no longer hold tension on the chain. I know the saw ain't much but he sure is proud of it. Anyone got a part laying around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Sarah, give me a call at 612 978 1524 I have another option here.

John


----------



## Philbert

Anything this weekend? I have 'Pine County' penciled in. 

Thanks. 

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Anything this weekend? I have 'Pine County' penciled in.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


No races at pine county this year. Just too much to try to do all the local fairs. We are going to be racing at grantsburg again.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Dodgegeeks, if that fellow still needs a clutch cover I may be able to get one off a junker from the local shop.


----------



## Philbert

andydodgegeek said:


> No races at pine county this year. Just too much to try to do all the local fairs. We are going to be racing at grantsburg again.


You 2 do an amazing amount - hard to keep up, so I have to keep checking the calendar!

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Got a clutch cover off a poluan 2775 farmhand with a chain brake that should fit. Can send it on its way monday if its still needed.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Got a clutch cover off a poluan 2775 farmhand with a chain brake that should fit. Can send it on its way monday if its still needed.



sure, why not. Old guy is donating a saw to the cause, just in case a replacement cover doesn't fix the situation! Thanks to both of you lots!


Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Anybody on the north side of the twin cities looking for some free firewood shoot me a pm


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Nobody wants free firewood?


----------



## Stihl Livin

If it was south of the cities I would take it


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Can't believe the Stool Maker hasn't jumped on it


----------



## Stihl Livin

He's to busy making a stool


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Right


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sorry man I never got back to ya. I am very busy right now, just no extra time. I have been buying Dodge's left and right. Now I'm working on them. I'd love to get some elm but just don't know when I could find the time to go get it. I got about 4 loads of pine logs I got to pick up soon and they are only about 2 miles from my house. Hope to do some milling this fall/winter.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

No problem man. Believe me I understand the busy thing


----------



## Philbert

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Nobody wants free firewood?


Garage is full. Generous offer though!

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Got a powerwagon going!


----------



## hoskvarna

Did he come back or keep drivin? Looks sweet, now a paint job eh


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> Did he come back or keep drivin? Looks sweet, now a paint job eh


Weird. It must only take 1 video per post... Lets try that again...


----------



## andydodgegeek

That was sweet. That truck hasn't been driven since about 2003. I drained the fuel tank, blew out the fuel line, replaced the filter, rebuilt the carb, put in a battery and it runs pretty descent. I also changed the oil, fixed a coolant leak, and replaced all the hoses under the hood. I did a quick honing of the master cylinder and installed a rebuild kit in it then bled the wheel cylinders. Nice working on a Montana truck, all the bleeders came loose easily. Exciting day!!!


----------



## Philbert

(Second video is blocked 'Private')

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

Philbert said:


> (Second video is blocked 'Private')
> 
> Philbert


Sarah just fixed it.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Here are all 3 of them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

This is the one that's gonna be a Cummins powered 4x4.





Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlx8

Speakin of saw races, how did that old junkie 08s do when you raced it? did you race it in the grandma class or what? Stihl haven't run it, just like lookin at it.


----------



## stihlx8

andydodgegeek said:


> It sure is nice to finally have a spot for all my saws. I hated having them strewn about the floor and shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


Nice someone gets their stuff done. Been thinking about making one of those trees, but like most things stihl thinkin.


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> This is the one that's gonna be a Cummins powered 4x4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


we have a 2 1/2 ton around that same era.been sittin long time.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> we have a 2 1/2 ton around that same era.been sittin long time.


Dodge? Pics??!!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## andydodgegeek

stihlx8 said:


> Speakin of saw races, how did that old junkie 08s do when you raced it? did you race it in the grandma class or what? Stihl haven't run it, just like lookin at it.


Grandma beat me!!! Actually it does pretty fair, I run it in the vintage class. I won the class this last time, but it was with a Husqvarna 2100xp. Not really a fair race when you got the 08 vs the 2100. Its all just for fun though.


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> we have a 2 1/2 ton around that same era.been sittin long time.


Is it for sale??? Shhhh!!! Don't let Sarah know I'm secretly looking to buy more Dodge trucks.


----------



## hoskvarna

I think so, I'll ask dad. Settin on blocks now used tires and wheels on wagon trailer. Try to get some pics.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> Is it for sale??? Shhhh!!! Don't let Sarah know I'm secretly looking to buy more Dodge trucks.



Ah hem... 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## hoskvarna

here's your pics Andy


----------



## hoskvarna

first 2 pics are a 47 1ton dually. Other 1 is a 46 3/4ton step side long box. Some more eye candy Andy.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'll take them all!!!


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> I'll take them all!!!


we can prolly work somethig out


----------



## Philbert

hoskvarna said:


> we can prolly work somethig out


Heck, the 1 ton should be able to pull the 3/4 ton up to Minnesota, right?

Andy just needs a bus ticket to Iowa and some gas money!


Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

I don't think so. It was last licensed in 64. I don't ever remember it runnin.


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> we can prolly work somethig out


I'll trade ya an 029!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

You know, the FARM BOSS


----------



## hoskvarna

Not a big fan of white & orange. Solid color orange, more better.


----------



## GM_Grimmy

hoskvarna said:


> Not a big fan of white & orange. Solid color orange, more better.


He likes working on things all the time!


----------



## hoskvarna

No comment


----------



## Mo. Jim

hoskvarna said:


> No comment


 I would cancel the deal or quadruple the price or mabey declare them Persona Non Grata for the next Oakfest.


----------



## dieselfitter

Mo. Jim said:


> I would cancel the deal or quadruple the price or mabey declare them Persona Non Grata for the next Oakfest.


Lets not be rash.
Andy, throw a minimac into the deal!


----------



## Philbert

dieselfitter said:


> Lets not be rash.
> Andy, throw a minimac into the deal!


And a stool. Maybe a whole set of stools . . .

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

Oh boy


----------



## SawTroll

GM_Grimmy said:


> He likes working on things all the time!



Well the all Orange ones usually are easier to work on, despite it more seldom is needed!


----------



## Ronaldo

SawTroll said:


> Well the all Orange ones usually are easier to work on, despite it more seldom is needed!


Here we go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mo. Jim

Ronaldo said:


> Here we go!!!!!!!!


 Evening Ron, hang on and get deep in the saddle, this rodeo is just getting started.


----------



## Ronaldo

Mo. Jim said:


> Evening Ron, hang on and get deep in the saddle, this rodeo is just getting started.


Hi there, Jim!
I do like rodeos.


----------



## hoskvarna

Never been to chainsaw rodeo, yee haw...........


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Across the road and creek there is some logging going on. Turns out my dad knows the landowner so I asked if I could go in and cut up the tops and whatever else was left behind. He said go ahead. Talked to the loggers about what was fair game on the landing. "Anything under 7 feet" I was told. Well, anything except this pile:




But it's not like that's the only cull logs/butt cuts. And the snakes seem to like the piles in the weeds more, too. There's plenty for everyone. Already on my 5th pickup load.






Think I need a bigger trailer...


----------



## Ronaldo

Looks like some nice easy pickens....gotta like that.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Friday nights racing at SCV Raceway has been changed to Saturday this week with a Big 360 Sprint car show. Who is up for a council meeting at the track on Saturday night? Free gate admission if you tell 'em your from Boyd's Outdoor Power!


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Friday nights racing at SCV Raceway has been changed to Saturday this week with a Big 360 Sprint car show. Who is up for a council meeting at the track on Saturday night? Free gate admission if you tell 'em your from Boyd's Outdoor Power!


Me and Sarah are going to be in a local car show Saturday or we would be interested in coming.


----------



## Philbert

Back to chainsaws . . . .there is a RNSR event penciled in my calendar for Saturday the 23rd? 

Philbert


----------



## 5R-INC

Chainsaw races at Burnett county fair in grantsburg on Saturday the 23rd.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

For those off you who may not have heard... Denny's dad, Ben passed away yesterday, please keep the Blodgetts in your thoughts. 

They were definitely in my thoughts today when i realized we hadn't set a new date for the next charity cut. September 13 looks to be a good date (Saturday) that will allow a bit of healing time, and hopefully let the weather mellow also. 

More to come, but hope to see you there! Please indicate if you plan to attend so plans can be made!

See y'all soon!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Thought I'd let y'all know... the funeral for Ben Blodgett will be held at Yellow Lake Lutheran Church on Monday, August 18th at 11.00 a.m. with visitation one hour prior.

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## jonsered raket

Anyone know what time on Saturday?

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Anyone know what time on Saturday?
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


You talking about Grantsburg? I believe its 10:00. Anyone know how the wood is getting there?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## jonsered raket

Maybe I can talk Boyd into helping get the logs, are they at jds?

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

Yes the logs are at JD's, we can haul them on my 47 again but I will need help loading them. I will try to talk with JD this week and see what his plans are. My skid steer is down right now so someone else will have to provide that. I blew a seal in one of my lift arms, gonna try to fix it tomorrow.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We'll miss you, Ben...


----------



## Philbert

I now have a conflict with the Grantsburg event and will not be able to attend. Sorry. Stay safe and have fun!

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

Who is planning to come to the grantsburg fair chainsaw races this Saturday? Me and Sarah will be there.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Ill be there unless something big comes up. Need a break from football anyways.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I have a benefit to attend so I won't be able to make it


----------



## jonsered raket

Ill be there, I'm skipping a close friends wedding just to make it. I justify it by making it to the reception.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5R-INC

Damon and I will be there. Even got the old strunk speed demon running.


----------



## svk

Hi all. For some reason I'm still not getting notifications on this thread. Hope you are all doing well. 

Not much time to cut recently but I'll be at it again once fall rolls around.


----------



## old guy

Cheryl & I will be there, bringing 4 saws.
Andy, can ya throw my gas & oil on the trailer, I left it on the trailer at the last race. thanks

John


----------



## andydodgegeek

Yup, I'll make a mental note. We'll see how that works out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Well guess what. I cant make it saturday. Whole lotta football and a family reunion i was unaware of. Please take lots of pictures.


----------



## f1100turbo

Hello I'm from Eastern Iowa and am subscribing to this thread.
So is there like a test or something to be apart of this community? [emoji85] 
Maybe I have to list my saws to show my worth?
Disassemble a ms series saw in 15 minutes or less? [emoji102] 

Anyway I'm here saying hi !

TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## Ronaldo

f1100turbo said:


> Hello I'm from Eastern Iowa and am subscribing to this thread.
> So is there like a test or something to be apart of this community? [emoji85]
> Maybe I have to list my saws to show my worth?
> Disassemble a ms series saw in 15 minutes or less? [emoji102]
> 
> Anyway I'm here saying hi !
> 
> TURBS
> 
> "SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


Glad you stopped in to say Hi. 

Nope, no test needed. I am between Marshalltown and Cedar Rapids, where are you located? You could list the saws you own, that way we could get to know you better.
What is SABRE OWNERS UNITED?


----------



## kdeerpark

I planning on being on Sat.


----------



## f1100turbo

Ronaldo said:


> Glad you stopped in to say Hi.
> 
> Nope, no test needed. I am between Marshalltown and Cedar Rapids, where are you located? You could list the saws you own, that way we could get to know you better.
> What is SABRE OWNERS UNITED?


I am located about 30 miles east of cedar rapids and on hi way 30.
1) Ms170
1) Ms180
1) Ms250
1) 026
1) Ms290
1) ms360
2) ms 390 ' s
1) ms361
1) ms440 

I belong to another forum "forest river rv" forum and I logged into this site via tapatalk and my Frf handle.
I have a 2011 palomino sabre 36' 5th wheel camper.

I posted earlier today here about my ms440 going down last night "pics" below.
Stupid cir clip came out of the groove. 
Big bore kit on the way.






My ms361 I built from a new crank case up.





TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## kdeerpark

I should of read my reply before posting. hope to see everyone on Sat.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl

Thought for a sec you were a proud owner of a Sabre lawn mower! Welcome aboard, looks like you got quite the collection. All the right color too


----------



## f1100turbo

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> Thought for a sec you were a proud owner of a Sabre lawn mower! Welcome aboard, looks like you got quite the collection. All the right color too


Thank you!
I like my orange n white.

TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## andydodgegeek

f1100turbo said:


> Thank you!
> I like my orange n white.
> 
> TURBS
> 
> "SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


Welcome aboard. Now you'd better RUN not walk to your nearest Husqvarna dealer!!!





Just giving you the business, I like all of em.


----------



## f1100turbo

andydodgegeek said:


> Welcome aboard. Now you'd better RUN not walk to your nearest Husqvarna dealer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just giving you the business, I like all of em.


Ty!
[emoji106] [emoji482] 

TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## Ronaldo

Welcome f1100turbo! We are not far from one another. Look forward to getting to know you.
Hey, I like em all too, I just prefer some over others.


----------



## srcarr52

f1100turbo said:


> I am located about 30 miles east of cedar rapids and on hi way 30.
> 1) Ms170
> 1) Ms180
> 1) Ms250
> 1) 026
> 1) Ms290
> 1) ms360
> 2) ms 390 ' s
> 1) ms361
> 1) ms440
> 
> I belong to another forum "forest river rv" forum and I logged into this site via tapatalk and my Frf handle.
> I have a 2011 palomino sabre 36' 5th wheel camper.
> 
> I posted earlier today here about my ms440 going down last night "pics" below.
> Stupid cir clip came out of the groove.
> Big bore kit on the way.
> 
> View attachment 364606
> View attachment 364607
> View attachment 364608
> 
> 
> My ms361 I built from a new crank case up.
> 
> View attachment 364609
> 
> 
> 
> TURBS
> 
> "SABRE OWNERS UNITED"



What are you doing with all them small saws?


----------



## f1100turbo

srcarr52 said:


> What are you doing with all them small saws?


[emoji12] looking for a big saw!

TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## f1100turbo

Ronaldo said:


> Welcome f1100turbo! We are not far from one another. Look forward to getting to know you.
> Hey, I like em all too, I just prefer some over others.


Likewise on all accounts! 

TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

f1100turbo said:


> [emoji12] looking for a big saw!
> 
> TURBS
> 
> "SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


 Come on up to Wisconsin. Still plenty out there yet. Got 'em in all makes, colors, new and old. Even old 2-man chainsaws if you want.


----------



## f1100turbo

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Come on up to Wisconsin. Still plenty out there yet. Got 'em in all makes, colors, new and old. Even old 2-man chainsaws if you want.


You can mail a 660 to!



TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## old guy

andydodgegeek said:


> Welcome aboard. Now you'd better RUN not walk to your nearest Husqvarna dealer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just giving you the business, I like all of em.





andydodgegeek said:


> Welcome aboard. Now you'd better RUN not walk to your nearest Husqvarna dealer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just giving you the business, I like all of em.


Tell em how it is Andy! Hey, how did these three creamsickles git in my garage?

John


----------



## Philbert

Somebody has been watching Andy. . .

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Somebody has been watching Andy. . .
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 364679


Lmfao I came straight to this thread to post the same photo but you beat me to it.


----------



## hoskvarna

Philbert said:


> Somebody has been watching Andy. . .
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 364679




oh my! Andys influencing others

keep the good work Andy


----------



## Mo. Jim

I heard on the radio this morning that a child sex offender wanted here in NW Mo. was arrested in Minnesota some where. A big thanks and kudos from Mo.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Want to watch me make a stool? Come to the Grantsburg, Wisconsin fair this Saturday and check out the races. I usually make a stool at the fair. I made an enormous stool at the Chisago county fair this year, everyone wanted to sit in it. It was very wet and smelly and when people sat on it they got wet and smelly. Fresh cut cottonwood, phooey!!!


----------



## f1100turbo

Got the 460 big bore kit today.
Saw is back together and running!
Did a few warm up pulls cutting the thick humid air and tucked it into bed for the night, grabbed a beer and am enjoying the Midwest humidity from my air conditioned living room riding the easy chair around.[emoji123] 

TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## 5R-INC

A big thanks to everyone that helped put on a good show today at the fair. Wasn't much fun for me limping around put everyone did a great job. Good to see everyone again too.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Kid rock concert at the state fair... Wow. Talk about a party.


----------



## f1100turbo

Stihlalltheway said:


> Kid rock concert at the state fair... Wow. Talk about a party.


He was just in small town Monticello iowa a few weeks back at the Jones county fair!
Rocked it!

TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I suppose I should post some results, shouldn't I? 
Stock classes first:
Under 46cc: Dan Roberts with Duane's 420 dolmar 
46-55: Kevin (kddeerpark) with my next saw, the Husky 550xp (he said I could have it) 
56-65: Chris (pele55) with jonsered 2260
66-75: Kevin (kddeerpark) with his jonsered 2171 (Kevin was on fire today)!)
76-86: Damon with his 8400 dolmar. 
Over 86: Andy (andydodgegeek) - husky 2101 
Andy the modifieds:
46-55: sarah (sarahdodgegeek) - treemonkeyed stihl 026 (woo hoo!)
56-65: derrick (derrick Johnson) with his jonsered 2165
66-75: Andy (andydodgegeek) - treemonkeyed stihl 440
76-86: Jd (grandpatractor) 7900 dolmar piped saw
Over 86: Adam (dale) (jonsered racket) (dragon) - jonsered 930
In the vintage class, Damon took the zip class and Kevin took the rest with his stihl 038

Although hedgerow, you were missed, it did give the rest of us a chance to win some races!
We had a couple locals participating which was cool, (Austin and Shane) and a few other folks not listed above who came, sawed like mad, won some and lost some. Thanks to all those above, plus the whole Roberts clan, moody, Old guy (Jon), Doug (don't know your handle, sorry!) And heavyfuel (Jon) 
Was also good to see Denny and Barb! Sure would be great to have this crew and more when we go to interfaith to cut on Sept 13!


----------



## Stihlalltheway

f1100turbo said:


> He was just in small town Monticello iowa a few weeks back at the Jones county fair!
> Rocked it!
> 
> TURBS
> 
> "SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


Im a little sad he skipped the whole rebel soul album. He made up for it with rock n roll Jesus.


----------



## f1100turbo

Stihlalltheway said:


> Im a little sad he skipped the whole rebel soul album. He made up for it with rock n roll Jesus.


It happens! 

TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## Stihlalltheway

f1100turbo said:


> It happens!
> 
> TURBS
> 
> "SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


I aint complaining. Love me a good rock concert.


----------



## f1100turbo

Stihlalltheway said:


> I aint complaining. Love me a good rock concert.


I concur! 

Luke bryan was kick a $$ to!

TURBS

"SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


----------



## svk

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I suppose I should post some results, shouldn't I?
> Stock classes first:
> Under 46cc: Dan Roberts with Duane's 420 dolmar
> 46-55: Kevin (kddeerpark) with my next saw, the Husky 550xp (he said I could have it)
> 56-65: Chris (pele55) with jonsered 2260
> 66-75: Kevin (kddeerpark) with his jonsered 2171 (Kevin was on fire today)!)
> 76-86: Damon with his 8400 dolmar.
> Over 86: Andy (andydodgegeek) - husky 2101
> Andy the modifieds:
> 46-55: sarah (sarahdodgegeek) - treemonkeyed stihl 026 (woo hoo!)
> 56-65: derrick (derrick Johnson) with his jonsered 2165
> 66-75: Andy (andydodgegeek) - treemonkeyed stihl 440
> 76-86: Jd (grandpatractor) 7900 dolmar piped saw
> Over 86: Adam (dale) (jonsered racket) (dragon) - jonsered 930
> In the vintage class, Damon took the zip class and Kevin took the rest with his stihl 038
> 
> Although hedgerow, you were missed, it did give the rest of us a chance to win some races!
> We had a couple locals participating which was cool, (Austin and Shane) and a few other folks not listed above who came, sawed like mad, won some and lost some. Thanks to all those above, plus the whole Roberts clan, moody, Old guy (Jon), Doug (don't know your handle, sorry!) And heavyfuel (Jon)
> Was also good to see Denny and Barb! Sure would be great to have this crew and more when we go to interfaith to cut on Sept 13!


I'm seeing a slight correlation to Husky/Jon and Dolmar dominance of stock classes. 

The end.


----------



## Stihlalltheway

f1100turbo said:


> I concur!
> 
> Luke bryan was kick a $$ to!
> 
> TURBS
> 
> "SABRE OWNERS UNITED"


I like you new guy. I like you a lot.


----------



## old guy

Thanks again to Sarah & Andy, without them this stuff just wouldn't happen.

John


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

old guy said:


> Thanks again to Sarah & Andy, without them this stuff just wouldn't happen.
> 
> John


And the glovers, and the roberts, and the old guys, and everyone else! Would be much less fun, and a lot more work without everyone else!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Went to the MN state fair for the first time in 10 years on Friday. Up on Machinery Hill I found 1 familar sign in with all the lawn mower signs.




Had saws from the MS 170/171 through the 660. And a GS 461 Rock Boss concreate saw. Wonder if that fuel tank would fit on my 046/460 mutt saw...




Also looked at the Old Iron display. Tractors, hit-n-miss engines and this old boy, a Kinnard-Haines Co. "Flour City" 40-70. Weight of 22,000 lbs. if I remember corectly.



Wandered over later to the channel 11 barn for the 6 pm news. Was toward the back of the crowd watching the news when the next thing I know this happened: (I'm the one wearing the hat)




During one of the commerical brakes Randy Shaver came back with a helper and asked if I wanted to be on tv for a segment at the end of the news on a stand at the fair doing free facial hair trimming. Told him ok then quick called a friend to watch and dvr it. All I did was stand up in front of the crowd for a few mintues on tv with the other 3 guys while they talked about the stand. Never did find the stand doing the free trimming. Got my picture with a few other news people too. Not too bad for the first time back in 10 years.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

For all you bacon fans out there, "Pud" the 800 lb. pig at the state fair. Wonder how much bacon you'd get from him...


----------



## svk

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> View attachment 365270
> 
> For all you bacon fans out there, "Pud" the 800 lb. pig at the state fair. Wonder how much bacon you'd get from him...


Lol must be uncomfortable to have his nuts smashed every time he sleeps on his belly lol.


----------



## Fishnuts2

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> View attachment 365270
> 
> For all you bacon fans out there, "Pud" the 800 lb. pig at the state fair. Wonder how much bacon you'd get from him...


I'd wager not much bacon on him. Lots of lard though. He's probably not interested in either of those scenarios. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Fishnuts2 said:


> I'd wager not much bacon on him. Lots of lard though. He's probably not interested in either of those scenarios.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if it is true but I heard that larger boars are usually very rank/gamey and therefore inedible.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Has anyone seem or heard from the monkey lately


----------



## Mo. Jim

svk said:


> Not sure if it is true but I heard that larger boars are usually very rank/gamey and therefore inedible.


 That big boy you would nut and wait untill about december to butcher. Render him out and make a lot of whole hog sausage. It would put Jimmy Dean's to shame.


----------



## BugaBoots

Correct me if i am wrong here, the charity cut is going to be on the 13? I was talking with the wife and sounds like i will be able to attend. 
I may be able to bring a buddy or 2 if there available to help as well, possibly even a spliter if that would be helpful.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

BugaBoots said:


> Correct me if i am wrong here, the charity cut is going to be on the 13? I was talking with the wife and sounds like i will be able to attend.
> I may be able to bring a buddy or 2 if there available to help as well, possibly even a spliter if that would be helpful.


Hot dang! Yup. 13th is the date, and the more the merrier! 
In fact, glad you brought it up.... Denny & Barb will be looking for a count soon... Anyone else gonna make it?

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Philbert

_"Not sure if it is true but I heard that larger boars are usually very rank/gamey and therefore inedible"_



Stihl Livin said:


> Has anyone seem or heard from the monkey lately


How did you make that transition ?

Just curious.

Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin

It was the animal talk


----------



## BugaBoots

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hot dang! Yup. 13th is the date, and the more the merrier!
> In fact, glad you brought it up.... Denny & Barb will be looking for a count soon... Anyone else gonna make it?
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Just got verification from the wife that she doesn't work so I will be there. Don't know if I will be bringing any additional help yet or not.
What time does this kick off?
Splitter?? Should I plan on bringing one if I am able?
Also what is the recommended saw/bar size?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

BugaBoots said:


> Just got verification from the wife that she doesn't work so I will be there. Don't know if I will be bringing any additional help yet or not.
> What time does this kick off?
> Splitter?? Should I plan on bringing one if I am able?
> Also what is the recommended saw/bar size?



Am i restricted to only one bar size? 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## WetGunPowder

BugaBoots said:


> Just got verification from the wife that she doesn't work so I will be there. Don't know if I will be bringing any additional help yet or not.
> What time does this kick off?
> Splitter?? Should I plan on bringing one if I am able?
> Also what is the recommended saw/bar size?


An extra splitter is always welcome if it is not too tough to transport. There is one pile of BIG logs and a lot of smaller random length stuff that was not processor friendly. Normal plan of attack is breakfast at 7AM in Siren and hit the woodpile around 8.


----------



## Philbert

Was in Detroit doing some flood cleanup, when we got hit by 60 to 70 mile an hour winds.



Cleaned this oak up with an MS 261. Left the stuff on the roof for the pros.



Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin

Did you atleast go in the house and clean up the branches that are in through the roof

On another note hope no one was home or got hurt.


----------



## Philbert

That house got hit by a flood, a tree down, and part of a massive power outage (170,000 homes). I told them if they see frogs or locust to prepare for something biblical!

Philbert


----------



## BugaBoots

WetGunPowder said:


> An extra splitter is always welcome if it is not too tough to transport. There is one pile of BIG logs and a lot of smaller random length stuff that was not processor friendly. Normal plan of attack is breakfast at 7AM in Siren and hit the woodpile around 8.



Ok, I will bring a splitter then. Where in town do ya meet up for breakfast. Im not sure where to go since this is my first cc. Figur I could meet up with some there and just fallow someone out.


----------



## Mo. Jim

Green Bay is spanking my Chiefs


----------



## Philbert

Saw Grizzly Adams 86 at the Minnesota State Fair today. I guess they'll let in anyone who buys a ticket!

Also saw a new STIHL cordless pole saw. Shaft looked pretty heavy duty, and it appeared to have the motor at the saw head, instead of being shaft drive. About $550, without battery or charger?

TORO was also showing a 48 V cordless string trimmer. The rep said they expect to introduce a chainsaw, blower, heads trimmer, etc. in the next year.

Philbert


----------



## 5R-INC

Pretty much drove Wisconsin from top to bottom this weekend moving kids into collage. Took off Saturday and moved Damon into school in Milwaukee and made the trip to Duluth to move Dylan in today. It's getting a little quieter around my house.


----------



## TALLGUY

I found a log chair for Andy LOL


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

BugaBoots said:


> Ok, I will bring a splitter then. Where in town do ya meet up for breakfast. Im not sure where to go since this is my first cc. Figur I could meet up with some there and just fallow someone out.


In case any of y'all aren't also in the charity cut thread, it's this weekend!

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## BugaBoots

sarahdodgegeek said:


> In case any of y'all aren't also in the charity cut thread, it's this weekend!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Didn't know there was a separate thread for that.


----------



## 5R-INC

The other thread title is Charity Firewood Cutting for Interfaith Caregivers of Burnett County WI. Looking for a head count so food can be prepared for the crew.


----------



## BugaBoots

5R-INC said:


> The other thread title is Charity Firewood Cutting for Interfaith Caregivers of Burnett County WI. Looking for a head count so food can be prepared for the crew.


I found it, thanks. Also posted there that ill be going.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Andy is out in the woods making little stools.....






Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Andy can't stop making little stools. it's turning into a pile of little stools...





Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Cripes



he is leaving little stools all over the woods.

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I swear, he just makes the most adorable stools.





Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## Philbert

I'm starting to think that Andy has 'little friends' out in the forest that he is making stools for . . . .

Philbert


----------



## BugaBoots

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I swear, he just makes the most adorable stools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


Would there be a possibility of acquiring a couple of said stools? [emoji4]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

BugaBoots said:


> Would there be a possibility of acquiring a couple of said stools? [emoji4]


You got little ones or something? These stools were custom made for 5 of my nieces & nephews. More could be made, however. They don't call him the stool maker for no reason! 

Sent from north of hwy 8


----------



## BugaBoots

sarahdodgegeek said:


> You got little ones or something? These stools were custom made for 5 of my nieces & nephews. More could be made, however. They don't call him the stool maker for no reason!
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8


I have a little one that is 18mo old. And 2 nephews that are both within 3 weeks.


----------



## WetGunPowder

If anyone wants to check out our latest endeavor-Facebook Hans Johnson Benefit.................


----------



## Ronaldo

They look like elf stools.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

This would sure be a fun toy to have.


----------



## dieselfitter

I've worked on them and "test" operated them. That thing will put the full 110hp to the mulch head hydraulically. 
It is awesome, drive up to a 12" tree, claw though it, push it over, drive over the stump and the tree. In the matter of minutes, you will have a pile of wood chips where there was a tree.


----------



## Stihl Livin

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> View attachment 369498
> 
> 
> This would sure be a fun toy to have.



Grizz did Philbert find anything yesterday for a project. I was down picking up some parts and chat with him but had to run before you got there.


----------



## benp

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> View attachment 369498
> 
> 
> This would sure be a fun toy to have.



You can clear a lot of real estate rather quickly with a Fecon head.


----------



## Philbert

Stihl Livin said:


> Grizz did Philbert find anything yesterday for a project. I was down picking up some parts and chat with him but had to run before you got there.



http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/went-shopping-for-a-project-saw.263467/#post-4960757

Philbert


----------



## svk

Hi all. Just checking in. Still grumpy that I never get notifications for this thread. 

Leaves sure have changed colors in the past week!


----------



## benp

dieselfitter said:


> I've worked on them and "test" operated them. That thing will put the full 110hp to the mulch head hydraulically.
> It is awesome, drive up to a 12" tree, claw though it, push it over, drive over the stump and the tree. In the matter of minutes, you will have a pile of wood chips where there was a tree.



Have you ever seen how much an individual toof is for that head? 

Good grief.


----------



## dieselfitter

I'm sure they aren't cheap. How much are they? I'm always nervous testing customer's equipment for that reason. That is a $150k rig or darn near.


----------



## benp

A few years ago when the neighbor used one to make a road and site prep he said they were something like $88 a tooth.

The Fecon head is an awesome sight to watch in action though.

When he went into to a stand of trees and they disappeared my jaw just dropped.

ETA - Went over to the neighbor's and talked to him about the Fecon head. 

He said the carbide choppers were $200 a pop for replacement.


----------



## dieselfitter

A customer left a few extra teeth with the machine in case I ran into any trouble. Some of my customers are pretty cool. Others, not so much.


----------



## benp

Nice.

That is a piece of equipment that the majority of people will never get to experience the awesomeness of.


----------



## Wood Doctor

I still find it amazing that Nebraska is excluded from this GTG. Maybe it's because the Huskers are still undefeated this year.


----------



## svk

benp said:


> Nice.
> 
> That is a piece of equipment that the majority of people will never get to experience the awesomeness of.




There's a few logger toys like that...


----------



## benp

svk said:


> There's a few logger toys like that...



No kidding. 

I asked my neighbor about what were the odds of us scoring a forwarder. 

He said no way in he1l because he knew as soon as I got my hands on it, it would look like Kansas around here. 

Fair enough.


----------



## TALLGUY

Ed you know you are always welcome. We won't clear the benchs for a 35 yard line fight. We leave that for Miami.


----------



## Mo. Jim

TALLGUY said:


> Ed you know you are always welcome. We won't clear the benchs for a 35 yard line fight. We leave that for Miami.


 Evening Gregg are you and Shane going to make it to Dougs next month?


----------



## TALLGUY

I don't know, if ether of us does it will be last a last second decision. Shane has said he is not going and my senior has homecoming but I'm a big boy and could come alone.


----------



## Wood Doctor

I'm now cutting big oak and elm and splitting them for firewood. Winter this year is supposed to be really tough. All of my big saws are in action, trying to bring in heat.


----------



## justtools

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Andy can't stop making little stools. it's turning into a pile of little stools...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from north of hwy 8



When I first seen this I thought the centers were cut out. I thought a small mans porta potty. Need to get my eyes checked


----------



## dieselfitter

Small man's stoolmaker


----------



## svk

Anybody interested in doing a northern MN GTG in early to mid December? I've got plenty of wood to cut (you'd be welcome to take a load home) and if people wanted to make a weekend of it we could do a little northern pike tip up fishing on Sunday.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Anybody interested in doing a northern MN GTG in early to mid December?



That's a _loooooong_ way up! Normally I might say that I would come up just to cut for a few hours (too far to carry wood home), but the last time I was up in Ely that time of year (January, 2013) it was -21°F!!!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> That's a _loooooong_ way up! Normally I might say that I would come up just to cut for a few hours(too far to carry wood home), but the last time I was up in Ely that time of year (January, 2013) it was -21°F!!!
> 
> Philbert


That's why I like to cut in early December when it's cool but *usually* not frigid. Once you get close to Christmas it could be 40 or -40


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

svk said:


> Anybody interested in doing a northern MN GTG in early to mid December? I've got plenty of wood to cut (you'd be welcome to take a load home) and if people wanted to make a weekend of it we could do a little northern pike tip up fishing on Sunday.


Good chance... What lake for tip upping?


----------



## svk

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Good chance... What lake for tip upping?



GTG would be near Vermilion. Fishing would be Lake X. 

The one I'm thinking of recently had some land change hands. I've got to see if the road is still accessible or if its gated off. It will be a good road hunting ride to check it out this fall


----------



## jonsered raket

I'm in for sure, I have a cabin in ely I visit often. Fishing up there is worth the drive.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket

Or wait...... the southern mn vermillion or lake vermillion?

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

jonsered raket said:


> Or wait...... the southern mn vermillion or lake vermillion?
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


THE Lake Vermilion. 41,000 acres, 365 islands, 2000 miles of lake shore. 

Which side of Ely are you on?


----------



## jonsered raket

Shagawa, I fish up the ferberg road quite often, if you know that region.

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket

What side of vermillion you on? I deliver bait to a few marinas up there

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

jonsered raket said:


> Shagawa, I fish up the ferberg road quite often, if you know that region.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Fish up there every year.


----------



## jonsered raket

I'll supply the suckers and shiners. Let's get this thing going!

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

jonsered raket said:


> What side of vermillion you on? I deliver bait to a few marinas up there
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Cook end. Closest resort is Timbuktu


----------



## andydodgegeek

I would like to do some tip-upping/chainsawing!!! Sounds like my kind of thing. Would there be a place for me and Sarah to spend an evening? Hotel or something close by?


----------



## svk

andydodgegeek said:


> I would like to do some tip-upping/chainsawing!!! Sounds like my kind of thing. Would there be a place for me and Sarah to spend an evening? Hotel or something close by?


People would be welcome to crash on my floor. Nearest hotel burned down last year but the casino is about 25 miles away if you wanted a room.


----------



## svk

Well it looks like there's a couple people interested so that's enough by my book. Let me take a look at the school calendar (Christmas programs, basketball, yada yada) and throw a couple dates out to see what might stick. I know I'll end up missing some kid activity but sometimes that is inevitable.

I've got more than one lake we could hit for some tip up pike just need to see which one might work best depending on how many people come.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Stihl Livin said:


> Grizz did Philbert find anything yesterday for a project. I was down picking up some parts and chat with him but had to run before you got there.


 
Philbert didn't find what he was looking for. I found 2 Stihls in boxes I'd like to get. Was told both are runners but need some reassembly, going to go back later and do some haggling on one. Also found some TS 760's for a air filter assembly and some odds-n-ends parts I need for my o75 project.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I will be heading back down soon to as I need a hedge trimmer and some parts for my new to me 064 I picked up in a trade


----------



## svk

Anybody have a 372xp that I could try at a MN GTG?


----------



## Hedgerow

jonsered raket said:


> Shagawa, I fish up the ferberg road quite often, if you know that region.
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk


Since that's like north of Lake superior, what the hell is the weather like in December???
If you all die of exposure, don't say I didn't warn ya!!!

Never mind.. Andy has heated handles....


----------



## svk

Hedgerow said:


> Since that's like north of Lake superior, what the hell is the weather like in December???


Mild compared to weather in February 

Early December can be 45 above or 20 below. Usually highs in the high 20's/lows in the teens though.


----------



## Hedgerow

Why don't you all come south November 1 and soak up some warmth before winter sets in..


----------



## svk

I scored a wolf permit. So between now and then I will be getting all of my deer stands in tip top shape and scouting for some predator calling spots. Once season is closed we take a vacation over t-giving week then it's time to cut wood!


----------



## hoskvarna

svk said:


> I scored a wolf permit. So between now and then I will be getting all of my deer stands in tip top shape and scouting for some predator calling spots. Once season is closed we take a vacation over t-giving week then it's time to cut wood!


 Sweet, that would be a interesting hunt. Never hunted game that's higher on the food chain than me!


----------



## Hedgerow

Kill 5 of those miserable things...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

svk said:


> Anybody have a 372xp that I could try at a MN GTG?


We got somethin along those lines.... Might be a little somethin under the hood tho...
And it does have heated handles[emoji12]


----------



## svk

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We got somethin along those lines.... Might be a little somethin under the hood tho...
> And it does have heated handles[emoji12]


I've got a 15" bar that we can put on. And see what a real life lightsaber cuts like


----------



## Hedgerow

svk said:


> I've got a 15" bar that we can put on. And see what a real life lightsaber cuts like


Might I suggest a square filed chain instead...
Them short bars are inconvenient at best...


----------



## svk

Hedgerow said:


> Might I suggest a square filed chain instead...
> Them short bars are inconvenient at best...


I don't live in big tree land so that's all that is needed for 95% of my cutting. Rarely need to break out the 18


----------



## Hedgerow

svk said:


> I don't live in big tree land so that's all that is needed for 95% of my cutting. Rarely need to break out the 18


Truth...
Have Andy make ya a square chain anyway... They're awesome!!!


----------



## svk

Hedgerow said:


> Truth...
> Have Andy make ya a square chain anyway... They're awesome!!!


Thats what I hear! If we get a GTG going at my place I'll have to do some bartering!


----------



## tree monkey

has anybody missed me?

no?

carry on


----------



## Ronaldo

tree monkey said:


> has anybody missed me?
> 
> no?
> 
> carry on


Totally!


----------



## Stihl Livin

tree monkey said:


> has anybody missed me?
> 
> no?
> 
> carry on



What have you been doing? Picking bananas


----------



## Hedgerow

tree monkey said:


> has anybody missed me?
> 
> no?
> 
> carry on


Where the hell you been???
Still not sleeping much I see...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> has anybody missed me?
> 
> no?
> 
> carry on


[emoji26] yes.


----------



## svk

Anybody have a Hultafors, Hults Bruks, Council tools, or other high end splitting axe that you would be willing to briefly loan? Doing a splitting axe/maul shoot out next Sunday at my hunting cabin and am looking for as many entrants as possible. Of course you could come up too if you wanted.


----------



## Steve NW WI

svk, pencil me in. Working saws are tuned up and will be hitting the woods soon, the toys are in various states of running or not. Hope to have more running soon.

Dad and my uncles had a cabin just off Crane Lake when I was a kid, I still miss that place. I knew we were getting close when we went through Might do the houseboat thing next summer if time off and money converge, as they rarely do.


----------



## svk

Steve NW WI said:


> svk, pencil me in. Working saws are tuned up and will be hitting the woods soon, the toys are in various states of running or not. Hope to have more running soon.
> 
> Dad and my uncles had a cabin just off Crane Lake when I was a kid, I still miss that place. I knew we were getting close when we went through Might do the houseboat thing next summer if time off and money converge, as they rarely do.



Steve I'm in Mpls next Saturday and heading out of town about 4:30. You're welcome to follow me up or I can give you directions and meet you on Sunday morning.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Stihl Livin said:


> I will be heading back down soon to as I need a hedge trimmer and some parts for my new to me 064 I picked up in a trade



I think there is a 064 parts hulk in the shop's pole shed somewhere. I'll be heading over there too in the near future. Started in to the 075 project today...and I may need a professional's opinion on whether or not it's worth fixing.


----------



## Stihl Livin

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I think there is a 064 parts hulk in the shop's pole shed somewhere. I'll be heading over there too in the near future. Started in to the 075 project today...and I may need a professional's opinion on whether or not it's worth fixing.



Thanks grizz. I will be sure to ask about it next time I'm there.


----------



## Steve NW WI

svk said:


> Steve I'm in Mpls next Saturday and heading out of town about 4:30. You're welcome to follow me up or I can give you directions and meet you on Sunday morning.


Sorry, I meant for the Dec. GTG. Next weekend is booked solid.


----------



## Homelite410

Dec gtg?? Say what! I'll never get my firewood cut now!


----------



## svk

Steve NW WI said:


> Sorry, I meant for the Dec. GTG. Next weekend is booked solid.


Ok sounds good, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## svk

Homelite410 said:


> Dec gtg?? Say what! I'll never get my firewood cut now!


Yes I need to get a date set! Then I can start cooking pies to increase attendance!


----------



## Homelite410

Where will this be?


----------



## svk

Homelite410 said:


> Where will this be?


Lake Vermilion. 3.5 hours north of Minneapolis or 1.5 north of Duluth depending on where you are coming from


----------



## Homelite410

Bout 6.5 ish for me.


----------



## NorthernBreeze

svk said:


> Lake Vermilion. 3.5 hours north of Minneapolis or 1.5 north of Duluth depending on where you are coming from



3.5 hrs isn't bad, I thought Vermilion was further from the TC


----------



## svk

NorthernBreeze said:


> 3.5 hrs isn't bad, I thought Vermilion was further from the TC


And we'd like people to keep thinking that


----------



## svk

Ok does anyone have a preference between December 6th or 13th for a GTG at my place? I haven't had time to check kids schedule but I'm sure I'll miss something either way. 

Folks would be welcome to arrive the night before and camp out at my place (or if you're inclined the casino/hotel is about 25 minutes away). GTG stuff Saturday (I've got plenty of wood for cutting, as mentioned previously you are welcome to take a load home). We can throw tip ups in front of my place but its not high in pike numbers. Sunday for those who wanted to stick around we can hit a much better pike lake.


----------



## Hedgerow

Hey...
Who all from da great white nort is gonna be coming this way for the 1st of Nov. GTG...
I think Heavyfuel is headed down.. 
If he's not out on safari...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

It was a nice day to be outside today. So I went for a ride on the 4-wheeler over across the road to the landing. Brought back a few loads on the wheeler.



Called up a wood cutting friend, Officer Mike. He came over later and we got his truck full in 2-3 hrs. This is the second load like this he's taken. He thinks a couple more and he'll be ok for winter. Sure is easy when you can just back up to a pile of butt cuts and start loading.


----------



## hoskvarna

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> It was a nice day to be outside today. So I went for a ride on the 4-wheeler over across the road to the landing. Brought back a few loads on the wheeler.
> View attachment 373318
> 
> 
> Called up a wood cutting friend, Officer Mike. He came over later and we got his truck full in 2-3 hrs. This is the second load like this he's taken. He thinks a couple more and he'll be ok for winter. Sure is easy when you can just back up to a pile of butt cuts and start loading.
> View attachment 373320
> 
> 
> View attachment 373321


nice truck


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

He wants to be over there when one of the log trucks is picking up a load so he can have the grapple load his truck and trailer (he has the 1 1/2 ton trailer for the M35) instead of us manually loading it.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Well, Mr. Dodgegeek & I have safely arrived in Linz, Austria! Andy's of getting all trained up & i'm getting ready to try navigating the rail system onto town.


----------



## Philbert

Going to check out


sarahdodgegeek said:


> Well, Mr. Dodgegeek & I have safely arrived in Linz, Austria! Andy's of getting all trained up & i'm getting ready to try navigating the rail system onto town.



Visiting any Austrian STIHL or Dolmar dealers?

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

. Got a high line crew comin thru to clear under the lines. Boy would I like to use that. He said $185000 settin there!


----------



## Stihl Livin

There was one here in my area in the last week or so


----------



## hoskvarna

Ronaldo and I are goin to have a firewood gtg on november 28 & 29.
Will be felling,skiddin and buckin logs.
Wanted to invite anyone that wants to come watch,help or supervise.LOL
Needin to clear some dead ash and oak so thought we could do a mini gtg.


----------



## svk

Ok looking like December 13th is a go to do a GTG at my place followed by some fast action pike fishing. Who's in? 

@benp @chucker not sure if you guys watch this thread.


----------



## chucker

svk said:


> Ok looking like December 13th is a go to do a GTG at my place followed by some fast action pike fishing. Who's in?
> 
> @benp @chucker not sure if you guys watch this thread.


plenty of time in advance to think it over ! could be a doable thing if we have winter for the sleds and a flip over house! or maybe have to break out the fishing boat ? lol I do lurk this thread over now an then . it's a good alterative to early ice on red!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Going to check out
> 
> 
> Visiting any Austrian STIHL or Dolmar dealers?
> 
> Philbert


Searched around... took a pic of Mr Dodgegeek in front of the only husqvarna dealer we could find.....


----------



## svk

chucker said:


> plenty of time in advance to think it over ! could be a doable thing if we have winter for the sleds and a flip over house! or maybe have to break out the fishing boat ? lol I do lurk this thread over now an then . it's a good alterative to early ice on red!


There will be ice, at least enough to walk on. I've got good fishing spots not far from roads. Also will have a wheeler and Maki sled (think a giant steel dogsled) to haul people and gear.


----------



## Philbert

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Searched around... took a pic of Mr Dodgegeek in front of the only husqvarna dealer we could find.....



'_They_' got anything that '_we_' don't got?

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert said:


> '_They_' got anything that '_we_' don't got?
> 
> Philbert


Got to handle an Ms 661 on the Rosenbauer plant tour... They may be I'm the us, but we ain't seem one yet...


----------



## Homelite410

There will be one raffled off for chity that's at Randy's right now.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> There will be one raffled off for chity that's at Randy's right now.


We had to have that one smuggled in from Kanuckistan...


----------



## Philbert

Firewood demand da news . . .



Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

If I lived in MN, I'd have 20 cord squirreled away in a barn somewhere at all times...


----------



## Stihl Livin

I got a nice piece of property to cut on due to oak wilt and there is 6 acres of wood and I don't even burn indoors


----------



## svk

Stolen from Cook, MN

If you come across this pump for cheap please drop me a PM or contact St. Louis County sheriff. There's been a rash of burglaries and thefts around here lately.


----------



## dieselfitter

Post it at this site also.
http://www.stolenheavyequipment.com/recent_thefts/
I've noticed a few thefts reported lately. I think they come in from out of state every so often.


----------



## husqy lover

Looking for a gtg near the twin cities


----------



## WetGunPowder

We will try to do another charity cut sometime this fall at Danbury WI for Interfaith Caregivers. Denny currently has about 3 acres of land we can clear for him and about 50 cord of 100" to cut and split into firewood.


----------



## Stihl Livin

husqy lover said:


> Looking for a gtg near the twin cities



You were just at one this weekend remember.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

husqy lover said:


> Looking for a gtg near the twin cities


Welcome to the site! Keep an eye on this thread... It'll likely have the best update in this subject [emoji4]


----------



## husqy lover

Stihl Livin said:


> You were just at one this weekend remember.


I know can't hurt to cut more though


----------



## husqy lover

Where about in Iowa?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Where about do you live new guy? I'm just north of North Branch a little ways. We do a lot of cutting here. Your welcome to come up and run some saws some time. I've got a good pile of logs.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Don't worry Andy I plan on bringing him with me next time.


----------



## svk

svk said:


> Ok looking like December 13th is a go to do a GTG at my place followed by some fast action pike fishing. Who's in?
> 
> @benp @chucker not sure if you guys watch this thread.


Got a couple maybe's the first time I posted. Anyone else interested in a little cutting and pike catching?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Stihl Livin said:


> Don't worry Andy I plan on bringing him with me next time.


So we may never meet him then? [emoji12] 
(just kiddin)


----------



## Stihl Livin

I have a new job now so my schedule is much more open. We have been cutting locally for a few weeks but its tough terrain. 100' hill with a path only big enough for an atv. Many other trees in the way too so must be careful when felling the dead ones. In 3 days of being there we have hauled out 1-18' car trailer w/4' side of rounds 2 pickup trucks full 2 6x10 trailers with 1' sides and 1 8x12 small dump trailer full. We cut on Saturday and haul on Sundays. It takes a week to recover.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

glad to hear you'll be having more freedom to play with saws!


----------



## Stihl Livin

It's really been a crazy summer. I have one guy that I got a 044 for and after he ran my ported 461 and 361 he is ready to get his 10mm 044 ported. Husqy lover is a good friend on mine and we cut together a lot and he thought I was crazy with saws and AS. Now he has joined and is starting to add to his saw collection.


----------



## husqy lover

My collection will not, I repeat will not get bigger.... But my saws might!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

husqy lover said:


> My collection will not, I repeat will not get bigger.... But my saws might!


Famous last words.....


----------



## benp

Philbert said:


> Firewood demand da news . . .
> View attachment 375431
> 
> 
> Philbert



My log guy showed up this past Thursday and he said his log stores are bare. This time last year he said there was a bunch. I guess people really got spooked after last year, which is understandable.

Fits in line with the article.



Hedgerow said:


> If I lived in MN, I'd have 20 cord squirreled away in a barn somewhere at all times...



I wish there was more......


----------



## 295 tramp

Nice pile of logs
I live near grand Rapids
maybe we'll run into each other sometime soon.
I'd like to check out a GTG one of these days


----------



## svk

295 tramp said:


> Nice pile of logs
> I live near grand Rapids
> maybe we'll run into each other sometime soon.
> I'd like to check out a GTG one of these days


I'm trying to get a GTG going on 12/13 on Lake Vermilion if we can get a few folks committed.


----------



## jackjcc

I'm posting to keep an eye on a twin cities gtg. I'm in the west metro and usually have to travel to Fergus Falls to do much cutting. Grandparents heat with wood, myself and my dad supply it.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Husqy lover and I have been cutting most every other weekend


----------



## Philbert

Stihl Livin said:


> Husqy lover and I have been cutting most every other weekend


It's heartwarming to hear that a guy named '_Stihl Livin_' and a guy named '_Husqy lover_' can get along in this world!

Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/prayers-for-treemonkey.265676/

If any one knows how to get in touch with the shop maybe we need to look into a gtg out there if they need some help before winter


----------



## husqy lover

I'm down for some high rpm fun, and it's for a good cause


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Helped out a local who has not been able to get a load of logs for his OWB for this winter. This past Saturday we went across the road to the landing and he took out 2 loads like this.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I wish I would remember to take pictures of our hauls we have had these last few weekends.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Stihl Livin said:


> I wish I would remember to take pictures of our hauls we have had these last few weekends.


I've been keeping a camera in the truck lately. Never know when it might come in handy. If you want a load of wood, come on over. There's plenty to go around. If you have a 4 wheeler/side-by-side, bring it with, too. Plenty of tops in the woods, too. Only downside is you have to cross a creek to get back to where the logging is.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Thanks for the offer grizz but I picked up a great piece of land about 20 minutes from home. Just have to use the atv to haul saws in and out and and the wood out. Plus the hill is a 100' to the top from the road.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Yeah, the hills are a wee bit steeper around here. Luckily, the loggers brought in a D5 to fix some of the trails in the woods. You could drive a truck in now if you wanted, and were crazy enough.


----------



## svk

svk said:


> I'm trying to get a GTG going on 12/13 on Lake Vermilion if we can get a few folks committed.


Is anybody else interested in attending a gtg/fishing weekend at my place 12/13? Please post up or PM as I was invited to another event but would rather do a gtg if we can get folks here.


----------



## tree monkey

hi guys, hope you all are doing better then I am. a gtg sounds good, but now is not good for us. i'm still going through a lot of testing. i'll post here when it looks like we can do it.


----------



## Oliver1655

Keeping in my prayers TM.


----------



## Steve NW WI

svk said:


> Is anybody else interested in attending a gtg/fishing weekend at my place 12/13? Please post up or PM as I was invited to another event but would rather do a gtg if we can get folks here.



I'm interested - but we're pretty busy at work right now. It'd have to be a decision a couple days before the GTG. Sorry I'm not more help.


----------



## svk

I'm thinking I might go the other route that weekend at this point. But if you're free and we get another guy or two we can whip up a GTG whenever your schedule allows.


----------



## Hedgerow

For some reason, I don't get notifications to this thread..
When there's a date set for a cut at Scott's place, someone please contact me via "Other Means"...
Or I'll miss it...


----------



## svk

You have to check the thread every time you get a notification someone posted. Otherwise you don't get additional notifications. I think that format is new to the updated site since the hack.


----------



## Hedgerow

Ugh...
Hopefully someone lets me know just in case...


----------



## Stihl Livin

I'm sure the dodge geeks will contact you hedge


----------



## tree monkey

might as well set a date and see what happens

thanks every one for your support


----------



## WetGunPowder

We'll have to see what today's weather brings-possible 18-20" of snow thru Polk, Barron and Rusk counties by tomorrow night?!?!?!


----------



## Stihl Livin

I was thinking the same thing. This could be a long day and a half.


----------



## Hedgerow

WetGunPowder said:


> We'll have to see what today's weather brings-possible 18-20" of snow thru Polk, Barron and Rusk counties by tomorrow night?!?!?!


Make it melt Boyd!!!
Make it melt!!!


----------



## TBrown

I'd like to go but I can only make 11-29 or 12-6, my Saturdays are booked until then.


----------



## Homelite410

tree monkey said:


> might as well set a date and see what happens
> 
> thanks every one for your support


Be more than happy to help you out Scott!


----------



## Stihl Livin

TBrown said:


> I'd like to go but I can only make 11-29 or 12-6, my Saturdays are booked until then.



Anyone interested or have thoughts please pm Tbrown or me for details or roll count.


----------



## Homelite410

12 6 looks better for me if the wife says I can go.


----------



## TBrown

December 6th sounds like it works best. Its the best for me too. Wisconsin regular deer hunting will be done.


----------



## Philbert

Pick a date and I will attend if I can. 

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

The 6th is panning out to be the best, but still waiting on some of the "southern contingent" to chime in.
Always good not to be in the middle of deer season...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Picked up some new toys at an auction this weekend. A TS 400 and a 1-70 or 1-80 McCulloch. Only thing wrong with the TS 400 was it needed a new cut-off wheel (can't see it in the picture very good but chunks were gone out of one side so it vibrated really bad at WOT), otherwise it fired right up and ran. Paid a whopping $85 for it. Flipped it today for a piston/cylinder and a bunch of other bits-n-pieces for my 075 at the shop. The Mac was $5 and may just become a parts saw or a rainy day project.


----------



## 5R-INC

Pretty sure the 6th would work for me.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I have my work Christmas party on the 6th, I usually don't go but I did just get a big promotion thus year and was planning on attending. But if the 6th is the date for helping Scott I will be there.


----------



## TBrown

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...monkeys-dec-6-augusta-wi.266335/#post-5029148


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> I have my work Christmas party on the 6th, I usually don't go but I did just get a big promotion thus year and was planning on attending. But if the 6th is the date for helping Scott I will be there.


Congratulations on the promotion. What is your new job title, head Stoolmaker?


----------



## andydodgegeek

I am now a supervisor. I am in charge of myself.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> I have my work Christmas party on the 6th, I usually don't go but I did just get a big promotion thus year and was planning on attending. But if the 6th is the date for helping Scott I will be there.



The date is set Andy. Even hedge is making the drive this time. And Sarah I will be seen at this gtg.


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> I am now a supervisor. *I am in charge of myself*.


I thought that was Sarah's job.


----------



## 5R-INC

At a boy Andy! Nothing like a fancy title to help you do the job you were already doing. Just tell them keep the title and show me the money!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> At a boy Andy! Nothing like a fancy title to help you do the job you were already doing. Just tell them keep the title and show me the money!!!


check and check. I think I'm going to retire early! [emoji12]


----------



## hoskvarna

Good mornin all.
Things are still on for wood cuttin day,Nov.28&29th, if any one wants to come.
Figure on just locals but anybody is welcome.
Will b fellin ,skiddin,buckin,cuttin and splittin.
Start around 8 both days.
U guys can keep that white stuff up nordt dont want any!!!!!


----------



## hoskvarna

Just a note ,we dont want anyone to feel obligated to come help.
Ronaldo and I were goin to do this anyway,so wanted to invite anybody that wanted to come and play.
thanks ,mark


----------



## super44

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> View attachment 378942
> 
> Picked up some new toys at an auction this weekend. A TS 400 and a 1-70 or 1-80 McCulloch. Only thing wrong with the TS 400 was it needed a new cut-off wheel (can't see it in the picture very good but chunks were gone out of one side so it vibrated really bad at WOT), otherwise it fired right up and ran. Paid a whopping $85 for it. Flipped it today for a piston/cylinder and a bunch of other bits-n-pieces for my 075 at the shop. The Mac was $5 and may just become a parts saw or a rainy day project.


 
If the Mac is a 1-70 I may be interested in it. I have my dads 1-70 that I would like to hear run again.


----------



## Homelite410

Anyone want to join me Saturday for the Iowa Wisconsin game?


----------



## WetGunPowder

GO BADGERS!!!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

super44 said:


> If the Mac is a 1-70 I may be interested in it. I have my dads 1-70 that I would like to hear run again.



It should be, it's got both 1-70 and 1-80 stamps on the bottom of the block but the 1-80 stamp has x's over it. Probably one of those OEM "leftover parts" saws. If you're going to be at treemonkey's on the 6th I can bring it to you or send it with someone to give to you.


----------



## super44

Thanks, I won't make it to treemonkey's. I am pretty close to wetgunpowder and the Dodgegeeks if that works? The X'd out 80 under the 70 is the same on the one I have.


----------



## andydodgegeek

We will be at treemonkeys.


----------



## super44

If it works that would be very helpfull! Thanks


----------



## 5R-INC

We need to have a council meeting again some night. Wednesday works for me.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sounds like a good idea. Wednesday works for me, I'll ask Sarah if she can make it.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I got plans already for Wednesday I'll be outta town... But I'm here now! Does that count? ???


----------



## andydodgegeek

Yup, on our way.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I'll send the 1-70/80 back with the dodgegeeks from treemonkeys super 44. It's yours for free. Like to see it go to someone who can make some use of it.


----------



## super44

Marvelous! Mayby it will help get dads old saw going again. I will let you take her for a rip if we end up at the same GTG. I used dads 1-70 to cut out the piece of maple from the home place that I used to make his urn with back in 1999. On a side note at Thanksgiving mom gave me the paperwork from 1965 when dad purchased his stationary sawmill. Before that it was a portable. Fun old stuff!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I've got another 1-70 that's in much better shape that's a rainy day project. I'm hoping to get it running again...someday.


----------



## super44

I remember using this one as a teenager to cut firewood. Dad later got a couple Pro mac 805's to cut with.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Have dad's L77 Husky to fix too. Starter rope broke and I hit myself in the nose while trying to start it this summer. His first saw was a Lombard but it got smashed by a tree.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

If anyone in the area is interested, I'll be helping out a local get some wood for his OWB this Saturday. He the one with the Tundra with the trailer full of wood a few pages back. Most of the wood was cut about a year ago but because of weather/procrastination I didn't get back to most of it to split it. It's white ash and probably not good anymore for indoor burning but he said at this point he'll take anything he can get. We'll be meeting at Angel's Hwy 63 Diner in Ellsworth at 7 am on Saturday. Address is 522 East Main Street, Ellsworth, WI 54011.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Talked to Denny yesterday. He is pumped up after hearing about the cutting trailer that was at Treemonkey's last weekend. Pele and 5R have been talking about a trailer build-jonsered raket may have a steel connection. With the weather what it is we may take a few days from work and head to Denny's before Xmas. He has plenty of half-done woodpiles that need to be cleaned up. It would be awesome to get the yard in shape before winter returns to Sconnie and to have a processing trailer done by spring to help streamline his woodcutting operation!


----------



## dieselfitter

I might stop up and visit Andy and Sarah today. I have been wanting to discuss some processor trailer ideas with Andy.


----------



## WetGunPowder

What are your thoughts as far as ownership/construction costs? Seems like we need to hold a another AS council meeting to discuss this further.........


----------



## dieselfitter

AS council meeting sounds good to me. After the week I just had, I'm due for some fun.
As for ownership, I have no interest in owning it. I think it would be good to keep at Denny's, use as needed and transport to events when needed.
I will kick in some time, some money and some materials. It is a project bigger than I could commit to do alone(in a timely manner). 
I have a few opinions and ideas on design I would like to share but I will defer to the council and more senior members on decisions. 
DF


----------



## hoskvarna

. Not saw related, keaten shot him this mornin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

But that rack could hold some firewood off the ground. Say, . . . Maybe that's where the term 'bucking' came from!

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI

I'm open this next weekend I think, after Xmas day.

I'm with DF, I'll chip in time/parts/$ toward the build. Might be one day a year I'd want to have use of it.


----------



## Ronaldo

hoskvarna said:


> . Not saw related, keaten shot him this mornin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mark,
You should put that over on the outdoor/hunting forum.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Nice looking buck he got there, should be proud of it. I'm going for hernia surgery on Tuesday so I'll be out of commission for a bit but when I get better I'm in for helping build a bucking trailer. And yes we should have a council meeting soon.


----------



## hoskvarna

Good luck Andy b prayin fer ya.
Dont over do it too quick!
I know ,it doesnt feel good!


----------



## hoskvarna

Philbert said:


> But that rack could hold some firewood off the ground. Say, . . . Maybe that's where the term 'bucking' came from!
> 
> Philbert


You could b right on that


----------



## RVALUE




----------



## dave53223

hoskvarna said:


> . Not saw related, keaten shot him this mornin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a good looking deer.


----------



## WetGunPowder

We're headed to Denny's to cut and split on this Wednesday 12/17.
followed by an AS council meeting at T-Dawgs around 6PM.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Was able to get 4 others to help out this weekend get wood for Tundra Mike (He has a Toyota Tundra-that's how I tell the 2 people I know named Mike who heat with wood apart, the other one is Officer Mike with the military truck). Here is one of the 3 loads he took, plus one of the helpers hauled what he could in the back of his Ford Ranger when they went to unload. Another person who helped took a load of dry elm to one of his neighbors who heats with wood and is having heath issues and doesn't have much wood.




Mike was down to a day or 2 of wood left and here's the results, plus the local with the Ranger had us come and pick up another pickup and trailer load of wood at his house after I took these pictures, so Mike got 4+ loads of wood, thinks it will last him 1-1 1/2 months.







Then after lunch Mike hauled a load of dry ash over to a relative of mine who lived a few miles away from where we got the wood from. If the weather holds out and/or we can still get into the woods we'll be doing this again, so stay tuned. Mike has a load of logs on order and his propane tank is full, but the load of logs is "whenever we can get one for you" and he'd rather not use the furnace until he has to.


----------



## Philbert

Looks like a productive day!

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> I need this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's your pics Andy


----------



## hoskvarna

yes Andy


----------



## andydodgegeek

Can't stop buying Dodge's!!!


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> Can't stop buying Dodge's!!!


Whats wrong with that?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Could be worse. I could be addicted to chainsaws.


----------



## super44

How far to get this one??


----------



## andydodgegeek

Just a short 4 hour 23 minute drive.


----------



## super44

andydodgegeek said:


> Just a short 4 hour 23 minute drive.[/QUOTE)
> 
> I sense a plan?


----------



## Philbert

(Make sure they don't have any of those Japanese air bags that explode in your face!)

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

Japanese air bags??? What the???


----------



## WetGunPowder

Andy-Will you and Sara make the Council meeting on Wednesday nite?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Depends how I feel. Had 2 hernia's repaired today and now I'm pretty drugged up. We'll let you know.


----------



## dieselfitter

I'm hoping to make it. I might be a little late.


----------



## 5R-INC

Sound like everything must have gone good andy if your up and bsing on here already.


----------



## Stihl Livin

5R-INC said:


> Sound like everything must have gone good andy if your up and bsing on here already.



I'm sure he's sitting on a frozen bag of peas.


----------



## WetGunPowder

My bad Andy. Thought your surgery was Thursday-not today.

Looks like we have 5 guys for sure tomorrow-and the possibility of 9 or 10!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Be safe cutting and hope you get lots done. Wish I could help, always enjoy working with you folks.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Have a good meeting tonight. I can't make it, I can hardly walk to the bathroom. I wish I could make a stool.


----------



## WetGunPowder

JWD at Denny's today! Also a very productive council meeting with Denny, Barb and Wendy in attendance!


----------



## 5R-INC

Another good day in the woods. 3 loads on the truck and the 2 trailers full.


----------



## 5R-INC




----------



## andydodgegeek

Looks like you had a nice day in the woods Duane. Wish I could have been there. I am still in really rough shape. Double hernia surgery on last Tuesday and I am still having a hard time walking.


----------



## andydodgegeek

That's a big load in the dodge trailer. Those half ton springs?


----------



## Beefie

Take it easy Andy, no need to rush it.

Beefie


----------



## lmbrman

Andy, take her easy, no sense blowing a gasket


----------



## 5R-INC

Ya it is just a half ton. We are cutting only two miles from my house so don't feel to bad loading it heavy. You take it easy and heal up. You will be back in the woods in no time.


----------



## Beefie

5R-INC said:


> View attachment 388504
> View attachment 388505


Notice how the dodge 1/2 ton springs can carry more wood than the ford 1ton springs! Amazing.

Beefie


----------



## 5R-INC

Put that load on your 1/2 ton dodge and see how far Ya make it. This is 1 ton ford running gear.


----------



## Beefie

Who has a 1/2 ton Dodge? Why don't you run those side boards all the time?

Beefie


----------



## 5R-INC

It's to hard to see out of when your plowing snow. The windows on the cab are small so visibility is low.


----------



## Beefie

So its a plow truck, wood hauler, with one wicked front bumper. Cool old ford.

Beefie


----------



## andydodgegeek

What year is the old ford? Some where between 48 and 54 I guess.


----------



## 5R-INC

It's a 48 F-1 on a 72 ford chassis. It has a 390 and c6 tranny. A little under powered and averages 3 mpg. It also has a 20,00 lb hydrolic winch on the back. It was a 2 year project from the ground up.


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> It's a 48 F-1 on a 72 ford chassis. It has a 390 and c6 tranny. A little under powered and averages 3 mpg. It also has a 20,00 lb hydrolic winch on the back. It was a 2 year project from the ground up.


2wd or 4? Cool truck, I'd like to see it sometime.


----------



## 5R-INC

It 4 wd. I am sure that can be arranged sometime.


----------



## Beefie

andydodgegeek said:


> 2wd or 4? Cool truck, I'd like to see it sometime.


That makes two of us. I like the old iron.

Beefie


----------



## hoskvarna

nice truck 5R.
Im disapointed in u Andy,didnt u see the front hubs!
Too many pain pills clouding ur senses.


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> nice truck 5R.
> Im disapointed in u Andy,didnt u see the front hubs!
> Too many pain pills clouding ur senses.



For sure, WAY to many pain pills. I've been out of it.


----------



## hoskvarna

Just checkin bud


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> For sure, WAY to many pain pills. I've been out of it.


When you start feeling better you'll have to come by the shop and check out the SCOUT's big brother!!!!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> When you start feeling better you'll have to come by the shop and check out the SCOUT's big brother!!!!!



Yes, I hear you have a new toy. Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## super44

WetGunPowder said:


> When you start feeling better you'll have to come by the shop and check out the SCOUT's big brother!!!!!


 
I saw that truck sitting along side the shop Saturday afternoon. It seems you have started a collection now.


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> For sure, WAY to many pain pills. I've been out of it.



Are you ready to cut wood yet Andy?


----------



## Hedgerow

5R-INC said:


> It 4 wd. I am sure that can be arranged sometime.


Like the next time I'm up there??
Sweet old Ford!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

super44 said:


> I saw that truck sitting along side the shop Saturday afternoon. It seems you have started a collection now.



I just don't understand why some people collect old trucks???


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Are you ready to cut wood yet Andy?



Not yet, hard to walk. I have a swollen coin purse, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Not yet, hard to walk. I have a swollen coin purse, if you know what I mean.



Sarah won the lottery?


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Not yet, hard to walk. I have a swollen coin purse, if you know what I mean.


That happened to my BIL...
Not cool...


----------



## WetGunPowder

Tomorrow afternoon we are going to Wolf Creek and cut and split for a man in need. Looks like Denny's on Saturday-weather permitting!


----------



## dieselfitter

no pictures please


----------



## dieselfitter

I'm hopping to make it Saturday


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sorry but I won't be able to make it on Saturday, still healing and am pretty worthless. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## dieselfitter

Regarding Saturday, Usually Andy and Sarah bring their loader and grapple. It sounds like Andy will be on world tour riding motocross and can't make it.
If wanted, I can bring a loader and grapple.
If someone has one of the log holder sawhorse thingys, we can set up on the trailer and use it as a "poor man's" bucking trailer.
Let me know, it takes a little planning on loader logistics.


----------



## hoskvarna

Wow, that Andy is a jack of all trades, LOL.


----------



## Homelite410

5R-INC said:


> It's a 48 F-1 on a 72 ford chassis. It has a 390 and c6 tranny. A little under powered and averages 3 mpg. It also has a 20,00 lb hydrolic winch on the back. It was a 2 year project from the ground up.


Wait wait.. A 390 and you say its underpowered? My 74 360 was underpowered......... Tat 390 should runnnnnnnnn!


----------



## WetGunPowder

dieselfitter said:


> Regarding Saturday, Usually Andy and Sarah bring their loader and grapple. It sounds like Andy will be on world tour riding motocross and can't make it.
> If wanted, I can bring a loader and grapple.
> If someone has one of the log holder sawhorse thingys, we can set up on the trailer and use it as a "poor man's" bucking trailer.
> Let me know, it takes a little planning on loader logistics.


DF-we could use a loader with forks and/or bucket. The major cutting will come later when we get all the grounds cleaned up and organized.


----------



## dieselfitter

Understood. I'll bring loader and grapple and forks.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Merry Christmas to all my chainsawing friends.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night.


----------



## kdeerpark

Merry Christmas to all and be safe! Sorry busy Sat.


----------



## WetGunPowder

kdeerpark said:


> Merry Christmas to all and be safe! Sorry busy Sat.


No problem Kevin-There will be many more opportunities!


----------



## awol

andydodgegeek said:


> Merry Christmas to all my chainsawing friends.


 Merry Christmas from the south Andy!


----------



## 5R-INC

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all have a great day! I am feeling very blessed to have all my kids here this morning.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Merry Christmas everyone. No snow here, so I'll post this picture from Christmas Eve 2 years ago.


----------



## WetGunPowder

5R-INC said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all have a great day! I am feeling very blessed to have all my kids here this morning.


+1

Have Damon contact me and I can get him Sam's info down in Chicago-Maybe they can connect on one of his trips to Milwaukee!


----------



## 5R-INC

Dad and I will be heading up to interfaith tomorrow. Is there a start time planned and is there a need for my skidsteer?


----------



## super44

Some of my deer season fun.


----------



## old guy

Hey Bob, looks like you got some of the old yellow goin.

John


----------



## super44

old guy said:


> Hey Bob, looks like you got some of the old yellow goin.
> 
> John


Yup, the one one the left is a 700 i've had for a few years and the right one is the 125 you saw when you stopped by. The 36 in bar just made it thru the chuncks near the stump. That tree went down in a storm a couple years ago and hung up. I gave it a couple cuts to weaken it and let mother nature get it to the ground so I was fun to finally start cutting it up.


----------



## WetGunPowder

5R-INC said:


> Dad and I will be heading up to interfaith tomorrow. Is there a start time planned and is there a need for my skidsteer?


The normal routine-Breakfast in Siren at 0700. Then off to Denny's from there.


----------



## 5R-INC

Sounds good. Saws and skidsteer are loaded up and ready. We cut up over 6 cord today.


----------



## dieselfitter

I won't be joining you for breakfast. I'm planning on leaving at 6:00 am. It is usually about 1.5 hour drive without weather and pulling equipment. I will meet on site.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I'll try to be there at 7 or shortly after depending on weather and road conditions.


----------



## WetGunPowder

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I'll try to be there at 7 or shortly after depending on weather and road conditions.


Just got home from the Lions Meat Raffle-snowing pretty good in O-town.


----------



## 5R-INC

Nothing coming down up this way yet but supposed to start before midnight.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Off to breakfast-Looks like 3-5 inches of snow in the backyard...................


----------



## andydodgegeek

Did you guys have a successful day? Looks like a nice day outside, at least from my easy chair.


----------



## WetGunPowder

What started out looking like a pretty shi**y day turned out pretty good. 4 splitters, dieselfitter's loader and 5R's skidsteer got a TON of work done! thanks to all who helped today-we'll have to see what mother nature brings. Hopefully we can do it again soon!


----------



## 5R-INC

The day started out slow with the snow and slow travel but turned into a very nice and productive day. Mostly just working on cleaning up miscellaneous piles.


----------



## WetGunPowder

5R-INC said:


> The day started out slow with the snow and slow travel but turned into a very nice and productive day. Mostly just working on cleaning up miscellaneous piles.


AND Griz made a stool too!


----------



## dieselfitter

It was kind of a white knuckle drive this morning. En route, I was questioning the wisdom of working on a day like this but it really turned out to be a productive day. It worked out well for Duane and I to tag team the split piles with the loaders. I think there is still a full day's of work left just moving split piles. I had a good time. It was a smaller crew and gave me a chance to get to know some of you guys better.


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> AND Griz made a stool too!



Anyone take a picture of the Grizzly stool?


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

I wonder how many BTU's are in a car interior...


----------



## Hedgerow

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I wonder how many BTU's are in a car interior...


You'd have to light one and see.

You all got much snow yet?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> You'd have to light one and see.
> 
> You all got much snow yet?



Not much. 3-4" here. How you and the family doing down there?


----------



## Hedgerow

Good.. The weather has sucked so far this winter though..

Mud...


----------



## hoskvarna

Ya, I liked the temps but the mud sucked. Deer huntin in the mud ain't rite.


----------



## dieselfitter

The weather forecast looks favorable for this weekend. Any plans?


----------



## Beefie

Well at least we are getting some cold now before the snow. You will at least be able to plow with out rutting up the yard. It was zero here this morning.

Beefie


----------



## 5R-INC

15 to 20 below here this morning and just as cold tonight. Less then 2" of snow on the ground. December was unseasonably warm until today. It has made it real nice to get a lot of wood cut.


----------



## Hedgerow

Bout 30 today...
Ground sorta froze, but mud awaits anything heavy that rolleth across...


----------



## 5R-INC

There will be no mud around here for awhile. Double digit below zero till the middle of next week. The stove is eating wood as fast as I can put it in.


----------



## Beefie

Christmas is over. By by tree and wreath. Bring on the new year. 

Beefie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5R-INC

Another good day in the woods. Thought it was going to be an easy day until my brother pulled in and he had the side boards on the big truck.


----------



## Hedgerow

Those look like 1970's pics minus the Bobcat!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Top pic looks freaking cold...

Like the Klondike...


----------



## Philbert

Predicting -20°F and below wind chills this weekend. Good time to have that electric chainsaw and splitter in your garage? Or maybe just a better time to sit by the fire and sharpen chains?

_Be careful out there!_

Philbert


----------



## Beefie

Now that's a load on the old ford, How many cord?

Beefie


----------



## 5R-INC

Another good day in the woods. Got 5 plus cord out before 1 o'clock. We get over 2 full cord on the old ford when it's loaded like that.


----------



## WetGunPowder

6PM last night it was 28 degrees and pretty nice.

12 hours later it is -9 and windy and pretty shi**y.


----------



## 5R-INC

This weather should make for an interesting drive back to milwaukee for Damon today.


----------



## Hedgerow

5R-INC said:


> This weather should make for an interesting drive back to milwaukee for Damon today.


Make sure the antifreeze is rich!!!!
Fuel is treated!!!
We all pissin and moanin bout 9 degrees here..
I think some of these folks down here would die if it hit -teens real temp...
Coldest I've seen here was -6 over night, but not a lick of wind, so it weren't too bad.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Current temp -15 but feels like -31 with the wind


----------



## BugaBoots

Currently -13 where I'm at and feels colder with the wind. Its days like this I wish I had a different job, oh the joys of being a mechanic for a towing company.


----------



## andydodgegeek

-9 here right now but feels like -1 with a beard


----------



## Hedgerow

Aaaahhh....

The beard coefficient.


----------



## Hedgerow

Yup.. That is what it looks like ..


----------



## Ronaldo

Hedgerow said:


> View attachment 392155
> 
> Yup.. That is what it looks like ..


Looks like you may be butchering deer with that Stihl?


----------



## 5R-INC

I wasn't sure I wanted to know what he was cutting. Hope he isn't going to run it much more with the bar nuts off lol


----------



## Hedgerow

Neighbor just dropped it off to be sharpened...
Nice eh?


----------



## hoskvarna

Ya , real nice


----------



## dieselfitter

I thought it was Andy's. It looks like he got his beard caught in the chain.


----------



## 5R-INC

Did you ask him what the hell he was cutting? Or again maybe we don't want to know lol


----------



## Hedgerow

hoskvarna said:


> Ya , real nice


Nuthin like The smell of burning hair.
I just ground it..


----------



## hoskvarna

Ya buddy


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK

Hedgerow said:


> Aaaahhh....
> 
> The beard coefficient.


It makes a difference my clean shaven Friend.


----------



## Philbert

Bar oil or Brylcreem?

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Went out cutting again for Tundra Mike this weekend. Had the 288 Husky out for the first time in a while. And dad using the 359 Husky in the background.



But this time we had a tractor with a loader along, only a 25? hp, but it sure made things easier.





At the end of the day, 4 pickup & trailer loads out for Mike.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Dresser Lions Club 1st Annual ALL BACON Meat Raffle this Friday at Ward's Bar in Dresser- Over 70 packs of bacon from 6 different butchers! Starts at 7PM!!!!


----------



## Stihl Livin




----------



## Hedgerow

Hey, is it cold up there yet?
Is everyone still alive?


----------



## dieselfitter

5 degrees in Hugo, -11 tonight and a high of -2 tomorrow.


----------



## 5R-INC

Still alive but considering going into hibernation. School has been cancelled for tomorrow. To cold to let the kids wait for the bus I guess.


----------



## Philbert

Forecast is-15F, wind chill -40F. 

The dogs are asking for a heated bathroom. . . 

Philbert


----------



## Ronaldo

Schools and alot of other businesses and activity's closing around here. High for tomorrow is -5 or -9 and lows around -15 to -20 and then add wind of 20-30mph and ya it's plenty cold. I got a good amount of Red Elm and Burr Oak and it keeps us toasty......I do go through a lot more in this kind of weather, though.


----------



## Hedgerow

I wondered bout that...
S'posed to be 3 degrees here tomorrow by 5 PM.. Wind chills around -15..
That usually means it's gotta go through you all first!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

Philbert said:


> Forecast is-15F, wind chill -40F.
> 
> The dogs are asking for a heated bathroom. . .
> 
> Philbert


Golden Arches..


----------



## Philbert

-48F wind chill predicted tomorrow in Ely. Might have to use winter weight bar oil. . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow

I got a gallon of winter stuff from Scott's place..
Good to go...


----------



## hoskvarna

Philbert said:


> -48F wind chill predicted tomorrow in Ely. Might have to use winter weight bar oil. . . .
> 
> Philbert


I dont think i would worry about it,stay inside!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

-110º... INSIDE!


----------



## svk

If anyone is looking for something to do the weekend of the 16-18th a couple of buddies and I will be cutting at my place. You're welcome to stay over at my cabin and to take a load of wood home with you.


----------



## tree monkey




----------



## tree monkey




----------



## tree monkey




----------



## tree monkey




----------



## WetGunPowder

Glad to see your back to your old self Scott! The time of your posts prove it!!!


----------



## 5R-INC

Boyd don't let pele outside without his helmet on today. He will be stuck to the windows or the flag pole all day.


----------



## Hinerman

You northeners can turn the fan off anytime now. I don't know how you take it...real men and women for sure. Stay safe and warm.

Can any of you recommend a store (with on-line ordering) where I can get some good cheese curds (and other WI cheese products) from? I found a website I can order from but was wondering if somebody here may know of a honey hole for cheese. I brought some curds home from Scott's Charity Cut and have been craving them ever since. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Our "honey hole" for cheese and curds is Burnett Dairy Coop. Their curds come from Ellsworthcheese.com


----------



## Homelite410

Thomas, the curds we had at Scotts were from Ellsworth, whips come from Burnett, and may I suggest aged alphas edom from wood river!


----------



## Philbert

Not trying to be a cheese snob (and I do have relatives from Wisconsin), but I think that the curds we used to get from Burnett were 'better' -drier, 'squeakier', more flavorful, etc. Did they used to make their own, say, 5+ years ago (before the new store), or is this some type of dairy nostalgia creeping up on me?

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve

afternoon to all you midwest popsicles. a balmy 20*/sunny here in Pa. the old splitter took some fondling to get going today. have a great day.


----------



## Philbert

No mosquitos . . . .

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> No mosquitos . . . .
> 
> Philbert


EAB dies at -40


----------



## Hedgerow

Philbert said:


> Not trying to be a cheese snob (and I do have relatives from Wisconsin), but I think that the curds we used to get from Burnett were 'better' -drier, 'squeakier', more flavorful, etc. Did they used to make their own, say, 5+ years ago (before the new store), or is this some type of dairy nostalgia creeping up on me?
> 
> Philbert


The last bag of cheese whips Sarah and Andy got me was outstanding... I think Burnett's??? It was a great batch, maybe a little dryer than normal? I have no idea how they make em'..


----------



## Hedgerow

svk said:


> EAB dies at -40


cmon' -50!!!!!


----------



## Hinerman

WetGunPowder said:


> Our "honey hole" for cheese and curds is Burnett Dairy Coop. Their curds come from Ellsworthcheese.com


 


Homelite410 said:


> Thomas, the curds we had at Scotts were from Ellsworth, whips come from Burnett, and may I suggest aged alphas edom from wood river!


 
Thanks...just visited the Burnett Dairy website. I will be placing an order soon.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Philbert is right. The Dairy quit making there own not long ago and started selling the ones made in Ellsworth. It's enough to make a grown man cry... The whips are still made at the Dairy I think.


----------



## Fishnuts2

Another cheese factory not far from Ellsworth is Eau Galle Cheese. Try their squeaky curds. eaugallecheese.com


----------



## andydodgegeek

If you want some real good cheese you have to get Bongards cheese. Made right here in Minnesota. Those Wisconsin people think they're on top of the cheese world, gotta try some of the swamp cheese of Minnesota.


----------



## wendell

WetGunPowder said:


> Dresser Lions Club 1st Annual ALL BACON Meat Raffle this Friday at Ward's Bar in Dresser- Over 70 packs of bacon from 6 different butchers! Starts at 7PM!!!!


[emoji22]


----------



## WetGunPowder

wendell said:


> [emoji22]


Come on up Steve-Should be plenty of BACON for everyone!


----------



## wendell

Would love to but not going to work.


----------



## super44

Looks like fish a T Dogs Friday. I hear it is good.


----------



## 5R-INC

The wood shed is full for next year.
The stack is 24' long X 11' wide X 7' high.


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> The wood shed is full for next year.
> The stack is 24' long X 11' wide X 7' high. View attachment 393475
> View attachment 393476




Now what are you going to do?


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Now what are you going to do?


Well, he's at 14.5 cord now, so there's only 1 thing he can do..
Go for 30...

Or I guess he could come down here and clear out a fence row or 2..

That's a damn fine pile o firewood there..


----------



## hoskvarna

Hedgerow said:


> Well, he's at 14.5 cord now, so there's only 1 thing he can do..
> Go for 30...
> 
> Or I guess he could come down here and clear out a fence row or 2..
> 
> .


Ive got some of those too,he wouldnt have to go near as far either.


----------



## Hedgerow

hoskvarna said:


> Ive got some of those too,he wouldnt have to go near as far either.


True...
I could send him home with a truck load of yellow firewood...
He'd be the talk of the neighborhood...
Of course he'd have to spend $700 in gas getting down here with the heavy hauler....


----------



## hoskvarna

That is true. We got some of that yella wood too, called mulberry.


----------



## Hedgerow

I may drive this truck up to the IA GTG this spring if fuel prices keep heading south.. I'll throw some heavy stuff on it to make it ride better...


----------



## 5R-INC

With only a little snow in the woods I am sure we will keep cutting. That is about a 1/3 of what we have cut this year. Between my dad and brothers we go threw around 50 cord a year so still more work to be done. But it sure feels good to have the shed full.


----------



## 5R-INC

31 below this morning and into the 30's by Thursday. Some crazy cold for two weeks now. Bring on the January thaw!!!


----------



## Hedgerow

That's just stupid cold...
Dammit, my ass just literally fell off cold...


----------



## 5R-INC

45 degrees warmer this morning then yesterday morning. Much better!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

12 above this morning was better than -26 below yesterday. Going to have to break out the shorts and flipflops for this weekend.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. I'm looking to make a couple new chopping blocks with the tires mounted on them. 

Anyone in MN metro or north along I-35 have any larger rounds, say 20-26" of a tough to split species that I might be able to trade you for a box of adult beverages?


----------



## BugaBoots

I have some that would work for you, but I'm south of the cities.


----------



## svk

BugaBoots said:


> I have some that would work for you, but I'm south of the cities.


How far south?


----------



## Philbert

We have EAB quarantines in the metro area for firewood transport. You should check into those before moving stuff around. 

Philbert


----------



## BugaBoots

svk said:


> How far south?


Straight south on 35 exit 59, dont know if that's to far for you.


----------



## Gypo Logger

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> 12 above this morning was better than -26 below yesterday. Going to have to break out the shorts and flipflops for this weekend.


Those damn cheese heads north of us are vortexing that cold air south.
John


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> We have EAB quarantines in the metro area for firewood transport. You should check into those before moving stuff around.
> 
> Philbert


Good point. Maybe I'll update my request to those out of metro area. Don't want to be bringing any nasties up north any quicker than they can fly. 

Just curious, if I cut a block square with a chainsaw and there's no bark left, does it become "dimensional lumber"?


----------



## Philbert

I don't know all the rules. Looks like the wood has to be bark free and kiln dried. And you need to have a permit. Here are some places to start:

http://www.mda.state.mn.us/plants/pestmanagement/eab/quarantinefaq.aspx

http://www.mda.state.mn.us/plants/pestmanagement/eab/eabquarantine.aspx

Philbert


----------



## svk

BugaBoots said:


> Straight south on 35 exit 59, dont know if that's to far for you.


That's a little hike out of my normal range. Appreciate the offer though.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I don't know all the rules. I think that wood has to be bark free and kiln dried. Here are some places to start:
> 
> http://www.mda.state.mn.us/plants/pestmanagement/eab/quarantinefaq.aspx
> 
> http://www.mda.state.mn.us/plants/pestmanagement/eab/eabquarantine.aspx
> 
> Philbert


I'll check these out when I'm on a desktop. I wondered about the kiln drying bit.


----------



## hoskvarna

looks like our spring GTG in Iowa this year will be on APRIL 26th.
Letting all know so we can start plannin


----------



## Ronaldo

Actually it is on Saturday April 25th as the 26th is a Sunday.


----------



## hoskvarna

Oops, looked at calendar wrong.


----------



## flyboy553

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/central-mn-brainerd-wadena-area-saw-gtg.267707/


Not sure if this has been posted here but there is a GTG coming up soon in Minnesota, somewhere up North.

Ted


----------



## Homelite410

Man April is stoopid busy! Matt, don't you dare plan one in April!


----------



## andydodgegeek

svk said:


> Hey guys. I'm looking to make a couple new chopping blocks with the tires mounted on them.
> 
> Anyone in MN metro or north along I-35 have any larger rounds, say 20-26" of a tough to split species that I might be able to trade you for a box of adult beverages?



I just saw this post. I got some oak chunks if your interested. Only about 40 min north of St Paul and about 2 min off 35.


----------



## svk

andydodgegeek said:


> I just saw this post. I got some oak chunks if your interested. Only about 40 min north of St Paul and about 2 min off 35.


Cool. Are you out of the metro FW quarantine? (Assuming you are far enough north to be clear.)


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Man April is stoopid busy! Matt, don't you dare plan one in April!


I'm not... Only thing on my calendar for April is Chelsea, Iowa...


----------



## Stihl Livin

When is the next hedge fest?


----------



## WetGunPowder

How does February 7th look for everyone to "work the woodpile" for Interfaith?


----------



## Stihl Livin

I have our annual special needs ride that day so I am not going to make this one.


----------



## Homelite410

Oh boy...... Looks like I may be heading nort.......


----------



## Hedgerow

Stihl Livin said:


> When is the next hedge fest?


September 26th in Ft.Scott KS


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> September 26th in Ft.Scott KS


Noooooooooooooooo.................


I wanted to see wiggs again!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Noooooooooooooooo.................
> 
> 
> I wanted to see wiggs again!


No control over that date.. Told Chad I was going all in at the pioneer days saw races and such.. So Ima gonna do it...


----------



## awol

Yeah, looks like I'll be going to KY to. It's closer than ft. Scott, and I picked up an old 390 today.


----------



## Hedgerow

awol said:


> Yeah, looks like I'll be going to KY to. It's closer than ft. Scott, and I picked up an old 390 today.


Is there a saw build in KY this year?


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> Is there a saw build in KY this year?


Last I heard was long bar 385 390 challenge I believe.


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Last I heard was long bar 385 390 challenge I believe.


I don't have either of those... 
But who knows...


----------



## wendell

Hedgerow said:


> September 26th in Ft.Scott KS


[emoji22]


----------



## Philbert

andydodgegeek said:


> I just saw this post. I got some oak chunks if your interested. Only about 40 min north of St Paul and about 2 min off 35.


SVK,

Bring both the Leveraxes with you if you stop to visit the Dodgegeeks!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Certainly!


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Last I heard was long bar 385 390 challenge I believe.


If you make it down to KY and the 390 build is still a go, you should bring that 390 in red of Mark's to run in it.. I've always thought it was sorta special..
Bet it would show very well..


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> If you make it down to KY and the 390 build is still a go, you should bring that 390 in red of Mark's to run in it.. I've always thought it was sorta special..
> Bet it would show very well..


But if i race it against my 2186.......... I can't let it win....... [emoji4]


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> But if i race it against my 2186.......... I can't let it win....... [emoji4]


If Wiggs get's the date moved up a week, I'll run it for ya...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> If Wiggs get's the date moved up a week, I'll run it...
> View attachment 397327


Ain't skeered...... Let me tune it for you..........[emoji5]


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Ain't skeered...... Let me tune it for you..........[emoji5]


OK...
I'll sharpen yer chain...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> OK...
> I'll sharpen yer chain...


OK... Let me mix your fuel.....


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> OK... Let me mix your fuel.....


No sweat...
It's Mark's saw..
He's your neighbor...


----------



## Homelite410

Hedgerow said:


> No sweat...
> It's Mark's saw..
> He's your neighbor...


Bam! [emoji5]


----------



## WetGunPowder

WetGunPowder said:


> How does February 7th look for everyone to "work the woodpile" for Interfaith?


This is gonna be a go-weather permitting!


----------



## 5R-INC

There is a gun show on the 7th in Siren. That's not an easy choise to make. Guns ?? Saws ??? Guns ?? Saws ??


----------



## dieselfitter

Do both, bring your guns to the woodpile. I'll bring mine.


----------



## BugaBoots

Guns and saws, lol, ill just bring saws. Sounds like a good time to me. I may try to make it up again if I can.


----------



## WetGunPowder

dieselfitter said:


> Do both, bring your guns to the woodpile. I'll bring mine.


Saws, guns, AND your skiddie and loader would make the perfect trifecta!


----------



## dieselfitter

I'll leave guns at home... this time. I'll plan on bringing loader.


----------



## WetGunPowder

dieselfitter said:


> I'll leave guns at home... this time. I'll plan on bringing loader.


Adam and I are gonna try to get to Winnick's this week to check on materials for our top secret project!!!!!


----------



## dieselfitter

In about 8 weeks I am taking a month off from work to catch up on some projects. The "top secret project" is one of the things on my list.


----------



## Hedgerow

WetGunPowder said:


> Adam and I are gonna try to get to Winnick's this week to check on materials for our top secret project!!!!!


You guys building a log bucking trailer??!!
That would be sweet...


----------



## Hedgerow

Lemme know when it's done, and we'll haul a big splitter or 2 up as an excuse to visit...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Feb 7th should work for me. Hopefully it will only take 2 hours to get to Siren for breakfast...not 3 1/2 hours in blowing snow like last time.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Going out on a limb here guys but I'm in need of a face cord of dry ready to burn wood. I have a event called the "special needs ride" coming up on 2-7-15 and my friend who normally donates the firewood doesn't have very much left. I know its short notice and I cut all fall and gave it all away when I should of keep some for this but I didn't and I'm worried if it is cold we will be short on wood. Not looking for anything in particular as the wood is just to burn in the fire pits everyone stands by and roasts hot dogs in. Looking for something with in 30 minutes of the south metro. Please pm me if you have some to spare. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dieselfitter

Doesn't Husky lover have wood for you? 
Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## BugaBoots

Stihl Livin said:


> Going out on a limb here guys but I'm in need of a face cord of dry ready to burn wood. I have a event called the "special needs ride" coming up on 2-7-15 and my friend who normally donates the firewood doesn't have very much left. I know its short notice and I cut all fall and gave it all away when I should of keep some for this but I didn't and I'm worried if it is cold we will be short on wood. Not looking for anything in particular as the wood is just to burn in the fire pits everyone stands by and roasts hot dogs in. Looking for something with in 30 minutes of the south metro. Please pm me if you have some to spare. Thanks in advance.


Im down in faribault, dont know if that's to far south, but have that or more sitting next to the garage.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Nah he only has wood for my ported saws. We just chatted last night about how we need to save some firewood for things like this. Never would of guessed my guy would be out.


----------



## Stihl Livin

BugaBoots said:


> Im down in faribault, dont know if that's to far south, but have that or more sitting next to the garage.



Bugaboots

I I'm only in Farmington so it's not bad at all. I will be picking up what my friend has for us on Saturday in cannon falls so I could just head your way after that if your around. It will be in the afternoon early evening as we have a different event in the morning


----------



## BugaBoots

Stihl Livin said:


> Bugaboots
> 
> I I'm only in Farmington so it's not bad at all. I will be picking up what my friend has for us on Saturday in cannon falls so I could just head your way after that if your around. It will be in the afternoon early evening as we have a different event in the morning


Sounds good I'll send ya a pm with my # just send me a txt or call.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL

Perfect day in the woods


----------



## WetGunPowder

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Perfect day in the woods


Next Saturday looks to be just as nice!


----------



## 5R-INC

It was a very nice day in the woods. Time to get some in the basement for the cold week ahead. I will be at Denny's next Saturday.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I want to thank bugaboots for the firewood he was able to get me today. It was a pleasure to meet you and you have a severe case of CAD. Now we just have to get you to run a ported saw or 6. Looking forward to doing some cutting together.


----------



## BugaBoots

Guess I never thought the cad was that bad, lol. Don't know if I want to get started with ported saws, might take more of my time than it already does. 

It was nice to meet you as well. Hope to cross paths again.


----------



## WetGunPowder

5R-INC said:


> It was a very nice day in the woods. Time to get some in the basement for the cold week ahead. I will be at Denny's next Saturday.


Denny and Barb want an unofficial head count for next Saturday so they can plan for caramel rolls and other eats.


----------



## 5R-INC

Should have a couple extras with me Saturday.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah are planning on attending. Depends on road and weather conditions as to whether we bring the skidsteer. If we dont bring it we will be there anyways. Is there lots to split or cut or what.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I'll be there. Hopefully it doesn't snow until late at night.


----------



## Philbert

I'm going to try and make it.

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Me and Sarah are planning on attending. Depends on road and weather conditions as to whether we bring the skidsteer. If we dont bring it we will be there anyways. Is there lots to split or cut or what.


More cleanup of random piles of wood scattered around. Also a large pile of random stuff to cut and split. Plenty of trees in the yard to drop and cut to make more room too..............


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Think there still should be a few decent pine logs yet to make some stools out of, too.


----------



## WetGunPowder

High temp of 35degrees with light winds......................Gonna be a good day Tater!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Zzzzzzzzz...... Up & at em!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Morning, Wendell


----------



## svk

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Morning, Wendell


YUM!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Twas a good day of cutting. Got a lot done, not sure how much. Here's some pics...
Seems like there was a bit of divine oversight on the day.. 





Kdeerpark working the pile from the top down... (Made me nervous!!)




It's always good to see Bob




Got a little work outta Boyd & gpt




Yes, pele, too




Dieselfitter made some real quick work with this slick wheel loader




And it's always good to have 5r-inc behind the skiddy controls...




Lee- one of the hardest workers I know...




Grizzly Adams, sporting some stylish duds




Mr. Dodgegeek taking one down...




Lots of piles to move!!


----------



## svk

Nice work guys!


----------



## BugaBoots

Looks like it was some good fun, and good work. Wish I could have made it, had to stay home with the little one though.
Maby next time.


----------



## Stihl Livin

You guys are amazing. While you all played with saws I was out giving smiles to individuals with special needs. Here is a link for anyone interested 

http://m.kstp.com/article.html#!/57601/3f4cc3ad0f26e0e3039c3cb96b99ae38


----------



## Philbert

Posted some more photos in this thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...aregivers-of-burnett-county-wi.210227/page-47

Philbert


----------



## kdeerpark

Nice pictures Sara and Philbert. I had a good time and great to see everyone! Also good food.


----------



## 5R-INC

A little cold weather project. Turned out ok. Not obnoxious loud. I think maybe a little quieter then the one tree monkey made for it. The welds look like crap. Not happy with my work at all. Was able to make it with the spark screen in place.


----------



## kdeerpark

Duane will that shoot 3.5 inch shells? Nice.


----------



## super44

Mix the oil a little rich and shoot some smoke balls??


----------



## old guy

Being a weldor, a shotgunner and a chainsaw guy I, I, can't deal with this.

John


----------



## 5R-INC

Today I was a grinder.


----------



## 5R-INC

The finished product. Much happier with my work. Now to get this thing in some wood!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Looking pretty cool Duane. If you do it again give it to me and I'll tig weld it on real nice like. I'm looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Two semi loads of logs cut, split and stacked for Interfaith today at Zion Lutheran Church near Trade Lake. This will serve western Burnett Co for next season! Sorry-no pics-but it DID happen!


----------



## 5R-INC

I could have been there if I had known it was going on.


----------



## WetGunPowder

5R-INC said:


> I could have been there if I had known it was going on.


Denny mentioned it last time we where there.....
Musta been after you left for the gun show!

He mentioned today that he would like to get the logs at the Dog Park site all together in one landing so a different logger can get them to his place.
Been some wood that has grown legs and walked off and he would like to get it to his place ASAP!


----------



## Ronaldo

Got some firewood and April GTG logs down and pulled out today. Will be time for the GTG before you know it. Found a big standing dead Red Elm and want to cookie it so we don't have to split it.


----------



## bikemike

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Twas a good day of cutting. Got a lot done, not sure how much. Here's some pics...
> Seems like there was a bit of divine oversight on the day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kdeerpark working the pile from the top down... (Made me nervous!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always good to see Bob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a little work outta Boyd & gpt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, pele, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dieselfitter made some real quick work with this slick wheel loader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's always good to have 5r-inc behind the skiddy controls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee- one of the hardest workers I know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grizzly Adams, sporting some stylish duds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Dodgegeek taking one down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of piles to move!!


That makes a beer look really good


----------



## bikemike

5R-INC said:


> View attachment 403548
> View attachment 403549
> View attachment 403550
> A little cold weather project. Turned out ok. Not obnoxious loud. I think maybe a little quieter then the one tree monkey made for it. The welds look like crap. Not happy with my work at all. Was able to make it with the spark screen in place.


The most unique muff mod yet. 2 thumds up


----------



## WetGunPowder

Dresser Lions all bacon meat raffle tomorrow night 6:30 at Ward's!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronaldo

This White Oak went down at the edge of a creek, so we will make firewood from the limbs and trunk should make a good GTG log.


----------



## svk

Please remind me. What date is Iowa GTG again?


----------



## andydodgegeek

svk said:


> Please remind me. What date is Iowa GTG again?


April 25


----------



## hoskvarna

svk said:


> Please remind me. What date is Iowa GTG again?



April 25th


----------



## GM_Grimmy

Is anyone going to do a shirt for this year? If so, I'd order a few of them!


----------



## WetGunPowder

How does the weekend of March 21-22 look for helping Denny out again?


----------



## 5R-INC

That weekend looks like it should work for me


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Should work for me.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Talked to Denny tonight. Looks like Mar 21 is a go at his place weather permitting! Dieselfitter-he would like to take you up on your offer to move the wood from out by the road-it has been disappearing at a pretty rapid rate! He would also like us to finish up the logging at the Dog Park site. Only about 10 trees to drop but we need to get the logs to the landing so the truckers can get them to his place-hopefully before the road restrictions go on.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Weather looks like it should be nice on Saturday. Hoping to make it.


----------



## 5R-INC

I plan on being there too. Should have at least one extra with me.


----------



## dieselfitter

I'm planning on attending.


----------



## SmallTreecutter

I plan to attend but can only stay until 11:30 - noon, grandson's 4th birthday party, so will drive up myself. Cutting on Sunday?


----------



## WetGunPowder

Looking like high temp around 40 degrees-Should be a perfect day!!!


----------



## dieselfitter

might be a little muddy


----------



## 5R-INC

Should be good for the first half of the day at least. Freezing at night this week the ground has dried up a lot.


----------



## andydodgegeek

So 7 o'clock at the cafe in Siren again?


----------



## dieselfitter

Is it Main Street Cafe in Siren?


----------



## 5R-INC

Wouldn't be a charity cut without breakfast at the café.


----------



## WetGunPowder

[email protected] Street Café!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> Is it Main Street Cafe in Siren?


Yup


----------



## 5R-INC

I think a safety meeting is needed. Rumor has it grandpatractor is home.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Got another ugly mismatched caps and plastics Stihl back together out of the pile of projects I have. Had it running earlier this week but now it's being temperamental and not wanting to run. I'll try to get it sorted out so hopefully I can use it this weekend. Think it will be a canadate for modding in the future.


----------



## andydodgegeek

5R-INC said:


> I think a safety meeting is needed. Rumor has it grandpatractor is home.


On our way to Tdawgs now. See you there.


----------



## Philbert

*Midwest STIHL
*
Saw a press release the Midwest STIHL (Haward, WI) was merging with Mississippi Valley STIHL (Peoria, IL), at a new site in Cottage Grove, WI (East of Madison).

Not sure if this will make much of a difference to end users, but could affect dealers. Maybe affect some shipping times? More consistency between regions?

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

Saws and splitters loaded. Off to the Lions Club Meat Raffle-then some Sconnie hoops! See everyone at breakfast!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Was a good day at Denny & Barb's yesterday...
Before & after at the driveway entrance









Bunch more pics
skid steer & wheel loader working together





Making piles





That's a nice log pile!





Splitting crews









This pile did not exist at the beginning of the day.





Equipment made a lot of things easier








All in all, a good day.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Philbert said:


> *Midwest STIHL
> *
> Saw a press release the Midwest STIHL (Haward, WI) was merging with Mississippi Valley STIHL (Peoria, IL), at a new site in Cottage Grove, WI (East of Madison).
> 
> Not sure if this will make much of a difference to end users, but could affect dealers. Maybe affect some shipping times? More consistency between regions?
> 
> Philbert



Heard about this at the local shop recently. I believe the owner said shipping times are changing somewhat but beyond that he doesn't know much else either at this time.


----------



## BugaBoots

Anyone know if there is a dealer south of the cities or even in the state that is a Tsumura dealer. Im looking for a light weight bar, otherwise i may go with a stihl.


----------



## jonsered raket

Bugaboots what size bar you want?


----------



## BugaBoots

Thinking about a 28


----------



## jonsered raket

I could get a 33 oregon or a 28 sugihara


----------



## svk

Just curious. Anyone in northeastern MN, say anywhere east of Grand Rapids and north of Duluth all of the way to Canada?


----------



## jonsered raket

I have a cabin in ely svk


----------



## svk

Thats right, I remember you saying that!

I'm just surprised there aren't any regulars on here being that the #2 industry for that whole area is logging.


----------



## tree monkey

i'm in need of a 385/390/2188 ky project, whole saw or parts saw,cheap


----------



## polkat

svk said:


> Just curious. Anyone in northeastern MN, say anywhere east of Grand Rapids and north of Duluth all of the way to Canada?



Northern Wisconsin just South of Superior. I am suprised by that as well every morning on the way to work at 5:am nothing but log trucks going into town.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishnuts2

svk said:


> Just curious. Anyone in northeastern MN, say anywhere east of Grand Rapids and north of Duluth all of the way to Canada?


I have a cabin and property on the Gunflint trail out of Grand Marais.


----------



## GPX433Todd

Born and raised in Ely, MN. Living in Central MN now.


----------



## jonsered raket

Gpx433todd you still get up to ely often? let me know if you do, maybe go fishing sometime.


----------



## GPX433Todd

Still have parents up there. So I get up there when I can.


----------



## svk

GPX433Todd said:


> Still have parents up there. So I get up there when I can.


When did you graduate? I know a few people up there but many of the older ones have died and and younger moved away.


----------



## GPX433Todd

Graduated highschool in '98.


----------



## svk

GPX433Todd said:


> Graduated highschool in '98.


Same here. We definitely know some of the same people then. I went to school in Virginia.


----------



## Oliver1655

Lived outside of Bigfork on the Bigfork River back in the lat 60's. Beautiful country!


----------



## bikemike

Philbert said:


> *Midwest STIHL
> *
> Saw a press release the Midwest STIHL (Haward, WI) was merging with Mississippi Valley STIHL (Peoria, IL), at a new site in Cottage Grove, WI (East of Madison).
> 
> Not sure if this will make much of a difference to end users, but could affect dealers. Maybe affect some shipping times? More consistency between regions?
> 
> Philbert


I think the cottage grove stihl is with a john deere company on 61


----------



## Stihl Livin

bikemike said:


> I think the cottage grove stihl is with a john deere company on 61



Mike they are talking the distributor for the area.


----------



## BugaBoots

tree monkey said:


> i'm in need of a 385/390/2188 ky project, whole saw or parts saw,cheap


Have you found a saw yet?


----------



## tree monkey

not yet, looking for non running or parts saws


----------



## jonsered raket

Scott ill do some looking, i know where a 390 thays scored is, gotta see if he will let it go though.


----------



## tree monkey

thanks


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Here's some pics of the other mismatched Stihl mutt in the fleet, a 026/260. Had it out this weekend, ran a few tanks through it.







This is one of the 026/260's that came from an auction I posted on about a year ago. Counting the price of the saw and the carb kit, fuel line and starter rope it needed there's only about $40 in this saw. Clutch cover is a spare from the 046/460 and the bar and chain are leftovers from when I converted the 260 pro to 16" 3/8 from 18" .325. Still has a temepermental idle every so often that's just a tuning issue but otherwise runs and cuts fine. Now up to 3 running 026/260's in the fleet.


----------



## longbar

Anyone here get the $100 084 off cl yesterday?


----------



## GPX433Todd

Think I saw it. Claimed to be all tore down but complete? Needed something simple?


----------



## longbar

Yea. I wanna see what the lucky guy got. Thats a deal you cant go wrong on.


----------



## GPX433Todd

Seemed to good to be true. Maybe it wasn't.


----------



## svk

Hi guys. Just a heads up @chucker and I will be doing some cutting next week at my cabin. In case anyone wants to join us and make it a mini GTG you are welcome to come up. Feel free to bring a truck or trailer to take some wood home. I'll be cutting Wednesday through Friday. My cabin is on the west end of Lake Vermilion so figure 90 minutes from Duluth or 3:30 from the cities. You are welcome to crash at my cabin for the overnights.


----------



## svk

Mods can we get a sticky on this one? Always hard to find it after a quiet period.


----------



## Steve NW WI

Anyone been in touch with StihlyinEly lately?


----------



## svk

Steve NW WI said:


> Anyone been in touch with StihlyinEly lately?


I don't think he comes in here any more but he's keeping busy with guiding, handyman work, and photography.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

http://www.chisagocountyfair.org/chainsaw.html

Looks like they're planning on having us again this year!! [emoji2] we'll keep you posted on specifics once time draws nearer, but thought I'd throw it out there since we had some inquires over the weekend. We are usually between the parade and the derby...


----------



## mortalitool

Great mn gtg yestersay. Didn't know of this post.


----------



## mortalitool

Here is a pic of my splitter. And the great neighbor who helped me modify it after I got it from a friend's dad. She is a beast!


----------



## mortalitool




----------



## dieselfitter

mortalitool said:


>


Suspension on a splitter, pretty cool. I bet it will tows nice. There is a rough patch of hwy 70 that would test it to it's limit.


----------



## mortalitool

dieselfitter said:


> Suspension on a splitter, pretty cool. I bet it will tows nice. There is a rough patch of hwy 70 that would test it to it's limit.


Ya it was built like that in the early 80s. My buddies dad put this one together. Sat for 20 or so years. I welded the suspension so it's stiff now. The suspension was worn out bad and towed horrible. Top heavy so it swayed badly. Stiff now. Still in the shop getting worked over. Gives my neighbor something to do. He loves it. He is a retired machinist. Self employed and still has all of his machines and what not. Been thinking about porting a saw up and having him help me cut the base down and make a pop up piston. And cut the pop up in the cylinder. Never enough time in a day.


----------



## 295 tramp

she's definitely a beast does it tow good now? what length can you split? 
two stage gpm? Good heavy duty splitter


----------



## mortalitool

295 tramp said:


> she's definitely a beast does it tow good now? what length can you split?
> two stage gpm? Good heavy duty splitter


She should tow well now. I think it will be done today. I can split up to 22" long if i want. Usually just cut to 16" unless I get someone requesting longer lengths. It is a 2 stage! Which is nice in gnarly logs. It also goes vertical for those bigger rounds that are heavy. 

Thanks for the comments !

I believe it's around a 27 -30 ton splitter.


----------



## mortalitool

295tramp guess what I'm up to.....


----------



## 295 tramp

295 tramp said:


> The last several saws I built I started to cover the whole underside around the cylinder and muffler with aluminum tape to reflect the heat away from the plastic.


----------



## BugaBoots

Any good dealers in the bemidje area, up here for the weekend and have some time to kill.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Had a great day at Boyd's Outdoor Power today with Jonsered Racket, Wet Gun Powder, 5R-inc, old guy, grizzly Adams, pele55, derrick Johnson kddeerpark, and the dodgegeeks!

Here's some pics of the day, starting with a few of the shop. I would highly encourage you all to visit this place and give them your business!!


----------



## Stihl Livin

Man I wish someone would of sent out a reminder for this. I really wanted to attend this time.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

And here's some of the action... 

The big load of morning wood:




Derrick forgot how to put on his chain....oops



Hanging out, getting ready for some cutting



Here's my new saw... Thanks, Kevin!! (I WISH that was my new saw!!)



Some head to head action...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

More head to head...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

And, some just plain ole having some fun cutting on a log...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

And wrapping up with some good clean conversation. (OK, pretty clean, anyway)


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihl Livin said:


> Man I wish someone would of sent out a reminder for this. I really wanted to attend this time.



We talked about it at the last event.


----------



## andydodgegeek

For those that don't know there is an Iowa GTG next weekend.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> For those that don't know there is an Iowa GTG next weekend.


Gosh, I wish you woulda told me sooner.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Which event was that Andy


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Gosh, I wish you woulda told me sooner.


You going to be able to get a cat sitter?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihl Livin said:


> Which event was that Andy


Last weekend at the Brainerd GTG.


----------



## jonsered raket

Nobody can watch a cat with this short of a notice.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hey, Andy- hand me a roll of toilet paper, will ya?


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Nobody can watch a cat with this short of a notice.


Looks like were gonna have to bring the cats to Iowa.


----------



## andydodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hey, Andy- hand me a roll of toilet paper, will ya?


You gonna need a plunger too?


----------



## jonsered raket

Catfest 2015


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Nope, no need to call in the cavalry.


----------



## andydodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> You gonna need a plunger too?


Maybe your 2153?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Catfest 2015


I'm drawing up the shirt design now.


----------



## jonsered raket

I doubt the cats will want to go, they had other plans already.


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Catfest 2015


Why not pussyfest?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> I doubt the cats will want to go, they had other plans already.


You should see their calendar. It's ridiculous.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Stihl Livin said:


> Man I wish someone would of sent out a reminder for this. I really wanted to attend this time.



You gonna make it to pussyfest?


----------



## jonsered raket

See what they say, we can empty the trailer out and make it a ***** hauler.


----------



## jonsered raket

Maybe some of the southern pu$$ies can make it up.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> See what they say, we can empty the trailer out and make it a ***** hauler.


I just checked- they're in for it!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Got the t shirt all drawn up & found a guy to model it for me!!


----------



## jonsered raket

I wonder what the classes will be? Clawed, declawed and rabid? Anyone decide a build off cat yet?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> I wonder what the classes will be? Clawed, declawed and rabid? Anyone decide a build off cat yet?


Fixed & non-fixed. 
Build off cat is siamese- I hear they're mean as hell....


----------



## andydodgegeek

I already talked to Scott, he's gonna port a calico for me. Open up the exhaust port and let it scream.


----------



## jonsered raket

Im jusy gonna enlarge the intake, exhaust. Throw an E3 in too


----------



## andydodgegeek

Probably an E3 also, huge gains.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow is sharpening up the claws on my Siamese as we speak... No one can sharpen like hedge....


----------



## andydodgegeek

Definitely wearing my assless chaps to pussyfest.


----------



## jonsered raket

Will the cats be scratching softwood or hard? If its oak ill just bring my woods cat.


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Will the cats be scratching softwood or hard? If its oak ill just bring my woods cat.


I'm sure its oak but I'm still bringing my full on race cat. My secret weapon, the feral cat.


----------



## jonsered raket

Andy, I need that tp and 2153.


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Andy, I need that tp and 2153.


Got yourself a log jam? Maybe the 064 is needed?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Need a pick-a-roon?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Leveraxe it out.


----------



## jonsered raket

DR power wagon pulled it right out


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Those powerwagons are something else, aren't they?


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> DR power wagon pulled it right out


Serious when you need a DR.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

How's your build-off cat, coming, Dale?


----------



## Hedgerow

If you all want, I can bring a yellow scratchin post up to cat fest for the dollar races..


----------



## andydodgegeek

So anyways, about that pussyfest...


----------



## jonsered raket

I dont mess around, my hotcat is gonna prove it. Gonna try and run at the purina felinesports championship.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

You still got that 2-man cat? I'd like to give that a try ..


----------



## andydodgegeek

Start with cats on the ground or over the log? Maybe Aussie style?


----------



## mweba

Matt didn't make it up to run Kevin's saw for him?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Anyone heard if Mitch has figured out that 6-fingered cat yet?


----------



## jonsered raket

I think it blew a seal. Leaned out mid scratch.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

mweba said:


> Matt didn't make it up to run Kevin's saw for him?


Don't worry, I took care of it. (Nice saw!!)


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> I think it blew a seal. Leaned out mid scratch.


Did it scratch the piss out of the cylinder?


----------



## jonsered raket

Mitch is putting fingers in cats now? I bet they really scream.


----------



## andydodgegeek

This is retarded and pointless. Continue.


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Mitch is putting fingers in cats now? I bet they really scream.


He puts fingers in everything.


----------



## Hedgerow

My cat is fat and lazy...

Think I should feed him something to wind him up a little??


----------



## mweba

I'm lost. Don't care either. All my cats disappeared.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I hear how everyone removes the cats from the exhaust, I'm wondering about adding more to mine.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Ya, but I bet it still has sharper claws than anyone else's...


----------



## mweba

trademark CT13


----------



## jonsered raket

I mix my purina at 40:1, ive ran up to 30% catnip in my hotcat.


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> I mix my purina at 40:1, ive ran up to 30% catnip in my hotcat.


You are just off the hook today


----------



## andydodgegeek

I think all that sun and 2stroke exhaust warped us all a bit today.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hey, Dale- you still running that fish-oil mix?


----------



## jonsered raket

No i switched to synthetic.


----------



## WetGunPowder

In a totally unrelated post-I just got my pee-pee slapped for burning my brushpile tonite. Someone at the Hospital half mile away thought I was gonna burn the place down. Fire chief stopped by and said let it burn-but one of his F-in flunkies had to come by with a tanker and piss on my fire!


----------



## mweba

J Rakets saw runs on 75% VTEC, best watch out for those dodgegeeks


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Wow, Dale. You must get a killer discount at Boyd's outdoor power....


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> No i switched to synthetic.


Me too, cat spent too much time in the litter box.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Well, I guess we'll have to see how the cats do in heats. 
I think I'm all outta silly tonight.... Good evening, y'all...


----------



## jonsered raket

Everyone gets a discount at Boyds!


----------



## 5R-INC

All I have is a couple barn cats. Lean and mean!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

See y'all at pussyfest.


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Everyone gets a discount at Boyds!


Boyd got anything to make a cat scream?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Barn cats are totally unpredictable... I ain't gonna race a cat in a heat next to you...


----------



## jonsered raket

We sell new and used cats. Our dealers dont want us selling modified cats to public.


----------



## andydodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> We sell new and used cats. Our dealers dont want us selling modified cats to public.


I suppose some unsuspecting greenhorn mess with one of your hotcats he liable to loose an appendage.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Boyd got anything to make a cat scream?


Could throw one in the brush pile fire!


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Could throw one in the brush pile fire!


Real nice Boyd, can't you take anything serious.


----------



## 5R-INC

Throwing a cat on the Fire just makes it sound like a dog. One big WOFF!!


----------



## jonsered raket

Many have tried, many have died.


----------



## jonsered raket

Im crashing for the night. Pus$y is wore out.


----------



## andydodgegeek

No moderators up tonight? No one gonna stop this ridiculousness?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Alright, seriously, I am all silly'd out. Going to bed.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'd better stop now before things go and get silly. Good night all, been fun.


----------



## Ronaldo

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Alright, seriously, I am all silly'd out. Going to bed.





andydodgegeek said:


> I'd better stop now before things go and get silly. Good night all, been fun.


Silly'd out..........I'll believe that when cats fly!


----------



## wendell

andydodgegeek said:


> You gonna make it to pussyfest?


I'm in!


----------



## Steve NW WI

andydodgegeek said:


> This is retarded and pointless. Continue.


Saved for sig use once my 'puter gets fixed


----------



## mweba

I got this coat. It. Is. Warm.


----------



## hoskvarna

mweba said:


> I'm lost. Don't care either. All my cats disappeared.


Want more? Take some home with you!! Please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo

mweba said:


> I got this coat. It. Is. Warm.


Bring it along, you might need it this weekend. For Friday and Saturday we are supposed to be in the middle to upper 60's and lows in the 30's.


----------



## old guy

jonsered raket said:


> Everyone gets a discount at Boyds!


I did.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Did some replenishing of cutting materials today.... 
Here's before:





And after:








100 trees.. Getting waters as I type!


----------



## jonsered raket

Where we gonna play volleyball now? Ps. You need a new gravely zeroturn for mowing around those trees.


----------



## jonsered raket

Scored a nice grinder and a breaker/spinner at an auction today. Got it all for 90 bucks with a pile of bars and chains. Had 9 or so saws but all went too high for my blood. Preyty good time though, estate owner was a gearhead.


----------



## WetGunPowder

For those who can make it we will be at Denny's on the 16th and the 17th to work the woodpile.


----------



## Hedgerow

WetGunPowder said:


> For those who can make it we will be at Denny's on the 16th and the 17th to work the woodpile.


How is the top secret log processing trailer coming along?


----------



## old guy

Wife has made other plans for that weekend.

John


----------



## svk

Any thoughts of having a GTG at the dodgegeeks place? Would be really convenient for people who travel the 35 corridor often like me


----------



## old guy

Oh yeah, I'm up fer that.


----------



## wendell

No, they scare me.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Hedgerow said:


> How is the top secret log processing trailer coming along?


dieselfitter is in charge of that top-secret project.


----------



## Hedgerow

WetGunPowder said:


> dieselfitter is in charge of that top-secret project.


Cool.. 
He'll probably have er knocked out any day now then..


----------



## old guy

wendell said:


> No, they scare me.


They used to scare me too, then I found out they like to shoot stuff, so I'm ok now.

John


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Going to get a start on getting the garden planted today. Got it all tilled up before the rain came Thursday. Not putting any sweet corn in, more room for other veggies this year.


----------



## dieselfitter

Hedgerow said:


> Cool..
> He'll probably have er knocked out any day now then..


I just finished up a 2 week job in ND and plan on getting back to the bucking stand project this week.


----------



## andydodgegeek

We are officially on for Chainsaw racing at the Chicago County fair in Rush City. I talked to the fair board yesterday. July 18th is the day. We will be leaving my house at 1:30pm to get there for set up and have a little extra time to eat some junk food. I know most of you have jobs but I was thinking maybe do some cutting/splitting at my house on friday. Just a thought. Or I think I will soon post a date for a little charity cut at my house to replenish the wood shed. I can do it myself but its a lot more fun when you get a group together and hammer away at it.


----------



## svk

I'm tentatively on a canoe trip that week otherwise I'd be there for sure. Eventually I will be able to make one of these!


----------



## WetGunPowder

WetGunPowder said:


> For those who can make it we will be at Denny's on the 16th and the 17th to work the woodpile.


Looks like breakfast plans have changed. Main Street Café in Siren is closed. Denny will have Grizz's church group at the Log Cabin Store in Danbury around 7. Otherwise the southern crew can meet at Our Place Café in St Croix Falls around 615 and eat there. Either way we should be at Denny's around 8.


----------



## mortalitool

Andy, I'd like to come help ya chuck some wood froday. I can probably get the day off. I live down in circle pines. So not far from you I think?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

mortalitool said:


> Andy, I'd like to come help ya chuck some wood froday. I can probably get the day off. I live down in circle pines. So not far from you I think?


You're super close! [emoji2] I drive through circle pines every day on my way to work! (We been busy putting together a truck project... Haven't been on AS lately!)


----------



## mortalitool

That is a cool old truck! I assume that's the one and not the white dodge. ...... cool we are so close. May have to get together and talk smart!


----------



## dieselfitter

You are always welcome to stop by and visit at my place in Hugo. It's not endlessly cool like Andy and Sarah's but we might find something to talk about. I was looking for you at the GTG in Wadena. I wanted to introduce myself and talk with you a bit.


----------



## mortalitool

dieselfitter said:


> You are always welcome to stop by and visit at my place in Hugo. It's not endlessly cool like Andy and Sarah's but we might find something to talk about. I was looking for you at the GTG in Wadena. I wanted to introduce myself and talk with you a bit.


Cool. the welcome is extended back at you to stop by my place as well. I was the guy at the get together with the subaru full of crap haha. would be nice to chat a bit.


----------



## old guy

Dodge is looking pretty nice Sarah


----------



## svk

dieselfitter said:


> You are always welcome to stop by and visit at my place in Hugo. It's not endlessly cool like Andy and Sarah's but we might find something to talk about. I was looking for you at the GTG in Wadena. I wanted to introduce myself and talk with you a bit.


Maybe the three of us should all grab a beer sometime. I rent a place not far from Mortalitool


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> Maybe the three of us should all grab a beer sometime. I rent a place not far from Mortalitool


I was thinking the same thing. Yup we should do that.


----------



## dieselfitter

svk said:


> Maybe the three of us should all grab a beer sometime. I rent a place not far from Mortalitool



Sounds good to me. I'll PM contact info.
I'm usually around. I'm between jobs right now.


----------



## svk

Happy birthday Mr @hoskvarna !


----------



## hoskvarna

svk said:


> Happy birthday Mr @hoskvarna !


Thanks. Big 51, gettin old sucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awol

hoskvarna said:


> gettin old sucks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yeah, but it sure does beat the alternative!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Sorry I missed it!  happy belated!


----------



## hoskvarna

Thanks Sarah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hey, folks! Anyone up for a council meeting tomorrow night? (For those of you not familiar, council meeting is code for go out for eats & drinks together) No particular place determined yet, just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## wendell

svk said:


> Happy birthday Mr @hoskvarna !


Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## hoskvarna

Thanks Wendell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Sounds like council meeting won't work for folks. Oh well. was a nice thought.


----------



## wendell

It was a nice thought. You should have one down here.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

wendell said:


> It was a nice thought. You should have one down here.


Down where?[emoji2]


----------



## wendell

I haven't moved. At least not more than a couple miles.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi y'all, been a long time. Miss hangin with you good folks.


----------



## mortalitool

andydodgegeek said:


> Hi y'all, been a long time. Miss hangin with you good folks.


How goes it Andy? I've been counting the days until the chisago saw races at the fair. Gonna be a whoopin good time. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

17th and 18th? For Rush city?
Levi's got this new project 025 to try out...
Says sarah's little Dolmar is in a heap o trouble if we make it up der...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Haven't run any saws in a while. Should make sure all the ones that run still do.


----------



## dieselfitter

If it performs like his "023 Black Death", we're in for a treat.


----------



## svk

Andy and Sarah should have a gtg. We could get all of his log pile cut and it's easy access for lots of members.


----------



## mortalitool

I ported an 039 cylinder and waiting on a flywheel. Nothing special. Free handed the port work. We shall see if she runs. If you have a day of wood cuting the day before the races I'll bring it with

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

Newest addition to the family.






Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Got a 075 pieced back together from the 2 hulks I have. It fires but the carb needs a rebuild kit, have one ordered, just waiting on it to come in. She isn't pretty but should get the job done.


----------



## mortalitool

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Got a 075 pieced back together from the 2 hulks I have. It fires but the carb needs a rebuild kit, have one ordered, just waiting on it to come in. She isn't pretty but should get the job done.


Schweeeet!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

mortalitool said:


> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That is an exceptional specimen of that model.. Shelf queen..



dieselfitter said:


> If it performs like his "023 Black Death", we're in for a treat.



Oh.. this one he actually ported wiff numbers and stuffs...
runs pretty good..


----------



## Hedgerow

mortalitool said:


> I ported an 039 cylinder and waiting on a flywheel. Nothing special. Free handed the port work. We shall see if she runs. If you have a day of wood cuting the day before the races I'll bring it with
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Open the exhaust...


Like a lot...


----------



## mortalitool

Hedgerow said:


> Open the exhaust...
> 
> 
> Like a lot...


Haha for sure! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hmm, GTG at my place to cut my wood pile you say? That would be fun. I've done nothing but work on my Power Wagon all year so far. Any date in particular work for you folks?


----------



## Hedgerow

I'd have a suggestion, but gotta make sure I can make it to the Co Fair first...
Then my suggestion would be the Friday prior to that.. 
And stuff..


----------



## mortalitool

Hedgerow said:


> I'd have a suggestion, but gotta make sure I can make it to the Co Fair first...
> Then my suggestion would be the Friday prior to that..
> And stuff..


What he said 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

July and first half of August would be out for me.


----------



## mortalitool

Split da wood.....Sell da wood!
Finally getting after it! Using the backup. Big Bertha broke down. Welding it up. Hopefully this time around she sticks. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

I will see if I can take Friday before the races off to do some cutting/splitting at my house. All will be welcome, the more the merrier. I will run the skidsteer and we will need a couple sawers, a couple running a splitter and a couple stacking some wood in the shed. We can rotate and not work too hard, just have some fun. I will set it up so we can have a few fans blowing at us to try to keep us cool. We can also eat somethin', have to see what Sarah can come up with. I will try to post more tomorrow.


----------



## mortalitool

Sounds good and I can bring saws and splitter 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Ok, it's official...

The Dodgegeeks invite you to our place for a wood-shed fillin mini-GTG!! 

Anyone is welcome, there is some nice, big wood to play with. We did this once before and had a blast working together! Camping welcome (plenty of room for tents/RV's), come and go as you please, food provided for whatever meal you're here for! (Tanger mall nearby if shopping distraction is needed.)

Come any time you want, we'll be here all day! 

This will be followed the next day by: 
Chainsaw Races At The Chisago County Fair- We'll be racing right after the parade. Anyone can come to watch it participate. We will Meet at the Dodgegeek's place to head up, we'll leave around 1, or head right up to the fairgrounds. Be there by 2 to get into our spot before the parade!! (This allows set up & walk around time before they start at 4:30)
Chisago county fairgrounds: 
905 W 4th St
Rush City, Minnesota 55069

(I may even have the "new" power wagon by then)


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I know it's a ways off, but figured I'd get it out there. (I often wait too long to post an event!)
So here's the list of attendees-gotta start somewhere.

Dodgegeeks (2)


----------



## super44

http://www.chisagocountyfair.org/pdf-files/FairSchedule-2015.pdf


----------



## mortalitool

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I know it's a ways off, but figured I'd get it out there. (I often wait too long to post an event!)
> So here's the list of attendees-gotta start somewhere.
> 
> Dodgegeeks (2)


I'm be there Friday and at the races saturday. I would like to compete. .....is it as easy as just showing up? Thanks sarah!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

mortalitool said:


> I'm be there Friday and at the races saturday. I would like to compete. .....is it as easy as just showing up? Thanks sarah!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It IS as easy as showing up. [emoji41]


----------



## Philbert

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I know it's a ways off, but figured I'd get it out there. (I often wait too long to post an event!)
> So here's the list of attendees-gotta start somewhere.



Dodgegeeks (2)
Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We were just at the back to the 50's show in St. Paul, MN. We met up with a fellow who helps organize a show called "Gearhead Get-to-gether" in Maple Plain, MN. it's on Saturday, August 15 from 8-5. When we mentioned we might bring my new power wagon with some old saws in the back, he got very excited, and asked if any of our saw buddies would be interested in bringing saws and having a bit of a display. 
So the question is, are there any of our sawing buddies who would be interested?


----------



## old guy

Cheryl & John for the GTG.

John


----------



## Stihlalltheway

Oh man it has been a while since i posted something here. How's everybody doing?


----------



## Steve NW WI

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We were just at the back to the 50's show in St. Paul, MN. We met up with a fellow who helps organize a show called "Gearhead Get-to-gether" in Maple Plain, MN. it's on Saturday, August 15 from 8-5. When we mentioned we might bring my new power wagon with some old saws in the back, he got very excited, and asked if any of our saw buddies would be interested in bringing saws and having a bit of a display.
> So the question is, are there any of our sawing buddies who would be interested?


I think you mean Maple Lake. Found their website: http://www.gear-headgettogether.com/index.htm

I'd be interested if time allows. Too soon to say for sure.


----------



## mortalitool

Guy I know here at work wants to buy 12 cords of hard wood from me. In log form, not split. He wants it delivered to rogers from my place in circle pines. I told him $200 per cord. He said no way. He wants to pay $100 per cord. I sell my firewood for $300 per cord split. Plus delivery fees and stacked. 

What would you do? Wait til fall and make more money or sell now for what he wants to pay? I'm not in dire need of money at the moment so waiting til fall to sell sounds better to me. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

What are others charging for logger cords delivered? What's your time worth to cut and split it? $100 sounds cheap to me, but I have never priced it in that volume.

Philbert


----------



## mortalitool

Philbert said:


> What are others charging for logger cords delivered? What's your time worth to cut and split it? $100 sounds cheap to me, but I have never priced it in that volume.
> 
> Philbert


Not sure what others are charging. But I can't do $100. I told him and we decided to part ways on the deal. No big deal. But I appreciate the feedback and stuff. [emoji106] [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

So the gtg is Friday the 17th?


----------



## Philbert

sarahdodgegeek said:


> The Dodgegeeks invite you to our place for a wood-shed fillin mini-GTG!! . . .Come any time you want, we'll be here all day!



Sarah or Andy,

Can you please PM me address/directions to your place? It's been a little while. Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> So the gtg is Friday the 17th?


Yessir. 

Sarah or Andy I'll also need directions or an address. [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Steve NW WI said:


> I think you mean Maple Lake. Found their website: http://www.gear-headgettogether.com/index.htm
> 
> I'd be interested if time allows. Too soon to say for sure.


You, sir, are correct. I guess I can no longer edit to fix, though.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

svk said:


> So the gtg is Friday the 17th?


Yes!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Dodgegeeks (2)
Philbert
Mortalitool
Old guy (2)
Svk (40%)
Hedge? You comin? [emoji12]


----------



## svk

Put me at about 40 percent. We are heading out of town that day but don't know what time yet.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Bump


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Dodgegeeks (2)
> Philbert
> Mortalitool
> Old guy (2)
> Svk (40%)
> Hedge? You comin? [emoji12]


I'm trying to figure out a way to ditch our fair and go to yours instead...
The jerks at ours moved it back a week from when it normally is.


----------



## svk

I have to withdraw. We are leaving town on the 16th now. I'm sure you will have a blast.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> I'm trying to figure out a way to ditch our fair and go to yours instead...
> The jerks at ours moved it back a week from when it normally is.


Bastards!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

svk said:


> I have to withdraw. We are leaving town on the 16th now. I'm sure you will have a blast.


Dislike. [emoji22]


----------



## kevin j

I would love to attend since it is Fri. put me at 70%.
Have a motorcycle trials Saturday in SE minnesota.
I have an old Mac 250, couple gear drive DB if I can have them ready in time.
And just regular work saws to get wood cut and have fun.
Mainly fun to meet people and put faces to screen names. 

KCJ
western edge of Mpls metro


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Dodgegeeks (2)
Philbert
Mortalitool
Old guy (2)
hopefully Hedge & Levi (I'm ready for ya, Levi!)
Kevin J (70%)


----------



## bikemike

Chit god damn i did not not se this till today i want another race against the oh26 i had a plugged filter.


----------



## bikemike

Yeah I'm gunna need to sweet talk the wife into letting me go if court don't mess with that scedual


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

bikemike said:


> .. i want another race against the oh26 i had a plugged filter.



Uh huh... Riiight....[emoji12]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Careful, bikemike... I'll sick Levi on ya... Heh heh


----------



## bikemike

lol


----------



## bikemike

What time is the fire wood gtg starting my friend pete wants to come with again and needs to know a few details


----------



## andydodgegeek

No schedule, just show up when you want and I'll put you to work. Thanks in advance for helping us out, very much appreciated.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Is Kevin gonna be at the races this year?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Is Kevin gonna be at the races this year?


Kevin Derrick? I'll have to shoot him a call. I hope he is going to be there, he's a good guy.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Kevin Derrick? I'll have to shoot him a call. I hope he is going to be there, he's a good guy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I think his user name I KSpacklan??
You know, Kevin..
Surely Adam and Derrick will be there..
A saw race to them is like ringin' the recess bell at a grade school..


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Took July 17 off work, I'll head up sometime during the day to The Dodgegeeks. Also plan on going to the races at the fair as well. Haven't done any racing in a while.


----------



## dieselfitter

I'm planning on being there Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Hedgerow

Not lookin good for Levi and I..
Will be a last minute decision.


----------



## bikemike

I can be there for the fire wood but can't make the fair plus poulans don't look good near all the husky jreds saws


----------



## andydodgegeek

I sure hope you and Levi can make it but if not I may actually win some races.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## old guy

bikemike said:


> I can be there for the fire wood but can't make the fair plus poulans don't look good near all the husky jreds saws


I'll race my 46cc agin yer 46cc, I also got a 42cc wildthing, I dare ya!

John


----------



## wendell

I'm sure I can't make Friday but Saturday is a possibility. Just need to stay away from Tim.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Not lookin good for Levi and I..
> Will be a last minute decision.


[emoji80]


----------



## mortalitool

Just finished er. This is about as nice as she'll ever look. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

sarahdodgegeek said:


> [emoji80]


Worst case scenario, Levi can send his 025 he worked over up for you to run in the sub 45cc class..
It's a hoot..


----------



## bikemike

One day


old guy said:


> I'll race my 46cc agin yer 46cc, I also got a 42cc wildthing, I dare ya!
> 
> John


Oneday il have a wild thing


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

If the good growing weather lasts between now and the GTG I may be able to bring some peppers from the garden. Have from green bell peppers to ghost peppers, hopefully I'll have a decent variety by then, just getting a few jalapenos and banana peppers now. Will just have to wait and see what happens for now.


----------



## bikemike

I call dibs on atleast 2 gost peppers and some halipenoes


GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> If the good growing weather lasts between now and the GTG I may be able to bring some peppers from the garden. Have from green bell peppers to ghost peppers, hopefully I'll have a decent variety by then, just getting a few jalapenos and banana peppers now. Will just have to wait and see what happens for now.


----------



## bikemike

All that needs is a red n blue flashing light.


mortalitool said:


> Just finished er. This is about as nice as she'll ever look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

Those of you who don't know where I live fell free to pm me or Sarah for directions anytime. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

Just so you all know I have a load of pine logs ready for the races on my old Dodge. Not going to get them milled square, hope that's not a problem for anyone.


----------



## Hedgerow

Levi and I are gonna be stuck at our fair the weekend of the saw races... 

I was really looking forward to the trip up nort..


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Levi and I are gonna be stuck at our fair the weekend of the saw races...
> 
> I was really looking forward to the trip up nort..


POOP


----------



## Hedgerow

I agree....


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> Levi and I are gonna be stuck at our fair the weekend of the saw races...
> 
> I was really looking forward to the trip up nort..



Boooo!!!! How are we gonna stack our wood pile 10' high now?


----------



## tree monkey

9 foot stilts?


----------



## Hedgerow

andydodgegeek said:


> Boooo!!!! How are we gonna stack our wood pile 10' high now?


Put Tim on a bucket and toss the splits to him?

Please get video of it also.


----------



## mortalitool

Getting pumped for next week. Handed my boss my time off sheet and told him I'm going to a saw gtg. He laughs and shakes his head. I told him the only time I'll take off work are for saw gtgs. Got quite a crew of friends coming to watch the saw races on Saturday so that will be fun too! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike

Due to the rain day i might not be able to make it to the gtg so its pending


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Thought I'd refresh the list...

Dodgegeeks (2)
Philbert
Mortalitool
Old guy (2)
hopefully Hedge & Levi (I'm ready for ya, Levi!)
Kevin J (70%)
Jonsered Racket
Derrick Johnson
5r-inc


----------



## mortalitool

Buddy of mine might come with on friday. He doesn't know for sure yet

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Looking forward to trying the LeverAxe tools there - forgot about those. (People are often telling me to '_go soak my head'_, so we may have something in common!).

Philbert


----------



## wendell

My family reunion is that weekend so will not be able to make it.


----------



## dieselfitter

Dodgegeeks (2)
Philbert
Mortalitool
Old guy (2)
hopefully Hedge & Levi (I'm ready for ya, Levi!)
Kevin J (70%)
Jonsered Racket
Derrick Johnson
5r-inc
Dieselfitter


----------



## svk

I'm going to miss not having the chance to meet all of you fine folk.


----------



## WetGunPowder

We have tickets to see Charlie Daniels under the "Bigtop" in Washburn on Sat.


----------



## svk

WetGunPowder said:


> We have tickets to see Charlie Daniels under the "Bigtop" in Washburn on Sat.


Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Dangit, I forgot I had to remove the Hedgerow's. [emoji80] 

Dodgegeeks (2)
Philbert
Mortalitool
Old guy (2)
Kevin J (70%)
Jonsered Racket
Derrick Johnson
5r-inc
Dieselfitter


----------



## Hedgerow

Yeah.. 

The fair has once again, shat in my cheerios...


----------



## tree monkey

is there any interest in a "fill my woodshed gtg" at the monkeys house?

friend of mine offered to do ribs in his smoker if the date works out for him.


----------



## Stihl Livin

tree monkey said:


> is there any interest in a "fill my woodshed gtg" at the monkeys house?
> 
> friend of mine offered to do ribs in his smoker if the date works out for him.



I'm in. Then I can leave my 044 there for some monkey lovin too.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

tree monkey said:


> is there any interest in a "fill my woodshed gtg" at the monkeys house?
> 
> friend of mine offered to do ribs in his smoker if the date works out for him.


ooo! are you coming out for our mini gtg or the races at the fair? we'd love to see you again, Tree monkey! once next weekend's over, lets look at some dates.... we're probably due over at Interfaith again soon, as well!

(you're not outta wood already are ya, Scott?  )


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

tree monkey said:


> is there any interest in a "fill my woodshed gtg" at the monkeys house?
> 
> friend of mine offered to do ribs in his smoker if the date works out for him.


I'm in, let's wait til it snows! I love Wisconsin!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> I'm in, let's wait til it snows! I love Wisconsin!


I love cheese.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsered raket

Scott I'm in! Maybe I'll bring some more walleye. Ribs and walleye...........ribs........walleye.......we won't get 5hit done.


----------



## jonsered raket

And I'm ready to race some saws next Saturday! To anyone that's never been there its a blast! Bring whatever ya got!


----------



## Dave25

Last year was my first time at a race and it was a blast. But unfortunately I won't be able to make it this year.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Dave25 said:


> Last year was my first time at a race and it was a blast. But unfortunately I won't be able to make it this year.


Poop! [emoji35]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Definitely looking forward to seeing folks next weekend!! For those of you able to come up on Friday for some hanging out time, I'm also expecting the arrival of the newest member of the family at some point during the day [emoji41] super excited about that! Don't know what the weather has in store for us, hopefully a decent day that we can enjoy a little cutting and a lot of bs'ing, as well as some grub- tacos anyone? Hopefully folks like a little venison taco, as that's what I'm planning for lunch. [emoji3] if it gets too dang hot, we can relax in the air conditioned garage.... You may want to bring a chair!


----------



## andydodgegeek

I have a lot of saws I need to sharpen! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell

Wouldn't sharpening the chain be more effective?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

You don't know these races, man... Competition's brutal. We need all the edge we can get! [emoji12]


----------



## mortalitool

I make these in my "spare" time haha. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo

mortalitool said:


> View attachment 435486
> View attachment 435487
> 
> 
> I make these in my "spare" time haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Those are nice and look very comfy. Another stool maker in Minnesota?????


----------



## wendell

Andy's not going to like this.


----------



## andydodgegeek

mortalitool said:


> View attachment 435486
> View attachment 435487
> 
> 
> I make these in my "spare" time haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Damn, your pretty good with a chainsaw.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

andydodgegeek said:


> Damn, your pretty good with a chainsaw.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Haha. I wish. That would be something huh!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Dodgegeeks (2)
Philbert
Mortalitool
Old guy (2)
Kevin J (70%)
Jonsered Racket
Derrick Johnson
5r-inc
Dieselfitter
GrizzlyAdams86

What time should we come over on Friday? Anybody want me to pick up some bacon-flavored cheese curds? As for peppers, no ghost peppers yet, put should have plenty of jalapenos, a few cayenne and banana peppers too.


----------



## Hedgerow

So did it storm good last night up der?
Radar looked sporty..


----------



## andydodgegeek

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Dodgegeeks (2)
> Philbert
> Mortalitool
> Old guy (2)
> Kevin J (70%)
> Jonsered Racket
> Derrick Johnson
> 5r-inc
> Dieselfitter
> GrizzlyAdams86
> 
> What time should we come over on Friday? Anybody want me to pick up some bacon-flavored cheese curds? As for peppers, no ghost peppers yet, put should have plenty of jalapenos, a few cayenne and banana peppers too.


I will be outside working probably by 8 or 9. Feel free to come whenever you want to. I'll say again, if it's to hot we will work at whatever pace you all want to. I will have the a/c going in the garage.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hedgerow said:


> So did it storm good last night up der?
> Radar looked sporty..


Lots of wind, a whole lot of lightning, and quite a bit of rain. Fortunately nothing catastrophic happened.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

*
Anyone Want to Volunteer in Brainerd Area?
*
Doing storm cleanup at a youth camp near Brainerd. They got hit hard with dozens? hundreds? of trees down all over the place: on roads, trails, roofs, hung up, etc. 

Chainsaw cutting paradise! Trees everywhere. Cut to any length and pile it for a skid steer to haul away. 

Probably stuff to do for several days. Place to sleep and food provided. Some of the camp staff and some neighbors cycling in and out. 

Give me a yell if interested. 

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

Sounds like Brainerd International Raceway got hit pretty hard last night


----------



## jackjcc

WetGunPowder said:


> Sounds like Brainerd International Raceway got hit pretty hard last night


I saw a pic of a large section of scaffolding folded up there. Not sure what it was, but the storm really tore it up.


----------



## Stihl Livin

jackjcc said:


> I saw a pic of a large section of scaffolding folded up there. Not sure what it was, but the storm really tore it up.



That wasn't scaffolding that was a section of the bleachers.


----------



## wendell

A good friend is a race official there. Pictures were amazing.


----------



## Hedgerow

So when is the cut gonna be?
Hmmm???


----------



## bikemike

What time do the races start at how much does it cost to get in. what PPE is required and can my 10 year old son also compete in the races


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Set up at 2, race around 4, no cost, chaps, hearing and eye recommended -would require for a young one- must sign release, and yes on the 10 year old...


----------



## kevin j

Philbert said:


> *View attachment 435765
> Anyone Want to Volunteer in Brainerd Area?*
> 
> Will you be there Thursday? I could come up Wed or Thursday to Brainerd then go Friday to Harris


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

If this were a product, what would you pay for a 4oz package of it? 

And if I had some before the races, would there be folks interested in purchasing some?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> If this were a product, what would you pay for a 4oz package of it?
> 
> And if I had some before the races, would there be folks interested in purchasing some?
> 
> View attachment 435927


OK. To clarify, this is not my business (it's actually not a business yet!) just trying to gauge interest in a product, and see if folks would be interested - cuz I WILL have some at the races. Maybe that will draw more to the races! [emoji2] for those of you who are familiar with this stuff- ya. It's THAT bacon candy... The stuff you all always ask for at GTGs...


----------



## andydodgegeek

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Dodgegeeks (2)
> Philbert
> Mortalitool
> Old guy (2)
> Kevin J (70%)
> Jonsered Racket
> Derrick Johnson
> 5r-inc
> Dieselfitter
> GrizzlyAdams86



So is this an accurate list for Friday attendance? Trying to figure out a midday meal. Either Sarah will make venison Taco's or we will order a handful of pizza's from the Pizza Pub in North Branch (good pizza). I'm thinking we will eat around 2 or so. Anybody have anything to say to all that?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

andydodgegeek said:


> So is this an accurate list for Friday attendance? Trying to figure out a midday meal. Either Sarah will make venison Taco's or we will order a handful of pizza's from the Pizza Pub in North Branch (good pizza). I'm thinking we will eat around 2 or so. Anybody have anything to say to all that?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sounds great! Can't wait. Ran a few saws tonight. Gotta get my gear ready. Hoping I can bring big bertha with. (My big splitter) if she is ready by then. Should be a great day to chuck some wood. Sarah, those bacon candy things look delicious! Wow! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

mortalitool said:


> Sarah, those bacon candy things look delicious! Wow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



mmmmm.....bacon....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

They ARE delicious!!


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> * Anyone Want to Volunteer in Brainerd Area?*


Storm clean up can be like a GTG!

Philbert


----------



## kevin j

I am going to Brainerd Thursday.
Phil said plenty yet to do. 
Any other volunteers to meet there?
kcj


----------



## kevin j

wendell said:


> Wouldn't sharpening the chain be more effective?



Be sure to properly sharpen the 'blade'.


----------



## wendell

Only in Minnesota.


----------



## WetGunPowder

There is a surprise retirement party for Denny Blodgett on Sunday at their home. Starts around 4PM-Barb says all who are interested are welcome to attend!


----------



## bikemike

Wish i had the funds to get up there for storm clean up got a 10yr old boy that likes running saws and i have climbing gear to top out trees or free up wedged trees


----------



## Philbert

You guys got this rain thing handled for tomorrow?

(I can bring the electric saws to cut inside)

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Philbert said:


> *Anyone Want to Volunteer in Brainerd Area?*


I was too busy running saws to take photos, but someone got a few photos of my buddies cutting stuff today, similar to what we cut Monday and Tuesday.

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

The weather channel calls for 89 degree Hi with light winds for tomorrow. No rain. Saturday says 90 degree hi with 30% chance of afternoon thunderstorms. We will just do what we do.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

andydodgegeek said:


> The weather channel calls for 89 degree Hi with light winds for tomorrow. No rain. Saturday says 90 degree hi with 30% chance of afternoon thunderstorms. We will just do what we do.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Ya were fine eh

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

I'm getting the opportunity to go up to brainerd to do some tree work. The tree service I work on saws for called me and asked if I wanted to come up and he'd pay me. I was already thinking about going but didn't have the funds. Well he tells me he will pay me and to come up. And bring th e saws I have ready for him. Great guy so far to work with. It's a double double because I get to go help people and I'll make some coin doing it. Going saturday morning til about 130 then head to rush city for the races. Then Sunday head back up there. Should be a good weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I'm just sayin...


----------



## Philbert

Bacon. . . .Brainerd . . . Bacon . . .Brainerd . . .

(Philbert)


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Wait, is that a choice?


----------



## 1 stihl nut

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Wait, is that a choice?



Yes. But you can only pick two.


----------



## svk

Hope you all have fun later today!


----------



## tree monkey

so is it hot at the geeks?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

It was DANG hot. Good thing for ac in the garage!!! HUGE thanks to everyone who made it!!! Duane, Dieselfitter, Kevin J, grizz, old guy (& his bride) Nick (who was out Hedgerow today-stacking to the ceiling!) And Philbert!! You folks are awesome!!
AND DALE, THE MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL!!


----------



## jonsered raket

Thanks Sarah I see how much I'm welcome.


----------



## dieselfitter

You are welcome Sarah and Andy. I wish I had come earlier. I got sidetracked with a project at home and lost track of time. Having to leave your place early didn't help matters. I didn't do much in the short time I was there other than eat pizza.
The shop looks great. Post some pic's if you can. That is a nice shop, something to be proud of.
Congrats on the new Dodge. That truck is cool. With the shop cleaned up, I bet Andy can't wait to pull it into the shop and get to work on it.
I had to leave early, tonight was God, Guys and Guns night at my house. Every other Friday 3-4 of us guys get together to shoot handguns while our wives do their bible study. In the summer, we shoot in my back yard. I ran through about 300 rounds tonight.


----------



## Philbert

*Fill The Dodgegeeks Wood Shed!
*
Bobcats, splitters, chainsaws, and just hard work!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Happy Campers!*

Philbert




View attachment 436415


----------



## Philbert

*Stuff That Helps!*

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Looks Like A GTG!*

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*And Then, A New Arrival Joins the Dodgegeek Family!*

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

Philbert said:


> *And Then, A New Arrival Joins the Family!*
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 436425
> 
> View attachment 436426
> 
> View attachment 436427


I am very envious Sarah
Good luck with it and enjoy.
Someday Ill get up there ,maybe have a test drive?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

jonsered raket said:


> Thanks Sarah I see how much I'm welcome.


I don't know what you're talking about. (I'm sorry [emoji26] )


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert- thanks for taking the pics!! They're great as always. [emoji2] by the way... Did you leave a ppe item at our house? A pair of nice earmuffs?


----------



## Philbert

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Did you leave a ppe item at our house? A pair of nice earmuffs?


(PM sent)

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Sarah got a new truck!
(I got poison ivy).

Philbert


----------



## wendell

jonsered raket said:


> Thanks Sarah I see how much I'm welcome.


Yeah, that was quite the slam. Sorry for the pain of your rejection.


----------



## tree monkey

looking at the pics it didn't look like it was hot. one guy was sitting by the stove


----------



## old guy

Believe me, there was no need for fire in the stove!


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> *Fill The Dodgegeeks Wood Shed!
> *
> Bobcats, splitters, chainsaws, and just hard work!
> 
> Philbert
> View attachment 436407
> 
> View attachment 436408
> 
> View attachment 436410
> 
> View attachment 436411
> 
> View attachment 436417


Can you ID the folks in here? I've only met Sarah and Andy up to this point


----------



## jonsered raket

Good racing today at the fair! Thank god for the shade. Thanks to everyone that made it!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Can you ID the folks in here? I've only met Sarah and Andy up to this point


I'm the good looking guy behind the camera . . .

Philbert


----------



## super44

I "almost" made it to this one. A graduation party got in the way. I am hoping for racing pictures?????


----------



## jonsered raket

Hopefully someone got pics, I was running like crazy.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Our "media" took over 400 pics... Might be a while before we see em.


----------



## tree monkey

ya'll call that ac?


----------



## Philbert

tree monkey said:


> ya'll call that ac?



Nope. We call him '_Old Guy'_!

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

Just need to turn that blower around, then have AC. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Stillwater Log Jam had a Lumberjack show.

Interesting that none of these had square filed chain, even with the pipes. Also, no STIHLs . . . .

Philbert


----------



## bikemike

Went to watertown for some storm damage work if it pays out as I'm hoping it will I'm going to buy a oh66 for side jobs it was a fun and interesting day


----------



## kdeerpark

Thanks Andy and Sarah and everyone else who contributed to setting up the race! Great to see friends and good people! To bad Adam took home all the wood. Maybe we can beat him next time.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'm just sayin...
> 
> View attachment 436241


Svk- I'll start id'ing for ya .. This one- this is BACON CANDY


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Old guy- John. 
View attachment 436407

Sarah on the splitter handle, 5r-inc - Duane with his back to the camera, and mortalitool-Nick's head just visible over the top
View attachment 436408

Duane is cutting, Kevin J is in the background
View attachment 436410

Grizzlyadams86 - Tim "grizz" bending over
View attachment 436411

Grizz in the foreground, Andy in the background
View attachment 436417


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert said:


> *Fill The Dodgegeeks Wood Shed!
> *
> Bobcats, splitters, chainsaws, and just hard work!
> 
> Philbert
> Old guy- John
> View attachment 436407
> 
> Sarah on the supplier handle, 5r-inc - Duane with his back to the camera, and mortalitool-Nick's head just visible over the top
> View attachment 436408
> 
> Duane is cutting, Kevin J is in the background
> View attachment 436410
> 
> Tim "grizz" bending over
> View attachment 436411
> 
> Grizz in the foreground, Andy in the background
> View attachment 436417


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I'm gonna stop. I don't know why I can't get Philbert's pics to actually be in the post, here, but if you can't see the pics, this is pointless.


----------



## tree monkey

right click on pic, copy and paste


----------



## old guy

tree monkey said:


> ya'll call that ac?


Actually there is a large fan just to my left blowing on the splitter crew and it was pulling fresh air thru the spot I am sitting in, Moma dint raze no dum cids.

John


----------



## old guy

Well, that was a fun couple of days, the heat and humidity were a bit harsh tho.
Want to thank Andy & Sarah and everybody who had a hand in making the races work, 
We had a great time in spite of the heat, chainsaw people never let me down, and I even won a class this time

John


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Yee ha! It was a good time! Thanks to all who came! We were a little light on participants this year, so very grateful for all who came- you all made it a great race day!!


----------



## bikemike

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Yee ha! It was a good time! Thanks to all who came! We were a little light on participants this year, so very grateful for all who came- you all made it a great race day!!


Yeah i would have loved to make it but had to do storm releif didn't get home till 12 lastnight and just got home now


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

No worries!! We knew the storms would impact some of the group- due to helping or recovery! Good on you for helping out!!


----------



## Dave25

Would have been there but we had to get the house ready for company. We dedicated our daughter to the Lord today!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Dave25 said:


> Would have been there but we had to get the house ready for company. We dedicated our daughter to the Lord today!


Excellent!!


----------



## Dave25

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Excellent!!


It was a good day. Even without a saw!


----------



## svk

Again I'm sorry I couldn't make any of the festivities. I've been out in NY and MA since Friday morning. Going to do some cutting with mustangmike on Friday up at the children's camp where I volunteer when I'm up here.

Maybe we can try to get the local crew together even for a bbq or something later this summer.


----------



## Hedgerow

kdeerpark said:


> Thanks Andy and Sarah and everyone else who contributed to setting up the race! Great to see friends and good people! To bad Adam took home all the wood. Maybe we can beat him next time.


Dammit!!!
I knew Levi and I needed to be there...
But it may not have been much cooler there than here..
We'll see you all next year though..
Don't care the temps...
Adam wins too much. 
Lol... 
I need an alky saw..


----------



## Hedgerow

Where's da pics eh??
I need a saw racin' fix..


----------



## jonsered raket

Matt that saw loved the heat, I've never seen it run that good. I actually had time to file my chains before too.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

The press just got home last night.. He said he took over 400 pics... Probably not gonna post ALL of them..


----------



## super44

Any word on when the next GTG will be?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Soon!!?[emoji12]


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> Again I'm sorry I couldn't make any of the festivities. I've been out in NY and MA since Friday morning. Going to do some cutting with mustangmike on Friday up at the children's camp where I volunteer when I'm up here. i love a good bbq and beer
> 
> Maybe we can try to get the local crew together even for a bbq or something later this summer.


----------



## Dave25

Hedgerow said:


> Dammit!!!
> I knew Levi and I needed to be there...
> But it may not have been much cooler there than here..
> We'll see you all next year though..
> Don't care the temps...
> Adam wins too much.
> Lol...
> I need an alky saw..


You need an ally saw... I want 930.


----------



## Dave25

Dave25 said:


> You need an ally saw... I want 930.


Alky*


----------



## Philbert

Back up in Brainerd. Some bigger trees. Under bucking with a 660 isn't a lot of fun. Heck, pull starting a 660 isn't A lot of fun after a couple of days of pole saw work . . .

Philbert


----------



## bikemike

Yeah the big saws should have a kick start its safe to keep the saw on the ground while starting anyways


Philbert said:


> Back up in Brainerd. Some bigger trees. Under bucking with a 660 isn't a lot of fun. Heck, pull starting a 660 isn't A lot of fun after a couple of days of pole saw work . . .
> 
> Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Back in Brainerd*

Big trees, close to (or on!) houses, trailers, etc., can still be a challenge. The second photo was part of 5 trunks on top of an RV. Luckily, cutting away at non-weight bearing wood let the root ball raise the largest trunk about 6 inches - just enough to be able to pull the trailer clear to drop it. 

Too busy cutting to take photos. Someone else grabbed a few of me. Also very hot days to be wearing PPE - went through lots of water and Gatorade!

Philbert


----------



## bikemike

WTB I'm looking to buy a oh66 or equivalent to a 660 stihl or husky in good shape and mechanically sound if any mn local has one from this site before i spend my money on cl for a saw seen 2 of them one with a 36" bar and full wrap with rebuilt engine so that seems a lil scetchy and one in wisconsin with aftermarket plastic for 600. soif you have a good professional husky or stihl let me know thanks mike


----------



## Stihl Livin

Long bar has a 650 in the trading post for sale. It's also on Craig's list


----------



## dave53223

tree monkey said:


> is there any interest in a "fill my woodshed gtg" at the monkeys house?
> 
> friend of mine offered to do ribs in his smoker if the date works out for him.


We need a GTG for the Tree Monkey.


----------



## tree monkey

in a tornado warning right now.
might need a big anchor.
lots of lightning, and dead calm.


----------



## Philbert

Inside room.
Lowest floor.
Stay safe!
(Lots of firewood tomorrow.)

Philbert


----------



## tree monkey

all safe here


----------



## Hinerman

tree monkey said:


> is there any interest in a "fill my woodshed gtg" at the monkeys house?
> 
> friend of mine offered to do ribs in his smoker if the date works out for him.



You go through all that wood we processed in December?

I am with Mike, colder weather would be nice. If there is a Southern contingent willing, I will more than likely make it again.


----------



## Hedgerow

There's always a southern contingent..


----------



## dave53223

tree monkey said:


> all safe here


Good besafe and happy.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Went to the Log Cabin Show over by Hastings, Mn this weekend. Haven't been there in about 10 years, it's changed a bit. Watched the sawmill for awhile, it was being powered by a Case steam tractor.





Found a few familiar signs in some of the sheds with displays.






Saw a few Power Wagons and other older Dodges on display there as well, civilian and military.







Got a few more pictures from this weekend, they'll be up in a bit.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Couple more from the Log Cabin Show. There's a large military/WWII area, with vehicles and a few buildings, including a Quonset hut. Spent a lot of the time there too.








After a reenactment battle I got to talking with one of the Sherman tank drivers/mechanics (in the coveralls on the right), he asked if I would want to go up on the tank and look inside, I said "sure!". (sorry folks, no pictures of that, but it was well worth the climb)


----------



## hoskvarna

Nice pics,im droolin over those Power Wagons
You droolin too Andy!?


----------



## wendell

hoskvarna said:


> Nice pics,im droolin over those Power Wagons
> You droolin too Andy!?


I'm guessing he skipped drooling and went right to fapping.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hey! We know the guy with the blue power wagon with the Alaskan camper!!


----------



## bikemike

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hey! We know the guy with the blue power wagon with the Alaskan camper!!


i was about to say that dodge would be nice next to ur dodge


----------



## wendell

Poor Dodge.


----------



## hoskvarna

Hey now Wendell!


----------



## wendell

hoskvarna said:


> Hey now Wendell!


I was talking about the recall. LOL

Guess that could've been taken differently.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hey! We know the guy with the blue power wagon with the Alaskan camper!!


Got to talking with him and when I mentioned you and Andy getting a Power Wagon from Iowa he knew exactly who you were. He did look familiar but he had a hat on when he was at your place the previous weekend. Also took around 100 pictures this weekend too.


----------



## svk

Happy birthday @andydodgegeek !!!


----------



## wendell

Happy Birthday, Stoolmaker.


----------



## hoskvarna

Ya beat me to it Wendell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

Thanks folks. Had a good birthday. Took the old 47 Dodge for a drive to a little bar/burger joint and ate a burger. Hung out with Sarah. Excellent day.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

Who's Sarah ? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tree monkey

hung out?

no pics, please


----------



## bikemike

Happy late b day hope i dont have any for a few years im too old as is.


----------



## mortalitool

Hey everyone. Hope everyone is enjoying the weather and staying busy. I am in a bit of a dilema. I picked up a 1999 chevy 3/4 ton and it isn't running. After getting it home i started looking into the reason for it to not start. Wondering if anyone on here knows a few things about the 5.7L vortec? 

What it's doing now: turns over. Fuel pump is working and fuel is flowing. I replaced fuel filter. The engine has spark and will fire and stay running for about 10 to 15 seconds with gas being poured down the throttle body. 

Gas smelt terrible. Had 1/4 tank in it when I got it. I added 5 gallons of fresh gas to the tank. Still no fire. The previous owner said it is the rotor that is bad. To me the rotor isn't bad if the engine has spark. 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I need to get this truck up and running asap as it is my firewood delivery truck. 

I'd be willing to give beer? For anyone who might be able to stop over and have a look at it? I'm not able to get it to a shop due to low funds. Hence the need to sell firewood. 

Any Information is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks everyone!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselfitter

What is the fuel pressure? Some GM's(I don't know which ones) need a minimum of 45psi to inject fuel.


----------



## mortalitool

dieselfitter said:


> What is the fuel pressure? Some GM's(I don't know which ones) need a minimum of 45psi to inject fuel.


I'm not sure yet. When I installed the new fuel filter I needed to install a patch of fuel line and that was leaking when I tried starting it and I had to stop working on it for the day. My plan Is to fix the leak and rent the fuel pressure gauge and see what it says. I think it should be around 60 psi. 45 being the minimum like you say. [emoji106] [emoji106] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I have a 97' and can give you some thoughts later today.


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> I have a 97' and can give you some thoughts later today.


Awesome! I need any help I can get. I'm no mechanic that's for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Have you purged the crappy fuel from the lines?


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> Have you purged the crappy fuel from the lines?


Yeah. I'm thinking I should dump the fuel entirely and start with 100% fresh gas. What's the best way to get all of the fuel out of the tank without burning up my fuel pump?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## srcarr52

Your problem really sounds like a fuel pump issue, which is a very common problem. They are in the tank and a little bit of a turd to get to on a rusty old truck. If you can get the bolts out of the bed it's easiest to slide the bed back and work on the tank while it's still in the truck. Like stated before, it's 45psi minimum to get those engines to start.


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> Yeah. I'm thinking I should dump the fuel entirely and start with 100% fresh gas. What's the best way to get all of the fuel out of the tank without burning up my fuel pump?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I sent you messages. Provided you have fuel pressure you just need to get all of the stale gas out.

Getting those tanks or beds off in MN rust conditions is a total pain. I say siphon what you can, add fresh again, purge the line up to the throttle body and give it a whirl.


----------



## svk

As a side note to anyone with the older Chevys with single coil ignition. As the coil starts to fail it still sparks enough to show a visual spark but not enough to start the engine. This threw me for a loop two years ago when my truck died.


----------



## mortalitool

srcarr52 said:


> Your problem really sounds like a fuel pump issue, which is a very common problem. They are in the tank and a little bit of a turd to get to on a rusty old truck. If you can get the bolts out of the bed it's easiest to slide the bed back and work on the tank while it's still in the truck. Like stated before, it's 45psi minimum to get those engines to start.


Thanks for the suggestion. I know the fuel pump is pumping fuel. Really bad fuel but fuel non the less. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> I sent you messages. Provided you have fuel pressure you just need to get all of the stale gas out.
> 
> Getting those tanks or beds off in MN rust conditions is a total pain. I say siphon what you can, add fresh again, purge the line up to the throttle body and give it a whirl.


Syphon is the way I'll go. Truck bed is not coming off without a torch! Haha. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell

I've got an '02 F150 I'll sell you. Thing runs like a champ. Firewood hauling demon.


----------



## GPX433Todd

Cut a flap door in the box. Three sides cut and one to fold on. Use this panel to access the fuel pump. Done a few buddies trucks this way. I drive Fords so I've never had to do one of mine.


----------



## wendell

GPX433Todd said:


> Cut a flap door in the box. Three sides cut and one to fold on. Use this panel to access the fuel pump. Done a few buddies trucks this way. I drive Fords so I've never had to do one of mine.


Quit messing with my potential sale.


----------



## svk

That is a good idea Todd.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Or.... Buy a Dodge.... [emoji12] 

Good luck to ya.


----------



## hoskvarna

I wasn't gonna stir the pot, but GO SARAH!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

Fuel pump isn't bad. It's pumping fuel. I will get fuel pressure tonight and maybe try to replace the fuel pressure regulator.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike

Sounds like bad fuel in the line and you may need to run a ohm test on injectors volt test on power plugs to injector and pressure test fuel system


mortalitool said:


> Hey everyone. Hope everyone is enjoying the weather and staying busy. I am in a bit of a dilema. I picked up a 1999 chevy 3/4 ton and it isn't running. After getting it home i started looking into the reason for it to not start. Wondering if anyone on here knows a few things about the 5.7L vortec?
> 
> What it's doing now: turns over. Fuel pump is working and fuel is flowing. I replaced fuel filter. The engine has spark and will fire and stay running for about 10 to 15 seconds with gas being poured down the throttle body.
> 
> Gas smelt terrible. Had 1/4 tank in it when I got it. I added 5 gallons of fresh gas to the tank. Still no fire. The previous owner said it is the rotor that is bad. To me the rotor isn't bad if the engine has spark.
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I need to get this truck up and running asap as it is my firewood delivery truck.
> 
> I'd be willing to give beer? For anyone who might be able to stop over and have a look at it? I'm not able to get it to a shop due to low funds. Hence the need to sell firewood.
> 
> Any Information is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselfitter

GPX433Todd said:


> Cut a flap door in the box. Three sides cut and one to fold on. Use this panel to access the fuel pump. Done a few buddies trucks this way. I drive Fords so I've never had to do one of mine.


I've seen that done. I was going to suggest that but you beat me to it.


mortalitool said:


> Fuel pump isn't bad. It's pumping fuel. I will get fuel pressure tonight and maybe try to replace the fuel pressure regulator.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


If you don't have at least 45psi, it probably the pump not the pressure regulator. I've heard of people having over 40psi and no start.


----------



## mortalitool

So I did the fuel pressure test tonight and it tells me I'm at 10psi. I'll be cutting the flap in the box. All you guys who thought it was the fuel pump can say I told ya so. Haha. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselfitter

Us armchair quarterbacks are just playing the law of averages. No skills required.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Everything work out with the truck?


----------



## mortalitool

Still working on the truck. New fuel lines to and from engine. New fuel pump. New fuel pump ground wire. Replacing fuel pressure regulator tonight. It starts on its own then dies after about 10 seconds. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

I probably didn't need a new fuel pump. I should have checked the ground connection before getting the new pump. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Watched a major removal along Summit Avenue today.

Lots of equipment (most not in this photo). Big holes left behind. Looks like the owner decided to remove several old growth trees. 


Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Helluva shame


----------



## wendell

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Helluva shame


But think of all the potential stools.


----------



## bikemike

Working on a gas powered long board got the engine running today.carb was missing the check valve gasket and loaded up the engine bad. one day il have a vid of it for you.


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> I probably didn't need a new fuel pump. I should have checked the ground connection before getting the new pump.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Any progress?

Hey GXP Todd, was in your old stomping grounds yesterday, drove through Ely to go to White Iron.


----------



## GPX433Todd

svk said:


> Any progress?
> 
> Hey GXP Todd, was in your old stomping grounds yesterday, drove through Ely to go to White Iron.


I was just up there a couple of weeks ago for IWA Watercross and a Hairball concert. Rained three inches in half an hour on Saturday. Town flooded out for an hour. Was kinda neat.


----------



## bikemike

Hairball puts on a great show hope it was fun .


GPX433Todd said:


> I was just up there a couple of weeks ago for IWA Watercross and a Hairball concert. Rained three inches in half an hour on Saturday. Town flooded out for an hour. Was kinda neat.


----------



## wendell

Blazin was there?!?


----------



## GPX433Todd

bikemike said:


> Hairball puts on a great show hope it was fun .


It was awesome.


----------



## GPX433Todd

Ely pics.


----------



## hoskvarna

Wow not good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike

That looks fun


----------



## jackjcc

I drove through Calloway today, western MN farm town. Quite small. Just off the main drag, hwy 59, sits a small john deer forwarder with "Tree Hugger...My Ass" on the front. I wish I would have stopped to get a pic.


----------



## old guy

We still doin Grantsburg this weekend?, haven't seen anything posted lately.

John


----------



## 5R-INC

Yes grantsburg is still on. Races start at 10am


----------



## Philbert

old guy said:


> We still doin Grantsburg this weekend?





5R-INC said:


> Yes grantsburg is still on.


Can you re-post the details? Sounds like it has been a while.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Hmm, perhaps I should pick up some square file for the 2186


----------



## svk

If anyone is looking to get rid of any 245/75/16 or 265/75/16 tires with some decent tread left please let me know.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

There's a threshing show this weekend as well over by River Falls, WI called the Harvest Fest. Runs this Friday-Sunday (28th-30th). But the only thing going on Friday is a tractor pull that night, all the equipment demonstrations are on Saturday and Sunday. Started going a few years ago and I usually help out on the sawmill and bring a few of the older chainsaws with and putz around with them. It's a smaller show but it's fun. The theme is everything is belt-driven, nothing direct or pto-powered. The thumbnail is of the ad in the paper (has the address), the rest are from a few of the past shows.


----------



## Philbert

Minnesota State Fair. 

Starts Thursday. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

5R-INC said:


> Yes grantsburg is still on. Races start at 10am


How long will they go? I might be able to be there around 12:15. I'm coaching a soccer game in Lino Lakes at 10:00 and that's done at 11.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Had a fun time over at Genius's (Ross) house this last weekend in Michigan. It was his first GTG. Minnesota was represented by us, Dieselfitter and family, and 8433Jeff and family. Met a bunch of nice folks there. I now see there are chainsaw races at Grantsburg this weekend. Who is all going? I didn't even know about them, I want to come over.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I talked to Duane on my way home, and it sounds like they will be starting at 10 a.m. fairly informal in the parking lot like we have done it in years past. I will be posting it up on the redneck page on Facebook also. 
It is a fun time, but only if there's a good group of folk!! Hoping more than a couple can make it. A good eight or ten folks would be a good start! Hope to see a bunch of y'all there!!


----------



## old guy

Color me there.

John


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Philbert said:


> Minnesota State Fair.
> 
> Starts Thursday.
> 
> Philbert



I'll be there on Friday.


----------



## Hedgerow




----------



## Philbert

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I'll be there on Friday.


I am going to try and go on Thursday - Opening day, when the vendors are still happy to see you and the bathrooms are still clean. 

(I'll warn the guys at the STIHL booth to look out for strange guys with beards . . . )

Philbert


----------



## 04ultra

Where the hell is Grantburg???


----------



## wendell

Alabama


----------



## 04ultra

I thought it was Gloverville


----------



## wendell

Not since JD left.


----------



## dieselfitter

04ultra said:


> Where the hell is Grantburg???


http://www.grantsburgwi.com/
I think the saw races will be at T-Dawgz 
http://www.mapquest.com/us/wisconsin/restaurants-grantsburg/t-dawgs-sports-bar-grill-278431138


----------



## svk

dieselfitter said:


> http://www.grantsburgwi.com/
> I think the saw races will be at T-Dawgz
> http://www.mapquest.com/us/wisconsin/restaurants-grantsburg/t-dawgs-sports-bar-grill-278431138


Man I wish they started later in the day. I was complaining to my wife that you guys always do awesome saw and firewood events and I never can make it. I got the look so I changed the subject. Lol.


----------



## Philbert

*EAB Hits 10th Minnesota County*

http://www.startribune.com/emerald-ash-borer-find-confirmed-in-scott-county/322871221/

_ST. PAUL, Minn. — Emerald ash borer has spread to another Minnesota county.

The Minnesota Department of Agriculture on Tuesday confirmed an emerald ash borer infestation in Scott County. The tree-killing invasive pest was found on an ash tree on private property in the city of Prior Lake. The infested tree was discovered through a call to the state Agriculture Department's Arrest the Pest information phone line. Based on the call, department staff visited the site and determined the tree was infested with emerald ash borer.

Because of the find, Scott County will be put under emergency quarantine. The county eventually will become the 10th Minnesota county under a state and federal quarantine aimed at preventing emerald ash borer from spreading. Emerald ash borer was first discovered in Minnesota in 2009.
_
Philbert


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> Man I wish they started later in the day. I was complaining to my wife that you guys always do awesome saw and firewood events and I never can make it. I got the look so I changed the subject. Lol.


Ur welcome to come over to my place and help me split some wood! It can be a mini gtg!

Truck update: ended up taking the truck to my wife's relatives at Wagamon Bros. Ended up being up a faulty fuel pump that I got from a buddies buddy. Dang! So they got it running and it had a miss on cylinder 1 and 6. They said it barely misses anymore and the more I use it It should go away with the new gas flowing through it. 

I go to pick it up and drove it home and come to find out the brake pedal goes to the floor. The brakes work but not safe in my opinion. So I'll need to dig into that or bring it back to the shop. Hoping to try bleeding the brakes and hopefully thay does the trick. Pending getting through the rusty bleeder valves. 
May need to replace a few brake lines in the process. Only sections that are rusty and old looking are from the pumpkin to the brakes on either side. The rest of the rear brake lines look fairly new. 


Wish I could make the grantsberg races but am to busy slinging firewood and all that that entails. It never ends. But is worth it in every way. 

Have fun all!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> Ur welcome to come over to my place and help me split some wood! It can be a mini gtg!
> 
> Truck update: ended up taking the truck to my wife's relatives at Wagamon Bros. Ended up being up a faulty fuel pump that I got from a buddies buddy. Dang! So they got it running and it had a miss on cylinder 1 and 6. They said it barely misses anymore and the more I use it It should go away with the new gas flowing through it.
> 
> I go to pick it up and drove it home and come to find out the brake pedal goes to the floor. The brakes work but not safe in my opinion. So I'll need to dig into that or bring it back to the shop. Hoping to try bleeding the brakes and hopefully thay does the trick. Pending getting through the rusty bleeder valves.
> May need to replace a few brake lines in the process. Only sections that are rusty and old looking are from the pumpkin to the brakes on either side. The rest of the rear brake lines look fairly new.
> 
> 
> Wish I could make the grantsberg races but am to busy slinging firewood and all that that entails. It never ends. But is worth it in every way.
> 
> Have fun all!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I had to replace the lines from master cylinder and back to rear wheels. Wheel cylinders were shot too once I broke the bleeders off. 

Good luck!

We do need to get together soon. I can help noodle your wood supply with my new saw and you can try out the new husky axe.


----------



## hoskvarna

New husky axe? Which one? Pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

hoskvarna said:


> New husky axe? Which one? Pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


S2800, the composite one. It's not here yet, but here's a stock photo. Supposed to work better than a Fiskars (as a hush spreads across the room when those words are mentioned lol).


----------



## hoskvarna

I've looked at them, not held one. Nice! Let us know how it works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

> I am going to try and go on Thursday - Opening day, when the vendors are still happy to see you and the bathrooms are still clean.
> 
> (I'll warn the guys at the STIHL booth to look out for strange guys with beards . . . )
> 
> Philbert



The first Friday I went up the Stihl reps that day would talk to you, but as soon as I mentioned any chainsaw model that didn't start with "MS" they lost all interest. Maybe the Dolmar shirt and Jonsered hat didn't help...the next Friday there was someone there who would talk to you about the older stuff.


----------



## Philbert

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> The first Friday I went up the Stihl reps that day would talk to you, . . .



Some are local dealers just looking for sales leads. Some are from the regional distributor. Occasionally, there will be a national customer service rep there - I had a long conversation with one who was quite knowledgeable about the newer battery powered equipment, the just released (back then) 461, and some of their business perspectives. Very helpful. Very interesting. Most of us are chainsaw enthusiasts, but STIHL sees that as only part of their market.

Philbert


----------



## svk

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Maybe the Dolmar shirt and Jonsered hat didn't help...


Sorry that's a funny mental image.


----------



## svk

hoskvarna said:


> I've looked at them, not held one. Nice! Let us know how it works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I won't be shy offering my opinion.


----------



## hoskvarna

We know you won't be. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

svk said:


> I won't be shy offering my opinion.


Well, it's an axe...
So inherently, it falls short of the tool that makes all men more productive firewood providers..


Da splidder eh?

No amount of money surpasses the boundaries of rationality if tossed toward the machine geared toward replacing the drudgery known as hand splitting. 
Da scourge of da wood cutter eh?


----------



## svk

Speaking of brand reps, I met the regional Husky rep at Doug's Power Equipment in Blaine two years ago. Seemed like a good guy. I wanted to test out their 576 but they didn't have a bar for it then.


----------



## dieselfitter

I've been giving out bum information. The races are not at T-dawgz. The races are at the Burnett County Fair:
http://grantsburgfair.com/events/schedule-of-events/


----------



## wendell

You bum.




LOL


----------



## Philbert

Good deal at the fair. 


Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

My dream truck [emoji14][emoji14][emoji2][emoji2]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old guy

Sarah got one a them.


----------



## hoskvarna

old guy said:


> Sarah got one a them.


Ya i saw pics of it,envious!!!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek




----------



## bikemike

the long board before gas engine


----------



## jackjcc

Hey, at least he's wearing a helmet.


----------



## bikemike

long board with 25cc gas motor 26mph with a wore out tire


----------



## GPX433Todd

bikemike said:


> the long board before gas engine



You're nuts.


----------



## bikemike

No just a sane adrenaline junky


----------



## super44

It was fun to watch you play today and Old guy, thanks for the saw race chain lesson.


----------



## Hedgerow

Was the Grantsburg races today?


I want to race a saw...


----------



## old guy

Was good to see you today Bob, I'm no expert on race chain, just trying to understand the principles of it.
We really don't care who wins at these County fairs unless Hedgerow & Levi show up, they usually bring their A game.
Ya gotta join in next year. 

John


----------



## Hedgerow

Those events are just a plain old good time..


----------



## svk

Just a heads up that the Blaine "east" Walmart (35W and Lexington ave) is closing around September 22nd as they built a larger store across the highway. Lots of stuff is already marked 50 percent off. I think everything lawn and garden is already marked down. Sorry no Fiskars left.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Got pictures from this past weekend at the state fair and at the threshing show, hopefully I can get a few up later today.


----------



## svk

If anyone needs an 18"/.325 K095 bar let me know and I'll give it to you for free.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> If anyone needs an 18"/.325 K095 bar let me know and I'll give it to you for free.


Very nice of you.

I use a 16" and 20" on my Husky, or I would jump on it!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Very nice of you.
> 
> I use a 16" and 20" on my Husky, or I would jump on it!
> 
> Philbert


You could always splice together some of that rescue chain and use the 18!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Anyone going to the ft Scott, Kansas GTG?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

A few of the State Fair pictures:



Desoto Suburban, late 40's/early 50's?, by one of the food stands. This would be fun to drop the body as-is on an Art Morrison street rod frame with the drivetrain and suspension from a new Hellcat Challenger, leave the canoe on top and go look for some newer cars to embarrass at the stoplight.



Big Fat Bacon stand, no bacon candy, but there's bacon on-a-stick.



Famous Dave's brisket sandwich, the pulled pork is good too. They have something called "Pig Lickers", it's chocolate-covered bacon slices. Will have to try those the next time I'm up there.



Stopped by the Stihl display, the reps there that day were pretty good to talk to, and saw a 661 in the flesh. Brisswinger's (spelling?) had a 390xp Husky in their saw display.



This would be a fun firewood setup. Utility box saw/gas/tool storage with a Tommy Gate lift for the big heavy rounds, although the dumpbox on the 1-ton Dodge dually next to it on the right just out of the picture would be nice too.



M1117 ASV would be nice for woodpile protection. Between the M2 .50 cal. and the Mk 19 most firewood thieves would be deterred. I'll post up a few more form the fair in a bit.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Got pictures with quite a few of the TV personalities there too, here's some of the highlights.


----------



## wendell

Never seen you without a beard. It's kind of creepy.


----------



## Stihl Livin

I had to do a double take on the pictures. I couldn't figure out who the guy with the mustache was.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

wendell said:


> Never seen you without a beard. It's kind of creepy.


Shaved it off this year, the weather was not too bad. Had a beard last year, hot, muggy and miserable. But it got me on tv for a few minutes! (not so this year)


----------



## Homelite410

Lol......


----------



## Homelite410

This kind of disturbs me........


----------



## Philbert

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Got pictures with quite a few of the TV personalities there too, here's some of the highlights.


I got this guy and Larry Menard.

Philbert


----------



## Ronaldo

Homelite410 said:


> This kind of disturbs me........


Looks like the goat has a drooling problem or the guy driving doesnt get his tobacco spit quite far enough.


----------



## Steve NW WI

svk said:


> Just a heads up that the Blaine "east" Walmart (35W and Lexington ave) is closing around September 22nd as they built a larger store across the highway. Lots of stuff is already marked 50 percent off. I think everything lawn and garden is already marked down. Sorry no Fiskars left.


Tell me about it. I work up Ball Rd from the new store. Road construction for it has effed up my commute for months now, and was supposed to be finished 8-1...what year wasn't mentioned.

Now they're shredding the 97/61 area on the S end of Forest Lake for more damn roundy rounds no one seems to know how to use.

Grizz, safe to say that's the last time we will see you in a Voice chair?


----------



## svk

Steve NW WI said:


> Tell me about it. I work up Ball Rd from the new store. Road construction for it has effed up my commute for months now, and was supposed to be finished 8-1...what year wasn't mentioned.
> 
> Now they're shredding the 97/61 area on the S end of Forest Lake for more damn roundy rounds no one seems to know how to use.
> 
> Grizz, safe to say that's the last time we will see you in a Voice chair?


Yeah I don't know wth they are doing to take so long at Lex and Ball. It's been torn up for months.

Btw my new house is just off Lake and 35W. If you are ever in need of something just drop me a line.


----------



## old guy

Homelite410 said:


> This kind of disturbs me........Goat looks a little disturbed too.
> 
> John


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> Yeah I don't know wth they are doing to take so long at Lex and Ball. It's been torn up for months.
> 
> Btw my new house is just off Lake and 35W. If you are ever in need of something just drop me a line.




SVK we need to get together with Dieselfitter. We live to close not to. Almost got the truck done. She is running good just need to get the brakes a working. I think they just need to be bled. Trying to find a longer 3/16" wrench so its easier to open and close the bleeder valves. Thinking about welding an extension to my short wrench..............


----------



## svk

Yes we are long overdue! Maybe some Friday this fall.


----------



## dieselfitter

mortalitool said:


> SVK we need to get together with Dieselfitter. We live to close not to. Almost got the truck done. She is running good just need to get the brakes a working. I think they just need to be bled. Trying to find a longer 3/16" wrench so its easier to open and close the bleeder valves. Thinking about welding an extension to my short wrench..............


I've been wondering when you guys were gonna stop by. Good chance Andy could swing by also.


Philbert said:


> I got this guy and Larry Menard.
> 
> Philbert
> 
> View attachment 444545


Uncomfortable cannot begin to describe what it must feel like to wear that outfit in this weather.


----------



## Philbert

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Steve NW WI said:


> Now they're shredding the 97/61 area on the S end of Forest Lake for more damn roundy rounds no one seems to know how to use.
> 
> Grizz, safe to say that's the last time we will see you in a Voice chair?



There's plenty of roundabouts going in around here, ask me they're a joke, to the point where River Falls should rename itself "Roundabout Falls". As for the Voice chair, yeah, that'll probably be the last time you see me in one. Didn't realize it said "I want you" across the bottom until the person before me pushed the red button on the chair to light it up. Still planning on going back up to the fair this Friday, maybe Saturday too in the morning, depends on the weather and how long I spend up there Friday.


----------



## svk

Great price on the 461!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Great price on the 461!


Does that mean there is a 462 around the corner . . . ?

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

mortalitool said:


> SVK we need to get together with Dieselfitter. We live to close not to. Almost got the truck done. She is running good just need to get the brakes a working. I think they just need to be bled. Trying to find a longer 3/16" wrench so its easier to open and close the bleeder valves. Thinking about welding an extension to my short wrench..............


Don't forget the Dodgegeek's!! Mini GTG at Dieselfitter's!!


----------



## mortalitool

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Don't forget the Dodgegeek's!! Mini GTG at Dieselfitter's!!


When is this!?!?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## old guy

Yes when is this ?, I didn't get the memo.

John


----------



## bikemike

More info needed and did the tree monkey woodshed gig already go on. Sorry been swamped with work family and new used dog


----------



## hoskvarna

New used dog. Huh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

I was thinking I could have a mini gtg at my grandfather in laws in Columbus,MN ( Lino Lakes ) soon. 

Nothing fancy. Do some splitting. Cutting. BS ing. He owns quite a few acres so we could go into the woods if people wanted to. If people have interest in this let me know and I'll talk to him to see if he would mind people with chainsaws at his place. Haha. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Any chance you could do it on a Sunday? I have 4 soccer and football games every Saturday but would love to attend.


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> Any chance you could do it on a Sunday? I have 4 soccer and football games every Saturday but would love to attend.


Yeah a Sunday would work. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

Svk have you ever stopped in to the jonsereds shop up the road from your place? Off 14. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell

A Sunday at Tim's would be great. I have to be in Minneapolis one weekend a month for the next 2 years so could swing by quick on my way home.


----------



## Homelite410

Yes I'd love to cut at Scotts again. Hopefully with snow on!


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> Svk have you ever stopped in to the jonsereds shop up the road from your place? Off 14.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yes but they are not a Jonny dealer, that sign is really old. Nice people, a guy and his daughter run it. Open evenings and weekends as he works a different job too.


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> Yes but they are not a Jonny dealer, that sign is really old. Nice people, a guy and his daughter run it. Open evenings and weekends as he works a different job too.


What does he do there? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> What does he do there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Basically small engine repair and used sales. He might have a homeowner saw or three in there from time to time.


----------



## mortalitool

Oh cool. Good to know. Might have to stop in sometime. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

svk said:


> Great price on the 461!



According to the Stihl rep the lower 461 price is that the 441 production is stopped for now for some reason and there aren't many in the US, so they knocked the price down on the 461 until more 441's are available. With the 441's track record, that may be a good thing for Stihl.


----------



## svk

Before I pulled the trigger on the 2186 I priced 461's from a few places. The fleet supply in northern MN was $1029 and the chain hardware store in north metro was $1079. I told the guy at the hardware store I saw it for $1029 and he became visibly angry and said "they can't do that". Well apparently they can. 

Now that state fair price is really good regardless.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I think the cheapest I've seen a 461 was after they came out a few years ago, it was a plane-jane one with a 20" bar for about $1000 at the good local shop that closed a few months back.


----------



## Philbert

Seen them listed for more, used, on Craig'sList.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Stihl makes a great product, don't get me wrong. But some guys go a little gaga over what resale values should be.


----------



## mortalitool

I'm my opinion a 461 is an ok saw. I've used them. Rebuilt them. Solid saw. I tend to stay away from the 1 and 2 series of stihl saws. For my own personal use that is. The guy I fix saws for has been buying MS391 lately and I keep telling him they won't last. Have already repaired 3 of them. On 1 the rear handle is broke and the av buffer mount is broken. New handles aren't cheap. The springs don't seem to last as long as the older rubber av systems. I'm not a fan of having thay much play in something when it's in my hands spinning that fast. My opinion only. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

svk said:


> Stihl makes a great product, don't get me wrong. But some guys go a little gaga over what resale values should be.


True that!


----------



## nstueve

Homelite410 said:


> True that!


You gotta love when you can build and sell a 290/390 for 2-3x what you have in it though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike

Yeah I'm old school. I can tune saws so I will stick with something I can fix in a pinch and not need to have programed


mortalitool said:


> I'm my opinion a 461 is an ok saw. I've used them. Rebuilt them. Solid saw. I tend to stay away from the 1 and 2 series of stihl saws. For my own personal use that is. The guy I fix saws for has been buying MS391 lately and I keep telling him they won't last. Have already repaired 3 of them. On 1 the rear handle is broke and the av buffer mount is broken. New handles aren't cheap. The springs don't seem to last as long as the older rubber av systems. I'm not a fan of having thay much play in something when it's in my hands spinning that fast. My opinion only.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


New


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

mortalitool said:


> I'm my opinion a 461 is an ok saw. I've used them. Rebuilt them. Solid saw. I tend to stay away from the 1 and 2 series of stihl saws. For my own personal use that is. The guy I fix saws for has been buying MS391 lately and I keep telling him they won't last. Have already repaired 3 of them. On 1 the rear handle is broke and the av buffer mount is broken. New handles aren't cheap. The springs don't seem to last as long as the older rubber av systems. I'm not a fan of having thay much play in something when it's in my hands spinning that fast. My opinion only.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



I know of someone who bought a 391 when he should of bought a 362 or a 461. He's had it a little over a year and he's repaired about everything you've listed at least once.


----------



## bikemike

My version of a muffler mod to not make as much noise. Made a silencer for my longboard and it sure got rid of a lot of the pop pop sound. Now you heare the engine and intake more than exhaust


----------



## mortalitool

bikemike said:


> View attachment 445752
> My version of a muffler mod to not make as much noise. Made a silencer for my longboard and it sure got rid of a lot of the pop pop sound. Now you heare the engine and intake more than exhaust


Stihl xxx cascade


bikemike said:


> View attachment 445752
> My version of a muffler mod to not make as much noise. Made a silencer for my longboard and it sure got rid of a lot of the pop pop sound. Now you heare the engine and intake more than exhaust




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow

Homelite410 said:


> Yes I'd love to cut at Scotts again. Hopefully with snow on!


I am out of touch and mostly out of the loop.
It was colder than a well digger's ass last year when we were up there.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

More State Fair pictures from this past Friday. It was plenty warm and muggy there that day. Had to sit in the voice chair again, the first picture was from last week.



















Got a few more coming.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Last bunch of State Fair pictures. First one is with Alilca Lewis, the morning traffic reporter from ch. 11. Turns out she's from Osceola.



Some folks from the MPR, I dubbed them the "MPR hat people".




There's a good food stand down by the Colliseum/Hippodrome, Donna's BBQ. They have good pork tenderloin sandwiches. (and decent prices too)




Another good one is Mike's Burgers, just to the south of the giant slide on the same side of the street. $2 hamburgers/$2.50 cheeseburgers, and they are not bad. (But the price is right) Didn't try the deep fried hot dog, but I did try a friend's deep fried oreo from the deep-fried candy bar stand up the street.




Famous Dave's Pig Lickers. Chocolate-covered bacon, however, although they're good, I would say Bacon Candy is still the best.




And of course the all-you-can-drink-milk stand to wash everything down.


----------



## svk

Anyone interested in a good deal on a nearly running Mac 2-10? Just needs a starter rope and a little tuning. Has fresh rebuilt carb. Just wanted to throw it out here as shipping this would double the cost of the saw so not worth putting in the trading post.


----------



## dieselfitter

mortalitool said:


> *SVK we need to get together with Dieselfitter.* We live to close not to. Almost got the truck done. She is running good just need to get the brakes a working. I think they just need to be bled. Trying to find a longer 3/16" wrench so its easier to open and close the bleeder valves. Thinking about welding an extension to my short wrench..............





svk said:


> Yes but they are not a Jonny dealer, that sign is really old. Nice people, a guy and his daughter run it. Open evenings and weekends as he works a different job too.


They have been there 25 years that I know of. I've never stopped in.

I haven't been receiving notices on this thread. Let's plan a mini-GTG at my place. Wendell, when is the next Sunday you will be up this way?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

dieselfitter said:


> ...Wendell, when is the next Sunday you will be up this way?



Why... You looking to run him over this time? [emoji12]


----------



## dieselfitter

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Why... You looking to run him over this time? [emoji12]


Maybe... I don't want to tip my hand just yet.


----------



## wendell

dieselfitter said:


> They have been there 25 years that I know of. I've never stopped in.
> 
> I haven't been receiving notices on this thread. Let's plan a mini-GTG at my place. Wendell, when is the next Sunday you will be up this way?


Sunday after next.


----------



## dieselfitter

wendell said:


> Sunday after next.


Sunday September 20th it is. Don't be blowing a tranny to get out of this one.
If anyone needs directions, address, contact info... PM me.


----------



## wendell

I'll be in Bloomington and am supposed to be done by noon (although I'm guessing it will be a bit later.)


----------



## svk

PM sent. We are in Duluth for a wedding reception the night before. I might be late, but I'll be there.


----------



## svk

Hey dieselfitter do you want a sticky thread with GTG details?


----------



## wendell

Moderators, do we need this?


----------



## svk

wendell said:


> Moderators, do we need this?


Need what?


----------



## wendell

:facepalm:

Youngsters


----------



## svk

Am I missing something here?


----------



## wendell

Experience 

LOL


----------



## WetGunPowder

Sept 20th will be the day after Adam's-oops I mean Dale's-wedding..............................!!!


----------



## bikemike

Brrrr Lil bit chill out this morning


----------



## Ronaldo

bikemike said:


> Brrrr Lil bit chill out this morning


I like it way better than sweating!!!!


----------



## bikemike

Brrrr Lil bit chill out this morning


----------



## wendell

Weird, deja vu.


----------



## dieselfitter

svk said:


> Hey dieselfitter do you want a sticky thread with GTG details?


No thanks. 
I would like this to be a low key affair.


----------



## wendell

Yeah, we don't want any of that AS rif raf showing up.


----------



## dieselfitter

wendell said:


> Yeah, we don't want any of that SH rif raf showing up.


Wrong forum numbnutz. It's all good. I fixed it for ya.


----------



## wendell

Guess I won't be showing up then. 

I meant what I said and said what I meant.


----------



## wendell

dieselfitter said:


> Wrong forum numbnutz. It's all good. I fixed it for ya.


And you realize, Tim, with your new rules, you can't show up either?


----------



## bikemike

Well guys I have put a stupid thought into my head of gas powered skate boards and I own 2 of them. Been watching youtube and someone has made an electric board that hit 63mph. Well its time to think of beatING that number. I am planing on either using a pocket bike motor or a husky 136 to build a death trap to hopefully get 65 mph out of it I'm sure I will have one built by spring if all goes well and the funds keep Rollin in


----------



## dieselfitter

wendell said:


> And you realize, Tim, with your new rules, you can't show up either?


Crap. This isn't the first time the party is at my house and I'm not invited.


----------



## bikemike

I found a un marked water main for irrigation with a stump grinder


----------



## bikemike

I found a un marked water main for irrigation with a stump grinderView attachment 446591


----------



## svk

How long did it take the city to shut it down?


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> How long did it take the city to shut it down?


It's been over a hour before they showed up


----------



## Ronaldo

bikemike said:


> I found a un marked water main for irrigation with a stump grinderView attachment 446591


I'll bet that just made your day!


----------



## bikemike

I smIles and laughed about it. It was not marked so it's not my problem


Ronaldo said:


> I'll bet that just made your day!





Ronaldo said:


> I'll bet that just made your day!


----------



## bikemike

Hey guys guys guys guys guys guess what day it is. Chip truck Friday woot woot


----------



## svk

Alright. Who is going to Dieselfitter's on the 20th? Sound off here:

Dieselfitter
SVK (arrive around 1-1:30)


----------



## svk

Also if anyone has a D009 bar in 18" or 20", .050 or .063 that they would like to part ways with please let me know.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

...Who is going to Dieselfitter's on the 20th?

Dieselfitter
SVK (arrive around 1-1:30)
Dodgegeeks


----------



## mortalitool

I might be able to come 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

Finally getting to use the truck

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> I might be able to come
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Might??? 


This is the closest gtg to your house that will probably ever happen and you *might* be able to go?

JK man, we know life happens.


----------



## mortalitool

Lol I know I know. I'll have to come. Can't miss a gtg this close to the home. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

...Who is going to Dieselfitter's on the 20th?

Dieselfitter
SVK (arrive around 1-1:30)
Dodgegeeks
Philbert (maybe)


----------



## jackjcc

EAB was confirmed in Plymouth right next to the west side of Medicine lake. MN Dept of Ag should be releasing a statement next week.


----------



## old guy

I'll be there!

John


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

...Who is going to Dieselfitter's on the 20th?

Dieselfitter
SVK (arrive around 1-1:30)
Dodgegeeks
Philbert (maybe)
Where the hell is the Wendell on all this??


----------



## Stihl Livin

Sorry can't make this one. I'll be at my parents cabin in webster getting them caught back up on firewood.


----------



## bikemike

My 2 time cancer surviving mom is coming from Utah so I won't be there


----------



## Philbert

Stihl Livin said:


> Sorry can't make this one. I'll be at my parents cabin in webster getting them caught back up on firewood.


Maybe we should do a mini-GTG there?

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

svk said:


> Also if anyone has a D009 bar in 18" or 20", .050 or .063 that they would like to part ways with please let me know.


I've got a 20" one but it's in .058 ga. with a chain. It's yours if you want it.


----------



## wendell

...Who is going to Dieselfitter's on the 20th?

Dieselfitter
SVK (arrive around 1-1:30)
Dodgegeeks
Philbert (maybe)
wendell (also around 1-1:30)


----------



## svk

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I've got a 20" one but it's in .058 ga. with a chain. It's yours if you want it.


In looking to run RSL chain so unfortunately I'm confined to .050 or .063. Appreciate the offer though!


----------



## Philbert

Some of these guys are going to miss lunch . . . .

Philbert


----------



## wendell

I am quite confident that Tim will make sure we are well taken care of.


----------



## bikemike

Woot woot I got my crank seals for my echo powered gas skate board and also picked up a Poulan wild thing that is going through a major muffler mod and fuel lines. The skate board in the pic is a factory made board from late 80's early 90's that I wanted since I was a young teen and got one 20 some years later


----------



## WetGunPowder

svk said:


> Alright. Who is going to Dieselfitter's on the 20th? Sound off here:
> 
> Dieselfitter
> SVK (arrive around 1-1:30)


Post wedding festivities for Adam and Jen. Hopefully they like their wedding gift!


----------



## svk

Nice weather lately. Great night for several beers around the fire last night.


----------



## dieselfitter

Philbert said:


> Some of these guys are going to miss lunch . . . .
> 
> Philbert





wendell said:


> I am quite confident that Tim will make sure we are well taken care of.



I'm thinking low key and was planning soda and chips. Maybe a pot luck? What say you?


----------



## wendell

I won't have time to pick anything up. 

Maybe Sarah will cover me?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

gotchya covered, Wendell


----------



## wendell

Thank you, Sarah!


----------



## old guy

Here's a thought, those with compression testers bring em along so we can compare em.

John


----------



## wendell

That's not a bad idea.


----------



## svk

I'm out of town till that morning so cooking would be tough unless I do some chili on Friday. 

Will we have a power supply at the meeting area?


----------



## dieselfitter

svk said:


> I'm out of town till that morning so cooking would be tough unless I do some chili on Friday.
> 
> Will we have a power supply at the meeting area?


Yes, we have power.


----------



## bikemike

This is not about chainsaws but I think it is weird. My wife and I have noticed something about our new dog and I had to record it. He watches TV for up to 10 minutes at a time


----------



## svk

For some reason our old TV was programmed to turn on at 1pm. Our dog at the time would sit on the couch and watch soaps until one of us came home.


----------



## GPX433Todd

Sacrificed a whole Homelite, minus B&C, in the firepit this weekend. It was on the backside of the fire. Only way my phone could take a pic.


----------



## svk

Both of my main saws will be wearing fresh loops of Stihl RSL for the gtg. Looking forward to finally meeting several of you guys.


----------



## andydodgegeek

svk said:


> Both of my main saws will be wearing fresh loops of Stihl RSL for the gtg. Looking forward to finally meeting several of you guys.


We'll be cutting on logs from behind the shooting range, only a few bullets in them.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

andydodgegeek said:


> We'll be cutting on logs from behind the shooting range, only a few bullets in them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I have one loop of chipper chain that I can bring along lol


----------



## andydodgegeek

I'll be bringing some pine logs for us to play with.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

I'll bring the new Husky axe if I can make it to the cabin before then.


----------



## dieselfitter

That won't be necessary. I have a few boxelders I can drop and set up. Could you bring that nice HD aluminum sawhorse of yours down?


----------



## Fishnuts2

bikemike said:


> This is not about chainsaws but I think it is weird. My wife and I have noticed something about our new dog and I had to record it. He watches TV for up to 10 minutes at a time



He needs to be introduced to AS and chainsaws! This is more entertaining than TV.


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> I have one loop of chipper chain that I can bring along lol


What is chipper chain?


----------



## old guy

bikemike said:


> What is chipper chain?



A really happy one?

John


----------



## svk

old guy said:


> A really happy one?
> 
> John


This one isn't so happy. It's on it's last legs. But I'll send it to Philbert's "no kill" shelter


----------



## svk

Supposed to be a beautiful day Sunday in Lino. Sunny with a low of 52, high of 73.


----------



## Philbert

bikemike said:


> What is chipper chain?


Older style - still used on some harvester chain. 

If you look at chisel chain from the 'business end', it looks like the number '7'. If you look at chipper chain from the end, it looks like a question mark '?' .

Chipper chain cuts slower than chisel, or even semi-chisel chain, but keeps cutting longer in dirty wood, provided that the saw has the power to pull it. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

dieselfitter said:


> I'm thinking low key and was planning soda and chips. Maybe a pot luck? What say you?


Are you planning on eating right away ie lunch or after we cut ie dinner or both? Since I'm going to be a little late maybe I'll bring a tasty snack like smoked fish.


----------



## svk

Also will anybody be bringing trading stock? I'll have the following:

Mac 2-10
18" 009 bar and chain
18" 095 bar

All priced to move.


----------



## bikemike

a big maple


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Looking at doing a work weekend for Interfaith Caregivers in Danbury by the end of October/early November before deer season. Wanted to post about it here, there's more traffic in this thread. Tossed out dates of a couple of possable weekends for a work day over on that thread, the "Charity Firewood Cutting for Interfaith Caregivers of Burnett County WI" Thanks.


----------



## bikemike

the crane pull


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hey, my work schedule has just been silly, I'm afraid I'm not gonna get a chance to make anything. How about we un-complicate this thing and just order pizzas if we get hungry instead of trying to pull together a pot luck?
(If tasty little snacks don't keep us going)


----------



## hoskvarna

bikemike said:


> the crane pull



Nice video mike, major job looks like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselfitter

svk said:


> Are you planning on eating right away ie lunch or after we cut ie dinner or both? Since I'm going to be a little late maybe I'll bring a tasty snack like smoked fish.





sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hey, my work schedule has just been silly, I'm afraid I'm not gonna get a chance to make anything. How about we un-complicate this thing and just order pizzas if we get hungry instead of trying to pull together a pot luck?
> (If tasty little snacks don't keep us going)


Sounds good to me. I'll have snacks. If that doesn't hold us over, there are good pizza and broasted chicken joints nearby that deliver.


----------



## Philbert

Got the weather under control for Sunday?




Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Got the weather under control for Sunday?
> 
> View attachment 447819
> 
> 
> Philbert


Don't be jinxing it now


----------



## svk

I'll bring smoked salmon from Duluth as long as they don't run out on Saturday.


----------



## hoskvarna

svk said:


> I'll bring smoked salmon from Duluth as long as they don't run out on Saturday.


oooooooh that sounds good.


----------



## svk

hoskvarna said:


> oooooooh that sounds good.


If I can sneak some from the wife I'll bring hot pepper jelly too.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I posted it on the charity cut thread but I am going to mention it here as well. Tim (Dieselfitter) picked up the steel and drew up the plans for the bucking stand we will soon be using at Denny's. We just started assembly of it yesterday, going over again tomorrow after work, and again on Sunday morning. I really enjoy working with Tim, he is a good guy. Just wanted to say thanks to him for getting the ball rolling on this big project. He is a busy guy and is taking time to do this. Good for him, good for all of us. Thanks Tim.


----------



## dieselfitter

After finishing some projects around my shop. I have now turned my attention to the bucking stand. It is off to a good start, but there is still a lot of work to be done.
Thank you for the kind words Andy. I appreciate the help and enjoy working with you also.


----------



## svk

Already packed and ready to go!


----------



## WetGunPowder

Adam's big day today! With a hog in the roaster and 10 half barrels in the keg trailer-should be a good time had by all! Hopefully he will post pics of the wedding present we put together for him and Jen!!


----------



## dieselfitter

Just a heads up. My cell phone quit working sometime last night. If you need to contact me, get a hold of Andy. I have PM'd my land line # to him.


----------



## Philbert

What's the count for tomorrow?

Philbert


----------



## svk

wendell said:


> ...Who is going to Dieselfitter's on the 20th?
> 
> Dieselfitter
> SVK (arrive around 1-1:30)
> Dodgegeeks
> Philbert (maybe)
> wendell (also around 1-1:30)


Last known rsvp list


----------



## dieselfitter

Dieselfitter
SVK (arrive around 1-1:30)
Dodgegeeks
Philbert (maybe)
wendell (also around 1-1:30)
Griffonks (Bill)
I have a new phone and it seems operational. My ability to operate is now the concern.


----------



## svk

Will a polesaw be helpful where we are cutting?


----------



## dieselfitter

svk said:


> Will a polesaw be helpful where we are cutting?


Won't be necessary. Thanks for asking.


----------



## svk

@Philbert dont forget your tools. We can try out those new handy dandy clutch removal tricks.


----------



## svk

Back to the hotel from the wedding reception we were attending. I'll swing by the smoke haus on our way out of town tomorrow.


----------



## Philbert

Got halfway there, had car trouble.
Had to turn around and limp back home.

Sorry.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Sorry Philbert. 


I've had one of those mornings. I'm only by Barnum now. Be there around 2:30, hopefully there is some wood left to cut.


----------



## Philbert

Yeah, now I gotta eat all these doughnuts I brought too!
(Gave a box to the mechanic)

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

I was too lazy to get up for a picture... Here's all of us hanging out at Dieselfitter's... Perfect GTG IMHO.

Svk, andydodgegeek, sarahdodgegeek, Dieselfitter, the Wendell llc, grifgonks and old guy. 





Couldn't quite get everyone in one lazy pic... So here's svk & Mr. Dodgegeek..


----------



## Philbert

Sorry I missed it. Was hoping to have a new saw to bring, but it did not arrive in time anyway.

Also wanted to see the bucking stand - any progress photos to share?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin

Philbert said:


> Maybe we should do a mini-GTG there?
> 
> Philbert



Got home around noon today and was way to sore to stop at the gtg at DFs place. We got lots of wood split for my parents and also dropped some problem trees too. We even donated about a cord to a friend of my uncles who is around 80 and has a place near yellow lake golf course. He lost his wife a while back and does like to spend time at his cabin but only heats with wood. It felt good to get him some firewood being he is unable to do so.


----------



## svk

Great to meet you guys and swap stories. I'll post pics when I get on wifi.


----------



## svk

Great time today. After several hours in the sun I'll definitely sleep well tonight. 

Some saws


More saws


Husky S2800 and saws 


Old guy and Andy firing up. 


Andy doing some noodling. 


Andy and dieselfitter removing the clutch from my saw. 


Husky S2800 and Fiskars chopping axe. 


Some cookies. 



I hope someone got a picture of Andy's stools.


----------



## old guy

Good time as usual, lotta people weren't there tho. Got to run a ported 372 and a 288 and that ported 562 of Andy's is unbelievably smoooooth

John


----------



## svk

Tim and Andy, I looked around to replace the faulty sprocket I brought with. Can still get a sprocket with bushing for $4 otherwise the one with needle bearing is $20 shipped. I guess I'll just do it right otherwise we'd end up machining the cheapo one again. 

Also it appears they sell 91 chain in 50 or 52 link loops so 51 is a custom job. Not that I intend to use that saw very much anyhow.


----------



## dieselfitter

Thanks to everyone for coming out today. The weather was perfect and I had a great time. 
It was good to finally meet the Wendell LLC in person. Thanks for coming Steve and thanks for the cigar. I hope you didn't have any problems with the shortcut I recommended on your way home. 
Thanks SVK for bringing the smoked fish, jalapeno jelly, crackers, cream cheese... It was awesome.
Thanks Andy for all the help getting wood in place for everyone to cut.
Bill, thanks for coming and for the cigars. I really enjoy hearing your stories and wish you lived closer so we could hang out more.
It was a pretty casual gathering. Sitting and enjoying good conversation and perfect weather.


----------



## dieselfitter

svk said:


> Tim and Andy, I looked around to replace the faulty sprocket I brought with. Can still get a sprocket with bushing for $4 otherwise the one with needle bearing is $20 shipped. I guess I'll just do it right otherwise we'd end up machining the cheapo one again.
> 
> Also it appears they sell 91 chain in 50 or 52 link loops so 51 is a custom job. Not that I intend to use that saw very much anyhow.


No problem to shave the bushed drum or shorten chains. If you want, stop by and we'll get it done.


----------



## svk

dieselfitter said:


> No problem to shave the bushed drum or shorten chains. If you want, stop by and we'll get it done.


I just ordered one with the bearing. Hopefully this solves the problem. I'll definitely take you up on the offer to shorten my other two chains. I'm curious if a 50 link chain would fit on there.


----------



## old guy

Steve, if you can get some Stihl PS chain it will blow oregon 91 right out of the water, I have both.

John


----------



## svk

old guy said:


> Steve, if you can get some Stihl PS chain it will blow oregon 91 right out of the water, I have both.
> John


Old guy,

Did you want that small husky bar I had? We were talking about it and then the topic was changed. It's yours if you do. 
​


----------



## old guy

Yeah, I'll take it Steve, next time I see ya. Thanks.

John


----------



## mortalitool

Sorry i couldnt make the gtg. Hope everyone had a good time. Enjoyed the pictures that were shown. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

old guy said:


> Yeah, I'll take it Steve, next time I see ya. Thanks.
> 
> John


I'll put it away for you.


----------



## super44

Missed another one, had to move my daughter to a new apartment in Minnetonka.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Someone say stool? Ya, I got a pic.. [emoji12]


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Looking at 2 weekends for the Interfaith Caregivers work weekends, November 7th and 14th. But I understand the 7th is the MN deer opener. Wanted to post about it here as there's more traffic on this thread.


----------



## svk

Hello upper midwesterners!

Nice weather, hope to get into the woods this weekend after football games. Hopefully nobody made off with the stash of Norway splits I did this spring.

Last night I changed the battery in my Yukon. Andy had to give me a jump at the GTG because anytime you left the door open the dome lights would kill it in about 10 minutes. That makes the second vehicle of mine to get a new battery this week, so I guess when it rains, it pours.


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> Hello upper midwesterners!
> 
> Nice weather, hope to get into the woods this weekend after football games. Hopefully nobody made off with the stash of Norway splits I did this spring.
> 
> Last night I changed the battery in my Yukon. Andy had to give me a jump at the GTG because anytime you left the door open the dome lights would kill it in about 10 minutes. That makes the second vehicle of mine to get a new battery this week, so I guess when it rains, it pours.





svk said:


> Hello upper midwesterners!
> 
> Nice weather, hope to get into the woods this weekend after football games. Hopefully nobody made off with the stash of Norway splits I did this spring.
> 
> Last night I changed the battery in my Yukon. Andy had to give me a jump at the GTG because anytime you left the door open the dome lights would kill it in about 10 minutes. That makes the second vehicle of mine to get a new battery this week, so I guess when it rains, it pours.


Man I'm on the same road both my vehicles have weak Batts too. Interstate Batts are not what they use to be anymore


----------



## wendell

I just paid $155 for O'Reilly's house brand. Ouch.


----------



## svk

I just bought Walmart store brand batteries. 3 year warranty works for me. $95 for the truck and $110 for the suv.


----------



## Stihl Livin

There is an old interstate dealer by me that sells blems for 40-45 with a year warranty. Only place I buy from.


----------



## GPX433Todd

Best batteries to get are right from the car dealership. You get factory batteries that way. I have always had real good luck with NAPA batteries as well.


----------



## svk

My truck has a cheap battery from L and M Supply that was installed in 06'. I'd say that's some good mileage!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

The battery in my old Dakota was 5 years old when I bought the truck in 2006, sold it 2010 with the same battery, the new owner replaced it in 2012.


----------



## bikemike

Is that in Farmington off of hwy3?


Stihl Livin said:


> There is an old interstate dealer by me that sells blems for 40-45 with a year warranty. Only place I buy from.


----------



## TundraRider

svk said:


> My truck has a cheap battery from L and M Supply that was installed in 06'. I'd say that's some good mileage!


I have had decent luck with L&M batteries but had poor luck with the salesperson telling me what battery I needed. I am sorry but a 650 cca battery is not going to do much in my single battery cummins plow truck.


----------



## svk

TundraRider said:


> I have had decent luck with L&M batteries but had poor luck with the salesperson telling me what battery I needed. I am sorry but a 650 cca battery is not going to do much in my single battery cummins plow truck.


Guy at L and M told me 72 and 73 Oregon chains were the same but the 73 was "better". Ok then lol


----------



## mortalitool

Where is L&M ?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GPX433Todd

mortalitool said:


> Where is L&M ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


. I believe there is one in Grand Rapids and one in Virginia maybe.


----------



## svk

GPX433Todd said:


> . I believe there is one in Grand Rapids and one in Virginia maybe.


And Park Rapids, Bemidji, Hibbing, Cloquet and a couple in Wisconsin.


----------



## GPX433Todd

Rumor has it one in Clouqet and one in Hibbing as well.


----------



## svk

Don't get me wrong it's a great store. But some of their employees aren't that helpful lol.


----------



## GPX433Todd

And the other ones ↑ there.


----------



## Stihl Livin

bikemike said:


> Is that in Farmington off of hwy3?



Yes it is.


----------



## mortalitool

Cool

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraRider

svk said:


> Don't get me wrong it's a great store. But some of their employees aren't that helpful lol.


True it is a great store, but like Menards you have to get there early when the grown ups are working if you want good help.


----------



## bikemike

Oh yeah I got my deep cycle batt from there. They pay pretty good for bad or unwanted Batts too


Stihl Livin said:


> Yes it is.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Looking at 2 weekends for the Interfaith Caregivers work weekends, November 7th and 14th. But I understand the 7th is the MN deer opener. Wanted to post about it here as there's more traffic on this thread.


Uh, both of those weekends are MN deer hunting. Count us out. And likely most normal Minnesotans... [emoji12]


----------



## Philbert

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Uh, both of those weekends are MN deer hunting. Count us out. And likely most normal Minnesotans...


Folks better wear blaze orange at Denny's . . .

Philbert


----------



## Stihl Livin

Anyone going to the Iowa fall gtg on October 17? Please pm me if you are.


----------



## dieselfitter

TundraRider said:


> True it is a great store, but like Menards you have to get there early when the grown ups are working if you want good help.


Nice avatar. Do you have more pictures of that motorbike?


----------



## GPX433Todd

dieselfitter said:


> Nice avatar. Do you have more pictures of that motorbike?


I'm sure he does. I sent him a text.


----------



## hoskvarna

Is that a honda trail 90?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Uh, both of those weekends are MN deer hunting. Count us out. And likely most normal Minnesotans... [emoji12]



And the weekends after that are the WI deer season. The WI youth deer gun hunt weekend is 1 week from today too. Would have liked to have had it in October but when asking about it most people said early November would work for them. Maybe we'll have a mild winter and get another work weekend in after all the deer hunting is over.


----------



## GPX433Todd

hoskvarna said:


> Is that a honda trail 90?


It's a Trail 110.


----------



## Homelite410

Y'all see this. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/286637/
Go Fund Me Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl


----------



## GPX433Todd

Homelite410 said:


> Y'all see this. http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/286637/
> Go Fund Me Fundraiser For Adirondackstihl


. And an abundance of prizes for those who donate.


----------



## Homelite410

Bam!


----------



## TundraRider

dieselfitter said:


> Nice avatar. Do you have more pictures of that motorbike?






Here are a couple of pictures of my hot rod.


----------



## hoskvarna

Looks to be In good shape. I've got a cl90 that we used to ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraRider

It is in pretty decent shape. I have had a bunch of cl 90s over the years, and a cl 90 was my very first bike. I have always wanted a 110 so when I found this one I had to have it. Out of all of the ones I have had this is the first one I have owned with a title.


----------



## dieselfitter

Nice motorbike. I have a 1966 Honda CM91. Some day I will pull it out of the shed and start riding it again. Here is a picture of one I found on the web:


----------



## TundraRider

I have been in love with the little Hondas for as long as I can remember. I have had several different bikes over the years but always return to the little Hondas.


----------



## mortalitool

Has anyone worked on a stihl ht131 pole saw.....specifically the shaft. Got a few to fix and can't figure it out. Suffering from bad vibration. I know the shaft has been bent so I replaced the extension shaft but it still vibrates. I have an IPL. Shows there is a few bearings on the inside of the main shaft. Can these be replaced or am I to get a new main shaft? Doing a repair for someone. Have 2 that need to be fixed actually. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

mortalitool said:


> Has anyone worked on a stihl ht131 pole saw.....specifically the shaft.


I recently bought one. I was warned that the pole is the most complicated and vulnerable part. Not fun to work on.

Maybe 'experiment' on first one?

Good luck.

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

Ive got a HT101,I had problem with shaft not turnin when u extend it.It vibrated some too.It ended up that the shaft was comin off at the clutch,fixed that and works fine now.
something to check.


----------



## mortalitool

Philbert said:


> I recently bought one. I was warned that the pole is the most complicated and vulnerable part. Not fun to work on.
> 
> Maybe 'experiment' on first one?
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Philbert


I'll take some pics. Maybe we can all learn together eh! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

hoskvarna said:


> Ive got a HT101,I had problem with shaft not turnin when u extend it.It vibrated some too.It ended up that the shaft was comin off at the clutch,fixed that and works fine now.
> something to check.


Thanks I'll give it a check! Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GPX433Todd

Where do I post a pic of my Norway pumpkin I carved today?


----------



## Philbert

If we all pitched in to buy this, we could maybe use the parking lots for GTGs?

http://www.brainerddispatch.com/news/3856151-mills-fleet-farm-announces-it-courting-suitors-sale

*Mills Fleet Farm announces it is courting suitors for sale*
_By Renee Richardson on Oct 7, 2015 at 7:34 p.m.

Mills Fleet Farm may have a new ownership later this year or early in 2016.

Wednesday, Mills Fleet Farm confirmed it is in the process of looking at a large pool of business suitors to find the right one to take the company to the next level of growth for the future.

The family company, which makes its headquarters in Brainerd, first started serving customers as Fleet Wholesale Supply in 1955 and now employs about 6,000 in Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa and North Dakota. The company's 36th store is currently under construction in Hermantown near Duluth and will continue for a planned 2016 opening.
(more . . . .)_


Philbert


----------



## TundraRider

Philbert said:


> If we all pitched in to buy this, we could maybe use the parking lots for GTGs?
> 
> http://www.brainerddispatch.com/news/3856151-mills-fleet-farm-announces-it-courting-suitors-sale
> 
> *Mills Fleet Farm announces it is courting suitors for sale*
> _By Renee Richardson on Oct 7, 2015 at 7:34 p.m.
> 
> Mills Fleet Farm may have a new ownership later this year or early in 2016.
> 
> Wednesday, Mills Fleet Farm confirmed it is in the process of looking at a large pool of business suitors to find the right one to take the company to the next level of growth for the future.
> 
> The family company, which makes its headquarters in Brainerd, first started serving customers as Fleet Wholesale Supply in 1955 and now employs about 6,000 in Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa and North Dakota. The company's 36th store is currently under construction in Hermantown near Duluth and will continue for a planned 2016 opening.
> (more . . . .)_
> 
> 
> Philbert



And we could add vintage saw restoration, hot saw options, and various indoor/outdoor chainsaw shananagins to the list of Mills services. I think it is a great idea.


----------



## svk

Well Mr. Mills is getting up in age and Stewart has a budding career in politics so it makes perfect sense for them to pull the cash register handle when the business is expanding and making profits. I can't even fathom what the franchise would be worth but certainly a 9-10 figure sum.


----------



## TundraRider

svk said:


> Well Mr. Mills is getting up in age and Stewart has a budding career in politics so it makes perfect sense for them to pull the cash register handle when the business is expanding and making profits. I can't even fathom what the franchise would be worth but certainly a 9-10 figure sum.


I see Stewert is trying a different (clean cut) approach this go round.


----------



## TundraRider

I am excited about the new one being built in Hermantown. I might end up bypassing my Mountain Iron L&M runs to hit up Mills in Hermantown.


----------



## svk

TundraRider said:


> I am excited about the new one being built in Hermantown. I might end up bypassing my Mountain Iron L&M runs to hit up Mills in Hermantown.


Where are you at?


----------



## svk

TundraRider said:


> I see Stewert is trying a different (clean cut) approach this go round.


Yes and he looks good with it. Honestly I think that just might have got him elected last time. Those old fogey swing voters may have had trouble voting for a "long hair" as my dad's generation called hippies.


----------



## TundraRider

svk said:


> Where are you at?


The suburbs of Isabella.


----------



## TundraRider

svk said:


> Yes and he looks good with it. Honestly I think that just might have got him elected last time. Those old fogey swing voters may have had trouble voting for a "long hair" as my dad's generation called hippies.



Yes I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## svk

TundraRider said:


> The suburbs of Isabella.


We used to do a weekend every fall at the Crooked Lake Resort and eat at the Trestle Inn.


----------



## TundraRider

Definitely good choices. Great people at both places. I get out to the Trestle every so often for lunch and a couple beers. I stopped there a few weeks ago on the bike in my avatar to wait out a little rain and it was just packed at 11:00 am on a Friday. It was not even hunting season yet.


----------



## svk

You guys have any moose left? My dad's friend shot a nice bull not too far from Crooked lake back in 1987.


----------



## TundraRider

svk said:


> You guys have any moose left? My dad's friend shot a nice bull not too far from Crooked lake back in 1987.


I saw one bull the other day coming back on the back roads from Grand Marais after scoring some Granberg stuff and a 394xp. It was nice to see a moose but they are definitely not as many as there used to be.


----------



## Philbert

TundraRider said:


> I am excited about the new one being built in Hermantown. I might end up bypassing my Mountain Iron L&M runs to hit up Mills in Hermantown.


It's good to have choices. L&M carries '_real_' saws . . .

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Philbert said:


> It's good to have choices. L&M carries '_real_' saws . . .
> 
> Philbert



The last "real" saw I saw at Fleet Farm was when Husky 359's were still in production.


----------



## Philbert

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> The last "real" saw I saw at Fleet Farm was when Husky 359's were still in production.


That's one of the differences between the chains (Mill's, Blaine's, Running's, L&M)!

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

Cutting at Denny's tomorrow for those of you who don't know.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> It's good to have choices. L&M carries '_real_' saws . . .
> 
> Philbert


Yes although a 70 cc saw is as big as they normally stock.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Went to go to dinner Friday night and the truck's brake pedal suddenly had very little resistance. Got to where we were going and there's drip spots behind my truck and a big wet spot on the frame. The guy who replaced my brake line 3 yrs. ago didn't bother to see it was rubbing up against the cab floor in a spot. A friend and me are going to fix it right this time.


----------



## mortalitool

How is everyone doing? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GPX433Todd

Pun'kin Haul 2015


----------



## HammerMN

L and M in Virginia carries jonsered stihl and husqvarna last time i was there..


----------



## HammerMN

you carve those pumpkins with a chainsaw?


----------



## GPX433Todd

HammerMN said:


> you carve those pumpkins with a chainsaw?


My boy wants me to carve one with the top handle. Maybe I should give it a go.


----------



## TundraRider

You might as well. ^


----------



## GPX433Todd

Thinking a carving bar and chain would be better. My top handle carries a 14" bar.


----------



## wendell

GPX433Todd said:


> Thinking a carving bar and chain would be better. My top handle carries a 14" bar.


Don't be so picky. I'm sure your kid would love a Chainsaw Massacre pumpkin.


----------



## TALLGUY

Clean the saw right after you carve. Take clutch off and clean and lube bearing. Experience.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TundraRider

GPX433Todd said:


> Thinking a carving bar and chain would be better. My top handle carries a 14" bar.


I am thinking carving bar too. That way I can stop by check out the carving bar and sample the inventory in the ber fridge.


----------



## TundraRider

GPX433Todd said:


> Thinking a carving bar and chain would be better. My top handle carries a 14" bar.


----------



## hoskvarna

Hey there nort country boys and girls.
Does anybody know of some one up there that likes Ski Whiz sleds.
I have a sport track MF 444st that needs a home.
Everthing is there except the seat,engine is not stuck.
thanks
Hi Andy and Sarah!


----------



## Stihl Livin

hoskvarna said:


> Hey there nort country boys and girls.
> Does anybody know of some one up there that likes Ski Whiz sleds.
> I have a sport track MF 444st that needs a home.
> Everthing is there except the seat,engine is not stuck.
> thanks
> Hi Andy and Sarah!



There is a big vintage show in waconia. I'm not sure how to contact anyone but I'm sure you could google it and find some information to contact someone that may bet you some leads.


----------



## hoskvarna

Stihl Livin said:


> There is a big vintage show in waconia. I'm not sure how to contact anyone but I'm sure you could google it and find some information to contact someone that may bet you some leads.


OK Thanks
Ill look it up.


----------



## svk

Who has deer? Post pictures. 

None here yet.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1447466420879.jpg


----------



## svk

Very nice!


----------



## wendell

They're Photoshopped.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> View attachment 461031
> View attachment 461046
> View attachment 461048


It didn't add all 3 pics first time around, so i re-added the big buck....


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

wendell said:


> They're Photoshopped.


Yup... To make them look smaller.


----------



## hoskvarna

sarahdodgegeek said:


> It didn't add all 3 pics first time around, so i re-added the big buck....


Nice one Andy 


From the Hills


----------



## wendell

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Yup... To make them look smaller.


LOL

Yeah, I'm sure that's what happened.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

A basket-rack 6-pointer walked by at Denny's. Saw a few out in a field south of Siren on Hwy 35 on the way home. And thankfully none tried to run in front of my truck going up or coming back.


----------



## 54stude

I was thinking about "focusing" my collection a little, and so I was wondering if this thread would be a good local swap meet? Would it be bad manners to post some twin city area mn saws in this thread for local pickup only? $30 and up (mostly yellow and red magnesium) as I really do not want to ship or deal with craigslist people at random. What say the moderator?


----------



## svk

Let's hear what you've got.


----------



## Dave25

Same. I'm in roseville everyday


----------



## svk

I'd be interested in anything cheap and running.


----------



## svk

What's up @mortalitool ? Long time no see!


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> What's up @mortalitool ? Long time no see!


What's up! Oh just busy slinging firewood. Went to my youngest sisters wedding in florida this past weekend. Boy the trees are different down there. I like it better in mn. The great white north! How you been man? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Lots of prep for hunting and then hunting. No luck though. Fun year though as my oldest started deer hunting this year.


----------



## 54stude

svk said:


> I'd be interested in anything cheap and running.



I will try to get some pics later in the week, but don't think "cheap and running", think "cheap and sitting".


----------



## svk

54stude said:


> I will try to get some pics later in the week, but don't think "cheap and running", think "cheap and sitting".


I've got two of those already. Still interested.


----------



## old guy

Hey Steve, that remington is older than me and I was around for all of big shoot two.
I've got a piece of old running yellow magnesium I would trade for that bar we talked about, do you still live up nort or have you moved closer to the TC.


----------



## svk

old guy said:


> Hey Steve, that remington is older than me and I was around for all of big shoot two.
> I've got a piece of old running yellow magnesium I would trade for that bar we talked about, do you still live up nort or have you moved closer to the TC.


I'm in the cities often. I'll take that trade!

1915 build date on that gun so it's got you by a few moons.


----------



## old guy

svk said:


> I'm in the cities often. I'll take that trade!
> 
> 1915 build date on that gun so it's got you by a few moons.


That a .25-20 .30Rem. .32Rem. or .35Rem.?

John


----------



## Dave25

54stude said:


> I will try to get some pics later in the week, but don't think "cheap and running", think "cheap and sitting".


I like " cheap and sitting" so I can " buy and use"[emoji109]


----------



## svk

old guy said:


> That a .25-20 .30Rem. .32Rem. or .35Rem.?
> 
> John


30


----------



## mortalitool

Anyone looking for sugi bars.....
Woodcuttersgaragellc.com


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

If anyone is interested there is a nice wood hauler for sale up in Lino Lakes about a mile east on Lake drive from exit 36 on 35w. 85 or 86' F-250 supercab 4x4. A little rust in the corners but pretty solid overall.


----------



## Dave25

Do you know the price tag?


----------



## svk

No. I can drive by later if I remember. Didn't see the for sale sign until I was right up to it today and was on a schedule.


----------



## Dave25

Not a problem, just wondering, I may have tomorrow to stop by, if its still there.


----------



## svk

Dave25 said:


> Not a problem, just wondering, I may have tomorrow to stop by, if its still there.


What town/suburb are you in?


----------



## Dave25

svk said:


> What town/suburb are you in?


Princeton, but I work in the n, ne part of the metro


----------



## svk

Dave25 said:


> Princeton, but I work in the n, ne part of the metro


Gotcha.

Ironically your IP says you are in Maple Grove.


----------



## Dave25

svk said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Ironically your IP says you are in Maple Grove.


Hmm I'm not sure what an IP is, but that is wrong. Ha. I can't stand maple grove. No offense to anyone that live there.


----------



## svk

Dave25 said:


> Hmm I'm not sure what an IP is, but that is wrong. Ha. I can't stand maple grove. No offense to anyone that live there.


Lol the really miserable folks live in Andover and Blaine. 

Guess it's only a 2wd. Otherwise nice truck.


----------



## Dave25

svk said:


> Lol the really miserable folks live in Andover and Blaine.
> 
> Guess it's only a 2wd. Otherwise nice truck.
> View attachment 462539


Is that why the residents of Blaine, needed a man made lake built, so they could drove their electric powered Pontoon's around[emoji12] 


Cool, thanks for stopping by and checking that out. Still could decent wood hauler, 4x4 would be nicer though


----------



## svk

Blaine and Andover both claim to be the "Edina of the north". Never seen people with such lack of morals. Obviously it's not all of them but the poor attitude apparently is catchy.


----------



## wendell

Had some great Chinese in Blaine.


----------



## Dave25

wendell said:


> Had some great Chinese in Blaine.


There's great Chinese just abo
ut anywhere!


----------



## wendell

No, there is good Chinese most places.

You need to find some great.


----------



## Dave25

Oh I guess I misunderstood what you were getting at. Lol


----------



## svk

wendell said:


> Had some great Chinese in Blaine.


Which one? The one next to the pawn shop is supposedly good (technically that's Spring Lake Park). We liked the one between the Tavern and Wild Bills.


----------



## wendell

It's been a few years so still may not be as good but think it was called Red Ginger. It was just off the highway, a couple blocks east of Old Dominion's yard.


----------



## Dave25

There was a good Chinese place in Cambridge, but there was a cook that was stab there a couple years ago. And just recently they had to close the doors and a couple weeks later the building was in ashes.... Hmm. I thought they had Great Chinese... I wonder of they ever cleaned that knife....


----------



## Dave25

54stude said:


> I was thinking about "focusing" my collection a little, and so I was wondering if this thread would be a good local swap meet? Would it be bad manners to post some twin city area mn saws in this thread for local pickup only? $30 and up (mostly yellow and red magnesium) as I really do not want to ship or deal with craigslist people at random. What say the moderator?


Any information on saws you are looking to get rid of yet?


----------



## Wood Doctor

Why is it that nobody here invites anyone form Nebraska to attend this GTG? I admit that the Huskers are a lousy football team this year but...


----------



## hoskvarna

It's always posted 


From the Hills


----------



## Ronaldo

All be welcome to attend! !!!

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl Livin

There is a great Chinese place in Farmington. There was even a big article write up on the place. 


http://www.farmingtonindependent.co...wengs-kitchen-has-best-chinese-food-minnesota


----------



## tree monkey




----------



## svk

Nice work, that's a beauty!


----------



## Ronaldo

tree monkey said:


> View attachment 463170
> 
> 
> View attachment 463171


Don't see ant bullet holes............run out in front of the truck or what? He He He!


----------



## mortalitool

Had some fun today after a delivery. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

Cut a bunch of trees today and hauled 6 big loads of Red Oak logs home. The pile is looking good. I'm thinking about doing a GTG at our place this spring or summer, any interest?





Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

andydodgegeek said:


> Cut a bunch of trees today and hauled 6 big loads of Red Oak logs home. The pile is looking good. I'm thinking about doing a GTG at our place this spring or summer, any interest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nice pile Andy! GTG sure! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

andydodgegeek said:


> Cut a bunch of trees today and hauled 6 big loads of Red Oak logs home. The pile is looking good. I'm thinking about doing a GTG at our place this spring or summer, any interest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Which saws were in your arsenal?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 54stude

Dave25 said:


> Any information on saws you are looking to get rid of yet?


Sorry about that, busy getting ready for
Family coming for thanksgiving, crazy pre-cleaning binge preparing for 8 house guests staying over for 4 days. It will be around the end of the month when i can take pics and post.


----------



## andydodgegeek

mortalitool said:


> Which saws were in your arsenal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just used my Stock 562xp today. Nice saws.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

andydodgegeek said:


> Just used my Stock 562xp today. Nice saws.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Cool. I've been reading up on those 562xp's. They really are nice. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

I have 2. A stock one and one done up by Terry Landrum. Sweet saws.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

andydodgegeek said:


> I have 2. A stock one and one done up by Terry Landrum. Sweet saws.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sweeeeet. I like how they sound. I haven't ran one. I think the day you had your gtg you had yours out where we were working. I was impressed. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hey, snuffbandit- (Brainard area) is having another GTG in the spring... Staples, mn. Here's the link for those who are interested in following... http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/central-mn-staples-mn-gtg-early-april.289161/


----------



## beavis331

Always wanted to go to a gtg. Where are you at?



andydodgegeek said:


> Cut a bunch of trees today and hauled 6 big loads of Red Oak logs home. The pile is looking good. I'm thinking about doing a GTG at our place this spring or summer, any interest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave25

54stude said:


> Sorry about that, busy getting ready for
> Family coming for thanksgiving, crazy pre-cleaning binge preparing for 8 house guests staying over for 4 days. It will be around the end of the month when i can take pics and post.


Sounds good. It seems like you are very busy!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

beavis331 said:


> Always wanted to go to a gtg. Where are you at?


We're about an hour straight north of the twin cities in Minnesota, right off 35. [emoji41]


----------



## old guy

GTG at the Dodgegeek's YEE HAAA bring saws ! lottsa saws izzit spring yet?

John


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Got this doe less than an hour into opening morning. Still have 2 tags to fill yet.


----------



## old guy

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> View attachment 463731
> 
> 
> Got this doe less than an hour into opening morning. Still have 2 tags to fill yet.


Like that Ruusky rifle.

John


----------



## beavis331

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> View attachment 463731
> 
> 
> Got this doe less than an hour into opening morning. Still have 2 tags to fill yet.



Yep nice m44. And nice doe.


----------



## tree monkey

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> View attachment 463731
> 
> 
> Got this doe less than an hour into opening morning. Still have 2 tags to fill yet.



it don't look very horny to me


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Only paid $75 for that M44. It's a 1954-vintage Romanian. So far I've only seen does out in the woods, no bucks yet. But still have a few days left of the season.


----------



## wendell

Sexist


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BugaBoots

Andy & Sara, i would be up for joining a gtg at your place again depending on the weekend. Would like to start making it to some again, just made a job chance and will now have my weekends back. Only thing i have to work around is my weekends for Uncle Sam.


----------



## wendell

Whatever you want to say about the Dgeeks, they do have this Tom Sawyer/Huckleberry Finn thing down.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

andydodgegeek said:


> View attachment 463953
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



This would go with the new Progressive Insurance tv ad with the 1950's theme where the man keeps asking the woman "Where's your husband?"


----------



## andydodgegeek

BugaBoots said:


> Andy & Sara, i would be up for joining a gtg at your place again depending on the weekend. Would like to start making it to some again, just made a job chance and will now have my weekends back. Only thing i have to work around is my weekends for Uncle Sam.


We would be glad to have you come up. Hope the new job goes well for you.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselfitter

wendell said:


> Whatever you want to say about the Dgeeks, they do have this Tom Sawyer/Huckleberry Finn thing down.


I've gotten more saw time at Dodgegeek's than at any of the charity cuts. They sure do have a nice system of falling, hauling, bucking, splitting...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Another doe today. Now maybe I can finally fill my buck tag...had one following it but all I saw was the tail running away though the brush. But the rifle has an interesting backstory-started off in 1915 as a G98, rebuilt in WWII into a K98, then given to Israel where they converted it to 7.62mm/.308 (late 50s/early 60s?), receiver has "7.62" stamped on it. One can only imagine what this rifle's seen. Don't remember excatly when dad got it or if he put it into the sporter stock either.


----------



## beavis331

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> View attachment 464091
> 
> 
> Another doe today. Now maybe I can finally fill my buck tag...had one following it but all I saw was the tail running away though the brush. But the rifle has an interesting backstory-started off in 1915 as a G98, rebuilt in WWII into a K98, then given to Israel where they converted it to 7.62mm/.308 (late 50s/early 60s?), receiver has "7.62" stamped on it. One can only imagine what this rifle's seen. Don't remember excatly when dad got it or if he put it into the sporter stock either.



I have an Israeli Mauser too. Mine is marked dou 1945. Also has the 7.62 stamping. All the nazi markings are peened on it. Otherwise it looks brand new unissued. Yep the stories they could tell.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

This one is stamped "Danzig 1915" with a crown on the top of the receiver, there's a 1920's date too but the 7.62 stamping hides the last number. All the proof marks on the receiver are WWI Imperial German markings. The only WWII marking is on the bolt, 1 small "waffenamp" (spelling?) that wasn't removed. Only the bolt's main body has a serial number, all the other normally numbered parts are blank or are stamped with a 2-digit number.


----------



## old guy

I have an oberndorf mauser 93 7m/m with the star of David stamped on the reciever.

John


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

old guy said:


> I have an oberndorf mauser 93 7m/m with the star of David stamped on the reciever.
> 
> John



A friend's dad has one of those too.


----------



## Dave25

Happy Thanksgiving to all! Have a blessed day!


----------



## hoskvarna

. Had a buddy come and pull cedar trees, have to reseed next yr for crp. 


From the Hills


----------



## andydodgegeek

Taking a road trip to Treemonkey's shop tomorrow. Been a long time since we've seen him. Looking forward to hearing how things are going.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Andy 

He mentioned a while back about another wood shed filling gtg. See if he still plans on doing one.


----------



## GM_Grimmy

hoskvarna said:


> . Had a buddy come and pull cedar trees, have to reseed next yr for crp.
> 
> 
> From the Hills



Probably a good time to do it, as I would thing the ground is nice and soft after all this rain. That stuff can hold off so I can get in the woods at least one more time this year.

How many trees did he uproot Mark? Seemed to come up pretty easily.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

andydodgegeek said:


> Taking a road trip to Treemonkey's shop tomorrow. Been a long time since we've seen him. Looking forward to hearing how things are going.



Going over that way next week. Need to get a chain of .404 lengthened for my 075. The only shop around here that could handle .404 closed and no one else bothers with that size in this area.


----------



## hoskvarna

GM_Grimmy said:


> Probably a good time to do it, as I would thing the ground is nice and soft after all this rain. That stuff can hold off so I can get in the woods at least one more time this year.
> 
> How many trees did he uproot Mark? Seemed to come up pretty easily.


80 or so, haven't counted yet 


From the Hills


----------



## flyboy553

Hey guys and gals! Haven't posted here in a long time cuz my phone wouldn't let me log in.

Posting now, to let you know I am doing a charity woodcutting event The 12th of December for a local Stihl dealer, former logger, who has become too frail to cut firewood. He is in his 80's, and still runs the shop along with his wife. 

The site is between Cambridge and Princeton, south of hi way 95, so it's easy to get to.

I don't need to tell this group the spiritual rewards of doing a good deed, that's for sure! Or the fun involved in a bunch of like minded folk getting together! 

If you can make it, reply here, pm me, or call me at 612-770-0604.

Thank you in advance!
Ted


----------



## Dave25

flyboy553 said:


> Hey guys and gals! Haven't posted here in a long time cuz my phone wouldn't let me log in.
> 
> Posting now, to let you know I am doing a charity woodcutting event The 12th of December for a local Stihl dealer, former logger, who has become too frail to cut firewood. He is in his 80's, and still runs the shop along with his wife.
> 
> The site is between Cambridge and Princeton, south of hi way 95, so it's easy to get to.
> 
> I don't need to tell this group the spiritual rewards of doing a good deed, that's for sure! Or the fun involved in a bunch of like minded folk getting together!
> 
> If you can make it, reply here, pm me, or call me at 612-770-0604.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> Ted


Hey that's really close to my house! Not sure if I can make it yet, I'll let you know a bit later!


----------



## flyboy553

[QUOprobably know him Bob ve25, post: 5642516, member: 77331"]Hey that's really close to my house! Not sure if I can make it yet, I'll let you know a bit later![/QUOTE]
You probly know him. Bob Kruse.


----------



## Dave25

flyboy553 said:


> [QUOprobably know him Bob ve25, post: 5642516, member: 77331"]Hey that's really close to my house! Not sure if I can make it yet, I'll let you know a bit later!


You probly know him. Bob Kruse.[/QUOTE]
Doesn't ring a bell.. (Not that there's much of a bell up there anyway!) But I live about 5 miles east on Princeton, but on the north side of 95 so he's probably still a little east of me


----------



## flyboy553

Dave25 said:


> You probly know him. Bob Kruse.


Doesn't ring a bell.. (Not that there's much of a bell up there anyway!) But I live about 5 miles east on Princeton, but on the north side of 95 so he's probably still a little east of me[/QUOTE]

No, he's just south of you maybe 3 miles directly west of the mystic bar, if it's still called that. Lol


----------



## svk

flyboy553 said:


> Hey guys and gals! Haven't posted here in a long time cuz my phone wouldn't let me log in.
> 
> Posting now, to let you know I am doing a charity woodcutting event The 12th of December for a local Stihl dealer, former logger, who has become too frail to cut firewood. He is in his 80's, and still runs the shop along with his wife.
> 
> The site is between Cambridge and Princeton, south of hi way 95, so it's easy to get to.
> 
> I don't need to tell this group the spiritual rewards of doing a good deed, that's for sure! Or the fun involved in a bunch of like minded folk getting together!
> 
> If you can make it, reply here, pm me, or call me at 612-770-0604.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> Ted


How late might you be working? I'm coaching a basketball game at 11 in Lino Lakes that day so if I can attend I wouldn't be around till the afternoon.


----------



## flyboy553

svk said:


> How late might you be working? I'm coaching a basketball game at 11 in Lino Lakes that day so if I can attend I wouldn't be around till the afternoon.



I am planning for the whole day, but will hafta see how well people hold up, and of course how cold it gets! Lol

Save my number and call me when your game is over.


----------



## Dave25

flyboy553 said:


> Doesn't ring a bell.. (Not that there's much of a bell up there anyway!) But I live about 5 miles east on Princeton, but on the north side of 95 so he's probably still a little east of me



No, he's just south of you maybe 3 miles directly west of the mystic bar, if it's still called that. Lol[/QUOTE]
Oh shooters bar I think they call it now but yeah that's close to me!


----------



## flyboy553

Dave25 said:


> No, he's just south of you maybe 3 miles directly west of the mystic bar, if it's still called that. Lol


Oh shooters bar I think they call it now but yeah that's close to me![/QUOTE]

No, shooters used to be the curve. Mystic is on CR7.


----------



## Dave25

flyboy553 said:


> Oh shooters bar I think they call it now but yeah that's close to me!



No, shooters used to be the curve. Mystic is on CR7.[/QUOTE]
OK got it. Anyways he's close to me, I may be able to make it.


----------



## flyboy553

Dave25 said:


> No, shooters used to be the curve. Mystic is on CR7.


OK got it. Anyways he's close to me, I may be able to make it.[/QUOTE]

That would be great! So far, I have 8 coming, including me, but I need more who are chainsaw savvy and can cut treesdown. And that's without any AS guys, who I'm sure will join in once they see this!


----------



## old guy

andydodgegeek said:


> Taking a road trip to Treemonkey's shop tomorrow. Been a long time since we've seen him. Looking forward to hearing how things are going.


Andy, are ya having that new 562xp breathed on, Cheryl saw something on facebooks from Sarah about that Wild thingy that Scott built, hmm.

John


----------



## woodyman

flyboy553 said:


> Hey guys and gals! Haven't posted here in a long time cuz my phone wouldn't let me log in.
> 
> Posting now, to let you know I am doing a charity woodcutting event The 12th of December for a local Stihl dealer, former logger, who has become too frail to cut firewood. He is in his 80's, and still runs the shop along with his wife.
> 
> The site is between Cambridge and Princeton, south of hi way 95, so it's easy to get to.
> 
> I don't need to tell this group the spiritual rewards of doing a good deed, that's for sure! Or the fun involved in a bunch of like minded folk getting together!
> 
> If you can make it, reply here, pm me, or call me at 612-770-0604.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> Ted


That is real close to me.Can you bring loud hopped up saws,because that is all I got.


----------



## flyboy553

woodyman said:


> That is real close to me.Can you bring loud hopped up saws,because that is all I got.



Absolutely! The more of them bad boys the better!


----------



## svk

flyboy553 said:


> That would be great! So far, I have 8 coming, including me, but I need more who are chainsaw savvy and can cut treesdown. And that's without any AS guys, who I'm sure will join in once they see this!


I could probably sneak up Friday afternoon to drop and buck if you wanted.


----------



## mortalitool

I might be able to come that saturday. I could bring my splitter as well as saws. Depends on if I get any orders scheduled for that day. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihl Livin

Ted 

Let us know what equipment would help that day.


----------



## Stihl Livin

@VINIFIREWOOD


----------



## flyboy553

Stihl Livin said:


> Ted
> 
> Let us know what equipment would help that day.





Stihl Livin said:


> Ted
> 
> Let us know what equipment would help that day.



Skid steers, dump trailers, bodies, saws, you know, typical GTG stuff. Lol


----------



## flyboy553

flyboy553 said:


> Skid steers, dump trailers, bodies, saws, you know, typical GTG stuff. Lol


Yes, even your miserable fiskars axe, if you insist! Lol


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sorry Ted, me and Sarah are going to be down in Missouri at Hedgerow's that weekend. We would love to come give a hand but we will be gone. That is nice and close to us as well. Any chance of a second chance cutting?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy553

andydodgegeek said:


> Sorry Ted, me and Sarah are going to be down in Missouri at Hedgerow's that weekend. We would love to come give a hand but we will be gone. That is nice and close to us as well. Any chance of a second chance cutting?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




I imagine it will depend on how much we get cut this time.
perhaps you should get hedgerow to come up here. It will warm down there, that can't be good! Lol


----------



## flyboy553

I know it complicates things with Christmas right around the corner, but they need wood. 
I took them a freebie load last week but that won't last real long, only a third cord.
what makes me mad, their son in law lives right next door and won't help them- he might get hurt. SMH


----------



## andydodgegeek

He's having a small GTG on the 10th & 11th. If you guys slack off and don't get enough wood cut let us know. I imagine you'll be bringing that play splitting axe of yours so I would guess you won't get too much split. Long live the mighty Fiskars. Hahaha.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy553

andydodgegeek said:


> He's having a small GTG on the 10th & 11th. If you guys slack off and don't get enough wood cut let us know. I imagine you'll be bringing that play splitting axe of yours so I would guess you won't get too much split. Long live the mighty Fiskars. Hahaha.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Andy, there is something radically wrong with you! play axe, indeed! Hrumph


----------



## andydodgegeek

flyboy553 said:


> Andy, there is something radically wrong with you! play axe, indeed! Hrumph


Actually I prefer to split my wood with one of these.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Hey who's talkin bout me over here?!!!
Lol jk
When and where?????


----------



## flyboy553

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Hey who's talkin bout me over here?!!!
> Lol jk
> When and where?????




12th of december, between Princeton and cambridge. Really, about 5 miles east of Ptown


----------



## Stihl Livin

I just checked the calendar and that is the day we teach snowmobile safety. Looks like I have to miss this one.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Would this be of service? Could bring the grapple too.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Ted is this for you? Sorry haven't had time to get caught up on the who or why.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Stihl Livin said:


> I just checked the calendar and that is the day we teach snowmobile safety. Looks like I have to miss this one.



You better convert them sleds to 4-wheelers


----------



## flyboy553

VINIFIREWpost: 5643183 said:


> Would this be of service? Could bring the grapple too.
> View attachment 465102


Absolutely! Lol. Thats the one I ran down south at that charity cut for Dan


----------



## flyboy553

Not for me,


VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Ted is this for you? Sorry haven't had time to get caught up on the who or why.



Not for me, vinnie, for an old Stihl dealer who is too feeble now to cut his own. Heats his shop and home with


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

flyboy553 said:


> Not for me,
> 
> 
> Not for me, vinnie, for an old Stihl dealer who is too feeble now to cut his own. Heats his shop and home with



Gotcha
I'll plan on it.


----------



## 54stude

54stude said:


> I will try to get some pics later in the week, but don't think "cheap and running", think "cheap and sitting".



These are "pass it on" deals from me to you, as I am just about breaking even on the saws in terms of what I paid. Most are projects, but might run with new fuel? I will show pics and describe them. First person to post "I will take it" gets the saw, and we can arrange meeting in the twin cities face to face to deliver you the saw.

#1 mcculloch d30
Center pull operative, has bar and chain, has compression, might run with new fuel. $30




#2 mcculloch 1-50
Has compression, no bar with this one as I am keeping it. Has compression, may run with new fuel. $30





#3 homelite c-72, power head only, may run with fuel, has compression, $30





#4 homelite 5-20L, has bar and chain, has compression, project saw. $30


----------



## 54stude

More...
#5 homelite 6-22, has bar and chain, has compression, project saw. $30







#6 echo 452vl, extremely nice, has case, ran a few years back when i tried it last, bought from original owner, has extra bar and a few chains, optional chain brake, I am sure it would run with new gas $80









#7 homelite super 650 project
Missing bottom handle, missing air cleaner lid, did not check for spark, piston looks good, have carb, what you see is what you get, as is! $150


----------



## 54stude

More
#8 mcculloch 82cc fill wrap Frankensaw project, not sure if it started out as a 800/805/850 which is why I saw it might be a Frankensaw... Had bad tank and v stock when I got it, bought good tank and air cleaner lid, piston looks good, needs assembly, project saw $200







Last one for now...
#9 jonsered 920 (with 930 air cleaner)
Saw struts and runs decent, includes bar and chain, I think the saw had tree dropped on it at some point as case is broken out by bar a little, and on top by air cleaner, at which point the saw was upgraded to 930 stuff, also upper AV mount was broken and repaired a little hokey. I added dogs and bolted them in to case with extra screws. I think it is pretty usable as is.$200


----------



## Steve NW WI

Ted, I ain't sure I can make it, but I've got it on my calendar. 'Bout an hour from me, and there's almost always something I "need" at Larsons for an excuse to go that way.


----------



## flyboy553

Steve NW WI said:


> Ted, I ain't sure I can make it, but I've got it on my calendar. 'Bout an hour from me, and there's almost always something I "need" at Larsons for an excuse to go that way.



Would be great to visit with ya again, but I understand. Sure hope u can find a way!


----------



## flyboy553

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Gotcha
> I'll plan on it.



Looks like you might want to bring your climbing gear. A few of them are leaning the wrong way.

Ted


----------



## beavis331

Hello @54stude I will take the 920 jonsered. Thanks man!


----------



## svk

There is definitely some cool stuff in that lot. If I didn't have two non runners on the bench and a whole lot of other commitments I'd be all over those.


----------



## mortalitool

Anyone on here have a 12mm 044/440 crankcase laying around? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> Anyone on here have a 12mm 044/440 crankcase laying around?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Uh oh, did you have a boo boo?


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> Uh oh, did you have a boo boo?


Haha no. Been wanting to build up an 044 I've had for some time now. Got a parts saw but it's a 10mm crankcase. I need a 12mm. I have everything else to build it. Oem piston and cylinder. Oem crank. Actually have cranks for both 10 and 12mm. But the piston is a 12mm wrist pin. The search continues. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> Haha no. Been wanting to build up an 044 I've had for some time now. Got a parts saw but it's a 10mm crankcase. I need a 12mm. I have everything else to build it. Oem piston and cylinder. Oem crank. Actually have cranks for both 10 and 12mm. But the piston is a 12mm wrist pin. The search continues.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


10mm saws make more power, wouldn't it be easier to find a different piston?


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> 10mm saws make more power, wouldn't it be easier to find a different piston?


How so? Enlighten me muh friend 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC615

Nice Echo 452VL...man I'd be interested in that but it would have to be shipped all the way to Ga. I'm a little far for this GTG, lol.


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> How so? Enlighten me muh friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


*Supposedly* 10mm saws have a smaller crankcase volume which means higher velocity of air/fuel mix making more power.

Post over in chainsaw and I guarantee folks wont be shy about offering opinions. Also advance the timing when you are putting it back together, I hear those 044's like that.


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> *Supposedly* 10mm saws have a smaller crankcase volume which means higher velocity of air/fuel mix making more power.
> 
> Post over in chainsaw and I guarantee folks wont be shy about offering opinions. Also advance the timing when you are putting it back together, I hear those 044's like that.


I hear ya. I'm still on the hunt. I'll see what I come across. I think you are correct though. Smaller crankcase and stuff. I need to look at what I have and see where I should invest my money. I plan to hop it up a bit while building er up. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> I hear ya. I'm still on the hunt. I'll see what I come across. I think you are correct though. Smaller crankcase and stuff. I need to look at what I have and see where I should invest my money. I plan to hop it up a bit while building er up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Either way a 044 is a darn nice saw to have. They pull like an SOB especially with square file.


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> Either way a 044 is a darn nice saw to have. They pull like an SOB especially with square file.


Heck ya. I had one. Rebuilt it but sold it. I should have kept it. It was a 10mm ta boot! Dang. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy553

svk said:


> Uh oh, did you have a boo boo?




Mortalitool, the place where the charity cut is happening is a Stihl dealer. I would guess he has 044 stuff as that's what his personal saw is.


----------



## flyboy553

Not to mention, he has an air operated saw start we he uses to start the big saws. It's a must see!


----------



## USMC615

flyboy553 said:


> Not to mention, he has an air operated saw start we he uses to start the big saws. It's a must see!


That would be interesting to see...and get pics of.


----------



## flyboy553

ATTENTION: CHARITY WOOD CUTTING EVENT CANCELLED.

The owners are giving up the Stihl dealership due to the new distributors outrageous demands.

Thanks to everyone who had planned on coming. I am disappointed. 

Ted


----------



## Philbert

Doesn't he still need the wood?

Philbert


----------



## flyboy553

Philbert said:


> Doesn't he still need the wood?
> 
> Philbert




No, the shop will be closing. And they are going to heat with l.p. once they close, and get back from a trip they haven't ever been able to take


----------



## mortalitool

flyboy553 said:


> Mortalitool, the place where the charity cut is happening is a Stihl dealer. I would guess he has 044 stuff as that's what his personal saw is.


What's the place called? 

To bad this us cancelled. Was looking forward to doing a good thing. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy553

mortalitool said:


> What's the place called?
> 
> To bad this us cancelled. Was looking forward to doing a good thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Kruse Small Engine and Sthl Sales.


----------



## mortalitool

flyboy553 said:


> Kruse Small Engine and Sthl Sales.


Cool. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sorry to hear that Ted. Even though I wasn't going to make it, it sucks to hear it didn't work out. I'm guessing we will be doing a cutting at Denny's soon. I haven't heard anything yet.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

flyboy553 said:


> Looks like you might want to bring your climbing gear. A few of them are leaning the wrong way.
> 
> Ted



Is there room to drop if we can redirect the fall.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Is there room to drop if we can redirect the fall.



Ah I just read the cancellation post. That bites.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Sorry to hear that Ted. Even though I wasn't going to make it, it sucks to hear it didn't work out. I'm guessing we will be doing a cutting at Denny's soon. I haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Any open Sunday's for y'all before Christmas? Saturdays look bad but the 12th and/or the 19th are a possibility!


----------



## WetGunPowder

WetGunPowder said:


> Any open Sunday's for y'all before Christmas? Saturdays look bad but the 12th and/or the 19th are a possibility!


MY BAD! Meant 13th or 20th


----------



## tree monkey

we know your bad, no need to brag about it


----------



## hoskvarna

. Keaten got this guy this evening. Iowa gun season started today. I got a big doe this morning. 


From the Hills


----------



## beavis331

hoskvarna said:


> . Keaten got this guy this evening. Iowa gun season started today. I got a big doe this morning.
> 
> 
> From the Hills



Nice! Awesome buck.


----------



## svk

Excellent.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Not sure if you all follow the charity cutting thread but Boyd just said were planning on going to do a cutting at Denny's on Sunday December 20th. Sounds like a nice way for us to get together for Christmas and help out some people. Hope to see a bunch of you there.


----------



## GM_Grimmy

hoskvarna said:


> . Keaten got this guy this evening. Iowa gun season started today. I got a big doe this morning.
> 
> 
> From the Hills



Good to see he figured out how to work the safety this year and got one!!

I went to cut and split yesterday and all was going good till I pulled in at the land owners and seen 2 trucks there..........didn't know it was opening day. Was told they got 3 so far, 2 6s and an 8 pointer.


MMmmm deer sticks!!


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Not sure if you all follow the charity cutting thread but Boyd just said were planning on going to do a cutting at Denny's on Sunday December 20th. Sounds like a nice way for us to get together for Christmas and help out some people. Hope to see a bunch of you there.


Looks like we will have a group of Osceola HS football players there to help on the 20th of Dec. hopefully with their help we can clean up some of the half done projects around the woodyard! Calling out all available skidsteers and loaders!!!!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Landscape's about to change at the Dodgegeek's...  Dieselfitter is over for a good ole fashioned tree felling...


----------



## GM_Grimmy

andydodgegeek said:


> Not sure if you all follow the charity cutting thread but Boyd just said were planning on going to do a cutting at Denny's on Sunday December 20th. Sounds like a nice way for us to get together for Christmas and help out some people. Hope to see a bunch of you there.


You have an address where this is taking place? I have a fairly busy schedule and need to get a few more loads myself, but I have time to get my own, so if I can help others, I'd rather do that first. Just not sure how far I can make it for a day. I looked in the thread, but there's a lot of pages.


----------



## WetGunPowder

GM_Grimmy said:


> You have an address where this is taking place? I have a fairly busy schedule and need to get a few more loads myself, but I have time to get my own, so if I can help others, I'd rather do that first. Just not sure how far I can make it for a day. I looked in the thread, but there's a lot of pages.


Address is 7560 Hayden Lake Rd. Danbury WI. Located about 2hrs NE of the Twin Cities.


----------



## GM_Grimmy

​


WetGunPowder said:


> Address is 7560 Hayden Lake Rd. Danbury WI. Located about 2hrs NE of the Twin Cities.


Thanks! I wish I could make it, but maps it showing 5 hour drive one way for me.


----------



## svk

I love the picture with @dieselfitter hard at work with @andydodgegeek watching. You trained him well.


----------



## wendell

GM_Grimmy said:


> ​
> Thanks! I wish I could make it, but maps it showing 5 hour drive one way for me.


So?


----------



## Philbert

Careful with the ladders!

I did not appreciate how bad things could go with a tree and a ladder until I warched murphy4trees video:


Now, if I can't reach it with a pole saw . . . .

Philbert


----------



## GM_Grimmy

wendell said:


> So?


5+ hours one way, I'd have to leave here at 3am. I can't leave the day before cause I'm busy. You coming to drive for me and haul my splitter up and back? I'd love to be there, but I didn't see this date soon enough and I got things I'm trying to get done before winter hits.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410

wendell said:


> So?


Hi Steve..... Don't be a d i c k....... [emoji8]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Careful with the ladders!



I hear ya. We're not big ladder fans.. But all went swimmingly. Here's a couple more pics, and I've got a video from both directions.. 

Trying to select just the right saw... It's a big decision


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Couple more pics
The wedge cut... 













Winch to tree for good measure





And... The videos - one from the south side, one from the north/northwest


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Here's the saw that ended up making the cut- the 2101's chain was a little grabbier than desired, so he switched it to the stumpbroke dolkita






Then some fun cutting it all up. Noodled the full length of this big branch.










Then got Dieselfitter going on it with another branch


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Finished off with a cute decoration made from some of the cookies. [emoji2]


----------



## andydodgegeek

Philbert said:


> Careful with the ladders!
> 
> I did not appreciate how bad things could go with a tree and a ladder until I warched murphy4trees video:
> 
> 
> Now, if I can't reach it with a pole saw . . . .
> 
> Philbert



Nonsense. Ladders are always safe. I usually like to set my ladder up on top of something else, like the rack of the four wheeler or on the tailgate of the Jeep. It's fun to take chances sometime.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell

Homelite410 said:


> Hi Steve..... Don't be a d i c k....... [emoji8]


Hi, Mike. "I have a potty mouth"


----------



## hoskvarna

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Couple more pics
> The wedge cut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winch to tree for good measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... The videos - one from the south side, one from the north/northwest




Nice winch rig too


----------



## Philbert

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Trying to select just the right saw... It's a big decision



That's a real '_decision tree_'!



andydodgegeek said:


> Nonsense. Ladders are always safe. I usually like to set my ladder up on top of something else, like the rack of the four wheeler or on the tailgate of the Jeep.



It's spelled _D-A-R-W-I-N_ . . . .

Philbert


----------



## Dave25

Sense the subject right now seems to be ladders and tree felling... Has anyone ever used a bottle jack to drop a tree? 
I am by no means an experience tree feller but I have fell quite a few before, I just have a huge oak to drop on my property and was just wondering how the bottle jack way works if anyone has done it before. Or if I should stay away from felling it this way.


----------



## Dave25

Dave25 said:


> Sense the subject right now seems to be ladders and tree felling... Has anyone ever used a bottle jack to drop a tree?
> I am by no means an experience tree feller but I have fell quite a few before, I just have a huge oak to drop on my property and was just wondering how the bottle jack way works if anyone has done it before. Or if I should stay away from felling it this way.


Since*


----------



## tree monkey

Dave25 said:


> Sense the subject right now seems to be ladders and tree felling... Has anyone ever used a bottle jack to drop a tree?
> I am by no means an experience tree feller but I have fell quite a few before, I just have a huge oak to drop on my property and was just wondering how the bottle jack way works if anyone has done it before. Or if I should stay away from felling it this way.



yes, you need a large, thick plate top and bottom of the jack. 50 ton or bigger depending on size and lean of tree.


----------



## Dave25

tree monkey said:


> yes, you need a large, thick plate top and bottom of the jack. 50 ton or bigger depending on size and lean of tree.


Yes I kind of figured just what you said. I say its 4' round at bottom and 60' tall or so. Leans a little bit


----------



## BugaBoots

Why not remove it from the top down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave25

BugaBoots said:


> Why not remove it from the top down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Besides hanging out in tree forts, I usually stay out of trees. Not saying I wouldn't do that, but I don't have climbing equipment.


----------



## Dave25

here's the tree.


----------



## svk

Is there something behind the camera that prevents you from felling it notmally?


----------



## mortalitool

Do you have felling wedges? I'd let er buk. Drop that sum beetch. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave25

Nope, its leaning to the right, I'm just nervous of the limbs on the left. It's in the woods, I'm dropping one tree for sure so it doesn't get hung up in but otherwise its clear. This is by far the biggest tree I will fell, but to you guys its probably not a big deal. Lol


----------



## svk

Also where are you located?


----------



## Dave25

I got wedges[emoji106]


----------



## Dave25

svk said:


> Also where are you located?


Princeton, right off of 95


----------



## svk

Dave25 said:


> Nope, its leaning to the right, I'm just nervous of the limbs on the left. It's in the woods, I'm dropping one tree for sure so it doesn't get hung up in but otherwise its clear. This is by far the biggest tree I will fell, but to you guys its probably not a big deal. Lol


Judging by the size differential of that tree to the others, once that one starts coming it's not stopping till it hits the ground.


----------



## svk

Dave25 said:


> Princeton, right off of 95


A few of us aren't far away if you need help.....


----------



## Dave25

svk said:


> Judging by the size differential of that tree to the others, once that one starts coming it's not stopping till it hits the ground.


Ok sounds good!


----------



## Philbert

That's a tree where you need to be extra careful about stuff hitting you in the head while you are working on it. Not all '_widow makers_' are loose branches (I can see some of those); some break off while you are cutting or driving wedges.

Be careful.

Philbert


----------



## Dave25

svk said:


> A few of us aren't far away if you need help.....


I'm planning on doing it next Saturday the 19th. I may on asking for a hand,


----------



## Dave25

Philbert said:


> That's a tree where you need to be extra careful about stuff hitting you in the head while you are working on it. Not all '_widow makers_' are loose branches (I can see some of those); some break off while you are cutting or driving wedges.
> 
> Be careful.
> 
> Philbert


I have never thought about it hitting other branches on the way down. But makes sense!


----------



## mortalitool

Also located close to you if you need a hand. Not sure what I have going on that day. I could bring the 660 with 32" bar or 28" bar. Have hard hat just in case. I'm in Lino lakes/Circle Pines

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

Always better to be comfortable with dropping any sized tree rather than being sceptable and things going the wrong way. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree

Dave25 said:


> View attachment 468740
> here's the tree.


1.5-2 hours....cleaned up and gone[emoji1]


----------



## Dave25

mortalitool said:


> Also located close to you if you need a hand. Not sure what I have going on that day. I could bring the 660 with 32" bar or 28" bar. Have hard hat just in case. I'm in Lino lakes/Circle Pines
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's great! I've got a hard hat too! My saw might be the only thing holding me back a bit, at least the bar, I just have a ported 372 with 24"... I need a bigger saw[emoji12]


----------



## svk

Dave25 said:


> I'm planning on doing it next Saturday the 19th. I may on asking for a hand,


Let me know.


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> Also located close to you if you need a hand. Not sure what I have going on that day. I could bring the 660 with 32" bar or 28" bar. Have hard hat just in case. I'm in Lino lakes/Circle Pines
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Tag team with my 2186/28"


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> Tag team with my 2186/28"


Challenge accepted. Haha jk. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave25

KenJax Tree said:


> 1.5-2 hours....cleaned up and gone[emoji1]


I have more than that to take down on our property! I have a two year old and a 7 month that take up most of my time, but I need to get ahead of our wood supply quite!


----------



## Dave25

svk said:


> Let me know.


I will let you know! Thanks


----------



## Dave25

Thanks for everyone's input! The community on here is awesome!


----------



## Philbert

Dave25 said:


> I have never thought about it hitting other branches on the way down.


That happens too!.

What I was thinking is that it looks like the upper right portion of the tree looks dead (in the photo; Post #5097), and maybe even rotten. This can break off when cutting into the trunk or driving wedges, long before the tree falls.

Philbert


----------



## Dave25

Philbert said:


> That happens too!.
> 
> What I was thinking is that it looks like the upper right portion of the tree looks dead (in the photo; Post #5097), and maybe even rotten. This can break off when cutting into the trunk or driving wedges, long before the tree falls.
> 
> Philbert


Oh OK yes I have heard of that happening too. I think what you might be seeing is a part where a branch broke off. It has had two bigger branch break off, I believe in storms but I'm not sure. But this tree is definitely dead, I believe oak wilt but I could be wrong


----------



## svk

If you guys come across a used splitter please give me a shout out. I am looking for one more seriously now.


----------



## Stihl Livin

@wendell had a 22 ton brave HV splitter he was thinking of sellin a while back. Check with him


----------



## GM_Grimmy

svk said:


> If you guys come across a used splitter please give me a shout out. I am looking for one more seriously now.


How about a brand new one?!

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/new-commercial-size-log-splitter.287747/

Last splitter you'll ever need!


----------



## svk

Lol @GM_Grimmy 

If I buy that I'll also earn the opportunity of finding a new place to live


----------



## wendell

Stihl Livin said:


> @wendell had a 22 ton brave HV splitter he was thinking of sellin a while back. Check with him


Thanks, that would be a wise choice.


----------



## svk

If you are interested let me know specifics and price.


----------



## bikemike

Wrap some ratchet straps around the main trunk and fell it like a regular tree. I have done that a few times and no ossues

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike

Not use to this tap talk app yet this will take some getting use too

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave25

Wanted to let anyone know who was willing to give me a hand felling that tree this Saturday, I will not be doing that. I will be going to pick up me free wood hauler truck instead. It's one of my brothers old work truck he wants gone. Ran when parked 6 months ago. 99 Chevy 3500 cube truck, planning on cutting the box off, to make a flat bed! May not be ideal, but its free[emoji106]


----------



## svk

Hey that's a good deal! Let us know when you might be heading out for the tree when the time comes.


----------



## Dave25

svk said:


> Hey that's a good deal! Let us know when you might be heading out for the tree when the time comes.


Yeah that's what I was thinking! I'll get pictures of that when I get to it. Yes I will post when I plan on taking the tree on. Thanks a bunch


----------



## dieselfitter

Dave25 said:


> Wanted to let anyone know who was willing to give me a hand felling that tree this Saturday, I will not be doing that. I will be going to pick up me free wood hauler truck instead. It's one of my brothers old work truck he wants gone. Ran when parked 6 months ago. 99 Chevy 3500 cube truck, planning on cutting the box off, to make a flat bed! May not be ideal, but its free[emoji106]


Good deal! And a free storage shed too.


----------



## Dave25

dieselfitter said:


> Good deal! And a free storage shed too.


Totally! When you're a dumpster diver like me, you can never have enough storage! Like today, I found 4, 4x8 sheets of 1/2 plywood! Yesterday I found 4 shovels! Lol


----------



## mortalitool

Nice man. I have a 99 chevy k2500! Group photo shoot. 99 chevs. Good deal!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave25

mortalitool said:


> Nice man. I have a 99 chevy k2500! Group photo shoot. 99 chevs. Good deal!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Sounds great! Once I get it set up, its a deal,


----------



## svk

Hey. Does anyone want a 8hp, 28" Bolens slow thrower? Needs a carb cleaning and new throttle cable. Electric start motor has a cracked bracket but you could put a new motor on if you want. Free pickup from Lino Lakes or I'll deliver if you are close enough.


----------



## Dave25

svk said:


> Hey. Does anyone want a 8hp, 28" Bolens slow thrower? Needs a carb cleaning and new throttle cable. Electric start motor has a cracked bracket but you could put a new motor on if you want. Free pickup from Lino Lakes or I'll deliver if you are close enough.


Free?! Lol, can't beat that, I'm good though. I'll have to pass on this.


----------



## svk

Yes absolutely free. 

I got it for free and now I have a atv plow in addition to my normal Ariens blower plus another scrounged blower that needs a recoil. A guy just runs out of room. Plus after getting a few gifts from members on here recently I need to make some deposits to the pay it forward bank!


----------



## Dave25

Sounds like it would be great for somebody. I clean snow with like a 40 year old cub cadet garden tractor, that pushes snow like a tank! It wouldn't surprise me if it was a tank at somepoint.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Talked to Denny tonight. He is looking forward to having us GTG at his place this Sunday. Looks like a few colder days to help firm up the ground than nice again on the weekend!


----------



## woodyman

With that warm weather we have had they won't lay me off at work.I really want to help out again after the ups and downs I have gone through in the last 3 years.I am on top again and ready to lend a hand for a great charity.If I can't make it I will lend out a couple ported saws if you need any.


----------



## Stihl Livin

Talking with a dealer I use to visit regularly before he closed the door this spring and he knows of a local guy in red wing that has MS and it has gotten really severe as of late. Husqy lover and I are planning on getting a load of split wood to him right after Christmas. He has an owb and his 14 yo son helps him feed the boiler. Is there anyone interested in helping get him some more wood in January? I was thinking of trying to do a gtg on the 9th of January. I have talked with grizzly Adams 86 about doing something as he seems to know some areas to get some firewood. Please let me know if we can make this happen for the guy.


----------



## beavis331

Met up with @54stude this morning and picked up the jonsered 920. Thanks man. I sure appreciated talking to you this morning.


----------



## Dave25

Seemed like a good buy, its exactly what I'm looking for, but the timing wasn't right


----------



## Stihl Livin

Started loading the trailer today with split wood. Going to clean up some more wood tomorrow and stack it in the trailer and should have it full of split wood stacked in the dump trailer for delivery on Saturday. The owner of the dealer ship is going to meet us Saturday to take us over to the guys home to deliver the load of split wood. Hopefully we can get a gtg planned for a Saturday after the first to get him a second or even third load of wood. If anyone can help please let me know. Or if you have some wood to spare let me know.


----------



## src360ss

May not be the right place to ask, but..... Do any of you guys in western Wisconsin have any white pine you are looking to get rid of? I'm looking for logs for carving, knots are fine, I don't need veneer quality lumber. 14-18" diameters would be awesome. I'm in Chippewa falls.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Thanks to all who made the Pre-Christmas safety meeting at the shop! A good time was had by all!!


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Stihl Livin said:


> Started loading the trailer today with split wood. Going to clean up some more wood tomorrow and stack it in the trailer and should have it full of split wood stacked in the dump trailer for delivery on Saturday. The owner of the dealer ship is going to meet us Saturday to take us over to the guys home to deliver the load of split wood. Hopefully we can get a gtg planned for a Saturday after the first to get him a second or even third load of wood. If anyone can help please let me know. Or if you have some wood to spare let me know.



Are you still thinking that weekend of the 9th?


----------



## Stihl Livin

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Are you still thinking that weekend of the 9th?



Vini I will know more Saturday when we drop the load of firewood off. I did talk with the gentleman and he did say he had a bunch of guys do some cutting for him a week or so ago. I will post an update here Saturday after the delivery.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD

Stihl Livin said:


> Vini I will know more Saturday when we drop the load of firewood off. I did talk with the gentleman and he did say he had a bunch of guys do some cutting for him a week or so ago. I will post an update here Saturday after the delivery.



Sounds good


----------



## Dave25

Has anyone YouTube chainsaw ice skating? That's wicked!


----------



## Stihl Livin

It's been posted in the forum at least once this week.


----------



## Dave25

Alright, I did not see that post. Did not mean to bring up an old subject. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Stihl Livin

Sorry Dave didn't mean to sound like a Scrooge. It looks fun and wonder how a ported chainsaw would do for a speed record. If we ever get solid ice it would be fun to see how many looks a guy would get from people ice fishing


----------



## Dave25

Nope your cool! I don't know if I could ever do that. Lol you would need a different saw just for that, instead of woods porting, you would need your saw to be ice ported.....


----------



## Philbert

Pole saw would be better - don't have to bend over . . . .

Pilbert


----------



## Stihl Livin

Dave25 said:


> Nope your cool! I don't know if I could ever do that. Lol you would need a different saw just for that, instead of woods porting, you would need your saw to be ice ported.....



Ported 064 with the winter filter cover set up. Maybe even heated handles


----------



## Dave25

I like the poke saw idea better


----------



## Dave25

Stihl Livin said:


> Ported 064 with the winter filter cover set up. Maybe even heated handles


Forgot about heated handles. Mount the ported 064 on a pole saw with heated handles?


----------



## svk

Merry Christmas lady and gentlemen. It was fun to meet several of you over the past year and I hope to meet more of you in 16'


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Merry Christmas to everyone. Have a good time and don't party too hard.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Merry Christmas folks, keep your chains sharp.


----------



## old guy

Twas the night before Christmas and all thru Andy & Sarah's garage, not a creature was stirring not even the Dodge, the tires were hung on the wall with care in hopes that St. Nicholas would fill them with air.
Merry Christmass everybody!


----------



## Hinerman

Merry Christmas to all of you Northeners.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I have the most awesome wife. Sarah bought me a 288XP for Christmas, and if that wasn't cool enough she had it shipped right to Treemonkey's. I don't have it yet but am looking forward to seeing it. Thanks Sarah.


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> I have the most awesome wife. Sarah bought me a 288XP for Christmas, and if that wasn't cool enough she had it shipped right to Treemonkey's. I don't have it yet but am looking forward to seeing it. Thanks Sarah.


She have a sister! LOL
YOUR one lucky man!


----------



## hoskvarna

. Thought you guys might like this. 


From the Hills


----------



## hoskvarna

Dont know how to turn it so u dont have turn ur head sideways. ?????????????????????


----------



## old guy

Cheryl got me a new Ruger SR22, I got her one a year ago & I liked it so much and since I traded my old Ruger standerd for an 026 Stihl this fall she got me one.
I really like these little guns, I can't put it down till the ammo is gone.


John


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> I have the most awesome wife. Sarah bought me a 288XP for Christmas, and if that wasn't cool enough she had it shipped right to Treemonkey's. I don't have it yet but am looking forward to seeing it. Thanks Sarah.


It hasn't been an easy secret for me to keep. We both have 562's and 288's bein Treemonkey'd. 
Congrats Andy. You're a lucky man, but not that lucky. Scott agreed to make both of mine a little stronger than yours.


----------



## old guy

I would dearly love a 288, but I have to face the fact it's more saw than I can handle anymore.

John


----------



## Stihl Livin

You guys sure got great presents. I asked for a 066 Arctic or 661 Arctic but she said that I really didn't need one. She is right but it was worth a shot


----------



## svk

Not a ported saw but I can use all of these!


----------



## Ronaldo

Not exactly a gift from my wife, but she understands(or at least accepts)my addictions and I got no flak or grief when I bought this. Barely used and a reasonable price.





Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## nstueve

Ronaldo said:


> Not exactly a gift from my wife, but she understands(or at least accepts)my addictions and I got no flak or grief when I bought this. Barely used and a reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


20" 3/8? 

That a a very fine looking saw! The bar looks great on the red and black Dolly's just like they do on the jreds.


----------



## svk

hoskvarna said:


> She have a sister! LOL
> YOUR one lucky man!


In college I had a friend who had a girlfriend that absolutely loved classic cars and drag racing. We were at her house using her dad's shop one time and I asked if she had and sisters or friends who liked cars as much as she did. She responded "no, but if Matt pisses me off much more I'll be single". Matt definitely wasn't too happy to hear that LOL.


----------



## Ronaldo

nstueve said:


> 20" 3/8?
> 
> That a a very fine looking saw! The bar looks great on the red and black Dolly's just like they do on the jreds.


Yea, Nathan its a 20'' 3/8 .050.


----------



## Stihl Livin

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Sounds good



Delivered about 2 cords of split wood to the gentleman this morning. With that load he has about 5-7 cord but most of it is green soft wood. He was happy and suprised to see us. I asked him to keep us informed of his wood status so we can do some more for him. I do have a line on some more wood that would be close and it is blocked up already. My thought to that would be to help the guy who has the blocked up wood replace what we would take from him. He does have some property that should provide us with the ability to do that as we split the already blocked wood. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## mortalitool

Merry Christmas everyone

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell

Should we tell him it was 2 days ago?


----------



## tree monkey

what?


----------



## dieselfitter

wendell said:


> Should we tell him it was 2 days ago?


It's all good. He's 363 days early.


----------



## Stihl Livin

dieselfitter said:


> It's all good. He's 363 days early.



I believe 364 as I think 16 is a leap year


----------



## mortalitool

wendell said:


> Should we tell him it was 2 days ago?


"I have a potty mouth"

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wendell

LOL


----------



## mortalitool

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

It was a nice day to be out cutting wood. Only got the wheeler stuck once where I needed to partially unload the trailer to get things moving. 

Tried to cut some granite with my square file chain so I'll be doing a little work on that tomorrow.


----------



## old guy

Ouch!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Spent the majority of the day out in the garage working on the skidsteer. Trying to figure out what is wrong with it. It started acting up at Denny's last weekend. Chasing wires looking for something getting grounded. Not having any luck yet. I hope I don't have to buy a bunch of part's for it, they usually aren't cheap.


----------



## dieselfitter

If anyone needs to reach me. You may have better luck at the other forum. The saw hogs forum.


----------



## wendell

You know you're probably going to get banned for that. 

Like a rat off a sinking ship. LOL


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Guess my post on Christmas Day was my 1000th post. Only took 7 1/2 years to hit that mark.


----------



## wendell

You always have been the verbose one.


----------



## svk

Happy new year fellows, I hope 16' brings you what you wish for.


----------



## old guy

Well I know I said I can't handle a 288, but today I aquired a 281 in extremly good shape with a 28" bar.
The Guy said it has been sitting in a house he owns in northern Wis. for 20 years, there is no rust on the steel and the no.'s stamped on top of the piston can be easyly read thru the spark plug hole.
This is an unbeleivably clean saw for its age, comp is 140 and it likes to pull my fingers off, this is going to be interesting.
Also got a 365 special with a scored p&c otherwise in good shape, no bar & chain, project for the winter.

John


----------



## svk

old guy said:


> Well I know I said I can't handle a 288, but today I aquired a 281 in extremly good shape with a 28" bar.
> The Guy said it has been sitting in a house he owns in northern Wis. for 20 years, there is no rust on the steel and the no.'s stamped on top of the piston can be easyly read thru the spark plug hole.
> This is an unbeleivably clean saw for its age, comp is 140 and it likes to pull my fingers off, this is going to be interesting.
> Also got a 365 special with a scored p&c otherwise in good shape, no bar & chain, project for the winter.
> 
> John


----------



## mortalitool

Pics!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## old guy

I know, I know, I just don't do pics, I'm old and unedecated.


John


----------



## svk

old guy said:


> I know, I know, I just don't do pics, I'm old and unedecated.
> 
> 
> John


You can send them to me and I can post if you ever need to put something up.


----------



## Dave25

I'm young and uneducated!


----------



## old guy

Well it looks like I was right the first time, yesterday I was able to pull this animal over to get a comp reading and then to start it, it ran a few seconds then died and in my advanced state of decomposition I was unable to pull it over enough to start it, the guy I got it from (stout young fellow) grabbed it and ripped it over and it fired up and ran poorly for a minute or so and then quit, not having run in 20 years it probably needs a carb kit and cleaning.
Today I tried to start it and all I could pull was one thump at a time, I got it to fire but not to run.
I think the compression has come up from the little we ran it. I will get a D ring starter handle and if that don't work, one of you strong burly men will have to own it.
I did take a bunch of pics today, will get Cheryl to help me post em.

John


----------



## Dave25

old guy said:


> Well it looks like I was right the first time, yesterday I was able to pull this animal over to get a comp reading and then to start it, it ran a few seconds then died and in my advanced state of decomposition I was unable to pull it over enough to start it, the guy I got it from (stout young fellow) grabbed it and ripped it over and it fired up and ran poorly for a minute or so and then quit, not having run in 20 years it probably needs a carb kit and cleaning.
> Today I tried to start it and all I could pull was one thump at a time, I got it to fire but not to run.
> I think the compression has come up from the little we ran it. I will get a D ring starter handle and if that don't work, one of you strong burly men will have own it.
> I did take a bunch of pics today, will get Cheryl to help me post em.
> 
> John


So does this mean its for sale?[emoji12]


----------



## old guy

Ok, we gonna try fer some pics git yer drool cloths ready.


----------



## old guy

All the pics didn't load but you can eat off the inside of this saw.


----------



## Dave25

That looks delicious![emoji39]


----------



## hoskvarna

Nice saw[emoji106]


From the Hills


----------



## svk

old guy said:


> All the pics didn't load but you can eat off the inside of this saw.View attachment 475850
> View attachment 475850
> View attachment 475853


Talk about an almost 40 year old virgin!

You had better keep that one inside under the bed at night!


----------



## old guy

Oh crap!, some of you know where I live.

John


----------



## Dave25

I don't! So you dodged one there


----------



## svk

Dave25 said:


> I don't! So you dodged one there


Send me a pm. I'll divulge it if you let me try out the saw


----------



## old guy

Dave25 said:


> So does this mean its for sale?[emoji12]


Since my old broken collar bone is telling me about yesterday this is becoming a very real possibility

John


----------



## Dave25

old guy said:


> Since my old broken collar bone is telling me about yesterday this is becoming a very real possibility
> 
> John


Let me know. Pm me with details if it does


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

We've been thinking about having another GTG at the Dodgegeek's for a while now. We're not completely set on the date yet, but thought we'd throw out a couple options and ask for your input. Since my sources have indicated July is the best GTG month, here's the two weekend dates in July we're considering: 


1) Start July 22 (Friday), hanging out, doing some cutting & stuff, then heading up to the Chisago county Fair at Rush City for some chainsaw races on Saturday. (We're committed to running the chainsaw races, so we'll be at the fair doing this either way)

Or

2) Start July 29 (Friday), and hang out until we're all sick of each other sometime on Sunday, no specific plans other than hanging out & cutting & stuff.


I know it's early, but I'm a bit of a planner on this stuff, so, would love to be able to at least nail down a date.

What say all of you?


----------



## old guy

I personally like option 2

John


----------



## mortalitool

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We've been thinking about having another GTG at the Dodgegeek's for a while now. We're not completely set on the date yet, but thought we'd throw out a couple options and ask for your input. Since my sources have indicated July is the best GTG month, here's the two weekend dates in July we're considering:
> 
> 
> 1) Start July 22 (Friday), hanging out, doing some cutting & stuff, then heading up to the Chisago county Fair at Rush City for some chainsaw races on Saturday. (We're committed to running the chainsaw races, so we'll be at the fair doing this either way)
> 
> Or
> 
> 2) Start July 29 (Friday), and hang out until we're all sick of each other sometime on Sunday, no specific plans other than hanging out & cutting & stuff.
> 
> 
> I know it's early, but I'm a bit of a planner on this stuff, so, would love to be able to at least nail down a date.
> 
> What say all of you?


I'm in for a gtg. Whenever works for me. I'll be at the races again, so that'll be fun. Had fun last year when you did the gtg the friday before the races. 

Nick 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike

sarahdodgegeek said:


> We've been thinking about having another GTG at the Dodgegeek's for a while now. We're not completely set on the date yet, but thought we'd throw out a couple options and ask for your input. Since my sources have indicated July is the best GTG month, here's the two weekend dates in July we're considering:
> 
> 
> 1) Start July 22 (Friday), hanging out, doing some cutting & stuff, then heading up to the Chisago county Fair at Rush City for some chainsaw races on Saturday. (We're committed to running the chainsaw races, so we'll be at the fair doing this either way)
> 
> Or
> 
> 2) Start July 29 (Friday), and hang out until we're all sick of each other sometime on Sunday, no specific plans other than hanging out & cutting & stuff.
> 
> 
> I know it's early, but I'm a bit of a planner on this stuff, so, would love to be able to at least nail down a date.
> 
> What say all of you?


Thank god its not the 4th


----------



## bikemike

Work is finally slowing down. Foreman is done for the winter. Me I'm stihl trying to stay busy. BTW long time no talk happy new year hope all is good for all of you


----------



## bikemike

old guy said:


> Ok, we gonna try fer some pics git yer drool cloths ready.


My bib is soaked. Can I have that saw now


----------



## Dave25

I had to replace mine with a rain suit


bikemike said:


> My bib is soaked. Can I have that saw now


----------



## bikemike

Yeah well that saw matches my hard hat. All my sweat shirts. And my old moped. My saw


----------



## bikemike

A lot clear we did 2 weeks ago everything in this pic got run oh one of the 200's didn't run well. Yeah it was a fun job. Running loaders in St Croix valley was rough. Had the new gehl on 3 wheels plenty of times


----------



## mortalitool

bikemike said:


> A lot clear we did 2 weeks ago everything in this pic got run oh one of the 200's didn't run well. Yeah it was a fun job. Running loaders in St Croix valley was rough. Had the new gehl on 3 wheels plenty of timesView attachment 476798


Fun chit eh. Saw this picture on Craigslist. Sharpening service eh! Figured it was you. Getting many customers stopping in? 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike

mortalitool said:


> Fun chit eh. Saw this picture on Craigslist. Sharpening service eh! Figured it was you. Getting many customers stopping in?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Not this time of year but I thought I'd give it a shot. Just some small engine repair ice augers and small chipper


----------



## Dave25

Looking forward to spending some time in the woods tomorrow cutting


----------



## bikemike

Dave25 said:


> Looking forward to spending some time in the woods tomorrow cutting


Beat the cold streak


----------



## Stihl Livin

Not sure you will beat the cold streak as the high tomorrow is 8


----------



## hoskvarna

Couldn't cut here today 40deg fog and rain and rotten snow. Yuk


From the Hills


----------



## Dave25

I for some reason only find the time to cut word when it's super cold out for some reason!


----------



## Dave25

Dave25 said:


> I for some reason only find the time to cut word when it's super cold out for some reason!


Wood*


----------



## Dave25

Stihl Livin said:


> Not sure you will beat the cold streak as the high tomorrow is 8


Actually the high that I'm seeing is 3... Hmm hanging out in front of the stove sounds way better. But sounds lazy


----------



## bikemike

Dave25 said:


> I for some reason only find the time to cut word when it's super cold out for some reason!


Stay moving stay warm. IL work in this crap but IL use the crap out
Of the chain brake in case I were to slip on the slick chit


----------



## bikemike

Sunday through Tuesday looks like crap


----------



## Dave25

I work in this crap too just not doing cool stuff. Lol


----------



## hoskvarna

In heated shop?


From the Hills


----------



## Dave25

No, I wish, that sounds cool.


----------



## bikemike

You know what sounds cooler? 



Sunday


----------



## Dave25

Alright I will erase the word cool from my vocabulary. Lol


----------



## Dave25




----------



## Dave25

My son is ready for the cold.


----------



## bikemike

Dave25 said:


> View attachment 477279


That beats watching TV nice fire I'm jealous


----------



## Dave25

bikemike said:


> That beats watching TV nice fire I'm jealous


That is true, he will enjoy watching it more when he helps out with all the work to get to that point
Right now, He does a great job stacking the wood, but he can only handle the smaller splits. But he is only two. Or and I'm not forcing him but he knows that's what needs to be around the home... In case child protection services is reading this. Lol


----------



## bikemike

Dave25 said:


> That is true, he will enjoy watching it more when he helps out with all the work to get to that point
> Right now, He does a great job stacking the wood, but he can only handle the smaller splits. But he is only two. Or and I'm not forcing him but he knows that's what needs to be around the home... In case child protection services is reading this. Lol


Lil kids love to help with the dirty jobs. Now if child services sees this. Then I got a good one for them. I let my 10 year old run a saw and he likes it. My young kids play with cordless impacts and electric screwdriver.


----------



## Dave25

bikemike said:


> Lil kids love to help with the dirty jobs. Now if child services sees this. Then I got a good one for them. I let my 10 year old run a saw and he likes it. My young kids play with cordless impacts and electric screwdriver.


Hes all over my cordless impacts. Lol the batteries are always dead cause of him. I thought 10 was the age they could start using saws, I mean they can hunt at what 11 or 12. Should be able to use chainsaws before a gun...maybe?


----------



## bikemike

Dave25 said:


> Hes all over my cordless impacts. Lol the batteries are always dead cause of him. I thought 10 was the age they could start using saws, I mean they can hunt at what 11 or 12. Should be able to use chainsaws before a gun...maybe?


I'm not sure about age and saws. I went by maturity and he was persistent on running a saw. Hell 4 yr olds are riding 50cc dirt bikes


----------



## Dave25

bikemike said:


> I'm not sure about age and saws. I went by maturity and he was persistent on running a saw. Hell 4 yr olds are riding 50cc dirt bikes


That's probably the better route to go. Yep and doing backflips by age 5


----------



## bikemike




----------



## Dave25

Looks like the kids are having fun.That's way better than TV or video games


----------



## Greaser

Hello guys.
Just checking in from Sturgeon lake Minnesota.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

That ain't overly far from Harris!


----------



## Greaser

Nope not too far at all, I usually hang out north but I do head south on occasion.


----------



## Dave25

Greaser said:


> Hello guys.
> Just checking in from Sturgeon lake Minnesota.


Howdy


----------



## Dave25

I'm tired, I need a splitter. Lol


----------



## bikemike

Dave25 said:


> I'm tired, I need a splitter. LolView attachment 477452


You can you ur saw and noodle them. The noodles will helpkeep ur feet off the snow too


----------



## Dave25

bikemike said:


> You can you ur saw and noodle them. The noodles will helpkeep ur feet off the snow too


I felt like doing things the hard way today!. Never thought about keeping my feet off the snow though!


----------



## old guy

Hand splittin is good for ya, done it all my life. I never noodled much, I really don't know why,I had an 8 lb maul & several steel splittin wedges.

John


----------



## hoskvarna

old guy said:


> Hand splittin is good for ya, done it all my life. I never noodled much, I really don't know why,I had an 8 lb maul & several steel splittin wedges.
> 
> John


But were saw nuts so we need to run the saws more. Right 


From the Hills


----------



## Mike Gott

hoskvarna said:


> But were saw nuts so we need to run the saws more. Right
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Amen to that! We've got 2 splitters here and haven't used them for 2 years. If I need something smaller than what I noodled I just split it by hand at the furnace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old guy

hoskvarna said:


> But were saw nuts so we need to run the saws more. Right
> 
> 
> From the Hills


I can see that logic now.

John


----------



## svk

Dave25 said:


> I'm tired, I need a splitter. LolView attachment 477452


Did you get that big tree down?


----------



## Dave25

svk said:


> Did you get that big tree down?


No, I took down a different one. You will know when I plan on tackling that tree[emoji106]


----------



## svk

Anybody interested in rehabbing a little Homelite handheld leaf blower? I have one that needs a recoil spring. Looks like this. Free to good home.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Its cold out. Spent the day in the garage. Worked on the skidsteer, think I got it fixed. Then I was working on Sarah's old Power Wagon doing brakes. It was 60 degrees in the shop, I was getting hot. I turned the thermostat down. My other project is a Carb rebuild on a 451EV Jonsereds. Just waiting on a Carb kit I ordered. Going to be a nice little heated handle stock saw.


----------



## andydodgegeek

This is Sarah's Power Wagon. We're going to work on it some more tomorrow.


----------



## hoskvarna

andydodgegeek said:


> View attachment 477542
> 
> 
> This is Sarah's Power Wagon. We're going to work on it some more tomorrow.


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> Anybody interested in rehabbing a little Homelite handheld leaf blower? I have one that needs a recoil spring. Looks like this. Free to good home.
> 
> View attachment 477514


Those recoil starters were a pain to even re rope


----------



## bikemike

andydodgegeek said:


> View attachment 477542
> 
> 
> This is Sarah's Power Wagon. We're going to work on it some more tomorrow.


Are you going to work on some primer gray. That yellow is horrible


----------



## Dave25

I would be surprised if primer could cover up that yellow. I'd keep the yellow though


----------



## andydodgegeek

bikemike said:


> Are you going to work on some primer gray. That yellow is horrible


Nope. It's been that color since the before I was born, it stays.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

bikemike said:


> Are you going to work on some primer gray. That yellow is horrible



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, man. 

Go get your own power wagon... Mine's yellow. [emoji12]


----------



## mortalitool

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, man.
> 
> Go get your own power wagon... Mine's yellow. [emoji12]


Yeah! What she said

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mortalitool

andydodgegeek said:


> Nope. It's been that color since the before I was born, it stays.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Yeah! What he said

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike

So cold jet aircraft sound different


----------



## bikemike

A fart can steam in this cold. 
My st Bernard say woof it's cold out let me in.
It's cold enough out that I can actually watch what I say. 
So cold out that a runny nose isn't a problem, but the snotcicles are.

Knock knock.
Who's there?
Ya. 
Ya who?
I prefer google


----------



## 295 tramp

stay in and watch the Vikings.
What's up mike


----------



## Dave25

The Vikings will be just as cold as it is outside!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Out working in the garage again. It's 60 and toasty. Sarah is doing the drivers side wheel cylinders, with a little of my guidance, and I just put her 026 recoil back together. Next she is going to replace all the brake lines and master cylinder while I sharpen some chains. This is what makes a good marriage.


----------



## bikemike

295 tramp said:


> stay in and watch the Vikings.
> What's up mike


HEY long time no talk how's life treating you. I really enjoyed the echo I got from you good strong runner till the exhaust can cracked near the flange so it will be waiting for some funds to get piped


----------



## bikemike

Dave25 said:


> The Vikings will be just as cold as it is outside!


Hey if I made what they did I'd be outside and not complain about it


----------



## Dave25

bikemike said:


> Hey if I made what they did I'd be outside and not complain about it


I will be outside tomorrow, and I dont get paid what they do, but that's not what I was getting at


----------



## Dave25

As a Minnesotan, I hope they win, but they are the Vikings.


----------



## 295 tramp

It's nice to finally see them do some good.
I haven't seen that since Bret Farve's first season with the Vikings. I'm sure if they can take monster hits on the field they'll do alright in the cold.


----------



## svk

I really can't believe they won the division. Obviously due more to GB's ineptness than their dominance. 

I think they could be serious contenders in a couple more years of building. Offense is a little one dimensional currently though as success is determined by whether or not AP runs over 100 yards. 

They do have a good chance in this game. They are much more accustomed to cold weather, Hawks don't have Lynch, and the Vikes are definitely stinging from that home loss a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dave25

Told ya it is the Vikings after all. Lol


----------



## svk

Typical Vikes!


----------



## 295 tramp

Laces out you idiot !!


----------



## bikemike

Like usual if they think they have won the game by halftime they stop playing with the football and play with other things. So typical


----------



## Dave25

To everyone who did not waste 3 hrs of their Sunday afternoon watching the Vikings.. You guys/gals Rock!


----------



## bikemike

Thanks. I worked on my echo 360t. Instead of watching tv


----------



## GPX433Todd




----------



## Dave25

I had the TV on but was building stuff with my son out of cut up 2x4s. This was just the beginning


----------



## Greaser

Awesome power wagon Sarah.

Here is my off roader.


----------



## bikemike

Dave25 said:


> I had the TV on but was building stuff with my son out of cut up 2x4s. This was just the beginningView attachment 477687


Looks fu . I want to make a big Jenga set for fat fingered folks


----------



## bikemike

Greaser said:


> Awesome power wagon Sarah.
> 
> Here is my off roader.


I like the color of that one


----------



## Greaser

Thanks, I need a sandblaster to finish up the bed. It's a beast full lockers so all 10 tires turn when its locked in.


----------



## Dave25

bikemike said:


> Looks fu . I want to make a big Jenga set for fat fingered folks


That's exactly what I was thinking when we were building stuff. It was fun.


----------



## wendell

GPX433Todd said:


> View attachment 477683


Figures Jesus would have good taste. I'm sure he's a Blackhawks fan.


----------



## GPX433Todd

wendell said:


> Figures Jesus would have good taste. I'm sure he's a Blackhawks fan.


I'm guessing Wild.


----------



## wendell

I'm confident you're wrong.


----------



## beavis331

Going to wild game on friday!


----------



## GPX433Todd

I'll be at the Feb.13th game.


----------



## super44

The Vikings put in ground hot water heat in the stadium so the field was not frozen but it was still plenty cold.


----------



## Philbert

And while some were out scrounging firewood . . . . 



Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

Looks like April 29-30 for the Iowa spring gtg. 


From the Hills


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> And while some were out scrounging firewood . . . .
> View attachment 477854
> 
> 
> Philbert


Gotta love the comments on the side too. Everyone on the internet is an expert LOL


----------



## andydodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> Looks like April 29-30 for the Iowa spring gtg.
> 
> 
> From the Hills



We sure hope to be there again. Always a good time with you guys.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Haven't been down in a few years, I would like to make it down there again.


----------



## svk

Hi fellas.

I have been coaching since August which means basically every Saturday and Sunday are gone. My boys chose not to join baseball this spring so they could actually have a summer which means I am a free man from May 7th until whenever fall soccer starts!!!! Hope to finally be able to make it to some charity cuts.


----------



## mortalitool

Anyone wear latex surgical style gloves under their winter gloves to help keep your hands warm? Guy I work with wears em under his hockey gloves. Says his hands stay warm and never get cold. Latex holds the heat in. Pretty sure he isn onto something here. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> Anyone wear latex surgical style gloves under their winter gloves to help keep your hands warm? Guy I work with wears em under his hockey gloves. Says his hands stay warm and never get cold. Latex holds the heat in. Pretty sure he isn onto something here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Seems like you would sweat them up pretty quickly?


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> Seems like you would sweat them up pretty quickly?


Probably. Only one way to find out. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> Looks like April 29-30 for the Iowa spring gtg.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Cripes, we'll be in Fairfield the week before... Dang near worth just staying the week in Iowa!! [emoji12]


----------



## hoskvarna

I got a camper 


From the Hills


----------



## Homelite410

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Cripes, we'll be in Fairfield the week before... Dang near worth just staying the week in Iowa!! [emoji12]


They moved the date up? Last year it was in June when y'all came thru!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Homelite410 said:


> They moved the date up? Last year it was in June when y'all came thru!



One of the "Power Wagon people" are getting married. We're going down for that. One of the guys attending asked me if I'd help him rebuild a Carb on a Homelite Zip on a table at the reception. I said sure, and a Zip would be perfect to fire up and run at a wedding reception. The Power Wagon folks are just as nutty as the chainsaw folks.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

andydodgegeek said:


> One of the "Power Wagon people" are getting married. We're going down for that. One of the guys attending asked me if I'd help him rebuild a Carb on a Homelite Zip on a table at the reception. I said sure, and a Zip would be perfect to fire up and run at a wedding reception. The Power Wagon folks are just as nutty as the chainsaw folks.



I've sharpened a chain still on the saw on a kitchen table once for someone. When his wife came home I apologized, but she said he's cleaned guns on the table more times than she could count and didn't care.


----------



## bikemike

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I've sharpened a chain still on the saw on a kitchen table once for someone. When his wife came home I apologized, but she said he's cleaned guns on the table more times than she could count and didn't care.


When it's cold that's the best place to tinker. Wife feels special cause ur spending time with her instead of being out in the garage or basement


----------



## svk

bikemike said:


> When it's cold that's the best place to tinker. Wife feels special cause ur spending time with her instead of being out in the garage or basement


I lay cardboard on the kitchen island or use an old cookie pan to work on stuff. It works as long as whatever you are working on isn't obnoxiously dirty/greasy.


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> I lay cardboard on the kitchen island or use an old cookie pan to work on stuff. It works as long as whatever you are working on isn't obnoxiously dirty/greasy.


Dirt and grease not prob dawn dish soap and the sprayer. The gas fumes are nasty


----------



## svk

It's amazing how much more daylight we have already after a couple weeks of days getting longer.


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> It's amazing how much more daylight we have already after a couple weeks of days getting longer.


Good point I can se my driveway


----------



## beavis331

bikemike said:


> Dirt and grease not prob dawn dish soap and the sprayer. The gas fumes are nasty



And the dishwasher makes an awesome parts washer!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I set the saw on an old pizza box before I started. Clean-up was very easy. I do know of a few people who have bought old dishwashers off craigslist or yard sales just for use as a parts washer in the shop.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Heard on the radio that the real Grizzly Adams, Dan Haggerty passed away from cancer. He was only in his mid 70's, I thought he was older than that.


----------



## bikemike

interesting never seen one of these as a top handle


----------



## Philbert

Gentle Ben (Dennis Weaver), Grizzly Adams (Dan Haggerty), does not look good for Leonardo DiCaprio . . .

Philbert


----------



## mortalitool

bikemike said:


> View attachment 478759
> interesting never seen one of these as a top handle


I seen this also. Not a bad price either. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GPX433Todd

bikemike said:


> View attachment 478759
> interesting never seen one of these as a top handle


Well, now that you've bought it. How does it run?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Philbert said:


> Gentle Ben (Dennis Weaver), Grizzly Adams (Dan Haggerty), does not look good for Leonardo DiCaprio . . .
> 
> Philbert



I would have to agree. Been asked if I was going to go see "The Reverent", I have no interest in seeing that movie as I do not care for him as an actor. To put it politely that he is a smug jerk of a horse's rear end is an understatement. Rather see the new Star Wars (seen it and it was good in my opinion) a dozen times in row than any of his movies.


----------



## bikemike

GPX433Todd said:


> Well, now that you've bought it. How does it run?


I didn't buy it. But they are made in Italy and Italian made stuff usually is good stuff. No I still have a echo 360t workhorse and looking into putting the husky 136 carb on it. Way bigger venturi bore than the 360t. On the same size engine 36cc engine


----------



## bikemike

Trial n error the best way I learn anything.


----------



## Philbert

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Been asked if I was going to go see "The Reverent", I have no interest in seeing that movie as I do not care for him as an actor. . . . Rather see the new Star Wars . . .


In the part of Minnesota that I live, we are allowed to go see more than one movie per year . . . .

I saw an earlier movie, loosely based on the same story (_'Man in the Wilderness'_) around 1972, so I am interested in seeing the different treatment. New one won/is nominated for a bunch of awards, so maybe there is something to it.

Interesting article on these 2 movies and some of the potential source material from the book '_Lord Grizzly_' in the local newspaper:
http://www.twincities.com/entertain...nant-leonardo-dicaprio-bear-attack-hugh-glass

_"Attention readers and film-goers: Leonardo DiCaprio's new film, "The Revenant," is not based on Minnesotan Fred Manfred's 1954 novel "Lord Grizzly," although some people think it is. Others think it should be. . . . .Both Manfred and Punke tell the story of real-life Mountain Man Hugh Glass, who was part of an expedition attacked by Indians in 1823. He was nearly torn to pieces by a bear near present-day Lemmon, S.D., and left for dead by two companions." _(Since it occurred in the Dakotas, we can discuss it in this thread?)

Philbert


----------



## 295 tramp

Come up to my neck of the woods and you'll see a few bears.
Heck up here there was a guy camping a year or so ago that was sleeping outside his tent and woke up with a wolf chewing on his head.


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> In the part of Minnesota that I live, we are allowed to go see more than one movie per year . . . .
> 
> I saw an earlier movie, loosely based on the same story (_'Man in the Wilderness'_) around 1972, so I am interested in seeing the different treatment. New one won/nominated for a bunch of awards, so maybe there is something to it.
> 
> Interesting article on these 2 movies and some of the potential source material from the book '_Lord Grizzly_' in the local newspaper:
> http://www.twincities.com/entertain...nant-leonardo-dicaprio-bear-attack-hugh-glass
> 
> _"Attention readers and film-goers: Leonardo DiCaprio's new film, "The Revenant," is not based on Minnesotan Fred Manfred's 1954 novel "Lord Grizzly," although some people think it is. Others think it should be. . . . .Both Manfred and Punke tell the story of real-life Mountain Man Hugh Glass, who was part of an expedition attacked by Indians in 1823. He was nearly torn to pieces by a bear near present-day Lemmon, S.D., and left for dead by two companions." _(Since it occurred in the Dakotas, we can discuss it in this thread?)
> 
> Philbert


We have prairie dog hunted near Lemmon. Nice little town. 

Hard to believe bears were once in that area. Nothing but cows and prairie dogs now.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hanging out at Treemonkey's talking saws. Good times. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410

andydodgegeek said:


> Hanging out at Treemonkey's talking saws. Good times.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Jealous.....


----------



## Mike Gott

andydodgegeek said:


> Hanging out at Treemonkey's talking saws. Good times.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That never gets old! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Gott

Mike Gott said:


> That never gets old!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did ya guys make it home all happy happy Sarah? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Mike Gott said:


> Did ya guys make it home all happy happy Sarah?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just. We stopped for some famous Dave's dinner on the way home, and just got back to the couch. [emoji2]


----------



## svk

andydodgegeek said:


> Hanging out at Treemonkey's talking saws. Good times.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You found a saw in your garage that wasn't ported yet and had to bring it over?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

295 tramp said:


> Come up to my neck of the woods and you'll see a few bears.



Getting to be a quite a few around here too. Cousins got what they thought was a 200-ib. bear and 2 cubs on a trail camera about a mile from where I live. There were also bear tracks on the landing down the hill from where the trail camera was and plenty of other bear signs in the woods when the property was logged last year. Found a few overturned/uprooted stumps in my family's woods too so now I take a gun with when cutting in the woods around here or riding the atv. Rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## svk

We rarely see bears anymore. I've heard that a pack of wolves will go after a sleeping bear in its den and eat it. Especially a problem in low snow conditions like we've had the last few years because the bear dens don't get sealed off with snow and the scent is like a dinner bell.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Philbert said:


> In the part of Minnesota that I live, we are allowed to go see more than one movie per year . . . .
> 
> I saw an earlier movie, loosely based on the same story (_'Man in the Wilderness'_) around 1972, so I am interested in seeing the different treatment. New one won/is nominated for a bunch of awards, so maybe there is something to it.
> 
> Interesting article on these 2 movies and some of the potential source material from the book '_Lord Grizzly_' in the local newspaper:
> http://www.twincities.com/entertain...nant-leonardo-dicaprio-bear-attack-hugh-glass
> 
> _"Attention readers and film-goers: Leonardo DiCaprio's new film, "The Revenant," is not based on Minnesotan Fred Manfred's 1954 novel "Lord Grizzly," although some people think it is. Others think it should be. . . . .Both Manfred and Punke tell the story of real-life Mountain Man Hugh Glass, who was part of an expedition attacked by Indians in 1823. He was nearly torn to pieces by a bear near present-day Lemmon, S.D., and left for dead by two companions." _(Since it occurred in the Dakotas, we can discuss it in this thread?)
> 
> Philbert



After reading that article in the link above a similar story would be the 90's "Memphis Belle" movie. Having seen the real Air Force footage of how the mission actually went I wanted to see how this version would be. It was ok, but was very inaccurate and disappointing seeing Hollywood tell how the Belle's final mission went. But if they did a 100% accurate telling of the mission it would probably be considered "too boring" to the average moviegoer. Would have to say "Flyboys" and "Red Tails" were much better movies, though they did have inaccuracies, just not as bad as the "Memphis Belle" movie in my opinion.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

svk said:


> You found a saw in your garage that wasn't ported yet and had to bring it over?


Actually, I bought another. [emoji12] I'll be posting a thread about it probably tomorrow after I take a couple pictures.


----------



## Mike Gott

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Actually, I bought another. [emoji12] I'll be posting a thread about it probably tomorrow after I take a couple pictures.


Did you purchase while at Tree Monkey's? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

A big thanks to Scott (Treemonkey) for doing all the extra work on my Christmas 288XP. I am excited to run it. Also thanks for porting my 562XP. I highly recommend him for his work, I believe that he is really on top of the saw porting game. I have saw's from several different builders and have run lots of builders saw's and I personally feel that while most do very good work Scott's really stand out a little better. Enjoyed hanging out and chatting with him today even though a lot of it is a bit over my head.


----------



## Mike Gott

andydodgegeek said:


> A big thanks to Scott (Treemonkey) for doing all the extra work on my Christmas 288XP. I am excited to run it. Also thanks for porting my 562XP. I highly recommend him for his work, I believe that he is really on top of the saw porting game. I have saw's from several different builders and have run lots of builders saw's and I personally feel that while most do very good work Scott's really stand out a little better. Enjoyed hanging out and chatting with him today even though a lot of it is a bit over my head.


I would agree with you there Andy! He said he hadn't done a 288 in forever and then 3 of them showed up at once! Crazy! I've enjoyed very much talking with him very also in the last couple months. He's forgot more about saws than a lot of us will ever know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Cool stuff. I've heard nothing but good things about Tree Monkey and his work.


----------



## dieselfitter

andydodgegeek said:


> A big thanks to Scott (Treemonkey) for doing all the extra work on my Christmas 288XP. I am excited to run it. Also thanks for porting my 562XP. I highly recommend him for his work, I believe that he is really on top of the saw porting game. I have saw's from several different builders and have run lots of builders saw's and I personally feel that while most do very good work Scott's really stand out a little better. Enjoyed hanging out and chatting with him today even though a lot of it is a bit over my head.


My brain is still numb trying to comprehend the information Scott shared. 
Thanks to Scott, he went above and beyond to provide additional parts to put the saws into the condition they were represented as being in by the seller. 
BTW,If you have a saw to be ported, Scott has time this winter. So far, Logging is jammed up this winter, the frost is not deep enough to get heavy equipment where the timber is.


----------



## Mike Gott

dieselfitter said:


> My brain is still numb trying to comprehend the information Scott shared.
> Thanks to Scott, he went above and beyond to provide additional parts to put the saws into the condition they were represented as being in by the seller.
> BTW,If you have a saw to be ported, Scott has time this winter. So far, Logging is jammed up this winter, the frost is not deep enough to get heavy equipment where the timber is.


I find it hard to believe he doesn't have a waiting list for porting saws. His work is first class! He gets stuff done when he says he will and had a wealth of knowledge to share 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Mike Gott said:


> Did you purchase while at Tree Monkey's?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Not this time!


----------



## bikemike

YeaH rite you just want to wait til a gtg to break something out. I know how you roll lol


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Just you wait...


----------



## bikemike

Yep!!!! I can wait. I'm as patient as a kid in the chocolate shop


----------



## bikemike

Let me guess oh26 more ports in jug. Carb jets opened up for nitro fuel and cooling fins shaved down a Lil bit for less top end rpm drag


----------



## svk

bikemike said:


> Let me guess oh26 more ports in jug. Carb jets opened up for nitro fuel and cooling fins shaved down a Lil bit for less top end rpm drag


Probably a bigger carb too, don't they swap the one from an 044 or something and it turns that saw into a monster.


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> Probably a bigger carb too, don't they swap the one from an 044 or something and it turns that saw into a monster.


They have the oh44 carb already so I'm thinking more breathing room cough cough finger ports. Nitro fuel 19k tach tune so it can be run as stock appearing saw


----------



## bikemike

My guess it's a stihl cause there huskys are mastermind saws if I'm not mistaken


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

You guys just keep on guessing. This is fun.


----------



## bikemike

Bacon candy


----------



## svk

Can you put nitrous or a turbo on a saw lol.


----------



## Mike Gott

svk said:


> Can you put nitrous or a turbo on a saw lol.







someone say turbo? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike

I know NOS will. The seeky Peet kit could do nice. Ot this electronic turbo kit?


----------



## hoskvarna

Mike Gott said:


> someone say turbo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing weighs as much as the saw. Lol


From the Hills


----------



## Mike Gott

hoskvarna said:


> That thing weighs as much as the saw. Lol
> 
> 
> From the Hills


More! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

. Had a bad night on the hill ! Was settin for 24hrs since used and was not plugged in??? No idea why. 


From the Hills


----------



## svk

hoskvarna said:


> . Had a bad night on the hill ! Was settin for 24hrs since used and was not plugged in??? No idea why.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Arson or electrical?


----------



## hoskvarna

Don't know. Assuming electrical?


From the Hills


----------



## svk

Sorry man. Crazy stuff


----------



## hoskvarna

Took a hour or so to get everything out. 


From the Hills


----------



## hoskvarna

. Few more 


From the Hills


----------



## svk

Those fires get pretty hot. I had a truck start on fire once while driving it. Fuel line cracked and sprayed gas over the block. Luckily it was winter so we had snow and I was only about a mile walk from a friend's house (pre-cell phone days).


----------



## hoskvarna

Yes they do. Fuel hydraulic oil and rubber. 


From the Hills


----------



## svk

Man it got your barn too. That sucks.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> . Had a bad night on the hill ! Was settin for 24hrs since used and was not plugged in??? No idea why.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


[emoji35]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> Took a hour or so to get everything out.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


A tractor and a shed? Everyone OK? Sheesh. That really sucks.


----------



## Mike Gott

Man that really sucks! Was that 2805 or 2775? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

Hey Sarah if you just heard honking from the freeway that was us.


----------



## Philbert

Ouch.

Sorry.

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

Mike Gott said:


> Man that really sucks! Was that 2805 or 2775?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2775 ,3678hrs on it,i think.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sorry to hear about your tractor and shed. You got another one to use? Sucks when bad stuff happens to good people.


----------



## hoskvarna

Ya got a smaller one. It will work just not as good. 


From the Hills


----------



## Mike Gott

Didn't you have a 1155 too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

Yes we do. It doesn't have the hydraulic capacity that the 2000 series do. 


From the Hills


----------



## bikemike

Sorry to se that happen..

It is my wife's 38 birthday had to use the propane torch to light all those candles


----------



## Mike Gott

hoskvarna said:


> Yes we do. It doesn't have the hydraulic capacity that the 2000 series do.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Or as nice of a cab! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

Mike Gott said:


> Or as nice of a cab!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's right 


From the Hills


----------



## Ronaldo

Chelsea volunteer fire responded amazingly fast. Had to be electrical or someone messing around, but it was below zero and windy so they'd have to be hardcore to be out in it.









Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## andydodgegeek

Got to be tough to be a fireman in this cold crap. I've pumped trucks outside in below zero Temp's and it ain't easy.


----------



## hoskvarna

Ya miserable 


From the Hills


----------



## bikemike

Hope insurance helps out this problem


----------



## wendell




----------



## andydodgegeek

July 22,23 GTG at the Dodgegeeks. Friday the 22 we will be cutting 18" cookies at my Red Oak pile. Saturday we can mess around until about 12:30 and then we will head up to Rush City 8 miles away and we are doing our 4th year of Chainsaw racing. Sounds like Hedgerow is going to be there and maybe some people from Tennessee. Hope we can have a great turn out, I know we'll have a good time.


----------



## Philbert

Might have a better chance of beating the folks from Tennessee if we held those races this week . . . .

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

On the fire note, dad's shop burned the ground 2 days before this past Christmas, there's almost nothing left of the building, nor do they know what started it either. Parents got woken up about midnight by some loud noise, looked out the window and the shed was 3/4 engulfed in flames. The shed was about 200 ft. away from the house so it did not affect the house. Insurance co. gave us the ok to go digging though the pile but a proper inventory and clean-up will have to wait until spring now. Dealing with these situations are not fun at all.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> On the fire note, dad's shop burned the ground 2 days before this past Christmas, there's almost nothing left of the building, nor do they know what started it either. Parents got woken up about midnight by some loud noise, looked out the window and the shed was 3/4 engulfed in flames. The shed was about 200 ft. away from the house so it did not affect the house. Insurance co. gave us the ok to go digging though the pile but a proper inventory and clean-up will have to wait until spring now. Dealing with these situations are not fun at all.


Wow. That sucks. Glad everyone was OK, sounds like?


----------



## Philbert

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> On the fire note, dad's shop burned the ground 2 days before this past Christmas . . .


Sorry to hear this. 

Philbert


----------



## bikemike

Fires suck when it comes to personal property. I wish that on no one


----------



## andydodgegeek

Damn it!!! Just got off the phone with my dad. He had his Echo Twin Cylinder, a Stihl pole saw, and a big John Deere saw stolen from his shed about 10 days ago. He lives just south of Lonsdale, Minnesota a few miles west of Fairbault. Keep your eyes open for some meth head trying to sell saw's cheap. Damn it!!! They stole his 084 about a year ago. Damn it, that was going to be mine.


----------



## bikemike

Yeah that's a bad area. I'm fighting for kid rights against a meth head mom. That county likes the drug addicts. IL keep my eyes peel on cl.


----------



## Stihl Livin

andydodgegeek said:


> Damn it!!! Just got off the phone with my dad. He had his Echo Twin Cylinder, a Stihl pole saw, and a big John Deere saw stolen from his shed about 10 days ago. He lives just south of Lonsdale, Minnesota a few miles west of Fairbault. Keep your eyes open for some meth head trying to sell saw's cheap. Damn it!!! They stole his 084 about a year ago. Damn it, that was going to be mine.



I'm not far from lonsdale. I'll be sure to keep my eyes open for sure. @BugaBoots lives in faribault so hopefully he sees this as well.


----------



## bikemike

Stihl Livin said:


> I'm not far from lonsdale. I'll be sure to keep my eyes open for sure. @BugaBoots lives in faribault so hopefully he sees this as well.


Hey put up wanted ads on cl every day down there. Wanted saws for cheep old newer cash in hand and I bet a fish will take the bait


----------



## Mike Gott

andydodgegeek said:


> Damn it!!! Just got off the phone with my dad. He had his Echo Twin Cylinder, a Stihl pole saw, and a big John Deere saw stolen from his shed about 10 days ago. He lives just south of Lonsdale, Minnesota a few miles west of Fairbault. Keep your eyes open for some meth head trying to sell saw's cheap. Damn it!!! They stole his 084 about a year ago. Damn it, that was going to be mine.


Dam that really blows! Bunch of dead beats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greaser

People who steal from those of us who work for our stuff piss me off no end and it seems we are getting hit from above and below.


----------



## Philbert

Sorry Andy. 

Philbert


----------



## Fishnuts2

Sorry Andy. I check all the lists around Mankato and Roch for stuff. Maybe the saws will show up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

. Shop at 2am. Probably won't be a gtg here as was planned. Lost all my saws, the ranger, tools and lots more. Very sickening. 


From the Hills


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

hoskvarna said:


> . Shop at 2am. Probably won't be a gtg here as was planned. Lost all my saws, the ranger, tools and lots more. Very sickening.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


This is absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## hoskvarna

Yes it is [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


From the Hills


----------



## Mike Gott

Any damage to your house? If I remember? Your wasn't that far a way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

Warped the screen door, will look more in day time. I was standin in front of the door and was so hot had to move. 


From the Hills


----------



## wendell

Ugh, that sucks. Sorry!


----------



## USMC615

hoskvarna said:


> Yes it is [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Mark, I hate like hell to see and read this. If there's anything I can do to help you and the family out in any way, by all means shoot me a PM.


----------



## Dave25

Arson??? Sorry to hear about this, I don't know you but if theres anyway I can help ya out I will.


----------



## bikemike

What is up with all the fires. Anyone who is burning for heat please scrub out you pipes and clean areas near heaters


----------



## hoskvarna

Neither had anything to do with heaters. I hope someone doesn't have it in for us!


From the Hills


----------



## Mike Gott

That's was my thought, some worthless little puke going around and starting these! Has there been any other fires in the area? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikemike

That's a shame if someone vandals are fukkin with the working folk.


----------



## Greaser

Dang, sorry for your losses. Just remember no matter how much it sucks at least you and yours are unhurt.


----------



## 295 tramp

I'm sorry for your lost. Glad your family is OK.


----------



## hoskvarna

Thanks for all your concerns. Family is OK house is too. 


From the Hills


----------



## BugaBoots

Andy, I will keep an eye out in the area for anything. If you could get me a list of models it would help too, I know a few saw guys and shops in the area and can get a list passed around. Serial # would be great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

. After pics


From the Hills


----------



## Mike Gott

Oh Man!! That's really sad, I'm so feeling your pain! Any ideas yet what exactly happened? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

None 


From the Hills


----------



## Mike Gott

I think I wood be puking my guts out if that happened to my shop! I'm so sorry for you guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

Ya I am sick to stomach!
Gotta move on,all u can do!


----------



## Ronaldo

It does make us sick and causes one to ask many questions, but it can't be undone and we just have to focus on the future. Thankful for many things........no one was hurt, not any livestock or pets and the house is OK. Pretty helpless feelings and a lot of tears shed at least on the inside. Most things can be replaced, but there were a lot of irreplacable items.
Tractor, auto, and chainsaw books and manuals, repair records and items that were some of our Granpas tools and belongings, etc, etc.
TIME TO REBUILD.


----------



## Mike Gott

Ronaldo said:


> It does make us sick and causes one to ask many questions, but it can't be undone and we just have to focus on the future. Thankful for many things........no one was hurt, not any livestock or pets and the house is OK. Pretty helpless feelings and a lot of tears shed at least on the inside. Most things can be replaced, but there were a lot of irreplacable items.
> Tractor, auto, and chainsaw books and manuals, repair records and items that were some of our Granpas tools and belongings, etc, etc.
> TIME TO REBUILD.


Good way of putting it! Way to be positive, don't get any where being negative about everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Wow. That sucks. Glad everyone was OK, sounds like?



We're all ok. Not exactly the way we wanted to start off Christmas.




Mike Gott said:


> Good way of putting it! Way to be positive, don't get any where being negative about everything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dad was pretty down for a few days after the fire, he had been saving a lot of stuff for years for retirement (he's been retired for over a year now), still had to do some shelving/organizing/finishing on the inside of the garage yet. Told him we can start over and build it all at once, how we want to now, and have all the time to do it too. And in the end, even if it's something that has a lot of sentimental value that sucks losing it, it's material possessions that we could replace and can't take with us anyways. Really makes you realize how easily one can take things for granted and to be thankful for what you have.


----------



## Greaser

Very true. I hope it goes as easy as it can for you and yours.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Ronaldo said:


> It does make us sick and causes one to ask many questions, but it can't be undone and we just have to focus on the future. Thankful for many things........no one was hurt, not any livestock or pets and the house is OK. Pretty helpless feelings and a lot of tears shed at least on the inside. Most things can be replaced, but there were a lot of irreplacable items.
> Tractor, auto, and chainsaw books and manuals, repair records and items that were some of our Granpas tools and belongings, etc, etc.
> TIME TO REBUILD.





Greaser said:


> Very true. I hope it goes as easy as it can for you and yours.



It's situations like these that don't build character, but define them.


----------



## andydodgegeek

So sorry to hear about your misfortunes. If you need help you know where to find us. Don't hesitate to ask. I know you had said that your maybe not going to have the GTG. Can I suggest that you still have one? I know this is all fresh and you need some time to get stuff sorted out but maybe there would be a way that we could help you. It might just be good to have us all get together just to have a little feeling of normalcy. Again if you need anything, please ask. I know its hard to ask for help, I struggle with it, but you have friends here and that's what friends are for.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

andydodgegeek said:


> So sorry to hear about your misfortunes. If you need help you know where to find us. Don't hesitate to ask. I know you had said that your maybe not going to have the GTG. Can I suggest that you still have one? I know this is all fresh and you need some time to get stuff sorted out but maybe there would be a way that we could help you. It might just be good to have us all get together just to have a little feeling of normalcy. Again if you need anything, please ask. I know its hard to ask for help, I struggle with it, but you have friends here and that's what friends are for.


Amen to that. Couldn't have said it better. You know where we are, hoskys. We are here for you!!


----------



## Ronaldo

andydodgegeek said:


> So sorry to hear about your misfortunes. If you need help you know where to find us. Don't hesitate to ask. I know you had said that your maybe not going to have the GTG. Can I suggest that you still have one? I know this is all fresh and you need some time to get stuff sorted out but maybe there would be a way that we could help you. It might just be good to have us all get together just to have a little feeling of normalcy. Again if you need anything, please ask. I know its hard to ask for help, I struggle with it, but you have friends here and that's what friends are for.


Thanks so much Andy and Sarah. Our initial thought was; well , there goes the Spring GTG! The more I think about it and mull things over in my mind I agree, Andy, it would help to have a felling of normalcy and just to overcome the situation and not let this misfortune spoil the plans.
We have already been talking to Mike about getting the quonset building ready or using the big machine shed or........something. Things may not be quite as warm or organized etc., etc., but we still desire to have the GTG in April, so don't scratch it off the calendars just yet!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sounds like a damn good idea. Again let us know if you need help or want us to bring something even if it's not chainsaw related. Maybe some hammers/screw guns? Just be warned I have poor building skills, I'm best to just stand there pointing East.


----------



## Homelite410

Pleas let all of us know a week in advance for a cleanup gtg. The sooner the slab is clean, sooner the new shed goes up.


----------



## svk

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> On the fire note, dad's shop burned the ground 2 days before this past Christmas, there's almost nothing left of the building, nor do they know what started it either. Parents got woken up about midnight by some loud noise, looked out the window and the shed was 3/4 engulfed in flames. The shed was about 200 ft. away from the house so it did not affect the house. Insurance co. gave us the ok to go digging though the pile but a proper inventory and clean-up will have to wait until spring now. Dealing with these situations are not fun at all.


Sorry to hear.


----------



## svk

hoskvarna said:


> . Shop at 2am. Probably won't be a gtg here as was planned. Lost all my saws, the ranger, tools and lots more. Very sickening.
> 
> 
> From the Hills


Damn. Very sorry man. I read to fast the first time and was thinking all of these fires were one in and the same. What a streak of bad luck for local AS'ers.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Sounds like a damn good idea. Again let us know if you need help or want us to bring something even if it's not chainsaw related. Maybe some hammers/screw guns? Just be warned I have poor building skills, I'm best to just stand there pointing East.


Poor building skills? YOU are the best stoolmaker around!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Back when we were building our shed back in 1989, dad was still hauling logs, so building the shed was made a lot easier with his truck. When we were shingling the roof me and my sister got rides in the log grapple up with bundles of shingles to unload them, then later for fun. The pictures are somewhere, I'm sure if we did that now Social Services would have a fit.


----------



## svk

Hey guys. Just a heads up that Mills has everything from Oregon on sale 15% off. Mostly homeowner grade but in case you need spares they work. Picked up bar and chain combos for a couple of my backup saws tonight.


----------



## Philbert

With the expected snowfall, I wanted to remind you guys of this saw (and related thread): offset handle designed to cut trees in deep snow.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/do-the-russians-make-a-chainsaw.7895/



Google Ural and Druzba chainsaws for more info.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Maybe, also, this:



Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> Maybe, also, this:
> 
> View attachment 483190
> 
> Philbert


Don't we know that guy LOL


----------



## WetGunPowder

Agreed to terms on our new Northern Location!! Will be opening Boyd's Outdoor Power north in Grantsburg!!


----------



## wendell

Congratulations!


----------



## wendell

Although why the hell you'd want to be in Grantsburg is beyond me.


----------



## Philbert

WetGunPowder said:


> Will be opening Boyd's Outdoor Power north in Grantsburg!!


Congrats!

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

wendell said:


> Although why the hell you'd want to be in Grantsburg is beyond me.


Low risk investment in the building-"made me an offer I couldn't refuse!"


----------



## andydodgegeek

WetGunPowder said:


> Agreed to terms on our new Northern Location!! Will be opening Boyd's Outdoor Power north in Grantsburg!!



Good to hear, business must be doing good. I don't make it over to your shop often enough but when I am there it is always a pleasure doing business with you. Is the Grantsburg location going to be set up similar to what you have in Dresser? It will be a little bit closer to home for me.


----------



## bikemike

Any word on the stolen saws yet. Anything recovered?


----------



## andydodgegeek

Nothing. It sucks but what can you do.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Good to hear, business must be doing good. I don't make it over to your shop often enough but when I am there it is always a pleasure doing business with you. Is the Grantsburg location going to be set up similar to what you have in Dresser? It will be a little bit closer to home for me.


Plans are for it to be similar offerings that we have in Dresser. Workload will dictate our inventory levels in Grantsburg and we can move inventory between locations as needed.


----------



## Philbert

Good thing that Boyd does not sell STIHL - they don't like those large scale, multi-location sales operations . . . .

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

Philbert said:


> Good thing that Boyd does not sell STIHL - they don't like those large scale, multi-location sales operations . . . .
> 
> Philbert


Oh we sell plenty of STIHL saws......





They're called trade ins!!


----------



## Greaser

Nice Grantsburg is a lot closer to me, I will definitely stop in for supplies when you get up and running.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Greaser said:


> Nice Grantsburg is a lot closer to me, I will definitely stop in for supplies when you get up and running.


Going to try to close the deal next week-Let the fun begin!!


----------



## wendell

Pele going to run it?


----------



## WetGunPowder

wendell said:


> Pele going to run it?


A combo deal of him and yours truly........................



til we can spring JD from ND!!


----------



## wendell

Tell him to hurry!


----------



## WetGunPowder

wendell said:


> Tell him to hurry!


I can't speak directly for him-but I think he'll ride that train til it runs out of track!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Hey, folks, in case you havent seen it... http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...-a-scott-kunz-suffered-a-heart-attack.295204/


----------



## svk

Damn....it seems this stuff never ends.

Been a bad few weeks. Lots of people I know have had friends, family members, and pets pass away lately as well as health issues like this.


----------



## bikemike

Im getting excited this is some of what is coming


----------



## bikemike




----------



## Philbert

Very pretty pipes!

Philbert


----------



## deercatcher

I was told someone in your area may have McCullough 10-10 S parts? I need a gas tank gasket, air cleaner and oil plug. thanks!


----------



## svk

deercatcher said:


> I was told someone in your area may have McCullough 10-10 S parts? I need a gas tank gasket, air cleaner and oil plug. thanks!


@clayczech


----------



## hoskvarna

svk said:


> @clayczech


Mark Hiemann may have some also.
mhiemann i think.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Did we mention we're having a gtg in July?


----------



## svk

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Did we mention we're having a gtg in July?


Yes, did you decide on a date? Unfortunately that month is already booking up for me!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

svk said:


> Yes, did you decide on a date? Unfortunately that month is already booking up for me!


Yup. Here's the detail: 

We're hosting our Chainsaw buddies for a Get-To-Gether (GTG) From Friday July 22 through Sunday July 24! If you've been before, you know how much fun we can have, if you've not been - check it out! Anyone can come. 
The schedule for the weekend:
Friday - come on over, feel free to camp on our property or stay at one of the local hotels (If you're from out of town, look at the town of North Branch- closest hotels) Hang out, compare saws, talk saws, cut wood. 
Saturday - Morning - breakfast. It's the most important meal of the day, let's not kid ourselves. Commence to talking saws & cutting wood into smaller pieces. 
Midday, we'll head up to the Chisago County fair at Rush City. (1 town north of us) We have been hosting a chainsaw racing event for the last 3 years there. It's informal, non-timed, meant to be fun. Classes include Stock & Modified, all sizes, and antiques. It's developed a decent following at the fair, we'd love to have you there so we've got a big crew! And if you've got your family with you. they have a whole county fair to walk around if they get bored. 
Afternoon / evening - check out the fair & head on back to the Dodgegeek's house (Andy & Sarah) for more chainsaw talk & camp fire & things & stuff. 
Sunday - Sleep in, recover, whatever you need, and head on home. 
Hope to see you there! Please indicate if you'll be attending, so we're sure to have enough stuff!


----------



## wendell

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Did we mention we're having a gtg in July?


Repost


----------



## bikemike

Sorry I had to do it


----------



## Philbert

Spark arrestor on that?

(just curious)

Philbert


----------



## bikemike

Philbert said:


> Spark arrestor on that?
> 
> (just curious)
> 
> Philbert


No it is not a stock moped pipe. But it does have a very helpful glass filled silencer but not a spark arrested silencer.


----------



## Philbert

bikemike said:


> But it does have a very helpful glass filled silencer . . .



I was being snarky about the spark arrestor (USFS rules), but never expected a tuned pipe to have a silencer! Thought half the point was to raise h*ll!

Philbert


----------



## bikemike

Philbert said:


> I was being snarky about the spark arrestor (USFS rules), but never expected a tuned pipe to have a silencer! Thought half the point was to raise h*ll!
> 
> Philbert


Believe it or not most cycle exhaust are spark arrested on or off road. This is a vachina pipe so no arrestor in it. Yes I like to wake the dead and that run was pretty quiet cause of the silencer on it. At the gtg il probably leave it off most the day.


----------



## dieselfitter

anyone lose a saw at the last charity cut?
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/grd/5521505390.html


----------



## WetGunPowder

Don't forget the Open House at Boyd's Outdoor Power is Apr 16th from 9-3!


----------



## Philbert

WetGunPowder said:


> Don't forget the Open House at Boyd's Outdoor Power is Apr 16th from 9-3!


Boyd's _NORTH_ or Boyd's _SOUTH_?

Philbert


----------



## svk

WetGunPowder said:


> Don't forget the Open House at Boyd's Outdoor Power is Apr 16th from 9-3!


By chance would you have any Dolmars to demo? Would love to have a chance to run one.


----------



## old guy

svk said:


> By chance would you have any Dolmars to demo? Would love to have a chance to run one.


Steve you might want to try the new Efco 6500 he has there, I ran it up at Denny's, it's a pretty decent saw.

John


----------



## svk

old guy said:


> Steve you might want to try the new Efco 6500 he has there, I ran it up at Denny's, it's a pretty decent saw.
> 
> John


Always looking for good saws. 

Especially that 440 that you are going to sell me for $300 (jedi mind trick wave).


----------



## WetGunPowder

svk said:


> By chance would you have any Dolmars to demo? Would love to have a chance to run one.


Dolmars,Jonnies and Efcos too!


----------



## WetGunPowder

Philbert said:


> Boyd's _NORTH_ or Boyd's _SOUTH_?
> 
> Philbert


Annual Open House at Boyd's south-Grand Opening at Boyd's North to follow.....................


----------



## wendell

WetGunPowder said:


> Annual Open House at Boyd's south-Grand Opening at Boyd's North to follow.....................


I sure hope I get an invite for that. I need a new sweatshirt.


----------



## WetGunPowder

wendell said:


> I sure hope I get an invite for that. I need a new sweatshirt.


I'll have to check the 3X inventory-Unless you've gone Eddie Lacy on us this winter..................


----------



## wendell

Somewhat but probably not a 2x quite yet.


----------



## super44

Is there a time when the chainsaw addicts are planning on playing at Boyd's?


----------



## old guy

Probly 10:00 till whenever, see ya there Bob.


John


----------



## Philbert

See some of you guys tomorrow at Boyd's Open House!

Philbert


----------



## wendell

Bastards


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> See some of you guys tomorrow at Boyd's Open House!
> 
> Philbert


On my way!


----------



## svk

Great to meet some new folks and see some familiar faces too. 

Thanks for the great deal on the saw Boyd!


----------



## hoskvarna

svk said:


> Great to meet some new folks and see some familiar faces too.
> 
> Thanks for the great deal on the saw Boyd!


Whatd ya get!?


----------



## svk

hoskvarna said:


> Whatd ya get!?


PS-32 to train the kids with and for use on my walking trails.




I got to run their 7900 too. Even with a chain that wasn't real sharp, it cut well.


----------



## Philbert

*Mini-GTG at Boyd's*



Happy Buyer!



Happy Sawyer!



High-Tech Training Displays!



Philbert's Design for 40V Twilight Sawing!

Fun to see some of the regional A.S. Members, and see/try the revamped line of Efco saws. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

That Mac sounds awesome!


----------



## old guy

Yep, was a great day, weather was perfect, kickin back with saw people.
Only problem I saw was Kevin's square filing is lookin way too good.

John


----------



## old guy

The look on Grizz's face says it all, those old Macs are hard work.

John


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> PS-32 to train the kids with and for use on my walking trails.
> 
> View attachment 498811
> 
> 
> I got to run their 7900 too. Even with a chain that wasn't real sharp, it cut well.


Now the kids need to go to the July races and run the saw. I think 1 or 2 of my kids will be racing


----------



## svk

bikemike said:


> Now the kids need to go to the July races and run the saw. I think 1 or 2 of my kids will be racing


Unfortunately they will be in Florida that weekend. 

I'll be there. Maybe I'll enter the Mac in the vintage class.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Thanks to all who attended yesterdays festivities! We knew going in that we hit the weather perfectly-But even we were amazed by all who stopped by! With Dave going home with the crud we were working one man short-so we did not get the bs time Todd and I would have liked! We will be planning some type of Grand Opening after we get rolling in Grantsburg-Either during Big Gus Days or maybe the Waterskip weekend later in the summer.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

old guy said:


> The look on Grizz's face says it all, those old Macs are hard work.
> 
> John



Should have brought the 17" or 24" bar for it along, much better for small stuff like that than the 32". (and easier on the back too) Still makes great mulch for sawdust. But Super 44's 6-10 Mac was making some good-sized chips as well.


----------



## super44

I ended up spending 2 1/2 hours there. Some BS ing and some cutting. That 6-10 is really a Pro Mac 60 according to the 600036 on the tag. I normally cut hardwood so it was a real surprise to stick the bar in that softwood. It did not want to cut real good. After I left I went just south of Osceola and cut enough wood to fill my snowmobile trailer. Got home and went out and cut and split for a couple more hours. I was pretty used up by the time dark came around but it was a good day.


----------



## bikemike

Went out and did a roof clearance job then took down my last pine tree. Planted 2 apple trees. Now sitting near the grill


----------



## old guy

super44 said:


> I ended up spending 2 1/2 hours there. Some BS ing and some cutting. That 6-10 is really a Pro Mac 60 according to the 600036 on the tag. I normally cut hardwood so it was a real surprise to stick the bar in that softwood. It did not want to cut real good. After I left I went just south of Osceola and cut enough wood to fill my snowmobile trailer. Got home and went out and cut and split for a couple more hours. I was pretty used up by the time dark came around but it was a good day.


It was good to talk with you again Bob, that chain on that little Homie was pretty viscious, but needed about 3 more horsepower to get the most out of it

John


----------



## super44

old guy said:


> It was good to talk with you again Bob, that chain on that little Homie was pretty viscious, but needed about 3 more horsepower to get the most out of it
> 
> John



3 more HP would only get me part way to the HP of the saw you let me try. That thing really cut!


----------



## old guy

super44 said:


> 3 more HP would only get me part way to the HP of the saw you let me try. That thing really cut!


Yeah well that one been touched.

John


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

super44 said:


> I ended up spending 2 1/2 hours there. Some BS ing and some cutting. That 6-10 is really a Pro Mac 60 according to the 600036 on the tag. I normally cut hardwood so it was a real surprise to stick the bar in that softwood. It did not want to cut real good. After I left I went just south of Osceola and cut enough wood to fill my snowmobile trailer. Got home and went out and cut and split for a couple more hours. I was pretty used up by the time dark came around but it was a good day.



When I read what you posted about the PM60 I remembered what you told me. Don't know how I came up with 6-10 again, might have been the fresh air got to me. Put the carb kit I got Saturday in my scrap pile PM 700 yesterday, it fired right up like usual but the carb needs a little more tweaking and more fresh gas run through it. It would have been nice to have a little heads-up race between the 2 little Mac's.


----------



## svk

Hey speaking of Macs...do any of you guys have a 10 series Mac parts saw with the Walbro carb? I am looking to ditch the bullfrog carb on mine.


----------



## bikemike

The final touch to the cotton wood bench. 
Noodled up some pine with the 034 for fire wood


----------



## svk

Looks like there is a scrounge tree behind that fence....


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> Looks like there is a scrounge tree behind that fence....


Yeah that is some long dried sticks for holloween decorations


----------



## super44

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> When I read what you posted about the PM60 I remembered what you told me. Don't know how I came up with 6-10 again, might have been the fresh air got to me. Put the carb kit I got Saturday in my scrap pile PM 700 yesterday, it fired right up like usual but the carb needs a little more tweaking and more fresh gas run through it. It would have been nice to have a little heads-up race between the 2 little Mac's.



I have 2 Pro Mac 60's and they look very different from each other. I sense dueling Macs in the future.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I've got a "old" and a "new" 10-10 Mac's and 1 PM 555, it's basically a 10-10 with a different name. One 10-10 is a runner, the other runs but the auto oiler doesn't work and I put the clutch on the other 10-10. The PM 555 is a "runner" but the oiler button is broken off and it smokes like none other, think the oiler diaphragm might be leaking into the crankcase, tried adjusting the carb but no results. Also have a Mac 2-10 with the bullfrog carb, I got the last OEM rebuild kit from a Mac shop in MN a few years ago, just have to put it in one of these days.


----------



## svk

Any charity cut dates coming up over at Interfaith?


----------



## GM_Grimmy

There's one this weekend in Waukee, Iowa at Doug's place. I know it's a drive for you, but about the same as going to Hoskey's....but all interstate.....just a few miles off I35.


----------



## hoskvarna

This is workin gtg. There is a thread on it. Last year cut and split round 55cord IIRC. 


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## GM_Grimmy

Some of last year's progress.




Here's one from 2014:




Good times that last all winter and then some, when you hear of deliveries helping people out.


----------



## Michigan Escapee

Ya know, even with adrenal tumors maxed out, I just don't think I'm quite THAT fast cutting wood. lol!


----------



## svk

GM_Grimmy said:


> There's one this weekend in Waukee, Iowa at Doug's place. I know it's a drive for you, but about the same as going to Hoskey's....but all interstate.....just a few miles off I35.


Unfortunately I can't make that one. The interfaith one is just down the road from me and now that sports are done till fall I actually have some free time.


----------



## svk

Hey @sarahdodgegeek 

What are the CC classes for the chainsaw races up at the fair up by you? Also do you know what size cants are used?

I figure you and Andy will take home the trophies for every mod class so I'll have to compete in the stock and vintage classes.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

GM_Grimmy said:


> There's one this weekend in Waukee, Iowa at Doug's place. I know it's a drive for you, but about the same as going to Hoskey's....but all interstate.....just a few miles off I35.



Dad grew up in Waukee.


----------



## old guy

Steve, those classes have been, under 45cc, 46 to 55, 56 to 65, 66 to 75, 76 to 85, 86 to 95 stock classes and the same in modified. Cants are usually 8" but is subject to stock on hand.


----------



## svk

old guy said:


> Steve, those classes have been, under 45cc, 46 to 55, 56 to 65, 66 to 75, 76 to 85, 86 to 95 stock classes and the same in modified. Cants are usually 8" but is subject to stock on hand.


Thanks John. 

How many people usually enter the races at this fair?


----------



## old guy

Probly eight to twelve, most cut in multiple classes, I usually do four, this year I hope to have a couple of mods and if Andy brings his L77 we can race those.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Or if anyone wants a "smokey and slower than molasses" class I can put some dull semi-chisel on my PM555.


----------



## old guy

I don't dare say what I'm thinking.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Our Grand Opening for the Grantsburg store will be on June 4th during Big Gust Days in Grantsburg. There will be a car show and antique tractor and equipment display on main street. Don't think there will be room for chainsaw games-the vacant lot next to us will be needed for parking-but a good time will be had anyway!


----------



## old guy

Aw rats, no saw games!


----------



## svk

WetGunPowder said:


> Our Grand Opening for the Grantsburg store will be on June 4th during Big Gust Days in Grantsburg. There will be a car show and antique tractor and equipment display on main street. Don't think there will be room for chainsaw games-the vacant lot next to us will be needed for parking-but a good time will be had anyway!


I'll be at my nephew's grad party several hours away so won't be around. Good luck with the new endeavor. 

I really like that Dolmar I bought at your other open house. Highly recommend it to others!


----------



## svk

Anybody interested in a combination walleye fishing/fire wood making weekend at my place on Lake Vermilion June 10-12? My cabin sleeps 12 on beds plus more on couches or you are welcome to pitch tents or bring a camper. Great walleye fishing within a mile of my cabin.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

svk said:


> Anybody interested in a combination walleye fishing/fire wood making weekend at my place on Lake Vermilion June 10-12? My cabin sleeps 12 on beds plus more on couches or you are welcome to pitch tents or bring a camper. Great walleye fishing within a mile of my cabin.


No can do. Gonna be on our way to the vintage power wagon rally. Thanks, though! 
Also, thanks old guy- he pretty much nailed the response about cc classes and cant sizes- may have a couple bigger, but not many. 

On a side note- I also need to come up with some good pine for Chad to carve in....


----------



## hoskvarna

sarahdodgegeek said:


> No can do. Gonna be on our way to the vintage power wagon rally. Thanks, though!
> Also, thanks old guy- he pretty much nailed the response about cc classes and cant sizes- may have a couple bigger, but not many.
> 
> On a side note- I also need to come up with some good point for Chad to carve in....



Now what kind of wood is point,never heard of that ??????

Sarah,let me know when u guys are goin down to PW gtg,maybe I follow u down.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Heh heh... Fixed
And we'll be heading on Sunday.. PM me your phone #, we can give ya a call!


----------



## hoskvarna

[emoji4][emoji4]


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## WetGunPowder

old guy said:


> Aw rats, no saw games!


SAW GAMES ARE ON! Spoke with the owner of the property next to the new shop and he said we could use the area for vintage/antique saw displays and demos. I would like to invite anyone with "tired iron" that cuts at half the speed of smell to come to Grantsburg on June 4th. It should be a nice addition to the tractor and machinery show going on downtown!!


----------



## 5R-INC

I think I can find a couple old noise saws to dust off.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Suppose I could drag a few of the oldies out. What time would things be starting at?


----------



## old guy

I have been informed I will be going to a graduation party that day.


----------



## Philbert

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Suppose I could drag a few of the oldies out.


(We are _'the oldies_')

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Suppose I could drag a few of the oldies out. What time would things be starting at?


10ish


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Philbert said:


> (We are _'the oldies_')
> 
> Philbert



Or how about "Smokey Dinosaur Saws?"


----------



## svk

svk said:


> Anybody interested in a combination walleye fishing/fire wood making weekend at my place on Lake Vermilion June 10-12? My cabin sleeps 12 on beds plus more on couches or you are welcome to pitch tents or bring a camper. Great walleye fishing within a mile of my cabin.


Just as a heads up it sounds like I'll be heading up with 2-3 buddies next weekend. Plenty of room for anyone who wants to make the trek. Fishing has been awesome.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Just as a heads up it sounds like I'll be heading up with 2-3 buddies next weekend.


Grand Old Days in Saint Paul - a different kind of wild life expereince . . . . 

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

svk said:


> Just as a heads up it sounds like I'll be heading up with 2-3 buddies next weekend. Plenty of room for anyone who wants to make the trek. Fishing has been awesome.


Your killin me man ,would love to join you ,but Ive got a building to put up.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Found out there is a birthday party I am invited to Saturday. Looks like I will have to sit this one out.


----------



## Philbert

WetGunPowder said:


> Our Grand Opening for the Grantsburg store will be on June 4th during Big Gust Days in Grantsburg.


Official hours?

Easy to find (biggest Outdoor Power Equipment store in Grantsburg, or just the best)?

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

Philbert said:


> Official hours?
> 
> Easy to find (biggest Outdoor Power Equipment store in Grantsburg, or just the best)?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Philbert


10-2. Head north from intersection of 70/87 and watch for the signs!


----------



## Philbert

*Boyd's (North) Open House!*




Nice shop! But note the address: turns out there is more than one street in Grantsburg (who knew?)!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Big Dogs stick together . . .




Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

Philbert said:


> Big Dogs stick together . . .
> 
> View attachment 506523
> 
> 
> Philbert


THE Alpha Dog!


----------



## Philbert

Had a mini-GTG with SVK today.

Talked about most of you guys . . . .

Philbert


----------



## svk

Good to see you again. 

Got the helmet assembled tonight. And looking forward to running the saw.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

That helmet would go good with my hi-viz green t-shirts.


----------



## svk

$17 bucks delivered from Amazon. You can get the white one for $8 delivered.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> $17 bucks delivered from Amazon. You can get the white one for $8 delivered.


(*Just the basic helmet)
Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> (*Just the basic helmet)
> Philbert


Right, sorry!

You gotta have "connections" to get the other accessories.


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> You gotta have "connections" to get the other accessories.


Anyone can buy them from places like Amazon, Grainger, Fastenal, AirGas, etc. Most industrial or safety suppliers. I did not want people to think that the whole forestry system was only $17. One of the nice things about that system is that you can pick and choose your components: different helmet types, shapes, and colors; different suspensions; different levels of hearing protection; different face shields, etc.; as well as buy replacement parts. Or you can buy a 'forestry kit'. ***I don't rep or sell these products*** Just have been able to pass on some components, or offer some complete helmets as raffle prizes, due to some generous reps.

https://www.amazon.com/MSA-10118694...8&qid=1465594004&sr=8-1&keywords=MSA+10118694

Philbert


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Sounds like it's time for a council meeting!! Next Wednesday, the 22nd... sounds like a good opportunity to check out the grantsburg store....


----------



## wendell

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Sounds like it's time for a council meeting!! Next Wednesday, the 22nd... sounds like a good opportunity to check out the grantsburg store....


When's your GTG?


----------



## svk

I'd be up for that.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

wendell said:


> When's your GTG?


The 22nd- 24th of NEXT month. [emoji2]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

sarahdodgegeek said:


> The 22nd- 24th of NEXT month. [emoji2]


I hope you're coming!!!


----------



## Mike Gott

Got any logs ready yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Mike Gott said:


> Got any logs ready yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I got that pile of logs.... just need to set em around. [emoji4]


----------



## Mike Gott

Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

Truck looks more better now Sarah!


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## wendell

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I hope you're coming!!!


You don't know if you're coming to your own GTG?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Sigh...


----------



## wendell

Since you quoted your own post, I didn't know what else you were referring to. 

If you meant to ask me, I'll be there Friday afternoon and evening and will hopefully be back Saturday night.

That is as long as svk is bringing that smoked salmon.


----------



## svk

wendell said:


> Since you quoted your own post, I didn't know what else you were referring to.
> 
> If you meant to ask me, I'll be there Friday afternoon and evening and will hopefully be back Saturday night.
> 
> That is as long as svk is bringing that smoked salmon.


I can bring some other smoked salmon. 

That place where the salmon came from joined the "Downstream Business Coalition" which is an anti mining group that includes many hypocritical companies who rely on the mining communities of northern MN for both goods and customers. I have many friends and relatives who depend on the mines for survival therefore I will not support any business which stands against them.


----------



## svk

Sarah what are the details for the 22nd? Dinner then a tour of Boyd's new place?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Since the subject of Power Wagons was brought up, I remembered these from a military show in Dundas, MN last month. The ambulance seemed to be the crowd favorite.


----------



## sweepleader

"I remembered these from a military show in Dundas, MN last month. "

Do you know what group put this show on? Or who a contact might be?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

It was at the Rice County Steam & Gas Engine Inc. show grounds. It was the 7th Annual Armed Forces Weekend. Their Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/RiceCountyWWII/?fref=ts and website: http://ricecountywwii.yolasite.com/. The show used to be in Farmington but it was moved this year, they said their going to back in Dundas again next year. Most of the WWII re-enactors are at the Little Log Cabin Show by Hastings at the end of July.


----------



## Philbert

15 years since the Siren, WI tornado:


Philbert


----------



## Philbert

Siren Tornado:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/June_18,_2001,_tornado_outbreak

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

svk said:


> Sarah what are the details for the 22nd? Dinner then a tour of Boyd's new place?


Either way is fine-What time will everyone hit town?


----------



## svk

Unfortunately I am out for Wednesday now. Got offered some pretty good twins tickets so will be going there.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Sarah is going to be out of town but will be there. Me and Tim were talking about riding together. Is there a good pizza delivery place in Grantsburg? Maybe we could just hang at Boyd's new shop? Just a thought, I didn't even ask Boyd if it was cool. I don't think we will get there till 6 or so. I'll keep an eye on the thread to see what gets decided.


----------



## WetGunPowder

svk said:


> Unfortunately I am out for Wednesday now. Got offered some pretty good twins tickets so will be going there.


Didn't know that such a thing existed!


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> Sarah is going to be out of town but will be there. Me and Tim were talking about riding together. Is there a good pizza delivery place in Grantsburg? Maybe we could just hang at Boyd's new shop? Just a thought, I didn't even ask Boyd if it was cool. I don't think we will get there till 6 or so. I'll keep an eye on the thread to see what gets decided.


Pizza delivery is an option-We'll see who all chimes in.......................


----------



## svk

WetGunPowder said:


> Didn't know that such a thing existed!


Lol. They suck but free lower level is worth going.


----------



## 5R-INC

I will be there. Maybe a couple extras too.


----------



## andydodgegeek

I have a friend of a friend looking for a good firewood saw. I recommended a 60ish cc Stihl/Husky/Jonsered. He has about $450 to spend. Anyone have anything good?


----------



## svk

A little smaller but I can give them a heck of a deal on a Husky 350 with almost all new parts but needs crank bearings/seals and brake band.


----------



## old guy

Sarah, I have a 360 & 361 both good saws in that price range.


----------



## 5R-INC

Andy I would sell my 7300 with the big bore kit for that.


----------



## WetGunPowder

andydodgegeek said:


> I have a friend of a friend looking for a good firewood saw. I recommended a 60ish cc Stihl/Husky/Jonsered. He has about $450 to spend. Anyone have anything good?


New 70cc Redmax with 20" b&c for $550.00 with 2 year warranty.............


----------



## old guy

Whoops, sorry Andy, for some reason I thought it was Sarah looking for the saw, I didn't look at the fine print in your look alike avatars.
You remember that 360 you helped me with about 3 years ago, that turned into a good saw and I have an even better 361.


----------



## mortalitool

What's up everyone! I wasn't getting notified that this thread was getting some attention. I'm here now. Hello. Ok carry on. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WetGunPowder

mortalitool said:


> What's up everyone! I wasn't getting notified that this thread was getting some attention. I'm here now. Hello. Ok carry on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


AS Council Meeting tonight in Grantsburg..............


----------



## 5R-INC

Sounds good to me!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I'd come if I didn't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## wendell

Me too


----------



## mortalitool

Will the saw races be held after the parade again this year? About 4-430 ish?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

This is half of the blackcaps I picked today. Combined with what I've picked earlier this week, it's close to 2 gallons worth.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

mortalitool said:


> Will the saw races be held after the parade again this year? About 4-430 ish?


That's correct!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> This is half of the blackcaps I picked today. Combined with what I've picked earlier this week, it's close to 2 gallons worth.
> 
> View attachment 509781


Mine aren't ripe yet, bit looks like I'll have a bumper crop when they're ready!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Mine aren't ripe yet, bit looks like I'll have a bumper crop when they're ready!



I've been finding more blackcap vines every time I go out to pick them. But now the birds are getting after the berries, so I'm probably done after this week.


----------



## Philbert

BIG storms tonight.
Lawn chairs can fly!
Small branches and a few trees down in the neighborhood.
Will see what it looks like in the morning.

Philbert


----------



## svk

I'm out of state but have seen lots of distruction on Facebook.


----------



## sweepleader

Not much damage at my place, south of me a mile they lost power and a lot of trees. I don't have any details but I know the fire department and the city workers were busy last night. Biggest damage I actually saw was several 1 inch live branches off.


----------



## mortalitool

No damage in my area. Was dark for awhile though. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Lots of rain and wind here, mostly just small branches and leaves for damage. Some corn fields are a mess too. Did have 1 tree down in the ditch on the way to work but it was a small popular. However 2 coworkers over by the Durand, Wis. area had much more damage, one had a tree on their house, the other just called in and said they wouldn't be in due to clean up.


----------



## old guy

Mostly branches & leaves here in N. E. MPLS., water got kinda deep in the low spots tho, my gauge had 2.6315 in it in a half hour.


----------



## wendell

I haven't ventured far today but have seen a few trees down and a ton of leaves and branches.


----------



## hoskvarna

Hi Wendell


Sent from hoskvarna hills


----------



## wendell

Howdy!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Ok, alright, our little mini truck getting vacation is over, time to turn our attention to getting a gtg ready!!! 

Here's the tentative schedule to refresh everything:

Friday - come on over, feel free to camp on our property or stay at one of the local hotels (If you're from out of town, look at the town of North Branch- closest hotels) Hang out, compare saws, talk saws, cut wood. 
Saturday - Morning - breakfast. It's the most important meal of the day, let's not kid ourselves.Commence to talking saws & cutting wood into smaller pieces. 
Midday (around 1) we'll head up to the Chisago County fair at Rush City to set up for races that start around 4pm. (1 town north of us) We have been hosting a chainsaw racing event for the last 3 years there. It's informal, non-timed, meant to be fun. Classes include Stock & Modified, all sizes, and antiques. It's developed a decent following at the fair, we'd love to have you there so we've got a big crew! And if you've got your family with you, they have a whole county fair to walk around if they get bored. 
Afternoon / evening - check out the fair & head on back to the Dodgegeek's house (Andy & Sarah) for more chainsaw talk & camp fire & things & stuff. 
Sunday - Sleep in, recover, whatever you need, and head on home. 
Hope to see you there! Please indicate if you'll be attending, so we're sure to have enough stuff!

Menu - I'm staying pretty casual on this front. When I try to over plan, it usually doesn't work well for me!
Friday:
Snacks throughout the afternoon
Dinner: Northern pike fish fry bonus for early arrivers around 7 pm
Saturday: 
Breakfast (probably serving around 8 am)Bacon & something else. (Long as there's bacon, who cares?)
Snacks throughout the day
Dinner- (probably around 7 again) for those who haven't already fended for themselves on fair food, we'll pass the hat and order pizzas- we have a great pizza place nearby.
Sunday:
Breakfast of bacon and whatever for those remaining. (Served when we're up and ready to eat)
Feel free to bring something to share as well.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

So... that having been said, who's coming! I'll start there list with a few I think have already said they're coming (I ain't gonna git all y'all, so don't take no offense)

Dodgegeeks 
Dieselfitter
Jonsered racket /Dale /Adam 
Hedgerows (all 4?)
Genius' (4 genius's?)
Old guy
5r-inc
Pele55
Lumberjackchef
Derrick Johnson
Heavyfuel
Sam-tip 

Please add or subtract as needed.


----------



## Philbert

Dodgegeeks 
Dieselfitter
Jonsered racket /Dale /Adam 
Hedgerows (all 4?)
Genius' (4 genius's?)
Old guy
5r-inc
Pele55
Lumberjackchef
Derrick Johnson
Heavyfuel
Sam-tip
Philbert

Please add or subtract as needed.


----------



## svk

Dodgegeeks
Dieselfitter
Jonsered racket /Dale /Adam
Hedgerows (all 4?)
Genius' (4 genius's?)
Old guy
5r-inc
Pele55
Lumberjackchef
Derrick Johnson
Heavyfuel
Sam-tip
Philbert
SVK-races for sure and probably at Dodgegeeks 

Please add or subtract as needed.


----------



## mortalitool

svk said:


> Dodgegeeks
> Dieselfitter
> Jonsered racket /Dale /Adam
> Hedgerows (all 4?)
> Genius' (4 genius's?)
> Old guy
> 5r-inc
> Pele55
> Lumberjackchef
> Derrick Johnson
> Heavyfuel
> Sam-tip
> Philbert
> SVK-races for sure and probably at Dodgegeeks
> Mortalitool races for sure, maybe Friday at dodgegeeks.
> 
> Please add or subtract as needed.





Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sam-tip

Dodgegeeks
Dieselfitter
Jonsered racket /Dale /Adam
Hedgerows (all 4?)
Genius' (4 genius's?)
Old guy
5r-inc
Pele55
Lumberjackchef
Derrick Johnson
Heavyfuel
Sam-tip + Mrs Sam-tip
Philbert
SVK-races for sure and probably at Dodgegeeks
Mortalitool races for sure, maybe Friday at dodgegeeks.


Mini Truck! Sweet!


----------



## wendell

Dodgegeeks
Dieselfitter
Jonsered racket /Dale /Adam
Hedgerows (all 4?)
Genius' (4 genius's?)
Old guy
5r-inc
Pele55
Lumberjackchef
Derrick Johnson
Heavyfuel
Sam-tip + Mrs Sam-tip
Philbert
SVK-races for sure and probably at Dodgegeeks
Mortalitool races for sure, maybe Friday at dodgegeeks.
wendell Friday afternoon and evening, possibly Saturday night also


----------



## Fishnuts2

Dodgegeeks
Dieselfitter
Jonsered racket /Dale /Adam
Hedgerows (all 4?)
Genius' (4 genius's?)
Old guy
5r-inc
Pele55
Lumberjackchef
Derrick Johnson
Heavyfuel
Sam-tip + Mrs Sam-tip
Philbert
SVK-races for sure and probably at Dodgegeeks
Mortalitool races for sure, maybe Friday at dodgegeeks.
wendell Friday afternoon and evening, possibly Saturday night also
Fishnuts2


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I should be able to make it Saturday morning before the races. Friday is up in the air yet. I'll bring whatever is still running.


----------



## Philbert

Tornadoes south of St Cloud today, near Litchfid and Watkins. 

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

One of my uncles had a bunch of tree damage at his house. Some branches did hit the roof but only left dents and dings in the steel roof. Uprooted some in the back yard too. No damage at our place, but haven't been out in the woods yet. Got a lot of rain though.


----------



## Philbert

Let me know if you need / want help.

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

Milling the Cottonwood logs this weekend. Fresh cut, wet, and smelly. For Friday we can cut on my Red Oak pile. Cut all the 16-20" long cookies you want. I'll run the skidsteer and can keep wood in front of folks as long as they want to run a saw. If we cut a big pile that's cool, if we cut a small pile that's cool, if we don't cut any, well what kind of Chainsaw freaks would we be? My logs are all Red Oak and are pretty clean. Should be a good time. I sure hope the weather cooperates, we've had a nice summer so far.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Philbert said:


> Let me know if you need / want help.
> 
> Philbert



Thanks for the offer. My uncle works 12-hr shifts Friday-Monday, drove by today and he had the whole front yard cleaned up, he was starting in on the mess behind the house. He'll probably have it almost done by tomorrow.


----------



## andydodgegeek

The race Cant's are all ready! Nice big load. If I knew how to post a picture I would. Weather forecast says it's going to be a hot week, probably be hot for the GTG. I will keep the garage closed up and the air conditioning on, should make for a good place to stay cool.


----------



## Beefie

Fishnuts2 said:


> Dodgegeeks
> Dieselfitter
> Jonsered racket /Dale /Adam
> Hedgerows (all 4?)
> Genius' (4 genius's?)
> Old guy
> 5r-inc
> Pele55
> Lumberjackchef
> Derrick Johnson
> Heavyfuel
> Sam-tip + Mrs Sam-tip
> Philbert
> SVK-races for sure and probably at Dodgegeeks
> Mortalitool races for sure, maybe Friday at dodgegeeks.
> wendell Friday afternoon and evening, possibly Saturday night also
> Fishnuts2



Beefie and family 4.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

andydodgegeek said:


> The race Cant's are all ready! Nice big load. If I knew how to post a picture I would. Weather forecast says it's going to be a hot week, probably be hot for the GTG. I will keep the garage closed up and the air conditioning on, should make for a good place to stay cool.


Andy, What size are the cants?


----------



## andydodgegeek

About 5-15"

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

andydodgegeek said:


> About 5-15"
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sorry for the multiple questions. For 50 and 60 cc classes which size cants will we be using? Just want to make sure I don't show up with bars that are too short!


----------



## andydodgegeek

Probably 10" or so.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Fishnuts2 said:


> Dodgegeeks
> Dieselfitter
> Jonsered racket /Dale /Adam
> Hedgerows (all 4?)
> Genius' (4 genius's?)
> Old guy
> 5r-inc
> Pele55
> Lumberjackchef
> Derrick Johnson
> Heavyfuel
> Sam-tip + Mrs Sam-tip
> Philbert
> SVK-races for sure and probably at Dodgegeeks
> Mortalitool races for sure, maybe Friday at dodgegeeks.
> wendell Friday afternoon and evening, possibly Saturday night also
> Fishnuts2



With the way work is going Friday is out of the question now. Will be up there sometime Saturday AM before the races.


----------



## svk

Looking forward to seeing you guys at the fair tomorrow. Are we still thinking about a 4:00 ish start time?


----------



## Philbert

*Guess Where Philbert Is?*













Philbert


----------



## old guy

Just got my trailer loaded and I am soaked with sweat, sure hope it's cooler tomorrow, will try to get there about 8:30 am dst.


----------



## svk

What time are folks heading over to the fair?


----------



## wendell

Like father, like son.


----------



## Philbert

*General GTG Stuff*

Brutally hot conditions - mostly stayed inside the Dodgegeeks' generously appointed, and air conditioned shop. But a few, brave souls did venture outside for a bit.



Trophies!



Carvings!



Wood!



Guys tinkering with saws!


----------



## Philbert

*A Few More . . . *



Conferencing



Posing



Being Accessible



_"A Man's Reach Should Exceed His Grasp, Or What's A Jeep For . . . ?"
_
Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Master Class in Race Chains*









Philbert


----------



## super44

Looks a bit wet over there.


----------



## svk

See you guys in a bit. Stopping by Walmart for a new rain suit on my way.


----------



## svk

The saw races were a heck of a fun time to both watch and compete in. Thanks again to Sarah and Andy for putting this all together!

It was a lot of fun to see the modded saws from both the well known builders as well as the "home brews"!

One of these days I'll be able to attend the whole event. Today was my anniversary so I had to skidaddle after a few races. Of the four saw events near me this year, two fall on my kid's birthdays, one on our anniversary, and I was coaching and my assistant was out of commission for the fourth! One of these days the calendar will be free!!!


----------



## svk

Sorry I didn't get more pictures as I was just to enthralled watching.

@Hedgerow and @mortalitool. My filter had accidentally changed to b/w and I thought it made a cool pic. Hedge with the win. 



@andydodgegeek racing himself. Left saw won.



@mortalitool and @bikemike in the top handle finals. Mike took home the hardware. 



@stihlx8 and @mortalitool. I think Nick won. 



As you can see the weather improved drastically towards the middle of the races.


----------



## stihlaficionado

Great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## svk

Andy is great. He's funny even without trying.

Andy L77 vs Nick 10-10:


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> Sorry I didn't get more pictures as I was just to enthralled watching.
> 
> @Hedgerow and @mortalitool. My filter had accidentally changed to b/w and I thought it made a cool pic. Hedge with the win.
> View attachment 515268
> 
> 
> @andydodgegeek racing himself. Left saw won.
> View attachment 515269
> 
> 
> @mortalitool and @bikemike in the top handle finals. Mike took home the hardware.
> View attachment 515270
> 
> 
> @stihlx8 and @mortalitool. I think Nick won.
> View attachment 515271
> 
> 
> As you can see the weather improved drastically towards the middle of the races.


Look how clean that trailer was. Was is the key word


----------



## svk

bikemike said:


> Look how clean that trailer was. Was is the key word


I wish I had gotten a picture of your buddy wearing the pirate hat. That was perfect for the rain!


----------



## bikemike

Ok now the races are over I put my poulan up for sale on facebook anything with a motor 2,500 or less. Asking 250 with 2 chains if anyone is interested. The black and yellow saw in the pic


----------



## Beefie

It was great seeing everyone one again and meeting some new people as well. Thanks goes out to the dodgegeeks for there hospitality and putting up with us. Looking forward to the next time. 

Beefie

Sent from my LG-UK495 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Thanks to everyone for a good weekend despite the weather. And learned a few new things as well (like remembering to make sure your fuel/oil caps are properly tightened before racing) and at the roundtable discussion at the dodgegeeks after the races.


----------



## svk

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Thanks to everyone for a good weekend despite the weather. And learned a few new things as well (like remembering to make sure your fuel/oil caps are properly tightened before racing) and at the roundtable discussion at the dodgegeeks after the races.


Saw your 2100 on video, nice cutting!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

svk said:


> Saw your 2100 on video, nice cutting!



Thanks. I've thought about having that one ported but it's such a good running one (and in decent cosmetic shape too) it's best to leave it as-is, and make sure it's got a good sharp chain on it.


----------



## Philbert

I'm thinking about a new, profit oriented venture for the Upper Midwest GTG crew: we travel to arid, drought stricken regions and offer to host a GTG. Torrential rain seems to be a certainty. Could pay for a bunch of new saws and gear!

Philbert


----------



## svk

Philbert said:


> I'm thinking about a new, profit oriented venture for the Upper Midwest GTG crew: we travel to arid, drought stricken regions and offer to host a GTG. Torrential rain seems to be a certainty. Could pay for a bunch of new saws and gear!
> 
> Philbert


No doubt!

The rain stops when I have to leave so just don't let me leave lol.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Does anybody remember what the name of the newspaper is that wanted a picture of us before the racing started?


----------



## Philbert

*Garage Sale - South Minneapolis Area
*
Saw today. Look complete. *I don't know anything else about them*. $10 each.
PM me for contact info.







Philbert


----------



## Michigan Escapee

svk said:


> No doubt!
> 
> The rain stops when I have to leave so just don't let me leave lol.



I think Douglas Adams wrote about you.  http://hitchhikers.wikia.com/wiki/Rob_McKenna

****

*Rob McKenna* is an ordinary lorry driver who can never get away from rain, and he has a log-book showing that it has rained on him every day, anywhere that he has ever been, to prove it. He was described by the scientific community as a "Quasi Supernormal Incremental Precipitation Inducer."In the novel "So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish", Arthur suggests that he could show the diary to someone, which Rob does, making the media deem him a 'Rain God' (something which he actually is) for the clouds want "to be near him, to love him, to cherish him and to water him". This windfall gives him a lucrative career, taking money from resorts and similar places in exchange for not going there.

****


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Philbert, you going to the MN State Fair this year? I'll be up there this Friday.


----------



## Philbert

I will warn the TV news anchors that you are coming back for updated photos!

Planning on going tomorrow -opening day is my favorite: the vendors are still happy to see you, and the bathrooms are still clean.

Will probably go back another day with the (grown up) kids.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Custom Fatbot stolen from Millville MN. This belongs to my friend's father. Please call authorities if you see it.


----------



## Philbert

STIHL has a nice, new trailer . . .



New products probably win't be announced until October. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/wsh/atq/5745948543.html

Just saw this and figured I would share. Huge collection of stoves and many other goodies in case anyone is interested. Next weekend is the last for this sale.


----------



## Dave25

Just stop at a garage sale and the guy had what was an old jonsered 80 concrete saw. At first I thought it was going to be a chainsaw. Has anyone seen one of these before? And if so, can they be turned into a chainsaw?


----------



## svk

Dave25 said:


> Just stop at a garage sale and the guy had what was an old jonsered 80 concrete saw. At first I thought it was going to be a chainsaw. Has anyone seen one of these before? And if so, can they be turned into a chainsaw?


If you throw a post over in the jonsered thread in the chainsaw stickies forum you will probably find the answer quickly.


----------



## Dave25

svk said:


> If you throw a post over in the jonsered thread in the chainsaw stickies forum you will probably find the answer quickly.


Ok will do, thanks


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Went with a friend to cut firewood with his dad over at their grandma's this weekend down in central WI. Since the place had been logged either a year or 2 years ago, I only had the 046/460 mishmash saw as my "big" saw. On the way out to the woods we saw this with a smaller one off-camera to the left, both dead from oak wilt. So my friend and his dad wanted me to cut this down. So I first cut off the busted off stem, then climbed up on to the stump to cut off the branch coming towards you in the first picture because I didn't trust it and I wanted to check to see of there was rot in the trunk, but nothing major, only a little in the very center after cutting it down. We got it cut up except for the big stuff, saved that for later (and a bigger bar).


----------



## mortalitool

What's up everyone? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> What's up everyone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Walking my fat azz on the treadmill while watching the World Series and catching up on here. You?


----------



## mortalitool

This and that. Been scrounging firewood with @svk 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Other than working, mowing the yard, tending to the garden, and cutting a little wood here and there recently turning all this



into this:






It's a 1/35 scale Sherman Firefly Ic Hybrid hull in WWII British Army service. Have about 20-30 more tanks, AFVs, and misc. military vehicles, all but a few are from WWII. And 40+ 1/24-25 car models from high school. Scale modeling can get as "bad" as chainsaw collecting...but it helps pass time when it's too hot (or cold) do anything outside.


----------



## svk

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Other than working, mowing the yard, tending to the garden, and cutting a little wood here and there recently turning all this
> View attachment 534440
> 
> 
> into this:
> 
> View attachment 534441
> 
> 
> View attachment 534442
> 
> It's a 1/35 scale Sherman Firefly Ic Hybrid hull in WWII British Army service. Have about 20-30 more tanks, AFVs, and misc. military vehicles, all but a few are from WWII. And 40+ 1/24-25 car models from high school. Scale modeling can get as "bad" as chainsaw collecting...but it helps pass time when it's too hot (or cold) do anything outside.


Looks good. Do you have a M10 Tank Destroyer model? My uncle spent most of WW2 in one of them.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

svk said:


> Looks good. Do you have a M10 Tank Destroyer model? My uncle spent most of WW2 in one of them.



Not yet. Tamiya just came out with a new M10 Wolverine TD kit I'd like to get. Seen pictures taken by a crewman on a WWII tank destroyer who served most of the war on a M10 and took a lot of pictures not only of his time in Europe but of basic training as well. Sadly he passed away in the late 1950's. But I would like to duplicate his M10, and he also served on a M18 Hellcat and a M36 Jackson too before the end of the war in Europe. He also got some pictures of damaged/destroyed Panzer Mk IV's and a turretless Panther tank too. Had a few relatives that were in WWII and that's why I have such a great interest in it. Built a US M3A2 half-track in honor of Grandpa on dad's side, he was a crewman on a half-track in Europe, but I don't know the exact model he was on. Grandpa on mom's side was in India helping build the new Burma Road into China. As a mechanic, one of his duties was to reassemble the military Harley motorcycles from their shipping crates and test drive them before they were sent out to where they were needed. His older brother, my great uncle, was a mechanic in the Army in Europe and told me how he saw these "strange propellerless twin-engine aircraft", Me 262 jet fighters, parked along the autobahn before Germany surrendered.


----------



## svk

Very cool. 

My uncle had his M10 shot through and destroyed twice by the Germans. I think he lost crew members both times and he was wounded in the Battle of the Bulge and received a Purple Heart. 

Many of the folks from the 899th Tank Destroyer battalion came from MN and WI. A lot of those guys saw action in every major battle in the European theater starting in North Africa then landed later in the day on D day through the Battle of the Bulge and into Germany.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

If memory serves me correctly this fellow was in the 705th TD battalion. Grandpa on dad's side was in the Battle of the Bulge too, but he didn't say much beyond that. About the only thing he did say about it was one night they heard a bunch of noise coming from the woods outside the village they were in for the night. The GI's kept challenging to no response so the quad .50's in the back of one of the half-tracks was ordered to strafe the woods. After that, there was no noise. At daybreak, a patrol went out and found a team of horses still in their harness that had they think had broken free from a wagon somewhere.


----------



## svk

Well that sucks about the horses but better safe than sorry!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

svk said:


> Well that sucks about the horses but better safe than sorry!



That's true. Unfortunately he rarely, if ever, talked about the war. Sometimes if you asked him he would talk about in the right mood or he would just randomly start talking about it for a while but when he was done, that was it until the next time he wanted to talk about it and passed away in 1994. And that's all we have, nothing was written down or recorded. My dad and his family have made requests for his dad's service records but they always came back as "unavailable", they think they may have been destroyed or lost in the 70's fire at the St. Louis records storage buildings. My great uncle on mom's side talked pretty freely about is experiences in the war but nothing was written down or recorded and we don't know where his service record is either. So all we have is what he told my relatives, I'd like to try to get it all down so we don't lose what's left. However, his brother, my grandpa, had all his service records and after his brother died his oldest son sat him down in front of a video camera and started asking about his time in the CCC, his wartime experiences and other family history. I also had a uncle who married into the family who was from Canada who was in the Canadian Army in Italy in WWII, but he never told anybody or talked about it at all. It wasn't until his funeral that some of us found out about him being in the military.


----------



## blades

Service time in a war zone on the front lines leaves a lot of scars. Most seldom speak about it even with proding, right up through the current conflicts. There are things that are still classified that can not be spoken about and I was only a contractor employee (late 60's early 70's). My middle son was in and on active lines the sand boxes among other areas- zip nada since his leaving the service.


----------



## svk

Yes I agree. My uncle had ptsd bad but of course it wasn't diagnosed in his lifetime. Most of the guys who saw bad stuff never discussed it.


----------



## blades

Son has it also.


----------



## super44

Did you guy move away???


----------



## mortalitool

Hows everyone doing? 
Anyone selling off any saws ?

Dolmars or Makitas? 

Anyone...Anyone?


----------



## Philbert

Saw this in another thread - currently on eBay (!).


Tractor PTO powered chainsaw - made in Claremont, Minnesota!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-vintag...834041?hash=item58e918bab9:g:KOQAAOSw5cNYPhY-

Philbert


----------



## 5R-INC

mortalitool said:


> Hows everyone doing?
> Anyone selling off any saws ?
> 
> Dolmars or Makitas?
> 
> Anyone...Anyone?


I have a 7300 with the 84cc big bore kit. Hd air filter and 24" dolmar branded bar. A couple 5100s I would like to part with too.


----------



## old guy

Super 44, I been trying to reach you, I left you a pm.


----------



## blades

had to look at that for a coulple minutes to figure it out- pic for the rest of it

or perhaps a different model


----------



## Philbert

Your photo looks like a saw with a hydraulic motor? I think that the eBy model is driven off of a 3-point hitch and mechanical PTO with a universal joint?

Philbert


----------



## Lowhog

Philbert said:


> Saw this in another thread - currently on eBay (!).
> View attachment 540359
> 
> Tractor PTO powered chainsaw - made in Claremont, Minnesota!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-vintag...834041?hash=item58e918bab9:g:KOQAAOSw5cNYPhY-
> 
> Philbert


 Lived in Minnesota for 24 years and never seen one. I have a matching color tractor it will fit on.


----------



## Lowhog

blades said:


> had to look at that for a coulple minutes to figure it out- pic for the rest of itView attachment 540377
> 
> or perhaps a different model


 That would be the hydraulic model.


----------



## Lowhog

I was told 51 inch bar and will cut 45-45 inch. I think if a person burned bundles of slab wood you could cut up most of the bundle while its still strapped.


----------



## hoskvarna

Lowhog said:


> Lived in Minnesota for 24 years and never seen one. I have a matching color tractor it will fit on.View attachment 540389



Is that white sand???[emoji15][emoji15]lol
Don't want that stuff!!!!


Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## sweepleader

Philbert said:


> Saw this in another thread - currently on eBay (!).
> View attachment 540359
> 
> Tractor PTO powered chainsaw - made in Claremont, Minnesota!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-vintag...834041?hash=item58e918bab9:g:KOQAAOSw5cNYPhY-
> 
> Philbert




Von Ruden still exists:
http://www.vonruden.com/a-look-at-where-weve-come-from-and-where-were-going-at-vrm/

Not far from here!


----------



## Philbert

sweepleader said:


> Von Ruden still exists


They might want to buy that saw!

Philbert


----------



## sweepleader

Philbert said:


> They might want to buy that saw!
> 
> Philbert



Well, they did not say if they were interested in it but they did note that they get parts requests every month or so and that they rarely see them complete anymore.

Their deal these days seems to be right angle gear boxes (which these saws depend on) and tooling for CNC machine tools. Those also are heavy with angle drives.


----------



## Lowhog

Homelite c51 on craigslist down by you guys for 40.00


----------



## Lowhog

Big Lake.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I've seen pneumatic (air) and electric 2-man chainsaws and pto-powered dragsaws at auctions, but have yet to see a hydraulic saw in person.


----------



## Philbert

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> . . .have yet to see a hydraulic saw in person.



Here's your chance! 

I have worked in factories that had other hydraulic powered tools, including a router. Looked just like a conventional Milwaukee woodworking router, except that it was powered by hoses. Used to cut / trim extruded aluminum parts.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Is there anyone following this thread from anywhere in MN north of Duluth other than benp?


----------



## WetGunPowder

Back in the old days Larry Anderson (the old Tilton/Jonsered rep) would bring all his dealers a tub of Dey Herring cutlets for Christmas. Yesterday Pele and I grabbed a tub and headed to North Branch in search of Larry. Needless to says he was quite surprised when we showed up at his front door! Many of you have met Larry at our shop and he told me to tell all of you Hello and wishes everyone one a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lowhog

svk said:


> Is there anyone following this thread from anywhere in MN north of Duluth other than benp?


 I'm 160 mile west of Duluth. I wish I was over there I would be looking at that stihl 064 that's on CL.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

So who here is around the twin cities or the Eau Claire area? I'm in River Falls, just off hwy 29. It'd be cool to meet some other members.


----------



## svk

I now live in the north end of the metro.


----------



## Philbert

Ryan'smilling said:


> So who here is around the twin cities or the Eau Claire area? I'm in River Falls, just off hwy 29. It'd be cool to meet some other members.


Welcome to the 'local' thread!

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

Hi Ryan, me and my wife live about 40 minutes north of St Paul. We put on some chainsaw races up at the Chisago County fair every year. Always good to have some more people join us. If you want to run some ported saws sometime feel free to pm me. I always have some wood to make into smaller pieces.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Philbert said:


> Welcome to the 'local' thread!
> 
> Philbert



Thank you, it's good to be here.


----------



## svk

Ryan'smilling said:


> Thank you, it's good to be here.


Do you ever get into the cities? I'd be happy to buy you a cup of coffee or a beer sometime.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

svk said:


> Do you ever get into the cities? I'd be happy to buy you a cup of coffee or a beer sometime.



That sounds great. I don't get in too often, but hopefully I'll make the trip a couple of times this winter. I'll drop you a line if I can find some spare time. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## svk

Ryan'smilling said:


> That sounds great. I don't get in too often, but hopefully I'll make the trip a couple of times this winter. I'll drop you a line if I can find some spare time. Thanks for the offer.


Sounds good. 

There are lots of good places over in Woodbury to meet or somewhere further in too.


----------



## 295 tramp

I live in Cohasset 80 miles NW of Duluth off hwy 2


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> There are lots of good places over in Woodbury to meet or somewhere further in too.


Woodbury my neighbor city to cottage grove


----------



## Lowhog

295 tramp said:


> I live in Cohasset 80 miles NW of Duluth off hwy 2


 North of you a good friend of mine lives in Big Falls a small logging town. He's retired from building high end log homes now. Some of his homes are in Colorado, Wisconsin and here in the lakes area.


----------



## svk

bikemike said:


> Woodbury my neighbor city to cottage grove


We should get together sometime too.

@mortalitool has some nice land to cut nearby and I am sure he wouldn't mind a little help making more firewood if any of you guys wanted to come up.


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> We should get together sometime too.
> 
> @mortalitool has some nice land to cut nearby and I am sure he wouldn't mind a little help making more firewood if any of you guys wanted to come up.


I'm game. It would make a fun Lil gtg


----------



## svk

bikemike said:


> I'm game. It would make a fun Lil gtg


Lets try to figure something out after the first of the year.

We have some saws that need to be broken in anyhow.


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> Lets try to figure something out after the first of the year.
> 
> We have some saws that need to be broken in anyhow.


I like the sound of breaking inn saws.


----------



## mortalitool

bikemike said:


> I like the sound of breaking inn saws.


There are tons of trees to be cut down and bucked up. After the first of the year we can plan a small gtg. That would be great!

There are a few saws in need of some good break in time as @svk has mentioned. Him and I are spoiled only living within minutes of each other. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Ryan'smilling said:


> So who here is around the twin cities or the Eau Claire area? I'm in River Falls, just off hwy 29. It'd be cool to meet some other members.



I'm in the south side of Pierce County down in the bluff country. I'm usually in RF once a week.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

mortalitool said:


> There are tons of trees to be cut down and bucked up. After the first of the year we can plan a small gtg. That would be great!
> 
> There are a few saws in need of some good break in time as @svk has mentioned. Him and I are spoiled only living within minutes of each other.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk




Count me in. Well, hopefully anyway. Mortalitool, do you have a tractor or skid steer at your woodlot? If not perhaps i can make mine available. I've got a Farmi winch, which makes it very easy to pull logs up to wherever you want to play with them.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I'm in the south side of Pierce County down in the bluff country. I'm usually in RF once a week.



Drop me a line sometime when your up this way. Stop by for a beer you've got a minute.


----------



## mortalitool

Ryan'smilling said:


> Count me in. Well, hopefully anyway. Mortalitool, do you have a tractor or skid steer at your woodlot? If not perhaps i can make mine available. I've got a Farmi winch, which makes it very easy to pull logs up to wherever you want to play with them.




Sounds like a plan. 
I have access to a tractor with a bucket on the front. Its very easy cutting. Literally drive up to the dead stand of trees, cut em down and buck em up and throw em in my truck. I'm not sure if i need help, but i will let a few folks know and if they are interested come on up!


----------



## bikemike

mortalitool said:


> There are tons of trees to be cut down and bucked up. After the first of the year we can plan a small gtg. That would be great!
> 
> There are a few saws in need of some good break in time as @svk has mentioned. Him and I are spoiled only living within minutes of each other.
> 
> Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


So where about are yall from? Any echos on the line up or is it the j reds n husky saws


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Ryan'smilling said:


> Drop me a line sometime when your up this way. Stop by for a beer you've got a minute.



I'm off work from Dec. 23-Jan. 2. Otherwise most weekends are open. Also have some relatives that live north off 29 between River Falls and Prescott. If you've been to Harvest Fest the past 4 or so years I'm the one with all the chainsaws over by the sawmill. They call me the "Chainsaw Guy" when they can't remember my name.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Ryan'smilling said:


> So who here is around the twin cities or the Eau Claire area? I'm in River Falls, just off hwy 29. It'd be cool to meet some other members.


I'm in Osceola-A fair number of members around here and just to the north....

It will be a while until I can pick up a saw again-but we always have a good time when we GTG!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## wendell

WetGunPowder said:


> I'm in Osceola-A fair number of members around here and just to the north....
> 
> It will be a while until I can pick up a saw again-but we always have a good time when we GTG!
> 
> Welcome aboard!


What happened?!?


----------



## crabby cooter

hi guys


----------



## crabby cooter

guess ho


----------



## WetGunPowder

wendell said:


> What happened?!?


Just a little medical setback.


----------



## beavis331

Everyone staying warm with this cold snap?


----------



## Ryan'smilling

beavis331 said:


> Everyone staying warm with this cold snap?




It's currently an even 100 degrees colder outside my house than inside. 76 by the wood stove, -25 on the deck.


----------



## svk

Hard to believe we are predicted to have a daily high of +30 by Wednesday.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

svk said:


> Hard to believe we are predicted to have a daily high of +30 by Wednesday.



No kidding. That's 55 degrees warmer than it was an hour ago!


----------



## Philbert

svk said:


> Hard to believe we are predicted to have a daily high of +30 by Wednesday.


Have to re-tune your saws?

Philbert


----------



## old guy

Philbert said:


> Welcome to the 'local' thread!
> 
> Philbert


Philbert is our local chain Guru, also known as the missing link.


----------



## crabby cooter

it's a few degrees below cold in augusta


----------



## bikemike

beavis331 said:


> Everyone staying warm with this cold snap?


No. A ice cube feels warm now


----------



## crabby cooter




----------



## crabby cooter




----------



## WetGunPowder

crabby cooter said:


>


That would make a nice avatar for you CC!


----------



## bikemike

That's when I like nippy


----------



## WetGunPowder

Who is up for an old fashioned "safety meeting" at T-Dwags one evening the middle of next week?


----------



## Ryan'smilling

WetGunPowder said:


> Who is up for an old fashioned "safety meeting" at T-Dwags one evening the middle of next week?



Sorry, I'm kinda new here. Who is this T-Dwags, and where do I find his place?

Also, I think I know what you're talking about when you say "safety-meeting", but having worked in restaurants, I just want to clarify that you're talking about cutting wood, not standing in a walk-in cooler passing around a one-hitter, right?


----------



## WetGunPowder

Ryan'smilling said:


> Sorry, I'm kinda new here. Who is this T-Dwags, and where do I find his place?
> 
> Also, I think I know what you're talking about when you say "safety-meeting", but having worked in restaurants, I just want to clarify that you're talking about cutting wood, not standing in a walk-in cooler passing around a one-hitter, right?


Basically a BS session at an establishment in Grantsburg, WI.


----------



## WetGunPowder

AS Council Meeting (aka safety meeting) Tuesday night at T-Dwags in Grantsburg. 6-6:30.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Me and Sarah are planning to be there tomorrow.


----------



## bikemike

Burr that wind is windy today


----------



## JimMorrison

Three days in a row. Sucks. Peak was around 70 mph today.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

I'd like to come, but the 2 hour drive home afterwards might be fun (sarcastically speaking)...


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Sick [emoji22] [emoji35]


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Looks like a charity cut at Denny's has been scheduled for Feb 26, folks! Sharpen your log splitter hands! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve NW WI

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Looks like a charity cut at Denny's has been scheduled for Feb 26, folks! Sharpen your log splitter hands!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Boo. Have a conflict that day. Not going, but have a long tradition with good friends.


----------



## Philbert

Flash Sale Alert - Granberg

Was at a NT retail outlet today, and they were having their 50% off clearance price clearance sale today.

That made Granberg '_Brake-N-Mend'_s about $18, and 12V Sharpeners anout$12. Stones also on clearance.





Burnsville store also has an abused Oregon 510 display grinder for $150, but missing so many parts that it might only be a good deal if you had a 'dead' one for parts.

They would not say how long the sales lasts, but wanted to share the opportunity in case anyone who lives near a NT store is interested in these ('_File-N-Guide_' was not marked down or on clearance)

Philbert


----------



## old guy

I have one of those break & mends, genuine Vice- grip, bought it 45 years ago, or thereabouts.


----------



## beavis331

Philbert said:


> Flash Sale Alert - Granberg
> 
> Was at a NT retail outlet today, and they were having their 50% off clearance price clearance sale today.
> 
> That made Granberg '_Brake-N-Mend'_s about $18, and 12V Sharpeners anout$12. Stones also on clearance.
> View attachment 555513
> 
> View attachment 555514
> 
> 
> Burnsville store also has an abused Oregon 510 display grinder for $150, but missing so many parts that it might only be a good deal if you had a 'dead' one for parts.
> 
> They would not say how long the sales lasts, but wanted to share the opportunity in case anyone who lives near a NT store is interested in these ('_File-N-Guide_' was not marked down or on clearance)
> 
> Philbert



By NT do you mean northern tool?


----------



## hoskvarna

Philbert said:


> Flash Sale Alert - Granberg
> 
> Was at a NT retail outlet today, and they were having their 50% off clearance price clearance sale today.
> 
> That made Granberg '_Brake-N-Mend'_s about $18, and 12V Sharpeners anout$12. Stones also on clearance.
> View attachment 555513
> 
> View attachment 555514
> 
> 
> Burnsville store also has an abused Oregon 510 display grinder for $150, but missing so many parts that it might only be a good deal if you had a 'dead' one for parts.
> 
> They would not say how long the sales lasts, but wanted to share the opportunity in case anyone who lives near a NT store is interested in these ('_File-N-Guide_' was not marked down or on clearance)
> 
> Philbert



Morning all
Philbert would it be possible to get one of those break and mend tools for me?
I can paypal you or bring to gtg in April.
Thanks .Mark


----------



## Philbert

hoskvarna said:


> Morning all
> Philbert would it be possible to get one of those break and mend tools for me?


Sorry Mark - there are none close by me; I was passing by that one for work. Didn't mean to tease anyone - just wanted to give folks a 'heads up' if they live near or pass by one. 

Maybe if someone else checks it out they can pick one up for Mark?

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

Ok, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ryan'smilling

I could use a break and mend for sure. My dealer just charged me way too much to spin up some 92DL loops from some clearance RS chain they had laying around. Could have bought a couple of those for what they charged me.


----------



## svk

If I get around one I'll put out an all call and pick up whatever you guys need.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

svk said:


> If I get around one I'll put out an all call and pick up whatever you guys need.



That'd be swell. If you do, I'm good for a break and mend!


----------



## svk

Just chatted with philbert. Ironically I was within 5 minutes of him but now am an hour away. I can check the store up here maybe this weekend.


----------



## Philbert

hoskvarna said:


> Morning all
> Philbert would it be possible to get one of those break and mend tools for me?





hoskvarna said:


> Ok, thanks


We worked something out for you Mark. Will bring to GTG. 

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

Philbert said:


> We worked something out for you Mark. Will bring to GTG.
> 
> Philbert



Sweet thank you [emoji4] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kevin j

How well do these work? 3/8 LP, .325, 3/8, .404 ?

I have a good breaker, but need a spinner. Is the NT one worth it, or is it typical china HF quality?
Where get the links and rivets?
I might only use it a couple times a year, but have some uses. I would not spend $40, but $15 I could see, if it works.


----------



## Philbert

The Granberg hand held tool, IMO, is not a substitute for a decent, bench top spinner and breaker. It is OK for occasional use, and nice to have as a field tool. I have one, but would not recommend it for someone making loops off of a roll on a regular basis.

That said, if you can find one of the clearance ones, it might be worth trying for what you describe. You should be able to get your money back on Craig'sList or the Trading Post if you don't like it - low risk investment.

The Granberg _Break-N-Mend_ is made in the USA if than makes a difference.

I order Oregon/Carlton presets and tie straps from Bailey's, usually when I am placing another order. I get STIHL parts from my local STIHL dealer. You can sometimes find chain parts on eBay, or other mail order places.

Philbert


----------



## svk

Hey everyone. 

Does anyone have a stock 346 OE? I'd like to run one and would be happy to set up a mini gtg if anyone nearby has one. Other saws welcome too.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

svk said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Does anyone have a stock 346 OE? I'd like to run one and would be happy to set up a mini gtg if anyone nearby has one. Other saws welcome too.



@old guy 

Jon, do you have a stock OE?


----------



## JimMorrison

I have one, it's nothing special, but it runs good. Haven't been to a GTG yet. Maybe it's time I did.


----------



## beavis331

@svk 

Are you thinking of swapping your 350 over to 346 jug and piston?
I picked up two junker 350's I planned to do it to but haven't found the time yet.


----------



## svk

Actually I was hoping to run my 241 against one stock for stock. I think the 346 will be faster but want to see for sure.


----------



## old guy

Iv'e got a stock oe Steve, it does have a gasket delete & muff mod tho.


----------



## JimMorrison

Pretty sure mine is all stock. Muffler has not been touched. Should be good example for comparison. Lots of use but well maintained.


----------



## old guy

I also have a completly stock 353


----------



## svk

Let's find a time to meet up guys. I'll bring my muff modded/Chinese cylinder 350 also and we can have a midweight shootout.

Jim, would you be up to driving a bit north of Minneapolis yo Lino Lakes? Looks like it's about 2:30 from you.


----------



## JimMorrison

Should be fun. I am not around this next weekend but maybe after that.


----------



## JimMorrison

No problem driving north. I have family in the Metro still. I was just up there for the cycle show.


----------



## Dieseldash

Wish I was closer. I'm a big fan of hot 45-50cc saws. We visit my in-laws lake place near Battle Lake, MN every summer. My NE 346xp might need a road trip.


----------



## svk

I'm booked up for the next couple weekends. Let me look at the calendar and see what's open. If we do it in March there's a better chance of good weather too.


----------



## JimMorrison

I am in.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Keep me posted as well. Not sure if I can make it, but if we're going a small saw shootout, I've got a Shindaiwa 488, Dolmar 421, and Stihl 261cm to throw in the mix


----------



## old guy

I'm only 10 minutes from Lino Lakes, so.


----------



## JimMorrison

This seems like a good idea. With all the different versions of the 346, a hands on comparison would be informative.


----------



## svk

Anyone have a ported 346 to bring too?


----------



## old guy

I've got an oe that I ported myself, I have 2 ne's with gasket delete's & muff mods & the oe with gasket delete & muff mod, a stock 353, a poulan 5020, a shindaiwa 488, a poulan 2900 46 c/c ported by me.
And now I have 550xp, Put a tank thru the 550 today, I may have a new favorite 50 c/c saw.


----------



## svk

old guy said:


> Put a tank thru the 550 today, I may have a new favorite 50 c/c saw.


Port it and you can remove the word "may".


----------



## JimMorrison

It gets better and better.


----------



## svk

So I am thinking that everyone shows up with 40-50 cc saws (and whatever others you want to bring are welcome too) and come equipped with a good round ground chisel chain and 14-16" bar. That way we are more looking to showcase the power of the engine versus getting into chain dynamics.

I have good chains for low pro, .325, and 3/8 all sharpened by the same guy as well for consistency that anyone would be welcome to use.


----------



## JimMorrison

No race chains here. 3/8 .050 full chisel and sharpened with the handcrank style. I know from reading here that this is not the fastest chain for this saw. It is what I am set up to sharpen though.


----------



## old guy

Most of my chains are square filed, I may have to stay home.


----------



## Philbert

(You old square!)

Philbert


----------



## old guy

Philbert said:


> (You old square!)
> 
> Philbert


Says the "missing link"


----------



## svk

Bring them like they are. I have plenty of chain!

Bring that 357. I like that one


----------



## mortalitool

Sounds like a fun time with 40-50 cc class saws. @svk and I live very close to each other so we have been kicking around the idea to have it at my house or at my Grandpas. Both are in Lino Lakes.


----------



## old guy

Which one of you is just west of Lino and has saws on craigslist ocassionaly?


----------



## svk

Neither? Nick is SE Lino and I don't usually sell saws.


----------



## mortalitool

old guy said:


> Which one of you is just west of Lino and has saws on craigslist ocassionaly?



i have saws for sale on the CL but always have the town listed for circle pines or lino lakes. There is a guy who sells saws in Blaine. Never met him or inquired on any of his saws though. 

Anyone want to buy a Husky 350 with muffler mod?!!?!?!!? hahahahaha


----------



## svk

mortalitool said:


> Anyone want to buy a Husky 350 with muffler mod?!!?!?!!? hahahahaha



Might be a twin for sale soon. We could sell them as a pair lol.


----------



## JimMorrison

You guys are gonna host so you got to pick the date. Let me know if there is anything I can bring or do to help. I can come early to help set up or just bring a big box of doughnuts, whatever you need. I also have a ported 357 I will bring for fun, but I doubt that will be much of a 346 comparison. I am actually looking forward to the small saws the most.


----------



## svk

My soccer coaching season starts soon so I can't commit 100 percent until they post dates. But tentatively does 3/18 or 3/19 work?


----------



## JimMorrison

Yes, that should work for me. April is way busy.


----------



## Philbert

*Look Who I Just Ran Into At Menard's !!!


*
The Jonsered family!!!

Philbert


----------



## beavis331

Philbert said:


> *Look Who I Just Ran Into At Menard's !!!
> 
> View attachment 562409
> *
> The Jonsered family!!!
> 
> Philbert


Yep I was in the one in Willmar and met that family earlier this week!


----------



## Ronaldo

Philbert said:


> *Look Who I Just Ran Into At Menard's !!!
> 
> View attachment 562409
> *
> The Jonsered family!!!
> 
> Philbert


Not sure just yet how I feel about that. I like the idea of selling them through real dealers.

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimMorrison

Have we gotten any closer to nailing down the date, for the small saw comparison? If March 18-19 doesn't work, the next weekend that works for me is April 15-16. Could do a one day on April first.


----------



## Philbert

Ronaldo said:


> Not sure just yet how I feel about that. I like the idea of selling them through real dealers.


Looks like they are being treated like Poulan by the corporate parent. They are already sold thru TSC. This let's Menard's compete a bit more with stores like Lowes. I don't expect to see the pro models there, but it still stinks for long time Jonsered dealers. 

Philbert


----------



## svk

JimMorrison said:


> Have we gotten any closer to nailing down the date, for the small saw comparison? If March 18-19 doesn't work, the next weekend that works for me is April 15-16. Could do a one day on April first.


I need to get my two soccer schedules together and see what's open. Will try to nail that down soon!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Was in Menard's in Red Wing today, only J-red they had was a string trimmer.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

EAB is now officially in Goodhue County, just across the river in MN from me.

http://www.republican-eagle.com/new...rer-found-barn-bluff-tree-quarantine-declared


----------



## svk

It's interesting that eab kind of leapfrogged from the southern part of the state up to Superior WI and now is backfilling.


----------



## 295 tramp

Any word or interest in staples gtg this year


----------



## svk

295 tramp said:


> Any word or interest in staples gtg this year


Was wondering that too. We are still hoping to do a small saw shootout in late march and don't want to steal his thunder if he's planning one as well.


----------



## mortalitool

295 tramp said:


> Any word or interest in staples gtg this year



sup tramp!


----------



## 295 tramp

Finishing up on Daves custom s10 then diving into a full resto on my mall 7 g


----------



## mortalitool

@snuffbandit


----------



## JimMorrison

I'm guessing this weekend is out and now have a different commitment. Hope to still do it sometime later.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Svk it's not quite a M10 TD, but close, a M36B1 Jackson TD. Got a few more projects to get done then maybe I can finally get an M10 kit.


----------



## svk

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Svk it's not quite a M10 TD, but close, a M36B1 Jackson TD. Got a few more projects to get done then maybe I can finally get an M10 kit.
> 
> View attachment 566611
> 
> 
> View attachment 566610


Awesome!

Ironically, I was looking through my uncle's box of items I have including his purple heart earlier tonight. I hadn't looked at that stuff in nearly a year.


----------



## Philbert

My local (Saint Paul) ECHO dealer is advertising 20% off all ECHO power equipment in stock on April 1. Called to make sure that it was not an April Fool's joke. Does not apply to accessories. Folks might want to check with their local dealers if interested in anything.

Philbert


----------



## Ryan'smilling

Say, I'm wondering if anyone is interested in making some slabs for a neighbor of mine. He's got a couple of oak logs 48" diameter (allegedly) by 10' long that he wants slabbed up. I'm located about an hour East of the twin cities. PM me if you or someone you know is interested. I told him he'd be looking at $4-500 as a ballpark.


----------



## crabby cooter

maybe


----------



## WetGunPowder

crabby cooter said:


> maybe



A good time was had by all on that day!

JD was a little skinnier back then!!


----------



## andydodgegeek

I am still alive. I have not been on here in a long time. Saturday, July 22 at about 4 pm we will be having our 5th year of Chainsaw Racing at the Chisago County Fair. It is always a good time and everyone is invited to come and play. We have classes for stock, woods ported, and new this year will be an additional unlimited class. Might try a few different things to keep everyone on their toes. If you can make it great, if you can let me know, even better. Thanks


----------



## sweepleader

Interested but my calendar has July 22 on Saturday...


----------



## andydodgegeek

Whoops, you are correct it is Saturday July 22.


----------



## svk

Last year was an absolute blast. Hoping to attend again this year. 

I mentioned this to Sarah as well. If you could do a 35 cc and under class for rear handle saws that would be cool sort of like the mighty mite races but open to all brands. 

I like the three tier system. You could call unlimited class the Matt and Adam grudge match lol.


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> Last year was an absolute blast. Hoping to attend again this year.
> 
> I mentioned this to Sarah as well. If you could do a 35 cc and under class for rear handle saws that would be cool sort of like the mighty mite races but open to all brands.
> 
> I like the three tier system. You could call unlimited class the Matt and Adam grudge match lol.


Sheet. Top handles should be able to run in that class too. Sounds like a couple more echo 355t will be running again and my old 360t. Plus I got my new 22.3 cc stihl to try for fart n giggles. Count me in I'm going


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Just got in a semi load of brand new cottonwood pallets at work. The warehouse sure smells nice now...


----------



## svk

bikemike said:


> Sheet. Top handles should be able to run in that class too. Sounds like a couple more echo 355t will be running again and my old 360t. Plus I got my new 22.3 cc stihl to try for fart n giggles. Count me in I'm going


I thought that it would be more fair to have the top handles in their own class?


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> I thought that it would be more fair to have the top handles in their own class?


Yeah that too buttttt if the old echo lays the smack down on a couple new echos and nick stockels worked over 200t then might let it get spanked by a rear handle saw


----------



## mortalitool

bikemike said:


> Yeah that too buttttt if the old echo lays the smack down on a couple new echos and nick stockels worked over 200t then might let it get spanked by a rear handle saw


My 200tee is barely worked over. Its just a black one now. [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

Cordless (battery) class?

Philbert


----------



## bikemike

Philbert said:


> Cordless (battery) class?
> 
> Philbert


Think the are running those near the prius display lol


----------



## bikemike

Philbert said:


> Cordless (battery) class?
> 
> Philbert


Do you have the new husky battery saw?
I heard lots of great reviews on the husky top handle, after the battery gets charged and cycled a few times they go longer than any gas top handle saw


----------



## Philbert

bikemike said:


> Do you have the new husky battery saw?


http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...20v-lithium-cordless-battery-chainsaw.310665/

Philbert


----------



## bikemike

Philbert said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...20v-lithium-cordless-battery-chainsaw.310665/
> 
> Philbert


Man oh man Phil that was a cool demo you gto to try. Do you get to keep the saw after putting it to the test and and thorough evaluation? What's the battery and charger cost for it?


----------



## bikemike

Philbert said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...20v-lithium-cordless-battery-chainsaw.310665/
> 
> Philbert


Also is it a variable speed or on and off? 
How much for saw kit? Could make for a cool 120 longboard project


----------



## Philbert

bikemike said:


> What's the battery and charger cost for it?


MSRP is $299, with 2.0 Ah battery and rapid charger. It is available on a few sites, and should be available at TSC and HD soon.

I will bring it to some GTGs for folks to try out.

Philbert


----------



## bikemike

Philbert said:


> MSRP is $299, with 2.0 Ah battery and rapid charger. It is available on a few sites, and should be available at TSC and HD soon.
> 
> I will bring it to some GTGs for folks to try out.
> 
> Philbert


I call first dibs


----------



## dieselfitter

svk said:


> I thought that it would be more fair to have the top handles in their own class?


How does the location of the handle make it more fair?


----------



## svk

dieselfitter said:


> How does the location of the handle make it more fair?


Last year they did one handed races. It's a hell of a lot tougher to make cuts one handed on a top handle than two hands on a rear handle.


----------



## bikemike

dieselfitter said:


> How does the location of the handle make it more fair?


Leverage and those saws don't run like a typical rear handle saw.
Top handle saws are a breed of there own. Had my echo out dead wooding pines and taking down lots of boxelder today. It's was going like a bat out of hell


----------



## bikemike

dieselfitter said:


> How does the location of the handle make it more fair?


IL borrow you a saw for the races but you can't race against me


----------



## svk

dieselfitter said:


> How does the location of the handle make it more fair?


Hey Tim-

How are those ribbons coming along? Are you making participation trophies for guys who can't get their saws started on race day too?


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> Hey Tim-
> 
> How are those ribbons coming along? Are you making participation trophies for guys who can't get their saws started on race day too?


That's funny chit. Time is going too slow. Waiting for race day


----------



## svk

On a more serious note I hope everyone survived the storms this morning. 

I'm up at the cabin where we just had rain but neighbors back home sent me pictures and every house in the neighborhood will be getting new siding and roofing. My west wall looks like someone shot it with buckshot. First HO insurance claim for me ever.


----------



## bikemike

svk said:


> On a more serious note I hope everyone survived the storms this morning.
> 
> I'm up at the cabin where we just had rain but neighbors back home sent me pictures and every house in the neighborhood will be getting new siding and roofing. My west wall looks like someone shot it with buckshot. First HO insurance claim for me ever.


Wish I had some tree damage and hail was corn kernel size. Why is mother nature so scared of me


----------



## Philbert

Neighbor. Did a little 40V (pole saw), and planning a little 120V (main stem) cleanup.

This happened yesterday, but now she has 67,000 other Xcel customers ahead of her, 'cause she still has power, even though the line is on the ground.

Philbert


----------



## bikemike

Philbert said:


> View attachment 584499
> 
> 
> Neighbor. Did a little 40V (pole saw), and planning a little 120V (main stem) cleanup.
> I'd clear those lines if I were there.
> This happened yesterday, but now she has 67,000 other Xcel customers ahead of her, 'cause she still has power, even though the line is on the ground.
> 
> Philbert


----------



## bikemike

Philbert said:


> View attachment 584499
> 
> 
> Neighbor. Did a little 40V (pole saw), and planning a little 120V (main stem) cleanup.
> 
> This happened yesterday, but now she has 67,000 other Xcel customers ahead of her, 'cause she still has power, even though the line is on the ground.
> 
> Philbert


You need a voltage sign as a profile pic


----------



## svk

That hail is interesting stuff. It was able to puncture window screens and the roof on my patio set but didn't crack any unprotected windows or the table on my glass patio set.

Neighbor's camper had both skylights blown out by hail and it cracked the safety glass on side window as well. Other neighbor had that corrugated fiberglass roofing on his porch and that looks like a sieve now.


----------



## sweepleader

"Xcell Staging Area ->" Signs all around Ridgedale, swung in this morning. There were at least 100 boom trucks, electrical service trucks in the south parking lot, all different colors. Looks like Xcell is spending some of their spare cash.


----------



## Philbert

*Chainsaw Races July 22!!!*

Just a reminder - Organized by the Redneck Chainsaw Racers (via the 'Dodgegeeks'), Low key, lots of fun:

July 22, 2017

"5th annual event at the Chicago county Fair at Rush City - we hope to see you all there! It is always a good time and everyone is invited to come and play. 

This year, we will have classes for stock, woods ported, and new this year will be an additional unlimited class. We might try a few different things to keep everyone on their toes. 

Please plan to arrive between 2 & 3 if you are racing- this allows time to sign in, get our classes put together, and have time to chat a bit before getting started. If you're not there before 3, you will have to park in general parking as the parade will have begun. The fair schedule says 430 start, but we pretty much start whenever the parade ends. 430 is a good time to plan on if you're there to spectate only! If you can make it - great, if you can let us know, even better! Thanks- we look forward to seeing you there!"

Here's a link to the website for the fair schedule...http://www.chisagocountyfair.org/fair-schedule.html

Also on the Redneck Saw Racers Facebook Page.

Philbert


----------



## bikemike

Ima going Philbert. Bring my old friend pete posibly too


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Looks like it's shaping up to be a nice day!






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

Not here 
93 and 109 heat index 
Uuuggghhh


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## bikemike

T minus 24 hrs n 8 minutes


----------



## Philbert

*Great Day at the Chisago County (MN) Fair!
*
It was like a mini-GTG! Thanks to the Dodgegeeks (and all) who organized this, and made it look easy to pull off.

Will post some photos in a few groups:

*Saws
*







Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*People*








Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Races - 1*









Pbilbert


----------



## Philbert

*Races - 2*






Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*County Fair*







Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Before and After*





Philbert


----------



## Sepia

Pretty sure I spotted a 262xp in there. Great pictures!


----------



## bikemike

I had a blast at the race. Good turn out. Good crowd and some very close call races. Looking forward to the next time


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Great pics, Philbert!! So glad you caught a few local pics too! [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoskvarna

Happy birthday Andy [emoji512][emoji322][emoji320]


Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


----------



## Philbert

hoskvarna said:


> Happy birthday Andy


+1

Philbert


----------



## andydodgegeek

Thanks!


----------



## Ronaldo

hoskvarna said:


> Happy birthday Andy [emoji512][emoji322][emoji320]
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskvarna Hills


+2

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert

*Twin City Saw moving
*
Somewhat of an institution on University Avenue in Saint Paul (4th generation family owned/operated), Twin City Saw is moving a few miles away to 2169 Energy Park Drive, near Raymond (a few blocks East of 280). The store started BC (before chainsaws; or at least before they became popular): crosscuts saws, circular saws, bandsaws, etc. First a McCulloch chainsaw dealer, they moved on to STIHL, Jonsered, and Husqvarna, and for a while were the largest STIHL dealer in the state. 

They will be open through August 26, then reopen at the new place September 5. They did not want people to freak out if they drove by and saw (no pun intended) the familiar sign down.

Sifting through decades of saw stuff packed in the shop, they also said that they do not have time for any type of clearance or moving sale, so they are packing it all up, and will sort it out at the new place.

Philbert


----------



## bikemike

Philbert said:


> *Twin City Saw moving
> *
> Somewhat of an institution on University Avenue in Saint Paul (4th generation family owned/operated), Twin City Saw is moving a few miles away to 2169 Energy Park Drive, near Raymond (a few blocks East of 280). The store started BC (before chainsaws; or at least before they became popular): crosscuts saws, circular saws, bandsaws, etc. First a McCulloch chainsaw dealer, they moved on to STIHL, Jonsered, and Husqvarna, and for a while were the largest STIHL dealer in the state.
> 
> They will be open through August 26, then reopen at the new place September 5. They did not want people to freak out if they drove by and saw (no pun intended) the familiar sign down.
> 
> Sifting through decades of saw stuff packed in the shop, they also said that they do not have time for any type of clearance or moving sale, so they are packing it all up, and will sort it out at the new place.
> 
> Philbert


Thanks for the heads up Phil


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Bump. Got a nice picture of downtown Osceola, WI from a unique vantage point yesterday.




The vantage point being looking out the cab window of this:




Bought a cab ride aboard MNTX 325, a 1966 EMD SDP-40 belonging to the Minnesota Transportation Museum's Osceola & St. Croix Railroad. Rode out to Marine on St. Croix and back. It was well worth the price.


----------



## WetGunPowder

What? No picture of Boyd's Outdoor Power? Shoulda went east instead of west!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

WetGunPowder said:


> What? No picture of Boyd's Outdoor Power? Shoulda went east instead of west!!!



Well when I asked about a getting a cab ride I said I'd take anything available, but the Pumpkin Trains were the only thing going east all day and the folks at the depot recommended the trip west. However, I have seen the shop in YouTube videos of other cab rides going to Dresser. I do have some videos posted to Facebook, when I get time I'll try to get some of them here.


----------



## super44

West is much more scenic if you get to cross the river.


----------



## WetGunPowder

super44 said:


> West is much more scenic if you get to cross the river.


True-but you don't get the view of the backlot at the shop!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

If this works this is coming back into Wisconsin from Minnesota across the river. (It's from Facebook)


----------



## Philbert

Damn! Next GTG Griz is gonna show up in striped overalls!

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Philbert said:


> Damn! Next GTG Griz is gonna show up in striped overalls!
> 
> Philbert



Actually I think someone already beat me to it, but can't remember if it was a GTG or charity cut for Interfaith Caregivers.


----------



## super44

The crickets are kind of loud in here.


----------



## Philbert

Keep an eye on this thread too:

https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...burnett-county-wi.210227/page-74#post-6525205

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

super44 said:


> The crickets are kind of loud in here.



Can't hear any crickets here. Just 3 EMD prime movers idling. (the new GE stuff sounds OK but nothing beats these old EMD GP/SD series)


----------



## TALLGUY

Philbert said:


> *Twin City Saw moving
> *
> Somewhat of an institution on University Avenue in Saint Paul (4th generation family owned/operated), Twin City Saw is moving a few miles away to 2169 Energy Park Drive, near Raymond (a few blocks East of 280). The store started BC (before chainsaws; or at least before they became popular): crosscuts saws, circular saws, bandsaws, etc. First a McCulloch chainsaw dealer, they moved on to STIHL, Jonsered, and Husqvarna, and for a while were the largest STIHL dealer in the state.
> 
> They will be open through August 26, then reopen at the new place September 5. They did not want people to freak out if they drove by and saw (no pun intended) the familiar sign down.
> 
> Sifting through decades of saw stuff packed in the shop, they also said that they do not have time for any type of clearance or moving sale, so they are packing it all up, and will sort it out at the new place.
> 
> Philbert


Rihm Kenworth also has moved from University Avenue as well. They are one of the oldest KW dealers in the country. They split into two new locations. I am guessing university AVE will see a major facelift in the next few years or become a ghost town. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WetGunPowder

TALLGUY said:


> Rihm Kenworth also has moved from University Avenue as well. They are one of the oldest KW dealers in the country. They split into two new locations. I am guessing university AVE will see a major facelift in the next few years or become a ghost town.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Redevelopment with the light rail running right down University Ave..............


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Bump:
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=322562&share_fid=16367&share_type=t

6th annual Chainsaw Races at Chisago County Fair 7/21/18

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Bump:
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=322562&share_fid=16367&share_type=t
> 
> 6th annual Chainsaw Races at Chisago County Fair 7/21/18
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Here's the link that skips the Tapatalk involvement. 

https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...-races-at-chisago-county-fair-7-21-18.322562/


----------



## woodyman

I have one saw that still runs and it's woods ported I think.If I could get up there would I have to run against a hot saw in the modified class?I am old now and my chain is not the sharpest.


----------



## old guy

woodyman said:


> I have one saw that still runs and it's woods ported I think.If I could get up there would I have to run against a hot saw in the modified class?I am old now and my chain is not the sharpest.


Hey, Woodyman, my new digs are just off 25 at 82nd st., I too have considerable age & some saws, maybe we should get together.


----------



## woodyman

old guy said:


> Hey, Woodyman, my new digs are just off 25 at 82nd st., I too have considerable age & some saws, maybe we should get together.


I am down 16 on 85 between 23&11.Are you going up to Harris on the 21st?I have been away from this site for about 6 years but still remember a few guys and gals.I was up helping Denny in Danbury a few times and miss it.I am semi-retarded now and have a little more time for things.I remember one GTG at JD'S In Grantsberg a few years back and about 50 people showed up that was a lot of fun.


----------



## old guy

Yeah, I'll be going up. I looked up your directions, we can't be more'n 6 miles apart.


----------



## wendell

woodyman said:


> I am down 16 on 85 between 23&11.Are you going up to Harris on the 21st?I have been away from this site for about 6 years but still remember a few guys and gals.I was up helping Denny in Danbury a few times and miss it.I am semi-retarded now and have a little more time for things.I remember one GTG at JD'S In Grantsberg a few years back and about 50 people showed up that was a lot of fun. View attachment 661870


That's some good memories!


----------



## woodyman

wendell said:


> That's some good memories!


That is when that long haired,beady eyed guy in the middle that looked like he just walked out of the woods showed up and kicked every ones ass.


----------



## old guy

woodyman said:


> That is when that long haired,beady eyed guy in the middle that looked like he just walked out of the woods showed up and kicked every ones ass.


Oh, if you've been away for 6 years you'll find you can get yer ass kicked from all sides now, ask me how I know.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek

Well, you'll be competing with the likes of several of us who are in the same boat. [emoji3]


woodyman said:


> I have one saw that still runs and it's woods ported I think.If I could get up there would I have to run against a hot saw in the modified class?I am old now and my chain is not the sharpest.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Bump. Me (in the hi-viz green shirt) cutting wood in a rather different way at a small threashing show over the weekend.




Most of the lumber, planks and timbers cut over the weekend and the slabwood in the background.


----------



## Wood Doctor

Last time I saw a setup like this was at a county fair. Naturally, some guy brought in a bunch of walnut logs from residential property that was full of nails here and there. Sparks flew and the cutting blade was changed three times. I trust you ran into no nails here. Those big cutters cost and arm and a leg. Suddenly the "free" boards become expensive.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Wood Doctor said:


> Last time I saw a setup like this was at a county fair. Naturally, some guy brought in a bunch of walnut logs from residential property that was full of nails here and there. Sparks flew and the cutting blade was changed three times. I trust you ran into no nails here. Those big cutters cost and arm and a leg. Suddenly the "free" boards become expensive.



Couple of years ago, we did hit a nail but the teeth then were wore out and in need of replacing and the nail didn't do much to the teeth. We sharpened the blade as best we could and made it through the weekend. That winter the owner had the blade hammered and new teeth and inserts put in. That was about 3-4 years ago, the new teeth do need to be resharpened now. But we haven't hit anything since.


----------



## Wood Doctor

I will never forget that miserable ripping demonstration when it happened. The owner of the saw was there. The nails he cut through were sometimes as big as drift pins, and perhaps they were. He shipped the ruined blades to a saw blade repair shop in South Dakota. I imagine that he dropped over a grand to repair them with new cutters or he just bought new blades.

I am really glad that you did not have anything like that occur at your thrashing show. Two thumps up!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

The owner here sent the blade to Rice, MN to someone there who can work on circular mill blades. Will have to say hammering/repairing saw blades is probably a dying art nowadays.


----------



## Ronaldo

Andy and Sarah.....did a bunch of bucking today with the 288 we got from you. I put 3 tanks thru it this morning. Love it for the big stuff. It pull this 32 incher with no trouble.












Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## super44

Chirp, chirp, chirp.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Been out and about when it's not raining. These were down in Alma, WI.


----------



## Philbert

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> These were down in Alma, WI.


Just like Lionel, but bigger!

Philbert


----------



## super44

We went thru Alma in May while doing the "100 mile garage sale". I did not find any chainsaws to bring home with me.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Philbert said:


> Just like Lionel, but bigger!
> 
> Philbert



You should see the Cat D9 when it is on top of the coal pile behind the 2 locomotives (this is only about 1/2-2/3 of the height of the pile). Looks like a toy up there.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

This one was on an industrial spur along the river off Warner/Childs Rd in St. Paul near Dayton's Bluff.


----------



## Philbert

How many quarts in an oil change?

Philbert


----------



## sweepleader

http://cs.trains.com/trn/f/111/p/73214/884880.aspx

The lube oil doesent get changed too often, unless major contamination happens (from fuel or cooling water). On the older EMDs, there is usually some getting past the rings in the cylinder, and it usually goes out the stack (and coats*EVERYTHING* in oil). Just keeping the oil topped off and doing an oil analysis every so often is usually enough to keep them going, a package of oil additives may need to be added if analysis shows it's needed.

Keep in mind, the average locomotive engine crankcase holds between 200-300 gallons of lube oil, changing oil in just a few locomotives gets expensive very quickly.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

If this works this is a horn show from a GP38-2 I got last year.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Grizz-Are you checking out the 4014 while it's in town????


----------



## WiscWoody

Hello from Winter WI, a great place to scrounge for wood in the north woods of Wisconsin.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

WetGunPowder said:


> Grizz-Are you checking out the 4014 while it's in town????



I did.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Here's some more of 4014. Weighs 1.25 million pounds and is 132 feet long. It's an impressive machine even when not moving.


----------



## Philbert

Think it's 'modded'?

Philbert


----------



## WiscWoody

I see it’s in St Paul, my old hometown.


----------



## kevin j

coincidentally I saw the steamer yesterday south of Mora. i was just passing over a bridge and it was moving on the track underneath. quite a crowd of people Just on the highway out in the middle of the woods


----------



## WetGunPowder

kevin j said:


> coincidentally I saw the steamer yesterday south of Mora. i was just passing over a bridge and it was moving on the track underneath. quite a crowd of people Just on the highway out in the middle of the woods


It is amazing the cult type following that the UP steam trains have when they are on the rails!


----------



## Philbert

You guys got trees down? Hard to tell from the TV (DISH keeps losing signal!).

Philbert


----------



## WetGunPowder

Not bad here. Storm went between us and Denny. Southeast from Pine City-south of Grantsburg-east of Luck and Balsam Lake to Turtle Lake. Reports of Cat 1 hurricane winds. Not a pretty sight!


----------



## Ryan'smilling

WetGunPowder said:


> Not bad here. Storm went between us and Denny. Southeast from Pine City-south of Grantsburg-east of Luck and Balsam Lake to Turtle Lake. Reports of Cat 1 hurricane winds. Not a pretty sight!



I'm headed up to turtle lake Tuesday morning. I have a friend up there who lost her husband a year and a half ago. She had a couple trees come down near her driveway and buildings. If anyone wants to come by and help, I'd be happy for the assistance. She makes one hell of a lunch.


----------



## kevin j

yes, people at every crossing and bridge. 

80’s and 90’s, well before internet, and when Loram rail grinders moved 2-3 mph (now 15 mph) the rail fans (‘foamers’, foam at the mouth like rabid dogs) had phone networks and whenever they saw maintenance equipment word spread, and we had people lined up at every crossing with cameras (pre-phones). Given that broken stones 12 lbs can fly 200 feet, these people standing 20 ft off ROW was scary.
Now they move so fast the fans can’t alert and get to see in time, so things arfe safer. Also, with all the spark and dust containment, not so much to see anymore. 2000 hp going up in sparks was pretty neat. Now, 6000 hp, mostly covered, some dust is all that is visible. 

but the train was neat. I’[d like to see the mechanicals up close.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Only MOW train I've seen in use was a BNSF welded rail train. 2 locomotives pulling specialty flatcars with quarter mile long sections of rail. There was a Herzog or Loram truck on the back that was feeding the rails alongside both sides of the track. Will have to say hearing the rail "twanging" while being unloaded was eerie sounding.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

UP 4014 Big Boy heading to Eau Claire, WI today (7/23/19)


----------



## kevin j

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Only MOW train I've seen in use was a BNSF welded rail train. 2 locomotives pulling specialty flatcars with quarter mile long sections of rail. There was a Herzog or Loram truck on the back that was feeding the rails alongside both sides of the track. Will have to say hearing the rail "twanging" while being unloaded was eerie sounding.




probably Herzog. they were a couple of suppliers for those but Loram never built that style . It’s fairly and it’s easy to unload ribbon rail but it’s very dangerous loading it because it is pushed from giant pinch rollers in the very first car. A guy runs along the top poking the end of the rail into the slots. Loram built a couple rail trains that have two small gantries on top that grab the rail and pull it into position instead of pushing. it’s pretty amazing to see how loose and flexible the spaghetti that the rail is in the left and right bending direction


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

UP 4014 "Big Boy" is stopping in Belle Plaine, IA on Wednesday (7/31/19). Would have been nice if it was the same time as the Iowa GTG.

https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/schedule/index.htm


----------



## hoskvarna

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> UP 4014 "Big Boy" is stopping in Belle Plaine, IA on Wednesday (7/31/19). Would have been nice if it was the same time as the Iowa GTG.
> 
> https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/schedule/index.htm



Might have to check it out 


Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## WetGunPowder

hoskvarna said:


> Might have to check it out
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey Hills


It's worth it if you're anywhere close!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

WetGunPowder said:


> It's worth it if you're anywhere close!!!



I agree. Suggest getting there very early, there's quite a traveling circus following it.


----------



## hoskvarna

WetGunPowder said:


> It's worth it if you're anywhere close!!!



7 miles [emoji2957]


Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## WoodAbuser

Hi all,

Been lurking and reading on this site for a while. Joined so I could post. I think it is safer not to discuss chainsaw oils!
I live in Minnesota and have 4 acres of woods in Iowa with a shack on it. Started using chainsaws 20 years ago when
I was building pole barns. Mostly for notching the pole tops for trusses. Now I cut firewood from my woods.


----------



## WetGunPowder

WoodAbuser said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been lurking and reading on this site for a while. Joined so I could post. I think it is safer not to discuss chainsaw oils!
> I live in Minnesota and have 4 acres of woods in Iowa with a shack on it. Started using chainsaws 20 years ago when
> I was building pole barns. Mostly for notching the pole tops for trusses. Now I cut firewood from my woods.


Welcome to AS! Where are you located along the Mason-Dixon line?


----------



## WoodAbuser

A little north of there. haha
I live in Kasson, MN and my woods are about 2 miles north of West Union, IA


----------



## Philbert

WoodAbuser said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been lurking and reading on this site for a while. Joined so I could post.


Welcome to A.S.!

Philbert


----------



## WoodAbuser

Thank you for making me feel welcome. Hope things pickup a little in this thread. I read it in its entirety before posting.


----------



## wendell

WoodAbuser said:


> A little north of there. haha
> I live in Kasson, MN and my woods are about 2 miles north of West Union, IA


Welcome, neighbor. I just moved to Decorah.


----------



## hoskvarna

wendell said:


> Welcome, neighbor. I just moved to Decorah.



Hi Steve 
Hows you 


Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## Philbert

WoodAbuser said:


> Hope things pickup a little in this thread.


How about tomorrow? In Minneapolis. Free.

https://www.facebook.com/events/2561401200753920/permalink/2583263898567650/

*Minneapolis Lumberjack Championship*
Come watch professional woodchoppers battle head to head in chopping, buck sawing, and power sawing to see who will be the Minneapolis Champion. 
Free admission
Free parking in ramp on the S.E. corner of Central & 40th
Presented by: 
Minneapolis Saw Inc. 
Husqvarna
Urban Foresters Certified Arborists 




Philbert


----------



## WoodAbuser

wendell said:


> Welcome, neighbor. I just moved to Decorah.



Nice area. Welcome to a little part of my world. Where do you exercise your saws?


----------



## WoodAbuser

Hey Philbert,
That looks like a fun competition. Wish I could see it, but I will be stuck configuring firewalls today.


----------



## wendell

hoskvarna said:


> Hi Steve
> Hows you
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey Hills


Doing well. Hope to finish the remodel in the next month and have life be a little more normal.


----------



## wendell

WoodAbuser said:


> Nice area. Welcome to a little part of my world. Where do you exercise your saws?


Haven't found a place for sure yet. Have a couple possibilities in the works.


----------



## old guy

Philbert said:


> How about tomorrow? In Minneapolis. Free.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/2561401200753920/permalink/2583263898567650/
> 
> *Minneapolis Lumberjack Championship*
> Come watch professional woodchoppers battle head to head in chopping, buck sawing, and power sawing to see who will be the Minneapolis Champion.
> Free admission
> Free parking in ramp on the S.E. corner of Central & 40th
> Presented by:
> Minneapolis Saw Inc.
> Husqvarna
> Urban Foresters Certified Arborists
> 
> View attachment 753753
> 
> 
> Philbert


First I've heard of this, Philbert, I may have to come down!


----------



## WoodAbuser

wendell said:


> Haven't found a place for sure yet. Have a couple possibilities in the works.



There is plenty to cut at my place and I could always use the help. I have only been cutting up what the excavating guy pushed over to terrace and put in my driveway. Haven't cut anything down yet. Not looking forward to it either as I have never felled a tree.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Philbert said:


> How about tomorrow? In Minneapolis. Free.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/2561401200753920/permalink/2583263898567650/
> 
> *Minneapolis Lumberjack Championship*
> Come watch professional woodchoppers battle head to head in chopping, buck sawing, and power sawing to see who will be the Minneapolis Champion.
> Free admission
> Free parking in ramp on the S.E. corner of Central & 40th
> Presented by:
> Minneapolis Saw Inc.
> Husqvarna
> Urban Foresters Certified Arborists
> 
> View attachment 753753
> 
> 
> Philbert


How was the competition?


----------



## wendell

WoodAbuser said:


> There is plenty to cut at my place and I could always use the help. I have only been cutting up what the excavating guy pushed over to terrace and put in my driveway. Haven't cut anything down yet. Not looking forward to it either as I have never felled a tree.


I'm tied up until mid-September finishing my remodel but would be happy to help after that.


----------



## WoodAbuser

wendell said:


> I'm tied up until mid-September finishing my remodel but would be happy to help after that.


Help anytime would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Philbert

WoodAbuser said:


> There is plenty to cut at my place and I could always use the help.


Welcome to A.S.!

Organize a 'Get-To-Gether' (GTG). 
Pick a date. Organize some food. Have some fun things to do too (racing or playing with saws). 

Then mark out what you want cut!

Philbert


----------



## huskihl

wendell said:


> Haven't found a place for sure yet. Have a couple possibilities in the works.


Hardwoods, a couple buddies, a stogie and some Scotch and you'll be dancin'


----------



## WoodAbuser

Philbert said:


> Welcome to A.S.!
> 
> Organize a 'Get-To-Gether' (GTG).
> Pick a date. Organize some food. Have some fun things to do too (racing or playing with saws).
> 
> Then mark out what you want cut!
> 
> Philbert


Thanks for the welcome!
From the looks of it GTG's can be a pretty big deal. I don't have a lot of space and most of it is pretty steep. Might only be able to park 6 or 8 vehicles.


----------



## WoodAbuser

* NORTHERN IOWA GTG*

*Save the date Oct 5 2019. 9:30 am to 5:00 pm*
*Just north of West Union,IA*

*All attendee's will be entered in a prize drawing. Drawing items will include at least one chainsaw, one hookaroon, one timberjack 2 cycle oil, bar oil and other items. No one will go home empty handed.*

*An all home cooked meal will be provided by Jan, Pulled pork, chili, homemade bread, homemade corn bread, slaw and potato salad.*
*Be thankful Jan is cooking and not me!*

*We will have fresh spring water from the spring on the property. Coffee and soft drinks too.*

*Bring your favorite saw/saws to show off and use for making the firewood pile grow.*
*We will be cutting down a fair number of trees. Many are healthy, a few are in bad shape and some are dying. There are several trees that are already down that need to be cut up and a few with wind damage. They range in size from 4" to 35" in diameter.*

*If somebody has a chipper they could bring that would be great. We could sure use some mulch for around our berry plants.*

*Please RSVP by pm. I will provide the address and directions if needed.*

*Thank you we are looking forward to meeting you and learning from your experiences.*

*ps Tall tales are allowed during lunch.*
*pps We have arraigned for overflow parking at a spot just down the road from our place.*

*Thanks again,*
*Art*


----------



## hoskvarna

WoodAbuser said:


> * NORTHERN IOWA GTG*
> 
> *Save the date Oct 5 2019. 9:30 am to 5:00 pm*
> *Just north of West Union,IA*
> 
> *All attendee's will be entered in a prize drawing. Drawing items will include at least one chainsaw, one hookaroon, one timberjack 2 cycle oil, bar oil and other items. No one will go home empty handed.*
> 
> *An all home cooked meal will be provided by Jan, Pulled pork, chili, homemade bread, homemade corn bread, slaw and potato salad.*
> *Be thankful Jan is cooking and not me!*
> 
> *We will have fresh spring water from the spring on the property. Coffee and soft drinks too.*
> 
> *Bring your favorite saw/saws to show off and use for making the firewood pile grow.*
> *We will be cutting down a fair number of trees. Many are healthy, a few are in bad shape and some are dying. There are several trees that are already down that need to be cut up and a few with wind damage. They range in size from 4" to 35" in diameter.*
> 
> *If somebody has a chipper they could bring that would be great. We could sure use some mulch for around our berry plants.*
> 
> *Please RSVP by pm. I will provide the address and directions if needed.*
> 
> *Thank you we are looking forward to meeting you and learning from your experiences.*
> 
> *ps Tall tales are allowed during lunch.*
> *pps We have arraigned for overflow parking at a spot just down the road from our place.*
> 
> *Thanks again,*
> *Art*



Sounds good will try to make it [emoji106]


Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## WoodAbuser

Kewl! Should be a down hill drive from Hoskey Hills.


----------



## hoskvarna

WoodAbuser said:


> Kewl! Should be a down hill drive from Hoskey Hills.



Lol 

Did you put this on the gtg thread?



Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## WoodAbuser

hoskvarna said:


> Lol
> 
> Did you put this on the gtg thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey Hills


I didn’t know there was one.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Back running the mill again this year at a threshing show. (Me in the orange shirt) Working on a black walnut log.




What was milled this year. First pic is a mixed bag: pine, popluar, few cedar boards (usually mill a few small cedar logs into 4x6 or 6x6 cants then cut into 16" long blocks for a shingle mill) and even some box alder lumber! The boards on top with a lot of bark the owner keeps to be turned into decorative pieces.




Black walnut a local brought in to have milled.




White oak another local brought in to be milled.




And the load of slabs for the OWB.




The powerplant for the mill: An early 60's Massey Ferguson 97, a re-badged Minneapolis-Moline G-705. It came from Amish that could use tractors where they used it on a sawmill. These pictures are from a few years back.


----------



## WoodAbuser

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Back running the mill again this year at a threshing show. (Me in the orange shirt) Working on a black walnut log.
> 
> View attachment 755620
> 
> 
> What was milled this year. First pic is a mixed bag: pine, popluar, few cedar boards (usually mill a few small cedar logs into 4x6 or 6x6 cants then cut into 16" long blocks for a shingle mill) and even some box alder lumber! The boards on top with a lot of bark the owner keeps to be turned into decorative pieces.
> 
> View attachment 755623
> 
> 
> Black walnut a local brought in to have milled.
> 
> View attachment 755624
> 
> 
> White oak another local brought in to be milled.
> 
> View attachment 755626
> 
> 
> And the load of slabs for the OWB.
> 
> View attachment 755627
> 
> 
> The powerplant for the mill: An early 60's Massey Ferguson 97, a re-badged Minneapolis-Moline G-705. It came from Amish that could use tractors where they used it on a sawmill. These pictures are from a few years back.
> 
> View attachment 755634
> 
> View attachment 755635



Where was the show?


----------



## wendell

Unfortunately I have another commitment that weekend so won't be able to make it. [emoji21]

I'm sure it will be a great time!


----------



## WoodAbuser

wendell said:


> Unfortunately I have another commitment that weekend so won't be able to make it. [emoji21]
> 
> I'm sure it will be a great time!



Sorry to hear that. We were looking forward to meeting you. I hope all is going well on your remodel.


----------



## FlyingDutchman

Good luck with the meet. Putting this past my brother in law.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

WoodAbuser said:


> Where was the show?



It's called Harvest Fest near River Falls, WI. Usually the same weekend the MN State Fair starts.


----------



## WoodAbuser

FlyingDutchman said:


> Good luck with the meet. Putting this past my brother in law.



Thank you!


----------



## WoodAbuser

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> It's called Harvest Fest near River Falls, WI. Usually the same weekend the MN State Fair starts.



It looks like you work hard for your fun.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

WoodAbuser said:


> It looks like you work hard for your fun.



It is hard work, but the results are worth it. That mill only gets run just this one time a year, maybe one or 2 more if someone asks the owner very politely.


----------



## WetGunPowder

For those who don't follow the Cutting for Interfaith thread we will be cutting at Denny's again on Sept 22nd.


----------



## WoodAbuser

WoodAbuser said:


> * NORTHERN IOWA GTG*
> 
> *Save the date Oct 5 2019. 9:30 am to 5:00 pm*
> *Just north of West Union,IA*
> 
> *All attendee's will be entered in a prize drawing. Drawing items will include at least one chainsaw, one hookaroon, one timberjack 2 cycle oil, bar oil and other items. No one will go home empty handed.*
> 
> *An all home cooked meal will be provided by Jan, Pulled pork, chili, homemade bread, homemade corn bread, slaw and potato salad.*
> *Be thankful Jan is cooking and not me!*
> 
> *We will have fresh spring water from the spring on the property. Coffee and soft drinks too.*
> 
> *Bring your favorite saw/saws to show off and use for making the firewood pile grow.*
> *We will be cutting down a fair number of trees. Many are healthy, a few are in bad shape and some are dying. There are several trees that are already down that need to be cut up and a few with wind damage. They range in size from 4" to 35" in diameter.*
> 
> *If somebody has a chipper they could bring that would be great. We could sure use some mulch for around our berry plants.*
> 
> *Please RSVP by pm. I will provide the address and directions if needed.*
> 
> *Thank you we are looking forward to meeting you and learning from your experiences.*
> 
> *ps Tall tales are allowed during lunch.*
> *pps We have arraigned for overflow parking at a spot just down the road from our place.*
> 
> *Thanks again,*
> *Art*






We have been busy cutting brush and pulling out downed trees to buck. The second photo is the area we would like to clear. The last two are big maple's that will be lots of fun. They are 3 to 4 feet in diameter.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Denny's this Sunday


Just sayin'............


----------



## Mike Gott

WoodAbuser said:


> * NORTHERN IOWA GTG*
> 
> *Save the date Oct 5 2019. 9:30 am to 5:00 pm*
> *Just north of West Union,IA*
> 
> *All attendee's will be entered in a prize drawing. Drawing items will include at least one chainsaw, one hookaroon, one timberjack 2 cycle oil, bar oil and other items. No one will go home empty handed.*
> 
> *An all home cooked meal will be provided by Jan, Pulled pork, chili, homemade bread, homemade corn bread, slaw and potato salad.*
> *Be thankful Jan is cooking and not me!*
> 
> *We will have fresh spring water from the spring on the property. Coffee and soft drinks too.*
> 
> *Bring your favorite saw/saws to show off and use for making the firewood pile grow.*
> *We will be cutting down a fair number of trees. Many are healthy, a few are in bad shape and some are dying. There are several trees that are already down that need to be cut up and a few with wind damage. They range in size from 4" to 35" in diameter.*
> 
> *If somebody has a chipper they could bring that would be great. We could sure use some mulch for around our berry plants.*
> 
> *Please RSVP by pm. I will provide the address and directions if needed.*
> 
> *Thank you we are looking forward to meeting you and learning from your experiences.*
> 
> *ps Tall tales are allowed during lunch.*
> *pps We have arraigned for overflow parking at a spot just down the road from our place.*
> 
> *Thanks again,*
> *Art*


Are you by Eldorado then? That’s a couple miles north of west union. Either way that’s only 30 minutes from me.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Mike Gott said:


> Are you by Eldorado then? That’s a couple miles north of west union. Either way that’s only 30 minutes from me.



About halfway between the two.


----------



## Mike Gott

WoodAbuser said:


> About halfway between the two.


are you right off 150 or off on a gravel. I'd sure like to come help you out if we aren't chopping. you have to be close to Harold Spies's north farm


----------



## WoodAbuser

Mike Gott said:


> are you right off 150 or off on a gravel. I'd sure like to come help you out if we aren't chopping. you have to be close to Harold Spies's north farm



Just off 150 on Nature Road. Some of the locals call it Auburn Road. It takes you to Auburn and St. Lucas. 
We sure would love to have your help.


----------



## Mike Gott

WoodAbuser said:


> Just off 150 on Nature Road. Some of the locals call it Auburn Road. It takes you to Auburn and St. Lucas.
> We sure would love to have your help.


Yup I know that road, been on it a few times


----------



## hoskvarna

I figured on coming 


Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## WoodAbuser

hoskvarna said:


> I figured on coming
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey Hills


Sweet!


----------



## WoodAbuser

wendell said:


> I'm tied up until mid-September finishing my remodel but would be happy to help after that.


Hope your remodel went well. I'm sure you are happy to be done with it.


----------



## hoskvarna

WoodAbuser said:


> Sweet!



Gettin the saws sharpened up 


Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## WoodAbuser

hoskvarna said:


> Gettin the saws sharpened up
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey Hills


Awesome!
I’m currently waiting for a service guy to fix a flat tire on my Escape. While waiting for him i called and made an appointment for Wednesday to get my brakes on the truck fixed. Yesterday I could make a right turn just by using the brakes.


----------



## wendell

WoodAbuser said:


> Hope your remodel went well. I'm sure you are happy to be done with it.


I guess that was a bit optimistic. LOL

Still working on it. [emoji21]


----------



## WoodAbuser

wendell said:


> I guess that was a bit optimistic. LOL
> 
> Still working on it. [emoji21]



Oh no!  I hope you can get it done soon. What brought you to Decorah? Job or girl?


----------



## WoodAbuser

WoodAbuser said:


> * NORTHERN IOWA GTG*
> 
> *Save the date Oct 5 2019. 9:30 am to 5:00 pm*
> *Just north of West Union,IA*
> 
> *All attendee's will be entered in a prize drawing. Drawing items will include at least one chainsaw, one hookaroon, one timberjack 2 cycle oil, bar oil and other items. No one will go home empty handed.*
> 
> *An all home cooked meal will be provided by Jan, Pulled pork, chili, homemade bread, homemade corn bread, slaw and potato salad.*
> *Be thankful Jan is cooking and not me!*
> 
> *We will have fresh spring water from the spring on the property. Coffee and soft drinks too.*
> 
> *Bring your favorite saw/saws to show off and use for making the firewood pile grow.*
> *We will be cutting down a fair number of trees. Many are healthy, a few are in bad shape and some are dying. There are several trees that are already down that need to be cut up and a few with wind damage. They range in size from 4" to 35" in diameter.*
> 
> *If somebody has a chipper they could bring that would be great. We could sure use some mulch for around our berry plants.*
> 
> *Please RSVP by pm. I will provide the address and directions if needed.*
> 
> *Thank you we are looking forward to meeting you and learning from your experiences.*
> 
> *ps Tall tales are allowed during lunch.*
> *pps We have arraigned for overflow parking at a spot just down the road from our place.*
> 
> *Thanks again,*
> *Art*



We are still on for 9:30 am Saturday.


----------



## wendell

WoodAbuser said:


> Oh no!  I hope you can get it done soon. What brought you to Decorah? Job or girl?


It's the town I've always wanted to live in and the stars finally aligned.


----------



## WoodAbuser

kewl! I’m glad it worked out for you, but I thought sure you were under a woman’s spell.


----------



## samsquatch

Hey look a MN GTG thread cool. I'm not far away from you. I'm Stewartville/Rochester MN area. Unfortunately, I have a tree job scheduled for tomorrow, cutting down a large dead Elm tree. If there is time when I'm done with that, I might swing down and meet everyone. I'm new on this board so:
Hi I'm Sam I have a day job in I.T./web and I have a chainsaw addiction.

Actually I own Root River Tree Service hence the chainsaw addiction 
@WoodAbuser I saw you mention you're configuring firewalls -- that's very interesting to me, where do you work?

Cheers!


----------



## WoodAbuser

I have about 30 clients. All businesses. The day you mentioned was a test to show that putting the firewall I recommended into the 511 building would route all their phone traffic and be self healing. My solution works great and next weekend the hot standby will go in. Doing it this way removed static routes from firewalls in 39 locations.


----------



## Philbert

samsquatch said:


> I'm Stewartville/Rochester MN area. . . . . I own Root River Tree Service hence the chainsaw addiction . . .


Welcome to the thread!

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

WoodAbuser said:


> We are still on for 9:30 am Saturday.



Any idea how many guys showing up 
Just curious 
Need me to bring anything, pop etc?


Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## WoodAbuser

hoskvarna said:


> Any idea how many guys showing up
> Just curious
> Need me to bring anything, pop etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey Hills



We have pop, fresh spring water and coffee to drink and lots of food. Y ou don’t need to bring anything unless you can think of something we missed. Looks like 5 or 6 guys and one of them was bringing his daughter.


----------



## Philbert

Have fun guys. Tied up, or I would drive down. Take some photos for the rest of us. 

Philbert


----------



## hoskvarna

WoodAbuser said:


> We have pop, fresh spring water and coffee to drink and lots of food. Y ou don’t need to bring anything unless you can think of something we missed. Looks like 5 or 6 guys and one of them was bringing his daughter.



I’m on the way 
Ok to park at the address and sleep [emoji42] 


Sent from Hoskey Hills


----------



## WoodAbuser

hoskvarna said:


> I’m on the way
> Ok to park at the address and sleep [emoji42]
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey Hills



Sorry didn’t see this message til now. My cell service is porr here.


----------



## WoodAbuser

Philbert said:


> Have fun guys. Tied up, or I would drive down. Take some photos for the rest of us.
> 
> Philbert



Sorry no pics. Rainy and windy all day. Jan’s cooking was the highlight and many tall tales were told.


----------



## WoodAbuser

*Update:*
The make shift lean we put up on the front of the cabin got lots of use yesterday. Heavy rain and lots of wind. The highlight was Jan’s big lunch and a day of tall tales. Hopefully if we have another go at it next year we can actually show off saws and cut wood.


----------



## Homelite410

Did you guys cut any wood?


----------



## WoodAbuser

Homelite410 said:


> Did you guys cut any wood?



Nope. It was a complete rain out. We just sat underneath the lean to and visited/ate and wished the heavy rain would stop.

Unfortunately we put in a lot of work and expense to get ready, so we are still mulling over whether to try again sometime.


----------



## Philbert

Sorry for the rain out. Had that happen a few times at other GTGs. No way to be sure. 

Thank you for putting the effort and expense into trying to make one happen. 

Philbert


----------



## wendell

Philbert said:


> Sorry for the rain out. Had that happen a few times at other GTGs. No way to be sure.
> 
> Thank you for putting the effort and expense into trying to make one happen.
> 
> Philbert


It does seem to be a common problem for GTGs in Iowa. [emoji21]


----------



## WoodAbuser

Philbert said:


> Sorry for the rain out. Had that happen a few times at other GTGs. No way to be sure.
> 
> Thank you for putting the effort and expense into trying to make one happen.
> 
> Philbert



Thank you. We will just keep on sawing and hope for a little help now and then for the time being. You pick a date and hope for the best in the weather department. It just didn't work out this time.


----------



## WoodAbuser

wendell said:


> It does seem to be a common problem for GTGs in Iowa. [emoji21]


 
We just have more for you to exercise your saws on if you ever get that remodel done. What are you building? A mansion?


----------



## Philbert

wendell said:


> It does seem to be a common problem for GTGs in Iowa.


I was trying hard not to go there @wendell . . . 

(They need the rain to make all that ethanol).

Philbert


----------



## WoodAbuser

Philbert said:


> I was trying hard not to go there @wendell . . .
> 
> (They need the rain to make all that ethanol).
> 
> Philbert



Does it taste like everclear?


----------



## wendell

WoodAbuser said:


> We just have more for you to exercise your saws on if you ever get that remodel done. What are you building? A mansion?


No, just gutted a ranch.


----------



## WoodAbuser

wendell said:


> No, just gutted a ranch.



Remodeling an entire house is a big project. Not something I would want to take on. At ease, carry on, smoke em if you got em. I continue to hope for it all to go well.


----------



## super44

Chirp, chirp, chirp


----------



## old guy

super44 said:


> Chirp, chirp, chirp


You been in the birdseed again Bob?


----------



## super44

So many birds here this summer there are hardly any seeds left. This tread has been very quiet.


----------



## super44

old guy said:


> You been in the birdseed again Bob?


Old guy!!! I think I remember you saying you do all square filing now?? I did my first chain and am wondering if you have any advice?


----------



## old guy

Actually, Bob, I don't do any square fileing, I bought a simington grinder and it showed me how bad my square fileing was.
I also have 3 round grinders so I file very little anymore.
If you've done one chain you have more questions than answers.
Just try to get the corner of the file on the corner of the full chisel tooth, both outer corner and inner corner, inner corner not as important as the outer and try not to cut into the side strap. You'r gonna file away a lot of chain before it becomes easyer, and you will need more files too.
There is a lot of threads on the forums with good pics so do a search.
You still running old yellow iron?


----------



## WetGunPowder

We coaxed mweba into coming to Danbury and cut at Denny's yesterday. Maybe it's time to get the old band back together!!!!!


----------



## super44

old guy said:


> Actually, Bob, I don't do any square fileing, I bought a simington grinder and it showed me how bad my square fileing was.
> I also have 3 round grinders so I file very little anymore.
> If you've done one chain you have more questions than answers.
> Just try to get the corner of the file on the corner of the full chisel tooth, both outer corner and inner corner, inner corner not as important as the outer and try not to cut into the side strap. You'r gonna file away a lot of chain before it becomes easyer, and you will need more files too.
> There is a lot of threads on the forums with good pics so do a search.
> You still running old yellow iron?


Old and yellow, yes and I'm not really sure how many I have! I'm kind of a sucker for things people gave up on getting them to run and these saws are just simple machines. Good to hear you are still playing with saws!


----------



## old guy

Yeah, still running saws. I just sold a couple but I still somewhere between 35 & 40 left.
I go through about 2 gallons of bar oil a year.


----------



## Ryan'smilling

old guy said:


> Yeah, still running saws. I just sold a couple but I still somewhere between 35 & 40 left.
> I go through about 2 gallons of bar oil a year.



If you want to liquidate some more saws Jon, give me a shout.


----------



## WetGunPowder

What do you guys think about a GTG at Denny's on Dec 5th and/or 6th? Would be nice to try to get reconnected again! 

Weather permitting of course....................


----------



## wendell

That might be possible...


----------



## old guy

I'm up fer that.


----------



## old guy

Ryan'smilling said:


> If you want to liquidate some more saws Jon, give me a shout.


My stepson needed a saw so he got a 353 & a 365, it's hard to part with good saws, very hard!
I have bunch of older & odd stuff I would sell, nothing you would want tho.
Ok, might sell the 550 & 562, good strong saws but I have all these 346s, ported 350s, 357 and ported 359s that put a bigger smile on ma face.
Ain't nobody gittin my 572 tho, love that saw.
If this goes any further we should start a new thread.


----------



## WetGunPowder

Plans are in the works for a GTG at Denny's on December 5-6. Cutting and normal GTG bench racing on Saturday and for those that want to stick around a full blown cut for Interfaith on Sunday. We have between 40 to 45 cord left to process in the oldest log pile-I think we can git er dun if Mother Nature cooperates!


----------



## jp233

wish I had the Cessna I want, I'd be there!


----------



## grandpatractor

I'll be there !
We need to get another good sized crew to have a good time and finish a big pile.


----------



## WetGunPowder

BUMP

Any others interested?


----------



## super44

Chirrrrrrrpppppp


----------



## WoodAbuser

super44 said:


> Chirrrrrrrpppppp


My saws don't get the exercise they should. They have mostly been as quiet as this thread.


----------



## WetGunPowder

The WetGunPowder-gingrsnap wedding and reception is now in the rear view mirror! The hot dry weather here in NW Wi has been a PITA but time to plan on getting the band back together very soon!


----------



## wendell

WetGunPowder said:


> The WetGunPowder-gingrsnap wedding and reception is now in the rear view mirror! The hot dry weather here in NW Wi has been a PITA but time to plan on getting the band back together very soon!


My invitation must have gotten lost in the mail. ,[emoji45]


----------



## WoodAbuser

wendell said:


> My invitation must have gotten lost in the mail. ,[emoji45]


If it was a shotgun wedding its better to miss it. That buckshot stings!


----------



## WoodAbuser

Anybody know of any Iowa or Minn GTG's coming up anytime soon?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

The only small engines getting used here is the lawnmower and the string trimmer, and with the dry weather it's been rather sparse.


----------



## WoodAbuser

WoodAbuser said:


> Anybody know of any Iowa or Minn GTG's coming up anytime soon?


Bueller, Bueller!


----------



## hoskvarna

WoodAbuser said:


> Bueller, Bueller!



If you want to come down to my place we can have a gtg like yours 
Hopefully it wouldn’t be raining like it was [emoji106]


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## WoodAbuser

hoskvarna said:


> If you want to come down to my place we can have a gtg like yours
> Hopefully it wouldn’t be raining like it was [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey hilltop


Well considering the total rain for the year it is highly unlikely it would rain on us.


----------



## hoskvarna

WoodAbuser said:


> Well considering the total rain for the year it is highly unlikely it would rain on us.



Maybe it would, come down asap 


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## WoodAbuser

hoskvarna said:


> Maybe it would, come down asap
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey hilltop


HaHa, if it does rain on us we know how to end a drought. We had enough at my GTG to end this one for sure.


----------



## hoskvarna

WoodAbuser said:


> HaHa, if it does rain on us we know how to end a drought. We had enough at my GTG to end this one for sure.



Yes we did 


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## WetGunPowder

Talked with Denny last night. Plans are to head to Danbury on Sept 12th and possibly again on the 26th. He has got a deal on more logs-both sides of the drive are full again! Hopefully we can run both the processor and the cutting stand and start putting a dent in the woodpiles!
More details to come.

WGP


----------



## WoodAbuser

hoskvarna said:


> If you want to come down to my place we can have a gtg like yours
> Hopefully it wouldn’t be raining like it was [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey hilltop


Sometime in September will likely work for me.


----------



## hoskvarna

WoodAbuser said:


> Sometime in September will likely work for me.



Sounds like a plan 


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## hoskvarna

Hauled up some derecho trees this evening 








Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## WoodAbuser

We finally got a decent rain up here in Kasson. Almost two inches. Three and a half at my cabin by West Union.


----------



## WetGunPowder

September 12th is our first scheduled cut for Interfaith Caregivers of Burnett County. Breakfast in Siren at 0700 then off to the woodyard.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

Was out at the threshing show this past weekend on the sawmill, but I was a "go-fer" this time as the mill hadn't been run since 2019.




Milled 8 logs total: 5 pine, 2 red oak and 1 white.




The powerplant for the mill is a Massy Ferguson 97, a rebadged Minneapolis Moline G705. Was told it came from the Amish around the Arcadia/Whitehall, WI area who used it on one of their sawmills. (The tractor pictures are from a few years ago.)


----------



## WoodAbuser

Nice to pics of your setup at work again.


----------



## hoskvarna

Evening boys 

Hauled 6 loads of logs with the bobcat and grapple, couple more to get 
More derecho cleanup and some fresh cut 
Too dark for pics 


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## WetGunPowder

Processor is set up. All the splitters and elevators are freshly tuned. 5R is doing some repairs on the cutting stand Saturday so we should be good to go at Denny's next Sunday! Breakfast in Siren at 0700 and at the woodpile by 8.


----------



## hoskvarna

Having a thanksgiving gtg 
Cutting and splitting 
Saturday 27th 
Anybody welcome 


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## WetGunPowder

Next trip to Denny's is set for Halloween Sunday. Then hopefully again on Nov 14th.


----------



## hoskvarna

hoskvarna said:


> Having a thanksgiving gtg
> Cutting and splitting
> Saturday 27th
> Anybody welcome
> 
> 
> Sent from Hoskey hilltop



Pics of the pile so far 












Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## WoodAbuser

Your woodpile looks a little different now. Nice bunch of guys there. Lots of kewl equipment for handling logs. Like I said if your skid steer ever turns up missing don't look for it at my place.


----------



## WoodAbuser

The percent of Stihls versus Huskys was the only issue i had.


----------



## hoskvarna

WoodAbuser said:


> The percent of Stihls versus Huskys was the only issue i had.



Maybe that’s telling you something [emoji33]lol 


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## WoodAbuser

I guess so. Poor unedjumicated folks cut wood at ur place.


----------



## hoskvarna

WoodAbuser said:


> I guess so. Poor unedjumicated folks cut wood at ur place.



Hahaha [emoji2957] 


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## WoodAbuser

Had a nice time, thanks for having me to the farm.


----------



## hoskvarna

WoodAbuser said:


> Had a nice time, thanks for having me to the farm.



Anytime sir[emoji106]


Sent from Hoskey hilltop


----------



## super44

old guy said:


> You been in the birdseed again Bob?


Got a good wood pile yet?? Old fart


----------



## Bill G

Hey...Old fart is a sign of respect ya know. I used to be the "kid" on the job. Now I am the old fart. How did that happen.


----------



## old guy

super44 said:


> Got a good wood pile yet?? Old fart


Hey, Bob! good to hear Ya. Yeah I got all the wood I can cut up, my neighbor across the road keeps hauling in logs to cut up.
Last year I cut up about 99 percent of his wood 10-12 cord, got about 1/2 that cut now. I have a Honda 4 wheeler with a little trailer that I haul my stuff over there with then I sit on my stool & buck logs!


----------



## super44

old guy said:


> Hey, Bob! good to hear Ya. Yeah I got all the wood I can cut up, my neighbor across the road keeps hauling in logs to cut up.
> Last year I cut up about 99 percent of his wood 10-12 cord, got about 1/2 that cut now. I have a Honda 4 wheeler with a little trailer that I haul my stuff over there with then I sit on my stool & buck logs!


Sounds like a good gig to have!


----------



## Bill G

old guy said:


> Hey, Bob! good to hear Ya. Yeah I got all the wood I can cut up, my neighbor across the road keeps hauling in logs to cut up.
> Last year I cut up about 99 percent of his wood 10-12 cord, got about 1/2 that cut now. I have a *Honda 4 wheeler* with a little trailer that I haul my stuff over there with then I sit on my stool & buck logs!


Honda 4 wheeler...............Best thing to ever come out of Japan. They are the most bulletproof machine out there. It is sad Polaris cannot come even close.


----------



## old guy

Bill G said:


> Honda 4 wheeler...............Best thing to ever come out of Japan. They are the most bulletproof machine out there. It is sad Polaris cannot come even close.


Only thing I don't like with mine is the full time 4x4, can't go far on hard surface, but yeah, bulletproof!


----------



## huskihl

Bill G said:


> Honda 4 wheeler...............Best thing to ever come out of Japan. They are the most bulletproof machine out there. It is sad Polaris cannot come even close.


You’ve never owned a Polaris, I see. While possibly(?) not as bulletproof, the ride and engineering built into a Sportsman is more than worth it


----------



## Bill G

huskihl said:


> You’ve never owned a Polaris, I see. While possibly(?) not as bulletproof, the ride and engineering built into a Sportsman is more than worth it


Well that is incorrect
I had one of the first they made. I had a Polaris 250 Scrambler 3 wheeler. Polaris only made a small amount as by the time they started producing them the federal government forced all manuafactures to stop building three wheelers.

Next I had a 250 four wheeler that was basically the scrambler 250 in a 4 wheel version

After that I bought another 250 that was essentially the same. 

My brother bout a small one . I think it was an 80 for his daughter, then a 250 for his son, after that a large utility , and finally a Ranger. All were bought new and had problems all along. For the life of me I do not know why he bought them.


I do have experience with Polaris


----------



## super44

I'm using a 95 Suzuki King Quad and a trailer to get wood from across our road. Much easier to get around in the woods with than my 2005 Arctic cat. The cat is way better at dragging logs out to a cutting spot.


----------



## Bill G

super44 said:


> I'm using a 95 Suzuki King Quad and a trailer to get wood from across our road. Much easier to get around in the woods with than my 2005 Arctic cat. The cat is way better at dragging logs out to a cutting spot.


We had a couple of the early 90's Suzuki 4x4s. I did not like them as much as the Honda's but the Suzuki had a superior 4 wheel drive system no doubt. I always wanted a 230 Quadsport. The ole orange ones from the late 80's


----------



## old guy

That's the trailer I've got, Bob!


----------



## super44

old guy said:


> That's the trailer I've got, Bob!


I got it in April and so far it has worked out really well.


----------

